#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-22
<Mmike> ivoks: eto, jedna, za tvoj gust: http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/medvjedi-nisu-zecevi-pogledajte-kako-je-rabbit-istukao-vienninog-branica/524718.aspx
<obruT> ma budale...
<obruT> volim hokej, ali ne volim kad se fajtaju
<obruT> nabijanje u ogradu i te stvari su normalne, ali tucnjava je bezveze
<obruT> u americi je to glavno, zabava za publiku, ali bilo bi fora da kod nas bude bez toga...
<ivoks> pa kod nas i je bez toga
<obruT> pa je, ali tu i tamo bude sore :)
<ivoks> upravo sam iznenadjen da suci ovo nisu prekinuli
<ivoks> nikad ovako
<obruT> evo ovo gore, sudac stoji i gleda !?!
<ivoks> uvijek suci prekinu
<ivoks> al ovo... ne znam
<ivoks> dapace, sudac je ovdje i odobravao tucnjavu
<ivoks> sprjecavao je onog celavog da se pridruzi ili ih rastavi
<ivoks> bas me zanima sto je povod
<ivoks> obruT: al inace, tucnjave su dio hokeja
<ivoks> igraci se kod nas ne mlate jer nisu dovoljno placeni za to :)
<ivoks> hokej je sport za publiku
<ivoks> kao i gladijatori
<ivoks> al ne mozes sprijeciti kanadskog indijanca da se ne potuce :)
<ivoks> najveca fora u cijeloj snimci je kad na kraju izleti stitnik za zube :)
<obruT> ja se nadam da ce kod nas ostati bez tuce
<ivoks> ma hoce, em nisu placeni za to, em su kazne drasticne
<ivoks> u NHL-u je kazna par minuta
<ivoks> kod nas par utakmica
<ivoks> bar je tako blio prosle godine
<ivoks> al da su iskljucili Kristana jer se zalio da se gol pomice, nevjerojatno
<ivoks> nije ni cudo sto su se potukli
<dodobas> cross join od 28mil redova.... cekam...
<dodobas> cekam...
<dodobas> pa nije strasno, 268sek....
<obruT> dodobas: baza ?
<obruT> odnosno koja baza ?
<dodobas> postgresql...
<dodobas> problem je trivijalan....odrediti dvije najudaljenije cestice
<dodobas> dakle za svaku kombinaciju izracunati udaljenost...
<dodobas> select ST_Distance(a.the_geom, b.the_geom) as udaljenost, a.kc_broj, b.kc_broj from katastar as a cross join katastar as b order by udaljenost DESC limit 1;
<obruT> postgis se koristi naveliko :)
<dodobas> pa nema razloga da se ne koristi...
<Neuromanc> jutro
<chaky|work> koja poplava u gradu
<Mmike> chaky|work, a fotke? :)
<drazen> dobar dan
<drazen> imam pitanje vezano uz ubuntu
<SilverSpace> dan
<drazen> jutros sam instalirai ubuntu i firefox stalno šteka, npr nemoguće da pjesma s youtuba radi istovremeno s surfanjem, pjesma preskače?
<drazen> i sve nekako usporeno, puno sporije nego na win
<obruT> to je flash, ne znam sto si ocekivao od flasha na linuxu :P
<obruT> na kojoj masini to vrtis uopce ?
<obruT> adoble flash ili neki opensource ?
<drazen> iskreno nemam pojma
<drazen> ali sam očekivao i na linuxu normalno surfanje
<obruT> pa ja normalno surfam na linuxu i ne steka mi pjesma :) al da jede resurse, jede
<ivoks> da, poplava
<obruT> di je poplava ? :)
<ivoks> i onda su svi dubrovcani otisli na dubrovacki.hr :)
<ivoks> u Dubrovniku
<ivoks> ono, do prozora na autu
<ivoks> to je pol metra :)
<ivoks> Mmike: imas fotki na dubrovacki.hr
<ivoks> posebno je upecatljiva jedna s mercedesom
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWtIHQ5jLAQ
<chaky|work> ivoks: ti ono hostas dubrovacki.hr?
<chaky|work> maloprije nije radio
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> morali smo presloziti to
<Mmike> ivoks, si vidio sporta jutros? :)
<chaky|work> ja nisam izlazio iz officea (na 4. katu). Gledao sam kako tece rijeka ulicom 
<Mmike> chaky|work, pa jes ifotko! :)
<ivoks> Mmike: sporta?
<chaky|work> Mmike: nisam
<Mmike> chaky|work, pa jebemu! :)
<Mmike> ivoks:  http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/medvjedi-nisu-zecevi-pogledajte-kako-je-rabbit-istukao-vienninog-branica/524718.aspx
<Mmike> Nakon koliko krene zastara na prometne projekte?
<Mmike> Tj, prometne prekrsaje?
<dodobas> lol, prometne projekte :D
<ivoks> Mmike: pa jesam, i komentirao sam
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> di sam ja bio ? :)
<Mmike> aha, konj
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ma tuca manje vise
<Mmike> znam da je dio hokeja, zato mi i je taj sport u kurcu
<Mmike> da nema toga bio bi maestralan
<dodobas> Mmike: sigurno obozavas rukomet :D
<Mmike> dodobas, pa e, isto mi je jeben sport, al' to mlacenje unutra
<Mmike> onak, nema smisla
<Mmike> mislim, igrao sam ja vaterpolo
<Mmike> i znam sto je mlacenje
<Mmike> pogotovo u vaterpolu gdje je to dozvoljeno
<Mmike> 'dozvoljeno'
<Mmike> al' onak, ubije smisao sporta
<dodobas> Mmike: igrao, koju poziciju...
<dodobas> mozda si bio BOVA :D
<dodobas> :P
<Mmike> dodobas, branio :)
<Mmike> al' velim, ok to sve
<Mmike> al' onaj lik iz publike 'tooo, ajde, razvali ga zeko, ubi ga, ajde, too, ubi ga'
<Mmike> wtf?
<dodobas> nije ok, u zatvor s njima....
<Mmike> dodobas, e, jesi/jeste presli na mongodb?
<dodobas> kako mislis presli...
<dodobas> ja ga koristim za jedan projekt... gdje je bas odlicno sjeo
<Neuromanc> o mmike
<dodobas> Mmike: ako te zanima mogu pricati....
<Mmike> dodobas, yes, yes, shead some light
<Mmike> ako ti se da, naravno
<dodobas> a ovako...
<dodobas> http://lipovljani.geoinfo.geof.hr/
<dodobas> primjera radi...
<dodobas> mongodb koristi kao pametni cache slicica...
<dodobas> gdje uz svaki 'tile' spremam metapodatke koje kasnije koristim da si olaksam manipulaciju sa svim slojevima i kombinaicijama
<dodobas> dakle metapodaci + stvarni tile je jedan dokument u bazi...
<Mmike> Kul
<Mmike> a, mongodb ti je jedini data storage?
<dodobas> yes
<dodobas> i ljepo preko indeksa do pojedinog tilea
<Mmike> a frontend je u cemu?
<dodobas> server....trenutno python/tornado
<dodobas> mislim cudo sto actually servira slicice...
<Mmike> kuzim, kuzim
<Mmike> pa super :)
<Mmike> I, kak' ti se cini mongodb sveskupasticno?
<dodobas> za sad bez problema...
<dodobas> imam cak i slave replikaciju...ali to je manje bitno...
<ivoks> it's web scale
<ivoks> :)
<dodobas> je je :D
<dodobas> kao i sto 'all the cool kids are using mysql'
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GpOfwbFRcs
<ivoks> roby
<ivoks> ruby
<Mmike> dodobas, cek, pa zar nije?
<dodobas> Mmike: ?
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL7yD-0pqZg
<ivoks> dobar :)
<dodobas> Mmike: sto te muci
<ivoks> I don't care :)
<dodobas> super mi je slave delay opcija...
<ivoks> 3$ za 1kb
<dodobas> ako nesto shebem na masteru podaci su jos na slave-u u vremenu delay-a
<ivoks> toliko at&t naplacuje dodatni promet za iphone4
<dodobas> pa super deal...
<ivoks> dodobas: pa to i mysql ima :)
<dodobas> ima li mysql ACID :D
<ivoks> i to jos od '80ih :)
<ivoks> mysql actually pise svoje podatke :) ne izmislja ih :D
<dodobas> ne znam...
<dodobas> mysql izbjegavam koliko god mogu...
<dodobas> ne zelim vise gledati ...checking databases..... FAIL
<ivoks> da, najbolje je krenuti s praznom bazom svaki put :D
<ivoks> ma zaje... te
<ivoks> nemam pojma kako nosql radi
<dodobas> to je isto kao da kazes, da ne znas kako relacijske baze reade
<ivoks> ?
<dodobas> pa nosql je paradigma u kojoj svjesno odbacujes, npr. ACID kako bi dobio na performansama ...
<dodobas> pa tako imas key-value storove, document storove, column based.... bla bla
<ivoks> bas bla bla :)
<Mmike> Mysql je katastrofa u bilo kojem kontekstu.
<ivoks> osim u market shareu :)
<Mmike> A da :)
<Mmike> Jbg :)
<Mmike> K'o i windowsi :)
<dodobas> tako isto imas i relacijske baze....gdje se pretpostavlja da ces imati 'visoko' uredenu strukturu
<Mmike> dobili smo mastercard za udrugu
<Mmike> od RBA
<Mmike> wtf?
<ivoks> da
<dodobas> sto ti vrijedi market share kad ce te krmakle ugasiti
<ivoks> nema vise Maestro za pravne osobe
<ivoks> dodobas: nisi me razumio
<Mmike> jel
<Mmike> cudno
<Mmike> ivoks, a koristim ju onda k'o i do sad?
<ivoks> dodobas: ne kazem ja da je maker share cool feature, vec da je to jedino sto mysql ima
<ivoks> Mmike: zelis reci da si koristio karticu? :D
<dodobas> znaci, tvoja sljedeca baza nece vise biti mysql ? :)
<Mmike> negk' kako? :)
<Mmike> dodobas, a cesto klijent diktira bazu
<Mmike> recimo, naci shareani hosting s postgresom je skoro pa nemoguce
<Mmike> a mysqlova kol'ko hoces di hoces kako hoces
<dodobas> a tek mssql :D
<dodobas> ili oracle hosting.... to nisam nikad vidio...
<Mmike> MySQL je bila prva baza
<Mmike> jeftilen
<Mmike> a sql
<Mmike> pa je svima to defaultni izbor
<Mmike> i neda im se uopce gledati nesto drugo
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> isto kao i windows
<Mmike> za windowse mogu skuzit
<Mmike> onak, cosnsumer su
<Mmike> k'o sto ljudi kupuju fiate
<Mmike> ili skode
<Mmike> ili daewoe
<Mmike> al' mysql ne mogu
<Mmike> ova firma za koju raidm sad
<Mmike> imaju 100+ mysqlova
<Mmike> sve myisam tablice
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> svako malo dodje ticket da se ta-i-ta tabla raspala
<Mmike> i onda myisamcheck to popravi
<Mmike> nekad izgubi retke, nekad ne
<Mmike> pretezno ne, al' opet
<ivoks> zasto ne repair table?
<ivoks> myisamcheck je dok je mysql offline
<ivoks> koliko se ja sjecam
<Mmike> ma da
<Mmike> krivo sam reko, repair table
<Mmike> u principu samo monitoring javi da je tablica osla kvragu, i onda javi da ju je popravio
<Mmike> oko 10% puta ju ne popravi
<ivoks> pa ono... :)
<Mmike> onda se spojis na stroj, na ruke kazes 'repair table...'
<ivoks> nek ne gase/pase server :)
<Mmike> i u 95% slucajeva to prodje
<ivoks> pale
<Mmike> Serveri su stalno upaljeni, nikad se ne gase. Osim ako ne dodje neki megakernel exploit pa onda, jbg, mora se.
<Mmike> Al' kuzis, ta ekipa koja to koristi, te mysqlove, oni su ok s time.
<ivoks> pa nece se tablica sjebat na rebootu
<Mmike> Zapiso/niije zapiso... eh :)
<ivoks> vec na hard resetu
<Mmike> ivoks, sjebe se dok mysql radi
<ivoks> da?
<ivoks> a je... zna se desit
<ivoks> jednom u godinu dana na 300+ baza
<Mmike> svaki server ima 30ak mysql baza, svaka ima cca 10-250 tablica
<Mmike> vecinom su to phpbbovi ili wordpresovi ili tak nesto
<Mmike> i stalno se sjebava
<Mmike> velim, dnevno ima bar 30 ticketa kako je nesto prdnulo u mysqlu :) i onda ima 28 ticketa kako se to, eto, popravilo :)
<dodobas> oracle je uvijek prodavao...maglu...ovaj magiju :D
<Mmike> "Might it just be that you're envy of Ruby developers?" - ".... Fuck ruby!"
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> I don't care
<ivoks> I want iPhone
<Mmike> http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/related/dlu96/new_si_unit_one_hitler/
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, daj url :)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL7yD-0pqZg
<ivoks> it fucking prints money
<ivoks> i dont' care
<Mmike> It can grant you three wishes, of of wich can be an IPhone.
<Mmike> I don't care.
<ptlo> dodobas, python + tornado + mongodb? dobitna kombinacija! ja koristim tu kombinaciju za svoje nove stvari :)
<dodobas> ptlo: htio probati nesto novo, pa eto tornado
<ptlo> also http://donecal.com/help/About
<dodobas> mogao sam bilo sto... :)
<ptlo> imaju isti setup ko i ja, osim sto jos mongokit koriste
<ptlo> sto mi zasad nije trrebalo (mislim da bi u tom slucaju ipak django koristio)
<ptlo> django+psql, that is
<dodobas> ptlo: nisam niti ja vidio potrebu za mongokit-om
<ptlo> ja nisam niti cuo za to do danas
<Mmike> ptlo, daklem
<Mmike> a i dodobas 
<Mmike> samo da rezimujem 
<Mmike> ak vam se da :)
<Mmike> neki portal koji radim, u pozadini je postgres
<Mmike> al' mi bas treba relacijska baza sa transakcijama
<Mmike> (Radi se o kupi/prodaj ponudama i inim stvarima, te novcima koji prate to sve, te popustima, i inim djidjama)
<Mmike> No, svaka ta 'ponuda' na sebe veze jednu ili vise slika. Slike sam misilo, dakako, trpati na filesystem, pa sam izprogramirati svoju logiku kako cu do njih i to sve. S obzirom na ovo stso mi je dodobas pricao, te slike bih trebao trpendreati u MongoDB, rihgt?
<Mmike> Imam unificirani interface za citanje/pisanje slika
<Mmike> Imam document store koji lakse managiram i izvana (backup/restore)
<Mmike> Jo?
<dodobas> Mmike: recimo, po designu je max. velicina jednog dokumenta 8mb...
<ptlo> Mmike, mozes slike trpati u gridfs
<ptlo> ali ... hm ... cemu?
<dodobas> ako su ti slike vece od toga onda koristis gridfs..
<Mmike> Ok, fotke su mi 300-500k... 
<ptlo> sta fali da ih imas na FSu?
<ptlo> (i imas, say, relativni path do slike u bazi zapisan)
<Mmike> ptlo, pa, neznam, eto... imam hrpu atributa oko tih slika i onda to moram drzati u postgresu
<Mmike> a mislio sam da mi je ovo tamo, pa onda, eto, neznam, ptam :)
<ptlo> aha
<ptlo> well, mogao bi slike i atribute tutnuti u gridfs
<ptlo> (dobra strana toga je free horizontalno skaliranje, dok bi se sa NFSom naj* da to slozis kak se spada)
<Mmike> NFS? 
<dodobas> Mmike: zapamti da MongoDB nije 'single instance durable'
<ptlo> network file system
<Mmike> ptlo: ne kontam.
<Mmike> dodobas, sto podrazumjeva - sto?
<dodobas> pa bi neka simple slave replkacija bila super...
<ptlo> Mmike, ako stavljas slike na filesystem i u jednom trenu ti ne stanu sve na jedan komp ...  .. 
<dodobas> da ako ti se sjebe, onda se sjebo... :D
<Mmike> dodobas, a
<Mmike> dodobas, to :)
<Mmike> ptlo, aha. Mudro :) :) 
<ptlo> Mmike, single instance durable znaci da mongodb nema sekvencijalni transaction log (jer pise direktno u mmaped fajl)
<ptlo> dakle ako rikne, ne moze znati gdje je riknuo
<Mmike> kuzim, kuzim
<Mmike> gridfs, daklem
<Mmike> thnx, odo istraziti
<ptlo> gridfs ti je layer iznad mongodba za spremanje fajlova direktno kao dokumenata
<dodobas> Mmike: ne nuzno...ako ce ste single dokument zadovoljini, ali ima dobrih fora 
<ptlo> (ili u vise chunkova, ovisno o file sizeu, kao sto kaze dodobas)
<Mmike> vidim sad :)
<dodobas> alatica za management pa punis direktno preko sustava
<ptlo> a ko da je tesko napisat svoje alatice :)
<dodobas> uzasno....
<dodobas> ali Mmike je uvijek bio covjek koji trazi minimalno ulozen trud :D
<ptlo> pymongo.Connection().mydb.myfs.insert({'name': fname, 'data': open(fname).read()) })
<ptlo> :)
<ptlo> (jes da ovo nije pravilan gridfs record ... ali fora mi je kako je stvar jednostavna :)
<Mmike> ptlo, k'o ruby izgleda :)
<ptlo> Mmike, ne, nego ko python
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, sto je u tome lose? :) Ne skidam kile, majku mu :)
<ptlo> osim ako ne koristis dictove u pythonu :)
<Mmike> a koristim
<Mmike> sad sam u PHPu zadnjih mjeseci
<Mmike> pa tamo array trosim pre stalno
<Mmike> al' 
<Mmike> taj PHP je tak nekak
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> demode :)
<ptlo> jes' cuo sta php dobija :)
<ptlo> closure i makroe :)
<ptlo> tj nesto izmedju mixina i makroa :)
<ptlo> reakcija ostatka svijeta na to: "dajte prvo fixnite problematicne stvari" 
<ptlo> ivoks, e ja jos nisam taknuo onaj glib_init test sto me dejan pitao :( jesu one masine jos uvijek up da rijesim to ovih dana?
<Mmike> ptlo, mislim da je ovo zadnji projekt koji sam krenuo raditi a da sam se dao nagovoriti na php
<Mmike> popravljam sve, cak i C, al' iznova, brate, nema vise sansi. 
<ptlo> eeee
<ptlo> nisi ti vidio C :)
<Mmike> ma nisam, serem :)
<Mmike> ne znam C uopce
<Mmike> ptlo, sto ti trosis kao httpd za django?
<Mmike> te, pitao sam te to vec al' neznam sto si mi rekao - zasto si odustao od turbogearsa onomadne?
<ptlo> cim se ti bavis, btw? :)
<ivoks> ptlo: je, ona na 2022
<ptlo> odustao sam od turbogearsa jer se pokazalo da je django okupio puno veci community vise i brze se razvijao itd
<ivoks> ptlo: pa implementiram to na cemu smo radili :)
<ptlo> ivoks, aha :) ja opet na putu, vidim da nikad necu naci dovoljno mirnog vremena dok sam doma da to rijesim, pa bi volio to rijesiti da me ljudi ne cekaju
<ptlo> Mmike, django nemam nigdje u produkciji zasad slozeno; zadnji put kad sam nesto radio, koristio sam apache i mod_wsgi; ali sad za sve koristim nginx, tako da bih vjerojatno i nginxov wsgi modul koristio
<ptlo> tornado je super jer ima svoj http server pa nginx bude samo reverse proxy
<Mmike> nisam probao to jos
<ptlo> ja presao i uglavnom sam jako zadovoljan
<ivoks> ptlo: budem ja testirao patch
<ptlo> dio koji me jos kopka je nginx + php + clean url rewriting u slucaju kad php stuff nije jedini na serveru (tj per-location)
<ptlo> ivoks, joj hvala :) platim ti pivu ako oslobodis taj teret s mene :) nije puno posla ali mi je context switch velik (vise od samog testiranja:)
<ptlo> ako treba nesto s moje strane vichi
<ivoks> ptlo: ma platim ja tebi pivu, pobodu
<ivoks> gu
<ptlo> moze i to :)
<ptlo> al bed mi je sto nedovrseno ostavih :)
<ptlo> Mmike, kad smo vec kod mongodba, pazi ovo: po defaultu nema auth (open svima); po defaultu ide na sve ifaceove (dostupan izvana); po defaultu ima jos i lijepo web sucelje (opet dostupno svima :); po defaultu ne ceka da snimi na disk prije nego ti se vrati kontrola; nema single server durability; pretpostavlja da si na 64bit masini;  super defaultovi, zar ne? :)
<Mmike> Nj. 
<Mmike> Mislim da cu ovo ipak dovrsiti sa filesystemom u pozadini.
<ptlo> :))
<ptlo> niti filesystem nema single server durability :)
<dodobas> Mmike: gezzer :D
<Mmike> Nema, da :)
<Mmike> Al gledam bas, ovo se vrti na shareanom hostingu. Jedva sam nagovorio ove da postgres stave tamo, mongodb jos da mecu, nema sansi.
 * ptlo sad radi web app na placanje (dakle hendla novce) koji ce biti pogonjen mongodbom
<ptlo> kao takav, pokusavam smisliti backup plan a da ne moram imati 2 servera
<dodobas> ptlo: dvije instance... master slave...
<ptlo> dodobas, na istom serveru?
<ptlo> tj na istoj linux masini?
<ptlo> ne dobijam bas puno s tim :)
<dodobas> stopiras slave u nekom trenutku...
<dodobas> napravis backup...
<ptlo> well, lako za backup
<dodobas> pokrenes slave...
<dodobas> razmisaljam na glas...
<ptlo> da, to znam
<ptlo> citao sam neki dan mongodb knjigu koja je sad nedavno izasla
<ptlo> ima to spomenuto
<ptlo> ali ne pomaze mi previse u trenu kad cijela stvar rikne, tj jos uvijek gubim transakcije
<ptlo> (samo ih necu tolko puno pogubiti)
<ptlo> ono sto meni treba je slave na drugoj masini
<ptlo> a ne zelim kupovati novi vps samo zbog toga
<ptlo> ah well
<ptlo> what could possibly go wrong
<dodobas> ptlo: mongodb the definitve guide?
<ptlo> da
<dodobas> imam to u PDFu
<ptlo> definitive
<ptlo> vrlo dobar
<dodobas> sjedne puno toga na mjesto :D
<dodobas> sto smijes sto ne smijes :D
<ptlo> iako jos nisam savladao serverside js, to mi jos nije trebalo
<ptlo> da, i zasto
<dodobas> ja imam tek jedan mapreduce :D
 * SilverSpace maloo zbunj aktivnoscu na kanalu :) 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: sto ti nije jasno? :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: nista :)
<dodobas> dakle sve ti je jasno
<Mmike> on bi drugi slave al' nebi drugi slave :)
<CrazyLemon> http://gizmodo.com/5696114/the-angry-birds-peace-summit-more-fun-than-catapults       <- za angry birds fane :D
<bubinho> pozdrav
<bubinho> jel ima neko ko zna sta se dogadja sa forumom?
<bubinho> nikako da dobijem mail za aktivaciju
<Mmike> bubinho, jel?
<Mmike> h,m
<Mmike> budz0r!
<Mmike> Jel' te ima?
<bubinho> je je
<bubinho> tu sam
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mozda i sale zna nesto :)
<budz0r> Mmike: oj
<Mmike> budz0r, hajd pomogni bubinho u
<chaky> sto ce ti mail za aktivaciju, znas li ti koliko se na to ceka? Ajde mi cemo te aktivirati preko veze :)
<bubinho> ok cekam cijeli dan
<budz0r> bubinho: koji ti je mail
<Mmike> veli da mu ne dolazi aktivacijski mail za forum
<Mmike> budz0r, btw, :* :)
<bubinho> smurinho@gmail.com
<budz0r> Mmike: :)
<budz0r> bubinho: koji username 
<bubinho> bubinho
<budz0r> bubinho: aktivirano
<bubinho> zahvaljujem mucho
<budz0r> bubinho: np
<budz0r> pas macku i forumu
<bubinho> ajd zdravo
<budz0r> bubinho: poz
<budz0r> nikak da skuzim gdje je greska
<budz0r> na serveru lijepo stoji da je mail sa servera korisniku poslan
<chaky> a bice mu u spamu
<budz0r> chaky: mislim da nije
<chaky> onda su ga kinezi preuzeli
 * chaky kompajlira Xfce 4.8pre1, paket po paket
<budz0r> nekim cudom mailovi sa ubuntu-hr odlaze u spam
<budz0r> na gmailu
<ivoks> pogledaj headere maila
<ivoks> u gmailu
<ivoks> on napise zasto je nesto spam
<budz0r> ok, bas se sad idem time pozabavit
<budz0r> provjeravao sam blackliste, i nismo nigdje oznaceni kao spameri
<chaky> crni ekran, bijeli fontovi, nesto se tamo kompajlira a u pozadini svira Enigma
<budz0r> hmmm, trebalo bi jos i ovo promjenit, Ubuntu-hr forum <deresh@ubuntu-hr.org>
<budz0r> bolje nek ide na info, ili da napravio alias forum, koji ce ici ivoksu, meni, majku, i jos nekome tko bude zaduzen na forum
<budz0r> kaj kazete
<SilverSpace> chaky: dobro kaj svira Enigma da ne svira nesto novokomponirano
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> budz0r, nek ide sad na info
<Mmike> budz0r, ja odgovorim ili proslijedim di treba
<Mmike> lako te pingnem, k'o danas, ak je frka
<Mmike> a s obzirom na novi poso pretezno sam za kompom doma
<Mmike> tak da mogu reagirati odmah
 * Mmike slaze haproxy
<Mmike> jel' netko nekad to slagao?
<budz0r> Mmike: ok, ma vec sam ja to slozio da ide na forum
<Mmike> a, tko cita taj mail?
<Mmike> Inace, ja bih bio sretniji da je info@ubuntu-hr.org poseban mailbox, a ne alias/forward, al' dobro to sad :)
<budz0r> Mmike: forum je alias na tebe, mene i ivoksa
<budz0r> zasad
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> Iako, velim
<Mmike> Bilo bi bolje da je to poseban maildrop
<Mmike> pa da moshvidjeti kad je netko odgovorioi to sve
<Mmike> al' pusti sad :)
<budz0r> ok
<budz0r> ja fakat ne kuzim zakaj ljudi zele centos/rhel na serveru
<budz0r> pa to ja takav drek
<budz0r> da bi instalirao paket izmucis se ko KONJINA
<budz0r> a prije toga se izmucis ko KONJINA da nadjes faking paket
<Mmike> dobrodosao :)
<Mmike> i ja se cudim :)
<budz0r> pa sve zivo moram kompajlirat iz sorsa
<budz0r> pa onda radije ganjam gentoo
<Mmike> al' to nije enterprajz
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> bas
<budz0r> a da ne spominjem verzije softvera, verzije su od prije krista
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> budz0r, aj instaliraj munin
<Mmike> da te vidim :)
<budz0r> Mmike: aj instaliraj snort, moras prekompajlirat pola distre
<Mmike> neka, hvala
<Mmike> debilan is debilan
<budz0r> i ja kazem
<budz0r> nabijem ja taj enterprajz
<stemdA> :)
<stemdA> ljudi koji vrte centos znaju gdje ima dobrih repozitorija rpm-ova
<stemdA> (koje nađu nakon što godinu, dvije ili tri sve instaliraju iz izvornog koda :)
<stemdA> (znam, jer pričao sam čovjekom koji održava oko 100 Centos servera :)
<stemdA> (ne sam, ali...)
<stemdA> debian i sve distre zasnovane na njemu su zakon za održavanje
<budz0r> jos nisam instalirao snort, nakon sto sam skompajlirao 5 lajbrerija
<budz0r> blizi se kraj :)
<sale> ivoks: bas je fora zahebavati iskon preko Twittera, jel'da? :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<sale> bio sam ih i ja popljuvao kad mi je crknuo net kod kuce, odmah su poslali covjeka na teren (u subotu poslijepodne!) :-)
<ivoks> sale: :)
<ivoks> sale: ja sam im se zahvalio i rekao da sam se snasao na drugi nacin
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> map scan report for android_xxxxxxxxxxxx.init.lan (192.168.yy.zzz)
<ivoks> ma sunce pametno :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ivoks: na cemu si ti :)
<ivoks> seceru i kofeinu
<Neuromanc> najjace droge
 * ivoks se je za background stavio 2xMig21 i jedan F-14
<Neuromanc> hm kaj fali centosu?
<ivoks> na zalost, ovaj F-14 nema nase oznake :/
<budz0r> Neuromanc: puno toga
<SilverSpace> samo nesmim reci
<SilverSpace> :)
<budz0r> Neuromanc: fali mu softvera
<budz0r> Neuromanc: kaj god mi zatreba, sve moram kompajlirat
<ivoks> pa
<ivoks> ako nemas novaca za redhat, onda kompajliraj
<budz0r> ivoks: ista stvar mi se desava i rhelom
<ivoks> pa
<ivoks> kad si vec toliko lud da uzmes rhel, onda kompajliraj
<budz0r> :)
<Neuromanc> centos se uzima za ozbiljne stvari
<Neuromanc> i rhel
<Neuromanc> za munin ili snort uzmes kaj hoces
<Neuromanc> centos uzmes za stvar na koju ti ozbiljan vendor instalira svoj ozbiljan poslovni softver
<Neuromanc> fire and forget
<budz0r> Neuromanc: a zasto mislis da snort nije ozbiljan
<ivoks> :)
<budz0r> ili munin
<budz0r> koje su to fore
<ivoks> centos se uzima kada ne znas instalirati debian, a nemas novaca za redhat
<hbogner> kad smo vec kor red hata, koji je ekvialent ua apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Neuromanc> ozbiljan je softver koji kosta 100k eura na vise i isntalria se da ti donese 10m eura na vise zarade koristenjem
<ivoks> a s obzirom da je ubuntu derivat debiana, centos uzmes kada ne znas ni ubuntu instalirati :)
<budz0r> hbogner: yum check-update && yum update
<hbogner> budz0r, thx
<ivoks> Neuromanc: joj... sad bi ti nekaj rekao
<ivoks> ali potpisao sam NDA :)
<Neuromanc> a gle u svemu postoje izuzeci
<ivoks> :))
<Neuromanc> imam u fiormi jednako debiana kao i centosa
<ivoks> NDA NDA... joj
<Neuromanc> svaki ima svoje podrucje
<Neuromanc> poslovne stvari su na centosu
<ivoks> uopce nije bitna distribucija
<ivoks> bitno je koliko znas ili ne znas
<Neuromanc> squid, nagios i slicno na debianu
<Neuromanc> i svako radi dobro svoj posao
<Neuromanc> doduse meni kao mrezaru tak svejedno
<Neuromanc> kazu nastrikaj vpn ipsec site to site s centosa na checkpoint, ja nastrikam
<Neuromanc> da su rekli debian ili ubuntu na isto bi se svelo
<Neuromanc> no moram priznati da mi se ntop najvise svidjelo slagati na ubuntu serveru
<Neuromanc> na centosu je bilo puno vise posla za dobiti ono sto ubuntu daje out of the box
<budz0r> Neuromanc: pa to je glavni problem kod centosa/rhela, kaj se moras izmucit ko konj, i pri tome izgubit 5x vise vremena za nesto sto na ubuntu/debianu napravis za 10 min
<Mmike> mmike@kmet:/mirror/tmp$ time mysql -u root test < test.mysql 
<Mmike> real    957m16.328s
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> postgresu treba oko 10 minuta
<SilverSpace> koji si ti zaljubljenik
<SilverSpace> odoh LN
<hbogner> jaoo, pa kaj to radis Mmike 
<Mmike> hbogner, testiram mysql
<hbogner> ok to sam sukuzio
<hbogner> ali zasto mu je trbewalo 957 minuta
<Mmike> pa, zato kaj ga neznam slozit, nadam se
<budz0r> androidashi, postoji li aplikacija koja ce mi All apps meni uciniti skrolabilnim kao desktop, pod time mislim da popis aplikacija vrtim lijevo desno, kao na ajfonu
<budz0r> to sam vidio na onome cyanogen modu
 * Mmike si zeli android
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> fakat
<ivoks> openvpn na telefonu si moram sloziti
<ivoks> nabijemo novell
<ivoks> ok, prodali su se
<ivoks> ali prodaju IP CPTN Holdingsu
<ivoks> kojeg je organizirao Microsoft
<ivoks> a Novell je vlasnik UNIX-a, jel?
<CrazyLemon> da..tako da u sledeči OpenSuSe če bit 'OpenSuSe with Windows Messenger Live'  :))
<CrazyLemon> -u
<hbogner> laku noc
<ivoks> lako za to
<ivoks> nego sto ce MS reci da su vlasnici UNIX-a
#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-23
<CrazyLemon> za sve HTC Hero vlastnike...Froyd Villain 1.6 je upravo izasao :)
<dodobas> MmikeMRMA: http://learnmongo.com/posts/getting-started-with-mongodb-gridfs/
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Neuromanc> 512 mb je premalo za normalan rad...
<obruT> ja imam 4GB u ovom kompu i fali mi
<Neuromanc> jos je laptop
<Neuromanc> sam po sebi slabiji
<Neuromanc> pentium m procesor stari:)
<obruT> budi sretan sto nisi java developer :)
<Neuromanc> lol
<Neuromanc> tražio sam radnu stanicu s 8 gb rama
<Neuromanc> inace radim na lapu s 2 gb
<Neuromanc> ovo cudo staro mi je ovak za usputne stvari
<SilverSpace> hebemti vip jos nista od froyo na htc legend
<Neuromanc> polako
<SilverSpace> ma kaj polako :))
<SilverSpace> e da jicer nadogradio iPod touch i sad mi ne radi na ubuntu
<Neuromanc> polako ali stabilno
<SilverSpace> nece ga mountat
<budz0r> server nam ne radi
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> cini se da sam nasao tu minutu
<budz0r> 5~:)
<ivoks> a jebemu i mac adresa
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> sad ce to...
<budz0r> odlicno!
<budz0r> skoro pa radi :)
<budz0r> radi!
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> nije dobro
<budz0r> kaj ne stima?
<ivoks> MASQUERADE  all  --  anywhere             anywhere            
<ivoks> konj.
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> Received: from www.ubuntu-hr.org (ubuntu [161.53.50.215])
<ivoks> to je sad ok
<budz0r> provjeravas postu?
<ivoks> ma nije samo posta
<ivoks> sve se maskiralo na .52
<ivoks> ostao mi rule u firewallu iz pred-bridge dana
<budz0r> a ha
<budz0r> ok, bitno da je sad rijeseno
<ivoks> da, to bi moglo objasniti i neke druge probleme
<ivoks> s iscsiem
<ivoks> idem flashat mobitel
<ivoks> superviallain to the rescue!
<ivoks> cyanogen je bez veze
<ivoks> mmm
<ivoks> vegetarijanski burger
<ivoks> omotan prsutom...
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, 26 GB rama? :)
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: ?
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, na kmetu 
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: pa nema veze... ne smeta :)
<ivoks> necemo to sad razbijat bez potrebe
<MmikeMRMA> Ali
<MmikeMRMA> glupo je slozeno
<MmikeMRMA> / je pre malen
<MmikeMRMA> plus, swap je na md deviceu
<ivoks> treba reinstalirati, a nisam tamo
<ivoks> mozda slijedeci tjedan
<MmikeMRMA> Pa jel' se isplati onda syncanje sad opce?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> samo cemo zamijeniti particije swap za disk
<ivoks> swap za /
<MmikeMRMA> ok
<MmikeMRMA> mozda ce i raditi ovako :)
<MmikeMRMA> nist, odo ubiti svoja sranja koja sam po kmetu ostavio
<ivoks> ako ja vec nisam
<ivoks> nemoj slucajno mountati device
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: ^^^
<MmikeMRMA> nene
<MmikeMRMA> bez brige
<ivoks> kaze 'Burgeri bez prezervativa'
<MmikeMRMA> O zasto ubuntu ima pico kao defaultni editor?!
<ivoks> nano :)
<Neuromanc> ..
<SilverSpace> vidi ga u nautilusu ali ga neche mountat 
<SilverSpace> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<SilverSpace> kaze za iPodtouch
<ptlo> SilverSpace, poznajuci history Applea koji u svojim upgradeaima mijenja firmware tako da ga se ne moze koristiti u 3rd party alatima, te uzevsi u obzir cinjenicu da si jucer upgradeao svoj iUredjaj, sto mislis tko je kriv u cijeloj prici i zasto se dogodila? :)
<ptlo> nekako sumnjam da je dbus kriv
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ptlo: da znam da je apple kriv
<SilverSpace> a tak je sve dobro radilo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> isto su napravili i s cupsom
<ivoks> i sambom
<ivoks> kolko glup moras bit da ides strgati softver koji savrseno radi (cups)
<ivoks> samo zato da drugi ne bi mogli koristiti apple stroj kao print server
<SilverSpace> zato ih mrzim 
<SilverSpace> kaj nebi vise ljudi kupilo uredaj da to radi bilo di?
<SilverSpace> nek se inate
<SilverSpace> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 05ac:1293 Apple, Inc. iPod Touch 2.Gen
<ivoks> i don't care; i want iphone
<SilverSpace> usb ga vidi
<ivoks> i don't care; i want iphone
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> najbolji crtic ikad
<ivoks> bolji i od mongodb
<Neuromanc> nda
<Neuromanc> dakle slijedeci mob neka mi ne bude iphone nego android
<ivoks> 'but it shits money' - 'i don't care, i want iphone'
<ivoks> 'but it can grant you 3 whishes, one of them is iphone' - 'i don't care, i want iphone'
<ivoks> superviallain ima dobar font
<ivoks> totally slick!
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL7yD-0pqZg
<ivoks> joj, kako lame
<ivoks> supervillainu debili
<ivoks> launcher je launcher pro
<ivoks> koji nece raditi jer je 'expired'
<ivoks> i onda te baca u browser da skines noviju verziju
<ivoks> a ne mozes jer se nisi jos spojio na net
<ivoks> a ne mozes konfigurirati net jer ti launcher ne dozvoljava
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> koji mulci
<Neuromanc> genijalno
<Neuromanc> ok, telnet iskljucen na svim switchevima...
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks ovaj iscsi je isto smecav, rekao bih
<ivoks> zasto?
<HmmZ0r> zasto ? :
<HmmZ0r> lol
<Neuromanc> mmike a zavisi
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks aj tailaj log od ubuarchive.log
<MmikeMRMA> i pusti ga na ekranu i promatraj brzinu kojom radi
<Neuromanc> meni je freenas kao iscsi target za vmware radio lijepo
<MmikeMRMA> Neuromanc, ne sumnjam uopce da je tebi super radilo :)
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, i onda kad jesi reci, pa cu nest napraviti, pash vidjeti kako ce se ubrzati
<MmikeMRMA> tj, reci dal' vidis da se ubrzalo
<Neuromanc> mmike:)
<Neuromanc> mmike ma ti samo previse trazis od softvera:)
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: ne kuzim te?
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: tail -f /var/log/ubumirror/ubuarchive.log
<ivoks> pa tailam
<MmikeMRMA> ok
<MmikeMRMA> jel' stoji?
<MmikeMRMA> tj, mrdne se tu i tamo?
<ivoks> pa radi normalno
<MmikeMRMA> ipa trenutno stoji
<MmikeMRMA> tj, ne vidi se progres
<MmikeMRMA> ok, mozda je veliki file, ovo ono
<MmikeMRMA> al' trenutno stoji
<ivoks> na openofficeau
<MmikeMRMA> ia32lisbsopenoffice
<MmikeMRMA> ok
<ivoks> bez a
<MmikeMRMA> ok
<MmikeMRMA> a pazi sad
<ivoks> pazim
<MmikeMRMA> hm
<MmikeMRMA> :)
<MmikeMRMA> 'sve je isto' :)
<MmikeMRMA> ok, ucinilo mi se onda :)
<ivoks> nije iscsi problem
<ivoks> nego pipa iz vana
<MmikeMRMA> naime, ucinilo mi se da kad pokrenem md5sumanje svih paketa da se onda naglo ubrza
<MmikeMRMA> al' sam zabrijao
<ivoks> link izmedju strojeva se uopce ne saturira
<ivoks> ucinilo ti se
<MmikeMRMA> e, i znas di je jos bed
<MmikeMRMA> neznam sto je uzrok tome
<HmmZ0r> jeli posebna mreza za iscsi ili ?
<MmikeMRMA> ubuntu-hr cucla podatke brzinom od 12MB/sec
<ivoks> da, posebna je mreza za iscsi
<MmikeMRMA> 12-15, koliko vec
<MmikeMRMA> a na kmetu opce nema mreznog prometa
<MmikeMRMA> i onda uleti burst od 40-50mb/sec
<MmikeMRMA> i onda opet dugo dugo nista
<MmikeMRMA> neki cacheing cudan je u igri negdje, jel' to ok?
<chaky|work> ivoks: rekao mi je tip iz Iskona, da bi trebalo njih zazvati da ti modem prebace u Bridged ili PPPoE Pass omoguce.
<ivoks> chaky|work: i onda vise nemas support od njih
<ivoks> ako ti krepa modem, nece ti ga zamijeniti
<chaky|work> ahaa
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: sve je ok
<chaky|work> ne znam, eto to mi je jucer receno
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: pa, ne pise drito po divajsu nego cacheira writeove pa ih tek kasnije zapise... 
<ivoks> koji likovi
<ivoks> zove me lik da su im promijenili ip adrese na carnetu i da im vise serveri ne rade
<Neuromanc> lol
<ivoks> nisu mi javili prije jer su mislili da to nema veze sa serverima
<Neuromanc> :))))))))))
<Neuromanc> ivoks to samo znaci da im premalo naplacujes
<HmmZ0r> ma ljudi su idioti, i fina je promjenila adresu svog ldapa bez da javi bilo kome...
<Neuromanc> hmmzor nisu bas idioti, vise cimpanze
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: osim toga, pracenje logova ti nikad nece reci kojom brzinom se nesto skida
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: logovi se bufferiraju i onda dumpaju
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, dstat pokreni na kmetu i na ubuntu-hr
<ivoks> joj, daj pusti te strojeve neka se syncaju
<Neuromanc> :)
<budz0r> :)
<MmikeMRMA> Pa samo uocavam propuste i upozoravam na njih :)
<ivoks> ako ista cacha, to je OS na kmetu
<Neuromanc> mmike ti si frisko popio kavu?
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: ne bih rekao, jer bi onda mrezni promet prema kmetu bio jednak kao i na ubuntuu
<ivoks> ma je li
<MmikeMRMA> plus, tamo nemas mountan nikakav filesystem
<ivoks> a ubuntu-hr ne radi nista nego samo synca na kmeta
<ivoks> nije proxy za arhivu
<HmmZ0r> s cim to gledas mmike, iftopom ?
<MmikeMRMA> HmmZ0r, dstat
<MmikeMRMA> al' svejedno, ifstat bi bio dovoljan
<MmikeMRMA> no, nebitno
<MmikeMRMA> vidim da je gazda malo nervozan, a i ja nisam bas spavao, pa bolje da prekinemo :)
<MmikeMRMA> radi, to je bitno
<MmikeMRMA> stovise, cini se da uopce ne radi lose
<ivoks> nisam nervozan, nego nemam vremena se zezati sa sitnicama
<HmmZ0r> testirah ja taj iscsi, ogranicenje ti je jedino mreza kolko sam ja vidio...
<ivoks> ionako ne spavam
<MmikeMRMA> HmmZ0r, a neznam, ovo je u virtualnoj masini, pa i tu valjda ima overheada
<MmikeMRMA> ako ne spavas onda je nervoza default :)
<HmmZ0r> sumnjam, stavio je pise direktno po disku, napisao je u mailu tako
<MmikeMRMA> HmmZ0r, kad pisem direktno po divajsu dobijem nekih 60-70mb/sec od teoretskih 100 (gigabitna je mreza, ivoks, right?)
<ivoks> avg incoming traffic na ubuntu-hr je 80-80mbit/s
<ivoks> 70-80
<ivoks> a na kmetu 80
<ivoks> wtf MmikeMRMA 
<MmikeMRMA> ma nist
<MmikeMRMA> velim
<HmmZ0r> mmike sjebat ces nesto odspoji se :D
<HmmZ0r> :)0
<ivoks> Avg: 73163.12 kBit/s
<MmikeMRMA> neda ti se, imas drugog posla, nije bitno, radi
<HmmZ0r> don't fix it if it's not broken :)
<ivoks> Avg: 88372.01 kBit/s
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, aj pliz, lupetat si poceo :)
<MmikeMRMA> stvar funkcionira, ja trazim dlake u jajetu upravo
<MmikeMRMA> prestajem ovog trenutka
<ivoks> Max: 1116894.30 kBit/s
<ivoks> Max: 165514.72 kBit/s
<HmmZ0r> nego mmike chime se bavis popodne, os navratit ?
<MmikeMRMA> HmmZ0r,  radim do 21, moze iza 21?
<ivoks> idem mjenjati ip adrese na drugom kraju grada
<HmmZ0r> uf :) 21 je daleko ajde bitchu tu pacemo vidit
<HmmZ0r> sutra isto do 21 ili ?
<MmikeMRMA> HmmZ0r, jbg, mozda mogu u 20h otici
<HmmZ0r> znaci, sutra isto do 21 ili ? :)
<MmikeMRMA> a svaki dan ovaj i slijedeci tjedan. od 13 do 21
<Neuromanc> dobro radno vrijeme
<MmikeMRMA> Neuromanc, ovisi :)
<MmikeMRMA> dobro je sto sam doma pa se ne moram vozikati gradom
<MmikeMRMA> lose je sto nemrem na pivu u 18 :)
<Neuromanc> radis od doma?
<MmikeMRMA> jeps
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: dobar ti posao :)
<MmikeMRMA> pa nelos, stajaznam
<MmikeMRMA> vidjet cemo, tek sam krenuo :)
<civija> MmikeMRMA: imas svoj biznis ili radis za nekoga tj. neku firmu?
<MmikeMRMA> civija, svoj biznis, al' trenutno radim za neku firmu
<MmikeMRMA> uz ovih par projekata koje vucem 
<civija> aha
<civija> radis samo programiranje ili se bavis svima pomalo?
<civija> svime*
<sale> civija: ajde pitaj covjeka ako zaposljava nove radnike, nemoj okolisati :-)
<civija> hehe :)
<civija> za sada ne treba, tu mi je vise nego dobro :)
<MmikeMRMA> budz0r, neke cudne mailove od foruma dobijam
<MmikeMRMA> civija, radim pretezno odrzavanje baza podataka, al' i programiram, da.
<MmikeMRMA> A i odrzavanja neka, ma svasta radim :)
<SilverSpace> jah danas mii net nesto usporen
<MmikeMRMA> Ulaze mali Ivica, policajac, plavuša, Mujo i Haso u kafić i sjedaju za stol.
<MmikeMRMA> Prilazi im konobar i kaže: 'Što je ovo, neki vic, jel?'
<Neuromanc> ah to kao s mujom fatom interom i Milanom
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Neuromanc> jutro hbogner
<hbogner> jutro :D
<dodobas> koji uzasno blesav problem....
<dodobas> postavio freenas...kopiram datoteku preko mreze...
<dodobas> od 5 puta 4 puta bude binarno identicna, 1 ne.... odnosno bude corrupted
<dodobas> neovisno o protokolu
<dodobas> mogu probati mreznu zamjeniti
<dodobas> ili mozda do FS...(zfs)
<MmikeMRMA> dodobas, kako ju kopiras/
<dodobas> ili staviti ubuntu narvno :D
<dodobas> MikeMRMA: samba, ftp, http, sto god...
<dodobas> uvijek slicni rezultati
<MmikeMRMA> cek, wgetnes datoteku s jednog stroja na drugi
<MmikeMRMA> i nisu iste?
<dodobas> yes...
<MmikeMRMA> wtf? :)
<MmikeMRMA> to jos nisam vidio
<MmikeMRMA> neki bed s hardverom, rekao bih
<MmikeMRMA> al' cudno skroz
<hbogner> ahaa, zato si gledao cheksum
<dodobas> logovi sute...
<dodobas> greska je sigurno tipa....ne ispravan PCI port na ploci...
<dodobas> do jucer je radilo...
<MmikeMRMA> cudno, fakat
<dodobas> poludim na takve stvari...
<MmikeMRMA> dodobas, kak se 'dropa' baza iz mongodba?
<Neuromanc> ok, jos jedan problem rijesen...
 * obruT danas bacio pogled na taj mongodb obzirom da se ovdje prica o njemu zadnjih dana... pa ono... ne znam sto bi rekao :)
<budz0r> MmikeMRMA: buraz to je ok! :)
<MmikeMRMA> budz0r, ok oknda :)
<MmikeMRMA> crkla vikipedija?
<dodobas> MmikeMRMA: db.drop() ? :)
<dodobas> use neka_baza
<dodobas> db.drop()
<MmikeMRMA> ok
<MmikeMRMA> pise tamo da to dropa kolekciju
<MmikeMRMA> pa nisam bio siguran
<MmikeMRMA> thxn :)
<ptlo> baza.kolekcija.drop() dropa kolekciju
<ptlo> baza.drop() dropa bazu
<ptlo> .drop() dropa cijeli svijet (don't do it)
<MmikeMRMA> o, tplo
<MmikeMRMA> ptlo :0
<MmikeMRMA> thnx
<dodobas> eto gac...
<dodobas> zamjenio mreznu i sad kao radi...
<hbogner> jes skuzio u cem je problem?
<dodobas> ali pazi ovo
<dodobas> kupili 5 identicnih mreznih...
<dodobas> prva se 'sjebala' jutros
<dodobas> druga nije davala apsolutno nikakve znakove zivota, a tek izvadjena iz kutije
<dodobas> 3 sad, i trenutno radi....
<dodobas> jos imam dvije za 'zlu netrebalo'
<dodobas> jos se danas skrsio kontorler od plotera...
<dodobas> kaze 'insert CD to install system' :D
<dodobas> ali proradilo je nakon kojeg reboota...
<dodobas> cudan dan u PM....
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeMRMA> dodobas, koja/cija mrezna?
<chaky> ivoks: cuo sam se opet s covjekom iz Iskona vezano za modem. On kaze, da nemas support u smislu da ti oni nece vise raditi nista na routeru (u ovom slucaju modemu, kada je u Bridged modu), medjutim ako ti se pokvari modem, oni ce ga uredno zamijeniti novim.
<SilverSpace> puce
<MmikeMRMA> Gumb
<dodobas> MmikeMRMA: na racunalu na kojem je freenas...
<dodobas> mali dual core intel atom D525, 4 gb rama, 4x2Tb diska
<dodobas> zfs raidz...5.xx Tb raspolozivog prostora
<MmikeMRMA> a
<MmikeMRMA> rek'o si da si mjenjao mreznu
<MmikeMRMA> pa me zanima proizvodjac ove koja ne radi :)
<dodobas> kupili 5 istih....
<dodobas> 1 nakon 3 tjedna ge-crk...
<dodobas> 2. niti ne radi...
<dodobas> 3. trenutno radi
<dodobas> :D
<dodobas> dlink nesto...
<MmikeMRMA> ok, da znam :0
<MmikeMRMA> oo, syncanje nam je na slovu u
<dodobas> MmikeMRMA: ?
<MmikeMRMA> pool/main/u/uzbek-wordlist/uzbek-wordlist_0.6-3ubuntu1.dsc
<MmikeMRMA> pool/main/u/uzbek-wordlist/uzbek-wordlist_0.6.orig.tar.gz
<MmikeMRMA> pool/main/v/
<MmikeMRMA> pool/main/v/v86d/
<MmikeMRMA> pool/main/v/vala/
<dodobas> sto god :D
<hbogner> MmikeMRMA, kaj to sincas ubuntu file server
<MmikeMRMA> hbogner, jest, ivoks poslozio danas, pa se synca miror
<MmikeMRMA> trenuxno xine-lib
<hbogner> cek kaj sad poslozio, kaj nije radilo?
<MmikeMRMA> nekih issuja je bilo
<MmikeMRMA> pa smo malo testirali stroj
<MmikeMRMA> cini se da radi sve k'o veliko
<MmikeMRMA> pft, ono je tek main usyncao bio
<MmikeMRMA> sad je na multiverseu
<MmikeMRMA> slovo d
<MmikeMRMA> pool/multiverse/d/dosemu-freedos/
<MmikeMRMA> pool/multiverse/d/dosemu-freedos/dosemu-freedos_0.0.b9r5a-3~dapper1.diff.gz
<MmikeMRMA> pool/multiverse/d/dosemu-freedos/dosemu-freedos_0.0.b9r5a-3~dapper1.dsc
<ivoks> e, radi?
<ivoks> nisam gledao
<ivoks> pa to vec par sati radi, nema gresaka
<hbogner> hmm, spa na forumu?
<ivoks> spa?
<hbogner> *spam
<hbogner> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6842.msg28759#msg28759
<ivoks> L'utilisation De 100 Mg Seroquel | Unis 300mg États Quétiapine Gouvernement | 100mg SEROQUEL
<ivoks> heh, ima ih vise
<hbogner> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?type=rss;action=.xml
<hbogner> da vise
<hbogner> meni je liferea puna spama na forumu
<ivoks> Postova:192 (n/a na dan)
<ivoks> tko je admin foruma?
<hbogner> heh, nesto smo pricali o tome na sastanku
<hbogner> ali nesjecam se,nisam zapisao
<MmikeMRMA> iiii
<MmikeMRMA> povray! :)
<MmikeMRMA> budz0r, budz0r ping ping
<hbogner> MmikeMRMA, opet renderiras :D
<MmikeMRMA> hbogner, ne, taj se paket skidao bas :0
<hbogner> ahaa :D
<ivoks> gle njega
<ivoks> gleda u logove rsynca
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, :)
 * MmikeMRMA se smije sam sebi upravo :)
<hbogner> lurker :D
<MmikeMRMA> sauerbraten!
<MmikeMRMA> jel' nekom ta igra ima smisla
<MmikeMRMA> ?
<budz0r> oj
<budz0r> MmikeMRMA: reci
<MmikeMRMA> budz0r, ivoks, forum
<budz0r> ok
<budz0r> kaj s njim
<hbogner> spam, spam, spam
<MmikeMRMA> Postova:192 (n/a na dan)
<MmikeMRMA> kaj nije u tom bed?
<budz0r> uf
<ivoks> ja nisam admin na forumu
<ivoks> ne mogu nis napravit
<ivoks> tko je admin?
<budz0r> ja imam admin ovlasti
<ivoks> deretom odlucujem da vodstvo udruge mora biti admin na forumu
<ivoks> dekretom cak
<hbogner> slazem se :D
<ivoks> takodjer
<ivoks> dekretom odlucujem da slijedece godine, u proljece
<ivoks> organiziramo novu konferenciju
<ivoks> Ubuntu-hr 2011
<ivoks> ili
<hbogner> juhuu
<ivoks> Prva Ubuntu konferencija, druga
<ivoks> :D
<MmikeMRMA> e, super
<ivoks> tajnika zaduzujem da skupi sredstva
<MmikeMRMA> ja cu pricati kako je mysql govno i kako je postgres super
<MmikeMRMA> moze i to
<MmikeMRMA> skupljat cu plasticne flase
<Neuromanc> mmike postgre...
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: i to je nesto vidis kako u istri skupljaju cepove pa prodaju u italiju
<SilverSpace> a kod nas se bacaju
<budz0r> ok
<budz0r> rijeseno
<budz0r> obrisan spam
<budz0r> ali moram hitno napaviti apgrejd foruma
<MmikeMRMA> Neuromanc, znas s kojim gustom cu pokazati da je i oracle napuhano izmarketizirano govno :)
<SilverSpace> budz0r: kaj rusi
<MmikeMRMA> multiverse/s/sun-java6
<hbogner> joj,moram i ja napravit upgrade phpbb-a
<Neuromanc> mmike nemoj da posaljem jednog oracle dba na tebe:)
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> Oracle ce nahebat sad
<ivoks> skupa s nama
<ivoks> i svim ostalim razumnim ljudima u IT-u
<ivoks> Microsoft postaje vlasnik UNIX-a
<MmikeMRMA> Neuromanc, ajde, molim te. Takve jedem za malu djecu
<MmikeMRMA> Ovaj, za dorucak :)
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks?
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, kaj nije samo vlasnik UNIX trademarka?
<ivoks> ne, cijelog IP-a
<ivoks> ostali licenciraju od njih
<ivoks> kako nam se Novell usuljao straga i zabio nam ga do zubiju
<SilverSpace> kletva godine, dabogda te barisic spomenuo u iskazu :D
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, wo-ha?!
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, to bi moglo biti VRLO zanimljivo :)
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks daj neki url recentni
<Neuromanc> ivoks neće ms tako
<Neuromanc> ivoks unix i linux su super za ms
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: kupili su novell
<Neuromanc> može na njih pokazivati kad ga optuže za monopol
<Neuromanc> antimonopolistički regulatori su najgori protivnik microsofta
<Neuromanc> zato je njima dobro da unix živi
<ivoks> pa ako imaju sve, onda su monopolisti :)
<MmikeMRMA> daklem
<MmikeMRMA> USRANI MYSQL
<MmikeMRMA> kako da mu kazem gdje mu je my.cnf?!
<Neuromanc> ivoks pa nisu monopolisti ako imaju prava na to, a pute linux firme da zive
<Neuromanc> njima je vaznije da mogu oni koristiti te tehnologije da se ne nadje neki sco i napadne ih
<Neuromanc> nego da oni time nekog napadaju
<ivoks> Mmike:   -U, --i-am-a-dummy  Synonym for option --safe-updates, -U.
<Mmike> ivoks :)))))
<ivoks> Mmike: --defaults-file=#	Only read default options from the given file #
<ivoks> ili
<ivoks> --defaults-extra-file=# Read this file after the global files are read
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> de si to naso?
<Mmike> tu nema: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/server-options.html
<ivoks> mysql --help
<ivoks> mysql ili mysqld?
<Mmike> mysqld
<budz0r> e kako se zove onaj alat za restore podataka
<Mmike> unrm? :)
<budz0r> ne
<ivoks> Mmike: mysqld_safe --defaults-file
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> ivoks: ti znas, nedavno si ga spominjao lidiji
<budz0r> nemrem se sjetit kako se zove
<ivoks> ne sjecam se
<budz0r> FAK!
<ivoks> probaj nasa filesystem recovery
<ivoks> mislim da je to bilo nesto s nasom
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<budz0r> ivoks: jel mozda testdisk
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> taj sam ja predlozio
<ivoks> to je dobar alat, al ovisi za sto ti treba
<budz0r> obrisao sam jedan direktorij, i sad ga moram vratit
<budz0r> ivoks: jel mozda foremost
<Mmike> dosli smo do universea :)
<ivoks> mozda
<ivoks> budz0r: je
<ivoks> Mmike: jos blejis u logove?
<ivoks> volis skrolanje? :D
<budz0r> ivoks: kaj to nije bio neki gui alat
<Mmike> ivoks: na asterisku smo
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi doma?
<ivoks> Mmike: jel ti cura doma?
<Mmike> ivoks aha
<Mmike> ivoks: radim :)
<Mmike> do 21 :)
<Mmike> stroj ima 32 gige rama i OOM killer ubija apache procese jer nema dosta memorije :)
<ivoks> jeste vidli slike s peljesca?
<ivoks> :(
<ivoks> strasno
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/ekskluzivne-fotografije-peljeskog-podmorja-pod-morem-od-katetera-i-tableta-pa-do-lesina-zivotinja/524964.aspx
<Mmike> Mljet isto
<Mmike> Korcula nesto manje, al' isto
<Mmike> Katastrofa
<Neuromanc> mmike heh vidjeh to vec godinama prije:)
<Neuromanc> 32 gb rama i ubijanje procesa
<ivoks> pa ovdlje ne znas tko je lud
<ivoks> Vlada i sindikati dogovorili se oko referenduma!
<ivoks> pazi sto su se dogovorili:
<ivoks> Referendum će se održati isti dan kada i referendum za EU
<ivoks> tu vec i lud i zbunjen gledaju i ne vjeruju
<ivoks> idem od ureda
<ivoks> upalit ssh :/
<Neuromanc> lol ivoks
<ivoks> a jebiga
<ivoks> kada je proizvodjac zamislio ssh kao nesto sto slusa na portu, ali te nikad ne pusta unutra
<ivoks> hm... ocistio sam tipkovnicu
<ivoks> nije to to... neki cudni osjet sad imam
<ivoks> fale sva ta kosa ispod tipaka
<ivoks> fali
<Mmike> pool/universe/f/felix-latin/felix-latin-data_1.0-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<hbogner> jos pratis :D
<hbogner> laku noc
<ivoks> Mmike: errori
<ivoks> [32068.816101] EXT4-fs error (device vdb): ext4_add_entry: bad entry in directory #158335285: directory entry across blocks - block=633348421offset=0(0), inode=65634724, rec_len=158752, name_len=1
<ivoks> al sve na istom indeu
<ivoks> inodeu
<ivoks> dmesg | grep 'EXT4-fs error' | wc -l
<ivoks> 68
<ivoks> dmesg | grep inode=65634724 | wc -l
<ivoks> 32
<ivoks> 4 inodea
<ivoks> jolly rogers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ivoks> argh.
<ivoks> pucam
 * ivoks fan -> http://www.carrierbuilders.net/store/images/VFA-103_Jolly_Rogers.jpg
<ivoks> http://www.jolly-rogers.com/
<sale> vis, meni je omiljeni avion F-117 Nighthawk
<sale> sjecam se kako sam kao klinac corio za kompom igrajuci istoimenu DOS igru :-)
<ivoks> f117
<ivoks> pff
<ivoks> ajde nadji avion
<ivoks> jos ces reci kako je B1 super bombarder :)
<ivoks> mislio sam na b-2
<ivoks> b-1 je dobar bombarder :)
#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-24
<MmikeMRMA> Ptlokica!
<ptlo> oj
<ptlo> MmikeMRMA, http://pixelpipe.com/ticket/rWbYpO-9XXg/E2TuD1kpryw/319b418d-29e2-479b-9cac-beb6b0561f8d
<obruT> ptlo: netko sumnjiv se raspituje za tvoje kontakte na linux.hr kanalu :)
<MmikeMRMA> plto: weeeeeeee :)
<MmikeMRMA> ptlo, why the blue haze? :)
<ptlo> MmikeMRMA, mobitel krivo procjenio toplinu osvjetljenja
<ptlo> obruT, tko je to sumnjiv? ja imam mnogo skrivenih obozavatelja
<obruT> nick vtv
<ptlo> doens't ring a bell
<obruT> evo prije par minuta frajer pitao za tvoj kontakt, bilo mail, bilo mobitel, bilo sta :)
<obruT> valjda ocajan covek :)
<ptlo> a sta ja znam, forwardaj ga na ovaj kanal
<ptlo> ful ocajan + ne zna guglat
<ptlo> broj telefona mi je obljepljen posvuda po internetu
<obruT> rekao sam mu da dodje ovdje pa ono :)
<ptlo> evo moj broj telefona je drugi hit na guglu kad napises senko rasic telefon :)
<ptlo> a mejl je prvi hit kad napises senko rasic
<ptlo> ja i gugl stari znanci
<ptlo> pili pivu skupa u parku na klupi
<vtv> zna netko kontakt od g. g. Senka Rasica?
<ptlo> znam ja
<MmikeMRMA> Bogme
<ptlo> ovisi tko ga treba :)
<MmikeMRMA> atko tko zna, zna on
<MmikeMRMA> I zasto ga treba! :)
<MmikeMRMA> atko = ako :)
<ptlo> vtv, bok, ja sam senko
<vtv> ma radimo jednu emisiju posvecenu linux distribucijama, pa mi se cini kao kompetentna osoba za tu temu
<ptlo> uh-huh
<ptlo> mmike je puno bolji za pojavljivanje pred kamerama :)
<MmikeMRMA> ptlo, tvojih 5 minuta slave! :)
<ptlo> (ili mikrofonom :)
<MmikeMRMA> A nenene, red je da svijet i tebe prepozna! :)
<vtv> i jedno i drugo
 * ptlo voli manipulirati iz sjene
<ptlo> vtv, hvala na komplimentu i hvala što ste mene našli :) ako je nešto o čemu ja imam pojma, nema problema
<vtv> vtv - varazdinska televizija
<ptlo> aha :)
<vtv> moze br. tel, pa da dogovorimo okvire
<ptlo> ja sam trenutno izvan hr, vracam se 6.12.
<vtv> odnosno da Vas informiram o koncepciji emisije
<ptlo> (vid vraga, na svetog nikolu)
<ptlo> e sad ne znam kad v planirate imati tu reportazu
<MmikeMRMA> ptlo, pa cek, kol'ko si bio tu, 3 dana?!
<ptlo> MmikeMRMA, tjedan :(
<ptlo> 5 dana
<vtv> radi se o pilot emisiji koja bi obuhvacala teme vezane za linux
<ptlo> oho, nova emisija? cool
<vtv> od stvari zbog cega linux a ne windowz
<MmikeMRMA> vtv, svaka cast na ideji i zelji
<vtv> "how to" rubrika
<MmikeMRMA> linux = slobodan, windowsi = vlasnicki
<vtv> zakonska regulativa u hrvatskoj
<MmikeMRMA> windowse kad kupis nisi kupio windowse, kupio si PRAVO KORISTENJA i nista vise
<MmikeMRMA> kad kupis auto mosh s njim sto hoces - mosh ga razsarafit i imat ga u dvoristu takvog. Windowsima ne smijes nista raditi.
<MmikeMRMA> (morao sam) :)
<vtv> vjerujem da ima jos pregrst tema
<obruT> vtv: ima nekoliko ljudi u hr koji bi mogli sudjelovati u takvim temama, koji sa bave u specificnim podrucjima opensource-a
<dodobas> a tek slobode podataka :D
<obruT> vtv: mozda kao prijedlog, ne se ogranicit iskljucivano na linux nego opensource
<dodobas> otvofenih formata...
<MmikeMRMA> odnosno, slobodni softver, free software
<vtv> odlicno
<MmikeMRMA> samo, to je malo sad vec i filozofija, jel
<vtv> pa i nije
<dodobas> ekonomije slobodnog softvera...
<obruT> vtv: a i ne zasto je linux bolji, nego gdje bi linux mogao biti kao dobra alternativa
<vtv> ogranicimo se na onaj dio koji je neophodan korisnicima u svakodnevnom radu
<vtv> alternative
<vtv> uglavnom vidim da ima puno ideja
<vtv> i emisija sadrzajno nije do kraja definirana
<obruT> vtv: evo imas Senka, tu su jos: Ivan Gustin, Robert Sedak, Rado Dejanovic, Milan Rajacic... to su ti ekipa koju neces trebat nagovarat nego ce sigurno htjeti sudjelovati u prilozima
<obruT> vtv: Gustin i Sedak ti vise tu na kanalima, uglavnom na linux.hr
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, ima li te?
<ptlo> vtv: takodjer Ante Karamatic ("ivoks", predsjednik udruge ubuntu korisnika u hr), Mario Splivalo ("mmike", tajnik udruge & longtime zagovaratelj free softwarea)
<obruT> vtv: Radu i Milana kontaktiras preko firme opsus
<obruT> vtv: Vlatko Kosturjak isto, precjednik linuxasa :)
<MmikeMRMA> Hehe, Rado :) obruT jel' se skice on po ircu?
<obruT> slabo, znao je prije doci, ali ga zadnjih godina prakticki nema
<vtv> :) moze onda kontakt od nekog ko ih moze sve pohvatati...krovna organizacija :)
<obruT> vtv: dodji na skupstinu HULK-a koja ce biti kroz koji mjesec i tamo ces upoznat ekipu, saznat informacije i tko je voljan sudjelovati u tako necemu
<ptlo> vtv, jedan kontroverzan prijedlog - nemojte se u emisiji usredotociti na ideoloski dio (sloboda itd) nego na prakticne razloge
<ptlo> po mom iskustvu ideoloski dio je nesto s cim ce se zagovaratelji free softvera sloziti, ali oni drugi nece mariti
<ptlo> ako zelite dospjeti i do ovih drugih, prakticni razlozi su bolji
<ptlo> dakle slobodan vs vlasnicki ... meh
<vtv> prije kojih pola godine maknul sam cca. 10 instalacija win i stavil ubuntu
<ptlo> stvar je bitna, ali ne prosjecnom perici koji ima svoj kompjuter i cuo je za linux i pita se zasto bi ga instalirao
<vtv> vjeruj mi...znam prakticne razloge :)
 * MmikeMRMA ce si upravo ukljuciti backportse
 * obruT upravo podize skalameriju od eclipsea
<obruT> sace cpu da grca, ram da se davi
<MmikeMRMA> obruT, nije taki bed, jednom kad se digne je ok
<obruT> ako se digne
<obruT> prosli tjedan sam imao raspad svega
<obruT> skrsili mi se x-i, s njima otiso i eclipse i nece da se pokrene vise
<MmikeMRMA> koja eklipsa?
<obruT> ganimed
<MmikeMRMA> pa predji na helios
<obruT> 3.5 ak se ne varam
<MmikeMRMA> prava prilika
<obruT> e pa to nije lako s radnom okolinom koju imam
<MmikeMRMA> jel? :) kaka ti je okolina?
<obruT> spring IDE + spring DM server
<obruT> maven i jos neke trincarije
<MmikeMRMA> Pa, fino
<MmikeMRMA> a sto/di to radis?
<obruT> sitnicu promjenis i pola toga vise ne radi
<MmikeMRMA> taj maven nikako da pregledem/pogledam
<obruT> kak sta, enterprajz aplikacije :) bwahahahaha :)
<MmikeMRMA> :) Jel? :) kake to? :)
<MmikeMRMA> Jel' mozda za satelite? :)
<obruT> ma interne aplikacije za firmu, siroko podrucje, od backend dijela za korisnicke usluge do frontend dijela za korisnicku podrsku
<MmikeMRMA> kul :)
<MmikeMRMA> javaris, daklem :)
<MmikeMRMA> to je fino :)
<obruT> uglavnom OSGI furka, sve u komponentama...
<obruT> odnosno bundleovima u ovoj terminologiji
<obruT> tako da je lako bilo sto nadograditi na postojecu bazu komponenti
<obruT> javarim da, ne znam da li bih rekao da sam sretan zbog toga ili ne :)
<civija> ima li netko preporuku za nesto poput mavena ali za c/c++ projekte?
<MmikeMRMA> Kako bi rekli, it get's the shit done
<MmikeMRMA> civija, cmake? :)
<MmikeMRMA> Jel' zna netko kako da 'revitaliziram' SSD disk?
<civija> MmikeMRMA: treba mi nesto sto bi ljudi mogli poklikati preko weba i sl. i tako buildati neki projekt
<MmikeMRMA> pojma
<MmikeMRMA> http://inapcache.boston.com/universal/site_graphics/blogs/bigpicture/ngipc_11_19/n08_fred-turck.jpg
<Neuromanc> jutro
<MmikeMRMA> njoromncr
<hbogner> pozdrav
<MmikeMRMA> knjiiiiiiiiih
<MmikeMRMA> klot klot klot knjugr
<tparcina> Molim pomoć oko b43 drivera (bežična mrežna kartica)
<tparcina> Instalirao sam b43-fwcutter ali kad izvršim ifconfig, ne widim wlan0
<tparcina> Čak sam napravio i restart, ali nema promjene.
<Mmike> Pojma. Nisam nikad koristio taj driver :(
<Mmike>     Raid Level : raid10
<Mmike>      Array Size : 7814046208 (7452.06 GiB 8001.58 GB)
<Mmike>   Used Dev Size : 1953511552 (1863.01 GiB 2000.40 GB)
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> cini se da je syncanje gotovo
<ivoks> pa pustimo arhivu u optjecaj onda
<hbogner> pustaj :D
<ivoks> lsof /srv | wc -l
<ivoks> 7
<ivoks> imidzi se skidaju
<hbogner> kaj je to?
<ivoks> koje?
<hbogner> [15:35:08] ivoks lsof /srv | wc -l
<ivoks> e moj hbogneru
<hbogner> aha list open files :D
<HmmZ0r> ;)
<HmmZ0r> ocito radi s vrhunskim applikacijama kad ne koristi lsof :D
<HmmZ0r> zgodan switch je -niTCP
<hbogner> nikad nisam to ni gledao :D
<obruT> ijao, u subotu se otvara gerlitzen
<ivoks> pih
 * ivoks je na http://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/ uskoro
<ivoks> hell yeah!
<ivoks> uzivati malo u http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Champagne_powder
<obruT> ivoks: kad ides ?
<ivoks> obruT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLiaTe1kmvA
<ivoks> obruT: sijecanj
<obruT> eh sijecanj, gerlitzen je vec u subotu
<obruT> a ja u sijecnju bjezim u tople krajeve :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuiQxLN9wt0
<ivoks> imam ovaj film
<ivoks> predobar!
<obruT> imam ja vise millerovih filmova
<obruT> dobri su uglavnom
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, kaj nije crklo sinoc?
<Mmike> ivoks: releases cijeli ima samo 393 MB?
<ivoks> 33G	/srv/mirror/ubuntu-releases/
<ivoks> ne znam na cem si ti :)
<ivoks> puklo je
<ivoks> ali zato sto nisamo pocistili FS prije nego smo ga mountali
<Mmike> a kaj nije cijeli mirror oko tere i sitno?
<Mmike> svezajedno?
<Mmike> The Ubuntu archive, as of 2010-02-19, uses about:
<Mmike> 382GB of disk space for the Ubuntu package archive.
<Mmike> 39GB for Ubuntu release CD images.
<Mmike> ja sam glup
<Mmike> ignoriraj me
<ivoks> ptlo: e, ja sam cluless odakle opce zapoceti onaj test
<ivoks> ptlo: pretpostavljam da bi trebao glib patchnuti?
<dru||d> Putuje netko u Kuvajt? :))
<obruT> zato kuvajt ? :)
<obruT> ja cu navratit u obliznji Katar, al na kratko :)
<ptlo> ivoks, da; + prebaciti g_type_init() poziv negdje na pocetak maina od lrmda
<dru||d> Ne nositi DSLR fotoaparat ako ne zelis zavrsiti u zatvor :)
<obruT> di ? u kuvajtu ?
<dru||d> http://ow.ly/3eUIO
<obruT> ja cem nosit dslr sa sobom
<ptlo> ivoks, "move g_type_init() to init_start(), before any other glib calls. Perhaps with g_thread_init() too."
<ivoks> hm... ok :) budem probao
<ivoks> ptlo: znaci, ondaj tvoj patch ostaje... ili ga vadim?
<ivoks> onaj s potencijalnim memory leakom
<ptlo> vadis, da se isproba jel ce se brejkat s njim
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> zahvaljujem
<Mmike> Otac moga djeda mom ocu je ______, a meni je _____.
<Mmike> Klinac u drugom osnovne odgovara: Otac moga djeda mom ocu je UMRO, a meni je ŽAO.
<ptlo> sasvim smisleno
<ivoks> :)
<obruT> Mmike: bwahahahaha :)
<HmmZ0r> ovaj Mmike 
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> reci? :)
<HmmZ0r> otkad si se spojio na ubuntu masine samo wajnas :D
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> bome...
<ivoks> s ovim novim romom... baterija izdrzi 48h bez problema
<chaky> ivoks: koji rom?
<ivoks> DeFroST
<ivoks> 6.0g
<ivoks> fakat sam prezadovoljan
<chaky> dobar je ovaj Presto u Fedori, od 174 MB updatea, spusti na 50 MB s drpm paketima :) c00l
<chaky> ivoks: danas ti je izasao Defrost 6.0h :)
<budz0r> da, bas gledam
<budz0r> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=690477
<ivoks> a jebem im
<ivoks> ostalo mi je duhana za jos samo jedan smotuljak
<ivoks> odlucio sam da to bude i zadnji
<ivoks> idem do bille
<chaky> :)
<ivoks> po neku dobru pivu
<ivoks> s kojom cu duhan poslati u proslost
<ivoks> a prihvatiti buducnost - alkohol
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> smotuljak
<ivoks> /home/ivoks/Packages/cluster-glue-1.0.6/lrm/lrmd/lrmd.c:1073: undefined reference to `g_type_init'
<ivoks> mamaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> gdje se to djubre nalazi
<ivoks> nije u glib-object.h?
<ivoks> gtype.h
<ivoks> govno malo
<chaky> sto volim pozive od korisnika koji pocinju: "Od kada ste vi bili jucer, meni ne radi printanje na kompjuteru (windows racunalo), a na Linux racunalima koji printaju na taj isti printer, radi bez problema". Ja naravno nisam niti pogledao to windoze racunalo kada sam bio tu, vazno je da "od kada sam ja bio..."
<hbogner> lol, e-hrvatska, kupili misa u hgspotu i dobili kamen kao iznenadjenje :D
<hbogner> tj misa i kamen
<ivoks> rror: gtype.h: No such file or directory
<ivoks> ma sad me vec hebes
<ivoks> /usr/include/glib-2.0/gobject/gtype.h
<Mmike> wroar
<ivoks> pa zakaj onda nece, mamu mu
<ivoks> Mmike: ti znas C? :
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> znam, al' nemoj ptlou rec :)
<ivoks> necu :D
<ivoks> znas li sta o glibcu?
<ivoks> Windows XP: 64-bit wanna-be OS with a 32-bit graphical shell for 16-bit extensions of a 8-bit patch to an 4-bit operating system originally coded for a 2-bit microprocessor, written by a company that can't stand 1 bit of competition.
<ivoks> zamisli koliko je to staro :)
<ivoks> kak sam mutav
<Mmike> ivoks, osim da je centralno mjesto svega, malo :)
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> kaj te jaebe?
 * Mmike ne kuzi haproxy!
<ivoks> pa jedna sitnica
<ivoks> a kaj tebe muci sa haproxy?
<ivoks> haproxy koristi heartbeat jos uvijek?
<ivoks> ili koristi pacemaker, pa se ne muci s messaging layerom?
<Mmike> pa ne radi mi 
<Mmike> nikak da proradi
<drac0> vecer
<hbogner> drvece drac0 
<HmmZ0r> jel vam se baga guglo
<HmmZ0r> mail i to
<Neuromanc> baga mi se facebook:)
<drac0> baga mi se zena
<ivoks> facebook
<ivoks> nisam posjetio vec par dana
<HmmZ0r> kad su pustili skriptu adidas.sh
<HmmZ0r> pa to je mail od 200 megi, gospode.
<Neuromanc> lol
<SilverSpace> bammm
<dru||d> HT ponovno u problemima ... sada im steka internet :)
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: di si ti jesi lovio veprove :)
<chaky> e primjetio sam u zadnja 2 sata da nesto internet spor
<SilverSpace> chaky: to ti je zbog vode :)
<chaky> SilverSpace: moguce moguce
<ivoks> chaky: koliki ti je score na quadrantu?
 * ivoks 1468
<ivoks> originalni ROM na istom stroju postize ~500
<ivoks> a ovaj 3x vise i baterija traje 2x dulje
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kojije to rom
<ivoks> defrost
<ivoks> cini mi se da je sposobniji za 3D od mog laptopa :)
<ivoks> bas nista ne trza, al nista
<ivoks> kod butanja ima isto lijepu animaciju
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssxB0a3Js7I
<ivoks> vidjeth to vec
<SilverSpace> koji ruzni zuti eeepc
<chaky> ivoks: 1449
<ivoks> nije zuti
<ivoks> to je osvjetljenje
<SilverSpace> ma zuti je
<ivoks> vidis tipku za paljenje/gasenje
<SilverSpace> vidi da ima i themu zutu
<ivoks> zasto je odsjaj na njoj isto zuti? :)
<ivoks> ima zutu lampu :)
<SilverSpace> uzas 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> fakat nemaju zutog u ponudi 
<budz0r> ivoks: quadrant na mom htc desire 2.2 froyo ne root-anom == 1164
<ivoks> znaci, moj je najduzi
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> svakako preporucam defrost
<ivoks> najbolji rom koji sam probao do sad
<budz0r> za samo 300
<budz0r> ok, vi sa root-anim mobovima, znaci svaki apdejt koji izadje moras rucno instalirat
<ivoks> to su drugaciji updejti
<ivoks> i neki romovi imaju OTA
<budz0r> sto je sa aplikacijama, sto je sa postavkama, sto je sa kontaktima, sms-ovima, mailovima...
<chaky> defrost ima OTA
<ivoks> budz0r: kako to mislis?
<ivoks> pa sense nema ni pola onoga sto imaju pravi andorid telefoni
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> poruke? kad god dodje, sync na google
<budz0r> ivoks: gubis li ih prilikom svakog apdejta
<ivoks> ne gubis nis
<ivoks> jucer sam promijenio rom
<ivoks> i sve aplikacije na mjestu :)
<budz0r> kontakti su mi na google-u
<ivoks> samo mi je rekao 'ah, vidim da si imao to to i to instalirano'
<ivoks> posrce, instalira i to je to
<ivoks> a uvijek imas titanium backup koji ti sve backupira
<budz0r> za apliklacije koristis app brain
<ivoks> uglavnom, nis se ne gubi
<ivoks> dugo sam se drzao leedroida
<chaky> ivoks: kako syncas sms na google?
<ivoks> i stalno pomisljao pa sta mi je to trebalo
<ivoks> chaky: imas aplikaciju
<chaky> ime?
<ivoks> sms backup
<ivoks> cek
<chaky> aha
<budz0r> mozete li mi preporucit neki howto za rootanje i instalaciju defrosta
<ivoks> sms backup+
<chaky> budz0r: unrevoked za rootanje
<chaky> ivoks: thanks
<budz0r> chaky: imas link?
<chaky> budz0r: rom manager za instalirati romove
<chaky> budz0r: a mozes i iz recoverija
<chaky> budz0r: unrevoked.com
<ivoks> i btw...
<ivoks> android ima puno bolju tipkovnicu nego sense
<ivoks> kada sam ju prvi put vidio, smucilo mi se
<ivoks> ali u biti se brze tipka na njoj i imam manje gresaka
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> opet ovi rootovi :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nemas vise sense?
<chaky> ja koristim Swiftkey tipkovnicu
<ivoks> Mmike: ne
<ivoks> Mmike: i ne fali mi
<ivoks> progledao sam
<SilverSpace> chaky: ja 8pen tipkovnicu
<ivoks> to sarenilo je samo zauzimalo prostor
<SilverSpace> i bome sam se vec spraksao dobro
<budz0r> chaky: thx
<ivoks> budz0r: i novi radio si stavi
<budz0r> moram li nesto napravit prije rootanja
<budz0r> kad ga rootam, dobivam defaultni google-ov UI
<budz0r> moram li instalirat aplikaziju s kojom cu zvat
<ivoks> kad ga rootas ne dobijes nis
<ivoks> samo mozes suat u roota
<ivoks> flashanjem roma dobijes novi interface
<ivoks> i da, rootanjem dobijes i recovery boot, koji je mrak stvar
<ivoks> mozes namountat particije s kartice i bez OS-a
<budz0r> reflash mi sluzi za flashiranje roma
<ivoks> ne znam sto je reflash
<ivoks> rom skines, stavis na karticu
<ivoks> odes u recovery menu
<ivoks> odaberes flash from sd card
<ivoks> pointas ga na zip file koji si skinuo i vrtis palceve
<chaky> ili koristis rom manager :)
<ivoks> svakako prije nego flashas napravi nandroid backup
<chaky> obavezno!
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> to imas u recovery menu-u
<chaky> da
<ivoks> ne znam kako je kod rom managera
<chaky> imas opciju mislim, radi automatski
<ivoks> chaky: imas nesto za ubit ove reklame?
<ivoks> da, ima rom manager 'Backup Current ROM'
<chaky> kupis premium
<ivoks> premium sto?
<chaky> pa tog programa koji prikazuje reklame
<ivoks> pa koji program prikazuje reklame?
<ivoks> kuzis, bilo je hackova
<chaky> a bice, nisam znao
<ivoks> da u /etc/hosts bindas servere s reklamama na 127.0.0.1 :)
<chaky> e
<budz0r> ovo mi treba: DeFroST 6.0h FRG83 + CyanogenMod Full Rom (SVS max 1113MHz@1275mV locked 245-998)
<ivoks> prvo rutaj
<budz0r> ok
<chaky> nije los sms backup+, ja sam koristio mybackup za backup i restore. Napravio je svoj posao.
<ivoks> onaj na karticu?
<ivoks> da, to je isto ok
<ivoks> to sam ja koristio dok nisam na ovo naletio
<chaky> na karticu i online
<drac0> SilverSpace, nisam ide se za 2 tjedna ;)
<drac0> ivoks, chaky, http://bitURL.net/at6w
<drac0> ivoks, kazes dobar defrost?
<chaky> o draco, pa nisam tebe vidio ovdje
<chaky> jel ziv desire kod tebe?
<drac0> sve ok
<drac0> cayo 6 jos uvijek
<drac0> danas probao ovaj miui
<drac0> nije los, leti ko lud, al previse mi lici na ios
<ivoks> da, kopija
<drac0> jos mi je cayo naj
<drac0> budem probao ovaj defrost
<dodobas> nasao connect bot za android, sto vi koristite
<budz0r> dodobas: ja connectbot
<drac0> inace za reklame, ima app za to, nesto addfree tako nesto
<drac0> radi ovo sto ivoks rece
<chaky> kopija sto se tice iOSa, ali samo izgled, nista vise :)
<drac0> chaky, je samo izgled, inace je stvarno dobar i prebrz, dobro ok oc-an je
<drac0> al ne da mi se navikavati na ios izgled, pogotovo ne na androidu :)
<drac0> al svidjaju mi se opcije za bateriju
<drac0> cak gasi i neke core aplikacije
<ivoks> al ima dobre stvari
<drac0> sve u svemu nije lose da me ne podsjeca na ios :)
<drac0> al uz cayu najbolji do sada
<ivoks> uzas
<ivoks> sve aplikacije idu na desktop
<ivoks> znaci ako ih imas koliko i ja, treba ti hrpa desktopa
<SilverSpace> ovaj android se diri ko virus
<ivoks> tip se zali na crno/bijelo
<ivoks> meni je to bas super
<ivoks> ovo sivo/sivo mi se ne svidja
<drac0> SilverSpace, jesi ti rootao vise? :D
<ivoks> fora je ovo s baterijom
<drac0> da nije lose
<SilverSpace> drac0: cega
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> chaky, ti si jos na cayi? :)
<chaky> da
<drac0> SilverSpace, hebo te vip mogao si vozit froyu vec odavno
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: jes nisu pustili froyu
<ivoks> :)))
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> meni vec odlazimo s froye
<drac0> koji car ovaj covjek
<ivoks> a dobro, ne moze rootat
<ivoks> prekomplicirano je
<drac0> je da, 5 linija u terminalu
<drac0> jedan sd kartica od gige
<drac0> i sad najteze
<drac0> *volja*
<ivoks> vidis da budz0r tek sad roota
<ivoks> a on ima desire
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dabome da mi je komplicirano
<drac0> SilverSpace, nis onda cekaj :)
<ivoks> al nije to to...
<ivoks> htcov sense je ok
<ivoks> ali limitira telefon
<ivoks> :)
<drac0> meni kod tog sense misterija najbolji jos dialer i calendar
<ivoks> da, dialer je dobar
<drac0> ostalo sve nis posebno
<ivoks> za kalendarom sam neko vrijeme plakao
<ivoks> ali... androidov je u biti bolji
<drac0> :)
<drac0> navika je zajebana stvar
<ivoks> jer ti napise i detalje aktivnosti u tom prozorcicu
<SilverSpace> drac0: narafski uvjek nesto cekam
<drac0> SilverSpace, ja cekam WW3 :)
<drac0> ivoks, ni dialer-one mi nije tako dobar
<drac0> jednostavno nema tako dobre alternative
<drac0> al dok se rom backupirao, slucajno vidjeh taj htc-dialer-xxx.apk
<drac0> e sad, kako do te app :)
<drac0> probao preko kompa u .zip malo cackati, al nema :(
<drac0> gugl isto nista ne daje za download
<ivoks> a HR Caller ID?
<ivoks> imas to? :)
<budz0r> hr caller id je odlicna stvar
<budz0r> mogu li kasnije ikako vratit stari htc-ov rom, koji sad imam?
<ivoks> inace, ne bi se slozio
<ivoks> mislim da da je dialer one super dialer
<ivoks> budz0r: ne, sad si presao na drugu stranu :)
<Mmike> sto je hrcallerid?
<budz0r> :))
<ivoks> budz0r: naravno da mozes
<ivoks> Mmike: kad te netko zove, spoji se na net i pogleda u imeniku tko te zove
<Mmike> hahaah
<Mmike> bolesno :)
<drac0> ivoks, koji papak je to slozio? :)
<Mmike> presuper! :)
<ivoks> lik je prodao aplikaciju t-comu
<drac0> ma da, gledah na telki
<ivoks> i ovi ju sad ne daju nikome
<ivoks> tako da, moras ju dobro potraziti :)
<drac0> bolja mi je ona od senka za parkanje
<drac0> sta znaci spoji se na net, mobile net recimo, i koliko to traje, odzvoni par puta dok ovaj nadje ..?
<ivoks> traje sekundu
<ivoks> ispite broj, ime, prezime, adresu i firmu :)
<ivoks> u biti, sve sto je u imeniku
<ivoks> ako ga moze naci
<drac0> neloshe
<drac0> budemo probali ;)
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj nis jos od moje baterije
<budz0r> roota se :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, joj da vis :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, budem ga sutra nazvao to se nesto oteglo ...
<SilverSpace> budz0r: kaj i ti :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: nema zurbe 
<SilverSpace> zima je 
<SilverSpace> spavam zimski san
<budz0r> SilverSpace: a kaj ces
<drac0> SilverSpace, ma bilo je otkaza pa radi pola ureda sve sam, valjda je zatrpan poslom, a ovo mu je onak sa strane :)
<drac0> budz0r, desire? unrevoked? defrost 6.0? :)
<budz0r> drac0: desire, unrevoked zasad
<budz0r> ici ce defrost
<drac0> nagovorio te ivoks ha :)
<budz0r> :)
<drac0> ovaj ivoks ima de bouyon krvi, svi ga slijepo slijede :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sekta
<budz0r> desire rootan
<drac0> easy-peasy :)
<drac0> budz0r, flashaj radio
<drac0> pa onda roma
<drac0> *rom
<SilverSpace> radio 101
<drac0> budz0r, i ne flashaj s polupraznom baterijom ;)
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> na 45% sam
<drac0> i nikako ne dok je u struji/kablu
<budz0r> drac0: kako flasham radio
<drac0> ko i sve ostalo
<SilverSpace> aha vidim potencionalnu ciglu
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> :)
<drac0> budz0r, ovo ti je zadnji, http://xda.b42.nl/richardtrip/32.49.00.32U_5.11.05.27.zip
<ivoks> isto kao i rom
<drac0> puknes na root sd kartice i pokrenes preko rom managera ili boot screena
<drac0> flashanje ce trajati 2-3 min
<drac0> nece ti potrositi puno baterije
<budz0r> ok
<drac0> al ja bi to radije na nekih 70% flashao ;)
<drac0> nikad se ne zna ako se otegne :)
<budz0r> ostavim ga u zipu?
<drac0> da
<budz0r> ok
<drac0> sve isto ko i rom
<ivoks> tak da znate
<ivoks> slijedeci put kad idete u ameriku
<ivoks> u jednom trenutku, netko ce vas vidjeti u ovakvom izdanju:
<ivoks> http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&biw=1097&bih=650&tbs=isch:1&sa=1&q=fully+body+scan&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<SilverSpace> kaj sad malo ce te ozraciti
<drac0> al vidim nema lika s auticem u shuletu
<ivoks> budz0r: jel se znojis? :)
<drac0> ko oni idijoti u jackassu :)
<drac0> :)
<drac0> chaky, budz0r nam se znoji
<ivoks> kad sam ja prvi put flashao...
<ivoks> a nitko za pokazat, nitko za rec koju rijec 'bit ce dobro'
<ivoks> samo hero, google i ja :)
<budz0r> ekipo: lol
<budz0r> pomalo
<budz0r> idem prvo radio flashat
<ivoks> ajde, bar si rootao
<drac0> a kako li ce nam se tek SilverSpace znojiti, bit ce poplava i epicentar u dubravi :)
<hbogner> laku noc
<budz0r> hbogner: elen
<ivoks> ovo nas sve ceka http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carpal_tunnel_syndrome
<ivoks> :)
<drac0> ides :)
<drac0> bas ono fino za laku noc :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> Carpal tunnel syndrome associated with other diseases
<ivoks> Examples include:
<ivoks> Frequent Masturbation
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> Therefore, carpal tunnel syndrome is probably not preventable.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<ivoks> :))))))))))))
<SilverSpace> kakva sad poplava
<ivoks> evo, za ljepsi san:
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Carpal_Tunnel_Syndrome,_Operation.jpg
<SilverSpace> to odavno imam
<drac0> ivoks, lol
<SilverSpace> hebate na obje ruke :)
<ivoks> a vidi ovo
<ivoks> https://ryan.delariviere.net/photo/d/14614-3/F_14_Tomcat_F_A_16_Hornet_MiG_21_Fishback_01.jpg
<ivoks> netko je mutav, pa je napisao da je to F/A 16
<ivoks> sto ne postoji
<ivoks> to je F/A 18
<ivoks> nasi migovi i americki lovci
<ivoks> ocito ne idu prema sloveniji jer ova formacija je presiorka za to :)
<SilverSpace> Istekla je sigurnosna potvrda ove web lokacije!
<ivoks> http://q-zon-fighterplanes.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/f18-f14-mig21.jpg
<ivoks> eto, ova nije https
<ivoks> jolly roger na vrhu
<ivoks> smrc...
<sale> loool http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8CU2633tfk
<ivoks> https://ryan.delariviere.net/photo/d/14629-3/F_14_Tomcat_MiG_21_Fishback_02.jpg
<SilverSpace> ivoks: cek to prave fotke
<ivoks> SilverSpace: da
<ivoks> sale: najbolji je komentar 'this from a country﻿ where you can't drink.;
<sale> :-)
<drac0> f-14 je best ever
<ivoks> ova je krasna
<ivoks> http://cdn.wn.com/pd/7f/14/a1f179e6764f963b7114eedd8585_grande.jpg
<ivoks> da, bring back the cat
<ivoks> evo, smijat cete se
<ivoks> ali jucer sam nasao filmove posljednjeg polijetanja i slijetanja f-14
<ivoks> nije mi tak tuzno bilo gledati ni blizance kako se ruse
<drac0> ma da, daj link ;)
<ivoks> najtuzniji filmovi ikad
<ivoks> suze mi naviru
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KAjUDtHJv8
<drac0> e to je za laku noc
<ivoks> kao sletit ce, al ne zeli
<drac0> kakva ljepotica
<drac0> 20min je radio dok nije pocugao sav kerozin :(
<SilverSpace> je dok ti ne leti iznad tvoje glave
<drac0> opet ova baba
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> ja zelim letit u njemu
<drac0> nis, idem ubit oko
<drac0> i gledat ovu pilu
<drac0> noc
<SilverSpace> noc
<sale> crazy finns :-) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5NEnwp13g4
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuKelxPExec
<ivoks> jednostavno avion koji je toliko mocan da nije ni potreban
<ivoks> bio i ostao jedini koji je mogao nositi phoenixe
<ivoks> aim-54
<ivoks> i to 6 komada
<ivoks> + 2 sidewindera
<ivoks> ili sparrowa
<budz0r> ivoks: jesi li wipeao prije instalacije defrosta?
<ivoks> da, moras
<ivoks> jesi si backupirao sve?
<budz0r> jos nisam
<ivoks> imat ces prazan sustav
<budz0r> i jel si jos prije toga napravio factory reset
<budz0r> moram jos pobekapirat sve 
<budz0r> i baterija mi nije bas najpunija
<ivoks> to sve mozes iz konzole
<budz0r> 44%
<ivoks> pa to ti je dosta
<budz0r> ok
<ivoks> samo kad ga napunis, odes na reset battery stats
<ivoks> isto iz tog boot loadera
<budz0r> ok thx
<Mmike> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/23/darily_ubuntu_updates/
<ivoks> Mmike: The Register
<Mmike> e?
<ivoks> cak im i logo lici na daily news :D
<ivoks> ili the sun
<sale> blah, novine za brisat dupe
<sale> u isti kos spada Daily Mail
<sale> i 99.9% svjetskog tiska
<sale> :-)
<Mmike> ne kontam
<Mmike> o cem pricate vi? :)
<sale> Mmike: smece od novina
<sale> kao 24 sata kod nas
<Mmike> Ama
<Mmike> ubuntu rollig releases je tema
<Mmike> ne theregister
<Mmike> jebemu :)
<sale> al' ono, cim vidis gdje citas clanak jednostavno zatvoris tab :-)
<ivoks> :)
<sale> kao kad mi netko da link na index.hr ili 24sata.hr :-)
<ivoks> pa kak je taj index onda najcitaniji portal u hr :)
<Mmike> ok, zamisli da sam postao link sa omgubuntu
<Mmike> ili nesto :)
<Mmike> ja citam index
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> samo se trudim preskociti clanke 'beyonce pokazala sisu'
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<sale> Mmike: i The register :-)
<Mmike> http://www.go2linux.org/linux/2010/11/ubuntu-rolling-release-843
<Mmike> jel' sad bolje? :)
<Mmike> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODgyMw
<sale> Mmike: i sto pronades dobroga na indexu kad izbjegnes sve Beyonceine sise? :-)
<Mmike> sale, aj cek
<Mmike> sec
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/teretni-zrakoplov-srusio-se-u-meksiku-pet-osoba-poginulo/525234.aspx
<Mmike> eto :)
<sale> uf, vitalna informacija :-)
<Mmike> ili ovo: http://www.index.hr/xmag/clanak/dusko-lokin-ljutito-napustio-zuhrin-show-jer-ga-je-pitao-kako-vec-30-godina-ima-istu-frizuru/525223.aspx
<sale> hahahaha :-)
<Mmike> sale, a, sto je tvoj izvof informacija?
<Mmike> monitor.hr? :)
<sale> nope :-)
<sale> ne pratim previse portala
<Mmike> :) Pa dobro, pratis bar nesto? :)
<ivoks> pula.hr
<sale> lol :-)
<sale> uglavnom na zanimljive stvari naletim na twitteru
<sale> dogadanja u HR i svijetu totalno izbjegavam
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> al index.hr je izvor zloce :)
<Mmike> i, rolling releases, komentar, nista? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: grumpy je ideja koji postoji jos od whartya
<sale> Mmike: polako, jos se oporavljam od Lokinove frizure :-)
<ivoks> nije nista drugo nego ono sto je u debianu sid
<Mmike> ja sam ovo shvatio u stilu 'stable-sid'
<Mmike> idem spat
<Mmike> dost m ije
<Mmike> uzivajte
<budz0r> defrost se instalira
<ivoks> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+spec/grumpy-groundhog
<ivoks> i...
<ivoks> jel imas onaj lijepi zuto/zeleno/crveno/plavi X? :)
<ivoks> budz0r: ^
<ivoks> budz0r zasutio :)
<ivoks> 'noc
<budz0r> eto me
<budz0r> je je
<budz0r> genijalan je defrost
<budz0r> pun kufer ima boljih stvari
<budz0r> recimo mail klijent je pun kufer bolji
#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-25
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/ubuntu-sticking-six-month-development-cycle
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: sad kuzis zakaj je the register tabloid, u biti?
<ivoks> budz0r: pa stavi si k-9 mail
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: ne :)
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, ovo mi otvara neki cudan link
<MmikeMRMA> aha, ne
<MmikeMRMA> to je samo spam
<MmikeMRMA> Osh rec da su svi oni portali prenjeli vijest od registera?
<dodobas> MmikeMRMA: spammer....
<MmikeMRMA> :)
 * MmikeMRMA se srami
<MmikeMRMA> ptlo daj me ti bar brani od ovih nakaza ircerskoubunterskih
<ptlo> ?
<dodobas> ptlo: zanemari... MmikeMRMA je kriv sto siri internet spam...poput The Registera...po kanalu
<dodobas> pa sad trazi isto misljenike s kojima bi oformio koaliciju 
<MmikeMRMA> U napad u boj za ubuntu svoj!
<ptlo> pa
<ptlo> mozda bih ja bio istomisljenik
<ptlo> spamaj linkom opet :)
<ptlo> e da, rikno mi mongodb sinoc, nakon sto sam slozio master->slave replikaciju; pojma nemam zasto, log shuti
<dodobas> ne moze... ivoks slozio autokick skriptu....
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> riknuo....???
<ptlo> da, as in, u jednom trenu se vrti u drugom trenu nema procesa
<dodobas> s kojim posljedicmaa?
<ptlo> ne znam
<ptlo> bilo je nesto invalidnih BSONova u oplogu, to nije bed
<ptlo> nazalost repair ne kaze koje greske ignorira, pa ne znam jel i u podacima bilo
<ptlo> e ono sto bi mi dobro doslo je nekakvi diff izmedju mastera i slavea
<ptlo> da vidim sto je na slaveu a sto na masteru, bez da samo kopiram slaveove baze blindly na mastera
<dodobas> to nije brza operacija...
<ptlo> kopiranje svega sa slavea na mastera takodje rnije brza operacija
<ptlo> + moram oba zgasiti
<ptlo> + ne znam jel slave uptodate
<dodobas> db.printReplicationInfo() ?
<ptlo> ne znam; ne mogu sada gledati uopce te stvari, to cu moci opet navecer
<ptlo> jutros sam samo prije dorucka skuzio da nesto ne stima i isao hotfixati situaciju
<ptlo> veceras moram smisliti neku bolju backup/restore strategiju :)
<ptlo> tj strategiju replikacije, ne backup/restore
<dodobas> ptlo: jel koristis 10gen repo?
<ptlo> ne
<ptlo> tj da na slaveu (stable)
<ptlo> ne na masteru
<dodobas> neki dan se pojavio novi paket....ali ne mogu naci koje su promjene
<ptlo> pogledaj na webu, isgurno pise koja je nova verzija pa usporedi :)
<MmikeMRMA> ptlo, koji je opseg podatka koje koristis?
<ptlo> MmikeMRMA, milijun i sitno recorda
<ptlo> ne, nije preko 2 G ako na to mislis :D
<MmikeMRMA> o, pa nije neznatno
<ivoks> netko me spominjao?
<ptlo> MmikeMRMA, http://twitter.com/#!/sparrw/status/7526110501797888 :)
<MmikeMRMA> ptlo, nisam se jos utweetao
<MmikeMRMA> morao bih
<MmikeMRMA> gomila ljudi mi govori 
<MmikeMRMA> al' ne stignem sad nikako
<ptlo> MmikeMRMA, mozes procitati tekst bez da se utvitas :)
<MmikeMRMA> pa
<MmikeMRMA> tweetbackup?
<MmikeMRMA> ili?
<ptlo> naah, moj je bolji
<ptlo> osim kad mongodb rikava :)
<ivoks> ah... spam
<MmikeMRMA> ne kuzim
<ivoks> ptlo: MongoDB is web scale
<ptlo> ivoks, i don't care, i want an iphone
<ptlo> hm cek, krivi crtic
<ivoks> ptlo: MongoDB is web scale
<ivoks> it scales
<ivoks> and runs around mysql
<ivoks> MongoDB is web scale
<ptlo> hehe
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> predobar
<ivoks> a bing sucks balls
<dodobas> ja imam ~170000 dokumenata s ~5.5Gb
<ivoks> pa to bi cak i na mysqlu bilo manje :D
<dodobas> ivoks: nema sto biti manje, slika je slika...
<ivoks> first result for 'bing sucks balls' on bing is google sucks
<dodobas> http://pastebin.ca/2001768
<ivoks> SilverSpace: http://gol.hr/clanak/rubrika/automoto/ferrarijeva-agonija-smrzli-smo-se-nikad-vise-tako-nesto.html
<ivoks> kaj sam rekao, papci
<ivoks> nisu vozili za pobjedu
<ivoks> ergo, nisu naslov niti zasluzili
<ivoks> 'Tvrtke davale skuplje ponude da poslove dobije Fimi media'
<ivoks> vecernji je otkrio toplu vodu
<dodobas> hehe, taj 'clanak' je napisao kolega iz srednje skole :D
<budz0r> defrost rula!
<budz0r> preporod!
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> vidis
<ivoks> jos nadjes fancy widget
<ivoks> i jedina razlika izmedju htc-a i defrosta ce biti to sto defrost radi bolje :)
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> ZET pred propašću: Radnici ostaju bez plaća, građani bez javnog prijevoza!?
<ivoks> a i ovi su otkrili toplu vodu
<ivoks> sta su mislili, sto ce biti
<ivoks> dajmo svima besplatno, izbori su, a poslije kaj bu bu
<ivoks> Holding je do sada s vlastitih računa u ZET-ovu blagajnu uplatio pola milijarde kuna, ali novca za spas te podružnice više nemaju ni oni
<ivoks> strasno
<dodobas> pa nije problem u tome...nego u naplati....
<ivoks> pa sta u zetu vrijedi toliko?
<ivoks> naplati cega?
<ivoks> sto zet naplacuje?
<dodobas> kad kreteni uvode sustave za naplatu karata
<dodobas> koje ne mogu kontrolirati
<ivoks> pa gle
<ivoks> to ima vise veze s ljudima, nego sa zetom
<dodobas> u bilo kojem gradu, amsterdam, istanbul, london....ne mozes niti doci do vozila bez karte
<ivoks> mozes, kako ne
<ivoks> u americi mozes
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> al slazem se
<dodobas> kao pretplatne kartice...
<ivoks> treba imati normalan nacin naplate, a ne 'dobrovoljni'
<ivoks> al, od koga ces naplatiti?
<dodobas> pa su kao pricali...da cu uvesti SMS jamming za sluzbenike
<ivoks> ionako je vecini vec besplatno
<dodobas> da se ne salju poruke kad 'udje' konrola
<ivoks> to je glupo
<dodobas> radnici?
<ivoks> toga se samo idiot moze sjetiti
<dodobas> svaka frima placa prijevoz...
<dodobas> neke cak i 'cipelarinu'
<ivoks> veci dio radnika idem vozilom na posao
<ivoks> dok svi studenti idu tramvajem
<dodobas> ok, vozilom, jer je javni prijevoz los...
<ivoks> pa se te naknade za prijevoz slijevaju u drzavnu blagajnu
<ivoks> preko poreza na gorivo
<ivoks> osim toga
<ivoks> u Zagrebu firme placaju 18% dobiti gradu
<ivoks> to je skoro koliko i drzavi
<dodobas> bez konkurencije nema kvalitete...
<dodobas> pogledaj autobusni prijevoz...preporod na dugim linijama
<ivoks> tesko je uvesti konkurenciju gradskom prijevozu
<ivoks> duge linije su nesto drugo
<dodobas> dobijes cokoladice...vodu...
<dodobas> a hz... minimalizam s 4 nagibna vlaka...
<ivoks> a sta, ti ces na stanici propustiti tramvaj ako nije od URGH-a?
<dodobas> URGH=
<ivoks> 'privatni gradski prijevoznik'
<dodobas> nisu samo tramvaju gradski prijevoz...
<ptlo> ma cmon
<ptlo> nije problem u naplati
<ivoks> i ne moze ti URGH ponuditi bolju uslugu, kada njihov tramvaj stoji iza ZET-ovog
<ivoks> naravno da nije
<ptlo> nego u tome sto drzavna poduzeca boli Q za troskove i prihode
<ivoks> problem je u organizaciji
<dodobas> ali... zato privatni prijevoznik moze uvesti novu liniju
<ptlo> trosi se kolko se moze jer se ima
<ptlo> kad se nema onda je panika
<ptlo> well
<ivoks> upravo to
<ptlo> dobro dosli u kapitalizam
<ptlo> dabogda svi takvi propali
<ptlo> radije cu godinu dana pjesice na posao i ne gledat hrt
<ivoks> besplatan prijevoz je najboli primjer rasipavanja
<ptlo> pa nakon toga imati dobar gradski prijevoz kad neki privatnik kupi zetove
<dodobas> pa se postavlja pitanje koliko zbilja se moze naplatiti
<ptlo> nego da idem pjesice na posao i ne gledam hrt
<ptlo> jer su u q
<ptlo> a oni jos uvijek trose gro mojih para koje sam morao dati drzavi
<ivoks> ne, drzavi si dao za nesto drugo :)
<ivoks> gradu si dao za ZET
<MmikeMRMA> Najgore je raditi s debilima.
<MmikeMRMA> :(
<ptlo> drzavi sam dao za hrt, gradu za zet, itd
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: pa upravo smo na temi gradskih/drzavnih sluzbi, tak da se uklapas u razgovor :)
<ptlo> zato ja lijepo placam prirez od 2 kn
<ptlo> pa nek se zet i bandic lijepo jebu sa tih 2 kn
<ivoks> valjda 2%
<ptlo> da, dobro, 1.36kn
<ptlo> tj cek krivo izracunato :)
<ivoks> :)
<ptlo> 13kn :)
<ivoks> onda jako malo zaradjujes senko :D
<ptlo> nek se jebu s 13 kn :)
<ptlo> ja sam na minimalcu
<ptlo> zaradjujem jako malo i idem pjesice na posao
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> posao u stanu
<ptlo> ne
<ptlo> actually idem pjesice na posao :)
<ivoks> pa di ti je ured?
<ptlo> u hotelu I
<ivoks> ja bas i ne mogu pjesice :/
<ptlo> 300 metara od doma
<ivoks> sta su imali rasprodaju prostora?
<ptlo> ne, nego iznajmljuju urede
<ivoks> aha
<ptlo> vec nskoro godinu i pol
<ivoks> moj ured je par kilometara dalje od mene
<ivoks> pa idem autom :)
<ptlo> aha :)
<ivoks> jeftinije je nego tramvaj
<ivoks> i manje stresno
<ptlo> ako imas parking, vjerujem da je ok
<ivoks> u biti, tramvaj niti ne vozi tamo, pa bi morao presjedati
<ivoks> je, bio je MmikeMRMA kod mene
<ptlo> i ako ne moras ici po maksimirskoj, savskoj, selskoj, vukovarskoj i slavonskoj
<ivoks> na zalost, nisam ga pocastio kavom :)
<ptlo> losh domacin
<ivoks> ptlo: idem po slavonskoj, ali u smjeru istoka
<ptlo> da dodje do mene ja bi ga pocastio vrucom vodom i hladnom vodom iz automata
<ivoks> ptlo: a imam top secret uredjaj u uredu, pa ne pustam nikoga
<ivoks> :D
<ptlo> fensi
<ptlo> ne mislis valjda da bi mmike blebetao
<ptlo> nije on takav
<ivoks> pazi sad ovo:
<ptlo> (mmike poslije na kavi mi reci sve sto si vidio:)
<ivoks> Holding razmišlja o tužbi protiv Grada zbog nepoštivanja ugovornih odredbi.
<ivoks> kak mozes sam sebe tuzit
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> to je smijesno
<ivoks> ako je holding tvrtka
<ivoks> i to najveca u HR
<MmikeMRMA> ne da me nije ponudio kavom nego me nije nit zvao unutra
<MmikeMRMA> :)
<ivoks> koji k se onda ima financirati iz gradskog proracuna
<ivoks> onda nesto ne stima
<ivoks> Za sljedeću godinu ZET planira 1,02 milijarde kune prihoda, odnosno 1,45 milijardi rashoda.
<ivoks> pa koji kreteni sjede u tim poduzecima?
<ivoks> oni *planiraju* deficit od 30%
<ivoks> a mi se smijemo vladi zbog 4% :)
<ivoks> bas smo debili, svi skupa
<dodobas> ivoks: sigurno imaju neke devizne rezerve... :)
<dodobas> a crap....kako 'prevesti' reverse engineering...
<dodobas> tj. koji je usual term :D
<MmikeMRMA> Obrnuti inzinjernik
<dodobas> tnx. MmikeMRMA 
<MmikeMRMA> ostali smo bez zeta, a? :)
<MmikeMRMA> a dajte pricajte nesto
<MmikeMRMA> nema nista zanimljivo
<MmikeMRMA> logovi su dosadni
<MmikeMRMA> nista se ne desava
<MmikeMRMA> njinjinji
<MmikeMRMA> njonjonjo
<MmikeMRMA> +++ATH0
<obruT> nismo vise na modemima ;)
<SilverSpace> brrrrrrrrrrrr zima vani
<obruT> ma sta zima, konacno nije vruce :)
<obruT> kace vec taj snijeg
<SilverSpace> i nema komaraca
<obruT> a i zmije su zbrisale
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa sad ce
<SilverSpace> snjeg
<obruT> rucak !!!!
<SilverSpace> vis mogo bi i to obaviti :)
<sale> MmikeMRMA: za rFactor... :-) http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/predstavljene-inovacije-novih-hitachi-projektora/105147.aspx
<MmikeMRMA> eh
<MmikeMRMA> :)
 * MmikeMRMA sighs :)
<sale> :-)
<MmikeMRMA> zna li netko za neki dobar te mocan email notifikator?
<MmikeMRMA> nesto kao mail-notication od gnometa
<MmikeMRMA> al' konfigurabilniji, mocniji
<sale> MmikeMRMA: ja sam si u indicator applet dodao gmail-watcher i thunderbird. Za moje potrebe, dovoljno
<obruT> MmikeMRMA: biff/xbiff ? :)
<MmikeMRMA> obruT, gimmeabreak :)
<obruT> :)
<MmikeMRMA> sale, njah, nije mi dovoljno :)
<MmikeMRMA> pratim 2 IMAP accounta sa po 3-4 foldera svaki, ticketing sustav mi tamo javljas sto i kako, i zelim fino podesavane svega toga
<Neuromanc> jutro
<MmikeMRMA> Neuro! :)
<MmikeMRMA> Neuromanc, ti si jedan od prvih IRC nickova koje sam vidio kad sam prvi put zaircao :)
<MmikeMRMA> Tamo negdje na bozic '95 ili '96 :)
<MmikeMRMA> Mozda cak i 94, fakat se ne sjecam vise :)
<Neuromanc> je, skoro 15 godina sam tu...
<Neuromanc> ja sam pocetkog 96te poceo
<MmikeMRMA> Znam da ste na kanalu bili ti, telkic, sd, ld i chuspajz
<Neuromanc> mozda si ti cak mjesec dana prije mene
<MmikeMRMA> mislim da ne... to 'neuromancer' mi se urezalo :)
<Neuromanc> prvi dan sam napravio takeover na #serbia na efnetu
<MmikeMRMA> regoc.srce.hr je bio irc server :)
<Neuromanc> poslije me nisu bas voljeli
<Neuromanc> a nisam im ja kriv zbog netsplita
<Neuromanc> e jel samo mene prca dns preko tcom adsla?
<obruT> eh, takeoveri #serbia kanala, bilo cesto u to doba ;)
<Neuromanc> po bar 3 puta trebam refreshati da mi se nesto ucita...
<Neuromanc> i za tu na irc se spojiti je trebalo 2 pokusaja...
<Neuromanc> doduse moze biti da su mi i winxp rastureni vec
<Neuromanc> skoro pol godine ga trosim bez reinstalacije..
<Neuromanc> a kanta je koma
<MmikeMRMA> ja ne pamtim kad sam reinstalirao windowse
<MmikeMRMA> ok, jesam, kad bih kupio novi hardver
<MmikeMRMA> jer migracija je gotovo nemoguca
<MmikeMRMA> znam da sam iz USA dosao negdje na ljeto 2000te
<MmikeMRMA> instalirao windoze2000
<MmikeMRMA> i imao sam ih jedno 2 godine bez ikakvih reinstalacija
<MmikeMRMA> slicno i sa XPjima
<MmikeMRMA> ne kuzim zasto ljudi reinstaliraju to stalno :)
<Neuromanc> ha ha
<MmikeMRMA> pa e
<MmikeMRMA> mislim
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: bas evo sestra pert godina bez ikakvih problema vrti windoze
<Neuromanc> ne instaliram niti ja doma
<Neuromanc> ali ovo na poslu je stara kanturina
<Neuromanc> 512 mb rama
<Neuromanc> to jedva samog sebe drzi
<Neuromanc> a kamoli nesto instalirati gore
<MmikeMRMA> uzas
<Neuromanc> plus tko zna u kakvom je stanju hardver poslije svih tih godina
<MmikeMRMA> 512M je fakat malo
<SilverSpace> 512rama uh premaloooo
<MmikeMRMA> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.32-26-generic |  Dual AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ 1000.000 MHz | Bogomips: 3999.6 | Mem: 6066/8003M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 476.70G Free: 20.59G | Procs: 239 | Uptime: 1 day 1 hr 56 mins 7 secs  | Load: 1.22 0.66 0.55  | Vpenis: 410.6 cm | Screen: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2) @ 1680x1050 (32 bpp) | eth0: In: 943.39M Out: 714.53M 
<MmikeMRMA> Sensors: HDD: KINGSTON SSDNOW 30GB:33°C
<MmikeMRMA> :)
<Neuromanc> doma imam 4 gb i novi lap i nema problema, miran sam slijedecih par godina
<Neuromanc> wow ssd
<Neuromanc> sminka
<Neuromanc> sad si glavni fucker u susjedstvu:)
<Neuromanc> vpenis 410 cm:)
<SilverSpace> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.29.1-grsec |  Dual AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+ 2799.677 MHz | Bogomips: 11199.63 | Mem: 346/1900M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 0.00G Free: 0.00G | Procs: 5 | Uptime: 1 wk 2 days 15 hrs 38 mins 24 secs  | Load: 2.16 2.72 3.20  | Vpenis: 89 cm | Screen: unknown 
<Neuromanc> ok  ok vas je veci:)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> hebate koji server sa kijega ircam
<SilverSpace> nesto mi danas ispadaju slova
<obruT> stavi lavor ispod stoal
<obruT> stola :)
<obruT> meni se brkaju :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ptlo> jel' probao netko smuxi? http://www.smuxi.org/ kao, moćan i userfriendly irc client za gtk/gnome
<ptlo> ako je probao - zasto bih koristio to umjesto xchat-gnome (u slucaju da vec xchat-gnome ima featureve koji mi trebaju)
<SilverSpace> hajd bas da vidim to 
<obruT> zasto bi itko korisio ista osim irssi ? :)
 * MmikeMRMA ne koristi xchat-gnome
<MmikeMRMA> ruzan mi je
<MmikeMRMA> ne znam kako/zasto, al' ne pase mi
<MmikeMRMA> xchat mi je ok
<MmikeMRMA> eh, kad se mirca sjetim
<MmikeMRMA> i trumpet winsocka
<MmikeMRMA> i svih tih milinica
<MmikeMRMA> eee
<MmikeMRMA> tja :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: tako je
<SilverSpace> ne vidim da je ovaj smuxi mocan
<ptlo> oh, smuxi je mono-powered?
<ptlo> od opcija jedina koja mi se cini bas fora je server-side support (ali ako je mono powered, nekako mi se ne instalirava mono na server..)
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj mi se svida je twiter 
<SilverSpace> u smuxi
<obruT> ja te twitere nikad nisam razumio
<obruT> odem na neciji twiter, a gore hrpa nerazumljivih polurecenica :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> vani je krasan dan
<SilverSpace> ivoks: za kaj :)) za spavamje
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, 
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, zadnji trzaji sunca? :)
<ivoks> cekam snijeg :)
<obruT> ak se skupi ekipa, ja vec u subotu na skijalistu
<SilverSpace> hm kad otvorim gimp sa LANG=C gimp uredno se otvori na engleskom ali kad otvotim LANG=C gnome-terminal terminal mi se otvori na hrvatski
<ptlo> SilverSpace, a kad stavis LANG na hrvatski na cem ti se gimp otvori?
<SilverSpace> na hrvatskom
<MmikeMRMA> na steroidima ;)
<MmikeMRMA> zasto koristitit aptitude a ne apt?
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: a zasto ne obrnuto
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, ne kontam
<obruT> MmikeMRMA:  ja aptitude nisam nikad imao potrebu koristit
<obruT> apt/dpkg i to je to
<SilverSpace> preporuka koliko citam je na ubuntu apt
<MmikeMRMA> pa e
<obruT> nekad davno i dselect
<MmikeMRMA> al' koja je razlika?
<MmikeMRMA> apt je glup u nekim situacijama
<MmikeMRMA> al' ne sjecam se u kojim
<MmikeMRMA> nesto sa pinningom ima veze valjda
<MmikeMRMA> kajjaznam
<SilverSpace> smuxi dobio purge od mene
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> razlika je postojala prije
<ivoks> vise ne
<ivoks> iako, aptitude jos uvijek radi neke stvari drugacije
<ivoks> ali bitna razlika je bila ta sto je aptitude instalirao recommends, dok apt-get nije
<ivoks> sad i apt-get instalira recommends
<ivoks> vec neko vrijeme
<ivoks> doduse, to sa recommends se da konfigurirati za apt-get
<ivoks> pa mislim da debian ne instalira recommends, a ubuntu da
<ivoks> recimo, ljudi su se znali buniti da kada instaliraju ubuntu, ne zele evolution, vec thunderbird
<ivoks> i onda ako se deinstalira evolution, deinstalira se i ubuntu-desktop paket
<ivoks> sto znaci da kod nadogradnje nece doci novi paketi koje preporuca ubuntu-desktop
<ivoks> e, onda je ubuntu-desktop dependao na evolution
<ivoks> sad mu je evolution recommended package, pa se moze deinstalirati bez da se deinstalira ubuntu-desktop
<ivoks> sto znaci da mozes staviti thunderbird, a ubuntu-desktop ce, kod nadogradnje, povuce svi one recommends koje recommenda, a ti nisi eksplicitno trazio da se ne instaliraju
<ivoks> huh... eto
<Neuromanc> :)
<MmikeMRMA> ivos a ovo s pinningom?
<ivoks> sto s pinningom?
<MmikeMRMA> kuzis
<MmikeMRMA> ima paket, solr-tomcat
<MmikeMRMA> on je u squeezeu
<MmikeMRMA> nema ga u stableu
<MmikeMRMA> i dodao sam squeeze u soruces
<MmikeMRMA> i onda sam rekao aptu da je default lenny
<ivoks> to nema veze s aptitude i apt-get
<MmikeMRMA> i rekao apt-get install solr-tomcat
<MmikeMRMA> i apt je rekao da ne moze
<ivoks> mogao si apt-get install solr-tomcat/lenny
<MmikeMRMA> nema ga u lennyju
<MmikeMRMA> apt je nasao solr-tomcat u squeezetu
<ivoks> onda apt-get install solr-tomcat/squeez
<MmikeMRMA> al' nije htio povuci dependencyje
<ivoks> il kak se vec zove
<MmikeMRMA> a aptitude je
<ivoks> rekao sam, mozda u debianu apt-get ne instalira recommended pakete
<ivoks> nisam vec dugo instalirao debiana
<ivoks>     - APT::Install-Recommends is now true by default, mentioned this in
<ptlo> apt-get u debianu ne instalira recommended pakete
<ivoks>       configure-index example. (Closes: #463268)
<ivoks> apt (0.7.17) unstable; urgency=low
<ivoks>  -- Michael Vogt <mvo@debian.org>  Wed, 05 Nov 2008 13:14:56 +0100
<ivoks>  -- Michael Vogt <michael.vogt@ubuntu.com>  Tue, 05 Oct 2010 14:13:38 +0200
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> dakle, od 5.11.2008. apt-get i u debianu instalira recommends
<ptlo> ah, ali debian ne koristi recommends nego suggests :)
<ivoks> osim ako se ne onemogucuju eksplicitno
<ivoks> suggests i recommends nije isto
<ptlo> mda, ja sam pricao za suggests :)
<ivoks> suggests nitko ne instalira
<ivoks> to bi bilo insane
<ivoks> npr... kada instaliras baculu, onda ti je sql backend recommends
<ivoks> jer stvarno ti treba sql backend
<ivoks> osim ako ne mislis sve spremati na bazu na drugom stroju
<ivoks> ali amavisd-new ima suggests za arj ili rar
<ivoks> jer ce raditi savrseno dobro i bez njih, ali bi mogao razmisliti treba li ti to
<dodobas> jel netko probao ubaciti data karticu (vip/carnet) u mobitel...android
<ivoks> ja
<ivoks> ali ne u android, vec u nokiu e90
<ivoks> i to radi
<ivoks> samo sto android telefoni traze sim kartice novije generacije
<dodobas> pa ovo radi
<dodobas> :D
<ivoks> zasto ne bi radilo
<dodobas> a eto...
<ivoks> pa ne zna kartica di je
<dodobas> ma da, ali postavke za carnet ... dok sam ih nasao
<rob||> LOL .. ovaj lik je stvarno geek 
<rob||> kako programer uspavljuje dijete http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uweJGm7l1Nc
<ivoks> ta beba ima vec par godina :)
<MmikeMRMA> http://i.imgur.com/lCNxU.jpg
<dodobas> kojom aplikacjiom pratiti potroseni promet...
<SilverSpace> dodobas: netcounter
<dodobas> tnx, cem da probam
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: kad tjeras fcsk stavi -C, lakse je vidjeti kol'ko ima do kraja :)
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: to radi na ext4?
<MmikeMRMA> jest, radi svuku
<MmikeMRMA> fino pise one trakice i postotke
<MmikeMRMA> uzivas dok ga gledas:)
<MmikeMRMA> iako, cudno je nesto s tim fsckom
<MmikeMRMA> vec par sati samo proc radi, diskovi nista
<ivoks> radi svuku?
<ivoks> da, i meni se cini da nesto nije u redu
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: pusti, radi on...
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: zadnji put kad sam pogledao, bio je na drugom inodeu
<SilverSpace> kaj opet po serveru kemijate
<MmikeMRMA> moro je otic
<drac0> vecer
<drac0> zivili
<SilverSpace> da bas
<ivoks> di nam je budz0r 
<ivoks> ujutro je nesto bio dobro raspolozen :)
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> evo ga prisluskuje :)
<budz0r> lurkam
<budz0r> pohvalio sam defrosta
<budz0r> instalirao sam sense analog clock widget
<budz0r> i nije mi bash
<budz0r> kaj vi koristite za clock widget
<budz0r> digitalni
<drac0> sta ce ti to :)
<drac0> imas gore sat u traci
<budz0r> :)
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> fancy widget
<drac0> budz0r, jel dobar defrost?
<SilverSpace> budz0r: znaci nemas ciglu
<ivoks> bolji je od onoga sto dodje s htcom
<budz0r> drac0: odlican je
<budz0r> SilverSpace: nope :)
<ivoks> budz0r: fancy widget
<drac0> budz0r, ja malo cackam po miui, hebeno je brz jer oc-a proc, al dobro rece ivoks
<drac0> zbune te sve one apps u ekranima
<drac0> pa ti saltaj
<drac0> back to cayo :)
<budz0r> ivoks: uf dobar je :)
<drac0> ili defrost
<drac0> SilverSpace, ovaj mudan za bateriju mi se ne javlja, valjda je gusto, javim ti ...
<drac0> btw, si rootao? :)
<SilverSpace> np
<SilverSpace> fuck
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> treba ti odati priznanje
<drac0> imas konjske zivce
<SilverSpace> kad sam konj
<drac0> al nemas konjska muda :)
<dodobas> drac0: za lijenost? :-)
<drac0> dodobas, ma za sve lol
<dodobas> rac0> imas konjske zivce
<dodobas> ilverSpace> kad sam konj
<dodobas> rac0> al nemas konjska muda :)
<dodobas> odobas> drac0: za lijenost? :-)
<dodobas> rac0> dodobas, ma za sve lol
<dodobas> oops
<SilverSpace> drac0: jucer Jono lokao pivo i odgovarao na pitanja
<drac0> SilverSpace, joj vis propustio sam
<dodobas> rac0> imas konjske zivce
<dodobas> ilverSpace> kad sam konj
<dodobas> rac0> al nemas konjska muda :)
<dodobas> odobas> drac0: za lijenost? :-)
<drac0> odlican mi je liq
<drac0> dodobas, srecom pa nema bota :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> di je taj boot
<drac0> rece chaky da uzima previse resursa
<budz0r> na defrostu je puno bolja aplikacija za javljanje i odbijanje poziva
<drac0> budz0r, od cega, stocka?
<budz0r> puno preciznija od htc-ove
<drac0> aah
<budz0r> ponekad sam morao povuc do vrha ekrana, i onda se jos javim :)
<budz0r> odnosno primis poziv
<drac0> lol
<chaky> tko uzima previse resursa?
<budz0r> i android defaultna tipkovnica je nenadjebivo bolja od htc-ove
<chaky> drac0: stavio si mijau rom?
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> mijau
<chaky> :) e
<drac0> chaky, jesam bas taj kako li se vec izgovara :)
<chaky> e i sto kazu?
<drac0> ma u globalu nije lose, al moglo je i bolje
<chaky> kakav je
<drac0> brutalno je brz
<drac0> sa svim mogucim efektima
<chaky> da da
<drac0> ima nekih zgodnih stvari
<drac0> al previse me podsjeca na ios
 * SilverSpace samo gleda ove root manijake
<drac0> recimo battery management je ludnica
<chaky> e vidio sam to
<drac0> mozes zgasiti sve zivo u sistemu
<drac0> inace ovako je light
<drac0> al s obzirom da sam prije bio na cayi
<drac0> onda mi je neki cudan, jos bi presao preko ovoga sto je ios-like
<drac0> uglavnom nije los, probaj
<chaky> nisi stavljao noviji radio?
<drac0> pa imam zadnji
<drac0> to sam prvo napravio cim sam rootao
<chaky> ahaaa
<drac0> jesi ti stavio novi?
<chaky> ne
<chaky> ostao sam na default
<drac0> i to je ok
<chaky> znaci radio flashas iz recoverija isto kao i rom?
<drac0> ja sam skuzio da je ovaj novi malo 'stedljiviji' i bolji je gps, al gps ionako ne koristim puno
<drac0> chaky, da
<chaky> aha
<drac0> sve isto ko i rom
<drac0> zip u / i to je to
<chaky> znaci mogu iako vec imam stavljen cyanogen?
<drac0> samo budi siguran da imas dosta baterije
<drac0> kako ne
<chaky> ok
<drac0> to je odvojeno od sistema
<drac0> zaseban firmware za radio baseband
<chaky> koliko traje proces?
<drac0> 1-2min
<chaky> mobitel se sam reboota?
<drac0> obavijesti te kad si gotov, samo rebootas
<chaky> aha
<drac0> rom manager ode u bootloader, ovaj instalira, zavrsi i ti fino piknes reboot
<drac0> thatz it
<drac0> easy-peasy :)
<drac0> samo baterija iznad 50%
<chaky> naravno
<drac0> citao sam po forumima da se nekima to flashalo i po 7-8min
<drac0> meni je progutalo cca 10% baterije + reboot
<drac0> al bilo je brzo gotovo
<budz0r> drac0: za radio?
<drac0> budz0r, da
<chaky> mozda bih i ja mogao
<drac0> ivoks je jednom rekao da jedino radio flash moze brickat device
<budz0r> meni je trajalo recimo 3-4 min
<drac0> istina je, tako pise na forumima
<budz0r> i nije pozderalo toliko baterije
<drac0> ja sam siguran da mi je pozderalo toliko baterije, bas sam provjeravao prije i poslije
<drac0> mozda zavisi koji radio firmware si imao stock
<drac0> pa na koji flasha, pitanje koja je procedura flashanja
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/hM4LB
<SilverSpace> koji majstori
<drac0> sta je onda bilo u koreji :)
<drac0> chaky, si gledao sgu, sve mi je bolji ;)
<chaky> drac0: jesam, postaje zanimljivije
<chaky> malo sporo idu, ali ipek idu naprijed
<drac0> polako al sigurno
<drac0> jedva cekam da se ona mala nosata pretvori u aliena :)
<chaky> hehehee
<drac0> al ce ju seargent master ukokat :)
<SilverSpace> svemirci
<drac0> svemirci koji rootaju
<SilverSpace> i u aliene se pretvaraju 
<drac0> to je rootanje :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, si bio sta vani danas :)
<drac0> kako podnosish ove temp
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://www.medvescak.com/hrv/novosti_2010_2011/novosti088.html
<SilverSpace> drac0: bio sam jutros i nije lose zima ko zima :)
<drac0> zuti sektor je ok
<SilverSpace> bas me zanima dal ce biti puna arena
<karlo94> netko iz pule? :D
<SilverSpace> evo nesto i za ivoks http://is.gd/hMbJm
<SilverSpace> karlo94: ima
<SilverSpace> nisam ja
<SilverSpace> :)
<karlo94> :D
<chaky> drac0: probaj dolphin browser, ali ovu verziju http://blog.dolphin-browser.com/2010/11/12/new-dolphin-browser-preview-coming-to-android-handsets/
<ivoks> novi?
<ivoks> pa ajde da vidimo
<budz0r> nije losh
<budz0r> brz je
<ivoks> svidja mi se na prvi pogled
<ivoks> bolji je od starog
<drac0> chaky, o super budem probao, tnx ;)
<ivoks> da, konacno
<ivoks> nema onih izbornika sa strane
<ivoks> nekad sam ih znao slucajno potegnuti
<chaky> novi, da
<drac0> dobar je
<drac0> brzo cudo
<ivoks> ljudi bjeze s kanala
<ivoks> skuzili su da ovo uopce nije kanal o ubuntuu
<ivoks> vec o androidu
<budz0r> :)
<drac0> haha
<drac0> true :)
<SilverSpace> ovaj kanal se sve vise pretvara u drek river :))
<obruT> androidu ? mislis formuli ? :)
<drac0> mislis gayttelu? :)
<obruT> prokleti HD filmovi...
<ivoks> u biti, o SilverSpaceu :)
<ivoks> o tome kak voli gay vozaca u formuli 1
<ivoks> o tome kak ne moze rootat telefon :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nemoj ti to ozbiljno shvatiti, ja se samo salim
<drac0> lol
<ivoks> kak tad cu poceti obruTa zajebavat jer ima lame dasku
<drac0> tko ista ovdje shvaca ozbiljno :)
<obruT> jel uopce znas kakvu dasku vozim ? :)
<obruT> ja cu tebe zajebavat da imas lame bicikl :)
<drac0> ivoks, di ces na bordanje ove zime?
<ivoks> obruT: jesi vidio moj bicikl? :)
<ivoks> drac0: u kanadu
<drac0> ivoks, ides jebenica
<ivoks> obruT: http://www.merida-bikes.com/en_int/bike/2011/45/MTB+Hardtail/MATTS+TFS+300-D
<obruT> gle, odma vidim da je lame: MTB
<ivoks> u biti, ne...
<ivoks> s ovim gay diskovima
<drac0> ivoks, si nabavio ;) http://bitURL.net/aua6
<ivoks> http://www.merida-bikes.com/en_int/bike/2011/200/MTB+Hardtail/MATTS+TFS+300-V
<ivoks> obruT: kaj, ti imas specku? :)
<obruT> imam i specku i mtb, ali specku vise vozim :)
<ivoks> drac0: nisam, al bi bas mogo :)
<obruT> barem otkako sam ju kupio :)
<drac0> ivoks, out of stock :)
<ivoks> obruT: sorry, tam di ja idem, specka ne moze :)
<ivoks> cak se i mtb raspada
<ivoks> al valjda zato sto nisam dao dovoljno novaca za mtb
<obruT> ivoks: tam di sam ja isao s mtb-om nist ne moze :)
<obruT> btw. ovaj tvoj je primjer bicikla sa dosta smecave opreme, a stave straznji XT mjenjac zbog cega ?!?
<obruT> uglavnom da navuku ekipu
<ivoks> da, straznji mjenjac je zvjerka :)
<ivoks> ali ja sam ga ionako kupio s drugim felgama, drugim gumama
<ivoks> stavio sam i druge pedale
<obruT> ali ono, ostatak bicikla je uglavnom los
<budz0r> ja bi ovo
<budz0r> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=766
<drac0> ja bi ovo
<drac0> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=767
<ivoks> ja bi ovo
<ivoks> http://www.astonmartin.com/eng/thecars/v12vantage
<drac0> lol
<obruT> a ja cu kupit ovo: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=783
<obruT> cim curi maznem kreditnu
<drac0> ivoks, to se samo dobro cuje
<drac0> vozilo s najboljim zvukom ikad
<obruT> oce pasat ova gore majica s ovim biciklom ? :) http://www.authorbike.asia/download.php?FNAME=1164889954_l417.upl&ANAME=A_4407_SNOW_WHITE_YS_701.jpg
<drac0> kad ti prozuji cca 200km/h par metara od tebe, zaledis se
<obruT> jel stane u taj auto 4 osobe sa full opremom za kampiranje i penjanje ?
<SilverSpace> ja bi ovo http://is.gd/hMlbS :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: bwahahaha :)
<drac0> :D
<obruT> SilverSpace: nemas ti tih para :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, daleko jeftinije od astona :)
<drac0> obruT, sta ce mu pare
<obruT> SilverSpace: naruci ubuntu biciklisticku majicu i budi sretan :)
<drac0> mozda je tamo vec rootao
<SilverSpace> hebiga kad svi nesto hoce pa i ja nesto pozelio
<SilverSpace> :)
<budz0r> ivoks: pih, kolica! :)
<drac0> kaj ti sad kolica
<ivoks> danas sam vidio lamurginia
<ivoks> sa zg tablicama
<ivoks> odvratne narancaste boje
<drac0> ivoks, narancasti gallardo?
<ivoks> kao i ovaj obruTov bicikl
<SilverSpace> obruT: istina i sa majicom bi bio zadovoljan 
<ivoks> drac0: da
<drac0> vidjeh ga nekidan
<ivoks> sigurno je sluzbeni auto
<drac0> za dostavu
<budz0r> za chevape
<SilverSpace> obruT: ali se bojim da ih u zga bude vise a to nije u trendu :) modni gaf 
<obruT> SilverSpace: ok, onda ti nemoj kupit, ja cu :) meni ionako pase uz bicikl :)
<obruT> ivoks: da vidis moj bicikl uzivo, vidio bi jel ruzan :P
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> hebate nema prednjeg kraja http://is.gd/hMmBO
<drac0> ides
<ivoks> kud bas u kii
<drac0> mljeveno meso
<drac0> kamionu otisao kiler i branik hebate
<ivoks> obruT: za ove koji voze specke, ovo je prava stvar:
<ivoks> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=776
<ivoks> ravno s bicikla u bacchus :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, cujem sprema se neka akcija za 99kn/kg ;) http://bitURL.net/as3e
<obruT> opa, nisam znao da imaju i bicke ;)
<obruT> ivoks: ti ne nosis bicke ?
<ivoks> ne
<obruT> kolike su ti ture na biciklu ?
<ivoks> pa vozim se samo po kamenjaru
<obruT> pa ok, vozim se i ja ponekad na kamenjaru :)
<obruT> al koliko su ti duge voznje ?
<budz0r> ivoks: kaj kupujes bicke :)
<ivoks> obruT: 20-30km
<obruT> jer ono, par sati na biciklu bez bicki nije bas ugodno
<ivoks> ma nije tako strasno
<obruT> ok, za toliko ne trebaju :)
<obruT> toliko ja otrcim :P
<obruT> ja nisam mogao smislit bicke dok nisam otisao zg - rijeka - pula - savudrija
<obruT> zivio sam za trenutak kad cu doci u rijeku i kupit doticne
<obruT> guzica mi je umirala
<obruT> otisao u prvi ducan (turbo sport) i kupio jedine koje su imali i platio faking 350 kuna
<obruT> da su kostale i 1000 kupio bih
<ivoks> ne kuzim, kaj ti je bilo?
<ivoks> mislim, ne vozim duge ture, pa ne znam sto se moze desiti
<ivoks> vozio sam ovo 4-5 sati, po krsu
<obruT> pa boli guzica na duzim turama, u hlacama se nazuljam i tako to...
<obruT> 4-5 sati za 20-30 km znaci da dosta ustajes i radis pa ni ne sjedis duze
<obruT> probaj opalit 100+ km turu pa ces znat o cemu pricam
<obruT> u zadnje vrijeme smo subotama znali odvalit i po 160 km ture, bez ugodne odjece nema sanse to izdrzat
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9o63DCRWf8
<ivoks> kak migovi dime
<obruT> to je jos dok ih je bilo ispravnih vise od 1 :)
<obruT> eh da mi je provozat tako nesto :)
<ivoks> treba amerima iz muzeja uzeti f-14
<ivoks> samo jedan bi nam bio dosta :)
<obruT> ne znam jeste li vidjeli ono legendarno kad je frajer novinar isao s jednim od pilota blue angelsa ? :)
<obruT> http://alt.coxnewsweb.com/ajc/swf/blueangels/blueangels.swf
<obruT> treba proci kroz sve scene :)
<obruT> predobro :)
<obruT> samo treba gledat facu :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6Kxn_MSZW4
<ivoks> 1:50
<ivoks> ^^ ovo nije mig
<ivoks> a u biti...
<obruT> ivoks pogledaj ovaj moj link :) malo o silama u avionu i tako to :)
<ivoks> ma znam sve
<ivoks> znam avione prepoznat po kotacu :/
<obruT> meni je "Hrvatsko ratno zrakoplovstvo" oksimoron...
<obruT> isto kao i "Slovenska mornarica"
<drac0> a madjarska mornarica
<drac0> ivoks, f-14 best ever :)))
<drac0> obozavam taj vessel
<drac0> kakav piece-of-art
<ivoks> obruT: zasto okimoron?
<ivoks> oksimoron
<obruT> nes ti ratnog zrakoplovstva
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> znas koliko pilatusa imamo?
<obruT> mozes iz klipnjaka bacat rucne bombe i improvizirane od bojlera
<ivoks> varas se
<ivoks> neke zemlje imaju samo pilatuse kao lovce-bombardere
<ivoks> pilatus uopce nije zajebancija
<ivoks> to je super avion
<obruT> ma super, posaljes jedan lovac i ovaj napravi darmar
<obruT> znam, vidio sam ga uzivo sta moze, volio bih letit u tome
<ivoks> bolji je od onih galebova koji su nama napravili puno sranja '90.
<ivoks> samo sto ih mi ne naoruzavamo
<ivoks> imamo ih 20ak
<ivoks> recimo, Irska ih koristi kao vojne avione
<ivoks> United States Army - operated 3 PC-9 from 1991–96 as chase and test aircraft, and sold to Slovenia in 1995.[3]
<ivoks> :)
<obruT> ajme :)
<MmikeDOMA> kaj je taj blue angel?
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> akrobatska skupina
<drac0> to kao da pitas kaj je taj ferarri
<ivoks> imaju fine avioncice
<ivoks> f/a-18
<ivoks> nikad ga nisam zavolio
<drac0> customized ;)
<ivoks> samo zato sto je smijenio f-14
<ivoks> majku mu
<ivoks> :)
<drac0> al je dobar
<ivoks> nije bitno
<drac0> al ne ko 14-ca
<ivoks> to je ko senna schumacher odnos
<ivoks> meni je zao sto smo se mi rijesili mi-24
<ivoks> nikad vise necemo imati tako dobru letjelicu
<MmikeDOMA> :) nama bas treba takvih letjelica ;)
<MmikeDOMA> nego
<MmikeDOMA> F14, F15 ili F16? :)
<MmikeDOMA> inace mi k'o klincu najdraza bila F/A-18 Hornet, igra, jel :)
<ivoks> mi-24 nam bolje dodje nego bilo koji zrakoplov
<MmikeDOMA> AH-64
<MmikeDOMA> i scorpiona
<MmikeDOMA> preko nekoliko
<MmikeDOMA> da, nama fakat avioni slabo trebaju
<ivoks> treba uzet dva f-14 amerima
<ivoks> i kupit nesto helica :)
<ivoks> apache je vjerojatno preskup
<MmikeDOMA> a, zakaj ne F15 ili F16?
<MmikeDOMA> mislim, ja se kurca kuzim u to sve :0
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8_5Czskvhk
<drac0> apache bi bio taman
<ivoks> f15 je mrak avion
<ivoks> ali... prevelik za nas
<ivoks> za nas je idealan grippen
<dodobas> ukinut vojsku i pola novca preusmjerit u mup...pola u djep
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am0yP62rjLM
<ivoks> dodobas: slazem se; al tek nakon sto to naprave svi drugi
<ivoks> dakle... nikad
<dodobas> budi realan... koji K moze 10000 vojnika u stalnoj sluzbi...
<dodobas> nista,,,
<dodobas> i tako bi se ogranizirala narodna garda
<dodobas> da se desi sranje
<ivoks> tih 10.000 vojnika sluzi samo za odrzavanje opreme :)
<ivoks> kad bude sranje, da ti imas s cime pucat
<ivoks> a ne trcat iza druga koji nosi pusku, a ti metke :)
<drac0> :)
<dodobas> zato imamo koplja te lukove i strijele...
<drac0> dosta mi je pas i noz
<ivoks> i onda sve od pocetka
<ivoks> do atomske bombe
<drac0> koznih i degenerativnih bolesti
<drac0> sta ono rece baba vanga
<dodobas> hebo vojsku koja brani korporacije, hebo kapitalizam
<dodobas> :D
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, presuper :)
<SilverSpace> trebalo bi zalec
<SilverSpace> he he http://is.gd/hMAnu
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSoEFXDdCwM
<ivoks> lik tvrdi da je bilo 100 aviona 
<ivoks> on je sam krenuo na 100
<SilverSpace> lol, Da, android je tolko loše skodiran da postoji mogućnost samo-zapaljivanja mobitela pri paljenu i razgovoru...
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gc-XiO4ojzk
<ivoks> to se pilatusu ne bi desilo :) ^
<ivoks> a ovo
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xuqIMr4m_o
<ivoks> cim je skupio padobran, zapali cigaretu
<HmmZ0r> ivoks, aha, king of the impossible, 
<HmmZ0r> :)
 * MmikeDOMA debug_backtracea php
<HmmZ0r> doci ces do zakljucka da 'like' ili 'max' navalja.
<HmmZ0r> i sto si postigo ? :)
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> imam neku cudnu PHP aplikaciju
<MmikeDOMA> pisanu valjda od indijaca
<MmikeDOMA> koja crkne
<HmmZ0r> ne seri
<HmmZ0r> :)
<MmikeDOMA> jer neka inner klasa kaze include() requires parametar
<MmikeDOMA> ili tako nesto
<HmmZ0r> buraz da je on indijaca zna bi odmah
<HmmZ0r> to si tu ono vrati se na prazne klase i sranje
<HmmZ0r> goto 5
<HmmZ0r> buraz
<HmmZ0r> :D
<HmmZ0r> nisi vidio od 85 al radi
<HmmZ0r> promisli o tome, ako da namigni
<HmmZ0r> al firefox radi jel
<HmmZ0r> :)
 * HmmZ0r ♬  ♪ ♫  > DAMIR URBAN - Robot.mp3 
<ivoks> tuzna pjesma
<HmmZ0r> yep HmmZ0r fejla.
<HmmZ0r> mali robot sto se navija...
<ivoks> ispod tamnog oblaka
<ivoks> sada robot stoji sam
<ivoks> i ceka kisu da ga... prekrije
<ivoks> natopi mu spojeve, prekrije hrdjom zauvijek
<ivoks> njegovo tijelo bez nje ne ide nikuda vise
<ivoks> znao sam ju napamet :)
<ivoks> super stvar
<HmmZ0r> kako kad.
<MmikeDOMA> ?
<MmikeDOMA> kaj te pukli? :)
<MmikeDOMA> di je URL?
<ivoks> baterije pri kraju i sve manje struje salju
<ivoks> poznaje li robot andjele
<ivoks> url?
<ivoks> onaj tko je slagao nije mu srce stavio
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ili usne
<ivoks> ah, ne sjecam se
<ivoks> umjeto srca on ima kutiju sa njenim pramenom
<ivoks> mocno :)
<HmmZ0r> giqovi ne znaju za zenama
<HmmZ0r> it's a fact.
<ivoks> kae? depresija? :)
<HmmZ0r> it's not a machine i can fix 
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/300585
 * MmikeDOMA bas ima zenu koja mu je dosla doma pa ju ide pozdravit :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> imam i ja... cimericu :D
<HmmZ0r> jel kuva i cisti barem
<HmmZ0r> ima robot za 13 k kuna
<HmmZ0r> kaze sve sauga
<HmmZ0r> rijesio sve bracne probleme, sveto trojstvo, perilica za sudje, kucna pomocnica i viagra
<HmmZ0r> i kad nije je jel :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ma dogovorimo se oko svega
<HmmZ0r> jel dobra ?:)
<ivoks> kak to mislis?
<ivoks> fizicki ili iz nutra?
<HmmZ0r> bukavlno
<ivoks> ma cura je mrak :D
<HmmZ0r> daj kreiraj joj account i posalji ju tu
<HmmZ0r> :)
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> tesko
<HmmZ0r> ti odjebi i taj isci
<HmmZ0r> :)
<HmmZ0r> to nam ne treba :)
<ivoks> ona ze zgraza facebooka, a kamoli irca :D
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, kazes, jednom ircerica dosta :)
<HmmZ0r> mogu vam ja disre za 80kn kutiju cialisa
<HmmZ0r> za iznenadjnje
<HmmZ0r> :D
<HmmZ0r> bozic bata u hrvata i sranje.
<HmmZ0r> pop one i tranciraj :)
<HmmZ0r> :)
<HmmZ0r> nisma nikad al cujem samo dobro :)
<HmmZ0r> MmikeDOMA: ocemo popusit nesto ovaj vikend ili sta
<HmmZ0r> promisli 
<HmmZ0r> :)
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.rtl.hr/s-auta-otpala-sva-cetiri-kotaca-video-10604
#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-26
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Ubuntu-Rolling-release-rumours-wrong-1142040.html
<CrazyLemon> da.. očito stvarni nije za vjerovat the registeru :)
<CrazyLemon> stvarno*
<ivoks> Curr: 757232.72 kBit/s
<ivoks> ubit ce nas Finci :)
<ivoks> Curr: 1087187.80 kBit/s
<ivoks> ili ce nam stroj prije toga krepat :)
<ivoks> da, ovo drugo :)
<HmmZ0r> kako mi se danas neda na poso bog te ubio
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> ja radim vec 2-3 sata
<Astemd> tko voli poso?
<HmmZ0r> mda nish nema jel. sve mi radi. mogu komotno od doma gledat u mail.
<ivoks> sent 162979 bytes  received 21396679267 bytes  26596447.79 bytes/sec
 * HmmZ0r voli pritisak i najbolje funkcionira pod njim :D
<ivoks> Fri, 26 Nov 2010 07:14:24 +0100: Ubuntu release CD image sync completed.
<HmmZ0r> nista betjari, uzivajte. odo.
<Astemd> aj
<MmikeMRMA> zijev
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, da, register je govno :) 
<MmikeMRMA> pikica
<deresh> bok, ima koga? jel to nesto nevalja sa sajtom?
<deresh> i od nedavno mi ne radi email account deresh@ubuntu-hr.org. jel postoji neki valjani razlog za to? Posto taj account koristim na launchpadu?
<MmikeMRMA> deresh, sa sajtom? trebalo bi ok sve biti
<MmikeMRMA> deresh, sto se tice emaila, budz0ra treba pitati, al' mislim da, s obzirom da acc nije bio aktivan stoljece, da je uginut
<deresh> mmike: pa nemrem ga otvori. tj nece se otvorit.
<MmikeMRMA> deresh, imali smo skupstinu i to sve, pa nije glasa bilo od tebe, mislismo da si odustao od udruge
<MmikeMRMA> jbg, sorry :)
<deresh> a kaj se tice mejla ja ga koristim redovito...
<MmikeMRMA> hm, fakat
<MmikeMRMA> umro sajt
<ivoks> umro stroj
<MmikeMRMA> umro stroj!
<deresh> to kaj nemam vremena bit na ircu ne znaci da nisam aktivan...
<deresh> i kad je sprovod? ;)
<MmikeMRMA> deresh, pa, jel' pratis udruzne mailing-liste?
<deresh> pa brijem da da, osim ak nisu promjenjene...
<MmikeMRMA> deresh, jer, fakat je bilo prometa oko skupstine i svega, a nisam glasa dobio od tebe nazad
<MmikeMRMA> al', sva je sansa da ti nije uginut account nego je, eto, umro stroj :)
<ivoks> ukinut je samo alias
<ivoks> aliase imaju clanovi udruge
<ivoks> clanovi udruge su aktivni pojedinci
<deresh> imam samo 2 mejl da ce bit skupstina, 21.10., datuma koje nisam bio u HR
<MmikeMRMA> deresh, : a reply: 'deca, mene tad nema u .hr, sorry;'? 
<deresh> ivoks: aha, ok
<ivoks> deresh: a gle, budimo objektivni
<deresh> a posto nisam clan udruge nisam nit replyao
<MmikeMRMA> A jbg
<ivoks> od tebe ni slova ni glasa godinama
<MmikeMRMA> ne kosta biti clan udruge :)
<ivoks> ne ovu skupstinu, vec godinama
<ivoks> sto da si mi sad mislimo?
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks je, btw, novi predsjednik :)
<MmikeMRMA> da ne mislis da ti tu prigovara neki naizgled-nabildani celavac iz dubrave :)
<ptlo> MmikeMRMA, kako ne; ako svoje vrijeme cjenis na $60 sat, to je $1 min, za mejliranje ti treba jedna minuta, a za tu paru mozes kavu popit
<ptlo> da; ja nisam bio aktivan pa su me smjenili
<ptlo> jedva sam zivu glavu izvukao
<deresh> ma znam da me nema, jebiga kratak sam s vremenom, al bilo bi ok da mi se bar javi kad mi se nesto uskljuci
<MmikeMRMA> ptlo, super, kol'ko onda para potrosis na disanje? :)
<ptlo> MmikeMRMA, otkad sam presto pushit, its freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<MmikeMRMA> jearajt ;)
<ptlo> MmikeMRMA, to radim u paraleli :)
<ivoks> The server is a dual Xenon L5520 with 8GB of memory, 1.6TB disk and a gigabit
<ivoks> network connection.
<ivoks> evo sto finci imaju za mirror
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, pa kad se neces isprsiti :)
<ptlo> xenon? cool
<ptlo> imaju i maglenke?
<MmikeMRMA> ptlo,  :)
<ptlo> ivoks, lako fincima kad je Linus iz finske!
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, a, nema sansi dobit jos jednu IPadresu/ustek-na-switchu na faxu?
<ptlo> da mi imamo CRONUX sigurno bi imali dobar mirror za njega
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: nema ih vise
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: mozda kasnije, kada se napravi reorganizacija mreze na faksu
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, ipadresa ili usteka?
<ivoks> deresh: dakle, jesi u udruzi ili nisi? :)
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: da, na faksu ima tisucu racunala
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: a adresa 250
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, katastrofa :)
<deresh> ivoks: pa sluzbeno nisam
<MmikeMRMA> deresh, pa sluzbeno budi, javi se tu i tamo, dodji na pivu povremeno
<ivoks> me postoji neki incijacijski obred
<MmikeMRMA> ma postoji, suti!
<MmikeMRMA> ne mora to znat' sad!
<deresh> pa nije da meni smrdi piva i druzenje ;), al eto...
<ivoks> ja tebe sad prvi put vidim otkako je udruga osnovana
<MmikeMRMA> al' eto, smrdimo ti mi, pa ti se, velis, neda :)
<ivoks> ne sjecam se, jesi bio na konferenciji? :)
<deresh> nisam....brijem da smo se zadnje vidjeli ka dsmo pregovarali za odrzavanje kod EPH na sutra.hr projektu
<MmikeMRMA> deresh, ti si iz zg?
<deresh> ili kasnije na webstart konferenciji, nisam siguran...istina bog, proslo je vremena od onda
<ivoks> to smo se slucajno vidjeli, nevezano za udrugu
<ivoks> uglavnom
<deresh> mmike: iz okolice, kod zapresica
<ivoks> ako zelis ubuntu-hr.org adresu, moras biti aktivan u udruzi
<MmikeMRMA> deresh, pa milina, piva u okolici ti nije strana! :)
<ivoks> to ne znaci nositi svima kave, vec jednostavno javiti se
<ivoks> da znamo da si ziv
<MmikeMRMA> da, k'o ja :) ja recimo redovno tailam logove i zajebavam ivoksa :) i to se racuna! :)
<ivoks> da ne govorimo o nabavci hardvera
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, nfs ipak? rsync na kmetu? 
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: bit ce dobro ovako
<MmikeMRMA> danas je 65ti rockas pipi duge carape
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, a... ok :)
<deresh> ivoks: ma sve to meni jasno...koliko god imam vremena ( a nemam ga) pokusavam bit aktivan, sto nije bas i nesto. a sto se tice hardvera i donacije, kolko mog cu pomoc, naravno.
<ivoks> pa samo to se i trazi
<ivoks> svi smo mi zauzeti, svako daje kako moze i na nacin koji moze
<deresh> ivoks: sam sto sam fakat preopterecen u zadnjih godinu i nesto, pa mi je ubuntu-hr pao na dno prioriteta, i nikako da se popravi...al kad god stignem nest napravim, pa makar to bilo ispravit krivi prijevod negdje il prijavit bug
<ivoks> deresh: ja sam budam od 4h, a u krevet sam legao u 1h
<ivoks> budan
<deresh> ivoks: da super :(
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, tko ti kriv :))))))))
<ivoks> ja sam :)
 * MmikeMRMA je lego u pol 2 i digo se u 9 :)
<ivoks> zadrijemam svako malo
<MmikeMRMA> ja nemrem to
<MmikeMRMA> mislim, cim beba dodje budem :)
<ivoks> ali se mobitel pobrine na to ne traje dugo
<MmikeMRMA> al' sad dok jos mogu, spavam :)
<ivoks> sad, cini se, vise nema problema s filesystemom
<ptlo> ajd ajd jos malo pa je vikend!
<ptlo> MmikeMRMA, beba?
<ptlo> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ptlo> !!!
<ivoks> baba?!
<ivoks> ovaj, beba?!
<ptlo> ivoks: kad bAba dodje, nema sna uopce
<MmikeMRMA> :)
<MmikeMRMA> aha
<MmikeMRMA> pardon
<MmikeMRMA> nije zaceta jos :)
<ptlo> aaa
<ivoks> a jesi geek
 * ptlo legao u pol 2 i digo se u pol 9 
 * MmikeMRMA svira Canon u D molu od Pachabela
<ptlo> skuzio sam da moram cijeli dan biti lagano umoran ako hocu navecer na vrijeme ic spavat
<ptlo> to mi je u q
<budz0r> dobar dan
<ptlo> MmikeMRMA, tezak ti j ezivot :)
 * budz0r legao u jedan digao se u pola 9
<budz0r> kad se vec razbacujemo :)
 * ivoks je opet frapiran kadrom u drzavnim institucijama
<ivoks> deresh: i, kako je glasio alias?
<deresh> deresh: pa "deresh" ;)  
<ivoks> a na sta?
<deresh> aha, krivo sam skuzio...ma nije bio alias, bio je bas account na serveru, pod deresh. pa je valjda sad zbrisan te odmah nema nit mejla
<ivoks> da, bio je account
<ivoks> sad ce biti alias
<ivoks> nema vise accounta na serverima, osim ako nisi administrator
<deresh> ok, nema problema...stavi na kkunjas@gmail.com
<deresh> pa cu ja maknut ovaj imap acc kaj imam
<ivoks> eto, imas alias
<ivoks> dobit ces svoj home na mail
<deresh> thx. sad pratim opet forum i mejling liste, pa kad bude kaj trebalo se javim....pitaj bog kad cu opet tu na irc doc ;)
<deresh> nego kad sam vec tu... kaj mislite o odkantavanju gnome-shell i koristenju unity-a, te eventualnim defaultim waylandom
<ivoks> kako je netko rekao 'Linux je ponovno postao uzbudljiv'
<ivoks> ode... opet
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, ode samo guest ili se host cijeli ubrlja?
<ivoks> guest, zbog rama
<ivoks> nije filesystem
<ivoks> /dev/sda: clean, 229565/177889280 files, 81323601/711556944 blocks
<budz0r> pa koja kifla se desava sa serverom
<budz0r> MmikeMRMA: to si ti nekaj zakuhal
<budz0r> sa tejlanjem logova :)
<MmikeMRMA> je
<MmikeMRMA> ubacujem kamencice u kotacice
<MmikeMRMA> pa se zaglavi svako malo
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> pa no
<budz0r> mozes li mi rec zasto postgre fanatici briju na statistiku i grafiche?
<budz0r> ne mislim samo na tebe :)
<ivoks> slucajan typo ili..? :)
<ivoks> postoje ili postgre
<ivoks> valjda nije typo
<budz0r> nije typo
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> postgresql
<ivoks> ako vucemo s finskog servera
<ivoks> brzinom od 1gb/s
<ivoks> virt network driver to, cini se, ne moze izdrzati
<ivoks> pa se to sve lijepo cachira dok on to ne proguta
<ivoks> dok ne ostanemo bez rama
<deresh> ivoks: a da mu stavis limit...morti pomogne
<budz0r> :)
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, jeps, virtio je u kurcu u tom kernelu
<MmikeMRMA> budz0r, odakle ti to da briju na grafice i statistiku?
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> a sve nove distre koriste taj kernel
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, a) upgrade kernela, b) pusti da rsynca kmet
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, a popravit ce, u nekom trenutku :)
<budz0r> pa poznajem jednog postgre fanatika, poput tebe koji takodjer obozava grafiche i statistiku itd...
<MmikeMRMA> budz0r, jel? :) de da se zdruzimo ;)
<budz0r> ili je mozda cista slucajnost
<MmikeMRMA> ja neznam nit jednog :)
<budz0r> MmikeMRMA: mislim da ga znash
<MmikeMRMA> postgres koriste ljudi koji trebaju 'real OLTP database' :) mysql koriste oni koji ne znaju :)
<MmikeMRMA> budz0r, dobrica? :)
<budz0r> MmikeMRMA: tochno! :)
<MmikeMRMA> da, dobrica zna znanje :)
<budz0r> :)
<MmikeMRMA> ptlo, 
<MmikeMRMA> kak da nadjem koji paket moram instalirat kad mi python veli da nema modula?
<MmikeMRMA> import pg
<MmikeMRMA> i veli da nema
<MmikeMRMA> a neznam kaj trebam
<MmikeMRMA> ima psycopg i onaj drugi
<MmikeMRMA> al' to ocito nije to?
<ptlo> hm; guglaj ili probaj searchati na python package indexu
<ptlo> http://pypi.python.org/pypi
<ivoks> apt-get install linux-image-server-lts-backport-natty
<ptlo> ivoks, apt-get install it yourself
<ptlo> :D
<MmikeMRMA> nije mi jasno zasto mi thunderbird neke .pps ili .odt fileove otvori po defaultu a za neke nudi samo 'save as...'
<budz0r> ivoks: lol :)
<MmikeMRMA> dzesi, BBSeru
<ivoks> mogao bi i ustati...
<ivoks> Linux ubuntuhr 2.6.37-6-server #17~lucid1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 23 15:10:35 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ivoks> pa da vidimo sad
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> [   10.931059] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).
<MmikeMRMA> ptlo, kufer
<MmikeMRMA> ptlo, strace pomogao :)
<ivoks> ovo sad dobro izgleda... za sad
<ivoks> svi syncovi u isto vrijeme, ports, cdmirror, releases i arhiva
<MmikeMRMA> AAAAAAAAAAA
<MmikeMRMA> pa kaj nisi reko!
<ivoks> zakaj?
<MmikeMRMA> pa tail! :)
<ivoks> gledao bi grafice :)
<MmikeMRMA> to cu poslije :) :)
<ivoks> mmike    pts/6    cpe-188-129-75-6 10:55    1.00s  0.56s  0.22s python /usr/bin/dstat
<ivoks> gle lika
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, eeee, sad radi puno bolje
<MmikeMRMA> pise po diskovima kako skida s mreze
<MmikeMRMA> kaj si napravio? novi kernel, ili?
<ivoks> cak i sad?
<ivoks> sad skida 300mbit/s
<MmikeMRMA> da, konstantno radi
<ivoks> da, vise niti iscsi kernel modul ne uzima proc
<ivoks> stavio sam kernel od natya :)
<MmikeMRMA> :) :) :)
<ivoks> dobro je znati :)
<MmikeMRMA> jest, jest :)
<MmikeMRMA> super! :)
<MmikeMRMA> odo opet svirat malo :)
<ivoks> bam
<MmikeMRMA> da
<MmikeMRMA> doso mi katolik sad na vrata prodavati kalendare
<MmikeMRMA> malo se naljutio kad sam mu rekao da imam samo minus na tekucem za dati mu
<ivoks> Na summitu NATO-a organizirali orgije s čak 80 prostitutki!
<ivoks> i onda je netko protiv natoa
<MmikeMRMA> Ne kuzim to s prostitutkama
<MmikeMRMA> Tu nema ljubavi
<ivoks> :)
<dru||d> sale, #alarm :)
<MmikeMRMA> naucio sam klijenta kako da radi :)
<MmikeMRMA> lik me pritisce da danas nesto bude gotovo, iako i on i ja znamo da mu to treba u ponedjeljak :)
<dru||d> :))
<MmikeMRMA> kazem liku, krece upgrade
<MmikeMRMA> uzmi krunicu i vici 'buda buda buda'
<MmikeMRMA> lik veli 'kaj?!'
<MmikeMRMA> :)
<dru||d> error_log 29.2 MB psmtr
<dru||d> [code][26-Nov-2010 11:35:00] PHP Warning:  mysql_real_escape_string() expects parameter 2 to be resource, boolean given in /home/USERNAME/public_html/forum/Sources/Subs-Db-mysql.php on line 143[/code]
<MmikeMRMA> tja
<MmikeMRMA> to je ok
<MmikeMRMA> dobio si gresku, poprilicno je jasna
<MmikeMRMA> mysql ima tendenciju NE javljati greske:)
<MmikeMRMA> jebemti, zimamije
<ptlo> samo da se pohvalim da je ovdje -12
<ptlo> sinoc bilo -14
<ptlo> (tj jutros)
<ptlo> ali dobro je grijanje pa sam u kratkim rukavima :)
<MmikeMRMA> :P
<MmikeMRMA> eto ti 
<MmikeMRMA> pricam s likom koji je u Minneapolisu
<MmikeMRMA> tj, malo van grada
<MmikeMRMA> veli da se 3 sata vozio do posla, inace mu treba 40 minuta :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<HmmZ0r> djes
<hbogner> blah 24 sat proslo
<MmikeMRMA> od jucer u 13:24?
<MmikeMRMA> bogme je!
<hbogner> lol. ma ne, t-com 24 sata ease tima za ip
<hbogner> hebote vis eneznam ni tipkat
<HmmZ0r> sta si posta manager
<hbogner> huh?
<HmmZ0r> :)
<hbogner> pada snjeg
<obruT> pada pada !
<MmikeMRMA> weebeedeebabadabom!
<ptlo> koji su ovi iz vipa u q
<ptlo> poslovni pretplatnici ne mogu svoj racun/potrosnju/itd pogledati preko neta
<deresh> pa nemeres nit u tmobilu
<ptlo> pa boli me kurac za tmobile
<ptlo> pricam o vipu
<ptlo> ne mogu niti na at&tu
<ptlo> so what
<deresh> sam ocem rec da su svi u kurcu kaj se tog tice, nis drugo
<ptlo> tu se slazem
<MmikeMRMA> ptlo, mogu, kak ne
<MmikeMRMA> ja mogu
<ptlo> di?
<MmikeMRMA> samo kaj ne vidim cijene, samo popis poziva
<MmikeMRMA> na moj.vip.hr
<MmikeMRMA> ili tako negdje
<deresh> to je za privatne, a ne za poslovne ak se ne varam
<MmikeMRMA> deresh, ja sam poslovni :)
<ptlo> MmikeMRMA, ja kao poslovni nemam nista tamo
<ptlo> ulogiram se sa privatnim podacima doduse; ali kao poslovni nit nemam podatke pristupne
<deresh> a onda neznam, ja sam privatni na vipu, a poslovni bio na t-mobilu
<MmikeMRMA> ptlo, mislim da moras zvat vip i rec da ti ukljuce to
<MmikeMRMA> ili tamo na webu klikas pa ti posalju SMS pa ti radi
<MmikeMRMA> znam da kad sam si ja uzeo to morao sam neke akcije prvo obaviti
<MmikeMRMA> i od onda mi radi
<MmikeMRMA> doduse, velim, ne pisu pare i cesto nekih poziva nema
<MmikeMRMA> al' okvirno mosh vidjeti
<ptlo> bleh
<ptlo> ugl super mi je vip sa upozorenjima u kojima nista ne pise
<ptlo> "vasa mjesecna potrosnja je duplo veca nego inace"
<ptlo> fajn, reci mi tu jednu brojku onda
<ptlo> "mozete nazvati korisnicku ili poslati sms na broj XYZ"
<ptlo> da, sigurno cu u roamingu zvati korisnicku
<ptlo> a nije da vip ne zna da sam u roamingu
<ptlo> niti da je to dobar razlog za povecanu mjesecnu potrosnju
<ptlo> jednom su mi dok sam bio izvan hr posali preuranjeni racun doma zbog "povisene mjesecne potrosnje"
<ptlo> wtf
<ptlo> PISE na racunu da sam u roamingu
<ptlo> dakle NISAM doma
<ptlo> a dospijece placanja pred pet dana
<ptlo> jer naravno salju racune iz posljednjeg medjimurskog sela
<ptlo> tako da ti racun stigne jedno pet minuta prije dospijeca
<ptlo> tako da lijepo zarade na svakom po lipu od kamata
<MmikeMRMA> ptlo, :)
<MmikeMRMA> ptlo, obruT je tu bio pisao jednom kak su ga zvali doma tcomovci da ga upozore da mu je mjesecna potrosnja duplo veca nego proslomjesecna
<MmikeMRMA> u proslom je mjesecu potrosio kunu, a u ovom 2 :)
<MmikeMRMA> http://i54.tinypic.com/n5n3x4.jpg
<dru||d> i mene su jednom zvali
<dru||d> inace bilo oko 20 kn a taj mjesec 80 :))
<ptlo> MmikeMRMA, ma ja nisam nit siguran sta oni smatraju pod potrosnju
<ptlo> jer imam dosta minuta koje su mi free tj ukljucene u pretplatu
<ptlo> pa ne znam jel misle i to
<ptlo> ili na minute izvan toga
<ptlo> ili na kompletan iznos racuna
<ptlo> (sto bi bilo prilicno nevjerojatno jer je nekoliko brojeva na racunu, da se to poduplalo onda smo svi morali tjedan dana biti izvan hr :)
<ptlo> ili zvati seksi telefone
<MmikeMRMA> ptlo, sve ti to pise tamo
<ptlo> di to?
<ptlo> mislis na onoj stranici koja mi ne radi?
<ptlo> ili na korisnickoj koja mi nije besplatna?
<MmikeMRMA> :))))))
<MmikeMRMA> Fri, 26 Nov 2010 15:40:20 +0100: Ubuntu archive mirror operations completed.
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks!
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks ivoks ivoks!
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> hebate kaj me danas glava rastura
<dru||d> 85,00 kn .. fino
<SilverSpace> hm da izgleda da je OpenSSL kriv kaj se ne mauntaju aplle uredaji na ubuntu
<drac0> vecer
<drac0> zivili
<SilverSpace> drac0: oj
<drac0> SilverSpace, jesi isto van s netjakom na sankanje :)
<drac0> *isao
<SilverSpace> moz se misliti
<SilverSpace> drac0: hajde pesa setati
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> bili smo prije cca 2h, spava sada
<drac0> ovaj defrost rom svaki drugi dan pa update, svaka cast
<drac0> opet nova verzija
<chaky> drac0: to dobijes preko OTA?
<drac0> chaky, mozda, gledam na webu za update :)
<chaky> aha
<drac0> chaky, ja sam back to cayo ;)
<chaky> zasto?
<drac0> 6.0.2 mi se pokazao najbolji nekako
<drac0> chaky, sta si i ti na defrost presao hehe
<budz0r> opet nova verzija
<drac0> :)
<drac0> a ovaj defrost je neki buffer-copy od caye nightly
<drac0> svi bugfixevi od tamo su na defrostu
<drac0> sta se ne mergeaju :)
<drac0> budz0r, si vidio jucer tek instalirao, vec nova verzija lol
<budz0r> lol
<drac0> sutra bu nova :D
<budz0r> kako radim apgrejd
<chaky> drac0: ne, cyanogenmod 6.0.2
<drac0> doci ce do slova 'z' za par dana
<drac0> budz0r, preko rom managera
<drac0> al mora da platish :)
<budz0r> znam to
<drac0> chaky, probaj ovaj mijau rom, nije los ;) http://bitURL.net/aueq
<chaky> ma ja sam sve te premium aplikacije koje koristim pokupovao
<chaky> drac0: mislim da necu, ipak cu staviti defrost :)
<SilverSpace> opet ovi
<drac0> chaky, rom manager treba kupiti i podrzati malog indijca
<drac0> napravio je izvrstan posao
<chaky> defrost je zapravo dodatno doradjeni cyanogenmod
<drac0> chaky, probao defrost i ne kuzim sta je tu 'bolje'
<chaky> drac0: ja ga i jesam kupio, ma e , koliko $4
<drac0> nista mi nije brzi
<chaky> drac0: ahaaaa
<drac0> dapace vise mi se svidja cayo
<chaky> e jebiga, a ja bas mislio staviti
<drac0> kako rekoh, defrost je kakti stabilni cayo nightly ako cemo tako nekako reci
<chaky> da da
<chaky> znaci bolje cekati CM 6.1?
<drac0> chaky, pa stavi i probaj, zato smo i rootali
<drac0> chaky, ja ipak cekam cayu 6.1
<drac0> a onda cu i 32 gige karticu maznuti ;)
<chaky> ja sam rootao da bih se mogao hvaliti pred curama
<drac0> chaky, ja sam rootao da bih se mogao hvaliti pred SilverSpace
<chaky> i ja planiram 32 karticu, stavio sam je na watch listu na ebayu
<drac0> sad ce joj pasti cijena u 12. mj. kad sandisk izbaci novu 64gb sdhc
<chaky> eee
<drac0> onda treba uzeti 32
<chaky> ja sam gledao kingston karticu, ne znam bas isplatili se dodatno placati za sandisk brand
<drac0> ma sve to isti drek
<chaky> pa zato i kazem
<drac0> samo da nije neka no-name
<chaky> eee
<drac0> transcend su isto ok a osjetno manje od sandiska
<drac0> chaky, iako sam ja osobno fan patriota ;)
<drac0> chaky, http://www.patriotmem.com/
<drac0> chaky, ova recimo ;) http://bitURL.net/auer
<dru||d> !sale :)
<dru||d> ciji je IP 65.208.151.114 ? 
<dru||d> whois prikazuje Kintiskton LLC UU-65-208-151-112-D1 (NET-65-208-151-112-1) 65.208.151.112 - 65.208.151.119
<chaky> drac0: znaci ti si flashao defrost i onda dodatno defrost apps addon?
<budz0r> sto je taj apps addon
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: a?
<chaky> budz0r: kod cyanogenmoda su to googleove aplikacije, tima google maps, gmail, market
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, gotovo je!
<MmikeMRMA> jos cdimages i ports
<MmikeMRMA> aj aj aj
<budz0r> a ha
<MmikeMRMA> logovi stoje nista se ne desva :)
<ivoks> :)
<MmikeMRMA> Jel' volite slayere?
<budz0r> ivoks: izasla nova verzija defrosta
<MmikeMRMA> ma, i ako ne volite: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFjI7gT1FvI
<MmikeMRMA> weeeeeeeeeee, bojice opet u dstatu :)
<ivoks> budz0r: kaj ima?
<ivoks> gle ovog lika
<budz0r> ivoks: da
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: zakaj poet releases?
<ivoks> ?
<budz0r> makar sam ja skroz zadovoljan ovom verzijom koju imam
<ivoks> arhivu
<ivoks> budz0r: kaj ima? da
<ivoks> pa kaj ima?
<budz0r> ivoks: nish posebno
<budz0r> zato mislim da necu radi pagrejd
<drac0> chaky, ne, samo defrost
<chaky> drac0: aha
<drac0> chaky, sta je uopce u tim defrost addon apps?
<ivoks> nis sta vec nemas
<drac0> nije gapps, jer defrost dolazi s time
<drac0> nesta bezveze :)
<chaky> znaci nije google apps?
<drac0> ne
<chaky> ahaa
<chaky> e to me zanimalo
<drac0> defrost za razliku od caye dolazi sa gapps
<chaky> mozda sutra stavim defrost
<drac0> al rekoh, back to good old cayo :)
<drac0> ne kuzim cemu taj defrost :)
<chaky> a mozda i ne
<ivoks> pa defrost je cayo
<ivoks> + extra
<MmikeMRMA> pool/main/c/clutter-1.0/libclutter-eglx-es11-1.0-dbg_1.2.12-0ubuntu13_powerpc.deb
<MmikeMRMA> rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(543) [generator=3.0.7]
<MmikeMRMA> rsync error: received SIGUSR1 (code 19) at main.c(1306) [receiver=3.0.7]
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: ubuports
<MmikeMRMA> nije gotov
<drac0> ivoks, cayo + nightly bugfix = defrost
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: koga briga, ports je nebitan
<ivoks> ja sam ga bio prekinuo
<MmikeMRMA> pa da, ubi Archive-Update-In-Progres i nek nastavi
<MmikeMRMA> i isto za cdimages
<MmikeMRMA> Il' ak netreba ubi skroz :)
<ivoks> nek bude
<ivoks> da se kujcimo
<MmikeMRMA> sto je acai.canonical.org?
<ivoks> com
<budz0r> gibam
<ivoks> budz0r: koliko ti drzi baterija s defrostom?
<SilverSpace> izgleda da su pogodili sa ovim novim pojacanjem u medvescaku
<ivoks> da?
<ivoks> kaj je tekma pocela?
<drac0> delboyeve uzrecice :D http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/onlyfools/lingo/euro.shtml
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kaj ima prijenos?!
<ivoks> au contraire - French for "hang on a minute"
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> tel aviv - Del reckons the French use this for "you can never tell"
<chaky> :)))
<ivoks> !! hahahaha
<drac0> koji car, delboy :D
<drac0> si danke schon, bonjour
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nema
<drac0> chaky, di naci one cayo wallpapere da se malo igram s bojama ;)
<chaky> drac0: imas ih na njihovom forumu
<ivoks> oeuf sur la plat - French for "it's clear cut". 
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> bas fino sad bi im svima trebalo napisati max kazne
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> tucnjava? :)
<ivoks> Medvescaku tako ocajno treba ova pobjeda
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ovima na autoputu sa ljetnim gumama
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> i ja jos imam ljetne :/
<SilverSpace> ivoks: dobro za zg ali na auto put
<ivoks> ma nije dobro, klizavo je
<ivoks> moram sutra ici zamijeniti
<SilverSpace> Linz vodi 
<SilverSpace> 1:0
<MmikeMRMA> sutra u guzvu :)
<SilverSpace> 1:1
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: kud
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks po gume :)
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA po speceraj :)
<SilverSpace> sale: kaj ti glumis stargate :)
<SilverSpace> prva trecina 1:2 :(
<sale> SilverSpace: :-)
 * chaky se priprema za staviti defrost, .zip je na kartici, baterija jos malo pa puna ...
<drac0> chaky, ;)
<SilverSpace> chaky: samo polako :)
<chaky> polako
<drac0> chaky, nestrpljivo cekamo review :)
<chaky> naravno, napravit cu backup (nandroid backup) iz rom managera trenutnog roma, da se mogu vratiti
<drac0> SilverSpace, ma to sale isporbava novi kers :)
<chaky> sto ne znaci da cu se vracati
<drac0> hehe
<drac0> sumnjam da ces se vratiti
<drac0> skoro pa sve je isto
<SilverSpace> drac0: a to je to :))
<SilverSpace> kers fuck
<chaky> radio mi je onaj iz Desirea, nisam dirao to. U njihovom postu na forumu pise da moze taj.
<chaky> 5.09.30_2 tako nesto
<SilverSpace> evo tilke u bistri
<chaky> ja u dubrovniku imam gume za kisu :))
<SilverSpace> chaky: trebat ce ti i zimske
<chaky> SilverSpace: heheh, bilo bi lijepo da opet padne snijeg kao prije 2 godine, ali tesko.
<SilverSpace> prosle godine je bila samo najava
<SilverSpace> chaky: uh kaj je to bilo prije dvije godine
<drac0> sjecam se da se chaky bordao :)
<chaky> pa da, prije dvije godine Dubrovnik i okolica su bili u totalnoj izolaciji zbog snijega
<chaky> sve je bilo stalo
<MmikeMRMA> chaky, sad ce vas most spasiti :)
<chaky> MmikeMRMA: da da da :)))
 * drac0 ima osjecaj da je odnos debian/cayo i ubuntu/defrost vrlo slican :)
<chaky> ja znam da vi ovom imate i u ovom trenutku, ali evo da se prisjetimo malo dogadjaja prije 2 godine http://picasaweb.google.com/ncakelic/Snijeg#
<drac0> super fotke
<drac0> koja zabava :)
<dru||d> ima li netko adobe air instaliran na ubuntu x64?
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHVWltt2L3U
<MmikeMRMA> kak se vidi smogcina iznad zagreba :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: ja
<SilverSpace> dru||d: ja
<SilverSpace> :)
<dru||d> i meni radi dok ne napravim aptitude safe-upgrade :)))
<dru||d> Unable to resolve dependencies for the upgrade: no solution found.
<dru||d> Unable to safely resolve dependencies, try running with --full-resolver.
<dru||d> ako stavim to izbrisati ce mi ga :/
<dru||d> tweetdeckfast.fff259dc0ce2657847bbb4aff0e62062efc56543.1
<SilverSpace> dru||d: ma ne koristim ga nesto me je zezalo kod postavki tweetdecka
<dru||d> samo na 32 bitnim radi
<dru||d> steta
<dru||d> bas mi se svidja
<ivoks> gle kak su slovenci sretni:
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQaFMiFesqw
<ivoks> konacno ce moci nesto pokusati :D
<SilverSpace> Kako se slovenci kupaju﻿ na svojoj obali??
<SilverSpace> Jedan po jedan.
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75Kb2mW1mO0
<ivoks> i odma ovu 'kamerman ne slusa voditelja' :)
<ivoks> aj bok
<SilverSpace> ovaj je car http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9JLwJmXa9M
<SilverSpace> dru||d: tweetdeck radi kod mene bez problema
<chaky> drac0: za sada imam dobra dojmove. Vratio sam aplikacije iz Titanium backupa, a sada s sms backup+ vracam sms/mms/call log 
<chaky> ovo je andro 2.2.1
<drac0> chaky, evo i ja se malo igrao ;)
<drac0> defrost je online
<drac0> pa cackam malo
<drac0> chaky, nema nekih sitnica koje su mi bile drage kod caye, al dobar je ovaj novi defrost, uistinu je dobar
<drac0> a sad, kidam nalijevo
 * drac0 kida na pivo
<SilverSpace> a ludilo http://www.factron.jp/product/26
<hbogner> grrrr
<SilverSpace> kaj rezis
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> ma komp je sam poceo izvodit neka cuda, poceo je citati s diska i nije prestajao skoro 5 minuta
<hbogner> a nije imao kaj citati
<hbogner> nist mu nisam dao da radi
<SilverSpace> ma daa
<hbogner> moguce da ima veze s korumpiranim mpg-om koji mi je fredn poslao preko dropboxa
<SilverSpace> neki beckup se pokrenuo
<hbogner> nije, nemam backup ovdje slozen
<hbogner> vidis vidis, mogao bi si backup sloziti :D
<SilverSpace> to ja vec pricam odavno sebi ali nist 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> da i ja sebi vec 2 godine :D
<MmikeMRMA> "Postoje oni koji rade backup i oni koji ce raditi backup" (c) pali admin
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> ja radim backup na serverima, ali neradim privatni backup :D
<MmikeMRMA> a kak' cesto testiras restore? :)
<hbogner> pa i ne bas :D
<hbogner> do sad 10-tak puta, koliko sam do sad sjebao i morao koristiti abckup
<hbogner> a ako mislis na restore baze, testiram prije svake nadogradnje :D
<dodobas> yello
<hbogner> o dodobas kako bilo na putu
<dodobas> sa' ima?
<hbogner> jesi prico sa schwabeom?
<dodobas> puno belog
<hbogner> eto pijem puno caja
<dodobas> nije ga bilo koliko sam skuzio
<hbogner> aha
<hbogner> kako proslo tvoje predavanje?
<dodobas> ok malo sam provocirao
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> kaj? pricaj :D
<dodobas> tipa ulozite novac u lokalne ljude i ekonomiju a ne u prekooceanske tvrtke koje ga onda potrose na kupovinu jahti
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> faco
<dodobas> al strgan sam idem off
<hbogner> ockej
<dodobas> od 4i45 budan
<hbogner> to se zove radni dan :D
<hbogner> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-27
<CrazyLemon> uff..Top Gear Apocalypse je out :D
<MmikeMRMA> e?
<SilverSpace> jutrooooo
<gorski> Zašto je ovo neriješivi problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/441835 i zašto stari udisks radi, a novi ne?
<dmaster> help, izbrisao sam onu dolje alatnu traku ili kako se to već zove. kako da  je vratim? :)
<chaky> klikni na gornju, pa new panel
<chaky> onda dodavaj na donju ono sto si imao prije
<MmikeRMRM> da, nadasve je iritantno sto se ne pamte postavke
<chaky> a izbrise panel, izbrise i postavke tog panela
<dmaster> hvala chaky
<MmikeRMRM> chaky, i postavke svih appleta koji su bili gore
<drac0> postovanje
<drac0> zivili
<chaky> drac0: e tebe sam cekao
<chaky> drac0: stavio sam najnoviji radio
<drac0> chaky, :)
<drac0> reci
<drac0> i da cujem
<chaky> pa, radi :)
<drac0> pa naravno da radi :)
<drac0> nego jesi skuzio fore
<chaky> koje?
<drac0> 'stedljivost'
<drac0> prvo pali edge, tek onda ako ima prometa hsdpa
<chaky> ahaaaa
<drac0> signal je uvijek na 1-3 crtice
<drac0> dok ne zoves il dok ti ne zvoni telefon
<drac0> ;)
<drac0> a gps je posebna prica
<drac0> locira me u stanu
<drac0> armirani beton nebodera na 5. katu
<drac0> ludnica
<drac0> prosli radio nema sanse da radi unutar zidova
<drac0> ne kuzim kako, al radi :)
<drac0> i precizan je gps za popizdit
<chaky> ja bas ne koristim gps, pa nisam ni testirao
<drac0> chaky, sta kazes na odmrznutog? :)
<SilverSpace> opet androidni na kanalu :)
<chaky> stavio sam adw.launcher, jer mi se stock launcher nije svidio
<chaky> 3d prikaz programa mi bas ne lezi
<chaky> primjetio sam da imam dosta vise interne memorije slobodno s defrost, nego s cyanogenmod
<drac0> e tocno to, manje memorije cuga
<drac0> al to sam primjetio i sa cayom 6.1rc
<chaky> aha
<drac0> vidjet cemo kad izadje cayo 6.1
<drac0> to ce biti dobro usporedba onda
<chaky> cak se i benchmark pocevao s 1449 s cyanogenmod na 1488 s defrost
<chaky> povecao*
<SilverSpace> mamicu im ne mogu preko interneta kupit karte za hokej arena 
<drac0> chaky, dobro su tweakali odmrznutog
<drac0> fino radi
<chaky> da da
<drac0> svidja mi sto je lightweight
<drac0> i za rom i ram
<chaky> koristis stock launcher ili adw ?
<chaky> launcher pro?
<drac0> defrost stock
<chaky> aha, e to je googeov
<drac0> tebi je bolji adw
<chaky> da
<drac0> da nije los
<drac0> al u biti ne dira me to
<drac0> oboje radi :)
<drac0> btw
<drac0> skuzio sam bug
<drac0> u ovome 6.0i
<chaky> to je tocno, nego kako iskljuciti onaj 3d prikaz popisa programa u stock launcheru?
<drac0> ne radi led notifikacija za sms i propustene pozive
<chaky> koji bug
<chaky> a vidis nisam to znao
<drac0> chaky, to sam i ja prekopao cijeli rom al ne znam kako iskljuciti, i mene to malo zivcira
<drac0> al mislim da se ne moze
<drac0> cayo je imao bas adw-launcher options
<drac0> ovdje nema optionsa uopce
<drac0> chaky, probaj se sjetiti kad ti dodje poruka il poziv pa baci look, nema led notifikacije :)
<chaky> drac0: ma posaljem sam sebi s drugog moba sms ili poziv, ali ne mogu sada, kansije cu. Idem nesto raditi, pa se vratim.
<drac0> chaky, ajde cujemo se
<SilverSpace> 0:2
<drac0> SilverSpace, kako se legend drzi?
<SilverSpace> jos nista od updejta
<drac0> kenjaju ga bome
<SilverSpace> a na netu nikakvih informacija
<drac0> pitanje da li ce to vip uopce pustiti ...
<SilverSpace> niko nista 
<SilverSpace> ma hoce
<drac0> tko je zastupnik kingstona u hr sada
<SilverSpace> ti :)
<drac0> skoro pa da :)
<drac0> jebo ove nase debile, nitko radit ne zna
<drac0> mislim da cu si naruciti patriot iz rotterdama i boq
<drac0> samo da mi stoka ne okine carinu hebacku
<MaRiNkO> ako ti uopce prode carinu :P
<drac0> haha i to sto kazes :D
<MaRiNkO> a ne bude: "ovo nam nije na trenutnom popisu. vas artikal treba proci proces provjere"
<drac0> vis tnx na savjetu
<drac0> budemo to preko ems-a ;)
<MaRiNkO> haha dobar izbor ^^
<drac0> dobar je, imam frenda tamo ;)
<drac0> sad kad ovi ne salje ems-om :D
<MaRiNkO> ajd sve se da nekako dogovorit xD
<drac0> salju salju
<drac0> SilverSpace, kako to mislis ne mozes kupiti karte online?
<SilverSpace> ma izbaci mi neku grešku 
<SilverSpace> a ne pise zasto 
<SilverSpace> i to za 28
<chaky> drac0: meni svijetli ikonica, i to od chompsms programa s kojim primam smsove. Kod njega je namjesteno da mi LED svijetli plavo.
<MmikeRMRM> SilverSpace, nisi upgradeirao?
<SilverSpace> MmikeRMRM: legend ne
<SilverSpace> nist jos 
<MmikeRMRM> hm
<MmikeRMRM> kako sam strucno ubrzao bazu
<MmikeRMRM> :)
<MmikeRMRM> obrada koja se radila jednom dnevno i trajala je oko 3 i pol sata sad traje oko 2 minute
<MmikeRMRM> beat that! :)
<MmikeRMRM> zgodno je samo spomenuti sto se temporarry tablice nakon obrade nisu praznile, pa su nakon 6 mjeseci rada imale oko 180M recorda :) 
<MmikeRMRM> :) 
<SilverSpace> MmikeRMRM: pa ti si genije :)))
<MmikeRMRM> tja :)
<MmikeRMRM> sto da kazem :)
<drac0> back
<SilverSpace> dosada
<SilverSpace> http://thedroidguy.com/2010/11/banned-apple-bans-android-magazine-from-app-store/
<drac0_> frka im je
<drac0_> android rastura
<drac0_> SilverSpace, hoces si uzeti samsung galaxy tab ;)
<SilverSpace> drac0: ma necu
<drac0> SilverSpace, bude frend sutra dofurao da malo procackam
<SilverSpace> puno para za to a nikakve koristi
<drac0> mmm, tegra2 :)
<drac0> true
<drac0> zgodan gadget al ja isto ne vidim neke skore koristi u tim tabletima
<SilverSpace> moram si telku kupiti
<drac0> i ja
<drac0> ja bi neki sharp lcd
<drac0> 42", led
<SilverSpace> 39 bice mi dosta
<drac0> sta ces ti uzeti
<SilverSpace> samo jos cekam nikako da crkne ovaj moj sony trinitron
<SilverSpace> sve se nadam da ce crknut
<SilverSpace> neznam uopce sto bi uzeo
<drac0> to je jednostavno
<drac0> zavisi sto zelis
<drac0> SilverSpace, lcd - sharp, philips
<drac0> eventualno panasonic - samsung
<SilverSpace> eh
<drac0> dalje ne gledaj
<HmmZ0r> ili pionir ako imas love :)
<drac0> ovo sto sam ti napisao je po kvaliteti, ne po cijeni :)
<SilverSpace> pionire necu 
<drac0> HmmZor, pionir je dobar samo u plazmama
<drac0> a plazme su danas neisplative
<drac0> osim ako ju dobis za neku sick cijenu
<SilverSpace> Ubuntu One for Windows http://is.gd/hSBHw
<drac0> SilverSpace, kakve stu to gluposti
<drac0> cincilator od fapa za porsche
<SilverSpace> drac0: koje gluposti
<SilverSpace> http://theunlockr.com/2010/06/07/how-to-root-the-htc-legend/
<Neuromanc> jutro
<drac0> SilverSpace, haha :D
<drac0> jel ti to nesto pokusavas :)
<drac0> chaky, iznenadit ce nas, ali sa ciglom :)
<drac0> chaky, necu se vracati na cayu 6.0.2
<drac0> ostaje odmrznuti 6.0i
<chaky> :))))))))))))
<chaky> i ja ostajem
<chaky> dok je stabilan naravno
<drac0> izgleda da je stabilan ovak na prvo oko
<SilverSpace> aha
<drac0> sta aha
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> samo da vidim jel pratis
<drac0> SilverSpace, ajde vise reci da si rootao da mogu ici pivu otvoriti :)
<drac0> untisumpora
<drac0> SilverSpace, probaj rootati s onom app, z4root
<drac0> samo ne znam da li ta roota i nand
<drac0> vidi pa probaj
<SilverSpace> ma necu nista 
<SilverSpace> cekam
<SilverSpace> cekam
<SilverSpace> ...
<drac0> SilverSpace, tebe treba po smrt poslati ...
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0> pa da
<drac0> ne bi se nikada vratio :)
<drac0> ti bi negdje stao na pola puta i cekao, cekao, cekao ...
<SilverSpace> lesi se uvjek vraca kuci
<drac0> ak pustim dogoa na lesija, ne bu se vratio
<SilverSpace> mozda bi ga i rootao vec ali me hebe ovaj goldcard
<drac0> sta fali ti kartica
<drac0> pa kupi neku kuruzu hebate
<drac0> 4 gige class 2 je 49 kunica
<drac0> za goldcard vise nego dovoljno
<SilverSpace> ma komplicirano je slozit
<drac0> ma nije nekidan sam citao goldcard-howto
<SilverSpace> ma je
<SilverSpace> http://theunlockr.com/2010/03/10/how-to-create-a-goldcard/
<drac0> SilverSpace, mislim da je to stari howto
<drac0> ima noviji jednostavniji
<drac0> http://www.net.hr/seks-i-veze/page/2010/11/26/0758006.html
<SilverSpace> ides
<drac0> a drolje ko drolje sta sad
<drac0> porazno je ovo da ekipa nikad picu nije vidjela :D
<drac0> nisu lose kurve, u svakom slucaju bolje nego ove nase emancipirane poslovne zene u hr :)
<drac0> i to su isto kurve, samo ne profesionalne :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> gledam cijene u italiji ista cijena ipod touch ko kod nas 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj ti vrate porez
<drac0> samo :)
<SilverSpace> a vratem ti 30eureka
<SilverSpace> hm kod nas nema doplata za garanciju
<SilverSpace> u italiji 36metra za 16eureka vise
<drac0> eplstor hehe
<drac0> smetje
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/hSQ9X
<SilverSpace> lijep ovaj Z
<SilverSpace> Z ima slabiji proc
<drac0> nije losh
<drac0> al sad mi ta hardverska tipkovnica dole bezveze
<drac0> sta ce ti kad imas 8pen :)
<SilverSpace> pa i nije bas bezveze
<drac0> ma tesko djubre, uzas
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> joj 
<SilverSpace> tesko
<SilverSpace> kaj smo gospoda postali
<ivoks> zdravo
 * ivoks ide igrati gl-117
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/hSTkV
<SilverSpace> gl-117??
<SilverSpace> Sutra nas čeka minus osam i 30 centimetara snijega
<SilverSpace> koje bombasticne najave
<SilverSpace> samo nisu rekli gdje
<SilverSpace> Autocesta Zagreb - Ljubljana: Sudar 34 vozila, dvoje poginulih
<SilverSpace> magla
<ivoks> pa di je izmedju zagreba i ljubljane stalo 34 vozila
<ivoks> http://web.vecer.com/portali/podatki/2010/11/27/slike/online_220436-300.jpg
<ivoks> ne mozes vjerovat
<CrazyLemon> koliko sam čito niso dvoje poginuli..nego u smrtnoj opasnosti
<CrazyLemon> ustvari..dvoje poginulo i dvoje u smrtnoj opasnosti :)
<SilverSpace> Europski parlament prihvatio ACTA-u
<SilverSpace> lol, kaze ova u vijestima organizira se podzemni ribolov
<drac0> sad bio vani, koja sljiva
<drac0> 5 ispod nistice
<SilverSpace> uh
<drac0> pas hoda po travi ko po staklu, sve pucketa
<drac0> ludnica :)
<SilverSpace> ovdje nema magle
<SilverSpace> vedro je
<drac0> kod mene ima
<SilverSpace> uopce mi se ne spava
<ivoks> ja ne vidim susjednu zgradu
<ivoks> sve maglovito
#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-28
<SilverSpace> sve smrdi na snjeg
<SilverSpace> snijeg*
<MmikeRMRM> SilverSpace, wekewekeweke :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> postovanje
<drac0> zivili
<drac0> chaky, sinoc izasao CM 6.1 RC2
<drac0> odmah probao da vidimo sta su popravili
<drac0> 2.6.35-8 kernel
<drac0> malo doradjen UI
<drac0> al ipak sam vratio recovery na odmrznutog :)
<drac0> brzi je jos uvijek i guta manje resursa
<drac0> cekamo final cayu 6.1 ...
<chaky> drac0: da, vidio sam da je izasao
<chaky> kada kazes 'guta manje resursa' na sto tocno mislis?
<drac0> manje roma i rama
<chaky> aha
<drac0> al i dalje nije tako 'ispeglan' ko defrost
<drac0> defrost je stvarno dobro slozen
<drac0> treba se potruditi da final 6.1 tako radi
<chaky> nakon instalacije defrosta ja sam imao oko 130 MB slobodno interne memorije
<drac0> ja 140
<drac0> a vec je 6.0k u pripremi
<drac0> opet novi tweakovi i bugfixovi
<drac0> luda ekipa :)
<chaky> e citao sam po forumu
<SilverSpace> smrznuti opet vi  :D
<drac0> takvo je vrijeme :)
<SilverSpace> Chelsea opet gubi
<SilverSpace> a islo im je tako dobro
<chaky> drac0: jesi li se igrao s setcpu aplikacijom?
<drac0> chaky, nisam, ne vidim neku korist u tome
<drac0> chaky, ti?
<chaky> nisam jos, ali svidja mi se opcija profiles, gdje mozes staviti kada je screen off, onda ce smanjiti brzinu procesora radi ustede baterije
<chaky> bas nesto gledam na youtube
<drac0> chaky, pa 2.6.34 pa nadalje vec to sam po sebi radi, spusti proc na 200 mhz cim ugasis ekran
<drac0> pogotovo ako imas neki task manager da ti ubije apps nakon gasenja ekrana
<SilverSpace> :)
<chaky> drac0: aha, nisam to znao
<drac0> chaky, ja koristim od adao team, task manager i file manager
<drac0> usteda baterije je brutalna
<drac0> a u ignore listu lako potrpas apps koje ne zelis da ti ubije
<drac0> milina :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta se ti smijes :)
<drac0> stari rooteru :)
<SilverSpace> malinama
<SilverSpace> bit ce malinovca
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntu-user.com
<chaky> drac0: gdje si procitao da kernel 2.6.34 radi scaling procesora u sleep modu?
<drac0> chaky, uff tko zna vise, neki forum je bio, cini mi se cayo forum
<SilverSpace> chaky: ma mulja
<SilverSpace> stari muljator
<drac0> :)
<drac0> ne sjecam se vise, izguglaj malo, znam da je bilo od tog kernela pa nadalje da ubije proc u sleep modu na najmanju vrijednost, cca 200 mhz
<SilverSpace> lol > Šefe, platili ste drogu 380 milijuna eura i još se time hvalite!
<SilverSpace> Å¡ef je Emil Tedeschi
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> Prost: Vettel će biti uspješniji od mene
<drac0> :)
<drac0> stari prdonja prost popije pa prica gluposti
<hbogner> joj, kako volim dsl kad moeam uploadati vece kolicine materijala na net
<hbogner> blah
<Mmike> hbogner, amis :)
<Mmike> ima upload 768k deklarirano, ide i megabajt u sekundi :)
<hbogner> Mmike, opaa
<SilverSpace> drac0: ma da kak znas da se napio
<SilverSpace> :))
<drac0> pa trijezan tako nesto ne moze izjaviti :)
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> boli kita Vettela kad ima AN
<SilverSpace> jos da se manje kvari
<Mmike> kako da stavim na desktop shortcut na neki direktorij?
<dodobas> Mmike: napravis direktorij i onda symlinkas u njemu :P
<SilverSpace> Mmike: odvuces misem sa kotacicem
<Mmike> SilverSpace, :* :)
<Mmike> A, koji bi player preporucili za pustanje muzike na tulumima? :)
<dodobas> sony
<Neuromanc> o mmike
<Mmike> njinjo ):)
<Neuromanc> jos tulumaris:)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakav to tulum spremas :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: Mixxx
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a idem na momacuku :)
<Mmike> neki da mogu u nautilusu right-click na folder i rec 'add to playlist' ili right-click na file i rec to isto
<drac0> Mmike, winamp :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> drac0, pa e. samo nemam windowse na laptopu
<Mmike> skuzio sam da su skoro svi playeri za ubuntu - katastrofa
<drac0> Mmike, nazalost skoro niti jedan player to nema na linuxu
<drac0> probaj amarok
<SilverSpace> http://www.linux-sound.org/ddj.html
<SilverSpace> meni inace Quod Libet  najbolji
<Mmike> ovaj amarok ne djeluje lose
<Mmike> malo je konceptualno sjeban
<Mmike> al' onak :)
<SilverSpace> ma skroz su ga shebali
<SilverSpace> prije mi bio bolji
<Mmike> winamp
<Mmike> the one and only
<Mmike> i jos mu dodas albumlists plugin
<Mmike> nema boljeg
<Mmike> ovo sve ostalo je uzas
<Mmike> xmms je isao u tom smjeru
<Mmike> al' nema vise xmmsa
<hbogner> ako ti treba nesto tipa drag and drop u playlistu probaj audacious
<SilverSpace> banshee isto dobar
<drac0> ok je banshee
<drac0> SilverSpace, si probao onaj z4 root?
<iNfRaC00L> foobnix
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj je to
<drac0> pa rootas legenda preko appa
<drac0> podrzava par uredjaja, ne znam dal drzi legend isto
<drac0> al na nekima radi
<SilverSpace> ma ne zanima me
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> goldcard me hebe
<drac0> ne treba ti goldcard za to
<drac0> vidi
<drac0> http://www.appbrain.com/app/z4root/com.z4mod.z4root
<ivoks> nedas mu mira? :)
<drac0> nema odmora dok traje obnova :)
<ivoks> Does not work for NAND locked devices, such as the HTC Desire or Evo.
<drac0> e, a legend nije nand locked
<drac0> legend je fora na magic i hero
<drac0> mozda mu radi
<drac0> nek proba
<SilverSpace> kita
<ivoks> ja sam si kupio setcpu
<chaky> i ja
<chaky> $1.99
<drac0> cijene su smjesne :)
<drac0> a aplikacije brutalne
<SilverSpace> With the z4root application we can  root and un-root our HTC Legend, Wildfire, Magic, Hero, Tatto, Nexus One or any Android device, In a very simple and rapid way
<chaky> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<chaky> idemo silver
<SilverSpace> kaj i ti chaky 
<chaky> SilverSpace: it's just one click away
<ivoks> Karlo nas casti
<karlo94> nemore xD
<drac0> chaky, izgleda da ga necemo nagovoriti, neumoljiv je
<ivoks> svasta. a imas kamion karlovackog
<karlo94> :D
<ivoks> necemo ni mi pomoci oko ubuntua
<karlo94> dobro.. ovo je več uvreda :'(
<karlo94> :D
<drac0> nema djabe ni u stare babe
<drac0> SilverSpace, jesi?
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj
<drac0> kupio onaj gallardo od nekidan sto smo pricali pasmatr
<SilverSpace> ljen sam se dic sa stolice ni mi htc pri ruci
<drac0> ajde ne kenjaj nego rootaj
<drac0> jaooo
<ivoks> :)))
<ivoks> dakle, to je to
<ivoks> lijen je
<ivoks> ili samo laze; kome mobitel sad nije na dohvat ruke?
<karlo94> kako to da vas nema na #linux.hr ?
 * ivoks ima 12ak otvorenih kanala; nema snage ni vremena za jos jedan :/
<SilverSpace> tis lud
 * karlo94 ima točno 12 otvorenih kanala :D i uvjek je još jedan dobrodošao
<ivoks> less: show file page by page in a pager
<ivoks> more: like less
<ivoks> :))
<ivoks> spava mi se
<ivoks> ako netko ima priliku, neka se prijavi za UCP
<karlo94> rtl 20.00 Hrvatski top model
<karlo94> :D
<ivoks> a ako fakat zeli nacuiti neke stvari oko ubuntu, pa i opcenito linux, administriranja - Ubuntu Server Course
<ivoks> IMHO, bolji i od RHCE-a
<ivoks> kad smo kog toga... RH me obavijestio da je moj RHCE istekao :)
<SilverSpace> ha ha ovaj z4root ima privremeni i stalni mogucnost roota
<chaky> trebas ponovno polagati?
<SilverSpace> kak ja sad da znam jel ovaj rootan
<ivoks> otvori terminal
<ivoks> i napisi 'su'
<SilverSpace> cek da se podigne
<ivoks> idem se smotat jednu, mozda me probudi
<karlo94> jel tko na astalavista.com registriran?
<ivoks> ijao
<ivoks> to jos postoji?
<karlo94> jep
<karlo94> aktivna je..
<ivoks> nisam tamo bio od... '98.
<karlo94> trebo bi se vratiti.. jako je dobra stranica/forum
<ivoks> tad sam presao na linux i prestao koristiti ilegalan softver
<SilverSpace> kaze permission denied
<SilverSpace> nich
<SilverSpace> da i z4root kaze da nije
<chaky> sto nije?
<sale> hahahaha http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6906.msg10267
<SilverSpace> chaky: nije ga rootao
<drac0> crap
<drac0> SilverSpace, nikad zene od tebe
<ivoks> tsss
<ivoks> i ja zelim ovakvog psa
<ivoks> tip izadje s psom pred zgradu
<ivoks> ostane pod krovom, a mali napravi tri kruga oko zgrade
<ivoks> trceci, naravno
<SilverSpace> drac0: ne roota ga
<ivoks> i vrati se gazom u zgradu
<ivoks> gazdom
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> to nije pas
<ivoks> ako imate auto i vani vam je
<ivoks> sutra cete strugati :)
<drac0> to je nesto slicno tome
<drac0> SilverSpace, nista onda skupi hrabrosti i udri po goldcardu
 * ivoks se sjest u svoj auto, stisnuti tipkicu i smijati se ostaloj ekipi :)
<ivoks> grijana sajba je najbolji izum poslije grijanih retrovizora :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: aaa
<SilverSpace> ne rota ga
<SilverSpace> ali sad mogu instalirati program koji trazo root
<ivoks> pa onda je rootan
<ivoks> mozda ti samo fali 'Superuser' aplikacija
<SilverSpace> Superuser aap mi je dodao 
<ivoks> onda je to to
<drac0> onda si rootao
<drac0> SilverSpace, instaliraj rom manager
<SilverSpace> da ali kaze da otvorim za provjeru z4root i tam kaze da nije 
<drac0> ako mozes instalirati rom manager i ako radi, onda je rootan
<drac0> probaj butati u bootloader
<drac0> SilverSpace, ako ti radi rom manager, prvo si napravi rom backup
<drac0> onda cackaj
<ivoks> medvjedi dobili olimpiju u gostima
<ivoks> i sad su na dva boda od 4. mjesta
 * ivoks je kupio karte za sve 4 tekme u Areni
<ivoks> http://www.medvescak.com/hrv/novosti_2010_2011/img/novosti091.jpg
<ivoks> gle kak se svinuo stap prpicu
<chaky> SilverSpace: instaliraj rom manager, ovaj ce te kod pokretanja traziti root ovlasti, potvrdno odgovori, pa ako prodje znaci da ipak imas root
<chaky> brze silver, idem spavati moram se ujutro rano ustati
<SilverSpace> chaky: nije rootan
<chaky> kako znas?
<SilverSpace> evo sad sam isprobavao
<chaky> onda pokusaj ponovno s z4root
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> probao samm na oba nacina
<SilverSpace> koja mi ponudi
<chaky> a jesi instalirao rom manager?
<SilverSpace> da jesam
<chaky> i kada ga pokrenes.. ?
<SilverSpace> da kaze mi da treba root ovlasti i da na internetu nadem kak se to radi
<chaky> hihihi
<SilverSpace> pametan
<SilverSpace> :)
<chaky> pokazao ti srednji prst :)
<SilverSpace> yep
<chaky> vidi onu metodu s goldcard
<SilverSpace> da to bi radilo ali mi je komplicirana ta goldc...
<ivoks> nis, koreanci se usrali
<SilverSpace> ma da
<ivoks> The cables also showed that Iran has obtained sophisticated missiles from North Korea capable of hitting western Europe and the United States was concerned that Iran was using those rockets as "building blocks" to build longer-range missiles, the Times said.
<drac0> sumnjam da su se usrali
<ivoks> Petar Vlahov: Prijatelji kažu da sam osvjetlao obraz macho muškaraca
<ivoks> ak je Vlahov macho, onda sam ja Severina :)
<drac0> onda je geytell - vettel :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, i sta cemo sada?
<hbogner> laku noc
<SilverSpace> bemti internet
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj bi sad
<drac0> SilverSpace, odustajem
<drac0> fail
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hebemu a kazu da bi trebao 
<rsedak> jutro
<SilverSpace> ^^
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> SilverSpace: dugo se ne vidjesmo :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> di si ti kad je kod tebe jutro
<rsedak> U Popovači :-) CET :-)
<SilverSpace> uh dobili smo Olimpiju – Medveščak 1-2
<SilverSpace> rsedak: dobro sad kuzim ti si vise na istoku pa prije dode jutro :)
<rsedak> SilverSpace: :-) a sto ces uzivam par sekundi prije tebe u Izlazecem Suncu :-)
<rsedak> bravo za Medvjede :-)
<rsedak> Obozavam kad istu stvar moram dva puta prevoditi :-)
<ivoks> jedva cekam Arena Ice Fever
<ivoks> nadam se da ce biti i Salata Winter Classic
<rsedak> ???????? o_O
<ivoks> googlaj
 * ivoks vec ima po dvije karte za svaku tekmu u Areni
<rsedak> ok :-) kad bih imao vremena googlati to bi bilo super :-)
 * ivoks se nada da ce mu se bar na tren uciniti kako je NHL stigao u HR
<ivoks> ako ne po igri, onda po dvorani :D
<ivoks> Your credit or debit card has been declined for this transaction; PayPal could not validate the card
<ivoks> pa jeb... ti paypal
<SilverSpace> lol
<rsedak> Zakaj to meni nije napisalo?
<ivoks> http://www.afro.who.int/
<ivoks> ovi koriste joomlu
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> al eto, mene hebe
<SilverSpace> ja imam karte za dva hokeja
<SilverSpace> petak i utorak
<SilverSpace> nedjelju ne mogu
<ivoks> mene je samo strah da ne budem van HR za vrijeme Ice Fevera
<SilverSpace> a za 28 bi trebao 4kom
<SilverSpace> a to cu sutra rijesiti
<ivoks> kaj mislis, hoce napuniti arenu?
<ivoks> hm, rba mi poslao novu karticu
<ivoks> al ta ne radi
<ivoks> ma joj, moram zvat... ne da mi se... sutra
<ivoks> idem spavat
<rsedak> ln
<ivoks> tebi radi paypal?
<ivoks> mozemo mi kupovati putem paypala?
<rsedak> ivoks: da ja uredno kupovao na e-bay preko paypaly
<ivoks> hm... ok
<rsedak> jedino za sada ne mogu podizati lovu s paypal racuna, to ce se vjerojatno moci u sijecnju-veljaci
<ivoks> onda si idem napraviti acc
<rsedak> jedino da mi jos ljudi napune racun .-)
<rsedak> ivoks: meni je trebalo par dana da potvrde identitet preko kartice
<rsedak> naplata i povrat USD1,98
<ivoks> ah... imam paypal :)
<ivoks> na drugu firmu :)
<rsedak> onda nisam skuzio gdje si ides napraviti acc
<rsedak> a zoo
<SilverSpace> nabijem ih na kitu sa tom provjerom
<ivoks> After you click Continue, we'll charge the card $1.95 USD to make sure it's yours
<rsedak> :-) pa oni se samo osiguravaju da ce moci naplatiti racun, a ne osiguravaju se od kradje identiteta
<ivoks> This credit card has been denied by the bank that issued your credit card. For details on why your card was denied, please contact your credit card issuer's customer service department. 
<rsedak> tocno 1,95 a ne 1,98
<ivoks> wtf?!
<rsedak> to radi samo s kreditnim i debitnim deviznim karticama
<rsedak> kunske ne ferma ni pola promila
<SilverSpace> a da majmuni non stop to salju
<ivoks> RBA business debitne kartice su sada Mastercard
<ivoks> nisu vise Maestro
<ivoks> al meni ne prolazi ni debitna ni kreditna :)
<rsedak> huh
<SilverSpace> ma ni meni
<ivoks> sad ce opet, kao sto vec jednom jesu, 'znate, na jednoj lokaciji gdje ste koristli karticu, doslo je do proboja sigurnosti'
<ivoks> 'pa smo vam onemogucili karticu'
<ivoks> a ja trebam kupiti kartu za avion :)
<ivoks> samo da se zna... taj sam mjesec koristio karticu samo na jednom mjestu - VIP e-shop :D
<rsedak> :-) zato ja vjerujem u cash :-)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/vipcroatia
<ivoks> gle, imaju i youtube kanal
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/jammingadventures
<ivoks> ovaj je ipak way cooler :D
<ivoks> rsedak: jesi ti negdje blizu Ribnjace?
<rsedak> Ribnjaca je ulica u Popovaci
<rsedak> a ja sam U Popovaci
<ivoks> ima i brdo Ribnjaca, zar ne?
<rsedak> na to mislim brdo/Ulica
<ivoks> znas di je to?
<rsedak> a
<rsedak> da
<SilverSpace> rsedak: prema kojem si ti kraju u popovaci od kruznog toka
<rsedak> SilverSpace: 50 metara od kruznog toka prema Sisku s lijeve strane :-)
<rsedak> pardon s desne strane :_)
<ivoks> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=popova%C4%8Da&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=34.396866,79.013672&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Popova%C4%8Da,+Sisak-Moslavina+%C5%BEupanija,+Croatia&ll=45.596541,16.643077&spn=0.000927,0.002411&t=h&z=19
<ivoks> to je moj vinograd :)
<ivoks> i vocnjak ovaj do njega
<rsedak> ivoks: znam gdje je to :-)
<ivoks> tam di se radi najbolje vino :D
<rsedak> ovo je moja kuca http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=popova%C4%8Da&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=34.396866,79.013672&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Popova%C4%8Da,+Sisak-Moslavina+%C5%BEupanija,+Croatia&t=h&ll=45.570416,16.626126&spn=0.001391,0.003484&z=19
<ivoks> ili barem nekad
<rsedak> ova s krovom na cetiri vode
<rsedak> u sredini
<SilverSpace> rsedak: aa blizu si kruznog :)
<ivoks> pa tu prodjem kad idem do hize
<rsedak> SilverSpace: rekoh 50 metara :-)
<rsedak> ivoks:  .-)
<rsedak> ivoks: najavi se pa da odemo piti :-)
<rsedak> ja sam ti malo u Popovaci malo u Zg, ovaj tjedan sam svaki dan u Zg
<SilverSpace> rsedak: poznat mi je tak kraj :)
<rsedak> kad smo kod Zg, trebam ici spavati dizem se u 6:00
<rsedak> SilverSpace: to je samo dobro :_)
<ivoks> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=popova%C4%8Da&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=34.396866,79.013672&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Popova%C4%8Da,+Sisak-Moslavina+%C5%BEupanija,+Croatia&t=h&ll=43.819583,15.582816&spn=0.000956,0.002411&z=19
<ivoks> ovo mi je ipak draza lokacija
<SilverSpace> rsedak: u ludini sam imao jednu malu :)
<rsedak> :-) i kakve su ti Moslavcanke? :-) malo prefrigane? :-)
<SilverSpace> ma locu ko smuk i psuju ko kocijasi
<rsedak> ivoks: bio tamo 
<rsedak> SilverSpace: :-) kad se moraju natjecati s deckima :-)
<ivoks> i linux.com koristi joomlu
<rsedak> ma joomla rulez, sad kad izbace 1.6 jos ce ju i vise koristiti
<ivoks> samo sto ne mogu kupiti taj jedan addon koji zelim
<ivoks> http://www.jamming-adventures.com/
<rsedak> istina nema podrsku za micro siteove, ali za vecinu potreba posluzi kao dobra razvojna platforma
<ivoks> zelim ovaj flash izbaciti i staviti slideshow
<rsedak> zasto ne koristis slideshow a bannere? to bi ti moglo posluziti
<rsedak> kao npd www.bcc.hr
<rsedak> uh poet su nesto zeznuli sa ISA serverom :-(
<rsedak> s/poet/opet
<ivoks> koje bannere?
<ivoks> ne vidim nis
<rsedak> http://www.bcc.hr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=49&Itemid=58
<rsedak> ovdje su stavili
<ivoks> ovo zelim
<ivoks> http://www.frontpageslideshow.net/demos/standalone/
<rsedak> to je ok
<rsedak> e sad stvrno idem, moram.
<rsedak> ln
<ivoks> http://osc4.template-help.com/joomla_28139/
<ivoks> ^ iritantno
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/hVw7M
<SilverSpace> hebate 
<SilverSpace> aa
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> ja sam bio nesto mladji kad mi se nesto slicno desilo
<ivoks> imao sam 16 ili 17
<ivoks> nalokao se ko guzica u klostar ivanicu
<ivoks> i pao s nagometne tribine
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> mamic bu poludio http://www.jutarnji.hr/igor-stimac-i-zns-ocito-imaju-neku-tajnu-vezu/907543/
<SilverSpace> ivoks: joj
<SilverSpace> alkohol cuda radi
<SilverSpace> ja sam sa mosta pao u rijeku 
<SilverSpace> hodajuci po gelenderu
<SilverSpace> potok bolje reci
<SilverSpace> u metar vode
<ivoks> moras paziti :)
<ivoks> EU spašava posrnulu Irsku ekonomiju sa 85 milijardi eura
<ivoks> ne bi bilo lose da mi pricekamo koju godinu
<ivoks> da se oni svi pospasavaju
<ivoks> pa da onda nas spase :D
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/varazdin-pokriven-snijegom-/907560/?foto=1
<ivoks> sta je... je
<SilverSpace> da super fotke
<SilverSpace> EU je u hurcu 
<SilverSpace> tko je sad na redu
<SilverSpace> portuglaci spanjolci
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> http://wikileaks.org/
<ivoks> It works!
<ivoks> :))))))))
<ivoks> http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/gawker/2010/11/spiegelgoodbig.jpg
<SilverSpace> he he bit ce zajebano
<ivoks> http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2010/nov/29/wikileaks-cables-data#zoomed-picture
<ivoks> curilo je i iz zagreba :)
<ivoks> vise nego iz londona :)
<ivoks> idem spat
<SilverSpace> i ja
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-21
<Neuromanc> jutro
<dodobas> yello
<nvucinic> jutro
<Mmike> what yall said
<ivoks> zdravo
<dodobas> ide danas tko u KSET ?
<ivoks> hm
<obruT> dodobas: sta ima u ksetu ?
<ivoks> A Fail event had been detected on md device /dev/md2.
<ivoks> A Fail event had been detected on md device /dev/md1.
<ivoks> ubuntuhr ^
<obruT> aha... python meetup
<obruT> pa zvuci zanimljivo...
<nvucinic> python meetup ?
<nvucinic> teh link 
<ivoks> ode taj disk u v. m.
<obruT> http://www.kset.org/dogadaj/python-meetup-3/
<ivoks> Samsung riknuo
<ivoks> a i ovaj drugi se cudno ponasa
<ivoks> Mmike: treba nam novi disk za ubuntuhr
<ivoks> Mmike: jedan terabajtni samsung je krepao
<dodobas> obruT: http://www.kset.org/dogadaj/python-meetup-3/
<dodobas> oops... :)
<ivoks> necu se nasladjivati, al eto :)
<ivoks> super da je krepao bas sad
<ivoks> kad su diskovi najskuplji
<ivoks> naravno, 1.200kn disk dodje
<Mmike> lovely :)
<Mmike> cek sec, na telefonu sam
<Mmike> ivoks, na te diskove imamo 36 mjeseci garancije, tak' da mislim da to nece bit problem
<Mmike> moram samo naci racun od toga... jel' imamo priblizno ideju kad su kupljeni?
<Mmike> o pa di se na cigan-modu ugasi fakin vibra za svaki drekec?!
<ivoks> Mmike: ne sjecam se
<ivoks> Mmike: al mislim da su diskovi u tom stroju tek nesto vise od godinu dana
<Mmike> hm, ja mislim da nisu
<Mmike> jer je taj stroj bio kistra dok smo jos imali onaj dvoprocesorski dell
<ivoks> Oct 21
<Mmike> sa P3
<Mmike> pa je ovo bilo prvo preko nfsa exportano, a onda preko iscisija
<Mmike> a onda si ti donio svoj stroj, pa je ovo isto bilo preko iscisija
<ivoks> Oct 21 2010
<Mmike> pa si onda uzeo stroj, i na ovaj smo stavili sve
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> tad je stroj instaliran
<Mmike> idem pogledati
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> Oct 21 15:52:18 clock-setup: Thu Oct 21 15:52:18 UTC 2010
<ivoks> to je iz installer loga :0
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> tak da diskovi su sigurno mladji od toga
<Mmike> mozda imas pravo
<Mmike> zakaj brijes da su mladji?
<ivoks> ili nisu, ne sjecam se :)
<ivoks> uglavnom, moras naci racun :)
<Mmike> mislim da smo diskove kupili kad smo slagali tu kistru
<Mmike> zajedno s plocom, procom...
<Mmike> blah, telefon opet
<ivoks> hm... nisu li bili u onom P3 stroju prije toga?
<Mmike> s jok
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> ono je bio 1U stroj s 3 neka 60GB diska unutra
<ivoks> jos smo razgovarali oko toga samsung ili seagate
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> P3 compaq
<ivoks> ne dell
<Mmike> ma, whatever
<ivoks> compaq je uvijek bio storage
<Mmike> imao je 3 diska unutra, 60GB neka, neznam koja/kakva
<ivoks> gle ga
<ivoks> slusaj covjece
<ivoks> p3 compaq, tower stroj
<Mmike> ne
<ivoks> u kojeg smo gurali sata kartice
<Mmike> dvoprocesorski onaj koji sam ja dobio od nekud
<Mmike> aha, fakat!
<Mmike> i taj je postojao
<Mmike> heh
<ivoks> taj stroj je uvijek bio storage
<Mmike> e, ali!
<ivoks> i onda smo nabavili diskove
<Mmike> unutra su bile neke segate
<Mmike> 320 gigabajtne
<ivoks> koji nisu isli u njega zbog sata kartice
<Mmike> i onda kad je nestalo mjesta smo kupili ove terabajtne diskove
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> tako je, te terabajtne nismo mogli ugurati jer je kartica bila losa
<Mmike> pa smo kupili novu kistru
<Mmike> blah :/
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> tj., netko je donirao
<Mmike> znaci da to nije na istom racunu di i ploca/proc
<Mmike> svi smo donirali paru za plocu+proc
<Mmike> a prije smo donirali za diskove
<Mmike> gnjegnje
<Mmike> ok, idem kopati
<ivoks> i sad imamo 4 samsung diska
<Mmike> jeps, jeps
<Mmike> mislim da su cak ti kupljeni u linksu jer su bili najjeftiniji
<ivoks> od kojih dva rade, jedan ne, a cetvrti javlja greske
<Mmike> znas li mozda koliko je vremena proslo od kad smo kupili te dsikove do kad si uzeo svoj stroj?
<Mmike> cca?
<Mmike> majko isusova, zasto onaj simple-scan postoji u ubuntuu?
<ivoks> ovaj cetvrti, s gresakama, tvori md0 za /
<ivoks> simple scan je bas super
<ivoks> ne sjecam se
<Mmike> kazem mu 'crop', a ovaj i dalje skenira sve
<Mmike> xsane, iako ruzan, bio je puno bolji
<ivoks> kakav crop?
<ivoks> pa simple scan nema preview
<ivoks> on je samo to, simple scan
<Mmike> jeps, to je jos jedna od mana istog
<Mmike> imas gumb 'crop'
<Mmike> al' ne radi bas, tj, radi, cropa, al' i dalje skenira sve
<ivoks> to je za cropanje scana
<ivoks> dakle, skeniras, dobijes raw, cropas ga i onda spremis u jpeg|pdf
<jelly-home> Mmike: sad bi ti da bude simple za tebe a inteligentan u pozadini
<ivoks> a ne skeniras, pa cropas, pa opet skeniras
<Mmike> aha!
<ivoks> naucio se na sane, koji radi preview -> pa namjestis sto zelis skenirati -> pa scan
<ivoks> ovdje skeniras, pa cropas
<ivoks> u saenu
<ivoks> cropas, pa skeniras
<ivoks> jebemu samsung
<ivoks> Mmike: potrazi te racune
<Mmike> da, debilno je i u ovome sto ak imam 3 dokumenta skenirana 'save' snimi sva tri
<Mmike> odjednom
<Mmike> napravi tri filea
<Mmike> ivoks, kao, segata nebi crkla? :)
<Mmike> nego, kak cemo sad? ovi mi sigurno nece dati 2 diska, pa cekati da im ja donesem jos jedan potrgani?
<Mmike> jedan disk mi moras dati da ga mogu odnjeti nazad
<Mmike> cek da prvo vidim jel' imamo garanciju jos na to
<ivoks> prvo potrazi racune, onda cemo dalje
<ivoks> mislim da su kutije od diskova, s naljepnicama, jos kod mene
<Mmike> ivoks, bilo bi super kad bi mi rekao dal' su naljepnice linksove :)
<Mmike> jer mislim da diskovi nisu u linksu kupljeni :/
<ivoks> Mmike: nisam u zagrebu, biti cu sutra
<ivoks> razocarao me ovaj ideapad
<ivoks> nema trackpoint
<ivoks> nisam znao da skoro svi relevantni proizvodjaci imaju trackpoint
<ivoks> hp, dell, toshiba, acer, sony, fujitsu...
<jelly-home> apple nema
<jelly-home> vidio sam samo na hpu i toshibi
<ivoks> ah, njih ni ne racunam
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pointing_stick
<Mmike> nda, nismo ih kupili u linksu
<Mmike> udruga ima jedan jedini racun prema linksu, i to su bili ploca+proc+memorja
<obruT> ima tko za prodat DDR(1) memorije ?
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> i ja bih toga :0
<jelly> 2x256?
<jelly> mozda 3x256
<jelly> dodje sa cijelom kistrom ;-)
<SilverSpace> dan
<obruT> 256 ? na tom nemos ni shell pokrenut :)
<jelly> to se tad koristilo, u P3 serverima
<jelly> (i ECC memorija je)
<jelly> pitaj iduce godine kad se otpisu fensi smensi P4 serveri 
<SilverSpace> ja mislim da i ja imam po 256MB
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel imas par trenutaka vremena
<CrazyLemon> u
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imam, ak ti ne smeta da sam malo lagiran, reci
<Mmike> fuck, nemam mlijeka, nemam hrane, nemam niceg, sav sam jadan! :/
<SilverSpace> rF 
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ja to nista
<Mmike> hm?
<Mmike> sto ti nije jasno?
<SilverSpace> kaj je to mrezna igra
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma kak to pokrenut 
<Mmike> nije
<SilverSpace> ni di je F1
<Mmike> lokalna
<Mmike> ha? :)
<Mmike> misilm, mosh i prek mreze
<Mmike> al' ja lokalno igram
<Mmike> jesi instalirao?
<SilverSpace> kak
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> jel' imas kontroler nekakav?
<Mmike> neces moci igrati na tastaturu
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> tj, moci ces, al' nema smisla, jer, kad stisnes "lijevo" onda ce to biti k'o ad si full smotao lijevo
<SilverSpace> trast
<Mmike> odjednom
<Mmike> ok, kul
<Mmike> jel' ti se hoce pokrenit igra?
<SilverSpace> cek tren
<SilverSpace> da mi se win zbuta na tv
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> v 1.255
<Mmike> cek da vidim koju ja imam
<SilverSpace> na ljevoj strani su neke opcije i ja tu nista ne vidim za pokrenuti 
<budz0r> trenutno sam na ubuntu 11.04, i kad opalim update-manager -d ne pokazuje mi da postoji nova verzija, tocnije update-manager mi uopce ne pokazuje da postoji novija verzija ubuntu-a
<budz0r> jel netko imao taj problem?
<budz0r> ili mi je rjesenje za apdejt da u sources.list natty promjenim u oneiric
<ivoks> grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<budz0r> normal
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ok, istu imam
<budz0r> ivoks: to ok?
<Mmike> budz0r, ne
<budz0r> Mmike: nego?
<Mmike> budz0r, to ce te upgradeirat na slijedeci lts
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> ne
<budz0r> mislim da ne
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> sramota decki, sramota :)
<Mmike> da, normal je ok 
<budz0r> lol
<ivoks> pa tko ce to znat, ako necete vi?
<Mmike> ivoks, ti :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, daklem, da
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imas na lijevoj strani kaj?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: skuzio sve 
<SilverSpace> osim di je tu F1
<Mmike> SilverSpace, lol :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, odi u player -> racing series
<Mmike> tamo mosh birat koje setove auti imas
<Mmike> ja imam 'All cars and vehicles', ili tako nesto
<Mmike> nakon toga odes u Vehicle, i izaberes si auto
<SilverSpace> nisam skuzio kak pokrenut play da je dolje desno :)
<Mmike> player/vehicle su ti u 'Customize' meniju
<Mmike> i onda imas testing, izaberes stazu, i vozis
<Mmike> preporucam ti prvo da skuzis toban raceway
<Mmike> i na njemu se izvjezbas
<Mmike> upali si sve moguce dodatke za pocetak, i auto volan, i auto kocnice, i auto throttle, i auto gearbox, i sve
<SilverSpace> miram namjestit i upravljanje 
<Mmike> jer nesh moc krenut uopce inace :0
<ivoks> budz0r: pokreni bez -d i nadogradi trenutnu verziju na zadnje pakete
<budz0r> ivoks: jesam
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mislim da cu se ja vratiti na Colin McRaea
<ivoks> naravno, -updates repozitorij mora biti omogucen
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zasto?!
<budz0r> ivoks: omogucen je
<ivoks> onda sjedi prekrizenih ruku, mozda se samo rijesi
<budz0r> ivoks: ok :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, daj si truda malo, izvjezbaj se, gust je zagarantiran
<SilverSpace> Mmike: uh pretesko je 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, strpljenja
<SilverSpace> da na novice mi ide :)))
<Mmike> upali si sve one dodatke
<SilverSpace> upalio sam osim gasa
<SilverSpace> :))
<Mmike> i volan si ugasi
<Mmike> to iritira
<Mmike> auto brake imaj, imaj i auto stabiliti, auto traction control, auto clutch i auto shifting
<Mmike> naravno i invulnerability
<Mmike> sa 'enter' si mijenjas u desnom kutu ekrana display - gume, temperatura motora, ulja, kocnica, lap timeovi, i ina sranja
<ivoks> al bitno da je to simulacija
<ivoks> ugasi volan i sve ostalo na auto
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> kaj onda, samo mijesnjas kameru? :)
<Mmike> gle ovog retarda opet :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, nesh se u tome naucit vozit F1 auto :)
<Mmike> al' gustat ces :) neki od nas se i zabavljaju povremeno (ne samo alkoholom) :)
<ivoks> pa koji je to gust ako ne mijenjas brzine i ne okreces volan?
<ivoks> kaj sjedis ispred TV-a i cugas?
<budz0r> LOL
<Mmike> ivoks, pa moras naucit nekak
<Mmike> jebemu! :)
<budz0r> koji ste vi likovi
<Mmike> nismo, ivoks je lik :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je riknuo disk
<ivoks> dok sam ja igrao te simluacije, barem sam kontrolirao volan
<ivoks> gas i kocnicu
<ivoks> kad sam naucio voziti auto, poceo sam kontrolirati i mjenjac
<ivoks> ali nikad nisam samo stiskao gas i kocnicu
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> 12:46 < Mmike> i volan si ugasi
<ivoks> 12:46 < Mmike> to iritira
<SilverSpace> budz0r: pridruzi nam se :D
<SilverSpace> ima i za tebe alkohola :)
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> mozda je fakat problem u meni; mozda ljudi gustaju u tome :)
<Mmike> ivoks, uvjeravam te, problem je u tebi :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak ide?
<SilverSpace> netjak vozi :)
<SilverSpace> cek da dodem na red
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ima samo jedan sauber bmw
<SilverSpace> daj me malo prosvjetli 
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> www.rfactorcentral.com
<Mmike> i skidaj modove
<Mmike> ili na torrente
<Mmike> i skidaj modove
<Mmike> imas svacega
<Mmike> iako je po meni taj sauber najbolje modeliran
<Mmike> ima formula nippon koja je navodno jos bolje napravljena
<Mmike> al' nisam to probao
<SilverSpace> ipak mi je bolji relly
<Mmike> imas u rFactoru i reli auti
<SilverSpace> nije tak monotona okolina
<Mmike> i dirt trackova, i tak
<Mmike> a sve ovisi kaj si skines
<SilverSpace> aha
<Mmike> rFactor je simulator, i u njega mosh ugurat skoro sto hoces
<Mmike> osh open-wheelere, osh touring cars, osh reli, osh nascar, sta osh
<ivoks> i volan?
<Mmike> ivoks, reci, djecace, koji dio ti nije jasan od gore, uvijek mi je gust tebi crtati stvari :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: lol 
<Mmike> covjek bi rekao da imas problem sa shvacanjem procitanog :)
<ivoks> pa ti uvijek krivo citiras :)
<Mmike> molim dokaz te tvrdnje! :)
<ivoks> 09:52 < ivoks> hm... nisu li bili u onom P3 stroju prije toga?
<ivoks> 09:53 < Mmike> jok
<ivoks> 09:53 < Mmike> ono je bio 1U stroj s 3 neka 60GB diska unutra
<ivoks> 09:53 < ivoks> jos smo razgovarali oko toga samsung ili seagate
<ivoks> 09:53 < ivoks> P3 compaq
<ivoks> 09:53 < Mmike> ma, whatever
<ivoks> 09:54 < Mmike> imao je 3 diska unutra, 60GB neka, neznam koja/kakva
<ivoks> 09:54 < ivoks> p3 compaq, tower stroj
<ivoks> 09:54 < Mmike> ne
<Mmike> ivoks, flooderu
<ivoks> 09:54 < Mmike> dvoprocesorski onaj koji sam ja dobio od nekud
 * Mmike puts ivoks on ignore
<Mmike> SilverSpace, na toban speedway, special event, 0:46 je moje vrijeme :) Koliko je tvoje? :)
<Mmike> Jedina stvar koju imam upaljeno je auto-shifter, sve drugo mi je iskljuceno (i volan, ivoks, i volan)
<ivoks> i kaj da ja sad velim? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam jos nista probao jos isprobavam 
<ivoks> eto ga na
<ivoks> opet se ubijaju u egiptu
<ivoks> a kad sam ja rekao da je onako bilo dobro...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to imam za upravljanje http://i00.twenga.com/video-gaming/pc-steering-wheel/trust-sight-fighter-vibration-feedback-p_83212vb.png
<Mmike> SilverSpace, eh, lose
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj se cudis za egipat
<Mmike> SilverSpace, naime, treba ti analogija za steer (lijevo-desno) kao i za throttle-break
<Mmike> inace imas on-off, ili je full gas, ili je full kocnica, ili nista
<Mmike> nemres tak vozit :/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aa
<SilverSpace> hebga
<ivoks> - Da sam napustio Egipat uoči početka revolucije u siječnju i vratio se danas, ne bih uopće znao da se revolucija dogodila, izjavio je prošloga tjedna Nobelovac Mohamed ElBaradei, istaknuti zagovaratelj reformi u Egiptu.
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne cudim se
<Mmike> mislim, mosh probat sa auto-brake, abs, traction controll, i ino, al' to nije to :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ja ocekujem 'uskrsnuce' arabije kroz 10-15 godina
<SilverSpace> ivoks: hm sve te drzave ni za 50g nece biti sredene
<SilverSpace> ili ce se svi pobiti
<ivoks> kad-tad http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/16/Ottoman_Empire_1914_h.PNG
<SilverSpace> ja tamo ocekujem da ce netko bacit atomsku kad tad
<SilverSpace> mislim medusobno 
<ivoks> krivo sam rekao
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/56/Map_of_the_Achaemenid_Empire.jpg
<ivoks> perziju, ne arabiju
<ivoks> a mozda i ujedinjenje
<jelly> nazalost, bolje da imaju vojnu huntu nego da na demokratski nacin izaberu nekoga tko ce uvesti serijatski zakon
<ivoks> sad ce demokratski izabrati 'svetu bracu' ili nesto tome slicno
<ivoks> koji ce onda ukinuti demokraciju :)
<ivoks> ovi sad od sebe rade zrtve i svece
<obruT> u tim krajevima ocito nema reda bez diktature
<ivoks> pa nema
<jelly> i glupi zapadni nounari jos vele kak je to super
<obruT> ta plemena se pocnu klat cim maknes diktatora
<jelly> pitanje: kako prijaviti spammera na SURBL
<SilverSpace> pa da ko kod nas cigani
<SilverSpace> krvna osveta do istrebljenja
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> nije problem kad to rade, problem je kad zajednicki povedu rat protivu nevjernika
<obruT> pa cuj, naucili su to od ovih nasih :P
<jelly> nope
<ivoks> ma cija je ova telia
<ivoks> mamu im
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zkpetEjePUo
<SilverSpace> elektro
<jelly> team
<jelly> tek je 12 sati
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_e2MaUiMno&feature=related
<jelly> lik hoce na shared hostingu vrtiti stunnel to e-zabe i biti svoj payment gw
<ivoks> jelly: :)
<jelly> *eyeroll*
<jelly> ivoks: i onda treba prvo prodaji objasnit zasto to ne ide, te da bi onda oni korisniku objasnili
<jelly> can you spell "pokvareni telefon"
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> jel ovaj rimac automobili ima kakve veze s rimcem, suvlasnikom hajduka, koji je pritvoren?
<Mmike> svaki kotac ima svoj elektromotor
<Mmike> izvrsno!
<Mmike> iako to je vec dodge ili chrysler ili netko napravio 90tih
<Mmike> ima jedan dizel agregat koji radi struju za 4 motora koji su drito u kotacima
<ivoks> http://www.livno-tomislavgrad.com/mladi/4430-sin-ivana-rimca-jednog-od-vlasnika-hajduka-izradio-najbri-elektrini-automobil-na-svijetu
<ivoks> cini se da je
<ivoks> ah, onda mi je jasno odakle sredstva za takav projekt
<Mmike> zato hajduk nema para :0
<ivoks> ma ono...
<ivoks> mozes biti ne znam kako pametan, genijalan, sto god
<ivoks> ali ako dodjes u banku u hrvatskoj, sa 23 godine i kazes 'ja cu napraviti najbrzi elektricni auto na svijetu', mozes izvuci samo valjanje po podu od smijeha
<ivoks> a onda, ako banka nema, tesko da bi nasao sponzore koji bi to sve financirali
<ivoks> pa ostaje samo rodbina
<jelly> dobro je imati rodbinu
<ivoks> a ivan rimac je u cuzi
<ivoks> Copyright 2011 © Dok-ing automotiv d.o.o. This web page is optimized for IE8+, FF3+, Safari 5+, Opera 11+, Chrome 13+
<ivoks> netko bi im trebao reci da to vise nije 'IN'
<ivoks> pogotovo ako je optimizirano za sve preglednike :D
<jelly> ih, ko jos cita impresum
 * Mmike dobio smrdljive francuske sireve!
<Mmike> UH! :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i ja neki dan 
<SilverSpace> frendica dosla iz fr kaj zivi tam
<SilverSpace> uzas zivi
<Mmike> meni stara bila u fr pa donjela
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> da, smrdi za popizdit
<Mmike> al' je tako fino za jest
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> ovaj doking xd uopce ne izgleda lose
<ivoks> http://doking-automotiv.hr/
<ivoks> 250km za 15kn
<ivoks> sad mi za 250km treba 15l
<ivoks> dakle, 10x jeftinije
<jelly> a cijena bakterija
<ivoks> pa dodju s njim
<ivoks> 120 konja ima :)
<ivoks> 6sek do 100
<jelly> dodju s njim i traju koliko
<ivoks> ok, nije 6, 7.5
<ivoks> jelly: pa ako traju 2 godine, dovoljno
<jelly> crashworthiness design
<jelly> ok, nemrem ocekivati savrseni engleski
<ivoks> dakle, ako mjesecno spalim 3-4 tanka, to je sad oko 1500kn
<ivoks> i ovim bi bilo 150kn
<ivoks> dakle, mozemo reci da se mjesecno samo na gorivu ustedi 1350kn
 * Mmike je davnih dana radio web za doking :)
<Mmike> onda su jos radili samo autorazminiravajuca vozila :)
<jelly> 2 sjedala?
<ivoks> u dvije godine to je 32400kn, samo za gorivo
<ivoks> jos i ulje...
<ivoks> sta dva sjedala?
<jelly> Mmike: kaj, pustis ga da vozi, on dodje do mine i razminira? :-)
<jelly> ivoks: ne pise koliko sjedala ima
<ivoks> 3
<ivoks> dva suvozacka
<jelly> di to visid
<ivoks> pa na slikama
<ivoks> 3/19
<ivoks> ima i ziroskop
<ivoks> ne znam zasto, al eto :)
<jelly> http://doking-automotiv.hr/xd%20website/slike/03.jpg ?
<ivoks> da
<jelly> ja tu ne vidim ni prvo, samo drugo :-)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> ne vidis tri sjedala?
<jelly> ne
<jelly> pattern recognition fail
<ivoks> jedno naprijed, dva sa strane i iza
<ivoks> naprijed je vozacko, a dva suvozacka su povucena iza
<jelly> tek iz slike 6-7 kuzim o cem se radi
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/novo-divljanje-na-stadionu--sudac-hrvat-spasio-se-bijegom-u-sumu--nogometasi-lezali-krvavi-na-terenu/988682/
<Mmike> jelly, pojma
<ivoks> nesto mi nije jasno
<ivoks> zasto se osudjenike pusta na slobodnu nakon 2/3 odradjene kazne?
<Mmike> it's cheaper that way :)
<ivoks> pa sta im odmah ne kazu manju kaznu i bok
<Mmike> da sam studirao sociologioju sad bih ti to znao reci
<Mmike> al' ovako nemam pojma
<SilverSpace> tu na kanalu je covjek koji radi za njih :))
<Neuromanx> nda
<Neuromanx> bem ti windowse
<Neuromanx> i noteboke
<Neuromanx> i sve
<Neuromanx> zamijenjen ekran na laptopu
<Neuromanx> i windowsi se nece bootati
<Neuromanx> niti repair ne pomaze
<Mmike> backup si napravio, naravno, pa mozes restore? :)
<Neuromanx> mmike ajd razmisli
<Neuromanx> sa instalacijom sustava na hard disku je sve ok
<Neuromanx> do na to sto se nece bootati s novim ekranom
<Neuromanx> a stari je razbijen jelte
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> Neuromanx, hoces reci da windowsi imaju driver za ekran na tom nivou? :)
<Neuromanx> kaze akos te dodali neki novi dio u sustav tipa web kamere ili slicno, odspojite pa bootajte bez toga
<Neuromanx> mike hocu reci da se osjecam glupo
<Neuromanx> smatrao sam ekran bilo kojeg tipa dovoljno elementarnim elementom da u svakom dijelu sustava postoji neki zajednicki standard koji ce raditi na svemu dok ne instaliras drivere
<Neuromanx> ok, nek radi u smijesnoj rezoluciji i 2 boje ako treba
<Neuromanx> ali ne da ne radi laptop kad zamijenis ekran
<Neuromanx> ono helo, odspojit cu ekran pa bootati bez njega...
<Mmike> Neuromanx, ma, sorry, samo siljim bezveze, ivoks odustao, pa mi dosadno
<Neuromanx> #%$%"$&%#!$%!
<Neuromanx> samo ti Å¡ilji
<Neuromanx> dok si mi fizički daleko:)
 * Mmike giggles
<SilverSpace> Neuromanx: mozes ga na externi monitior spojiti ?
<Neuromanx> mogu ali ista stvar
<Neuromanx> probat cu interni iskljuciti u biosu
<jelly> ? <SilverSpace> tu na kanalu je covjek koji radi za njih :))
<jelly> haha, nasi networkingasi su mnogo duhoviti: "Dolazni napad je bio "velik" silovitih >2,5Gbps u trenutku gledanja"
<jelly> nes ti silovito
<Neuromanx> :)
<jelly> dalje ne smijem pejstat
<SilverSpace> jelly: na xd autu doking
<jelly> jel moze sredit popust <g>
<jelly> bojim se kakav bi mi bio racun za struju
<SilverSpace> majke ti http://www.jutarnji.hr/novo-divljanje-na-stadionu--sudac-hrvat-spasio-se-bijegom-u-sumu--nogometasi-lezali-krvavi-na-terenu/988682/
<SilverSpace> jelly: :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: taj url mi je odnekud poznat
<ivoks> Zagreb: Od 1 prosinca 'stari' taksisti uvode nove, čak 40 POSTO NIŽE cijene: Start će naplaćivati 9,90 kuna, ukida se noćna tarifa
<ivoks> dobro su se sjetili
<jelly> vrag odnio salu
<jelly> zadnji mjesec dana, par puta kad mi je trebalo bilo je apsolutno nemoguce dobiti Cammeo na telefon
<jelly> cijelo vrijeme fast busy
<ivoks> mene ljuti sto nema taxia na okretistu dubrava
<ivoks> kad god se vratim s nekog puta, vratim se u nedjelju, a bus vozi svkih 4 sata
<ivoks> i onda tamo nema taxia, a 15min pjeske do kuce
<ivoks> zbog tih kofera bi im platio 100kn da me prevezu
<ivoks> al eto, nema nikog
<ivoks> a dok cameo dodje do dubrave, ja sam vec doma
<SilverSpace> da u dubravi skoro da ih nikada nema
<Mmike> ivoks, pa nazovi taksi par minuta prije neg si na okretlicstu
<Mmike> cameo, bilo koji
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61Xdmk_G-pk
<jelly> Mmike: jel taj isti cammeo koji opce nemres dobit
<Mmike> pa ne
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> :) ne taj ak ga se nemre dobit :)
<SilverSpace> smrzo samse vani 
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/htc--fokus-cetiri-jezgre/112376.aspx
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa ce biti jaci od stolnih racunala
<ivoks> U pripremi je i model Zeta s Qualcommovim četverojezgrenim procesorom s radnim taktom od 2,5 GHz, te s 4,5-inčnim ekranom.
<ivoks> kak mislis jos malo?
<ivoks> quad core na 2,5GHz je onak... wth?! za telefon?!
<ivoks> mislim da je to typo... da je to 1,5GHz
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ma salim se 
<SilverSpace> mislim da je to sad sve pretjerivanje
<jelly> vršni gigaherci ionako nisu bitni
<SilverSpace> svida mi se kojim smjerom krece unity
<jelly> unity can die in a fire što se mene tiče
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ljudi najvise na netu prigovaraju kaj je ubuntu odustao od gnome i krenuo svojim smjerom
<SilverSpace> a meni je to super 
<SilverSpace> dobili smo revalitet 
<SilverSpace> i to je dobro
<jelly> pa nisu odustali od Gnome, samo od Gnome Shella
<SilverSpace> da na to mislim 
<SilverSpace> krivo sam se izrazio
<SilverSpace>  :)
<SilverSpace> zasto mi ubuntu ne javi kad idem na sigurno uklanjanje usb_a da mogu ga izvuc
<ivoks> makne se ikona
<SilverSpace> da makne se
<SilverSpace> nekada je to javljalo
<SilverSpace> super jos da mogu pozadinu mape promjeniti http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/download-ambiance-with-dark-nautilus-3.html
<SilverSpace> rf uopce nije losh
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-22
<dodobas> yello
<Mmike> drj_cro, 
<Mmike> mehmeh padaban
<dodobas> predobro https://www.xkcd.com/980/huge/#x=-958&y=-5028&z=5
<Mmike> da :)
<drj_cro> jutar
<Mmike> kolega s kojim sam prije radio je usrao konfiguraciju nekog sustava
<Mmike> i sad mu kazem da cu njemu poslati fakturu za 'ispravljanje sranja', jer mi je na 'sto si radio' rekao 'ne sjecam se'
<Mmike> i sad mi objasnjava: 'issue je kad tu konfiguraciju dira vise od jedne osobe'
<Mmike> a dobar programer, fakat dobar
<ivoks> dodobas: zanimljivo
<ivoks> dodobas: nisam znao da EU ima veci GDP od SAD-a
<dodobas> ivoks: ma grozno, tko bi zelio biti dio EU s 13 triliuna $ javnog duga
<dodobas> umjesto zajedno smo jaci -> zajedno smo duzni :)
<ivoks> pa duzni su svi
<ivoks> nas dug nestaje ako ne udjemo u eu?
<ivoks> ali vidis...
<dodobas> ma naravno da ne nestaje...
<ivoks> skok javnog duga je pocetkom 1908
<ivoks> 1980
<ivoks> od 1980 do danas, covjecanstvo je proizvelo 3/5 svih vrijednosti ikad proizvedenih
<ivoks> 30 godina 3/5
<ivoks> tisuce godine 2/5
<ivoks> da se rast nastavi, dug uopce nije problem
<ivoks> e sad... idealno bi bilo skresati dugove za znacajnu sumu i nastaviti rast
<ivoks> mozda sporiji, ali nastaviti
<ivoks> mi to sami ne moze, ali kroz eu bi mogli
<dodobas> i tako je sve to fiktivno... mogu ih otpisati kako su ih i napravili
<ivoks> pa ne mogu ih samo tako otpisati
<dodobas> zaboraviti liberani kapitalizam
<ivoks> problem ovog kapitalizma je sto se dozvoljava suradnja sa zemljama koje ne dijele iste vrijednosti
<ivoks> problem ovog kapitalizma je sto zemlje u kojima je ubojstvo zlocim, suradjuju sa zemljama u kojima se ubije onoga koji nece raditi
<obruT> dodobas: jesi bio u ksetu jucer ?
<ivoks> znas, ne mozes porizovesti tenisice u kambodzi za zapadnu populaciju
<dodobas> obruT: jes
<ivoks> proizvesti
<ivoks> to je jedini problem zapada
<ivoks> sto je prenio posao u zemlje koje ne dijele iste vrijednosti
<obruT> dodobas: kak je bilo ? jel bilo ljudi ?
<dodobas> pa proizvedi tenisice u svicarskoj ...
<ivoks> dodobas: pa bile bi skuplje, da :)
<ivoks> dodobas: ali ovako se svaka vrijednost izgubi
<ivoks> dodobas: tom vijetnamcu tenisice nista ne znace
<dodobas> obruT: 15tak se izmijenjivalo, ok... od python -> start up -> web tehnologija
<ivoks> dodobas: ali mu njegov zivot znaci
<ivoks> dodobas: a ako ih ne napravi, netko ce ga upucat
<dodobas> ivoks: ili recimo česnjak u RH :)
<ivoks> i tu se gubi vrijednost
<dodobas> umjesto da uvozimo neznam koliko tona
<ivoks> dodobas: ja nemam problem sa uvozom i izvozom unutar, recimo, EU
<ivoks> recimo da je EU zatvorena ekonomija
<ivoks> da nista ne ulazi iz SAD-a (i bilo koje druge zemlje) ili izlazi
<ivoks> zasto? zato sto imamo i mirovinsko i zdravstveno
<ivoks> sve zemlje u EU imaju manje-vise isti teret na placama
<dodobas> ivoks: pa kako bi onda kupio tvrdi disk, ili procesor cak... :)
<ivoks> svi su radnici jednaki
<ivoks> dok radnici u kini... eh.
<ivoks> on nema mirovinsko, zdravstveno, nema sindikat, nema kosarica, ovoga onoga
<ivoks> on ima glavu bez koje ce ostati ako ne bude radio
<ivoks> jeftiniji je
<ivoks> i zbog te cijene, htjeli-nehtjeli, zapad iskoristava ljude na istoku
<ivoks> i u isto vrijeme upropastava sam sebe jer novac nosi van
<ivoks> malo po malo, ali nosi
<obruT> inace, i dok se nije proizvodilo u vijetnamu, gradjani su si mogli priustiti obucu i odjecu, no tad firme nisu imale enormne nego prihvatljive profite
<ivoks> novac, koji predstavlja vrijednost, vise se ne raspodijeljuje izmedju zapadnih ljudi
<ivoks> i onda zapadni ljudi misle da ih se iskoristava
<obruT> problem je u tome sto graf mora rasti, nije dovoljno iz godine u godinu imati isti ogromni profit, jednostavno, sljedece godine mora biti veci
<ivoks> a u biti im se prava samo malo degradiraju
<ivoks> a istok se u biti iskoristava, a njihova prava su puno puno nize od zapadnih
<ivoks> medjutim, oni su sretni
<ivoks> jer imaju vise nego jucer... puno manje nego zapad, ali vise nego jucer
<obruT> tako je u mojoj firmi, firma ima nevjerojatan profit, ali sljedece godine mora biti veci, i sad se reze na svemu samo da bude veci, ne jebu ih zaposlenici, korisnici, nista, ama bas nista, samo profit
<ivoks> obruT: i to je isto problem... dobit se uvijek mora povecavati :)
<ivoks> ali to je posljedica razvoja
<Mmike> kako smo davno zakljucili - zarada is the root of all evil :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nije, covjek je
<Mmike> zarada ima teznju prema samo jednome - bit isto veca
<Mmike> ivoks, a ako tako gledas, onda je svemir, jebiga :)
<Mmike> napravio je covjeka :)
<Mmike> da nema zarade, nebi bilo svih ovih sranja
<ivoks> stavi se ti u tu poziciju
<Mmike> doduse, ceg bi bilo, neznam :)
<ivoks> imas 5 ljudi, svaki ti mjesecno uzme 10.000kn
<ivoks> znaci da moras mjesecno zaraditi barem 70.000kn
<ivoks> s/ti/firma/
<ivoks> i vidis da svih 5 barem sat i pol, svaki dan, nemaju sto raditi
<ivoks> (sto je ocito, inace bi zaradjivao vise od 70.000kn)
<ivoks> hoces li nastaviti tako ili ces jednog maknuti jer svaki dan izgubis 7,5 sati na nerad
<Mmike> pa, jako ovisi
<Mmike> sto dobijem time sto maknem jednog
<Mmike> ok, dobijem, u idelanom slucaju, da se radi, tj, nemam vise nerad
<ivoks> mozes reci da te zarada tjera naprijed, a isto tako mozes reci da si ne mozes priustiti takvu rastrosnost jer ako ti jedan klijent ode, svih 5 nece moci dobiti placu
<Mmike> al' dobijem i grumpy employers
<Mmike> jer, prvo, nema jednog, a bili su super ekipa
<Mmike> drugo, sad rade vise, i nadrkaniji su
<Mmike> pa u konacnici mozda izgubim i vise, jer sam smanjio kvalitetu rada, pa vise ne mogu zaraditi 70k mjesecno
<Mmike> zarada ne tjera napred
<Mmike> zarada samo zeli biti veca, nista vise
<Mmike> to da tjera napred je 'funny coincidence', ponekad
<ivoks> i ostanes bez klijenta?
<ivoks> i sad zaradjujes 60.000kn
<ivoks> nemas vise za poreze i nemas za sve place
<ivoks> blokada racuna
<Mmike> :) eto njega :)
<ivoks> ali tako je to
<Mmike> velim samo da 'otpustiti covjeka da bi zarada bila veca' cesto zna biti glup potez
<ivoks> zarada firme je njen kapital
<ivoks> ako 4 ljudi radi isti posao kao 5, onda se taj kapital rasipava
<ivoks> i firma je ranjivija na razne probleme
<Mmike> pa, upravo sam ti objasnio kako to ne stoji, nekad
<ivoks> i zbog tog 1 ugrozavas sve ostale
<Mmike> imas tim od 7 ljudi koji obave tjedan dana posla u jedan dan, s time da pol dana ne rade
<Mmike> znaci da mozes bar dvojicu maknuti
<Mmike> i imas tim od 5 ljudi koji obave tjedan dana posla u jedan dan, al' sad ne rade 2/7 dana, umjesto pola dana
<Mmike> firmi je super
<Mmike> 2 ljudi manje za odrzavati (= trositi paru na njih, ne samo place, sveskup)
<Mmike> a posla obavis isto, koji naplatis isto
<Mmike> = povecao si profit
<Mmike> ALI
<Mmike> tih 5 ljudi je sad manje zadovoljno nego kad ih je bilo 7
<Mmike> jer, em vise rade, em im fale 2 lika
<Mmike> jer su bili klika
<ivoks> zamijenis tih 5 s novom ekipom koja ce biti zadovoljna, jer ih nikad nije bilo 7
<dodobas> Mmike: socijal-komunistu :P
<Mmike> i sad tih 5 ljudi vise ne obavi tjedan dana posla u jedan dan, nego u 2 i pol dana
<Mmike> da, mozes i to
<Mmike> otpustiti tih 5 ljudi, i naci novih 5 ljudi
<ivoks> trebat ce im da se uhodaju, ali s vremenom ce doci na onu razinu, i vise
<Mmike> i prisiliti ih da rade 'kako ti zelis'
<Mmike> ili nece, ivoks :)
<ivoks> ili nece
<ivoks> ili ce onih prvih 5 sad biti motiviranije :)
<ivoks> mozda si uklonio 2 koja smanjuju produktivnost
<Mmike> i sto si na kraju dobio? :) imao si super tim od 7 ljudi koji su zaradjivali firmi paru
<Mmike> i maknuo si ih i sad vise nemas super tim :)
<ivoks> tih 7 nije nuzno bilo tim
<Mmike> ivoks, takvo kratkovidno gledanje je ubilo bar 10 firmi, ovecih, za koje znam, u hrvatskoj :)
<ivoks> koje kratkovidno?
<Mmike> kak to mislis - nije nuzno bilo tim? :)
<ivoks> pa jesi ikad vodio firmu u kojoj imas 10ak zaposlenih?
<Mmike> pa to, zaposlenik - covjek/tjedan - novci
<ivoks> ne bio dio tima, vec vodio
<Mmike> vodio sam timove, al' nisam nikad bio vlasnik takve firme
<ivoks> ono, znao koliko koji radi, koliku placu prima, pratio komunikaciju izmedju njih, i sl
<Mmike> tj, direktor je uvijek imao finalnu (manje vise)
<Mmike> jeps, jesam
<ivoks> i nikad nisi imao lika koji je kocio produktivnost?
<Mmike> #define kocenje produktivnosti
<Mmike> po meni su ljudi vise produktivni kad su sretni s poslom koji rade
<Mmike> a nisu sretni ako ih forsas da dodju na posao u 8 i rade do 16 sa pol sata pauze
<Mmike> sretni su ako mogu doci od 8 - 11, i raditi 5-10 sati dnevno, kako im pase
<ivoks> npr., sakrije alat iz zajebancije, zajebava se, produzuje rad kod klijenta i sl.
<Mmike> naravno da ako netko radi 2 sata dnevno mjesec dana da onda jebemu mater :)
<ivoks> uzima bolovanje svako malo, a stalno je, npr., pijan
<Mmike> kao sto velim, kroz tvoju prizmu, jedino je para bitna :)
<ivoks> pa nije samo para
<Mmike> ljudi su expandable, samo nesto sto proizvodi vrijednost koju onda mozes prodati
<Mmike> hence, povecati profit
<ivoks> jer je taj mulac sakrio alat, 9 ljudi ne moze doma na vrijeme
<ivoks> mislis da su sretni zbog toga?
<Mmike> mislim da su vise nesretni zbog tebe kao poslovodje koji ih jebes
<Mmike> nego zbog prank-majmuna
<ivoks> a kako ih to ja jebem?
<Mmike> osim toga, nije bitno sto TI mislis o njemu, nego sto ONI misle o njemu :)
<ivoks> pa dakle, procitaj ponovno
<ivoks> 09:27 < ivoks> ono, znao koliko koji radi, koliku placu prima, pratio komunikaciju izmedju njih, i sl
<ivoks> pratis komunikaciju izmedju njih
<ivoks> znas sto misle jedni o drugima
<Mmike> :) lol :)
<Mmike> odnosno 'mislis' da znas :)
<Mmike> vrlo jednostavno je, u biti
<ivoks> ne nego ih pozoves da ti kazu sto misle zasto je tim spor, sto bi trebalo mijenjati
<Mmike> samo sto masa ljudi to ne zeli, jer onda 'nemaju kontrolu'
<Mmike> umjesto da imaju povjerenje
<Mmike> #define spor
<Mmike> velim ti
<Mmike> ti se fokusiras samo na profit
<Mmike> a to je cesto lose
<Mmike> ne uvijek, naravno
<Mmike> velim opet, tim od 7 ljudi obavi posla za 7 dana u jednom danu, pol dana ne radi nista (ne radi nista = google, facebook, twitter, igre, ucenje nebitnih jezika poput lue i scale, i slicno)
<ivoks> nis, ti onda placaj ekipu koja nece radit, a ja necu :)
<ivoks> jesi ikad radio nesto sto nije IT?
<Mmike> i kad maknes 2 covjeka iz tima, jer ti 'ne trebaju', jer 'se ovi i tak zajebavaju pol dana'
<Mmike> onda si se usro :)
<Mmike> najcesce
<ivoks> (jer ova je tema pocela s tenisicama)
<Mmike> nekad nisi, al' najcesce jesi :)
<Mmike> pa, vidio sam par firmi koje su propale jer su gazde bile bas takvi :)
<Mmike> elektromagic je jedna od njih
<ivoks> pitam
<ivoks> jesi ikad radio nesto sto nije IT?
<Mmike> bili su vodeci u prodaji mobitela u .hr
<Mmike> cak i sa drekavim sony-ericcsonima
<Mmike> jer je gazda znao kako se uhljebiti sa tmobiletom i vipnetom
<Mmike> hrpa ducana po hrvatskoj, 3 servisna centra, miline
<Mmike> i onda je poceo gledat paru
<ivoks> ne cujes ili kaj?
<Mmike> otpustat ljude koji 'i tako ne rade nista'
<obruT> a da predjete na neke vedrije teme, recimo: http://www.bestofyoutube.com/mieders-alpine-coaster-with-no-brakes-
<Mmike> i za 2 godine je firma osla kvragu :)
<obruT> wheee !
<ivoks> kak se zove zastupnik nokie u hr?
<dodobas> Microsoft ? :)
<ivoks> firme koje baziraju svoje poslovanje na uvozu jedne robne marke, u startu su osudjene na propast
<ivoks> koliko god drugih djelatnosti imali sa strane
<Mmike> obruT, laze lik, kocio je :)
<ivoks> njihovo poslovanje ne ovisi o njima, vec o brandu
<ivoks> nad kojim oni nemaju kontrolu
<Mmike> ivoks, slatko je gledati kako uporno ignoriras o cemu ti se prica :)
<ivoks> ne ignoriram, razumijem te
<ivoks> al te ponovno pitam
<ivoks> jesi ikad radio nesto sto nije IT
<Mmike> elektromagic je bio generalni zastupnik sony ericcsona za hr, a uz to je uvozio i alcatel i sagem i palmove i hrpetinu drugih stvari
<Mmike> ako mislis na to dal' sam nosio cement ikad, nisam
<Mmike> gdje god sam radio sam nesto programirao nekome ili odrzavao neke strojeve ili it infrastrukturu
<Mmike> al' te firme nisu bile it-based
<Mmike> stovis
<Mmike> stovise
<Mmike> moj point je da su ti ljudi najveci asset koji imas u firmi
<Mmike> i ako imas tim ljudi koji dobro radi nesto, stvara vrijednost, da i oni i ti mozete zivjeti fino i dobro
<Mmike> ubijanje takvog tima je glupost
<Mmike> tj, ubijanje iz razloga - ma, vise cu zaraditi ako jednog maknem, jer, eto, i tako ne rade nista
<Mmike> sto nije cudno, nazalost, vrijednosti su pomaknute u svijetu u kojem ziivmo
<Mmike> znas li da je jeftinije ratovati za naftu nego ju izvlaciti iz zemlje?
<Mmike> zarada je ta koja je to napravila
<Mmike> zaradi nije bitno dal' tenisicu radi svicarska ili kambodza
<Mmike> da, svicarci bi sigurno napravili odlicnu tenisicu, i kostala bi 100 eura, jedna
<Mmike> dok u kambodji naprave losiju tenisicu, al' kosta 10 eura
<Mmike> ove prve prodajes po 150 eura, i zaradjujes sitno
<Mmike> ove druge prodajes po 80 eura i zaradjujes masno
<Mmike> who cares sto oni tamo nemaju jest, sto im rade djeca od 13 godina
<Mmike> bitno je da ja zaradim :)
<Mmike> obruT, po cem se lik to spusta?
<Mmike> pa to je u austriji!
<Mmike> obruT, ono je presuper :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: sve je to relativno, djetetu u kambodzi je bolje sivati 12 sati tenisice i donijeti doma $1 nego raditi 12 sati u polju
<Mmike> jelly-home, jesi siguran? :)
<jelly-home> da
<Mmike> ja bas i nisam
<Mmike> doduse, ne poznam nit jedno dijete od tamo, pa mi tesko reci
<Mmike> al' mi cudno da kod nas djeca ne rade do svoje 15-16 godine, samo zato sto na drugom kraju svijeta djeca rade od svoje 9te godine
<Mmike> bwah, ovaj meiders je 6 sati voznje od zagreba
<obruT> Mmike: svejedno bi trebalo proci tamo :)
<obruT> inace ima u les2alpes tak neki vrag, al nismo isli isprobat
<Mmike> obruT, definitivno!
<ivoks> da, ovo je super za Mmike 
<ivoks> nema volan :)
<obruT> tak da ono, sjednes i vristis :)
<ivoks> inace, ima ih koliko hoces
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eA-k3G1F7k0
<Mmike> ivoks, ne kuzim to s volanom
<Mmike> super je sto ride traje i traje i traje :)
<Mmike> ovi svi rolerkosteri su kratki
<Mmike> ima EuropaPark, nikako tamo otici
<ivoks> http://www.austria.info/in/holidays-planning-austria/the-longest-alpine-roller-coaster-in-the-world-1139048.html
<ivoks> http://www.austria.info/hr
<ivoks> ma vidi vraga
<Mmike> 404 Page not found
<Mmike> lol :)
<obruT> inace u kambodji lokalci bez beda prezive dan s 1$
<obruT> odnosno, to im je ok para za jedan dan
<obruT> nije na rubu prezivljavanja
<Mmike> a, sad znamo da 12 sati sivanja tenisica prinese $1? :) kao i da se tenisice rade u kambodji? :)
<obruT> nemam pojma, samo znam koliko je tamo sve dzaba
<jelly-home> znamo da je 12 sati pod krovom bolje od 12 sati u blatu riiznog polja
<Mmike> kako kome
<Mmike> ja bih, recimo, popizdio da igram starcraft dulje od 3-4 sata
<jelly-home> o jeboga
<Mmike> a frendovi to rade po 2 dana u komadu
 * Mmike se danas nadobudno ustao kako bi u 8 bio u banci
<Mmike> samo da bi skuzio da banka radi do 9 :)
<Mmike> erm, od 9
<Neuromanx> ako netko hoce da mu ono sto radi preko jedne adrese radi preko druge...
<Neuromanx> je li ok rjesenje da mu izmijenim hosts datoteku na računalu da mu pokazuje na to;)
<Neuromanx> naravno tako da on nema pojma da sam mu prckao po hosts datoteci;)
 * Mmike ima zagrebacki holding na opposite-on-holdu vec 40ak minuta :0
<jelly> Mmike: pa tak se firma i zove
<Mmike> jelly, lol :)
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> sad sam vec 70 minuta on hold
<Mmike> idem i s mobitela zvat na drugi broj
<Mmike> pa da vidimo :)
<Mmike> vele da mogu i faxom
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> jel' moze biti da su fakat svi operateri zauzeti preko cuku vremena?
<jelly> pauza 10:30-12:30
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> sad vise ne zvoni uopce
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> nemrem dobit :)
<jelly> Å¡alji fax
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> necu ni citati kaj ste pricali jutros nakon par redaka mi je jasno :)
<obruT> shvatio si da nije nist pametno :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: di je to u Austriji 
<SilverSpace> predobro
<SilverSpace> oo pa to nije ni tako daleko to bi mogli ici isprobati :)
<jelly> vroom
<SilverSpace> cak je i ucrtan http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=47.15642&lon=11.38847&zoom=15&layers=M
<ivoks> waiting...
<ivoks> You have selected the following JobId: 6967
<ivoks> Building directory tree for JobId(s) 6967 ...  
<ivoks> haha dobar
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/2011/11/22/0116006.html?pos=n0
<ivoks> dobar!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' vjezbas?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne bas, probao sam brazil
<Mmike> SilverSpace, toban raceway, na toj se stazi izvjezbaj
<Mmike> najbolje je modelirana od svih koje imas tamo (defaultno), ove ostale su kako koja
<ivoks> heh... ovo je fora
<ivoks> unity scope za kalkulator
<SilverSpace> ivoks: glup tekst
<ivoks> win 2*128/32,5
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nije glup, bas pokazuje srz nasih problema
<ivoks> svi misle kako ce se sve promijeniti ako se netko drugi promijeni
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam jos sve skuzio
<ivoks> hm, zasto jos nitko nije napravio unity scope za google
<SilverSpace> steta ima samo suber f1
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma, savladaj prvo taj auto, lako ces ostale :)
<SilverSpace> unity zakon koliko god drugi pricali protiv njega
<ivoks> SilverSpace: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/help-test-a-unity-dash-based-calculator/
<Mmike> "budi promjena koja zelis da se desi u svijetu" 
<ivoks> Mmike: naravno
<SilverSpace> Grooveshark Scope mi je heben
<SilverSpace> jucer Milanovic izjavi Promjene ce se dogoditi ako budemo svi radili kako treba
<SilverSpace> halo ako ??
<SilverSpace> kaj mu to znaci
<Mmike> dobro, jasno je da se za HDZ nece glasati
<Mmike> al' dajte, ljudi, pa nemojte nit za SDP, molim vas :)
<ivoks> hm...
<SilverSpace> ja sigurno necu za kukuriku
<SilverSpace> nema sanse
<ivoks> gcalctool omogucava zna pretvarati valute
<SilverSpace> valte uvijek pretvaram u google
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> ono, google kaze:
<ivoks> 1 U.S. dollar = 5.53921487 Croatian kune
<ivoks> HNB kaze - 5,565544
<SilverSpace> koji gledas
<ivoks> sta koji gledam?
<ivoks> SAD             840 USD    1        5,548847        5,565544        5,582241
<SilverSpace> srednji 
<ivoks> koji god, googlov je krivi
<CrazyLemon> pa fino piše "Google ne može jamčiti točnost tečajne liste koju koristi kalkulator. " :)
<SilverSpace> 10 euro in kune
<Mmike> meni bitno jedino sto mi RBA kaze
<Mmike> a rba kaze 5.4 danas
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> http://www.godmode-trader.de/Devisen/Euro-Dollar
<Mmike> oh, hoh
<Mmike> sutra ce dolar jos gore
<SilverSpace> izgleda da se Kubica vise nikad nece vratiti
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/kruno-lokotar--svecenik-je-na-sprovodu-izvrijedao-moju-mrtvu-majku/988922/
<ivoks> izvolte mene spalit, i bez svecenika molim
<ivoks> ajme sto je ova bacula spora
<ivoks> tocnije, mysql
<Mmike> zar nisi to imao upareno s postgresom nekad?
<ivoks> ne, nikad
<jelly> gle, ni jedan sql nece bit fantasticno brz kad mu natovaris parsto miliona redaka
<ivoks> a znam, al ovo vec traje...
<ivoks> 3500+ sekundi
<ivoks> a stroj je skoro pa idle
<ivoks> ok, nije :)
<ivoks>  13:06:33 up 328 days,  3:00,  3 users,  load average: 5.39, 4.02, 3.11
<jelly> pitam se koliko bi neko platio za bacula backend koji radi pristojno
<Mmike> jelly, hoce, hoce :) 
<Mmike> jelly, prvo moras imati "pravu bazu" (tm), a onda ju moras malo tviknit, i bit ce brz
<jelly> Mmike: onda to slozi ivoksu, vidis da ga muci
<ivoks> ma problem je sto se stroj koristi za milijardu stvari
<ivoks> a onaj kod koga je, ne zeli investirati u kvalitetniji hardver
<ivoks> za njega je to 'pa nece bas oba stroja krepat u isto vrijeme'
<jelly> ja još nisam vidio Pravu Bazu™ za backup koju ne možeš nagaziti da boli
<jelly> hm, 3.0.10 i 3.1.2 stable kernel
<Mmike> eto, vidi, recimo, ovaj query plan: http://pgsql.privatepaste.com/d6ebc6771c
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim internet radi a ni jedan internet radio nece raditi
<jelly> kako nece raditi? 
<jelly> tj. na koji nacin ne radi
<ivoks> za pocetak, sto znaci 'internet radi'
<SilverSpace> izgleda da programi koji koriste mplayer ne rade
<jelly> SilverSpace: npr. što faila kad pokreneš mplayer http://relay1.slayradio.org:8000/
<SilverSpace> rade samo sa totem
<SilverSpace> jelly: da to mi ne radi 
<SilverSpace> mplayer je sheban
<jelly> SilverSpace: na koji nacin ne radi?
<SilverSpace> Connecting to server
<ivoks> Connecting to server relay1.slayradio.org[81.186.251.7]: 8000...
<jelly> pastebinnaj cijeli output
<ivoks> connection timeout
<Mmike> meni radi
<Mmike> svira
<jelly> Meni Radi™
<Mmike> iako mi umek bolji :)
<jelly> kakav kumek
<SilverSpace> mplayer http://test.radio808.info:8003/
<ivoks> ma link puca
<ivoks> netko na ruti zahebava
<jelly> ICY Info: StreamTitle='awesome nula awesome';StreamUrl='';
<SilverSpace> jer vam ovo radi
<jelly> da
<ivoks> SilverSpace: meni onaj prvi malo prije nije, a sad radi
<SilverSpace> nesto mi je onda mplayer sheban :)
<jelly> kupite si bolji internet
<ivoks> mtr pokazuje gubitak prometa u frankfurtu
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly> SilverSpace: na kojem si provideru
<SilverSpace> metronet
<Mmike> ord6# df -kh /ifs/
<Mmike> Filesystem    Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
<Mmike> OneFS         714T    627T     83T    88%    /ifs
<jelly> SilverSpace: fore radi, jel ide http://filist.izg.hr:8003/
<Mmike> fali mjesta :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: sorry, http://filist.ifzg.hr:8003/
 * jelly zavrtio redir --debug --lport 8003 --caddr test.radio808.info --cport 8003
<SilverSpace> jelly: radi
<jelly> SilverSpace: peer IP is 78.134.158.121 <-- to si onda ti
<jelly> dakle s carneta radi bolje
<SilverSpace> he he
<jelly> digni si redir na serveru gdje vrtis i irc
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lol sad ovo ne radi mplayer http://test.radio808.info:8003/
<SilverSpace> majke ti 
<SilverSpace> evo od treci puta proradilo
<jelly> zali se Metronetu ili radi workaround
<SilverSpace> grooveshark mi uopce nece raditi
<jelly> Mmike: sto je ovo, bugarski? CASE lessons.status \n WHEN 'S' THEN 'Запланирован' \n WHEN 'P' THEN 'В процессе' \n WHEN 'C' THEN 'Завершен' \n WHEN 'R' THEN 'Удален'  
<Mmike> pojma
<jelly> zaplanirovan
<Mmike> to sam pejstao sa #postgresql
<jelly> SilverSpace: sad vidis kako razlicit softver reagira u losim okolnostima... jel javi sto ne radi, jel pokusa ponovo, jel javi da pokusava ponovo...
<Mmike> http://9.asset.soup.io/asset/2560/7897_12de_480.jpeg
<Mmike> LOL :)
<jelly> nagradno pitanje, zasto se u Debianu kernel 3.1.1 zove 3.1.0-x-y
<ivoks> BIND 9 denial of service being seen in the wild
<ivoks> [Security] Posted Nov 17, 2011 16:12 UTC (Thu) by jake 
<ivoks> Security advisories for Thursday
<ivoks> [Security] Posted Nov 17, 2011 19:36 UTC (Thu) by jake 
<jelly> old
<ivoks> Debian, Mandriva, RedHat i Ubuntu imaju novi bind9
<jelly> i radi samo ak imas recursor
<ivoks> oracle to radi dan kasnije
<ivoks> skupa s redhatom
<jelly> kak skupa sa redhatom ak je dan kasnije
<ivoks> (koji popravlja krivu zakrpu od dana prije)
<jelly> ah
<ivoks> Red Hat has updated RHEL5&6: bind (denial of service) and RHEL5: bind97 (denial of service). 
<ivoks> Mandriva has updated bind (denial of service) and bind (packaging fix to previous update). 
<ivoks> a Fedora tek 21.
<ivoks> zanimljivo mi je da je fedora toliko kasnila za redhatom
<ivoks> ocekivao bi zakrpu prije u fedori
<ivoks> oh, ne, krivo sam procitao
<ivoks> samo debian i ubuntu su popravili bug isti dan
<ivoks> svi ostali su kasnili jedan dan, a fedora 4
<ivoks> al dobro, sigurno ima i bugova sa obrnutim brojkama
<ivoks> ovo je bilo na pocetnoj stranici od lwna
<Mmike> kako sam naivno mislio da ce mi se netko javiti
<Mmike> iz zgholdinga
<Mmike> kakva krasna debiloidna kravetina
<Mmike> rekla mi je da mi je dug 212 kuna i da nemrem platit vise i da mi ovrhovoditelj dolazim doma!
<nvucinic> moze li ti ovrhovoditelj uzeti 212 doma ? :D
<SilverSpace> jelly: hm grooveshark mi ne radi ni preko weba
<jelly> nemam pojma sto je grooveshark, sorry
<SilverSpace> valjda je to do njih
<SilverSpace> jelly: servis za muziku
<hbogner> joj to sa ovrhama bi bilo smjesno da nije zalosno jer je istinito
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj to
<Mmike> nvucinic, pa brijem si kad lik dodje da cu mu dat da mi ovrsi novcanik sa 200 kuna unutra
<hbogner> SilverSpace, pa sustav ovrha u rh
<hbogner> ganjaju male ljude, a ne velike duznike
<jelly> zanimljivo, neko me probao nazvati sa +12072784206 i nije cekao ni sekundu da zvoni
<jelly> Mmike: eee imam jednu neispravnu telku, mozes im to uvalit
<SilverSpace> ne radi mi ni jutarnji.hr
<jelly> ajde gnjavi korisnicku podrsku svog providera, a ne kanal :-P
<SilverSpace> hbogner: sve ukupno su mali puno vise duzni :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol
<hbogner> SilverSpace, je, ali zasto nerjesavaju i velike, nego prvo male
<jelly> Ujedinjena Europa odlučila je priključiti sebi 2013. godine još i 'kiflu' http://www.jutarnji.hr/spiegel-o-hrvatskoj--hoce-li-eu-moci-progutati-otrovnu-kiflicu/988917/
<ivoks> dezinformacije
<ivoks> usporedjuju vanjski dug hrvatske s drzavnim dugom grcke
<ivoks> nas vanjski dug je 99% BDP-a
<ivoks> vanjski dug irske je 3616% BDP-a
<ivoks> luksemburga 3433%
<ivoks> itd...
<obruT> koji je bio jugoslavije ?
<ivoks> grcki je bio 174
<ivoks> obruT: manji, jer je juga bila zatvorena ekonomija
<ivoks> obruT: nisi se mogao 'vani' zaduziti
<jelly> tj. mogla se samo drzava
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> a to su onda rjesavali inflacijom
<ivoks> ne proizvodnjom
<jelly> inflacija potice promet
<ivoks> ne onakva kakva je bila u jugi krajem 80ih
<ivoks> ta potice bijedu
<ivoks> danas dobis placu, do kraja mjeseca to ti nije ni za kruh
<jelly> osim ak si uzeo kredit i sagradio kucu prije nego je pocela grda inflacija
<ivoks> sto se tice duga drzave, on je oko 40%
<ivoks> sto je manje od vecine zemalja koje vam padnu na pamet :)
<jelly> a interni dugovi
<ivoks> pa to je dug drzave
<ivoks> javni dug drzave je 40% BDP-a
<jelly> aha.
<ivoks> to je ono za sto se vlada zaduzivala
<jelly> zaduzivala interno a ne vani
<ivoks> ostalo su firme i gradjanstvo
<ivoks> i interno i vani
<ivoks> svekupuni javni dug
<ivoks> znaci, sve, sve
<ivoks> al treba ljude nekako plasiti
<jelly> pa i to je puno
<jelly> za koji kufer onda idemo u EU 
<jelly> kad je tam jos gore
<ivoks> zato da carina ne povisuje cijenu proizvoda kada izvozimo
<ivoks> nije tamo jos gore... EU != eurozona
<Mmike> http://www.mfin.hr/hr/javni-dug
<ivoks> da, al to je naraslo od 2009.
<ivoks> sad je oko 40-45%
<ivoks> kada bi ovu tablicu pokazao biracima i objasnio...
<Mmike> gle pedere, nemaju informacije iza 2009te!
<ivoks> do krize smo dobro napredovali...
<ivoks> tj., vlada
<ivoks> gradjani su se samo jos vise zaduzivali
<ivoks> i to je onih 100%
<ivoks> ili 104, koliko se spominje u tekstu
<ivoks> to je vecinom dug gradjana i firmi, a ne vlade
<ivoks> auti, skijanja i to :)
<ivoks> svi idu u banku, a banka se zaduzuje vani
<ivoks> zato je onaj tekst dobar
<ivoks> jer, osim HSLS-a, jedini govori da smo si sami krivi, a ne neki SDP ili HDZ
<ivoks> ili sta vec
<ivoks> u prosjeku je svaki irac duzan pola milijuna dolara
<jelly> oces reci da se oni ne mogu nakrasti koliko se mi mozemo nazaduziti
<ivoks> jelly: pa i da... sve je to zatvoreni krug... ali 'oni' nisu pali s marsa, dosli su od 'nas', iz naseg drustva
<ivoks> bugarska ima isti javni dug ko i mi, u odnosu na BDP
<ivoks> ali duplo manje po glavni stanovnika
<ivoks> sto ti sve govori o BDP-u :)
<ivoks> slovenija je, kolicinski, duzna koliko i mi
<ivoks> srbija upola manje, ali je to njima 80% BDP-a
<ivoks> a cigle za kucu kostaju isto, ako se uvoze :)
<ivoks> poslije grcke, italija je najzaduzenija vlada u europi
<Mmike> dug, shmug
<Mmike> koncept ne valja
<jelly> pazi sad kad pocne
<ivoks> bottom line za nas: podaci govore da je vlada jos koliko-toliko racionalna, ali drustvo zivi debelo iznad svojih mogucnosti
<jelly> ivoks: i ko normalan ce na izborima reci to sto si sad rekao i ocekivati glasove
<ivoks> HSLS
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> lol
<ivoks> nije da promoviram, ali su me iznenadili
<Mmike> dodje zak hudek kod mehanicara po nove gume i pitaju ga : hocete zimske? a on veli 'moze, 30 deka'
<jelly> mislim, ok, ali nece dobiti te glasove ;-)
<ivoks> ovi svi ostali seru kvake
<Mmike> naravno da nece
<ivoks> jelly: naravno da nece
<Mmike> jer ce masa debila sad glasati za sdp 
<ivoks> i to je odraz stanja ovog drustva
<ivoks> mi zelimo da nam lazu
<jelly> Mmike: to je civija pasteao prije dva dana?
<Mmike> jelly, jebiga onda :)
<jelly> Mmike: ili cak ti
<Mmike> nisam, ja ga cuo preko telefona malocas
<Mmike> moram ic u banku, jebemti banku
<Mmike> zdravo
<ivoks> eto, ide nas zaduzit
<ivoks> vidis!
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> cak ni veliki vanjski dug ne bi bio problem kada bi se novci trosili na stvaranje novih vrijednosti
<ivoks> al trose se uglavnom na uvoz stranih proizvoda
<ivoks> i luksuz
<jelly> Stu 17 14:03:03 <Mmike> Dolazi Žak kod automehaničara i pita ga ovaj: "Da vam stavim zimske?"
<jelly> Stu 17 14:03:03 <Mmike> A veli Žak: "Pa može 20 dkg"
<ivoks> jelly: je, Mmike je to ponovio barem dva puta do danas
<jelly> Mmike: daj si stavi reminder da si kupis Ginko
<drj_cro> jelly: logkeeperu :)
<jelly> godine su tu
<ivoks> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jelly> gospoda Alz i Hajmer vrebaju iza ugla
<ivoks> jel se netko zapitao tko je 'ubuntulog' :)
<jelly> ivoks: neki lik sa irssijem
<jelly> "ma nemoj ne jebat da moze i zvizdat...?!"  -- ko se tog sjeca
 * Mmike priznaje, ima kredit za stan
<Mmike> jedna od glupljih stvari koje sam napravio u zivotu
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ovo s gumama je, well, embarasing :)
 * Mmike jede smrdljive francuske sireve
<Mmike> super su
<jelly> jesu i pljesnivi ili samo smrdljivi
<obruT> Mmike: eh da vidis, kad se ode na skijanje u francusku pa na povratku 40-50 ljudi iz busa ode u shopping
<Mmike> kako koji
<obruT> zamisli mirise u busu :)
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> huh!
<Mmike> milina :)
 * obruT voli takve sireve
<jelly> mmm, amonijak
<obruT> super mi je kombinacija s kuhanim jajima, skuham jaja i onak vruca ogulim, "narezem" i odmah bacim gore takvog sira da se rastopi...
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ideja, obruT  :)
<Mmike> ++
<obruT> i jos to stavis receimo na tanko narezano pecivo i imas super kanapeice :)
<Mmike> ok, that does it
<Mmike> i tako cu cekati u banci, taman da se stignem prosetati do ducana
<Mmike> uzmem broj, odem u duckas, slozim si za jest, dodjem u banku, taman dodje moj broj, svadjam se (kratko) s penzionerima, platim, odem
<Mmike> ivoks, , btw, ti fakat mislis da bi HSLS, da dodje na vlast, nesto popravio?
<ivoks> Mmike: pa gle... imali bi 'legalitet' da to naprave. zato sto bi ih gradjani izabrali na temelju takvih obecanja
<ivoks> Mmike: za razliku od svih ostalih koji obecavaju med i mlijeko bez rada. tada bi se moglo reci da nemaju legitimitet napraviti promjene
<Mmike> nisam mislio u kontekstu 'bil' htjeli' nego 'bil' mogli'
<ivoks> s/legalitet/legitimitet/
<Mmike> pretpostavimo da bi htjeli
<ivoks> a sto mislis tko bi se bunio?
<ivoks> oni koji su ih izabrali da to naprave?
<Mmike> bunio?
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<ivoks> kazes da mozda ne bi mogli
<ivoks> pitam tko bi se bunio, tko bi ih sprijecio
<Mmike> ne kuzim zastso bi se netko bunio
<Mmike> misilm jednostavno da to nije moguce :)
<Mmike> jer, nije sustav samo kod nas flawed
<ivoks> koje 'to'?
<Mmike> flawed je u cijelom svijetu
<ivoks> nije sustav uopce flawed :)
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> sustav ti daje izbor
<Mmike> mislim da je mudro da prestanemo sad
<Mmike> il' da odemo na pivo :)
<ivoks> mi smo odabrali trositi na gluposti
<ivoks> umjesto da trosimo na proizvodnju
<Mmike> monetarni sustav je flawed, tu treba promjena, globalna
<ivoks> pogledaj kinu, ona zivi u tom istom sustavu
<Mmike> (svi na bitcoin, svi na bitcoin) (sala, dakako!)
<Mmike> aha, zivi, zivi. Znas li nekoga tko je nedavno bio u kini ,mozda? :)
<Mmike> Pa da ti prica kako se tamo 'zivi'
<Mmike> dreck, moram u banku sad fakat vec
<Mmike> obruT, javim ti sto sam jeo :)
<Mmike> obruT, ,btw, sirevi ne smetaju githu?
<jelly> Mujo mujo , trči Fata kroz kuću i nosi djete, šta je bolan Fato. Mali proguto metak. Daj ga ne okreći ka meni jb ti on mater.
<obruT> Mmike: punomasni smetaju, posni ne bi trebali
<ivoks> a francuski? :)
<jelly> Warning: User 'krmek' has been removed from the passwd file.
<ivoks> neki drek se desava s netom
<ivoks> ne mogu resolvat ni google.com
<SilverSpace> kako zajebati usb stick fat32
<SilverSpace> takoo da na njega skopiras file od 4G
<SilverSpace> kojii sam ja kreten
<SilverSpace> sad mi je sve shebalo kaj sam imao gore
<drj_cro> ivoks: prek koga si na netu?
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<ivoks> cek da vidim :)
<jelly> ivoks: www.whatismyip.com  :-)
<drj_cro> ivoks: lol 
<jelly> da ne velim moanmyip ili ipgoat
<nvucinic> who.is :)
<ivoks> kad bi whois radio
<ivoks> descr:          Magic Telekom d.o.o.
<ivoks> pa si ti misli
<ivoks> http://mtnet.hr/
<jelly> cega ba
<ivoks> magic telekom
<ivoks> vlasnik se preziva Magic
<drj_cro> koji su pak ti 
<jelly> da, taj dio si rekao.  Ali nisi rekao IP adresu niti s kim imaju peering
<drj_cro> al.btw. i metronet ima dosta problema danas sa netom,bar tu kod mene
<jelly> phone:          +38542420422 
<jelly> well, izgleda kao da su spojeni na CIX
<jelly> cable provider kojeg za divno cudo nije pojeo bnet
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: aha zato i meni steka 
<drj_cro> bice
<drj_cro> btw. vrijeme za kuci ic...
<drj_cro> pozz
<Neuromanx> jebo velike kotače...
<Neuromanx> gume će me koštati puno više nego dok sam imao male autiće,,,
<jelly> za svaku glupost kad mi ne radi internet ili tv doma ja se pretovrim u glupog usera i zovem korisnicku
<jelly> jer ako nema prijave kvara tamo, onda vise u hijerarhiji niko ni ne zna da nesto nije radilo
<ivoks> zna netko kako u syslog.confu sloziti da svi logovi od serverax idu u zasebi file?
<jelly> http://queer.hr/14161/carnet-odblokirao-sporne-stranice/
<SilverSpace> kaj sad tcom prelazi na voip trlefoniju
<jelly> a gle Srića je u HSLS-u
<jelly> Å¡ta mu je to trebalo
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/nsk-spremila-hrvatski-web-disk/112397.aspx
<Mmike> doso u banku
<Mmike> nigdje nikog
<Mmike> rijesio sve u 2 minute
<Mmike> obruT, nisam nist jeo :/
<SilverSpace> kliknem na vecernji.hr a proc skoci do nebesa
<jelly> FlashBlock is your friend?
<SilverSpace> koji dil 
<SilverSpace> frend kupi hdmi kabel za preko 150kn
<SilverSpace> i ne radi mu na tv
<SilverSpace> ja imam od 50kn i radi na njegovom tv
<SilverSpace> zamjena je pala
<SilverSpace> njegov radi kod mene
<dodobas> lol
<jelly> jel njegov POZLACENI
<dodobas> sad ce za par dana SilverSpace sa pricom...
<jelly> ima bolji frekventni opseg
<dodobas> frend se ozeni... i nece zena da mu radi...
<jelly> kvalitetnija slika
<dodobas> :D
<jelly> dodobas: hehe
<dodobas> jelly: ma to je mit o tim pozlacenim kablovima...
<dodobas> signal je digitalan... o kakvom frek opsegu ti pricas ?!?
 * jelly kupuje dodobasu detektor sarkazma
<dodobas> jelly: hebiga... potrosile se baterije :/
<SilverSpace> dodobas: lol
<jelly> a glede zamjene teza. http://www.oglaf.com/swordmaster/  (SFW... za Oglaf treba posebno napomenuti kad NIJE NSFW)
<SilverSpace> to mi nije prvi puta da na nekim tv ne rade hdmi
<SilverSpace> a drugi rade
<SilverSpace> sad u cemu je stvar u kabelu ili televizoru
<jelly> u prodaji magle
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.pinkbike.com/video/227689/
<Mmike> kad glupi admin napraiv mysql dump tako da na pocetku ima USE treba ga streljati
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nezna covijek
<ivoks> kvragu i ovo
<ivoks> stalno puca veza
<SilverSpace> kaj se Rhythmbox vraca kao default
<Mmike> brate i ovaj less i ne -S default
<jelly> export LESS=-S
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> i onda 505 debila koji vicu 'neeeeeeee, fuuuuuuuuuj, makniiiiiiiiiiiii'
<SilverSpace> nabijem na k metronet
<ivoks> neven ciganovic izbacio zenski parfem
<ivoks> ne znam odakle bi poceo
<Mmike> ivoks, brine to sto zelis poceti :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> odustajem
<ivoks> neki vrag se desava
<ivoks> sve unutar CIX-a radi, ali van ne
<ivoks> aha!
<ivoks> ja idem van preko metroneta
<ivoks> a to rikava
<ivoks> ne mogu niti metronet.hr otvoriti
<ivoks> koji je u istom subnetu kao i moj ruter
<ivoks> dakle, metronet sucks
<ivoks> jeb... google analytics javascript u headeru
<ivoks> jeb... webmasteri koji jos nisu skuzili da to ide na kraj html-a
<ivoks> SilverSpace: daj ih zovi
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ak ih ja nazovem i kazem da moj ISP ide preko njih van, ovi dezurni ce se zbuniti
<ivoks> sad je sve krepalo
<ivoks> mogu gledat samo net.hr
<SilverSpace> ma nemres ih dobiti
<ivoks> nego...
<ivoks> jel netko gleda ovaj krv nije voda?
<ivoks> koji k je to?
<ivoks> cini mi se da metronet jos uvijek nema pojma sto se desava
<SilverSpace> prije dva tjedna su isto imali kvar
<SilverSpace> u zadnje vrijeme cesto 
<dmaster> dali mogu i kako u gedit (uređivač teksta) postavit da mi je Character encoding Win-1250, jer mi je sad na automatic detect i krivo mi prepoznaje (otvara)?
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> kad otvoris gedit
<SilverSpace> ines na open dokumenta i tamo dolje imas #ubuntu-hr
<SilverSpace> 19:27 <   dmaster> dali mogu i kako u gedit (uređivač teksta) postavit da mi je Character encoding
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> to je tako kad pisem jednom rukom
<dmaster> :)
<SilverSpace> kliknes na otvori
<SilverSpace> ikonu i dolje imas encoding
<SilverSpace> i mozes dodati koji encoding hoces
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' vjezbas? :) Kol'ko ti je vrijeme na Tobanu? :)
<dmaster> dodao sam ga, ali ga nemogu postavit kao defaultni. kad otvaram neki .srt file on ga krivo otvori (sa onim kockicama) i tek kad ga ja kod otvaranja odaberem, otvori ga ispravno. nakon toga kod otvaranja ga uvijek otvori ispravno, ali neki drugi file opet otvara krivo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne nisam ni probao danas 
<SilverSpace> dmaster: to ti nemam pojma
<SilverSpace> nisam se sa time igrao
<dmaster> ok, hvala na pomoći
<SilverSpace> probaj geany
<SilverSpace> meni je on default
<SilverSpace> editor
<jelly-home> jeannie
<jelly-home> quit living on dreams
<jelly-home> http://youtu.be/_5-XF_pnXX4
<dmaster> geany je odličan, hvala
<SilverSpace> ivoks: mpleyer http://medvescaklive.com:8484/medvescak.mp3
<jelly-home> zsh: command not found: mpleyer
<SilverSpace> mplayer
<SilverSpace> hebemu
<jelly-home> "jebemu"
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> :P
<jelly-home> sto bi rekli neki iz spanjolskog govornog podrucja,
<jelly-home> jejeje
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dosadno mi
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ispravljaj po OSMu :)
<jelly-home> prevedi debian-installer za wheezy
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ne stignem :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa of kors, ne stignes od dosade :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ma ne od vas kaj ih pravite ko na tekucoj :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ja sam cist :)
<dodobas> hmm, ima neka utakmica ... Real 2:0 Dinamo minuta 6.
<dodobas> :D
<dodobas> 3:0 minuta 8
<dodobas> ko da kosarku igraju :)
<SilverSpace> uh
<jelly-home> ima i neki Alonso
<jelly-home> a ide pjesice
<jelly-home> o.O
<dodobas> 4:0 29min
<dodobas> *20
<dodobas> hahhaha, igrac je mozda zaboravio pasti.... koja legenda od komentatora
<jelly-home> ajd, ak doguraju do 7:0 bit ce super
<dodobas> da u prvom poluvremenu
<jelly-home> ma nece se spanjolcima dati vise trcati
<jelly-home> zapravo ko zna koliko ima spanjolaca u timu
<dodobas> imas turcina Ozila...
<Novi_> Dobra večer! Imam nekoliko pitanja ako mi tko moze pomoći. S obzirom da sam novi, nije mi posve jasno instaliranje i unistaliranje preko terminala. Točnije, treba li biti u nekom posebnom direktoriju kada uninstaliraš određeni program?
<jelly-home> u principu ne
<Novi_> kada instaliram odme u taj direktoriji i napisem sudo dpkg -i "Program", a kada uninstal kako bi islo
<jelly-home> sudo dpkg --remove imepaketa (ne ime .deb datoteke, vec samo paketa)
<Novi_> a gdje se nalazi paket? U windowsima je tipo u program filesu
<jelly-home> kad instaliras, instaliras paket foo iz "foo_1.2_i386.deb" datoteke.  Kad brises, brises samo foo
<jelly-home> Novi_: dpkg -l |grep ^.i 
<jelly-home> Novi_: probaj i dpkg -l |less
<jelly-home> to je popis paketa
<jelly-home> dpkg -L imepaketa daje sadrzaj instaliranog paketa
<Novi_> Aha, znaci prvo trebam vidjeti popis paketa i onda uninstal
<jelly-home> da, ali ako imas deb datoteku onda obicno znas i kako se zove paket (sve do prvog _ je ime paketa)
<jelly-home> ako znas kako se zove program , npr. "ls", mozes saznati gdje je executable sa "which ls"
<Novi_> ok, obicno promijenim ime .deb paketa jer mi je lakse pisati u treminalu
<jelly-home> nemoj ;-)
<jelly-home> imas Tab tipku koja automatski nadopuni ime datoteke
<jelly-home> recimo ako imam crossover-games-demo_10.1.0-1_i386.deb i crossover-standard_10.0.3-1_i386.deb u direktoriju,
<jelly-home> mogu pisati sudo dpkg -i cro<TAB>sta<TAB>
<Novi_> dobro je znati... evo samo tren da probam uninstal
<jelly-home> i znam da se paket zove "crossover-standard" ako ga poslije hocu obrisati
<jelly-home> s/znam/vidim/
<Novi_> evo!! Uspjelo je... stvarno je puno puno brze instalirati ili uninstalirati preko terminala
<Novi_> Moze još nekoliko pitanja: Kako recimo doci do hard diska kroz terminal. U windowsu je c:, a ne kuzim kako ovdje ide
<Mmike> jad i bjeda
<Mmike> ste skuzili kako nema javljanja iz studija :0
 * jelly-home gleda americkog ninju od sinoc
<jelly-home> trash al zabavno
<budz0r> jelly-home: fuck YEAH za americkog ninju
<jelly-home> sve ih je pobio i spasio curu
<jelly-home> bas je onak... prica ko u stajaznam Final Fight arkadi
<jelly-home> jos 2 do 7:0
<ivoks> 5:0?
<ivoks> ja sam rekao 10 komada
<ivoks> metronet jos uvijek ima problema
<jelly-home> ti si bar mozes slozit tunel ili proxy
<ivoks> mogu do carneta, pa onda od njega, da...
<jelly-home> a tvoj VŽ isp je isto spojen na metronet ili kaj?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj ti ne radi s metronetom?
<ivoks> krepava link svako malo prema ne-cix mrezama
<jelly-home> neko vrijeme sam imao pptpd do srk.fer.hr da mogu imati fiksnu ip adresu, a sad bi vjerojatno slozio openvpn
<ivoks> 6:0
<jelly-home> yay 6:0
<jelly-home> \:D/
<Mmike> ivoks, hm, valjda ssh to kompenzira
<Mmike> sad sam spojen sa metroneta na linode, i radi ok
<dodobas> ma oni su se tamo isli samo fotografirati sa realovim igracima...
<dodobas> i trenerima...
<ivoks> Mmike: sad i meni radi
<ivoks> al pukne s vremena na vrijeme
<ivoks> vidis koliko ima ping timeouta
<jelly-home> ne (/ignore JOINS PARTS QUITS :-)
<MmikeMetronet> Da vidimo :)
<ivoks> MmikeMetronet: ?
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> taj stroj je na metronetu
<ivoks> pa sad radi, ali nije radilo prije
<ivoks> 18:19 < SilverSpace> nabijem na k metronet
<ivoks> 19:02 < ivoks> ja idem van preko metroneta
<ivoks> 19:02 < ivoks> a to rikava
<Mmike> sto bi tek bilo da je ronaldo u igri :)
<ivoks> ebel se zakomplicirava
<Mmike> :) zakompliciralo se dinamu :)
<jelly-home> 7
<jelly-home> ne
<jelly-home> 6:1?!?!
<jelly-home> uf
<jelly-home> sjebali mi koncepciju
<ivoks> zabili?
<ivoks> pa kak
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ona tvoja staza T....  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/IMAG0300.jpg
<jelly-home> nije ni taj DZ za bacit izgleda
<Mmike> SilverSpace, Toban? Duga ili kratka verzija?
<SilverSpace> hm nemam pojma
<SilverSpace> da Toban
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ona okrugla
<ivoks> opa
<Mmike> 6:2
<jelly-home> lolwut
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa imas 2, koja jebemu :) 
<SilverSpace> gledam tekmu ne vidim koja je staza
<SilverSpace> ne sijecam se
<Mmike> Imas 2 varijante, duzu i kracu
<Mmike> meni je na kracoj 0:46 najbolje vrijeme
<Mmike> idem napravit sad na duzoj 2-3 kruga pa ti javim
<jelly-home> imash volan?\
<jelly-home> ako da, koji
<SilverSpace> https://juju.ubuntu.com/
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: jel to na engleskom
<jelly-home> nis ne razumijem
<ivoks> juju :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :)
<ivoks> ekipa, laku noc
<SilverSpace> noc
<jelly-home> boldam sve sto ne razumijem: juju is DevOps Distilled™. Through the use of charms (renamed from formulas), juju provides you with shareable, re-usable, and repeatable expressions of DevOps best practices
<SilverSpace> juju :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 1:13:625 na dugackoj
<Mmike> SilverSpace, cek, jebemu, sad me zanima, jel' na duljoj il na kracoj
<Mmike> aj idi vidi, plz :)
<SilverSpace> neda mi se sad nazat paliti stroj 
<Mmike> A DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJ
<Mmike> pliz :)
<SilverSpace> evo upalio
<SilverSpace> ;(
<jelly-home> tsk
<Mmike> :***
<jelly-home> svaki * 5 kuna
<SilverSpace> ??
<SilverSpace> kaj ce ti moja kuma
<jelly-home> i jos cetiri pored nje
<SilverSpace> Mmike: grand prix
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koja je to po redu u tobanu?
<Mmike> prva je 24 hour of toban, right?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> druga
<SilverSpace> isto duzina kao i long
<SilverSpace> samo obrnuti smjer
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> cek sec
<Mmike> 'long special event' je obrnuti smjer
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ne vjerujem da si tol'ko bolji od mene :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to igras s defaultnim postavkama auta?
<SilverSpace> da nisam nista dirao
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nist
<Mmike> probat cu kasnije opet
<SilverSpace> bmw sauber
<sale> Mmike: sigurno ti je grozno saznati da si nakon toliko tisuca sati igranja i dalje, zapravo... los vozac :-)
<SilverSpace> sale: lol
<SilverSpace> sale: jedno pitanje
<sale> moze i dva
<SilverSpace> di nabavit RB
<SilverSpace> dosadan mi ovaj bmw
<SilverSpace> :)
<sale> za rFactor?
<SilverSpace> yep
<sale> nisam ga taknuo jaaako dugo, ali mislim da postoji F1 mod za njega, gdje dobijes sve timove, vozace i staze...
<sale> pogledaj na http://www.rfactorcentral.com/
<sale> imas sva moguca vozila, staze i modove
<SilverSpace> nisam nista pronaso 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, puno je bolje modeliran ovaj sauber nego taj RB
<Mmike> plus
<Mmike> puno je lakse voziti taj sauber nego RB :)
<sale> SilverSpace: nisam probao, ali... http://www.simracingworld.com/files/download/2492-f1-2010-rfactor-mod-beta/
<sale> http://www.rfactorf1.com/?page_id=192
<sale> 2011. ^^
<SilverSpace> lol na krivome mjestu trazio :)
<SilverSpace> o jebote hicho http://www.simraceway.com/srw-s1_steering_wheel
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/210Z3kyLooo
<sale> glupost, ne mozes s time igrati kako treba. Nemas osjecaj zakretanja volana, nikakav otpor, ff...
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 1.14.142
<SilverSpace> to je vjerajatno kaj ti vozis
<SilverSpace> ljevi krug
<Mmike> SilverSpace, prvi zavoj nakon ravnice je lijevi?
<Mmike> Budi žena Krunu Jurčića jutro nakon utakmice Real- Dinamo.
<Mmike> -Ustaj Kruno, sedam je!
<Mmike> Jurčić skoči i reče:
<Mmike> -Jel opet Higuain?
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da lijevo iz garaze
<SilverSpace> lijevi i zavoj 
<SilverSpace> 1.12.381
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> da, ne vozim to, ja sam vozio 'normalno', tj prvi desni zavoj, lagano penjanje, jos jedan desni zavoj, pa sikana lijevo desno
<Mmike> a ti vozis lijevi zavoj, pa desni, pa ostro lijevo, pa kratka ravnica, pa desno , pa lijevo iz lagano penjanje...
<Mmike> nist, probat cemo i to :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma gledas kako samo iz garaze izlazis
<SilverSpace> desno ili ljevo
<Mmike> desno :)
<SilverSpace> to mi je rezao ona sa slike 
<SilverSpace> ako ides desno
<SilverSpace> 1.11.350
<Mmike> daj probaj kratku stazu
<Mmike> i reci vrijeme
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> halo! :)
<Mmike> ja tu igram godinama i dodje neki pikzibner i sad ima bolje vrijeme, uzas :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemoj zaboraviti da sam ja Colina MCrae rasturao
<SilverSpace> pa mi to nije bas tako strano
<Mmike> ma svejedno
<Mmike> odem spat sat
<Mmike> sutra cemo
<SilverSpace> noc 
<SilverSpace> odoh i ja 
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-23
<ivoks> Mmike: brijem da je tajna u volanu; mislim daje SilverSpace varao i koristio volan
<ivoks> :)
<dodobas> yello
<obruT> sta je ovo, sve neki ranoranioci
 * obruT u ovo doba tek ustaje iz kreveta :)
<dodobas> imam tiskano izdanje renomiranog informatičkog časopisa u rukama
<dodobas> prvi put nakon duuuuugo vremena
<dodobas> :D
<dodobas> mislim, renomiranog za RH trziste
<dodobas> imaju na faksu pretplatu... ali ih sve jedan lik skladišti :)
<dodobas> ostario onaj Oleg... mnogo
<obruT> renomirani informaticki casopis ... hrvacka ... ?
<obruT> ako mislis na onaj B.. , smece samo takvo
<dodobas> obruT: </sarkazam>
<obruT> ma znam :)
<obruT> cura dobiva na poslu dosta tih casopisa pa donese doma pa svaki prolistam i prisjetim se zasto ih ne bih nikad kupio :)
<obruT> cak se i u mrezi rijetko nadje dobar clanak
<dodobas> mislim da sam zadnji put kupio na moru... prije 3 godine... kad nisam znao sto bih drugo kupio za prelistavanja
<dodobas> pcchip... jel postoji to jos :)
<obruT> postoji, isto smece
<dodobas> onda je bila ona neka fora... kao digitalno izdanje...
<dodobas> u kojem nemos HEBENO kliknut link
<dodobas> ali ti se zato u flashu ljepo stranice savijaju... sranje totalno
<obruT> ono, nema normalnih clanaka, samo neke recenzije i testovi - reklame za ponudjene proizvode
<obruT> al recenzije onak sture, nema detalja, nema nist pametno
<dodobas> hebiga.. pregazio ih internet..
<obruT> ima bas neki clanak sto je Oleg pisao, kao zasto su tiskani casopisi bolji od internet portala/casopisa
<obruT> kao svrha ovih na internetu je prodat reklamu :)
<dodobas> ahahahahahahahhahahahahahaha
<obruT> skoro sam otisao na hr.mag.bug pohvalit bug :)
<ivoks> HP najprodavaniji tablet poslije iPada
<ivoks> koji mulci
<igustin> dobro, uzmi u obzir sniženje cijene na četvrtinu
<igustin> ali da, nisu ni trebali odustati
<ivoks> cijena je i razlog zasto se nije prodavalo
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/hLTcPg
<SilverSpace> toliko o nasem novinarstvu http://www.jutarnji.hr/medvescak-u-gostima-uvjerljijv-protiv-jesenica/989093/
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ve95pAvj_Gw#!
<SilverSpace> i na indexu isto je sasa
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: lol
<SilverSpace> bas su spaljena ekipa http://www.medvescak.com/hrv/novosti_2011_2012/novosti462.html
<budz0r> koristi li tko od vas apt-cacher-ng?
<budz0r> imam problem s njime da povrememeno javlja "Waiting for headers"
<budz0r> te recimo kad skidam pakete jednostavno stane u pola downloada
<SilverSpace> budz0r: da i ti nisi na metronetu :))
 * ivoks odavno presao na squi-deb-proxy
<ivoks> squid-deb-proxy
<ivoks> na klijentu se fino instalira squid-deb-proxy-client
<ivoks> i bez obzira na subnet, naci ce cache proxy, sam, automatski
<ivoks> a klijent ce raditi i kada se ode na drugu mrezu
<dodobas> ovaj heroku se bas raspištoljio... https://postgres.heroku.com/pricing
<SilverSpace> mpd i sonata http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Screenshot%20at%202011-11-23%2010%3A49%3A45.png
<budz0r> apt-cacher-ng na hadry-u SUX!
<jelly> backportaj novi(ji)?
<budz0r> jelly: nema ga u bekportsima
<budz0r> jelly: provjeril sam
<jelly> velim, backportaj ga SAM
<budz0r> jelly: :)
<budz0r> jelly: nope
<obruT> eh taj hokej... http://sharmskee.multiply.com/photos/album/178/Dare_Duo_TV_Shoot#photo=50
<ivoks> ovaj vulkal, nitko se ne javlja
<ivoks> no, konacno
<ivoks> michelin pilot aplin pa3
<Mmike> ivoks, koji dio ti nije jasan s volanom, btte schoen? :)
<Mmike> btw, dobio sam zg holding
<Mmike> nakon 70 minuta me otpililo opet, onda sam opet zvao, i nakon 30ak minuta se javio lik
<Mmike> pomogao, i to
<Mmike> reko, jel' guzva. veli lik 'nemojte da pocnem'
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: joj, pa zajebavam te
<Mmike> ivoks, aha
<Mmike> ivoks, e jebiga onda :)
<Mmike> (znam da me zajebavas, jebemu)
 * Mmike voli zajebanciju, uvijek, i u bilo kojem kontekstu
<ivoks> btw... onom stroju jucer, kojem je sql trajao godinama
<ivoks> krepala je maticna ploca
<Mmike> bacula?
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> neznam kad mi je zadnji put ploca neka krepala, da budem iskren
<ivoks> eto, takvu sam informaciju dobio
<ivoks> odjednom je stroj nestao
<ivoks> i vise se ne moze upaliti
<Mmike> znam jednom kad je neki lik s kojim sam radio naopacke memoriju upiknuo, pa je skurio plocu :)
<Mmike> ja ne mogu intelovu karticu natjerati da mi da vise od 50MB/sec na TX strani, nikako
<Mmike> ivoks, nisam nasao racune jos, idem kopati po drugom dijelu, vjerojatno su mi zavrsili medj' racunima od firme
<Mmike> samo da macke ubijem
<jelly> o.o
<jelly> ivoks: to bivsi klijent ili trenutni?
<jelly> !addtopic <Mmike> samo da macke ubijem
<Mmike> Ha
<Mmike> chrome sve tabove koji su otvoreni 'iz' jednog taba drzi u istom procesu
<jelly> 'iz'?
<Mmike> ctrl-click
<Mmike> znaci, citam index.hr i ctrl-clicknem na par vijesti
<Mmike> to je sve isti proces
<Mmike> ako kazem 'copy link location' i onda pejstam to u novi tab - novi proces
<Neuromanx> kakve su mi sanse da me policija kazni ako stavim naprijed zimske a ostavim nazad ljetne gume?
<Mmike> ako te uhvate, velika :)
<jelly> Mmike: jel to isto kao Open link in new tab iz kontekst menija
<Mmike> Neuromanx, al', nemoj to raditi, opasno je tako se voziti
<Mmike> jelly, rekao bih da je
<Mmike> jelly, cek
<Mmike> jelly, je
<Mmike> jelly, sad probao - open link in new tab -> isti proces, copy link location, ctrl+t, paste -> novi proces
<Neuromanx> MMike ja sam ekstremno oprezan vozac
<Neuromanx> oko pola miliona kilometara bez problema
<Mmike> kad u tom 'isti proces' tabu promijenis site, znaci, odem sa vecernji.hr na srce.hr, onda se to spawna u novi proces
<Mmike> Neuromanx, lijepo, ali
<Mmike> Neuromanx, malo progooglaj o tome sto znaci imati ljetne iza zimske napred
<Mmike> sansa da ti se zadnji kraj zanese u zavoju, cak i pri malim brzinama, je velika
<Mmike> pa si opasniji za sebe i za druge
<Mmike> ja ti jako jako nebih preporucio da to radis
<Mmike> radije imaj 4 ljetne onda
<jelly> a zimske ispred? :-)
<jelly> ah.
<jelly> to si rekao
 * jelly nasao upotrebu za konacni automat -- parsanje logova
<ivoks> jelly: a?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nigdje ne pise sto je 'zimska oprema' u zakonu
<Mmike> pise samo da ju moras imat kad su 'zimski uvijeti'
<ivoks> uvjeti
<ivoks> http://www.hak.hr/info/korisne-informacije/zimska-oprema
<ivoks> Neuromanx: u biti, sanse da te policija kazni su male
<ivoks> Ako policijski službenik zatekne vozilo koje se kreće cestom (na kojoj je kretanje te vrste vozila zabranjeno) bez zimske opreme na dijelu ceste i u vrijeme kada je zimska oprema obvezna, naredit će vozaču da odmah prekine kretanje vozilom ili da vozilom nastavi kretanje na cesti na kojoj je kretanje te vrste vozila dopušteno, odnosno da upotrijebi zimsku opremu. U suprotnom: vozaču prijeti novčana kazna od 700 kuna.
<Mmike> ko policijski službenik zatekne vozilo koje se kreće cestom na kojoj je kretanje te vrste vozila zabranjeno ili se kreće bez zimske opreme na dijelu ceste i u vrijeme kada je zimska oprema obvezna, naredit će vozaču da odmah prekine kretanje vozilom ili da vozilom nastavi kretanje na cesti na kojoj je kretanje te vrste vozila dopušteno, odnosno da upotrijebi zimsku opremu.
<Mmike> jepst
<Mmike> ali, sto je 'zimska oprema'
<Mmike> jest, uvjeti
<ivoks> U Mađarskoj zimska oprema nije zakonski propisana, no, za jaka snijega ili veće količine snijega obvezna je uporaba lanaca za snijeg na pogonskim kotačima. U takvim slučajevima uporaba lanaca za snijeg zahtijeva se pri prelasku granice.
<ivoks> jebo ih patak
<ivoks> ja u sijecnju idem gore
<Mmike> . Zimsku opremu vozila najveće dopuštene mase do 3,5 t čine 4 zimska (ili M+S) pneumatika ili 4 ljetne gume s minimalnom dubinom profila 4 mm i lanci za snijeg (u prtljažniku pripremljeni za pogonske kotače).
<Mmike> Al', di to pise u Zakonu?
<ivoks> Pravilnik o tehničkim uvjetima vozila u prometu na cestama
<ivoks> Članak 93.
<ivoks> (1) Pod zimskom opremom motornih vozila, čija najveća dopuštena masa nije veća od 3,5 tona, prema ovom Pravilniku podrazumijevaju se zimske gume (M+S) na svim kotačima ili ljetne gume s najmanjom dubinom profila od 4 mm i s lancima za snijeg pripravnim za postavljanje na pogonske kotače.
<SilverSpace> obruT: dobro si ispao na #14 dobro te uhvatilo :))
<ivoks> (2) Pod zimskom opremom autobusa podrazumijevaju se lanci na pogonskim kotačima ili zimske gume (M+S) postavljene na pogonske kotače, a autobusi i teretna vozila, koja zbog tehničkih razloga ne mogu postaviti lance na pogonske kotače, moraju imati zimske gume (M+S) na pogonskim kotačima.
<ivoks> (3) Na vozila se ne smiju postavljati gume s čavlima.
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj pise u pravilniku, u kojim NN je izdan?
<Mmike> btw, ako se zakon ne referencira na taj pravilnik, isti je nistavan, mislim, wtf?
<Mmike> naso
<ivoks> zakon se smije referencirati na pravilnik
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dobro si rekao RB je puno teze voziti 10sec slabiji rezultat
<ivoks> ali postoje ogranicenja sto pravilnik moze propisivati
<Mmike> ivoks, da, al' se ZOSPC ne referencira na pravilnik
<Mmike> zakon o PDVu se referencira na pravilnik o PDVu
<Mmike> bar mislim
<Mmike> cek
<ivoks> ne znam
<Mmike> krivo, ne referencira se
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> uglavnom, ja cu voziti sa zimskom opremom, radi sebe, a eto, tebi ostavljam da se svadjas s policajcem kada te ulovi sa ljetnim gumama :)
<Mmike> Gume na istoj osovini vozila moraju biti jednake po dimenzijama, nosivosti, brzinskoj karakteristici, vrsti (zimske, ljetne), konstrukciji (radijalne, dijagonalne itd.) i marki/tipu (proizvođaču).
<ivoks> http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/2009_06_74_1771.html
<Mmike> bh?
<Mmike> kaj, znaci, mozes imati razlicite gume napred/iza?
<ivoks> Na temelju članka 236. stavak 4. Zakona o sigurnosti prometa na cestama (»Narodne novine« br. 67/08), ministar mora, prometa i infrastrukture uz suglasnost ministra unutarnjih poslova donosi
<dodobas> ivoks: znas nest o vise o ovome -> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/%2Bspec/desktop-p-u1db
<ivoks> dodobas: znam sto je, ali ne tehnicke detalje
<ivoks> u biti, sve pise
<ivoks> Synchronising data from machine to machine and onto your own servers or cloud providers like Ubuntu One is a very useful idea. The Ubuntu One team have started work on u1db, a project codename for an easy-to-use database API layer which can work on any platform (Ubuntu, web servers, Windows, smartphone platforms) with the existing native databases (SQLite, MySQL, API layers, everything). Here we'll present the current ideas around u1db and how it will 
<dodobas> ok
<ivoks> gledao sam prezentaciju novacut developera
<ivoks> novacut se radi s u1db (tocnije, preci ce na to, ali ista je stvar)
<ivoks> ustekas fotic u jedan laptop i pocnes syncati slike
<ivoks> i dok jos nije zavrsio, istekas i ustekas u drugi laptop
<ivoks> ovaj nastavi importati tamo gdje je stao, a sve skupa zavrsava na u1
<ivoks> (iako se same slike jos nisu prebacile)
<ivoks> (na U1)
<ivoks> Mmike: dakle, jesi skuzio:
<ivoks> http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/339713.html
<ivoks> pogledaj clanak 236., stavku 4:
<ivoks> (4) Ovlašćuje se ministar nadležan za poslove prometa da u suglasnosti s ministrom nadležnim za unutarnje poslove donese propise o dimenzijama, ukupnoj masi i osovinskom opterećenju vozila, o uređajima i opremi koje moraju imati vozila i o uvjetima kojima moraju udovoljavati uređaji i oprema vozila u prometu na cestama.
<ivoks> pa onda:
<ivoks> http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/339713.html
<ivoks> Na temelju članka 236. stavak 4. Zakona o sigurnosti prometa na cestama (»Narodne novine« br. 67/08), ministar mora, prometa i infrastrukture uz suglasnost ministra unutarnjih poslova donosi
<ivoks> PRAVILNIK
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> taj pravilnik je zakon
<Mmike> cek
<ivoks> pardon, ovaj drugi link je trebao biti: http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/2009_06_74_1771.html
<Mmike> to je isto sto si pejsto?
<Mmike> aha
 * ivoks -> ducan -> kuhati rucak
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> I want to implement Ha for oracle using pacemaker and corosync. Please send me
<ivoks> step by step guide or any documentation related to the same.
<ivoks> mos mislit :)
<dodobas> please deposti 10k$ to this bank account
<Mmike> Ora-kelj
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps, thnx
<Mmike> isti kurac i za PDV
<Mmike> uglavnom, nisam znao da mosh imat napred miselinke a iza gudjerice
<Mmike> (osim ako nisu zimski uvijeti, onda nemosh, tj, mosh ako napred imas lance, al' 4 zimske moraju biti iste)
<Mmike> jelly, kad ubijem tabove (sa ctrl-w) i onda ih opet otvorim sa shift-ctrl-t, svaki su u svom procesu
<Mmike> (if you care) :)
<Mmike> jel' postoji jos freshmeat?
<Mmike> postoji, zove se freecode
<Mmike> Da biste zapo~eli instalaciju Linuxa, potrebne su vam jedna ili dvije (ovisno o instalaciji) diskete
<Mmike> 3,5”, 1,44 MB. One }e biti upotrijebljene za stvaranje boot disketa
<Mmike> (disketa za pokretanje sustava) za instalaciju Linuxa.
<Mmike> http://www.4shared.com/dir/UgVlaE_F/sharing.html#dir=43793714
<Neuromanx> ok nista sad ne kuzim
<Neuromanx> jel me globe ako imam 2 zimske dvije ljetne ili ne
<Neuromanx> vozim se 2 km do posla i nazad ravnom cestom
<Neuromanx> to mi je preko 1000 kn vise...
<Neuromanx> fakat ih imam kako pametnije potrositi...
<SilverSpace> di kupiti ventilator 4x4 cm 
<SilverSpace> di sam god trazio nema ih
<Neuromanx> dealextreme
<Neuromanx> ako tamo nema, ne postoji
<Mmike> Neuromanx, ako su zimski uvijeti na cesti moras imati zimsku opremu
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> zimska oprema = "ljetne gume + lanci na pogonskima" ili "sve cetiri zimske iste'
<Mmike> samo zimske na pogonskima mosh imat ako nisu zimski uvijeti
<SilverSpace> Neuromanx: nema
<ivoks> Neuromanx: 2km? odakle si ti ono?
<ivoks> ja se ovdje ne mogu nacuditi varazdincima
<ivoks> vani je -5, ali oni uredno voze bicikle
<ivoks> ono, auto je ovdje totalni gubitak novaca
<jelly> pa imaju rukavice i salove
<ivoks> s jednog kraja grada na drugi se pjeske dodje za max. pola sata
<ivoks> Neuromanx: ja bi ti savjetovao da ostavis ljetne i kupis lance
<ivoks> Neuromanx: tako ces uvijek moci nekuda, ako ces bas morati
<ivoks> a inace, hodaj
<ivoks> 2km do posla... pa ono, uzivao bi hodajuci
 * Mmike je danas skoro potepa bicikla
<Mmike> da jesam, bio bih kriv samo tako
<ivoks> ljuti me ovaj voras
<ivoks> stalno mi 'Vi' govori
<Mmike> bas to, zima za poludit, kisica neka sugava, guzva, ja izlazim iz neke pripizd ulice na petrovu di je guzva, lik ostavio mjesta da mogu proci, al' nisam predvidio bicikl
<Mmike> spasio me abs :)
<Mmike> ivoks, reci ti njemu 'ja sam jos mlad!'
<ivoks> zna netko kak se ovi oibi racunaju?
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> http://www.dizzy.hr/oib/
<jelly> ivoks: ja obicno stavim 00000000001 ;-)
<ivoks> a da? :)
<ivoks> gle, radi
<jelly> ako neki nesretnik stvarno ima taj oib, onda ima hrpicu accounata u mojim ldapima ;-)
<ivoks> ne smijes imati duplicirani oib u ldap-u
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> mislim da je tad bilo "ne smijes _dodati_ duplicirani oib"
<jelly> nego koliko ti je trebalo muke da slozis freeradius iz squeezea da radi
<ivoks> ne previse
<ivoks> u biti radi, samo treba popraviti filter
<ivoks> svakako napravi slapcat prije nadogradnje
<jelly> to radim svaki dan u cronu <G>
<jelly> na mojim ustanovama nema previše izmjena
<ivoks> ma nije to, nego...
<ivoks> meni je upgrade totalno unistio ldap
<jelly> a to me isto ne čudi :-|
<ivoks> i ono, nalakse je obrisati /var/lib/openldap/* i slapadd-at
<ivoks> morao sam i slapd.conf popraviti
<ivoks> jer mi je promijenio i dc
<jelly> da, o tome uopce ne zelim razmisljat jer je sad i slapd raskomadan na hrpu malih datoteka
<jelly> slapd.conf
<ivoks> secer na kraju
<ivoks> 'novi' ldapi konfu sad cuvaju u cn=config stablu (to novi znaci 'vec nekoliko godina')
<jelly> because... 
<ivoks> HP platio za taj feature
<jelly> jer mogu, I guess
<ivoks> a omogucava ti on-fly promjene konfiguracije
<ivoks> a i servis onda mozes konfigurirati bez da se spajas na server i petljas po .confu
<ivoks> sto dolazi sa svim svojim dobrim i losim stranama
<jelly> i komplicira zivot svima koji nemaju federirane ldape i 580 tisuca zaposlenika unutra
<ivoks> ne nuzno
<ivoks> mislim da debian procita slapd.conf i onda izgenerira cn=config pri startu
<jelly> ma joj, jedan dan cu poludit i prebacit sve u Sambu4 ili AD
<ivoks> ili omogucava razliciti config backend
<jelly> i sjebe dc usput? :-)
<ivoks> ne, dc ne dira
<ivoks> mislim da problem mog upgradea lezi u tome sto carnet jos nema pakete za squeez
<ivoks> pa i .postinst nije prilagodjen novoj situaciji
<ivoks> i onda, eto... veselje
<jelly> istice mi zdravstena iskaznica za 4 dana i veli sef da HZZO ne izdaje nove do daljnjega nego da se svercas na staru, jer nemju para
<ivoks> :)))))))))))
<jelly> kao njemu je istekla prije 6 mjeseci
<jelly> wtf.
<Neuromanx> nda
<Neuromanx> ako mijenjam gume na istim felgama...
<Neuromanx> zimske ljetne dvaput godišnje...
<Neuromanx> koliko bu to oštetilo felge ili gume?
<Mmike> Neuromanx, alu ili celicne felge?
<Mmike> jelly, ja imam 'ueber ales' zdravstvenu
<Mmike> tj, 'untill forever'
<Neuromanx> čelične
<Mmike> Neuromanx, malo
<jelly> Mmike: moja je 4 godine iz nekog razloga
<Mmike> i moja bila, pa sam dobio novu koja je vjecna
<jelly> dok su ih jos dijelili
<Mmike> sad kad mijenjas firmu, ne mijenjas vise zdravstvenu
<jelly> sudden breakout of common sense
<ivoks> jel igra netko world war na androidu?
<ivoks> trebam saveznike!
<ivoks> nijemac sam :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> kinez, amer, britanac, rus ili nijemac
<ivoks> sto bi ti odabrao?
<Mmike> rus
<ivoks> ma losi su
<Mmike> a neznam
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nevolim bas te takve strateske igre
<ivoks> uglavnom, moj kod je HVFEMF
<ivoks> help! :D
<jelly> cega ba
<jelly> jel to nesto kao Travian
<ivoks> ne znam travian
<ivoks> ovo je ono... kupujes snage, stjeces iskustvo i tak
<ivoks> nema 'akcije'
<ivoks> i igra se igra i dok ti je mob offline
<jelly> "da"
<jelly> online klikalica
<Mmike> tribalwars
<Mmike> knighthood
<Mmike> i ini
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' ima neke statistike da ti igra daje
<Mmike> pa da mosh analize raditi?
<ivoks> crtat grafice?
<ivoks> Mmike bi samo crtao grafice
<ivoks> sta cu analizirati igru, pobogu? to mi je da pustim mozak na pasu :)
<Mmike> twmentor.com
<Mmike> ak se mzoe taki tool napravit, onda me zanima
<Mmike> inace ne :)
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> diskovi su kupljeni 16.4.2010, i 19.4.2010.
<Mmike> u linksu
<Mmike> 36 mjeseci garancije
<jelly> yay
<obruT> SilverSpace: hvala :P
<Mmike> postgres=# select '2010-04-16'::timestamp + '36 months'::interval;
<Mmike>       ?column?       
<Mmike> ---------------------
<Mmike>  2013-04-16 00:00:00
<Mmike> (1 row)
<Mmike> Garancije ima jos ohoho :)
<Mmike> ivoks, disk je crko - kako? cuo si ga da je umro, ili nisi bio do stroja jos?
<jelly> Mmike: cek, treba ti POSTGRES da skuzis da je 16.04.2010. + 3 godine = 16.04.2013. ??
<jelly> (nije problem u postgresu, da si stavio date -d '2010-04-16 + 36 months' opet bih se cudio ;-)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> fakat, date -d
<Mmike> nisam se sjetio :)
<Mmike> koliko firma generira NEPOTREBNE papirologije
<Mmike> uzas
<obruT> cemu pozivat date iz shella kad mozes skriptirat poziv prema postgresu ? :)
<jelly> uopce nije o tome poanta
<obruT> sjecam se jednom kad smo isli raditi sto gluplju skriptu koja racuna na koji dan pada odredjeni datum, koristio se i dd :)
<jelly> nego jebemu, koji ce ti kufer kalkulator za izracunati + 3 godine
<jelly> tu se nema sta racunat
<hbogner> ajde da je 543 dana ok
<jelly> 卐va卍tika
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<jelly> hbogner: suti jos ce HDD vendori staviti garanciju 543 dana samo da te sjebu
<Mmike> ~$ 卐
<Mmike> -bash: 卐: command not found
<jelly> a s druge strane
<obruT> ijao, da smo u jugi, sad bi zavrsili na golom otoku
<obruT> sunce vam nacisticko :)
<jelly> ln -s /bin/true /usr/local/bin/卍
<jelly> obruT: jedna je zla al druga je naopaka
<SilverSpace> youtube mi ubije mpd
<jelly> ke
<SilverSpace> ii sad nece raditi
<jelly> tak ti je to kad nemas pulseaudio
<SilverSpace> napravim i restart i ne radi
<jelly> pa kad flash zauzme audio device, ne pusta
<hbogner> jelly, nek dodaju jos 21 iza i ja zadovoljan
<jelly> garancija 505 dana
<jelly> sa crtom
<hbogner> ili bar 505 tjedana
<hbogner> bbl
<SilverSpace> ah kuzis morao sam ubiti chrome
<SilverSpace> da bi mpd proradio
<jelly> SilverSpace: da koristis recimo minitube za gledati youtube, to ti se ne bi desilo
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> (ili da imas pulseaudio, ali to je pak stvar u koju bolje ne ulaziti bez tjedan dana mentalne pripreme)
<SilverSpace> tko god da je izmislio flash jebem mu majku :D
<nvucinic> queen
<jelly> AAAAAA
<SilverSpace> najgori izum poslje atomske bombe
<SilverSpace> odoh rucat
<ivoks> tinki vinki lara po
<jelly> lara?
<jelly> ivoks: hvala na kodnim imenima za moju sljedecu distribuciju
<budz0r> moze li se mjenjati mtu interfejsa koji je vec dignut?
<ivoks> lala
<ivoks> budz0r: moze
<budz0r> ivoks: thx
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> sad je flash kriv :)
<Mmike> ivoks, disk, vadio, jos u stroju, bla? Reko si da se drugi isto cudno ponasa, nevidim nista po logovima, aj hint neki? Predmnjevam da je course of action da mi das sjebat disk, odem s njim u links, zamijenim ga, dam ti novi, i tak to
<ivoks> Mmike: smartctl -a /dev/sdc|d
<Mmike> da, /dev/sdd ne postoji
<ivoks> go figure :)
<Mmike> taj je, brijem, onda, umro :) :) 
<ivoks> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 48 2011-11-23 15:05 /dev/sdd
<ivoks> Mmike: pogledaj kern.log.1
<Mmike> ivoks, gledao, samo za sdd ima gresaka
<Mmike> eh, vidim sad i za sdc
<Mmike> cek, idem pitat ocel' mi dat nove diskove prije neg im donesem stare :)
<Mmike> mozda hoce :)
<ivoks> Mmike: sutra sam u zagrebu, mozemo se naci
<ivoks> mozemo jedan po jedan
<Mmike> ivoks, fuh, kada cca? 
<ivoks> iako, sdc jos radi, tak da moze ostati
<ivoks> samo moramo onda sdd zamijeniti cim prije
<Mmike> komplikovano mi malo jer sam bez auta, zena mora doktorima sutra
<ivoks> ja sam s autom
<Mmike> pa da, mislio sam da prvo sdd zamijenimo odmah te cim prije
<Mmike> cek, odo cimnit links
<ivoks> zauzet sam do cca podne, idem na ovaj idc adriatic cloud roadshow
<ivoks> koliko god to smjesno zvucalo
<ivoks> Mmike: necemo oba diska izvadit, ocito
<Mmike> ces bit on lajn izjutra?
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, mislim da je to bedasto :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: ne moze server raditi bez oba
<Mmike> ivoks, mislim da si i tu u pravu :)
<Mmike> al' bi bilo guba da mozemo sutra oba diska donjeti i zamijeniti ih jedan po jedan
<ivoks> tesko
<ivoks> treba se sdd replicirati prvo
<ivoks> a i kazem, sdc jos radi
<ivoks> a greske koje javlja su vise smijesne nego zabrinjavajuce
<ivoks> Error 2 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 0 hours (0 days + 0 hours)
<budz0r> lol
<ivoks>   40 51 00 0b 51 a6 e8  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x08a6510b = 145117451
<jelly> http://imgur.com/iQyEt staro al
<jelly> ivoks: a sta kaze ak dd-as cijeli disk u /dev/null ?
<ivoks> ma ne moze disk opce procitat
<jelly> doduse ako je degraded array nemoj :-)
<ivoks> # 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      9152         -
<jelly> also: hdsentinel alat (nonfree, binary only SMART klijent) daje neke zanimljive heuristike i interpretaciju koliko bi neki disk mogao trajati
<SilverSpace> tesko da ces disk dobiti odmah nazad
<jelly> http://www.hdsentinel.com/hdslin/hdsentinel.gz
<Mmike> jeps
<jelly> Temperature  : 36 °C
<jelly> Health       : 100 %
<jelly> Performance  : 100 %
<jelly> Power on time: 720 days, 22 hours
<jelly> Est. lifetime: more than 1000 days
<jelly> ima i dulji report al necu pasteat
<Mmike> kak napravis dulji report, koji switch?
<Mmike> --help nije bas informativan
<Mmike> ah -h
<jelly> -r
<SilverSpace> Robert Kubica danas je potvrdio da neće biti spreman za početak sljedeće sezone
<Mmike>    The hard disk status is PERFECT. Problematic or weak sectors not found and there are no spin up or data transfer errors. 
<Mmike>       No actions needed.
<Mmike> to mi je za disk doma :)
<Mmike> ivoks, osh ti probat na ubuntu-hr il' da ja probam?
<ivoks> jelly: to je tak smijesno :)
<ivoks> 'Est. lifetime'
<ivoks> ako se desi nesto lose, za pol sata ce napisati 'krepat ce uskoro, zamijeniti'
<Mmike> http://ubuntu-hr.org/report.txt
<ivoks> sdd - Status OK? 
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<Mmike> da, malo je cudnjikavo :)
<Mmike> al' bih vise rekao da je to greska u protokolu nego u tom komadu softvera
<ivoks> ☺/
<Mmike> ivoks, to je sve banana
<Mmike> mozemo dobiti novi disk, nikakav bed, al' ne sutra
<Mmike> osim, valjda, ako se isti ne zeli upaliti vise, pa odmah na stolu vide da disk ne radi
<ivoks> Mmike: pa ja ne znam sto si ti drugo mislio
<ivoks> imamo disk koji ne radi
<Mmike> ivoks, pa nadao sam se da ce nam sutra odmah dati disk, cim donesemo ovaj koji ne radi :)
<ivoks> pa dat ce, ako ovaj ne radi
<ivoks> a ne radi
<Mmike> dvojbeno je to
<Mmike> al' mozemo probat
<Mmike> ugl, ti si online ujutro tu nekad ?
<ivoks> sumnjam
<Mmike> jel' zna netko napamet svoj OIB?
<Mmike> ivoks,  javi se kad mosh pa cemo smislit nesto
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<ivoks> znam nekoliko oiba napamet :)
<Mmike> ivoks, blah
<Mmike> ja neznam nit jedan
<Mmike> nit svoj, nit firmin, nit udrugin
<Mmike> Kak' to da Plinara nije u Holdingu?
<Mmike> super je plinara, ima uvijek isti poziv na broj :)
<SilverSpace> W: GPG error:
<jelly> Mmike: Tele2 isto
<ivoks> pa mislim da samo vip nema
<jelly> niko drugi nema
<ivoks> pa ima...
<ivoks> ima UNIQA osiguranje
<ivoks> ima rba za mastercard
<ivoks> ima drzava za mirovinsko, zdravstveno itd...
<ivoks> (osim za zaposlene, al to je samo jedna znamenka koja se mijenja)
<jelly> onih 5-6 koje primam mjesecno ima wannabe-transaction-unique poziv na broj
<jelly> al bolje da ne znas kak se to generira
<jelly> (zato sam napisao wannabe-)
<ivoks> random generator
<Mmike> vip nema
<Mmike> al' aj, vip bar ima datum unutra
<Mmike> nema zg holding
<Mmike> nema rego stan
<Mmike> ma nema nitko, osim plinare
<jelly> nema t-mobile, t-com, t-djubre
<Mmike> da, nema nit amis
<jelly> nema struja
<Mmike> nema struja!
<jelly> sam samcit, nema nikog svog
<Mmike> jao, struja
<Mmike> kol'ko tog lika nisam vidio :)
<SilverSpace> ops kako mpd radi poslje restarta racunala
<SilverSpace> ??
<BotaniCar> vat iz mpd ? 
<BotaniCar> Bok, djecaci
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mQGO46QGlbk
<BotaniCar> Ne otvaram ti ja to , it's a trap
<SilverSpace> mpd - Music Player Daemon
<civija> Dođu igrači DINAMA u Konzum prije putovanja u Madrid i pita ih blagajnica : Jeli imate Konzum karticu? 
<civija> Vida kaže : Nemamo,što će nam? 
<civija> :)
<civija> A blagajnica njima: PA TAKO JEDINO MOŽETE DOĆI DO BODOVA
<BotaniCar> @Silver: zakaj ne bi radio nakon restarta ?
<jelly> jer se ne pokrene automatski?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma sam se pokrene ako je bio pokrenut prije reboota
<SilverSpace> mislim da tako nije bio prije
<SilverSpace> ne sijecam se
<BotaniCar> Nemam pojma, si ga mozda dodao u cron i zaboravio ? :)
<SilverSpace> ma nisam :)
<jelly> losa integracija
<jelly> prijaviti bug
<Mmike> civija, LOLOLOLOLOLOL! :)))))))))))))))))))))0
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mislim da mpd ne kuzi pulseaudio
<Mmike> nisam siguran, dodusd
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/5nBTyt
<BotaniCar> Lijepo :) Moneyfish
<SilverSpace> ima kakoo konfigurirati mpd da flash ne smeta ali kod mene ne pali ili ne znam sloziti
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: http://is.gd/svPkV0
<BotaniCar> Mmike: uspio sam isprovocirati Kayako da mi njegov Chrome-tab potrosi 70Mb (malo manje) kod prikazivanja ekrana koji sadrzi ~250 ticketa .. nemam maste kako isprovocirati vecu potrosnju
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=K-SmfybCbsY
<Mmike> BotaniCar, blah, budem to kasnije iz windoza probao
<Mmike> jer ovo je uzas )
<Mmike> 850M mi trosi sad taj tab :)
<SilverSpace> ovaj metronet jos steka
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<hbogner> oj SilverSpace 
<jelly> oj jelly-home 
<jelly> :-(
<Mmike> Oj ubukt!
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> oj spat
<jelly> oj junačka zemljo
<jelly> ojster kalt, blu
<SilverSpace> oh ne http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/zbogom-groovesharku/112422.aspx
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> nisam cuo za taj servis prije, ali... koji k su ocekivali?
<ivoks> vecina pjesama se ne smije javno reproducirati
<ivoks> a oni pokrenuo servis za streamanje pjesama na javnom mediju
<SilverSpace> super servis 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hebga istina nelegalan
<ivoks> pa i meni bi bio super servis da netko ode u tvoj stan, pokrade ti sve sto imas i pocne dijeliti po cesti
<ivoks> bas bi to bio super servis
<SilverSpace> kaj radi xoutube ??
<SilverSpace> youtube ??
<SilverSpace> istu stvar
<ivoks> youtube makne melodiju za koju se vlasnik javi
<SilverSpace> ha
<ivoks> kaj ha?
<SilverSpace> makne sto kad ih imas desetak 
<ivoks> nije bas tako
<SilverSpace> uvijek
<SilverSpace> koju stvar ne mozas naci gore
<ivoks> jesi cuo za vevo?
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> imas masu izvodjaca cije stvari ne mozes naci
<ivoks> odnosno, nadjes, a onda nema muzike
<ivoks> vec samo vidis spot
<SilverSpace> kaj sad bude google music
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Screenshot%20at%202011-11-23%2018%3A26%3A21.png
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/user/nirvanafrik?blend=6&ob=4
<ivoks> ovo je 'nirvana', koja nije od vevoa
<ivoks> ako je izvodjac od sonya, universala ili EMI-a, ako nije vevo, brzo ce nestati
<ivoks> (sa youtubea)
<SilverSpace> uvijek ces naci 
<ivoks> ali ce ga maknuti
<ivoks> osim ako nije lose kvalitete
<ivoks> tj., osim ako *je* lose kvalitete
<Mmike> ja moram priznat da nisam nikad 'nasao' nesto sto nisam mogao naci
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwIe_sjKeAY&feature=related
<Mmike> Madness
<Mmike> oni su od emija
<Mmike> tj, 2tonespimpekpalac
<Mmike> sto je emi
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> tko jos danas slusa nirvanu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> Ja slusam Paula Anku
<SilverSpace> :) zakon
<jelly> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM_xvTaYavw
<ivoks> Mmike: madtubemtv
<dodobas> http://is.gd/enihzO :D :D :D
<ivoks> Mmike: http://blog.madness.co.uk/
<ivoks> Mmike: to je kanal od samog benda :)
<Mmike> pg_restore: [archiver (db)] Error from TOC entry 3648; 2606 29203 FK CONSTRAINT video_id_refs_id_53ef00edccec7f72 tubesiterole
<Mmike> pg_restore: [archiver (db)] could not execute query: ERROR:  insert or update on table "tubesite_thumb" violates foreign key constraint "video_id_refs_id_53ef00edccec7f72"
<Mmike> DETAIL:  Key (object_id)=(69731) is not present in table "tubesite_objectmeta".
<Mmike>     Command was: ALTER TABLE ONLY tubesite_thumb
<Mmike>     ADD CONSTRAINT video_id_refs_id_53ef00edccec7f72 FOREIGN KEY (object_id) REFERENCES tube...
<Mmike> ivoks, fakat :)
<Mmike> ups
 * Mmike pardonira
<SilverSpace> jelly: bas sam si ga sad ubacio thx
<SilverSpace> oo
<ivoks> kaj sad..
<ivoks> DNSi ne rade
<SilverSpace> crkava
<ivoks> pa taj metronet... uzas
<SilverSpace> idem potraziti ugovor
<SilverSpace> da vidim kad cu ih odhebati
<ivoks> stoo mu vragova
<ivoks> sad je opet puklo van cix-a
<Mmike> "is it an entry for my hosts ?
<Mmike> Or you want to point this from dns servers on hosting its currently running from ?
<Mmike> If yes then, i cant do it :(. Owner of the sites is getting drunk somewhere in Thailand and i dont have permission to make tickets for his servers"
<Mmike> lol :)
<SilverSpace> hm tko zna di je to
<SilverSpace> Budi žena Jurčića nakon poraza u Madridu:
<SilverSpace> "Ustaj Kruno, već je 7."
<SilverSpace> A on odgovara:
<SilverSpace> "Je li opet Benzema?"
<SilverSpace> odustajem vise danas 
<SilverSpace> laku noc
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> kak tak rano
<Mmike> pa sinoc si do polnoca bio tu
<jelly-home> treba nadoknaditi
<Mmike> 12846260224 bytes (13 GB) copied, 21.0086 s, 611 MB/s
<Mmike> gut
<Mmike> stroj ima 8 gigi rama
<SilverSpace> evo me nazad
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> vratija se SilverSpace, di je bija?
<SilverSpace> ma razljutio me metronet
<SilverSpace> gledam tekmu sad 
<SilverSpace> 1.11.452
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: jesi prijavio problem korisnickoj?
<SilverSpace> nemozes ih dobiti
<jelly-home> eh
<jelly-home> ne znam nikog ko radi tam ovak napamet
<jelly-home> a vjerojatno skrivaju probleme ko zmija rep
<SilverSpace> ovi kaj su na njihovoj mrezi nemaju problema
<SilverSpace> na optici
<jelly-home> ne do vrag da se na pocetnoj stranici vidi u realnom vremenu sa cim ima problema
<SilverSpace> jednostavno nece neke stranice otvoriti
<SilverSpace> ili zapocne i tu stane
<jelly-home> de si ukljuci SOCKS proxy kad se spajas sshom na server na carnetu, pa to podesi privremeno u browseru
<jelly-home> jedna od korisnih stvari koju su dodali u ssh
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> ssh mi je radio 
<SilverSpace> prema serveru 
<jelly-home> u puttyju Connection -> SSH -> Tunnels  (x) Dynamic, source port neki (npr 64738), [Add]
<jelly-home> i onda u browseru podesit SOCKS 4 ili 5 proxy na localhost:64738
<SilverSpace> ma nema veze 
<SilverSpace> brusim zivce malo :)
<SilverSpace> ne znam kak je internet kod btneta oni imaju mrezu kod mene i ja imam tv od njih
<SilverSpace> http://www.btnet.hr/3-play.aspx
<dodobas> da... http://www.btnet.hr/dostupnost.aspx
<dodobas> kaze Kvatrić - optika
<dodobas> samo hebiga.. u mojoj ulici samo t-com i to stari bakar...
<dodobas> ne daj boze da je upload veci od 10kb/s...
<dodobas> sve ubije
<SilverSpace> ja cu uzet kod njih kud puklo da puklo ne mogu biti losiji od ovog kaj sad imam
<SilverSpace> mreza je nova par godina 3-4
<Mmike> kaj je btnet?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas link pa gledaj
<Mmike> a citam
<Mmike> al' ne kuzim
<Mmike> pise 'slanica
<SilverSpace> kaj ne kuzis
<SilverSpace> koji dio
<Mmike> pa kaj je to
<Mmike> odakle su ti
<Mmike> 'samo za stanovnike sopnice'
<Mmike> wtf?
<SilverSpace> http://www.btnet.hr/dostupnost.aspx
<SilverSpace> ima ih svuda po gradu
<SilverSpace> http://www.btnet.hr/3-play.aspx
<Mmike> kaj je sopnica?
<SilverSpace> naselje u sesvetama
<SilverSpace> kvart
<SilverSpace> novo 
<SilverSpace> to su ti povoljni gratski stanovi ""kao
<jelly-home> Mmike: jeftino, bogu iza nogu, infrastruktura 0 bodova
<jelly-home> osim interneta jeli
<jelly-home> $employer je tamo bar godinu dana sa nekakvim FTTX pristupom
<SilverSpace> pa i nije bas bogu iza nogu
<SilverSpace> samo da je malo bolje slavonska protocnija
<jelly-home> za gradski prijevoz, tak kad je otvoreno, je bilo grozno
<SilverSpace> da istina
<jelly-home> daleko od vlaka daleko od busa/sesveta daleko ti lepa kuća
<jelly-home> ne znam kak je sad
<jelly-home> ovi btnet obecavaju prilicno visoki upload bw.  10/10 Mbps?
<jelly-home> plus sto se ne trosi bw na TV jer ide prek DVB-C ili neceg...
<jelly-home> skoro pa me dodju jeftinije nego kod vlastite firme
<SilverSpace> sic
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-24
<dodobas> yello
<MmikeDOMA> Mnjeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh
<Mmike> dzelko
<BotaniCar_> mrnjau
<Mmike> 8368905 fileova u direktoriju za obrisati
<Mmike> brate mili :)
<dodobas> Mmike: potrajat ce to, a...
<BotaniCar_> sve multimedija ? 
<dodobas> ja sam jucer brisao samo 1.4mil
<BotaniCar_> de ne brishi nego muvni negdje meni za dld :) 
<Mmike> ma ne, nego idijotski web site koji php sessione gura u tmp
<Mmike> koji je na fsu a ne u memorij
<dodobas> :D
<Mmike> developer novi koji im je dosao napravio sranje i ugasio sessione u memcachedu
<Mmike> na tom jednom stroju
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> uglavnom, imam sve fileove za brisati u fileu, no medjutim: cat todelete.txt | xargs -n 1000 rm
<Mmike> ubije stroj
<Mmike> sad ih brisem 1000 po 1000 sa syncom izmedju, al' to ce trajati danima
<ivoks> ijao...
<ivoks> benefiti, jutilizacija...
<ivoks> netko za Bozic bi Microsoftu trebao pokloniti rjecnik
<ivoks> losa konfa
<dodobas> ivoks: kamo si otisao ?
<ivoks> idc cloud
<ivoks> microsoft propaganda
<ivoks> a ms je nebitan faktor u cloud poslovanju :-)
<ivoks> na jednom slideu 6 puta pisr ms system center
<ivoks> pardon, 7
<Mmike> aga
<Mmike> tj, aha
<Mmike> sad je jasan komentar tvoj od jucer :)
<ivoks> koji?
<Mmike> ivoks zauzet sam do cca podne, idem na ovaj idc adriatic cloud roadshow
<Mmike> ivoks koliko god to smjesno zvucalo
<ivoks> smjesan je naziv roadshow :-)
<ivoks> dosao sam radi hp-a, ali pitanja su zabranjena, cini se
<ivoks> pranje mozga
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> to je k'o amway konferencija
<Mmike> kakav rave party, kakve ecstasy tablete
<ivoks> bas
<Mmike> ja nisam mogao vjerovat kad sam bio
<Mmike> nagovorilo me, kao, ajde, ovo ono
<Mmike> platilo mi 1000 kuna kartu do osijeka, jer, kao, ako nisam zadovoljan, mogu trazit pare nazad
<Mmike> pa mi moj 'mentor' posudio 1000 kuna, koje sam mu onda odmah vratio jer, nisam bio zadovoljan :0
<Mmike> doso neki lik na stejdz, 1/3 dvorane URLA (strateski rasporedjena), tak da ovih 2/3 novih ne kuzi o cem se desava
<Mmike> i onda veli lik 'NIKAD NIJE BILO DA NEKAKO NIJE BILO'
<Mmike> i svi 'DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA'
<ivoks> ms jos uvijek brije na silverlight
<Mmike> i tak nastavi dalje srat s petricom kerempuhom modificirani, za 10ak minuta i ovi novi pljescu iako ne kuze zasto
<Mmike> nakon 10 minuta krene neki techno, svi se ustanu i stupaju
<Mmike> i na kraju izlaze van cakle im se oci i pricaju 'ovo je jebeno!'
<ivoks> 'mozemo provizonat'
<Mmike> isto tak je frend pred 2 godine bio na ms-developers-nesto, nazvo me k'o da je sad Dave Clarke zavrsio, 'e, da ti znas sto oni rade!'
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj nisu odustali od silverlighta?
<ivoks> ms lil pita gdje moze stisati zvuk, na windowdu
<ivoks> lik
<ivoks> idem off
<ivoks> zlo mi je :-)
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> http://webcafe.net.hr/forwarduse/fore/inner.html?select=201111150696503 :D
<obruT> jebemti eclipse, usao u neki deadlock i stoji :P
<igustin> obruT: meni Netbeans nije nikad tako :P ;)
<Neuromanx> super, madjari povecali pdv na 27 posto
<Neuromanx> ok, ostali potezi su im idiotarija, ali pdv treba dizati jer je i tako to ustvari carina, skoro nis ne proizvodimo:)
<Mmike> ivoks, sto ti mislis o tome?
<Mmike> ivoks, disk, btw, ocemo nosit to danas, ili ga samo iscupaj i ostavi na fuxu da ga ja mogu uzet sutra, ili kaj kako sto?
<Mmike> javili se iz linksa
<Mmike> ako je disk crko u potpunosti, odmah ce nam dati novi
<Mmike> ako nije onda mozemo kupiti novi, a kad se pokaze da je stari fakat crko, vratit ce nam pare
<civija> Mmike: imas ti iskustva sa subprocess.Popen modulom u pythonu?
<Mmike> ne :)
<jelly> imam ja sa IPC::Run u Perlu
<jelly> <g>
<obruT> ja sam cak i nesto radio s tim popenom, malo sam se ceskao po glavi dok nije proradilo, ali je radilo... e sad, bogtepitaj sta sam i kad sam radio :)
<civija> e tako sam i ja :)
<civija> u medjuvremenu crka hard disk i otislo u vjecna lovista
<civija> pa sad ponovo trazim a ne mogu naci
<obruT> e pa cek, znam sta sam radio :)
<jelly> znas ti dobro
<obruT> civija: os da ti posaljem skriptu ? skripta poziva asterisk komandu koja ispisuje neke trincarije, a onda parsa output i ispisuje u meni potrebnom formatu
<obruT> dakle, cita sa standardnog outputa pozvane komande
<obruT> no nist ne salje na stdin od komande
<civija> tnx ali izgleda da to nije ono sto mi treba :)
<obruT> mozda imam negdje i gdje radi komunikacija u oba smjera
<obruT> ali trebao bih kopati
<civija> meni treba mogucnost da pokrenem istovremeno dva procesa preko popena
<civija> a ne da moram cekati da jedan od njih zavrsi da bi se pokrenuo drugi
<civija> konkretno ssh procesa
<obruT> a ta dva procesa trebaju komunicirati medjusobno ?
<obruT> to sam nekad radio u c-u s pajpom i dupliciranjem deskriptora...
<obruT> jos na faksu...
<civija> obruT: ne trebaju
<civija> dapace neovisni su jedan od drugome
<obruT> hmm, sad ne znam sta te muci :)
<civija> jedino se trebaju pokrenuti istovremeno tako da ih mogu pratiti i restartati po potrebi
<jelly> a nema neki Popen3 ;-)
<civija> znam da sam to bio rijesio u par redaka sa tim popenom ali sad nikako da nadjem
<obruT> a pratit ce ih ta tvoja aplikacija ?
<civija> da
<obruT> i ona mora s njima komunicirati ?
<civija> samo provjeravati jesu li live and running
<civija> i ako nisi restartat onog koji je crkao
<civija> nisu*
<jelly> a provjerava tako da ih pita nesto i ocekuje odgovor?
<civija> vjerojatno je dovoljno samo da provjerava PID kojeg vrate
<jelly> zar nema neki gotovi modul za ssh
<civija> koliko vidim u standardnoj instalaciji pythona ne
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbQrse84sIA&feature=fvwrel
<Mmike> momci, moze uslugica mala? :)
<Mmike> jel' vam radi tube8.com?
<Mmike> (ignorirajte sadrzaj, ako boga znate) :)
<Mmike> a i ako neznate
<jelly> pa, otvori se u elinksu ;-)
<hbogner> mmike, radi
<drj_cro> mmike radi al si mogo u user/pass podjelit :)
<drj_cro> s/u/i/
<jelly> tsk
<jelly> bar je heteronormativan sajt ;-)
<SilverSpace> hm mmike skupio ip adrese i pobjego  :)
<hbogner> he hehe
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> zaboravih na disk
<ivoks> al u subotu sam opet u ZGu
<ivoks> koja losa organizacija
<ivoks> pretpostavka ove konferencije je bila 'nitko u publici nema pojma o cloudu'
<ivoks> i onda su objasnjavali sve sto neki vec znaju
<ivoks> i najgore od svega, nikoga nisi mogao nista pitati
<hbogner> na kraju je publika znala vise od predavaca :D
<ivoks> predavac je odradio svoje i otisao
<ivoks> svi su se manje vise ponavljali
<ivoks> HP i IBM su imali zanimljiva predavanja
<ivoks> Microsoft nije imao predavanje, vec HOWTO koristiti neki njihov alat
<ivoks> sa zvukom kojeg lik nije znao ugasiti
<ivoks> ajde, bilo je dobro saznati neke brojke, ali to je vise manje to
<ivoks> bacen novac :)
<jelly> kolko para
<SilverSpace> nikada nije bacen novac
<jelly> uf
<ivoks> 200 eura su trazili
<ivoks> ma ono... smijesno
<jelly> SilverSpace: ok kupit ciglu
<jelly> os*
<jelly> nije bilo puno konferiranja
<ivoks> nisam ostao do kraja
<SilverSpace> jelly: :)
<ivoks> nije me zanimalo sto metronet i s&t imaju za reci o svojim proizvodima
<SilverSpace> konacno naso 4x4cm ventilator
<SilverSpace> moram samo malo lemiti
<hbogner> SilverSpace, di si nasao?
<ivoks> zasto ljudi omoguce quiet i fast boot na serverima? :)
<jelly> zasto Ubuntu Server instalacija defaulta na quiet i splash?
<jelly> ... zato sto moze
<jelly> ... da prijedje na drugu stranu!
<jelly> ... zato sto su podlegli Tamnoj Strani Sile
<SilverSpace> hbogner: bezveze kopajuci po svojem smechu neku staru ladicu za diskove 
<SilverSpace> bit ce bolji nego ovaj bucni
<hbogner> aha, ja reko da si kupio
<SilverSpace> hbogner: nisam naso 
<hbogner> jer znam frajer akojem trebaju mali vnetilatori za makete
<SilverSpace> evo naso sad i ovdje http://www.dealextreme.com/p/cooling-fan-for-vga-video-display-card-4cm-4cm-15564
<SilverSpace> prije dva dana trazio nije bilo
<jelly> yay kinesko smetje
<SilverSpace> jelly: hebi ga kad ih nema
<SilverSpace> 4x4x1
<SilverSpace> kod nas su svi visi od 1cm
<SilverSpace> a imam glupo hladilo za atoma
<SilverSpace> u sredini mu je ventilator
<ivoks> Mmike: zaboravih
<ivoks> Mmike: vec sam u varazdinu... u subotu sam natrag... sorry, imao sam los dan
<Mmike> ivoks, ispizdio te ms? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nikakav bed
<ivoks> Mmike: ma ne ms, nego to sto nisam predavace nista mogao pitati
<ivoks> konfa je bila postavljena: ovo su bogovi koje slusate, a vi u publici ste ionako dosli iz drzavnih institucija i imate gutati i sutiti
<ivoks> al dobro... kako je prvi predavac rekao
<ivoks> premalo smo trziste :)
<Mmike> a cek
<Mmike> htio si i nisu ti dali?
<ivoks> nisi imao kad
<ivoks> ono, osim ako si prekinuo predavaca
<ivoks> sto mi je lame
<ivoks> nije ono bilo 'ima li kakvih pitanja'
<ivoks> vec, kada bi zavrsio, mikrofon je odmah isao drugome
<ivoks> jedino pitanje je bilo od neke glave iz IDC-a
<ivoks> koji je bio dovoljno bezobrazan prekinuti covjeka u izlaganju
<ivoks> to je bio brain wash
<hbogner> ili brain bash :D
<Mmike> ma, to je uvijek tako
<Mmike> velim ti
<Mmike> to je tako napravljeno, da bude brain wash
<Mmike> ja sam davno bio na msdevelopers nesto konferenciji, mene su doduse kupili s hranom :)
<Mmike> al' mi zanimljivo bilo slusati o .netu, winfsu i inim stvarima
<Mmike> kao, noe stvari koje dolaze
<Mmike> i onda pol godine/godinu kasnije skuzio da je to magla sve :)
<jelly> .NET je ispao ok.  Sa WinFSom su se zaletili
<jelly> al i to će biti u nekom obliku, samo što hrpu metapodataka sad skuplja i drži facebook i flickr umjesto tvog filesystema
<Mmike> jelly, tja, #define ok
<Mmike> C# je super jezik
<Mmike> al' cijelia .net platforma je malo k'o java 
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> kak mislis malo ko java, to je cisti klon :-)
<jelly> ali imas pristup svemu sto ti treba pod Win32
<ivoks> hadoop
<ivoks> facebook i flickr skupljaju, hadoop daje smisao :)
<ivoks> sjecam se kad mi je jos 2009 neki lik pricao o hadoopu...
<ivoks> slusao sam i slusao dok nije rekao java
<ivoks> kako sam kratkovidan bio
<ivoks> pa lika, joj!
<ivoks> odspoji mi IPMI usred instalacije
<SilverSpace> joj
<jelly> kaj ce ti konzola
<jelly> nego jel taj IPMI ime bootanje sa remote .iso imagea
<jelly> ima*
<ivoks> nema, al to mi je ionak nebitno
<ivoks> je li danas turkey day u americi?
<ivoks> vidim da mi kolega bas i nema :)
<sale> :-) http://www.istranews.in/article/1714/kosor-dosla-u-istru-no-morala-je-povesti-pet-autobusa-punih-obozavatelja.html#&panel1-1
<Mmike>  da, je
<Mmike> turky daj
<ivoks> idem do grada
<ivoks> bah... do sela
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj radis ti u vz?
<Mmike> preselio tamo, ili/
<jelly> je, Turkey Day
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> debian ima megadebilan nacin pakiranja postgresa
<Mmike> contrib ne mogu instalirati ako nemam postgres server
<Mmike> JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOJ
<jelly> prijavi.
<dodobas> jes, Mmike prijavi i cekaj do 2015... :D
<Mmike> a instalirao sam postgres
<Mmike> kaj sad :)
<Mmike> srecom postgres tak malo zauzme resursa defaultno da fakat nije bed
<SilverSpace> http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_zeta-4333.php
<jelly-home> hm, 300 dpi
<aleksandar> exit
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kako se zove onaj program za fotke kaj ti koristis
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ey?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: oj
<Mmike> koji/kakav program za kaj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za fotke obradivati
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> gimp?
<Mmike> ovisi kaj
<Mmike> za RAW fotke koristim lightzone
<SilverSpace> lightzone da
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LightZone
<Mmike> al' vidim da im ne radi stranica
<Mmike> mozda su propali? :)
<Mmike> nemrem gledat
<Mmike> idem spat
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> izgledaa da je to Bibble 
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-25
<MmikeDOMA> nisam znao da mi lampica na desiretu moze bit plava :)
<dodobas> yello
<nvucinic> jutro
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6h5JSojJN3Y
<Mmike> staro, ali :)
<Mmike> eto ti sranja sa PGPom - zaboravio sam password za kljuc
<Mmike> i kaj sad? :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, nelosa knjizica
<Mmike> http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book
<ivoks> Mmike: revoke, pa novi
<ivoks> kak mozes pass zaboravit
<ivoks> a  dobro, mozda kljuc ne koristis tako cesto
<Mmike> kak mosh
<Mmike> mosh svasta kad si ja
<Mmike> kad se rodis k'o debil, onda si debil, i mosh se ti trudit cijeli zivot da se to ne vidi, al' oni koji te poznaju znaju dobro - once debil, always a debil!
<Mmike> mater!
<Mmike> srecom, nije na keyserverima, pa nije bed
<Mmike> al' ono, dobio sam sad hrpu mailova super-tajnih
<Mmike> i sad
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> a znao sa da ga moram zapisati negdje
<Mmike> imam wallet, sto je najbolje
<Mmike> i za to znam password
<Mmike> ivoks, sutra si tu, rekao si? kad cca, se vidimo onda? sutra sam sa autom :)
<ivoks> jesam, sutra sam u zgu
<ivoks> ne znam kad
<Mmike> links radi do 13
<Mmike> tj, servis im radi do 13
<Mmike> tj, cek
<Mmike> do 15, pardon
<Mmike> bus bil do onda? :)
<drj_cro> jutar
<Mmike> nist, moram ic
<Mmike> macka mora bit podrezana
<drj_cro> Mmike: kacemo kavu?
<Mmike> drj_cro, nedjelja
<Mmike> drj_cro, mislio te zvat bas da se vidimo
<ivoks> Mmike: budem
<drj_cro> Mmike: moze, onda zvrcnem jos i igora da se nademo
<Mmike> drj_cro, jo, javim ti se sutra za tocno vrijeme, ili veceras, moram vidjet kad su mi ruckovi i to
<drj_cro> moze
<Mmike> ivoks, ja budan od 10, pa javi, mozemo se na fuxu nac
<ivoks> Mmike: ok
<Mmike> 5.469032
<Mmike> dolar
<Mmike> u RBA
<Mmike> da imam placu 10.000 dolara mjesecno, uh sto bih trgovao devizama :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj znas delati, da vrijedi 10 kila ? Ja bih ucio
<igustin> Postgres
<igustin> :)
<ivoks> za 10k dolara...
<ivoks> moras ne-biti inzenjer :)
<ivoks> za to moras biti onaj koji donosi posao
<ivoks> nemat zivot
<Mmike> mosh bit inzinjer
<Mmike> al' na antartici valjda
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/xmag/clanak/ni-hladnoca-ih-nije-omela-u-visesatnom-cekanju-u-redu-iphone-4s-stigao-u-hrvatsku/584828.aspx
<ivoks> 4 sata stajati na hladnoci radi telefona, kojeg ionako mozes kupiti sutra...
<ivoks> ne znam, moras bit debil
<igustin> ++
<ivoks> gle
<ivoks> sale na facebooku
<ivoks> http://clickortap.wordpress.com/2011/05/01/citrus-overview/
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> bas izgleda k'o petrolhead :)
<Mmike> heh, syncanje 2 gmail accounta s mobitelom - fail :)
<Mmike> rekao sam 'decline' u marketu za drugi, i sad nemrem vise market upalit :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ovaj synapse nije los 
<Mmike> kaj je synapse
<igustin> Mmike: jooooj, pa kak' to ne znaš, koji si ti lik, kako si uopće živ...? :P :D
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> vjerovali ili ne
<ivoks> imam situaciju u kojoj openssh ne radi, ali putty radi
<ivoks> cini se da putty bolje podnosi fragmentaciju tcp paketa (zbog razlike u MTU-u)
<ivoks> openssh samo umre:
<ivoks> debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_GROUP
<ivoks> Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<ivoks> ah ne
<ivoks> moja greska :D
<ivoks> idem plivat
<Mmike> :)-
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_Synapse
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel to?
<Mmike> Muž dođe doma pijan.
<Mmike> Žena mu opali šamar i kaže: "Budeš još pio ?"
<Mmike> Muž šuti.
<Mmike> Žena mu pritisne još jedan šamar: "Odgovori ! Budeš još pio ?"
<Mmike> Muž šuti.
<Mmike> Žena mu pritisne i treći šamar: "Reci ! Budeš još pio ?"
<Mmike> A muž će pomirljivo: "No, dobro ! Natoči mi !
<obruT> Mmike: to je prica iz vlastitog zivota ili  ? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/11/20-most-highly-rated-applications-to.html
<SilverSpace> Mmike: Synapse Launcher
<Mmike> Do you like word problems? You know those annoying "math" questions you had to study in class simply because the SAT used them. They went something like this:
<Mmike> "A train leaving a station at 10:50pm from San Francisco is travelling at 40MPH. Another train leaving Chicago at 12:00pm is going 60MPH. At which point will the two trains cross paths."
<Mmike> Even today, after studying years of advanced mathematics, statistics, and computer science, I still can't solve these things.
<Mmike> Brate mili, kaj si ti studirao ako nemres takve stvari rjesiti :)
<Mmike> Veli lik poslije, kaj pimpek, umjesto da mi daju dvije linearne jednadzbe, oni meni sakrivaju to, da ja to moram sam! :)
<Mmike> o lol
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> gnucash
<Mmike> to sam jedno 505 puta probao koristiti
<Mmike> :)
<obruT> ljude drve sa s tim jednazbama i svim pizdarijama, a da ih ne uce primjenu toga u stvarnom svijetu
<obruT> probao i odustao ? :)
<obruT> kod gnucasha je samo bitno da dobro poslozis na pocetku sve racune, a onda ide lako
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> obruT, ti koristis to?
<obruT> koristio neko duze vrijeme pa prestao, krenut cu opet uskoro jer si moram malo popratiti troskove zivota :)
<SilverSpace> nikako da izbace http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<SilverSpace> obruT: kak si mozes sa time popraviti troskove :)
<SilverSpace> meni nikako ne uspjeva
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> obruT, a, kak si slozis racune?
<Mmike> obruT, meni to izgleda k'o dvojno knjigovodstvo za firme, i to mi ima smisla, recimo - doduse, meni firma pre mala, pa mi nema smisla, jer mi lako izracunat di kaj tko, plus, sve kaj mi knjigovodja posalje mi je kristalno
<Mmike> al' da imam reciomo 2-3 skladista, 50ak dobavljaca, carine, ovo ono, onda bi mi gnucash bio ok
<Mmike> al' i opet je banana jer, kad napravim izlazni racun, onda ga moram na ruke 'knjiziti' u gnucash
<Mmike> dok za privatno opce ne vidim kak bi koristio to
<Mmike> jel' svaki racun meces unutra, ili?
<obruT> ja da
<Mmike> bas svaki svaki?
<Mmike> mislim, nema smisla ako nije svaki :0
<obruT> pa jedino tako mogu tocno pratiti sta se dogadja :)
<Mmike> a, daj hint neki :) 
<Mmike> kak si poslozio to
<obruT> ako ne stavim svaki, onda cem imati rupe
<Mmike> pa da probam i ja :)
<obruT> dakle slozio sam tekuci racun kao nesto na sto mi dolaze pare
<obruT> slozio sam jedan racun na kojem mi je kes
<obruT> i ostalo sam slozio odlazne racune i to fino grupirao, rezije - pa za svaki tip rezije, pa hrana, cuga, sportske aktivnosti, odjeca i tako to
<obruT> i doslovno svaku transakciju sam knjizio
<obruT> kad dizem s bankomata, radim transakciju tekuci - kes
<obruT> a kad trosim, ide s jednog od ta dva racuna u odgovarajuci
<obruT> stvar je da moras biti discipliniran
<obruT> e sad, sto se tice gnucash terminologije, koji tocno tip racuna mora biti za sto, ne sjecam se tocno, ali znam da sam gledao primjere u njihovoj dokumentaciji
<obruT> super je sto na kraju imas tocan uvid na sto ti koliko para ode
<SilverSpace> kuzis ti to mogu ja to pratiti koliko hoces kad to meni tako ne ispada http://vector.tutsplus.com/tutorials/illustration/creating-a-coffee-cup-with-inkscape/
<SilverSpace> :(
<Mmike> da, to je klasicno dvojno knjigovodstvo
<Mmike> sve sto radis knjizis na 2 strane
<obruT> uvijek je dvojno, uvijek s neceg skidas i na nesto stavljas
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> a, kako curu ukljucis u to sve?
<Mmike> ona ima svoja primanja, i imate zajednicke troskove
<Mmike> prebacujete si pare, ili?
<obruT> nije tesko ni slozit to ni nist, tesko je biti discipliniran i sve biljezit
<Mmike> tj, knjizis da si s njenog bankomata paru stavio u svoj kes i onda platio taj i taj racun?
<Mmike> jeps. ja za firmu to radim jednom tjedno, svaku subotu ujutro (ili nedjelju, ak se u petak zapijem)
<jelly> Vuco ide uvijek dalje http://tv.jutarnji.hr/video/show/1ac094c716328169c954d22ade777af6
<obruT> cura trenutno nije ukljucena, dakle ako racune placamo po pola, skinem si pola cifre
<obruT> dakle gledam svoje troskove
<Mmike> kuzim
<Mmike> ja moram nekak curu ufurat u sve, jer, malo mi smisla ima. Jedino je bed sto ona nemre koristiti gnucash koji je kod mene, nikako, right?
<obruT> teoretski moze ako joj das prava da pise po tim fajlovima
<Mmike> japs
<Mmike> bujemo nesh smislili
<obruT> fora mi je s gnucashom sto zna radit i s razlicitim valutama, pa mozes imat devizne racune, a on ti onda to moze preracunavat u kune i tako to
<obruT> nesto sitno sam se s tim igrao, ne previse, budem opet bacio pogled...
<obruT> mislim da cak moze od nekud pokupit trenutni tecaj
<Mmike> jelly, ping
<BotaniCar> Na kaj vi gubite vrijeme, milina :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kak ti menadziras svoje financije?
<obruT> BotaniCar: jelda :)
<jelly> Mmike: pong
<Mmike> jelly, za inquiry oko nekog debian paketa, sto radim? pisem maintaneru, ili odem na njuze, ili odem na mailinglistu, ili kaj? :)
<Mmike> konkretno me zanima zakaj postgres paket ne napravi u postgres usera 'root' koji ima sve ovlasti, pa da se ne moras drketat sa 'su - postgres' i inime
<BotaniCar> Mmike, privatne financije vodim u glavi, nije toliko zahtjevno da bi morao posezati za nekim softverom.
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kakve jos imas osim privatnih? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, daklem, u biti nemas pojma na kaj trosis paru :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imam apsolutnog pojma na kaj sam trosio, na kaj trosim, i na kaj planiram trositi paru 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ok, aj onda, s koliko jos para raspolazes ovaj mjesec?
<BotaniCar> Mislim da te se to ne tice
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> :) dobar izgovor za ne priznat da nemas pojma :)
<Mmike> i da, ne tice me se, u pravu si
<BotaniCar> Iskreno, znam u lipu , ali nije info za tebe
<Mmike> al' ne pitam zato kaj me zanima koliko para imas, netgo zato kaj brijem da nemas pojma
<Mmike> nit znas na kaj si najvise para potrosio ovaj mjesec
<Mmike> ja neznam, i to me frustrira
<Mmike> nemam pojma 'tocno' koliko trosim na hranu, koliko na pizdarije, nit koje su to pizdarije
<BotaniCar> Uz to, da bih to provjerio (ako ne znam) , vec imam web sucelje svoje banke, to mi pokriva sadasnjost i proslost transakciranja, ako mi bas zatreba neka evidencija
<Mmike> znam samo da svaki mjesec na kraju moram kombinirat ili iz firme dizat gotovinu i placat porez na dobit
<BotaniCar> Planiram financije u glavi i/ili u razgovoru s zenom, nemam ni tu kaj puno pisati
<obruT> aha, znaci zena je glavna :)
<Mmike> da :)
<obruT> mogo si odma reci :)
<Mmike> bas sam htio rec, mozda s njom moram pricat :)
<BotaniCar> Jos jedna stvar, da ne ispadne da vas jebem po obicaju. Prije dosta vremena sam imao kompliciraniji financijski zivot i vodio detaljnu evidenciju. Jedino sto sam od toga dobio je da sam tocno znao "koliko trosim na hranu", brojka mi se nije svidjela i mogao sam se jebat s tim kaj mi se ne svidja
<BotaniCar> zena nije glavna, jednaki smo. 
<Mmike> lijepo znat da nas cesto jebes po obicaju :)
<Mmike> al' dobro to sad
<Mmike> neznam, eto
<Mmike> ja neznam
<Mmike> idem cesto na cevape, nemam pojma kolko me to kosta
<Mmike> i brijem da si malo samo uredim financije da bih imao masu vise para
<Mmike> samo da planiram na kaj cu trositi
<obruT> ja planiram uskoro kupit stan i nakon toga ima da godinu dana jedem rizu i tjesto
<obruT> pa ce mi biti bitno di ide svaka lipa
<BotaniCar> Mmike: po svom iskustvu ti mogu reci da cinjenica da znam koliko sam para potrosio/imam ne mijenja nacin na koji ih trosim. 
<BotaniCar> Imao bi masu vise para da si velis, od sad si kuham doma i ne jedem vani, a ne moras ni jedan bajt evidentirati 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, dvojim
<Mmike> obruT, uh, promisli dobro dal' to zelis
<Mmike> iosim ak nemas neku zalihu kesa, pa uzimas kredu na 5-6 godina
<obruT> mislim kredu na 5-7 godina
<BotaniCar> kak dvojis ? Tebe muci sto uz priliv novca koji imas, na kraju mjeseca nemas neki visak ? Nemoj se ljutiti , ali mislim da s svojom kompleksnoscu financija mozes vie postici da smanjis zajebanciju, nego da ju evidentiras i places si kak nemas para jer ih trosis
<Mmike> obruT, to jos nekak ima smisla da. Fina zalihica se ima, a? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, bed je kad neznam na KAJ ih trosim
<obruT> Mmike: ustedilo se nesto sitno
<Mmike> jer, kad odbijem kredite, benzin i rezije, ostane mi da svaki mjesec spizdim(o) oko 4k kuna na - kaj? :)
<BotaniCar> zajebanciju.
<BotaniCar> jel te jebe kaj ne znas na kaj trosis, ili to kaj trosis ? Ako zelis imati viska novaca najjednostavnije ti je jedan mjesec se zabiti u kucu. neidi nikam, ne trosi na nista, pogledaj stanje racuna nakon toga. 
<BotaniCar> evidencija ti nece kurca pomoci ako na cevape trosis 1k kuna, a nemas namjeru prestati
<BotaniCar> samo ces biti frustriran jer imas evidentirano da trosis na nekaj na kaj ne bi trebao , a ipak to radis
<BotaniCar> Velim,znam po sebi ..
<Mmike> pa, ne
<Mmike> ako vidim da trosim 1k kuna mjesecno na cevape onda cu ih fakin prestat jest
<BotaniCar> Oces kurac
<Mmike> ili znat da mogu ic na cevape jednom mjesecno, i bok
<BotaniCar> jer, i sad vec znas da je bacanje novaca svaki odlazak na cevape, a ipak ides
<BotaniCar> Mislim, evidentiraj ti kaj hoces, ja ti prognoziram da ti nece nimalo pomoci 
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ja imam jedan problem, ti mi rjesavas drugi :)
<jelly> mozda se Mmike moze prisilit da promijeni navike za razliku od nekog drugog!
<Mmike> upravo tako
<BotaniCar> pa,to mozes i bez evidencije :)
<Mmike> gle, nisu fakin cevapi problem :)
<BotaniCar> Velim , jedina stavka u proracunu na koju mozes utjecati je zajebancija
<Mmike> nego to kaj nemam pojma di mi je para otisla :)
<BotaniCar> A nju mozes smanjiti kad god, bez evidencije
<Mmike> mozda ispadne da tihana na cigarete trosi pun kufer vise no sto mislim(o)
<Mmike> mozda ja na alkohol, drogu i kurve trosim jako puno!
<BotaniCar> Pa to sve mozes iz prsta izracunati :)
<BotaniCar> 1x kutija dnevno = 19kn , x30 = eto ti 
<BotaniCar> koji ce ti k evidencija za to ?
<Mmike> zato kaj izracun ocito ne stima
<BotaniCar> Ono kaj ne stima je lifestyle , ne izracun 
<Mmike> ha? :) ak popisem sve kaj trosim, i dalje mi fali 4k kuna, di je greska? :)
<Mmike> greska je u tome kaj nemam pojma na kaj trosim, pa to kaj sam popisao ne stima :)
<BotaniCar> U tebi, nisi popisao sve
<Mmike> pa da, nisam
<Mmike> jer nemam pojma na kaj trosim
<BotaniCar> Cuj, ponovit cu se. Samo ti evidentiraj sve, nije stetna navika. Ali ne ocekuj da ces, kad ipak dodjes do toga da nisi popisao 20 cevapa i kilu i po marihuane, da ih neces kupiti i iduci mjesec, budes. 
<Mmike> kak to mislis - nisi popisao
<Mmike> u tome je poanta
<Mmike> moras popisati sve
<Mmike> svaki dan zapises na kaj si trosio
<Mmike> i onda ZNAS na kaj trosis
<Mmike> inace samo brijes da znas
<BotaniCar> Mislim da si isto govorimo.
<Mmike> Pa, e. Ja brijem da ti nemas pojma na kaj trosis, da samo brijes da znas na kaj trosis. Ako sam u krivu, super za tebe. Ja znam da ja neznam na kaj trosim, a zelim znati. Jedini nacin da znam je da svaku pizdariju na koju sam potrosio paru - zabiljezim.
<BotaniCar> Nemam pojma kaj da dodam. Ja osobno znam koliko ce mi novaca ostati na racunu i bez pomoci softvera. Sretno s mijenjanjem navika
<Mmike> nema veze to s mijenjanjem navika
<Mmike> nego s time da (ponavljam) neznam na sto trosim
<SilverSpace> ja zimi potrosim puno manje nego ljeti
<Mmike> zimi je i hladnije nego nocu!
<SilverSpace> stara kuha hladetinu i tak bi si maznuo jednu suhu svinjsku nogicu uh
<SilverSpace> bemti zivot
<ivoks> Mmike: svaki odalazak na cevape je trosak bez kojeg mozes
<ivoks> to ce ti evidencija na kraju reci
<ivoks> al to znas i sad
<ivoks> kuhaj si doma, to ti je ozbiljno rezanje troskova
<ivoks> naravno, pazi kaj kupujes (uvijek kupuj hrvatsko) :)
<Mmike> ok, da, stoji, za cevape
<Mmike> jedem ih za gust ,ne z apotrebu
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> NISU FAKIN CEVAPI PROBLEM
<Mmike> ili, ako potrosim 4k kuna mjesecno na cevape, onda imam GADAN problem :)
<ivoks> pa nisu samo cevapi
<ivoks> ali ocito je 'gust' problem
<ivoks> ja ne bi cevape platio... onak... nikad
<ivoks> to mi je ko da platim pastetu u restoranu
<ivoks> i, koliko cesto ides na cevape?
<ivoks> jednom tjedno? dva puta?
<ivoks> 5?
<ivoks> nek je jednom tjedno... to je minimalno trosak od 50kn tjedno
<ivoks> znaci, 200kn mjesecno
<ivoks> i sad si vec na 3.800
<ivoks> a za 50kn si mogao napraviti obrok za dvoje
<ivoks> ako ne i za 4
<SilverSpace> u ludilu
<ivoks> kaj u ludilu?
<ivoks> http://online.konzum.hr/news/60000980
<ivoks> 1kg smrznutog pomes fritesa je 8kn (Ledo)
<ivoks> pola kile salsa umaka je 13kn
<ivoks> cijelo pile je 20kn
<ivoks> 41kn... pa mi reci da se cetvero ne moze najesti
<Mmike> na stranu, al'... zasto nebi platio cevape nikad?
<ivoks> cevapi, kao hrana, mi nisu privlacni
<ivoks> ono... mljeveno meso
<Mmike> uh, kakav grijeh :)
<ivoks> http://online.konzum.hr/categories/5471547/products/50005669?source=OFFER
<Mmike> velim, cevapi su primjer
<Mmike> cesce odem na dobar rostilj nego na cevape
<SilverSpace> hm kad smo kod chevosa tko mi je to duzan :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja se nudim,m reci samo kad hoces :) ili daj alternativu :0
<Mmike> al' oept
<Mmike> ja neznam na sto trosim
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> osim 'ocite' stvari
<ivoks> za 50kn se u konzumu mozes 'najest' vise i bolje nego sa cevapima
<ivoks> u nekom restacu
<ivoks> ako onom piletu dodas jos i kesten pire, jos uvijek si ispod 50kn
<ivoks> dodas faktor 1.1 (ulje, zacini i plin) i eto...
<SilverSpace> kruh i mljeko mene dnevno dode 40kn
<Mmike> fuj, kestenpire :)
<Mmike> opce ne kuzim kaj tu ima dobro :)
<ivoks> pa zasto jedes kruh i mlijeko
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i ja kazem fuj
<ivoks> niti jedno ni drugo nije zdravo
<Mmike> o jebem vas strucnjake
<Mmike> pravi ITjevci
<ivoks> a od 40kn kruha i mlijeka, normalna osoba moze zivjeti 3 dana
<Mmike> 'sad cu ja tebi objasniti kakav ti u biti problem imas' :)
 * Mmike trosi 9 kuna na kruh svaka dva/tri dana, i 9 kuna na mlijeko svakih 5 dana
<Mmike> cca
<Mmike> ali trosim i na pive u bircevima
<Mmike> trosim na pive u vrutku
<Mmike> trosim na cipicipseve i grickalice
<Mmike> trosim na cigarete
<Mmike> trosim na kajjaznam na kaj trosim
<Mmike> zato zelim nesto di mogu to sve biljeziti da VIDIM na kaj trosim :)
<Mmike> obruT, si tu jos?
 * ivoks vise ne trosi na cigarete
<ivoks> a na grickalice nikad ni nisam
<ivoks> cokolade znaju biti izniman trosak
<ivoks> Mmike: i sta ces onda, donijeti racun iz ducana i kaj
<ivoks> Mmike: zapisati to sve pod 'hranu'?
<SilverSpace> je kod mene se jede tri vrste kruha
<ivoks> i onda ces vidjeti da ti 3500kn ode na hranu
<SilverSpace> svako svoj 
<ivoks> al opet neces znaci koju tocno hranu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: komfornost se placa
<SilverSpace> hebi ga kad jedu peciva nece moj crni
<Mmike> sve je to ok
<Mmike> al' zelim znati na sto trosim
<ivoks> ja cu si danas napraviti papaline
<ivoks> kila papila manje od 15kn
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> i onda mogu rec 'ok, 5 vrsta sireva tjedno - moze', ali '12 cipseva svakih 5 dana - ne moze'
<Mmike> ili kaj vec
<ivoks> Mmike: al neces to znati
<ivoks> Mmike: jer neces pisati '100kn cips', vec '100kn hrana'
<ivoks> a ako odes previse u detalje, odustat ces :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> znam :)
<Mmike> pogotovo kad odem u getro pa imam 700 kuna na racunu i tamo imam od ulozaka i kefica za zube do cipseva sladoleda i podmetaca :)
<Mmike> jedini nacin je da upisujem stavku po stavku
<Mmike> zato mislim da mi gnucash ne valja bas
<ivoks> gnucash nije ni zamisljen za to
<ivoks> on je za vodjenje racuna, a ne stavaka na racunu
<ivoks> 'papila'?
<ivoks> o cem ja razmisljam dok pisem i citam...
<Mmike> eto, oburt kaze da mu je gnucash kul
<ivoks> pa je, ali ne radi isto sto i ti
<ivoks> njega zanima 'sport', 'hrana', 'kurve'
<ivoks> a tebe 'koja hrana, koje grickalice, koji sirevi'
<ivoks> a to mozes samo ako svaki dan potrosis 2h uz komp, prepisujuci racune :)
<Mmike> ok, nije bas tak
<Mmike> al' velim
<Mmike> ne vjerujem da potrosim bas 4k kuna mjesecno na hranu
<Mmike> vec da vidim u kojim sam ducanima napravio trosak bilo bi kul
<ivoks> pa eto, pocni s time
<ivoks> za to ti ne treba gnucash
<ivoks> spredsheet tablica je dovoljna
<ivoks> spreadsheet
<SilverSpace> Mmike: prvi slobodni trening
<SilverSpace> ljepa staza 
<Mmike> JEBEMTI
<Mmike> konja
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ljubim te
<Mmike> ivoks, gnucash mi uopce ne treba
<Mmike> al me ponukalo kad sam vidio da ibrozovic to trosi
<Mmike> moras bit glup da catas file u kojem je rsync log cijelog stroja
<ivoks> https://openvpn.fox-it.com/
<ivoks> https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/PolarSSLintegration
<jelly> niko ne vjeruje opensslovcima ;-)
<Mmike> jelly, kud da pitam za debian paket? :) maintainera drito, ili mailingliste? ili da prijavim bug k'o sto su mi rekli na #debian (iako, to nije bug)
<jelly> sorry, kontekst?
<jelly> a, su - postgres.  Iskreno da velim, ja sam mislio da je to normalno za Pg
<Mmike> Pa, mislim, to je default.
<Mmike> Kad buildas/instaliras posgres onda je root account onaj pod kojim je postgres instaliran
<jelly> a ako se koristi ident auth, onda je logicno i najjednostavnije tako sloziti
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> al' zasto root nije dodan?
<jelly> ok.  U cem je problem? :-)
<Mmike> lakse bi bilo maintainati sve da mosh k'o root reci: pg_dump
<Mmike> a ne da moras: su postgres -c 'pg_dump'
<Mmike> pa eto, zanima me zakaj je debian to tak napravio
<Mmike> tj, zakaj pri instalaciji ne dodaju u postgres usera 'root' koji se isto moze spojit samo s lochosta, k'o root, bez passworda
<Mmike> i koji je superuser u postgresu
<jelly> mozda pise u changelogu ili README.Debian
<civija> majstor :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKSbUciiuPg&feature=share
<Mmike> hm, fakat, idem pogledat
<Mmike> al' ak ne pise, di da pitam? :) maintainera drito, ili ?
<jelly> da, ili okini bug report sa Priority: wishlist
<Mmike> kuzim
<Mmike> thnx
<jelly> ak posaljes bug, onda ce biti vidljiv sa goog^H^H^H^Hinterneta i dostupan drugima za referencu
<Mmike> yo
<Mmike> ima smisla
<Mmike> mislio sam mozda da bolje na nekoj mailinglisti pitati
<SilverSpace> civija: lol
<jelly> ak ima lista za pakiranje pga svakako
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koje ti je vrijeme na brazilu?
<jelly> Mmike: /whois pitti pitti
<ivoks> martin pitt
<ivoks> kaj ga trebas?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> pise gore :)
<ivoks> pa ono... to je debian policy
<Mmike> koje?
<ivoks> sto manje ovlasti rootu :)
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> ako se servis moze vrtiti kao neki treci korisnik, tako se treba vrtiti
<Mmike> pa sve 5
<Mmike> al' za adminanje toga
<Mmike> mislim, nema smisla
<jelly> kak nema
<Mmike> zasto moram: su postgres -c 'pg_dump'
<Mmike> zasto ne mogu 'pg_dump'
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> zato sto bi onda svakom PgSQL adminu morao dati root
<jelly> pa i na mysql moras upisati posebno rootov password
<ivoks> jelly: pa ne bas... mozes kao obican korisnik
<Mmike> jes, al' za mysql mozes u .my.cnf staviti root password
<jelly> ivoks: hoce da _i_ root moze raditi pg_dump
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> tj, gledam jel' ima neki bed ako se root moze spojiti na postgres kao - root
<ivoks> sorry, ali zasto
<jelly> zasto ne
<ivoks> jer root vec moze
<ivoks> koristeci su
<Mmike> to znatno komplicira masu toga
<jelly> e al to je Mmikeu tlaka
<ivoks> isto je i sa hrpom drugih servisa
<Mmike> primjer
<ivoks> ldap
<jelly> oracle
<ivoks> ako sa rootom napravis slapadd, openldap se nece pokrenuti
<ivoks> jer mu sve fileove chownas na roota
<ivoks> a servis se vrti kao openldap user
<Mmike> pa e
<Mmike> i postgres se dalje vrti k'o postgres user
<jelly> oracle sve zivo radi pod su - oracle
<ivoks> pa e
<ivoks> Mmike: citas list i?
<Mmike> stovise, postgres se opce nece pokrenuti kao postgres
<Mmike> al' kad dumpam bazu, moram se prvo suati na postgres usera
<jelly> kak se nece pokrenuti
<Mmike> kad hocu pogledati procese ili bilo kaj, su - postgres
<ivoks> ja ti govorim da koristenje roota s openldap alatima ubije ldap servis
<Mmike> ivoks, to bas nema veze s ovime
<Mmike> btw, sto je 'list i'?
<ivoks> 'citas li ti'
<ivoks> typo
<ivoks> ne koristim postgre, pa ti ne mogu reci
<ivoks> al ono, ne cudi me jer je ista praksa sa vecinom servisa
<Mmike> pa, ono, nije bas :)
<ivoks> jel pgdump (ili kako vec) koristi socket/port za spajanje na pgsql ili to radi drugacije?
<Mmike> koristi socket/port
<Mmike> koristi named pipe
<Mmike> koristi sto hoces
<Mmike> u biti, imas, mozda, pravo
<Mmike> muysql po defaultu te pita za password
<Mmike> i ako hoces da se mysql toolsi mogu spajati k'o root, onda rootu u .my.cnf stavis [client] user=root\npassword=jakotajnitekst
<Mmike> i onda mosh mysqldump pokrenit k'o root
<Mmike> i svu silu cuda
<Mmike> i znatno si olaksaio si administraciju
<Mmike> slicno si tak slozi sam i za posgres - dodaj root usera, reci mu da je 'superuser' i slozi pg_ident/pg_hba
<Mmike> ne kuzim, doduse, zasto root to ne moze po defaultu, al' dobro
<Mmike> jer, kad editiras /etc/mysq/mysql.conf
<Mmike> jel' to radis k'o root ili k'o mysql user?
<ivoks> pa ne moze ni root po defaultu, ako ne upises username/password
<Mmike> dal' restartas servis k'o root ili k'o mysql user?
<Mmike> Mmike muysql po defaultu te pita za password
<Mmike> Mmike i ako hoces da se mysql toolsi mogu spajati k'o root, onda rootu u .my.cnf stavis [client] user=root\npassword=jakotajnitekst
<Mmike> ne vidim, kazem, doduse, zasto je to tako
<ivoks> pa no
<Mmike> jer je tlaka pamtiti jos jedan password
<ivoks> ti bi da mysql user moze, bez pitanja, dumpat i uci u bazu?
<ivoks> naime, openldap ima takvo sto...
<Mmike> ne, jeboga riza s orasima!
<Mmike> ne koristim ldap nigdje, neznam nista o tome :)
<Mmike> ja bih da 'root' user na stroju moze admin stvari na bazi raditi bez da se jebe s posebnim passwordima
<ivoks> 14:33 < ivoks> ti bi da mysql user moze, bez pitanja, dumpat i uci u bazu?
<ivoks> 14:33 < Mmike> ne, jeboga riza s orasima!
<ivoks> onda valjda da?
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> ne 'mysql' user, 'root' user
<ivoks> ah, pardon, mislio sam na roota
<Mmike> jbg, sorry, ovo s citanjem misli na daljinu mi ne ide. ak te drzim za ruku, onda radi ok :)
<ivoks> kazem, ldap ima takvo sto
<ivoks> -Y EXTERNAL
<ivoks> a zasto to tako nije za mysql/postgre, ne znam
<ivoks> sigurno postoji razlog, pitaj...
<Mmike> pa e
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jer, velim
<ivoks> meni odgovara ovako
<Mmike> ja na svim strojevima svojim imam u /root/.my.cnf root password od mysqla
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sad cu probati nisam vozio
<ivoks> jer na nekim serverima mysql root i server root nisu isti ljudi
<Mmike> i to je megasuper jer je hrpu toga lakse napraviti, izskriptirati i sve to
<Mmike> da, ivoks, i mysql-root se i dalje moze spojiti sa bilo kojeg user accounta sa 'mysql -u root -p'
<Mmike> ako zna mysql root password
<ivoks> tako je
<Mmike> ali root na stroju, zakaj on nebi mogao defaultno uc u mysql k'o root?
<ivoks> ali root user ne moze, sto i zelim
<Mmike> zasto?
<ivoks> pa zato jer se lik ne kuzi u mysql
<ivoks> da, moze sve razjebat namjerno
<Mmike> tko, root na stroju?
<ivoks> ali ideja je da ne moze slucajno :)
<Mmike> a mislim, jebiga onda :)
<Mmike> al' izgleda da je logika ista. ako zelis da ti root moze, slozi si
<Mmike> za mysql je to tako da dodas /root/.my.cnf, za postgres malo komplikovanije
<ivoks> al opet...
<ivoks> mysql root nije 'superroot' za mysql
<ivoks> system root je 'superroot' za mysql
<Mmike> da, ma, ovo samo olaksava
<ivoks> jer moze razjebat 'mysql root', bez da ovaj to zna :)
<Mmike> woha, ovi opet daju snimku stare utrke, brazill, 1984 :)
<ivoks> ja gledam odbojku
<Mmike> mansel u wiliamsu :)
<ivoks> reprizu tekme od sinoc
<ivoks> nizozemska imala 2:0 i 21:19 u trecem setu (igra se do 25)
<ivoks> mi dobijemo treci set, 2:1
<Mmike> prost/senna u mclarenu :)
<ivoks> u 4. setu nekoliko mec lopti za nizozemsku, ali dobijemo set
<ivoks> nema toga u varazdinu :/
<ivoks> na kojem je to kanalu?
<ivoks> ne vjerujem!
<ivoks> okrenem DomaTV
<ivoks> i zamisli, na programu *nije* turska ili meksicka serija
<Mmike> schumacher u bennetonu :)
<Mmike> ti bar vidis doma tv
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 1.13.323
<Mmike> SilverSpace, odakle si skinuo brazil? 
<Mmike> kak se tocno zove staza jel' mosh vidjet?
<Mmike> ili je to dio nekog packa?
<SilverSpace> da 
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> e sad
<Mmike> "Hoces pivu ili sok?" - "Hocu."
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> staze 2011
<SilverSpace> F1_2011rfactorTracks
<SilverSpace> Mmike: uvjek sam za pifo
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bedastoce pitas :)
<SilverSpace> bolju rezu imam nego webber danas :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, odakle si skinuo, koliko je velik taj pack, nemam to :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ajmo na pifo onda!
<SilverSpace> cca 800mb
<Mmike> leti torrent :)
<ivoks> lacko na sptvu
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> horsefeathers majica
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je .exe?!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj je unutra?
<Mmike> kak da taj exe sad pokrenem na 
<Mmike> ma joooooooooooooj
<obruT> ivoks: koja emisija ?
<jelly> idem mu sad rec da ga tracate...
<ivoks> der dachstein :)
<ivoks> obruT: sportska tv, sad
<ivoks> obruT: akcijska centrala
<ivoks> ovi klinci sve bolesnije skacu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sezona 2011 sve staze
<obruT> jel ima sta zanimljivo ? gledao sam prve dvije emisije, nije bilo penjanja nist :P
<ivoks> sad je bordanje
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 1.12.251
<ivoks> kuzis ti taj horsefeathers
<Mmike> SilverSpace, cek, amis me zajebava, sporo mi skida :)
<ivoks> kad smo mi to poceli nosit, nitko jos na to nije brijao... i bili su losi :D
<ivoks> a gle ih sad, organiziraju natjecanja
<ivoks> ceska tekstilna kompanija
<ivoks> e moj varteksu i kamensko, socijalisticki trolovi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne sijecam se koliko je meni skinuo brzo
<ivoks> cuj ove nase likove, slovenke uce nasu himnu :)
<ivoks> tak treba :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> vrate se doma, mama ih pita kak je bilo
<ivoks> a one, 'super, naguzili me hrvati, a i naucila sam hrvatsku himnu'
<ivoks> obruT: evo ti hodanje/penjanje :)
<obruT> ih, to Simun nesto melje
<obruT> vjerojatno neki trekking
<ivoks> je
<obruT> jemu sunce, u zadnje vrijeme bilo par penjackih tekmi i nist o tome na ovoj akcijskoj :P
<ivoks> obruT: nije bilo bogatih sponzora ocito
<Mmike> kak' mogu vidjeti na koji mi se host odnosi entry u 'known hosts' ?
<ajhi> kad se ssh-ash
<ajhi> onda ti kaze koji je red
<ajhi> (ako imas s tim problema)
<ivoks> ok, gnome3 forsira suspend kada poklopis poklopac
<ivoks> ali je dovoljno pametan da to ne napravi ako si spojio eksterni monitor
<ivoks> windows7 uvijek suspenda
<ivoks> spojim telku, upalim film, poklopim poklopac i film krepa
<jelly> pa nemoj poklapat
<jelly> Doctor, it hurts when I do this
<ivoks> dobijem eksport podataka iz isvua
<ivoks> uopce nemogu desifrirati koji to charset
<ivoks> cp1250
<ivoks> iconv to the rescue
<Mmike> ivoks, al' u win7 to mosh iskljucit
<ivoks> Mmike: pa mozes i u ubuntuu :)
<Mmike> kak da ja sad ovih 800 MB prebacim u windowse? :)
<ivoks> idem jest ribu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: stick
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mudri moj covjece, thnx
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> nije mi nesh izmodeliran brazil
<Mmike> 1:14 sam napravio
<Mmike> al' sam morao malo podesit auto
<Mmike> sad gledam 1993, european grand prix, donnigton park :)
<SilverSpace> 1.12.251
<Mmike> senna u prvom krugu pretekao njih 5 :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, s kojim autom?
<SilverSpace> sauber
<SilverSpace> ovi novi ne idu tako brzo
<SilverSpace> teze ih upravljati
<SilverSpace> puno teze
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> mislim da nisu tak dobro modelirani
<Mmike> trebalo bi onu nippon formulu skinit
<Mmike> to je navodno izvrsno napravljeon
<Mmike> s cime vozis?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ??
<Mmike> zakljucujem da ti nije nesto jasno
<Mmike> al' fakat neznam na koji rekad se odnosi :0
<SilverSpace> gamepads
<SilverSpace> na to mislis
<Mmike> a, cek
<Mmike> to je ono sto sim i pokazao neki dan?
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> al' pa kak tam doziras gas/kocnicu?
<SilverSpace> volan mogu na tri nacina
<Mmike> a kas/kocnica?
<SilverSpace> gumcici 
<SilverSpace> evo pocinje drugi trening
<SilverSpace> http://i00.twenga.com/video-gaming/pc-steering-wheel/trust-sight-fighter-vibration-feedback-p_83212vb.png
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je varanje! :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, znaci, imas tracking control upaljen kao i abs?
<sale> tracking :-)
<ivoks> ako je nesto dosadnije od F1, onda je to F1 trening :)
<ivoks> u biti, F1 je super
<ivoks> fino, poslije rucka
<ivoks> oni se vrte u krug, a tebi se prispava
<sale> :-)
<ivoks> priznajte, svi zaspete gledajuci F1
<ivoks> BDP rastao ispod očekivanja, tek 0,6%! Najcrnji scenarij za 2012.: Još dublja recesija
<ivoks> izraz 'jos dublja recesija' podrazumijeva da je sad recesija
<ivoks> a nije
<sale> meni se bas i ne spava od F1
<ivoks> lazes :)
<jelly> #define recesija
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/znanost-it/pogledajte-sto-nam-htc-i-samsung-pripremaju-za-2012-godinu.html
<ivoks> recesija ima jednoznacnu definiciju
<ivoks> 2 successive quarters of negative growth
<ivoks> recimo, SAD je iz recesije izasao jos 2009.
<ivoks> mi smo ove godine ostvaraili rast
<ivoks> hihi
<Mmike> ivoks opet cita beznacajne brojeve i analizira ih :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6h5JSojJN3Y
<Mmike> uz to, da, nikom se ne spava od f1
<Mmike> meni to zanimljivije od hokeja u nizerazrednoj ligi :)
<Mmike> dakako, nista nije zanimljivo kao dinamo kad gubi od reala :)
<Mmike> jel' ima RFC koji definira + u emailu?
<Mmike> tipa: mario.splivalo+konj@srce.hr 
<Mmike> ?
<ivoks> da, to je standard
<Mmike> sto to znaci?
<ivoks> to znaci da je adf r 24tq or gaewrg
<ivoks> jel sad jasnije? :)
<ivoks> ne znam kako objasniti 'da, to je standard'
<ivoks> http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc822.html
<Mmike> ne, ivoksu
<Mmike> sto znaci +konj :)
<ivoks> to je ko da pitas sto znaci '.' u ime.prezime
<ivoks> ili sto znaci z u 'prezime'
<ivoks> znak
<Mmike> pa, bas i ne :)
<Mmike> Some mail services allow a user to append a tag to his email address (e.g., where joeuser@example.com is the main address, which would also accept mail for joeuser+work@example.com or joeuser-family@example.com). The text of tag may be used to apply filtering and to create single-use addresses.[5][6][7] Some IETF standards-track documents, such as RFC 5233 refer to this convention as "sub-addressing".
<Mmike> al' nije po 822
<Mmike> tj, 822 veli samo da je to ispravni emjal
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> taj 'filter delimiter' moze biti bilo koji znak
<ivoks> netko koristi +
<ivoks> netko %
<ivoks> il sta ja znam
<ivoks> ovisi o mail serveru
<ivoks> RFC definira samo ispravne oblike mail adresa
<ivoks> ne i to sto one nekome predstavljaju
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> moze biti i :
<ivoks> i "
<ivoks> u principu moze biti skoro sve osim ' ' i '@'
<Mmike> yeps, sve jasno
<Mmike> kako redirektate stderr i stdout u neki file?
<Mmike> 2>&1 ili &>?
<jelly-home> ovisi jel gore pise #!/bin/sh ili nesto drugo
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> bash
<jelly-home> onda je svejedno
<jelly-home> bitno da si svjestan da kad pises bashizme koristis #!/bin/bash a ne nesto drugo
<jelly-home> ionako svaki pristojni OS ima bash po defaultu
<jelly-home> (tj. Linux i Solaris :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: cuj njega sad varam :)
<Mmike> pa to je varanje
<Mmike> ma u biti
<Mmike> iz krona se dize
<Mmike> i gledam kaj je lik napravio
<Mmike> cuda isusova
<Mmike> ima zilijardu skripti koje se pokrecu
<Mmike> rade iste stvari
<Mmike> a testiraju sa if [ -e /tmp/lockfile ]
<Mmike> race conditiona koliko hoces
<hbogner> zna netko neki apache log parser da mi izracuna dnevni/mjesecni promet
<hbogner> imam awstats ali on mi java klijent prikazuje kao robota
<hbogner> i to ide u not viewed traffic
<hbogner> a to bas mene zanima
<hbogner> ili ima nacin kako to na awstatru nastimat
<sale> hbogner: jesi li isprobao piwik? http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/piwik/
<hbogner> sale, nisam
<hbogner> najlakse bi mi bilo samo za awstats promjeniti postavek ako se moze
<SilverSpace> Firefox 3.6 ??
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntuhr.co.uk/
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> nasao di ima listu browsera, i dodao svoje, ali sad nepase hash
<hbogner> pljuv
<Mmike> hbogner, visitors
<Mmike> sale, ljubimruke :) piwik je skroz kul :) al' nemre parsat postsojece logove
<hbogner> Mmike, visitors?
<sale> Mmike: znam, ali ono... za startati nove statse... :-)
<Mmike> hbogner, visitors
<Mmike> sale, meni to skroz kul, i dosta ovi moji pornjavatori to koriste
<jelly-home> kakseonozvalo... tube8.com ?
<jelly-home> pitam se sto je bilo sa prvih sedam
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tube8 je u procesu migracije u amsterdam
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: lol
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://www.raspberrypi.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Raspi-Model-AB-Mono-1.png
<SilverSpace> 5:1
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-26
<dodobas> usporeno jutro
<MmikeDOMA> mlje
<dodobas> http://www.programiranje.co :)
<MmikeDOMA> spor mi je skener za popizdit
<dodobas> skener ili skaner ... to mi nije nikad bilo jasno
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/nezadovoljan-uslugom-taxi-cammea-hakirao-im-stranicu-clanak-350330
<jelly-home> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-open-tags-except-xhtml-self-contained-tags/1732454#1732454
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: trening :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/citrus-a-libreoffice-interface-for-today/
<SilverSpace> zanimljiva stvarcica http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/cotton-candy-the-usb-sized-arm-pc-that-runs-ubuntu/
<jelly-home> http://sites.google.com/site/slavennovic/mp3/Jagodinskazirafa.mp3
<igustin> https://vjetrenjaca.org/projekti/provjetravanje-javne-nabave/
<ivoks> igustin: jesi se nasao? :)
<ivoks> nesto se usporilo :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jeste iscupali disk
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jesmo
<hbogner> SilverSpace, jesam ti reko :D
<SilverSpace> kaj je crko
<ivoks> pa to je bilo prije 8-9 sati
<SilverSpace> da znam 
<ivoks> sutra cu ja otici ubaciti samsung
<ivoks> igustin: nesto si tih? :)
<hbogner> ivoks, to su oni "novi diskovi"
<ivoks> krivo sam rekao
<hbogner> kaj je sklapano ove/prosle godine
<ivoks> dakle, riknuo je jedan od 500G ili koliko je vec
<ivoks> da, ono sto je nedavno sklapano
<hbogner> ahaa
<ivoks> e sad, dok se taj disk ne zamijeni, ja cu ubaciti jedan manji seagate
<ivoks> tak toliko da / ostane siguran
<ivoks> a /srv, well, jebiga :) dok ne dodje disk, ne mozemo puno
<hbogner> mislim da su oni novi bili od 1 tera, ali nesjecam se tocno
<hbogner> stari su bil 320 giga kolko se sjecam
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> dovoljno za /
<igustin> Rakar ponovo doživio DDoS, i odmah dignuo stvar u jačoj Amazonovoj EC2 konfiguraciji :)
<igustin> mislim da dosta ljudi neće mirno spavati idućih dana
<ivoks> koju god sam firmu pogledao, sve su imale manji profit u 2010, u odnosu na 2009.
<jelly-home> rakar?
<igustin> Marko Rakar
<jelly-home> tko/sto je to
<ivoks> igustin: 'jaca ec2 konfiguracija' mu nece pomoci
<jelly-home> aha, bloger nekakvi
<igustin> jelly-home: nemoj mi reći da nisi čuo za Rakara? :S :O
<jelly-home> kao sto vidis
<igustin> ivoks: pomogla mu je, ova se dobro nosi s navalom
<igustin> ona prethodna je umrla
<ivoks> igustin: poanta clouda je da se skalira horizontalno, ne vertikalno
<ivoks> igustin: daj ga meni uputi meni drugi put da mu ja to slozim :D
<jelly-home> valjda lik nije cuo za cloudflare
<igustin> anyway, kad netko nađe zanimljivosti glede KING-ICT i ostalih... objavite :)
<igustin> mislim da je lik dobro potkovan i okružen upućenim ljudima ;)
<hbogner> jelly, nabava.vjetrrenjaca.org ili tasko nekako
<hbogner> jedno r
<jelly-home> nema nabavi vjetrenjaca
<hbogner> da, sad stranice crkavaju, prije pol sata-sat je radilo normalno
<hbogner> http://nabava.vjetrenjaca.org/
<jelly-home> ae, to ne radi
<hbogner> meni radi
<ivoks> dobro dodje za usporedit cijene :)
<igustin> ...ili nekom pucat u koljena :P
<ivoks> :)
 * hbogner slusa: Sabaton - Hail to the king
<ivoks> nemam ja kome pucat u koljena
<ivoks> igustin: ovaj web je lose izveden, najozbiljnije ti kazem
<ivoks> dusu dao za horizontalno skaliranje
<ivoks> al eto...
<jelly-home> wtf je Apis IT
<jelly-home> ah, gzaop
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> apis it je 'najveca' it kompanija u hr :D
<ivoks> dok je HP 498. :)
<ivoks> il tak nes
<ivoks> 495.
<ivoks> Naručitelj: HRVATSKE CESTE D.O.O.
<ivoks> Ponuditelj: ZUPANIJSKE CESTE ZAGREBACKE ZUPANIJE D.O.O. (VODECI PARTNER)
<ivoks> iz supljeg u prazno
<ivoks> Vrijednost ugovora: 1.607.118.830,00 kn
<jelly-home> bitno da je muving
<hbogner> to je ko s 2 menagera i koferom od 100000 kuna
<hbogner> oba su pojeli govna la promet je 200k
<jelly-home> heh, "Ugovori s datumom objave manjim od datuma sklapanja ugovora" ... pa kak mozes biti toliko slampav
<ivoks> Naručitelj: ZUPANIJSKA UPRAVA ZA CESTE ZAGREBACKE ZUPANIJE
<ivoks> Ponuditelj: ZUPANIJSKE CESTE ZAGREBACKE ZUPANIJE
<ivoks> ? :)
<ivoks> Vrijednost ugovora: 108.469.317,00 kn
<ivoks> to je sve ludo :)
<hbogner> ivoks, ne, to je sve rodbina :D
<ivoks> zaboravio sam pogledati za sto je natjecaj
<ivoks> al br. 1 je najjaci
<ivoks> 1. Redovito odrzavanje i zastita drzavnih cesta na podrucju Republike Hrvatske za razdoblje od cetiri godine: 800/2009-652
<ivoks> Naručitelj: HRVATSKE CESTE D.O.O.
<ivoks> Ponuditelj: ZUPANIJSKE CESTE ZAGREBACKE ZUPANIJE D.O.O. (VODECI PARTNER)
<ivoks> Vrijednost ugovora: 1.607.118.830,00 kn
<ivoks> kak hrvatske ceste narucuju odrzavanje svojih cesta od cesta zagreb
<ivoks> 32. Radovi redovitog odrzavanja i zastite zupanijskih i lokalnih cesta za razdoblje od 4 godine
<ivoks> Naručitelj: ZUPANIJSKA UPRAVA ZA CESTE ZAGREBACKE ZUPANIJE
<ivoks> Ponuditelj: ZUPANIJSKE CESTE ZAGREBACKE ZUPANIJE
<ivoks> al ok...
<ivoks> Predmet nabave: pas RUPI, njemacki ovcar
<ivoks> Procjena vrijednosti ugovora: 163.934,00 kn
<ivoks> haha
<SilverSpace> prvi audi koji mi se svida http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/audijev-premium-malisan-a1-s-peterim-vratima-/989612/?foto=1
<jelly-home> rupi!!1 <3
<hbogner> kaj ides u indiju pa kupujes rupije?
<jelly-home> https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/11/3/110
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<SilverSpace> jel tko kupovao sa The kernel was tainted because the Intel "mei" module from staging was
<SilverSpace> loaded. The kernel used was the final 3.1 from the ubuntu mainline ppa
<SilverSpace> fuck
<CrazyLemon> to je neka nova online trgovina? :p
<SilverSpace> jel tko kupovao sa amazon.com
<jelly-home> ma macka mu je sjela na Paste
<CrazyLemon> :))
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: to samo Mmike ima macku :)
<SilverSpace> zasto oni nemaju paypal placanje
<SilverSpace> nabijem ih
<jelly-home> statisticki gledano vjerojatno je da bar jos jedna osoba s kanala ima macku
<jelly-home> nemas karticu?
<jelly-home> ili ne zelis dat
<SilverSpace> ma imam 
<SilverSpace> samo mi je nekako lakse kad ima paypal 
<SilverSpace> glupi android i market 
<SilverSpace> ne mogu kupit preko njega
<jelly-home> paypal = ebay = konkurencija
<SilverSpace> na amazon.com je app jeftiniji 50% nego u marketu
<SilverSpace> ubiti nije sad su i tu stavili popust
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-27
<MmikeRMRM> dolar = 5.5
<drj_cro> jutar
<drj_cro> MmikeRMRM: ping?
<dodobas> yello
<hbogner> pozdrav
<chaky|lap> Linux archdell 3.1.2-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Nov 22 09:17:56 CET 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5750 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<SilverSpace> chaky|lap: kaj si na arch proso :)
<chaky|lap> ma e, malo vrtim archlinux na laptopu
<chaky|lap> za sada mi sve radi osim wirelessa, trebam jos instalirati broadcom driver za to
<SilverSpace> ja se nikako odluciti da isprobam tajarch
<SilverSpace> postao sam ljen prije sam svako malo nesto isprobavao
<chaky|lap> SilverSpace: ja cu vrtiti malo archlinux na laptopu da vidim kako sve to radi, a isto tako njegov pacman alat za instaliranje programa. Kako sada stvari stoje, sve radi super. Mozda cak pobrisem Ubuntu s desktop racunala i instaliran archlinux :)
<SilverSpace> chaky|lap: jel to deb baza
<SilverSpace> cekam novo racunalo pa cu ga staviti na ovo stro
<chaky|lap> ne
<SilverSpace> oj Vlado9A3CY :)
<Vlado9A3CY> hej SilverSpace :)
 * hbogner se igra sa BridgeBuilding
<hbogner> fora igrica
<chaky|lap> SilverSpace: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman
<MmikeRMRM> hbogner, de si to naso?
<Mmike> drj_cro, nemrem danas nikak, neki bedovi doma, do sad bio van kuce
<hbogner> Mmike, google
<hbogner> iam za skinut i za linux i za win
<Mmike> http://www.bridgebuilder-game.com/
<Mmike> to?
<hbogner> valjda, samo sad nemogu naci linux verziju
<hbogner> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3220458/bridgebuilding.tar.gz
<hbogner> evo ti
<hbogner> http://crypticsea.com/bridgebuilding.tar.gz
<hbogner> http://crypticsea.com/bbgsetup.exe
<hbogner> http://crypticsea.com/
<Mmike> a cek
<Mmike> to je full verzija?
<Mmike> jer sam ja demo skinuo
<hbogner> kink sa glewvne nevalja
<hbogner> ovaj tasrgz skini
<hbogner> odi na http://crypticsea.com/ i na dnu je
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> ovaj brigrebuilder-game.com je bolji
<Mmike> :0
<hbogner> meni i ovaj dobar
<Mmike> dobar je, dobar
<Mmike> al' tamo imas i vjetar i svasta
<Mmike> hbogner, hvala sto si mi ubio poslijepodne
<hbogner> Mmike, nisam ja kriv, lriva je tvoja slaba samokontrola
<hbogner> pusti mostove na miru idi zaradjivat novce :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> al ima ih sjebanih :D
<Mmike> sad sam na level7
<Mmike> spektakularno se srusio :)
<Mmike> voila!
<Mmike> ok, level 8 sutra
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne treniras brazil
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj nije fora gradnja mostova?
<Mmike> hbogner, guba :)
<Mmike> imas onaj xconstruction za androide
<Mmike> na istu foru
<hbogner> Mmike, je. al nemam android :)
<Mmike> eh :)
<SilverSpace> jeste vidjeli ovo http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/cotton-candy-the-usb-sized-arm-pc-that-runs-ubuntu/
<ivoks> kad vidite mmikea, recite mu da mu je pristup serveru namjerno onemogucen
<ivoks> tako da se ne cudi
<ivoks> a biti ce mu omogucen kada objasni neke stvari
<hbogner> kaj je mirorao pornotube na serveru :D
<jelly-home> heh
<CrazyLemon> 'minirao' bitcoine :)
<jelly-home> skidao ilegani sadrzaj i chatao sa maloljetnicama
<Neuromanc> lol
<SilverSpace> super android app  https://market.android.com/details?id=com.sand.airdroid
<jelly-home> za?
<drj_cro> Mmike: ok.nisam ni ja mogao.danas sam bio pravi otac, cijeli dan doma :)
<jelly-home> <ivoks> kad vidite mmikea, recite mu da mu je pristup serveru namjerno onemogucen <ivoks> tako da se ne cudi <ivoks> a biti ce mu omogucen kada objasni neke stvari
<Mmike> kolicina napuhanosti tog covjeka postaje nevjerojatna :)
<Mmike> svatko normalan bi nazvao, pitao 'koji kufer', ili sto vec, al' eto, ivoks mora svima pokazati da je sef :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i? 
<Mmike> jelly-home, danke schoen :)
<ivoks> Mmike: filmovi i mp3i?
<Mmike> ivoks, telefonko?
<ivoks> server udruge se ne moze koristiti za ilegalne stvari
<ivoks> ako sam zbog toga napuhan, onda ok, napuhan sam
<ivoks> molim ukloni to
<Mmike> Pa, mogao si me nazvati i pitati. Mogao si mi ne poklopiti slusalicu kad sam te malocas nazvao.
<Mmike> A mogao si i citati mailove koje sam slao.
<ivoks> ne mogu na tel jer je buka oko mene
<Mmike> Strahota :)
<Mmike> Opet pijes negdje, priznaj.
<ivoks> mail nisam dobio niti jedan
<Mmike> Ne znam sto bih ti tu rekao. 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: oj kaj i
<Mmike> Uglavnom, poceti cu micati sutra predvecer, cim server novi zasarafim, trebati ce cca 2 dana da se makne.
<SilverSpace> mislis na brazil
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa miljenik ti nije prvi u utrci.
<Mmike> Yo, yo.
<ivoks> saljes na @grad.hr? to ne pratim na mobu
<SilverSpace> pa morao jednu pustiti webberu
<ivoks> omogucen ti je pristup
<Mmike> ivoks, jbg, trebalo je biti 2-3 tjedna, al' se oduzilo
<Mmike> hvala, veliki gospodaru svemira.
<Mmike> Paziti cu da vise ne zgrijesim ovako.
<drj_cro> :)
<Mmike> btw, sto se tice diska, crknutog
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> 3:3
<Mmike> kako smo sigurni da nije otisao port na ploci ili takvo sto? Jer sam dobio mail od linksa da se disk cini ok,.
<Mmike> javit ce mi se sutra, kazu
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1gqpQBkDuU
<SilverSpace> vratili se sa 0:3
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGezKXz6Vyk&feature=related <- lol :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, blj?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj blj? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' vjezbas vec australiju? :0
<Mmike> simple scan je bas to - simple
<Mmike> jel' ima nesto trece? (drugo  = xsane)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) jos je rano 
<Mmike> xsane ima iritantnu 'ficuru' da ne pamti gdje je zadnje sejvao dokument
<Mmike> i uvijek mi home otvori
<SilverSpace> da to skaniranje me uvijek zajebavalo
<Mmike> pa, meni radi out of the box
<Mmike> al' mi ovaj simplescan spor za poludit
<Mmike> i napravi mi .jpg od 2 MB
<SilverSpace> evo ja bi platio googleu app da mogu sad ko ih hebe naso krekirani
<Mmike> xsaneu moru rec 'skeniraj u 150 dpi', i sejvam to isto k'o 450k tiff
<Mmike> jedino s tim direktorijima, pa za poludit
<SilverSpace> pa to mozes prozvakati
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koji si ti car :)
<SilverSpace> hebate kak ti samo padne takva ideja 
<SilverSpace> da drzis na servrtu mjuzu i filmove :))
<sale> Mmike: srami se!
<sale> zar nikada nisi cuo za "sharing is caring"?
<SilverSpace> fakat se ove godine dobro igra hokej 
<Mmike> smijesni ste
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> sale, onda bi to mozda i bilo kaznjivo:)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e? pa nemas pristup tome
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> sad fakat nemas :)
<Mmike> daklem, pred jedno mjesec dana sam poslao nadleznima mail da mi server crkava i da cu pretociti hrpu svog smeca na udruzni server dok ne osposobim server. Nazalost, nisam jos osposobio server pa to jos tamo cuci. Nikome dohvatljivo osim meni (i rootevima, dakako), mjesta jos ima, problema isto nema, bit ce uklonjeno ovaj tjedan.
<sale> Mmike: svejedno, duboko sam povrijeden kao clan udruge sto si to presutio. Siguran sam da gore ima zanimljivih stvari za pogledati/poslusati. Zapravo, sve je bolje od ovog sto je trenutno na tv-u :-)
<Mmike> sale, moje privatne stvari, nema gore nista zanimljivo :)
<sale> cim si rekao da nije nista zanimljivo, onda svakako jest :-)
<hbogner> hmm, nisma ni skuzio kad sam izasao s kanala
<Mmike> imas mene golog, jel' te veseli to? :)
<sale> hbogner: mah nisi nista zanimljivo propustio
<hbogner> sale, to sam i mislio
<hbogner> ali mi je sad zao sto sam dosao, spominje se goli Mmike 
<sale> hbogner: ma da, stavio homemade pornic na server od udruge
<sale> i, naravno, ne zeli ga shareati s nikime osim s ivoksom :-)
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> on i macke
<Mmike> stovise! ivoks mi ga je ukrao, tako da ako se pojavi gdje, znate tko je krivac! :)
<sale> s obzirom da smo do sada uvijek promicali transparentnost udruge, ne vidim zasto se taj video ne bi objavio na sajtu
<sale> mozda na racun udruge sjedne i koja donacija za novi server
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<sale> ili produkciju novih filmova
<sale> ...ovisi za sto je Mmike vise raspolozen :-)
<Mmike> majko mila, s cim se ja druzim :)
<hbogner> sale, jel se ti to nudis Mmike-u?
<hbogner> i ko je reko da na ovom kanalu nema ljubavi :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) ma malo provociramo valjda se ne ljutis :))
<Mmike> ma drek
<sale> :-)
<SilverSpace> glega sad i govna na nas baca :)
<Mmike> e, znas sta silverspejs
<Mmike> necu ti pivu sad platit onu sta sam ti duzan!
<SilverSpace> cevape :)
<Mmike> kad smo vec kod toga, idem u utorak kod dubrave
<Mmike> erm, u dubravu :)
<Mmike> taman ti prolazim tamo di si blizu
<Mmike> jel' mere?
<SilverSpace> u koje vrijeme
<SilverSpace> jer u 13h moram biti doma 
<Neuromanc> lol tip ne zna s kim se joe obracunao...
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa neznam, kad bi ti pasalo?
<Neuromanc> I shoot the sherrif...
<Neuromanc> tak mu i treba kad slusa cajke...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kao sto rekoh moram biti doma u 13h najkasnije 13.30
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a poslije
<Mmike> tipa, 16-17-18?
<Mmike> malo mi oko podne rano za pivo (koliko god to cudno zvuci)
<SilverSpace> mogo bi poslje 16h
<SilverSpace> imam posla eno dva sata doma
<SilverSpace> znaci mogo bi iza 16h
<Mmike> proskeniro sam sve
<Mmike> 214 dokumenata
<Mmike> bravo ja
<SilverSpace> uh
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ok, cujemo se jos sutra
<SilverSpace> moze
<Mmike> a sad, idem radit na micanju svoje pornjave sa udruznog servera
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> kak mislis svoje? 
<SilverSpace> to je sad nasa :)
<Mmike> imam 41 disk u firmi
<Mmike> I samo 4 su mi crkla
<Mmike> WDovi, Samsunzi, Hitachiji i Segate, crkle jedino segate
<SilverSpace> i meni jedan segate i jedan IBM
<jelly-home> di je goli mmike
<SilverSpace> pod tušem :)
<jelly-home> opa
<jelly-home> shower scene
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> LN
<hbogner> ode i ja
<hbogner> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-19
<weshmashian> \o
<BotaniCar|2> jutro, momcine
<MmikeDOMA> Djesi, covjece s batinom! :)
<dodobas> yeloak
<dodobas> Mmike: http://www.infinality.net/blog/
<Mmike> vjetru je danas rodjendan, ak' nekog zanima ;)
<dodobas> ja to koristim...
<Mmike> nemrem sad :/
<Mmike> mongodb datadir usage narastao ope
<Mmike> t
<Mmike> i sad lik ne zeli downtime
<Mmike> a nema nacina da smanjim datadir, osim dump/import
<dodobas> Mmike: znas kako to ide... prebacis master na neki slave...
<dodobas> sredis master... vratis.... pa sredis slave-ove...
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: Ovaj Hrvoje bi trebao biti gradjen kao Dinko, ili veci :) Ima govor tijela koji pripada nekom 3metrasu, jebes mi sve :) Gledam CLUC reklamu i vristim od smijeha :)
<Mmike> dodobas, a, nemrem to :/
<Mmike> dodobas, prebacim na slave, i onda kad reinicijaliziram master ovaj skopira datadir sa old-slavea
<Mmike> i sve mi isto
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, koji Hrvoje? koaj CLUC reklama?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, jel' to o bogneru pricas? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa da i kopira... ljepo ce posloziti data....
<dodobas> nece kopirati prazan prostor...
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike:  o Spoljaru :)
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: crossvalia predstavljanje, ta reklama :)
<Mmike> dodobas, bas to sad provjeravam na velikom datasetu, jer, na manjem, nije tako bilo :/
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, di ti je taj url?
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, ahaa, ja reko da o meni ... :D
<dodobas> Mmike: meni je master bio ~30gb... slave ~20
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmpUHOV1w88&list=PL7982D00F0ADDF7F1&index=8&feature=plpp_video
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: DORS/CLUC 2012 Crossvallia, zlatni sponzor: Predstavljamo tvrtku i zapošljavamo Linuxaše, Views: 11, Rating: %
<Mmike> dodobas, to, znaci, nikakvi replika setovi, plain master-slave?
<Mmike> jel' to sam ja nish ne cujem na tom jubito uratku?
<vileni> to je pocetak samo
<dodobas> Mmike: plain master-slave...
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> kupim laptop u ducanu
<ivoks> otvorim
<ivoks> a umjesto windows, ubuntu naljepnica
<ivoks> delol
<ivoks> dell
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' koristis slave? mosh ga reinicijalizirat s mastera sad opet?
<Mmike> jer, ja sam to upravio napravio, i datadir mi je i dalje 300+ GB
<dodobas> Mmike: je li slave bio cist...
<Mmike> pa, trebao je
<Mmike> srce mu spalim
<Mmike> bed je sto ne mogu dodati treci slave
<dodobas> ili si radio rsync...
<Mmike> jel' tako?
<Mmike> ne, nisam radio sync, pustio sam mongodb da se sam napravi
<dodobas> Mmike: then play with it :)
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> dell se zbilja potrudio
<hbogner> kaj bi ivoks ?
<hbogner> s cim su se porudili?
<Mmike> popravili su unity? :)
<igustin> ivoks: ne znam što se čudiš, pa Dell dila i desktope i notebooke već dugo, i to sa stickerima
<igustin> njihov support je nešto sasvim drugo
<igustin> tipa da ti službena osoba kaže da ih nije briga za taj Linux/Ubuntu jer znaju da je to samo način jeftinije prodaje hardvera i da sve to završi na Windowsima
<igustin> HP radi slično, ali barem malo ozbiljnije suportiraju SUSE koji bude na njihovoj opremi
<ivoks> o tome i govorim
<ivoks> ovo nije samo 'da se proda'
<ivoks> napravili su interface za izradu recovery imidza
<ivoks> da ne govorim o tome da su pisali i drivere
<igustin> i *sav* HW radi OOTB? to bi bilo nešto novo...
<ivoks> pa probao sam sve, osim hdmia
<ivoks> nemam hdmi kabel
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> i fontove smo popravili, trebalo samo upaliti 'hinting' :)
<igustin> ivoks: inače su dolazili modeli kojima nije radi wlan, audio, čak su se neki butali u text modu
<ivoks> to vec dugo nije slusaj
<ivoks> slucaj
<ivoks> http://www.medvescak.com/hrv/novosti_2012_2013/img/novosti221a.jpg
 * Mmike bio jucer na tekmi!
<ivoks> ja sam dosao na zadnju trecinu
<igustin> ivoks: moguće, i drago mi je
<igustin> ivoks: ali support Dellovih ljudi je i dalje ignorantski, provjereno zadnjih mjeseci
<ivoks> dell.hr ili dell?
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> hp desktop
<ivoks> nema klasicnu uticnicu za napajanje
<ivoks> vec neku laptop-like
<BotaniCar|2> Sad sam pogledal jedan od cdXXXX HPova kod sebe, standardni steker 
<Mmike> Vjetar, sretan rodjendan
<Vjetar> tnx Mmike 
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: ovo je cz...
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: pogledal sam ono kaj imam, ovaj kaj ti imas ima 3-pinsku spojnicu, ali ne u obliku zarezanog kvadrata vec kao tri slijepljena kruga ?
<ivoks> ima okrugli utor
<ivoks> kao na laptopu
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o , to prvi put cujem :) 
<BotaniCar|2> opla: PROCS CRITICAL: 692 processes with STATE = RSZDT
<ivoks> ti srca... ne znam kako bi promijenio boot medij :)
<ivoks> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportDocument/c03397147/c03400126.jpg
<ivoks> br 9 je napajanje :)
<jelly> RSZDT?
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00535/medve__ak_red_bull_535879S1.jpg
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00535/medve__ak_arena_535888S1.jpg
<hbogner> dpkg --get-selections > ~/software-list.txt i dpkg --set-selections < ~/software-list.txt na drugom kompu, zakon
<ivoks> i onda...?
<ivoks> apt-get ...?
<hbogner> dselect
<ivoks> bravo :)
<ivoks> apt-get dselect-upgrade
<hbogner> imam nekoliko identicnih kompova ali nemaju iste pakate
<hbogner> sad imaju :D
<hbogner> nego jel to radi i sa 32 na 64 verziju
<hbogner> ovo trenutno su 32 svi
<hbogner> a imam neke 63 bit
<hbogner> *-64
<hbogner> ja sam pokrenuo dselect, ali ovo tvoje je brze :D
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: http://www.vitki.net/hint/linux/what-does-rszdt-mean
<jelly> pa nemre bit sve odjednom
<BotaniCar|2> kak ne, ovaj mi je kumulativno izbacio koliko ih ima s bilo kojim od flagova
<BotaniCar|2> poanta je da stroj inace ima ~200 procesa :)
<jelly> aha
<jelly> STATE = RSZDT zapravo znaci STATE any of ...
<BotaniCar|2> ae .. sintaksa je jasna poput ceskog kristala, skoro 
<hbogner> jeeej, radi i na 64 :D
<hbogner> bar se nadam da ce sve ok proci
<Mmike> ivoks, hbogner; jel' imate wine instaliran? bez obzira, jel' mozete poslat screenshot firefoxa (ili chrometa) kad odete na www.ubuntu-hr.org ?
<hbogner> Mmike, imam windowse instalirane, jel to pomaze :D
<ivoks> nemam wine
<Mmike> svejedno
<Mmike> aj posaljite screensoht
<Mmike> hbogner, ne, iz linuxa mi treba
<ivoks> kaj te fontovi muce? :)
<hbogner> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3220458/ubuntu-hr.png
<hbogner> aha, ne win, ok jedino da dizem virtualnu masinu sa linuxiom, sto sad nestignem
<Mmike> hbogner, u biti, kul, thxn!
<Mmike> da, to je to
<Mmike> wine instalacija spojebe fontove
<dodobas> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7897514/mmike-fontovi.png
<ivoks> http://ubuntuone.com/6SjA0WWYrneW0EvVUWq3W1
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> ivoks, to je firefox?
<ivoks> chrome
<Mmike> kul, thnx
<hbogner> Mmike, a sad ti da vidimo to tvoje cudo
<Mmike> sam da skuzim kak se to u KDEu :)
<hbogner> printscreen na tipkovnici imas :D
<Mmike> bogme :))))))))))))))))
<ivoks> hbogner: on voli klikat
<hbogner> ha ha ha ha
<hbogner> klikedzijo
<Mmike> ivoks, ti nisi pozvan da sudis, gori si od iphone lovera kad velicaju iphone
<ivoks> ?
<hbogner> za sve osmand korisnik: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.osmand Trenutačna verzija: 1.0.0
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> drzava povecava rashode
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/fonts.png
<ivoks> pa kak, otkud
<Mmike> pa prihodi su veliki pa mogu, ne?
<Mmike> mislim, sto drugo bi moglo bit?
<ivoks> apple izgubio 25% vrijednosti u 2 mjeseca
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> prekrasan prizor https://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/arenaMeRed.jpg
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> tvrda tekma zato je i draza pobjeda
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/zatvoreni-granicni-prijelazi-madarskom-goricanu-clanak-476983
<ivoks> http://www.lufthansa.com/online/portal/lh/hr/specials/booking?l=en&specialid=8209&nodeid=2527863
<SilverSpace> uh nisu jeftini
<ivoks> to je akcija :)
<budz0r> ajme unity
<budz0r> ne znam sto bi rekao
<budz0r> mislim da cu prec na windoze
<BotaniCar|2> To svi kazu, dok se ne sjete da ih moraju platiti :)
<budz0r> BotaniCar|2: ma nije problem
<BotaniCar|2> Ako nije, plati nekom da ti dovede unity u red :) 
<jelly> 800kn ili koliko vec je mala cijena za izostanak gnjavaze
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: a pod 'nedostanak gnjavaze' stavljamo METRO interface ? :D
<BotaniCar|2> kaj ja pricam, moja je sveta misija prosiriti koristenje windowsa ovdje !!
<BotaniCar|2> Kupi, budz0r, kupi ! Nije 800kn puno, i jelly se slaze 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: kaj metro, sedmica
<budz0r> nakon svakog reboota stroja, koji nije tako cest, dobijes iznenadenje, nesto prestane radit
<jelly> sigurno ce biti supportana vise od LTSa
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: to je kao da si meni predlozio da debian 4 instaliram, htjeli ili ne, to bu skoro voda pod mostom
<budz0r> i to uvijek u trenutku kad ti je racunalo najpotrebnije
<civija> budz0r: 10.04 :)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: brijem da ni jedan normalan enterprise osmicu nece primirisat jos dugo
<budz0r> civija: daj dofuraj iso :)
<jelly> to ce bit ko xp, radi 10 godina
<civija> budz0r: dodji po cd :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: zakaj to brijes ? Infrastrukturalni troskovi su mi jedini argument, normalan entrprajz ima i educational cycle i IT podrsku 
<BotaniCar|2> I, nije da vec nema early adoptera
<weshmashian> cek cek cek, di su windozi 800kn?
<weshmashian> o/
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: o0o0 ! 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2 ! :)
<weshmashian> win7 pro nisam vidio ispod 1.5kkn
<weshmashian> mozda samo gledam na krivim mjestima? :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: http://www.forbes.com/sites/adriankingsleyhughes/2012/10/29/whats-the-cheapest-way-to-get-windows-8/
<ivoks> budz0r: govoris o appportu?
<budz0r> ivoks: nisam jos uspio otkrit sto je, ali nakon svakog 5 rebuta moram ponovno slagati keyboard shortcute
<ivoks> i to je odmah unity problem?
<budz0r> nakon svakog 5 reboota da bi dosao do desktopa prodje 3 minute
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: oh, tnx! :)
<budz0r> pa nije da imam 486-icu
<ivoks> puno problema se veze za unity s kojima isti nema veze
<ivoks> keyboard-shortcuts su gnome stvar
<ivoks> pita me lik zasto mu aaiedu odbija '123VB456ER' kao JMBAG
<budz0r> 12.04 jos koliko toliko radi, ali 12.10
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: zato sto znam kak je bilo kod nas, xp je trajao do 2011
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: velim, jako je slobodno predlozak svog poduzeca odmah podmetnuti pod 'bilo koji normalan entrprajz' 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: a kajjaznam, mozda ti imas iskustva s nekim korisnicima koji objerucke prihvacaju upgrade i bilo kakve promjene
<BotaniCar|2> Imam svakakva iskustva, vecinom poput onih koje si opisao vezano uz svoju tvrtku, ali nista nije crno-bijelo. Da nema early adoptera u 'pravim entrprajzima', ku*ac bi nam se stvari micale naprijed. 
<vileni> ja mislim da takvi korisnici ne postoje
<BotaniCar|2> Tak su se mom shefu svi smijali kad je medju prvima kupio auto na hibridni pogon, ja sam mu se zahvalio jer da nema takvih ja ne bi mogao racunati da ce mi iduci auto biti takav
<jelly> ivoks: uopce nije bitno ciji je problem, ako ne radi dobro, kriv je DE kojeg koristis
<ivoks> jelly: slazem se
<ivoks> my point je da optuziti unity je maltene kao optuziti gnome-terminal
<SilverSpace> borba sa ovim Rpi 
<ivoks> unity je samo shell, sve ostalo je jos uvijek gnome :)
<SilverSpace> kaj se svi zalite na unity kod mene na dva stroja radi ok 
<ivoks> veli linic da se prihodi drzave rasti zbog, izmedju ostalog:
<ivoks> prilagodjavanja zakonodavstva EU
<ivoks> clanstva u EU
<ivoks> nekako sam siguran da zbog toga izravno prihodi nece rasti
<SilverSpace> ma da
<ivoks> U prora
<ivoks> č
<ivoks> unu za 2013. godinu ukupni prihodi planirani su u iznosu od113,7 milijardi kuna, projekcije za 2014. iznose 118,3 milijarde kuna, a za2015. 123,8 milijardi kuna.
<SilverSpace> muka mi je od njega
<ivoks> ak... sljedeca stranica otkriva
<ivoks> u EU ja najmanji PDV 5%, pa ce se neke nulte stope ukinuti :)
<ivoks> vece trosarine na duhan
<ivoks> i struju
<ivoks> dodatni porez za aute
<ivoks> i opet milijarda brodogradnji
<ivoks> zar nije to zavrsilo?
<civija> kakav dodatni porez na aute?
<civija> zar mogu jos neki izmislit za aute
<ivoks> poseban porez na automobile i ostala motorna vozila
<ivoks> tak pise
<ivoks> pa si ti misli
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<ivoks> oni planiraju deficit za 2015.
<ivoks> zasto se stalno planira deficit
<ivoks> deficit bi trebao biti 'fak, kak se to desilo?!', a ne 'da, za 3 godine cemo namjerno potrositi vise nego sto cemo zaraditi'
<ivoks> javni dug
<ivoks> ć
<ivoks> e u 2013. dose
<ivoks> ć
<ivoks> i razinu od 55% BDP-a, u 2014. od56% BDP-a, a u 2015. o
<ivoks> č
<ivoks> ekuje se zaokret u trendu kretanja udjela javnogduga u BDP-u.
<ivoks> to je plan
<ivoks> jebemti pejstanje
<ivoks> http://www.scribd.com/fullscreen/113758206?access_key=key-4d353k1d9or662cj4j4
<ivoks> veli latin da mu je zao sto hitler nije izbrisao zidove
<Mmike> kme
<Mmike> s mongodbom nikak na zelenu granu :/
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=A-b2YNErwxw
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: The Day The Earth Stopped Masturbating -- 2012 -- Trailer HD, Views: 1805599, Rating: 98.72994%
<SilverSpace> ivoks: koji latin
<SilverSpace> joj kaj je dd spor
<hbogner> SilverSpace, probaj dd sa ranodm ili urandom :D
<BotaniCar|2> ili tar+ copy, zna bit' brze
<BotaniCar|2> jel ti CPU usage raste dok dd-as ? 
<BotaniCar|2> ako da, ne koristis DMA na sourcetu / destinaciji
<Mmike> ivoks, moze jos jedna usluga?
<Mmike> u chrometu otvoris fontove njegove (settings -> advanced settings> WebContent -> Customize Fonts)
<Mmike> i screenshottas to?
<BotaniCar|2> hoces moje s windowsa ? :D
<BotaniCar|2> times new Roman / times new Roman  / Arial / courier new / small / central european
<ivoks> Mmike: default su
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: dd sd karticu
<BotaniCar|2> si pokusao mijenjati blocksize ? Vele ljudi da i po 10% dobiju 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: dd ne moze biti spor; tvoj disk je spor :)
<Mmike> ivoks, da, al' neznam koji su :) 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da znam :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jer mi je wine usrao moje
<Mmike> dd moze biti spor ako kazes bs=1
<weshmashian> iam tak staru verziju oracla da nemrem slozit perl modul za isti nego cu morat parsat output sa stdout -.-
<Mmike> brzi je kad kazes bs=4096
<Mmike> recimo :)
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koristi dd_rescue umjssto dda ako mozes
<hbogner> Mmike, eto i meni isti ko botanicaru
<ivoks> dell modificira postavke unitya
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: Mmike misli da mu je wine usro motku, a u stvari mu je slozio stvari, samo mu fale fontovi :)
<ivoks> onemogucava win tipku :)
<hbogner> jedino sto ja imam drugi encoding
<Mmike> hbogner, primjeti da obojica imate windowse :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: za samo XY kuna, mozes imati i ti ! 
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, ha ha ha 
<hbogner> Mmike, podsjeti me i pitaj to kad dodjem doma
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: na debianu u chrometu mi je  podeseno na 'bitstream chart' / 'monospace' /small / UTF-8
<ivoks> TNR, Arial, Monospace
<Mmike> da, ja imam tamo arial i helvetica i TimesNewRoman i cuda razna 
<Mmike> i onda mi index.hr, recimo, izgleda jadno k'o u windowsima
<BotaniCar|2> vrlim ti da je sve u redu, samo ti fontovi fale :)
<Mmike> ne, ne fale, neg imam krive
<Mmike> wine je maknuo defaulte i nasro windows fontove
<Mmike> zato mi je oslo sve kvragu
<Mmike> (brijem)
<ivoks> kak su touchpadi losi, jao
<ivoks> ne znam kak netko moze raditi na tome
<BotaniCar|2> Brijem da bi, da imas windows fontove , danas otisao kupiti windowse 8 ! 
<ivoks> ti ne znas kak je Mmike osjetljiv na fontove
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> opasno
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: nije osjetljiv na nista, ali je izniman oportunist,kad treba uloviti priliku za rantanje :)
<ivoks> svakih 3,7 mjeseci, ista prica
<BotaniCar|2> ok, osjetljiv je na zuch :)
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/index.png
<Mmike> vidi na sto to lici
<BotaniCar|2> to nisu windows fontovi,stari moj, tebi je sustav podmetnuo nekaj drugo,jer mu definirani fontovi fale 
<ivoks> sta je ovo nazubljeno
<Mmike> pazi da gledas u full screenu
<Mmike> tj, full image size
<Mmike> jer chrome/firefox hoce resizeat sliku ak ne stane na ekran
<Mmike> da, to je Arial font, to tak izgleda, jbg :/
<ivoks> da, odvratan font
<ivoks> bas bode u oci
<ivoks> http://ubuntuone.com/3yExWwLRVZtigaZGI7fWOM
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to je izvrsno
<Mmike> ne kuzim sam zasto je wine to potrgao na KDEu, na xfceu i na gnomi je sve ok biklo
<ivoks> kde koristi drugaciji engine za renderiranje
<ivoks> xfce i gnome koriste neki gnometov
<ivoks> imho
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' imas instaliran onaj ms-ttf-corefonts whatever paket?
<Mmike> slutim da je u tome bed
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> da, vjerojatno drugi font renderer
<ivoks> al mogu instalirati da provjerimo
<ivoks> a cek
<ivoks> ovako se zove
<ivoks> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ivoks> to imam
<Mmike> tako je
<BotaniCar|2> Microsoft poceo besplatno davati proofing toolse za ofiz 2k13!!! Vu hu , em se ja vise necu jebati s Č i Ć , em od drugih  vise necu dobijati toliko govana ! !:) 
<ivoks> jel vam tko cestitao dan muskaraca? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Koliko sam citao, ne slavi se formalno u RH :(
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> reko git add .
<Mmike> a u poddirektoriju imam sshfsom namountana cuda
<BotaniCar|2> http://nasmij.se/uploads/images/w650/02613ddba38087cf9207ea43d526426f.jpg
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> wine je usrao fontove, provjerio u vboxu upravo :/
<hbogner> Mmike, times new roman, times new roman, arial, courier new, tiny, iso-8859-1
<jelly> tiny!
<hbogner> to ostalo po defaultu
<Mmike> hbogner, cek
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/wine/
<Mmike> vidi kako se i terminal font promijenio
<hbogner> e nocas sam spavao manje od 3 sata tak da ni slova nevidim, a kamoli raziku :D
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> zvao me amis
<Mmike> da ce mi ugasit internet sa
<Mmike> sad
<Mmike> jer da mi popravljaju linij
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> stoga, odo u pravi svijet malo
<Mmike> ajte
<ivoks> bit ce da su ga vec iskljucili :)
<jelly> nema fonta nema interneta nista nema
<hbogner> ivoks, di si ono reko da se dodaje nameserver? ne u resolv.conf nego negdje drugdej
<ivoks>  /etc/network/interfaces
<hbogner> ok
<hbogner> thx
<hbogner> 12.04 mi je ponistio stare postavke
<hbogner> prije na 11.04 je radilo sa resolv.conf zapisom
<jelly> man 8 resolvconf pise sta ide nutra
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> mozda neka novija verzija aplikacije zahtijeva resolvconf
<ivoks> u biti, ne znam zasto resolvconf nije standardno instaliran oduvijek
<ivoks> a ne znam ni kako si sa 11.04 skocio na 12.04 :)
<hbogner> ivoks, preko 11.10 :D
<hbogner> ali da, da nije radilo na 11.10 nebi ni mogi povuc update
<hbogner> znaci 11.04 i 11.10 su imali rucno zapisano u resolv.conf i na 12.04 je to bilo automatski pregazeno
<hbogner> napravio sam upgrade dvaput za redom
<jelly-home> hmm
<Riil_Rudarian> strucnjaci
<Riil_Rudarian> ima li ko da mi izadje u susret
<jelly-home> obicno ne kupujem genericke proizvode, al ova ne-nutella iz merkatora mi se vise svidja od nutelle koju ovdje prodaju
<Riil_Rudarian> imam pitanje jednostavno
 * jelly-home ceka pitanje
<Riil_Rudarian> radi se o flash playeru
<Riil_Rudarian> posto sam na lmde
<Riil_Rudarian> prestao je radit 
<Riil_Rudarian> pa me interesuje ima li neko iskustva s tim
<Riil_Rudarian> i da li je iko probao lightspark ili slicnu alternativu adobovom flash playeru
<jelly-home> Riil_Rudarian: u kojem browseru i koristis li 32 ili 64bitnu distru
<Riil_Rudarian> ?
<Riil_Rudarian> 32, firefox
<Riil_Rudarian> inace malo kasne update na lmde
<jelly-home> wild ass guess: mozes probat povuc novi: "dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree" kao root
<Riil_Rudarian> to mi je poznato
<Riil_Rudarian> mogao ih recimo ukljucit romeo repozitorij
<Riil_Rudarian> al se pitam sta je s ovim alternativama koje se nude
<Riil_Rudarian> recimo gnash i lightspark, jel to dovoljno dobro
<Riil_Rudarian> ili da se ne zezam s tim uopce
<Riil_Rudarian> ako neko ima iskustva s tim, mislim jel iko probao to
<jelly-home> mislim da se ne isplati trositi vrijeme na njih; gnash sam zadnji put probao prije godinu-dvije i trosio je 5-10x vise procesora od adobe flasha
<Riil_Rudarian> ok
<Riil_Rudarian> stvar rjesena
<Riil_Rudarian> u firefoxu add-on se zove flash aid
<Riil_Rudarian> i uz pomoc wizarda instalira se nova verzija flash-a
<jelly-home> ajd neka
<jelly-home> u zadnje vrijeme vrtim flash pod google chrome, koji ima svoj repozitorij i donosi svoj flash sa sobom
<Riil_Rudarian> ne mijenjao ja browser radi flash
<Riil_Rudarian> a chromiumom nikad nisam bio zadovoljan
<jelly-home> ne chromium, chrome.
<Riil_Rudarian> browser mislis
<Riil_Rudarian> na linuxu se zove valjda chromium
<jelly-home> na linuxu ima oboje
<jelly-home> open source chromium, i googleov chrome build sa dodacima i trackingom
<jelly-home> google chrome dolazi sa flash pluginom, pdf pluginom, i jos nekim sitnicama
<jelly-home> i ima cijelo vrijeme najnoviji flash -- adobe je razvoj i odrzavanje flasha za linux manje-vise prebacio googleu u ruke
<hbogner> Mmike, vratili se fontovi, ovaj mreza
<jelly-home> skuvao si im pastasutu?
<Mmike> hbogner, ne, nije mi interneta bilo
<hbogner> e mreza se vratila
<Mmike> ae
<jelly-home> æ
<jelly-home>   ☭    
<jelly-home> phuck.
<jelly-home>   ☭    
<jelly-home> ustajte prezreni na sv'jetu
<budz0r> e ubuntashi, jel imate u proces listi nesto ovakvo, //bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid...
<budz0r> sa dva slesha
<CrazyLemon> da :)
<budz0r> :)
<obruT> jelly-home: obzirom da koristis chrome... koliko je to spijunski komad softvera ? :) onak, jel prikuplja podatke kud browsas i tako to pa salje googleu ili kome vec ? :)
<jelly-home> da
<obruT> ja se onak, uopce ne usudjujem to instalirat, kamoli pokrenut
<jelly-home> sve sto pises u address/search bar, tracka sve klikove na google rezultate, i tak
<jelly-home> al kad se to sve iskljuci i blokira, dosta je ok
<obruT> to poiskljucis u njemu ili trebas neke pluginove instalirat ?
<CrazyLemon> ako koga zanima.. moze se preko steama igrat TF2 :)
<Hrki> prokleti chrome
<Hrki> pa sta nema opcija da se iskljuci taj tracking?
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-20
<Mmike> Loot, loot, loot
<dodobas> ylkaoaa
<weshmashian> \o
<hbogner> o/
<dodobas> ste vidjeli ovo.... http://www.reddit.com/r/occupywallstreet/comments/13gemx
<dodobas> genijalno :)
<ivoks> hbogner: pogledaj si dpkg/apt logove i potrazi spominje li se resolvconf
<ivoks> bitno je je li radjen upgrade ili instalacija paketa
<ivoks> ako je radjen upgrade, onda si ti nesto zeznuo
<ivoks> ako je radjena instalacija, onda se resolvconf samo nakalemio bez da je zapisao ono sto vec imas
<hbogner> ivoks, sad nemrem do njih crko komp koji mi je veza, kasnije kad mi opet budu dostupni
<ivoks> nisam 100% siguran, ali mislim da resolvconf ima bas funkciju u preinst koja to hendla
<hbogner> na sve opcije sam stavio da pregazi moje postavke,ali tog se nesjecam za resolv
<hbogner> ma nebitno, bitno da sam to sad rjesio na pravilan nacin :D
<Mmike> dodobas, mongodb koji koristis, odakle/kako si ga instalirao? 10gen repoi, ili?
<dodobas> 10gen
<Mmike> dodobas, I jel' te jaebe init.d sckripta?
<Mmike> numactl sranja i to?
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/177277_490502724305751_218002765_o.jpg
<Mmike> tak nit kod mene ne izgleda :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ne koristim NUMA arch...
<dodobas> niti mogu :)
<hbogner> Mmike, zato kod tebe izgleda ovako: https://i.chzbgr.com/completestore/12/10/3/Puw2O2SgNkSSRKKv-hS2AQ2.jpg
<weshmashian> ouch
<weshmashian> ja se volim igrat s mackama, al' mi ruke ili noge nikad nisu bile tak zgrebane :)
<hbogner> vis kak Mmike suti, nezeli priznat da je to onm na slici
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> lik je fanaticno bolestan :)
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, nit ja, al' init skripta je svejedno zdrkana
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi primjetio da u zadnje vrijeme tebi nist neradi sto ostalima radi normalno
<Mmike> hbogner, to ti je tak od uvijek, ne samo nedavno
<Mmike> hbogner, to ti je tak kad si high-powered user ;)
<hbogner> high-powered userima nije bitan font :
<hbogner> :P
<weshmashian> mh, stavi si comic-sans pa da vidimo :)
<ivoks> Mmike: vidio sam ja gori neki dan
<ivoks> i jos me lik pita 'zasto je crko?'
<ivoks> a spremacica 'nemamo vam mi usisavac'
<hbogner> joj, ja sam otvorio neke stare servere na faksu, slicno, ali ipak manje, skidao tepih prasine sa svega
<obruT> ako dobiješ neko rješenje (dokument), što je "dan izvršnosti" rješenja... piše da moram nešto platit u roku od 15 dana od dana izvršnosti
<ivoks> nikad cuo za dan izvrsnosti
<ivoks> dan dospijeca, da...
<ivoks> mozda je to kad kada se nesto iz tog rjesenja izvrsava
<Mmike> obruT, :) napravi pokus :) nemoj platiti i cekaj da vidis sto ce se desiti :)
<obruT> recimo na dokumentu pise 17.10. a ja sam ga danas dobio u ruke od postara preporuceno... sto znaci nakon vise od mjesec dana
<hbogner> obruT, jel vi odrzavate i iskon operemu il oni imaju svoju ekipu?
<hbogner> ako da zato nedaju imap :D
<hbogner> i zasto daju samo ftp
<hbogner> :D
<obruT> hbogner: iskon ima svoju ekipu :)
<hbogner> gledam sve je to ista firma :D
<Mmike> klijent: ne radi. support: server je ok, sad smo provjerili. klijent: i dalje ne radi. support: provjeravamo. support: da, sa serverom je sve ok. Klijent: ali meni i dalje ne radi.
<Mmike> A nitko se ne sjeti pitati 'a kako se manifestira to "ne radi"'
<Mmike> eh, RHCPEDTMADebili
<Mmike> Ha! KDEov Network Manager zna i sa openVPNom raditi
<dodobas> windozeri... jel ima neki nacin da automatski win7 skuze koji im driveri fale i da ih pokupe s neta 
<Mmike> pa, obicno to naprave tak
<jelly-home> hbogner: "it's complicated"
<hbogner> jelly, imap is complicated?
<jelly-home> "ista firma"
<jelly-home> ne bi njima dali da nam diraju opremu, anyway
<hbogner> aha :D
<weshmashian> nego, kaj je i iskon dizo brzine nedavno?
<Mmike> svi su dizali osim amisa :/
<Mmike> i nece dizat, vele
<Hrki> ode smrad u zatvor, ovo je jedan od boljih tjedna za hrv :) pitanje za vas zagrepcane, jel ima neka online aplikacija da ja recimo napisem pocetnu tramvajsku stanicu pa da mi kaze gdje sve trebam presjedat do cilja ?
<BotaniCar> Nisam slusao radio, kakva je presuda ?
<vileni> Hrki: bio je trambus, ali sad je samo trial
<BotaniCar> Hrki: Imas za android 'zgtram' , pa da po putu imas
<Mmike> BotaniCar, mora vratit paru u roku od 15 dana ;)
<Hrki> aha, thx, budem pogledo
<Hrki> dobio 10g ovaj smrad
<Hrki> ali cekamo konacnu presudu, jos nije gotovo
<Hrki> sad neznam kolko se puta moze zalit, ali ide u buksu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da je bar tako, pusti bi ga na slobodu samo uz taj uvjet i jedno blago bicevanje
<weshmashian> i za mjesec dana bu se setal po vani...
<Hrki> ma tesko se pobijaju prvo stupanjske presude :) to su jedino generali uspijeli
<Hrki> eventalno ce mu smanjit, ja bi da mu povecaju :D
<weshmashian> nisam nis reko o pobijanju presude :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<Hrki> ovaj trambus to je je spoj busa i tramvaja?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne, fakat, mora vratit paru u roku od 15 dana
<Mmike> ak ne vrati, valjda ide u dupli zatvor? :)
<vileni> Hrki: ZET kao takav ima i tramvaje i autobuse, pa od tuda naziv :)
<Hrki> e, jel recimo po novom ako si duzan, sjedne ovrhna na placu, pa ako ni to nemos platit, da uzimaju kuce ?
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ne daj boze , zbog naroda 
<vileni> prije ce uzeti sve drugo nego kucu
<Hrki> pa da
<Hrki> to me i brine
<vileni> nije bas da ide prodaja nekretnina
<Hrki> znam da su se nekad ljudi u yugi cudili kako to mogu ameri bankrotirat
<Hrki> jer sam jucer, gledo da u varazdinu neki crtorad ima kocesiju za parking
<Hrki> i onda salje ljudima ovrhe, pa su rekli da se moze izgubit i kuca
<Hrki> pa mi nije jasno
<Mmike> jup, mogu ti uzet i kucu
<Mmike> ako si duzan, a ne platis, a imas imovinu, onda ti ovrse imovinu
<Mmike> sad, ako ti je kuca jedina imovina, jbg
<Mmike> tehnicki, ako si duzan 10k kuna a imas kucu koja vrijedi 500k kuna, onda ti prodaju kucu, naplate se, a ostatak ti vrate
<Hrki> jebem im mater
<Hrki> kao i porez na nekretnine, covijek cijeli zivot spara, kupi si apartman na moru, i onda je on bogat i mora placat porez
<Hrki> znaci poruka je, nemojte sparati, trosite na kurve, drogu, alkohol i skupe automobile
<jelly-home> ne, poruka je ak si bogat nek i drzava ima nesto od toga
<Mmike> ili predjite na KDE :)
<Hrki> pa dali sam ja bogat? ako sam cijeli zivot sparao da si kupim nesto
<Hrki> a nisam trosio na gluposti ?
<jelly-home> da!
<Hrki> super onda, idem onda po sponzoruse, ali nek si same placaju
<vileni> i onda dodje inflacija i ustedjevina ti vrijedi za 2 kruha i pokvareno jaje
<Hrki> jelly-home: pa zasto onda ne uzimaju poret na usteđevine na bankovnim racunima
<Hrki> ista stvar!
<jelly-home> Å UTI
<Hrki> netko stedi u nekretninama, netko u banci, ista stvar
<jelly-home> davati ideje
<Hrki> idem im sad to napisat na vladim fejs, nek svima uzmu koji stede jer su oni bogati
<Hrki> ako ni jedni ni drugi neznaju sredit stanje u zemlji, neka legaliziraju jebenu vutru i bok, ionako samo znamo prodavati more i gluposti
<Mmike> Hrki, nisu se sjetili toga jos ;)
<Mmike> pitanje je dana kad ce oporezivat zrak
<Mmike> i to ne za disanje
<Mmike> nego kao medij za komunikaciju
<BotaniCar> [11:13:06] <jelly-home> Å UTI :))) Jebate, neke stvari se ne smiju reci na glas ! :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: hvala za pravovremenu reakciju :)
<BotaniCar> nekad se osjecam kao da asministriram linuxe kad administriram windows servere , nazuljao sam prste s 'netsh advfirewall trlababalan' .. 
<BotaniCar> asministriram ! :)
<hbogner> vani imaju porez na stednju, tako d aje smao pitanje vremena kad ce i kod nas
<BotaniCar> Jebes mi sve ako to ima smisla ikom osim bankama 
<BotaniCar> *drzavi
<BotaniCar> kuis, dobijes 4-10% kamatew ovisno kak stedis, i onda te rebnu 12% jer stedis :) Win :)
<BotaniCar> (postotke izvukoh iz prsta, ofc)
 * weshmashian bi radje vadio lovu iz sesira nego postotke iz prsta
<hbogner> jeej, pao server i rapslao se mdadm polje
<hbogner> sad se regenerira
<BotaniCar> opla, kak veliko polje, bas me zanima koliko ce ti trajati ?
<BotaniCar> I, kak se (zakaj) rasprslo ?
<dodobas> lupio je server nogom... sto mislis zasto BotaniCar...
<dodobas> cudan si ponekad
<BotaniCar> dodobas: pomislio sam da je on mozda cudniji od mene, a time i razlog :) Pusti nek kaze sam :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, neznam zasto se zgasio, star stroj, crkava, mali server, 450 giga polje
<BotaniCar> vu-hu  :) Javi kad se dobilo nazad :)
<ivoks> Hrki: bogat si ako imas vikendicu na moru
<ivoks> Hrki: budala si ako imas vikendicu na moru, a nemas za kruh
<ivoks> (jer ti je ocito bahacenje ispred normalnog zivota)
<BotaniCar> To je aposolutna istina, ako imas drugu nekretninu, prije toga si se morao zbrinuti za moneyflow koji ti garantira da placas rezije i imas za jesti
<ivoks> to je isto primjer zasto ja vozim forda, a ekipa koja zaradjuje manje vozi mercedes
<ivoks> da, mogu kupiti mercedes
<hbogner> BotaniCar, [==============>......]  resync = 74.0% (360548544/486681024) finish=75.2min speed=27934K/sec
<BotaniCar> pa ces morati tociti po 100kn :)
<ivoks> ali onda ne bi mogao ici na skijanje 2-3 puta godisnje i sl.
<ivoks> ako ti je prioritet biti bahat, onda eto, budi bahat :)
<BotaniCar> hbogner: thx
<hbogner> np BotaniCar 
<civija> ekipa kupuje mercedes zato sto je znatno bolji od forda :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3802hjWyurE&feature=related
<datase> Mmike: Title: F1 Making Of:  Red Bull RB7 Flat Out in New Jersey - SHAKEDOWN, Views: 169527, Rating: 98.0703%
<Mmike> SilverSpace, na oko 7:30 ima voznja dijelom grada koji ce postati staza u New Jersyju
<Mmike> civija, je, al' je i znatno skupjli, al' ne koliko je bolji
<civija> ja eto smatram da opravdava cijenu kvalitetom
<civija> ali ja cijeli zivot samo to vozim :)
<BotaniCar> Nemres mi reci da tvoj 15 godina stari mercedes ima nivo kvalitete kao 5g star ford ( godista izvucena iz prsta)
<BotaniCar> mozes, ali lazes sebe, ne  mene :)
<civija> BotaniCar: odakle uopce takva usporedba?
<civija> i ko je uopce spominjao starost?
<BotaniCar> ja !
<civija> pa govoris meni da ja lazem sebe u vezi necega o cemu uopce nisam pricao
<BotaniCar> to sam odma napisao da se ne mucis 
<BotaniCar> jer, tehnoloski, osim ako vozis brabus, tvoj novi mercedes nije nikaj bolji od necijeg novog forda .. sjedio sam u 'komercijalnim' meckama i .. ma ,svasta :)
<BotaniCar> a , novi mercedes kosta N vise od novog forda u istoj klasi
<civija> aha, sjedio si u njima :)
<civija> aj bas super za tebe
<BotaniCar> da, s kljucem u bravi, okrenutim, i volanom u rukama :)
<civija> ocito nemas pojma cim stavljas brabus u cijelu pricu
<BotaniCar> Moram bas napisati da sam vozio , ono, i skretao i sve ?
<BotaniCar> po cemu je ocito ? da jos malo pojednostavim ? :) 
<civija> dosadan si
<BotaniCar> Mozda, ali nisam u krivu
<civija> to je tvoje misljenje
<BotaniCar> (nod)
<civija> brabus nema nikakve veze s tehnoloskim inovacijama u mercedesu
<civija> tako da ne kuzim recenicu 'osim ako imas brabusa'
<BotaniCar> Ne, ali je najkrasniji primjerak izvedenice mercedesa kaj mozes vidjeti, zato sam ga i naveo
<civija> ti je opet tvoje misljenje
<civija> ja mislim da brabus vise napravi kic u auta
<BotaniCar> Ali, pojednostaviti cu ti jer vidim da si TLDR :) Normalan je ford svojom cijenom i tehnoloskim nivoom vise nego ekvivalentan mercedes pandanu. A ustedis para :)
<BotaniCar> umjesto ford umetni mazda, ako zelis :)
<BotaniCar> Ili, sto god
<civija> ne trebas ti meni nista pojednostavljivat
<BotaniCar> sveta trojka vise ne postoji, pojela maca
<BotaniCar> A , vidim da moram, kad sam dosadan inace :)
<BotaniCar> Ili je dosadno to kaj sam pljucnuo mercedes ? :)
<civija> ja nisam poput onih apple korisnika koji ne dozvoljavaju spomenuti nista protiv applea
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=v5aMT9MBfZI&feature=endscreen <- watch the idiot pulling the cable :)
<datase> Mmike: Title: Helicopter Crashes - Original HD footage, Views: 2174922, Rating: 94.76636%
<civija> ali kad mi netko dodje i optuzi me da ja sebe lazem s necim sto nisam uopce ni rekao
<civija> onda budi ljubazan i odjebi
<ivoks> ja sam siguran da je mecka bolja
<ivoks> ali isto tako mi ljudi, koji su vozili oboje, kazu da cijena nikako nije opravdana
<ivoks> nije toliko bolja
<Mmike> what ivoks said
<civija> eto i ja se u velikoj mjeri slazem s ivoksom
<civija> kad pricamo o danasnjim generacijama
<civija> prije je to bilo puno drugacije
<ivoks> al ajde, nije poanta price bila je li mercedes bolji ili nije
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> poanta je bila da puno ljudi zivi zivot koji ne mogu financijski pratiti
<civija> zato na mom komentaru i stoji smajlic
<BotaniCar> civija: BotaniCar s ove strane, do sad si mogao dokuciti da nikad ne idem s namjerom da nekog uvrijedim, oprosti ako jesam ! 
<BotaniCar> i, pizdis, a imao sam smajli na kraju !
<Mmike> civija je posebno nadrkan kad mu se po mercedesima dira
<Mmike> slicno k'o ja i fontovi ;)
<weshmashian> samo fontovi? :)
<BotaniCar> *giggle*
<SilverSpace> malo gamad dobila za inu
<BotaniCar> Koliko litara ?
<SilverSpace> Jeffrey ostaje u zg jos mijesec dana
<ivoks> mjesec
<Mmike> Miesec!
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: 3,6 litara 
<SilverSpace> misec
<Mmike> Astemd, jel' te ima?
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/398339_393204024086567_548426412_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btHwl7kUI5I&sns=tw
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: in der schule schlafen, Views: 92, Rating: %
<ivoks> bome ovaj izraelski iron dome...
<ivoks> svaka cast
<Slit> Pozdrav! Može li mi netko pomoći oko printanja s windowsa na linux printer?
<ivoks> moze
<hbogner> oj iskonovci pomagajte,popizdit su sa web hostingom ovim
<hbogner> 530 Login incorrect. stalno javlja a fraje kaze da imam i dobar username i pass
<hbogner> ftp
<jelly-home> hbogner: pvt.
<ivoks> ako koriste vsftpd... mozda imaju bug za koji ni ne znaju :)
<hbogner> vsFTPd 2.0.5
<ivoks> tj., nije bug, vec promjena nacina rada
<ivoks> ali ako tebi ne radi, ne radi nikome
<ivoks> i hejtam vsftpd zbog te promjene
<Slit> @ ivkos - hvala. Uglavnom imam printer koji je spojen na linux mint, printa normlano. Imam drugi komp s windowsima koji je u mreži s ostalim kompovima. Kada idem add prinet na widowsima, on prionađe linux printer, ali ne die dalje jer pita drivere, a drivere za taj linux printer sam instalirao
<ivoks> na zalost, windows jos uvijek ne razumije koncept print servera
<ivoks> svaki windows stroj je ujedno i print server
<Slit> @ ivkos, to znači uzalud vam trud svirači?
<ivoks> sto znaci, mora imati driver i mora raditi renderiranje
<ivoks> ne, to znaci da, iako svi ostali sustavi mogu odmah printati na taj printer, tako da posalju PS
<Slit> a to se radi kako?
<ivoks> windows mora taj PS prvo lokalno pretvoriti u PS ili PCL
<ivoks> jer ne zna drugacije
<ivoks> dakle, moras na windowsu instalirati driver
<ivoks> driver za taj printer, za windows
<Slit> Instalirao sam drivere na windowsima
<ivoks> dobro
<Slit> sikunuo sam službene smsungove stranice
<ivoks> i kako si slozio printer na linuxu? nadam se cups, ne samba
<Slit> hm, čini mi se da je cups
<ivoks> kako si dodao printer na windowsu?
<ivoks> network printer, http://ip_servera:631/printers/ime_printera?
<Slit> preko add printer
<Slit> link ne radi koji si poslao
<Slit> sorry zeznuo se, tj, moram sam upisati ime printera
<Slit> :)
<ivoks> i ip servera
<ivoks> pogledaj si Listen stavku u cupsd.conf
<Slit> moram pogledati
<jelly-home> ivoks: kad je bila ta promjena u vsftpd o kojoj pricas
<ivoks> jelly-home: ubuntu 12.04, a ne znam za debian ili vsftpd tocnu verziju
<ivoks> jelly-home: uglavnom, ako home direktorij nije world rx, nece raditi
<jelly-home> onda nema brige, ovo je... lenny ;-)
<jelly-home> ak ne i nesto gore
<ivoks> jelly-home: http://blog.thefrontiergroup.com.au/2012/10/making-vsftpd-with-chrooted-users-work-again/
<Mmike> ivoks, ++
<Mmike> to ce, znaci, na novom debilanu bit issue
<Mmike> zehr gut :)
<jelly-home> jedna od onih stvari koje se strgaju kod release upgradea
<ivoks> http://www.benscobie.com/fixing-500-oops-vsftpd-refusing-to-run-with-writable-root-inside-chroot/
<ivoks> treba skociti na verziju 3.x
<hbogner> saznali koji je problem, losa sluzba za korisnike koja daje krive informacije :D
<jelly-home> istini za volju treba znati di kliknuti na cudnovatoj internoj aplikaciji, a oni se valjda ne usude kliknuti "edit"
<rut> ko je razvijao tu "internu aplikaciju" ?
<BotaniCar> ovo bi moglo biti istina (not safe for work): https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/302680_10151196887333416_298129743_n.jpg
<hbogner> bitno da sad radi
<Mmike> BotaniCar, :P
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/preminuo-je-poznati-hrvatski-knjizevnik-ivan-kusan/647669.aspx
<Mmike> :(
<BotaniCar> Zna li itko kojom logikom thunderbird bira za koje mailove ce mi izbaciti popup da imam novi mail,a  za koje ne ? 
<weshmashian> "oh, this looks unimportant, let's bother the user"
<BotaniCar> pa, tak mi ispada, uvijek mi izbaci popup za mailove koji me izvjestavaju da je ntp sync uspio, a za direktoricine mailove nikad
<Mmike> jos da nadjem neki pristojni mail notifikator za KDE...
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: no idea, znam da men' outlook ne baci notification ak imam neki rule da sibne mail u folder x
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: ja u ovom slucaju i za ntp sync i direktoricu imam 'put-here' rule
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: nemam pojma, fakat, ne trosim TB, zadovoljen sam outlookom za ono kaj mi treba :)
<weshmashian> ilitiga: ignorirat mejl-dva tjedno
<BotaniCar> mene je odusevilo 'remove duplicates' featureon u TBu 
<weshmashian> jel' ima opcija "prevent bosses to each send same mail over and over again"?
<BotaniCar> Ovo kaj ima uzrokuje manje otkaza :)
<weshmashian> sefovi su glavni uzrok otkaza, treba se njih rijesit :)
<BotaniCar> pda, i postat svoj shef && otpustit' se 
<BotaniCar> ili opustit' .. hmm
<weshmashian> i onda sam sebe tuzit
<weshmashian> tj tuzit svoju firmu
<BotaniCar> WIN !
<weshmashian> i onda si na kraju sam sebi duzan
<BotaniCar> s kamatama i sudCkim troskovima ! :)
<weshmashian> i strpas se u cuzu i imas 3 obroka dnevno, mozda i sanadera upoznas :)
<ivoks> evo ga
<ivoks> nvidia-experimental-310 - Experimental NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<ivoks> to je taj ubrzani driver
<BotaniCar> Pih, fuck us ati users :( 
<ivoks> pa SMD nije izdao novi driver
<ivoks> ali prica se i da ce njihov postati bolji na linuxu
<BotaniCar> kukam  dok ne docekam 
<ivoks> NOTE: The fglrx-experimental-9 driver will be available in precise-proposed soon, but is not yet available.
<Mmike> ivoks, meni taj 'ubrzani' driver radi jednako kao i neubrzani
<Mmike> tj, onaj lighstmark benchmark ne pokaze razliku
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> i nvidia i valve kazu da s tim sve radi bolje
<BotaniCar> pusti benchmarke, zavrti nekaj 
<Mmike> btw, kad sam 304 (ili 306) imao u ubuntuu11.04, imao sam oko 400fpsa prosjek (k'o u windozama). sad, u 12.04 imam oko 200 fpsa (i na 304/306 kao i na 310)
<ivoks> nisam radio nikakva mjerenja
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> mogao bih xplane
<Mmike> imam neku staru instalaciju negdje
<Mmike> dok je jos kostala igra 10 dolara :)
<BotaniCar> ae, bolje to nego sintetika
<ivoks> pa ima demo
<ivoks> koji je besplatan
<jelly-home> meni na lajcmarku stvarno radi tocno duplo vise fpsa
<ivoks> ne bi se cudio da Mmike koristi novoue driver :D
<ivoks> il kak se vec zove
<ivoks> ja bi testirao s lightsmarkom, ali nema nikoga na torrentu :)
<Mmike> :P
<Mmike> pa skini
<ivoks> pa skidam
<ivoks> link je torrent
<ivoks> i nema nikoga
<ivoks> nemam od koga skinuti
<ivoks> This torrent tracker is horribly broken. Not just it sets private flag on torrents, it also haves seriously wrecked tracker which refuses to find any peers with some moron message about my IP. An absolutely worst tracker I ever seen: borked tracker + no backup ways to find peers = FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL. And no download, ever. Just wasted 10 minutes trying to download 33Mb torrent. I would recommend this tracker to my worst enemies for sure.
<Mmike> http://dee.cz/lightsmark/Lightsmark2008.2.0.tar.bz2
<Mmike> to nije torrent :)
<Mmike> http://dee.cz/lightsmark/
<ivoks> da, nasao
<Mmike> ivoks, koja graficka?
<Mmike> koji model
<BotaniCar> zakaj ljudi jos guraju FTP ? To je do sad trebalo umrijeti prirodnom smrcu .. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, oh
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da ja sad smijem otvoreno pricati jao sto bi se nasmijali ;/
<ivoks> 08:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 [GeForce GT 520] (rev a1)
<ivoks> s time da je u krivom slotu :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pricaj zatvoreno, obfuscate data ! 
<Mmike> ivoks, aj aj, bas me zanimaju brojkice
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: zato sto dodje sa bilo cim
<SilverSpace> Those allWinner A10 devices are crap
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/481665_505119902852409_397122676_n.jpg
<ivoks> ./backend: error while loading shared libraries: libglut.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ivoks> lightsmark je outdated :)
<jelly-home> ili tvoj OS nije backward kompatibilan
<ivoks> fali freeglut3
<ivoks> ./backend: error while loading shared libraries: libGLEW.so.1.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jelly-home> itd :-D
<ivoks> e pa tako stari libGLEW nemam
<jelly-home> libglew1.5 itd itd
<ivoks> pa nemam
<ivoks> imam 1.8
<jelly-home> tsk
<jelly-home> jel ubuntu ima ekvivalent snapshot.debian.org, arhivu svih verzija paketa
<jelly-home> koje su ikad izdane
<jelly-home> (* where "ikad" like /poslije 2005/)
<Mmike> h m
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> meni radi ok to sve
<Mmike> aha, 12.04
<Mmike> jbg :/
<ivoks> link s 1.5 na 1.8 je pomogao
<ivoks> jelly-home: nema, ali ce imati
<ivoks> bila je to tema na UDS-u
<ivoks> ne samo to
<ivoks> nego ce imati i snapshote svih isoa
<jelly-home> dobro, ali postoje negdje samo su offline?
<ivoks> imas old-archive.ubuntu.com
<ivoks> za stare stare
<jelly-home> mislim paketi, ne releaseovi 
<ivoks> mozda se deb paketi mogu naci na launchpadu
<ivoks> i, kako da izvrtim test?
<ivoks> on se sad vrti
<Mmike> kazes --benchmark
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> ./backend
<Mmike> s tim da moras na ruke rezolucioju, neznam koja je defaultna
<ivoks> stavio sam 640x480
<ivoks> fps ne prelazi 61
<ivoks> ali sve ide jako glatko
<ivoks> Finished, average fps = 53.64.
<ivoks> mislis da bi mogao vise izvuci iz te kartice? :)
<ivoks> mozda kada bi bila u ispravnom socketu :D
<jelly-home> treba u nvidia-settings ugasiti sync to vblank
<Mmike> ivoks, dvojim, iskreno
<Mmike> to je low end kartica
<ivoks> vidi stvarno :)
<ivoks> 200fps
<ivoks> 350
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mozda je ipak jaca od moje :)
<Mmike> meni je 230 fpsa average
<Mmike> na windozama oko 400
<ivoks> Finished, average fps = 167.41.
<Mmike> a tol'ko sam imao na ubuntuu 11.04, mozda cak i malo vise neg na windozama
<Mmike> tko ce se sjecat
<ivoks> dakle, 167 sa experimental
<Mmike> aj probaj sad sa obicnim
<ivoks> pa to i je plan
<ivoks> cek dok se skine 70MB drivera :/
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ja i dalje imam nvidia-current koji je verzije 295.40
<Mmike> wtf?
<jelly-home> a sto je "obicni"
<Mmike> aha, imam i nvidia-experimental-310
<Mmike> a nvidia-settings kaze da koristim 310.14
<Mmike> jelly, 295.40 je 'obicni', ili mozda neki noviji (304 ili 306)
<ivoks> evo, da vidimo
<jelly-home> 167 je super, ova GT220 daje 56 ;-)
<Mmike> i zash sad chrome ne otvara .jnlp?
<ivoks> Finished, average fps = 176.01.
<ivoks> tja
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> mozda je to ok samo za novije kartice
<SilverSpace> kaj to vi mjerite
<ivoks> ja definitivno ne koristim puni potencijal ove kartice
<ivoks> jer nije na portu koji podrzava njenu brzinu
<ivoks> Finished, average fps = 195.23.
<ivoks> ^ experimental
<stemdA> Mmike: odlična! :P
<SilverSpace> fuck morat cu kupiti novi telefon a trenutno nemam para da bi kupio ono sto zelim 
<vileni> koji je to benchmark?
<Mmike> stemdA, :)
<vileni> ja zelim quadcore verziju desireZ, sa 1gb rama i 4.5-5" ekranom
<vileni> i telefon funkcije mogu izostati, samo 3g/lte mi treba :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: sync to vblack.. sta vec
<ivoks> jelly-home: sad x-plane izgleda zakon :D
<jelly-home> hm
<ivoks> gotovo mi je sve na maksimumu sto se tice detalja
<jelly-home> ne bi trebao 
<jelly-home> tj. ako vidis razliku onda nesto u softveru ne stima
<SilverSpace> vileni: ja bi note 2
<vileni> SilverSpace: dobar izbor :) meni bi i prvi note bio dovoljan
<vileni> kad vec nema dobrih uredjaja sa tipkovnicom
<SilverSpace> zasto ovi pederi na vipu nemaju mogucnos trazenja po cijeni
<SilverSpace> bah ovaj stari jebeni Samsung Galaxy Nexus drzi cjenu nikako da padne
<obruT> jel ima ikoji opensource 3d cad program koji radi ?
<ivoks> ima ne-opensource
<ivoks> ali besplatan
<ivoks> a cek... 3d... ne znam ima li 3d
<obruT> 3d me znima bas...
<ivoks> http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight/overview/
<ivoks> 2d :/
<obruT> za 2d mi se cini da qcad koliko toliko radi ok
<ivoks> blender?
<obruT> nije bas bledner za tak nesto
<ivoks> moze importat dxf
<ivoks> http://www.gcad3d.org/
<ivoks> ja sam svojevremeno koristio bricscad
<obruT> docticni izgleda nema neko free izdanje, njega sam vec gledao jednom...
<obruT> ima 30day trial
<ivoks> da, nije open source
<ivoks> ARES for Linux supports nearly all of the almost 400 commands in the Window version, including 3D ACIS-based solid modeling. Two additional features – VoiceNotes and spell checking - will be included soon.
<ivoks> This download of the free trial version requires no registration. It lets you run an unlimited test of the entire scope of the program with the exception of saving and printing. If you register the downloaded trial version, you can create and save your drawings for 30 days free of charge (note, that print output will have a “demo version” stamp)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> 800€ kosta
<jelly-home> koliko je to jeftinije od autocada
<vileni> brlcad mozda?
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa... uracunaj sve troskove
<ivoks> netko tko ce zaraditi 800€ u mjesec dana, to mu je nista
<vileni> librecad? :)
<ivoks> netko kome to treba da bi se igrao, to je puno
<vileni> varicad se isto placa ali je nesto jeftiniji, mislim da podrzava dwg cak 
<ivoks> bricsys je isto jeftiniji
<ivoks> ali ovaj ares je mocan
<vileni> ja sam gledao sto bi mogli dati kao alternativu da poguramo malo linux ucionice
<vileni> ali tesko je ljude nagovoriti na nove stvari
<ivoks> ucionice?
<ivoks> imas besplatan softver
<ivoks> ja znam i firme u kojima se koristi taj cad softver, na linuxu
<ivoks> http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight/overview/
<vileni> ivoks: mindset na faksu je microsoft = besplatno
<ivoks> uredo primaju autocad crteze i gledaju
<vileni> do nedavno je bilo i autocad = besplatno
<vileni> zato jer su dobivali licence
<ivoks> sad vise ne dobijaju ni windows licence
<vileni> ima tu i tamo :)
<vileni> inzistiramo na racunalima sa windowsima u nabavi
<vileni> onda se zale na to da su jeftiniji ovi sa freedos/linux kombinacijom, jer ocekuju da ce dobiti besplatnu licencu
<vileni> cek, znaci ovaj draftsight je free, cita i radi dwg fajlove?
<vileni> jos je od dassault, ionako koristimo nesto njihovog softvera :)
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> opet su najavili badava windows licence za studente i srednjoskolce
<vileni> super, thx ivoks na ovome :)
<vileni> pa kod nas ionako imaju besplatne windowse, vec dosta dugo
<ivoks> cad softver kojem treba sendmail
<vileni> ijao, pa abaqus je njihov
<ivoks> pa kaj su oni pukli
<vileni> mozda da ti posalje mail kad je gotov sa renderiranjem :)
<jelly-home> kaj fali imati /usr/sbin/sendmail na svakom stroju
<Mmike> pa ja ne vjerujem
<Mmike> izbacim jedan slave iz poola
<Mmike> i na 1/3 ostalih slaveova load naraste na 60
<Mmike> a na 2/3 ostane kakav je bio
<Mmike> wtf?:)
<ivoks> steam... :)
<Mmike> onaj ADM
<Mmike> pa nikad vise nista tamo i da poklanjaju
<Mmike> idijoti
<ivoks> adm?
<ivoks> trebao sam danas u pakostane
<ivoks> volovi, prsut i sir besplatno
<jelly-home> \o/
<jelly-home> Mmike: kaj, znaju manje od studenata iz protisa?
<SilverSpace> !grep
<Mmike> jelly-home, ne, lik mi neda paru za artikal koji sam kupio
<Mmike> a kaj je najbolje, artikal je kod njih!
<jelly-home> hm?  obicno se pare daju njima a artikl ide tebi...
<jelly-home> kod tebe sve naopak
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> steam linux uds beta!
<ivoks> ozbiljni sam 3
<ivoks> team fortres 2
<ivoks> sto god to bilo :)
<jelly-home> TF2 je navodno jako popularna
<SilverSpace> !grep ovaj grep me ne slusa hebemu
<jelly-home> GREP, dejstvuj
<SilverSpace> ne mogu izvuc jednu liniju iz log datoteke 
<SilverSpace> procito pol interneta ali me ne slusa
<ivoks> slusa grep slusa
<ivoks> samo ti baljezgas
<SilverSpace> http://www.folkstalk.com/2012/01/grep-command-in-unix-examples.html
<SilverSpace> ivoks: istina nemam pojma 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> sto zelis napraviti?
<hbogner> SilverSpace, grep bez * koristi
<SilverSpace> 01:00:26 T:3043475456  NOTICE: Starting XBMC (12.0-BETA1 Git:25bb46a), Platform: Linux
<SilverSpace> izvuc samo ispis od XBMC na dalje
<jelly-home> grep 'Starting XBMC' datoteka | sed 's/.*Starting //'
<ivoks> pa to se ne radi s grepom
<jelly-home> mislim, mogao bi i grep -o 'Starting XBMC.*' datoteka al to je neuobicajeno
<ivoks> sed ili awk
<ivoks> a ako ti je format uvijek isti, mozes i cut
<ivoks> cut -d' ' -f5-
<jelly-home> gross.
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: to je to 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesam cat koristio ali nis nisam dobio kaj bi zelio 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kuzis da je sed odradio, a ne grep? :)
<ivoks> kakav cat?
<ivoks> cut
<jelly-home> cat, cut, cot
<SilverSpace> ups zajeb moj 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> Preparing Team Fortress 2 Beta files for install...
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kako samo izvuc jedan dio 
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa ce hokej
<ivoks> kaj ima prijenos negdje?
<SilverSpace> koliko sam saznao nema nigdje
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: identificiras sto ti ne treba, i to odrezes (sa npr. sedom), ili identificiras sto ti treba, i samo to isprintas (sa sedom, awkom, cutom)
<ivoks> cut je dovoljan za ove sitnice
<jelly-home> grep 'Starting XBMC' datoteka | sed 's/.*Starting //' # primjer rezanja onog sto ti nije bitno s lijeve strane
<ivoks> ili opet... cut
<ivoks> jest da je ogranicavajuci po pitanju delimitera
<jelly-home> nemam naviku koristiti cut skoro nikad, previse krhko 
<jelly-home> osim za petljanje znak po znak
<SilverSpace> 01:00:26 T:3043475456  NOTICE: Starting *XBMC (12.0-BETA1 Git:25bb46a)*, Platform: Linux
<hbogner> farma server au jastrebarskom?
<SilverSpace> ja bi samo ovaj dio izmedu zvjezdica
<vileni> ivoks: steam je jos uvijek closed beta?
<ivoks> vileni: da
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: hoce li izmedju zvjezdica ikad biti zarez?
<SilverSpace> ne
<jelly-home> grep 'Starting XBMC' datoteka | sed 's/.*Starting //; s/,.*//'
<hbogner> na rtl-u
<ivoks> idem doma
<ivoks> ajte bok
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: thx
<hbogner> bok icota 
<hbogner> bok ivoks 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: sed naredba s/prvo/drugo/ radi zamjenu
<SilverSpace> taj sed nikako da skuzim
<jelly-home> s/nesto// zamjenjuje "nesto" sa praznim stringom, tj. efektivno brise
<SilverSpace> medvescak vodi
<Mmike> di trazite subtitleove za serije?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ?
<SilverSpace> imas samo dva koliko znam
<SilverSpace> i slabo je za serije
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi vidio stigo 9 nastavak revolu...
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja skidam sa tvsubtitles.net
<Mmike> al' nema revo9 jos
<Mmike> zato pitam :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, upravo cuclam
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja vise nis ne skidam
<SilverSpace> ima za 9 srpski
<jelly-home> kaj je to revo...?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: serija http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2070791/
<jelly-home> heh"Leave any knowledge of electricity at the door. It's obviously an 'alternate' dimension where electricity works different then our own. "
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pojavili se subtitleovi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, odakle/kak gledas?
<obruT> veceras na htv3 je mediteranneo :) preporucam ako niste gledali
<Mmike> okular
<Mmike> glupog li PDF readera
<Mmike> to je nevjerojatno
 * jelly-home ga koristi svaki dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: titlovi.net
<SilverSpace> .com*
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, onaj copy-paste sa rectangle select, mislim, wtf? :)
<Mmike> evince je bio izvrstan
<Mmike> al', gnome-debili su i to ubili
<jelly-home> Mmike: kaj s tim
<Mmike> pa komplikovano je
<Mmike> moras oznacit dio koji ces copy/pasteat
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> ok, mozda pretjerujem
<Mmike> cudno je
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> skinula mi se serija
<Mmike> odo gledat :)
<SilverSpace> ja tekmu lige prvaka gledam
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' dinamo? :)
<SilverSpace> ne juve chelse
<SilverSpace> poslje cu 6 i 9 pogledati
<SilverSpace> 8*
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> zeni upgradeiram ubuntu
<Mmike> pa sad skuzavam kolko je SSD brz u biti
<jelly-home> jeste
<jelly-home> jos kad bi se u ubuntu moglo uklikati da ne forsa fsync() i fdatasync() kod upgradea 
<jelly-home> da se manje trosi ssd
<jelly-home> u debianu to radim sa eatmydata
<obruT> jao sto me nervira kad mi xbmc zaglavinja na nekom audio streamu :P
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> obruT: palicom po njemu
<jelly-home> pogotovo ak ne vrti 64bitni linux!
<obruT> pa, vrti :)
<obruT> pretpostavljam da ga zderu dropane tcp konekcije :P
<hbogner> o hebem ti t-com. odspojili me i oce da se prebacim na digitalnu telefoniju
<hbogner> jos malo pa na bnet
<obruT> hbogner: prebaci se, sto cekas :)
<obruT> nist ne dobis, samo malo izgubis :)
<hbogner> obruT, ma ne sad, sad taman nest radim, bila opcija podsjeti me kasnije
<hbogner> ionak planiramo izbacit telefon, pa nam bnet bolje pase
<hbogner> obruT, samo malo kako kaze kolega je 2-3 sata :D
<hbogner> nazoves i onda ti kazu da resetiras uredjaj i izgubis vezu i opet cekas da dodjes na red :D
<obruT> meni je trajalo 15-tak minuta da se propagiraju postavke na IAD
<hbogner> eh tebi
<SilverSpace> gthumb je koma kod mene 
<SilverSpace> duze se otvara od gimpa
<jelly-home> <doc> How do you find Will Smith in the snow?   Look for Fresh Prints.  :]
<Mmike> http://isc.sans.edu/diary.html?n&storyid=14548
<jelly-home> "oopsie"
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-21
<Mmike> kako se 'stihijski' kaze na engleskom? :)
<dodobas> yloako
<hbogner> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> super, windows update je tek na 5 mjesecu 2011 :) potrajat ce ovo
<hbogner> dodobas, windows? ti? nepase mi ta recenica :D
<dodobas> a e, isto kao i hbogner linux, jednostavno ne pase :P
<hbogner> he he he, istina, na poslu sam na win
<hbogner> i vec pocinju problemi danas
 * Mmike je bio danas vec vani
<Mmike> super je, u biti, prosetati se ujutro
<Mmike> i sad pijem koka-kolu :)
<hbogner> Mmike, i svi koji putuju na posao su vec bili vani :D
 * weshmashian se upravo proseto od Dubrave do Petrove...
<Mmike> da
<weshmashian> tak da je relativno super se setat ujutro
<weshmashian> :)
<Mmike> a ovi sad hoce isfurat da jednom tjedno moram u zagrebacki ured neki novi
<Mmike> propizd
<vileni> weshmashian: rekreativno? :)
<vileni> Mmike: ti sluzis birokraciji, ne oni tebi :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ovi? mislis valjda moji dragi poslodavci
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: ukurac, a ja milio kraj pruge s autom :( mogao sam te pokupit' 
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<Mmike> da je bar ured tu, negdje
<jelly-home> Mmike: mislio da ce idila trajati do daljnjeg?
<Mmike> nego je tamo, u dubravi maltene
<Mmike> jelly, da ti budem iskren, da :)
<jelly-home> let me tell you about startups...
<BotaniCar> Mmike: dobro je i potrajalo /pat-on-back
<weshmashian> vileni: jok, trajvan se raspo na okretistu i sve stalo
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: e jebatga :)
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<vileni> weshmashian: mislim da sam cak vidio to
<weshmashian> Mmike: um, di u djubravi?
<vileni> ja sam isao 5icom oko 8:35 prema gradu, i pojavile se neke zute rotirke
<BotaniCar> vileni: ja sam od 7.30 do 8.30 putovao, svako malo rotirke, brijem da nije samo jedan tram stao :)
<weshmashian> zakon :D
<vileni> a na kojem okretistu?
<weshmashian> dubrava :)
<weshmashian> i to 11ica stala
<weshmashian> tak da je sve istocno bilo u banani
<vileni> ma, glavno da zapad radi :)
<vileni> to je zato jer ja putujem tramvajem, odmah problemi :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, ma nije dubrava nego onaj green gold na radnickoj
<Mmike> al' meni, iz spanskog, k'o da je dubrava :)
<vileni> iz spanskog, brze bi u Rijeku otisao nego u dubravu :)
<Mmike> Hah! U KDEu nemosh na desktop dodavat sranja :/
<jelly-home> kak ne bi mogo
<jelly-home> cak ima posebna vrsta sranja za desktop, http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/Plasmoids
<weshmashian> Mmike: ebote, to ko da ja velim da zivis u gajnicama jer je 'sve to tam negdje' :)
<jelly-home> na zapadu!
<SilverSpace> a kaj ima ljepoga u jutru? ja bi ga zabranio 
<hbogner> weshmashian, ma pusti Mmike-a on nije ni svjestan da zivi u Vrapcu :D
<hbogner> jer taj dio je od save pa malo sjeverno od ilice ustvari Vrapce :D
<weshmashian> hbogner: a i to kaj velis :)
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: zornjak!
<hbogner> bar gledano po katastru :d
<jelly-home> znaci da je na pravom mjestu?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/27-godina-windowsa/119945.aspx
<SilverSpace> :P
<hbogner> http://mum.mikrotik.com/2013/HR/info
<jelly-home> huh
<jelly-home> "If you wish to also receive a free RouterOS license, and free lunch - Entry price is $50 (US),"
<jelly-home> netko bi im trebao objasniti znacenje rijeci "free"
<hbogner> he he he
<weshmashian> there is no such thing as free lunch
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: bome tvoja rakijetina ce se pokvariti :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, pa, potpuno te razumijem ;) meni su gajnice 30 minuta pjeske, preko pruge :)
<Mmike> jelly, cek, al' nemrem dokument ostavit na Desktopu
<Mmike> nemam Desktop/ pa da tamo mogu trpat
<Mmike> neg moram folder panel stavit, i onda mogu u to
<jelly-home> yep
<Mmike> btw, maknuo neki plazmoid koji mjeri system load, i - load pao ;)
<weshmashian> Mmike: ok, dobro, uzeo krivi kvart za usporedbu :)
<weshmashian> aaa, hilton je u green goldu, dobro da sam skuzil, morat cu ic tam uskoro :)
<SilverSpace> bemti spam nude mi porch za 99.98kn :)
<BotaniCar|2> reci da im das 4l rakije za to, daj i moju, ako treba!
<weshmashian> jos nisi pokupio tu rakijetinu? :)
<weshmashian> hm, kak se ono muvaju windowi po screenu?
<BotaniCar|2> Meh, navlacim se s malim vec 3 tjedna, odem drito s posla doma, pusti me :) 
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: cekicem :)
<SilverSpace> ja sam svoje windowse sredio prackom :)
 * Mmike je svoju rakiju dobio :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: heh, i know the feeling :)
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da i to doslovno dobio :)
<Mmike> pa duzan sam ti jos 30 kuna samo!
<Mmike> ili koliko?
<SilverSpace> mislim da je 20kn nemam pojma
<BotaniCar|2> Hehe, Mmikeove epic sposobnosti pracenja vlastitog money flowa :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> what, izgleda da win8 napokon ima eap-ttls
<SilverSpace> kako su ovi jucer sretno prosli http://www.medvescak.com/hrv/novosti_2012_2013/novosti229.html
<dodobas> oh come on windowsi... 5 puta restart, i jos uvijek instalira isti update
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: ima
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: pa to je super, mogli su se sjetiti i prije :)
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: rekao bi da nije bilo potraznje
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: ma ne, samo cijeli eduroam je na eap-ttls
<BotaniCar|2> zato su media center najavili kao zasebnu , naplativu, komponentu
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: obicno u windozama dobijes ono kaj velikim njuskama treba, ne znam 
<vileni> pa tu kod nas sve velike njuske, ili barem misle da jesu
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<vileni> ali dobro, trebalo im je samo 10 godina da prosire taskbar na drugi ekran
<BotaniCar|2> cek, tebi se to dopada ? ( /me pocne unity-like flame)
<weshmashian> taskbar? na drugom ekranu? blasphemy!
<weshmashian> doduse, dobro dodje, ocu to na sedmici!
<vileni> ja bi taskbar u krug oko svakog ekrana
<SilverSpace> treba li nekome orginal windows nt :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: imam punu kutiju toga iza sebe :) 
<weshmashian> mmm, nt domena, win2k stanice...
<SilverSpace> sve popratne knjizurine pride
<BotaniCar|2> ja bi ukinuo taskbar u windowsima, imaju sad onaj jebeni search i kaj ce mi ikone 
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: good ol' days, ha ? :D 
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: onda ti je unity taman jel
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: aye :)
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: ne smijem sad napisati da se meni u stvari dopada Unity (koliko sam imao posla s njim) , ali ce me 'mudre glave' razapet' 
 * weshmashian i dalje nije probo unity
<vileni> ja probao, vise puta :)
<Mmike> ukinuo
<Mmike> taskbar
<Mmike> uzas
<vileni> :D
<vileni> Mmike prezivio blazi srcani upravo :)
<ivoks> tko je ukinuo taskbar?
<BotaniCar|2> nitko, na zalost :( 
<vileni> meni je bezveze kad otvoris gomilu toga na 2 ekrana, a sve ti je na jednom taskbaru
<weshmashian> brijem da mmiketu treba stavit neki tiling wm sa emacs (ili vi) bindizima i snimat reakciju :)
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: zato ga treba u potpunosti ukloniti && zabraniti viseaplikacijski rad 
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian:  :)))))))
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: ili jednostanvo prosiriti na drugi ekran?
<ivoks> bio je onaj, koristio sam ga kad sam imao g3
<ivoks> ne mogu se sjetiti
<vileni> scrotwm
<vileni> ?
<ivoks> imao je aplikacije u tabovima
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: kaj ce ti taskbar ( u w8 imas i taskbar i onaj sidebar kaj iskace pa ti je lakse ako to volis)
<ivoks> ako si imao vise istih prozora jedne aplikacije, grupirao ih je u tabove
<ivoks> kasnije su to dodali i u compiz, ali nije ukljuceno po defaultu
<vileni> mrzim ta grupiranja :)
<ivoks> ja ih volim
<vileni> svakom svoje :)
<ivoks> lakse je switchati izmedju prozora iste aplikacije
<hbogner> bitn da mozes odabrat koju zelis
<ivoks> jer je semantica tako napravljena
<ivoks> ne moram lupati po alt tabu da dodjem do drugog terminala
<vileni> ja trosim terminator :)
<ivoks> ok, uzmi thunderbird za primjer
<vileni> sto u njemu switchas?
<ivoks> prozore
<ivoks> glavni prozor i prozor u kojem pisem novi mail
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> pocnem pisati novi mail, za koji mi trebaju informacije iz nekog drugog maila
<ivoks> odem u glavni prozor thunderbirda da procitam taj mail
<ivoks> netko me pingne na ircu, win+1 me baci na irc
<ivoks> pogledam, odgovorim
<ivoks> vratim se na thunderbird
<ivoks> kad bi sad stisnuo alt+tab, otisao bi na irc
<SilverSpace> stvar navike
<hbogner> navika
<ivoks> a ja zelim otici na prozor u kojem pisem mail
<Mmike> kad imas zdrkan de, ivoks :)
<Mmike> ja odem na prozor u koejm pisem mail sa shift-win-9
<ivoks> alt+` me baca na compose prozor
<Mmike> jer mi tamo stoji thunderbird
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, ne odes
<Mmike> i svi su mi njegovi prozori tamo
<ivoks> ne shvacas sto ti govorim
<Mmike> ne, ti ne shvacas
<ivoks> shvacam
<Mmike> ja shvacam da ti naopacke koristis racunalo
<Mmike> i da ti to pase
<ivoks> ti radis tako da za svaku aplikaciju imas zaseban desktop
<Mmike> super je stvar taskbar jer vidis sto imas otvoreno
<Mmike> jbg, ja imam 12 virtualnih desktopa i po 10ak aplikacija u gotovo svakom
<Mmike> znam da se to cini k'o suma, al' jbg, takav mi je posao
<ivoks> jesi ti uopce shvatio sto sam ja pisao kao primjer?
<Mmike> KDe actually to sve ima nelose slozeno
<vileni> ja imam 4 virtualna x2 prava :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jesam, cak i uz tvoje poslovicno lose objasnjavanje :)
<Mmike> vileni, da, svi mi govore da si uzmem jos jedan monitor, al' se neckam stalno
<ivoks> Mmike: ocito nisi
<Mmike> ivoks, onda nisi dobro objasnio
<vileni> Mmike: pa uzmi, bar je to jeftino :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne nego si ti konj
<Mmike> ivoks, ako te netko ne kuzi, ne podrazumjevaj da je on u kurcu, ti su u kurcu jer neznas objasniti
<ivoks> svi su shvatili osim tebe
<Mmike> tja, ako sam konj, sto se uopce trudis :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ja nisam citao, jel se to racuna kao da sam shvatio, ili kao da nisam ? 
<ivoks> Mmike: nisam tebi ni pricao
<Mmike> vileni, da, al', zamisli frustraciju da skuzim da to ne radi na KDEu :) :) :)
<ivoks> nepozvan si se javio
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, pricao si kanalu - velim ti da je to naopacke sto ti radis
<Mmike> oh, sorry, sad moram traziti tvoju dozvolu da tu nesto tipkam?
<vileni> Mmike: pa sta sad, bit ce zabavno opet :) ako nista drugo mozes jedan monitor dedicirati za porn
<ivoks> zasto je napoacke ako mi treba manje dodira tipkovnice i uopce ne moram dirati misa?
<Mmike> vileni, ili za form,ulu jedan :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nit ja ne moram dirati misa
<vileni> Mmike: to je cak dosadnije i od porna :D
<Mmike> ivoks, i prakticnije mi je, plus, radi mi to tako od valjda kad su ubili kenedija
<Mmike> vileni, A-HA! ne gledas porn, hoces reci?:)
<BotaniCar|2> Zakaj si vas dva ne bi kupili misha kojeg zelite dodirivati ? 
<Mmike> u biti, mislim da je tu jedini botanicar koji gleda pornjavu redovno :)
<vileni> Mmike: cesce gledam best motoring nego porn :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: da, gledam ti kroz prozor dok te zena zajebava :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ti velis - kad bi stisnuo alt-tab, otisao bi na irc. Zasto bi otisao na irc? Zato sto koristis zdrkano sucelje prilagodjeno tabletima i/ili ljudima koji imaju minimalna iskustva s racunalima.
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> kak ja ne odem na irc kad stisnem alt-tab?
<ivoks> ocito nisi pratio workflow
<ivoks> sto alt tab radi?
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: misli da je doktorirao ergonomiju jer koristi isti nacin rada 20 godina ivoks , pusti ga :)
<ivoks> sto je alt tab radio od kad je izmisljen
<Mmike> ivoks, ti ocito nisi koristio alt-tab kako spada svo ovo vrijeme :)
<ivoks> switcha izmedju posljednje koristenih aplikacija (i svih ostalih, naravno)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> alt-tab switcha izmedju otvorenih PROZORA na ISTOM virtualnom dekstopu
<Mmike> ako ti switcha izmedju svih, onda imas krivo slozen DE
<ivoks> kad je alt tab izmisljen nije bilo virtualnih desktopa
<Mmike> to se cak i u unityju da popraviti
<Mmike> ivoks, da, za nekoga tko je koristio windowse
<ivoks> u unityu switcha izmedju prozora na istom desktopu
<jelly-home> Mmike: ja _zelim_ da switcha izmedju svih 
<ivoks> i ja ti opet velim
<Mmike> mi, pravi SunOS CDE hackeri to ne koristimo tako
<ivoks> ako ti je irc na istom desktopu, vratiti ce te na irc
<Mmike> ivoks, ali ti nije na istom desktopu, jer, ako je, sto uopce koristis virtualne desktope?
<Mmike> jelly-home, you're doing it wrong! :) 
<Mmike> ok, da cutnem crap
<Mmike> svatko ima svoje preferencije
<Mmike> naravno da ovo sto meni pase ne mora pasati nekom drugom
<hbogner> aaargh, oper sinc skoto 500 giga raid polja
<jelly-home> Mmike: ko je koristio fvwm Pager onomad zna da je to sve jedan veliki desktop, samo biras koji dio ces vidjeti
<hbogner> pa kaj mu je
<Mmike> al' je unit ubio mogucnost tvikanja toga. I to je super za moju mamu, noj je upravo prejebeno da nema taskbar, jer, koji ce joj to kufer. To je ko Mac, 'there is only ONE right way and we will tell you what that is'.
<jelly-home> Mmike: a CDE je totalno krivo shvatio stvari!
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<Mmike> jelly, ma, CDE je bio ocajan :)
<Mmike> meni bar :)
<ivoks> unity nije ubio mogucnost kada te mogucnosti nije bilo
<Mmike> uz to sto se rusio stalno ( meni bar, na jagoru )
<ivoks> jebote...
<jelly-home> ne znam, ja sam unity slozio da mi radi kak ja hocu
<ivoks> kak ne shvacas da je unity star godinu dana
<jelly-home> sve ima u ccsm, samo treba naci
<ivoks> i to kaj radi, radi...
<ivoks> ostalo ce se dodati
<BotaniCar|2> sva sreca da se sve ovo logira, nece mi ljudi za 20 godina vjerovati koja tu nekad zna biti paraolimpijada :) 
<ivoks> nastao je upravo zato kaj je ekipa u gnomeu rekla 'jebes 90% svega sto smo imali do sad'
<ivoks> npr... namjestanje fontova
<jelly-home> ivoks: kak ne shvacas da se korisnicima ne smiju pushati stvari koje nisu dovrsene <g>
<ivoks> jelly-home: shvacam ja to, shvacam
<ivoks> jelly-home: koja je alternativa? :)
<jelly-home> Apple
<BotaniCar|2> proper test cycle ! 
<ivoks> jelly-home: polufunkcionalan unity ili polufunkcionlan gnome3?
<jelly-home> ivoks: gnome 2.
<ivoks> eh... za koji vise nema securitya
<jelly-home> radi svoj security
<Mmike> KDE je rjesenje, nazalosst, trenutno
<ivoks> puno je toga tu u igri
<Mmike> jos samo da fontove poslozim, i mirna bosna
<ivoks> jebiga... unity je tu gdje je
<ivoks> svakom verzijom je bolji
<jelly-home> da, puno toga ukljucivo konstantno zaletanje ubuntua u shiny-new-shit vode
<ivoks> a jebiga... kaj da ti velim
<ivoks> to su rekli i za gnome kad se pojavio
<jelly-home> ne moras nist reci ;-)
<jelly-home> sve jasno
<Mmike> prestani velicati unity ko da je najprejebenija stvar koja se ikad pojavila na racunalima nakon golih slika samanthe fox! :)
<Mmike> Koristi li netko JNLP kroz chrome tu?
<BotaniCar|2> opa ! Nemoj da netko nje guglo 
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pa tko je rekao da je jeben?
<jelly-home> Mmike: kaj, jos iz Samantha Fox Strip Pokera na komodorcu
<Mmike> Di su logovi, logova mi dajte!
<Mmike> jelly-home, kaj i ti? :):)
<obruT> Mmike: priznaj, slinio si nad strip pokerom :)
<Mmike> oho, jos jedan, sad smo tri! :)
<jelly-home> fić-fiju
<weshmashian> +1 :)
<BotaniCar|2> +1
<jelly-home> neš ti gole slike, samo sise
<jelly-home> i još je varala
<BotaniCar|2> opa, znaci , ti si ju uspio i skinut' ? Ja sam obicno zavrsio sam i gol u sobi, s komodorcem koji se pregrijao 
<obruT> jelly-home: osnovna skola +  samanta fox + gole cice + kompjuter = dobitna kombinacija :)
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: bwahahahha :)
 * jelly-home fićuka entertejnera
<BotaniCar|2> Jel u zadnje vrijeme wifi tijekom leta normalna stvar ? (nisam letio dugodugo)
<weshmashian> na relaciji zg-dbk ne :)
<BotaniCar|2> dbk ? DU ? 
<weshmashian> da
<ivoks> kod nas ne
<ivoks> lufthansa da, ali samo na prekoatlanskim (nekim) letovima
<ivoks> u SAD-u delta ima wifi na dosta letova
<BotaniCar|2> thx
<ivoks> um.. lazem
<ivoks> ima lufthansa i na letovima preko azije
<ivoks> naravno, iznad kine moraju to iskljuciti
<ivoks> "Uhvati ZET-ovca": Zagrepčani rade aplikaciju koja će im pomoći u izbjegavanju plaćanja javnog
<SilverSpace> http://www.securityweek.com/linux-rootkit-found-launching-iframe-injection-attacks
<BotaniCar|2> Ja imam osjecaj da nekom kradem iz usta kad ne bi kupio kartu. Vjerojatno  vozacu, a ne nekoj nepotrebnoj tetki u ZET administraciji.
<BotaniCar|2> Niej da mi firma ne placa prijevoz .. 
<SilverSpace> kak ja ne kuzim taj sed 
<SilverSpace> fuck 
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<SilverSpace> 01:00:26 T:3043102720  NOTICE: Starting XBMC (12.0-BETA1 Git:25bb46a), Platform: Linux (OpenELEC - Version: devel-20121118220355-r12500, 3.6.7 armv6l). Built on Nov 18 2012
<SilverSpace> Linux  (OpenELEC - Version: devel-20121118220355-r12500, 3.6.7 armv6l).
<SilverSpace> treba mi samo to izvuc
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: pomagaj :)
<jelly> imas primjer od jucer, probaj adaptirati
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ma jesam na sve nacine i nikako da dobijem sto hocu :)
<jelly> samo se string za rezanje s lijeva promijenio
<SilverSpace> grep 'Starting XBMC' /storage/.xbmc/temp/xbmc.log | sed 's/.*Platform: //'
<jelly> to je dobar pocetak
<SilverSpace> to dobijem od linux pa do kraja
<jelly> ... | sed 's/.*Platform: //; s/Built .*//'
<jelly> .* pojede bilo kakav niz znakova
<SilverSpace> ah sad sam malo pohvatao 
<ivoks> opet on
<SilverSpace> ali to mi je fakat spansko MmikeT selo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> nek se uci ;-)
<jelly> di mi je onaj seminar
<jelly> SilverSpace: nemam pdf pri ruci http://sistemac.carnet.hr/system/files/RegExNew.ppt
<SilverSpace> da malo sam skuzio da .* di stavis pojede prije ili poslje s/.*Platform: s/Built .*
<SilverSpace> to me hebalo 
<Mmike> mlj
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> novi thunderbird vise ne ubije email koji ne uspije sejvati u draftove
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/374438_517467251605920_1412017739_n.jpg
<Mmike> Amis me zove nazad, jer mi cijelo jutro ne radi net kako spada, pa sam se bunio :)
<Mmike> ugl, zove lik, pita jelk' sve ok, reko, je, lik se isprica i kaze da eto, sad bi trebalo biti ok sve. Reko, u cem je problem, lik veli 'tu smo na ovim uredjajima za internet jos malo podesavali nesto"
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak te zove natrag pa kaj nisi na amisu
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ja zvao prije
<Mmike> sad on zove nazad
<Mmike> 'returning the call'
<SilverSpace> aha kuzim
<SilverSpace> :) 
<hbogner> na ovim uredjajima za internet su podesavali nesto :D
<jelly> ae
<jelly> da te ne zbuni sa tehnickim detaljima
<SilverSpace> meni jucer poslje podne crko internet i telefon  na pola sata 
<jelly> profilima, dslamovima, portovima i inim
<SilverSpace> na Bnet
<SilverSpace> sam
<jelly> jel ima tu neko iz Bneta Btw?
<SilverSpace> *btnet
<SilverSpace> uvjek se znunim na kojem sam BTnet ili Benet 
<jelly> koi vrag je BTnet
<SilverSpace> http://www.btnet.hr/
<SilverSpace> kabel 
<SilverSpace> tv telefon internet
<BotaniCar|2> Placem od srece/smijeha, napokon da nekom mogu reci kaj ide :) Tehnicka smo podrska za 'nesto' , to nesto se vremenom razvilo u 'nesto v2' i 'nesto v3' < gdje ni jedan nije unatrag kompatabilan s svima, vec samo s jednom generacijom starijim. I , zove klijent koji se javi jednom u 5 godina, da bi sad uglazbio 'nesto' sve tri verzije. Kazemo mu da ne moze. I pocne drvlje i kamenje i pita lik nakon.
<SilverSpace> 200kn mjesec
<BotaniCar|2> 5 min galame 'znate vi zasto to ne moze tako?' 
<BotaniCar|2> i ja mu kazem da znam - zato jer nemaju isplaniran zivotni ciklus hardvera/softvera u firmi
<BotaniCar|2> tisina .. 
<SilverSpace> 219kn*
 * BotaniCar|2 so happy
<hbogner> SilverSpace, kaj 219kn?
<ivoks> btnet je povoljan
<ivoks> pogotovo za optiku
<hbogner> koji paket imas kod bneta? ja planirma preci na tv+internet za 169 kn sto reklamiraju
<BotaniCar|2> bas gledam, dao bi levo jajce za 10Mb uploada
<jelly> ak se preselis u sopnicu mozes dobit optiku od skoro bilo koga
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> mislim ove nazvati, za svaki slucaj
<hbogner> 1 play 2 optic 	  	do 10/10 Mbps
<hbogner> FLAT 	  	
<hbogner>  99,00
<hbogner> kmeee
<hbogner> 24/24 je 179 kn
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/procitajte-sto-je-index-objavljivao-o-sanaderu-od-2006-godine-dok-su-drugi-sutjeli/647783.aspx
<Mmike> zato index ima smisla, a jutarnji ne
<Mmike> di je sopnica? :)
<BotaniCar|2> index je zutilo ponosno na to da nekad ubodu ko corava koka :9
<BotaniCar|2> jebate,  ponestalo mi domacih kobasa :( dobro da bu skoro kolinje :(
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, zutilo je ak citas kak su kim kardashian ispale sise
<Mmike> al' vecina ostalog (ne sve, dakako) nije zutilo
<Mmike> bar ces nac konkretne stvari koje se ticu drzave, na ostalim portalima toga nema
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: pa, to im je vise od 50 dostupnih materijala, ne karakteriziram novine po 1/100 sadrzaja nego po vecini
<BotaniCar|2> *50%
<Mmike> zakaj?
<Mmike> pa ne citaj zutilo
<Mmike> ne kuzim, radije citas jutarnji di je 80% zutila i di su namjestene informacije?
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: aj me polako i s razumijevanjem citaj :) Probat cu opet, al da i tebi malo sisu pomazim: Index je forum koji se specijalizirao za zutilo i nekad nekad mozes naci nesto ozbiljnog materijala koji se ne vidi drugdje. 
<BotaniCar|2> forum :)))
<BotaniCar|2> portal :)
<BotaniCar|2> osim toga, radije uzmem vecernji i jutarnji, presijek daje pravo stanje (fale samo stvari koje cenzuriraju i ljevica i desnica)
<Mmike> veli babic, davnih dana, doduse, kad su objavili vijest da je zito iz djakovstine zavrsilo u konzumovim ducanima. Jedino index je pisao o tome, nitko drugi nije nit prenio tu informaciju. I veli sad Babic, samo 20% ljudi  koji su dosli na portal taj dan su procitali tu vijest. Preko 80% ljudi je, doduse, procitalo kako su nekoj u big brotheru ispale sise.
<BotaniCar|2> pa, kaj ne makne sise ? Zato jer bu propal :) Da ih samo ne stavi na naslovnicu, vec bi bilo bolje :) 
<Mmike> Index nikako nije zutilo. Da, ja bi bio sretniji da nema xfunblackkurac rubrika, al' kad mu to prodaje  bannere.
<Mmike> Narvno da nemre maknut sise.
<BotaniCar|2> tko je Kim Kardashian ?
<Mmike> Al' u jutarnjem/vecernjem neces naci hrpu stvari, jer su novine cenzurirane. Nemres nikako imati pravu sliku citajuc jutarnji/vecernji.
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: procitaj kaj sam napisao za vec/jut :) 
<BotaniCar|2> (fale samo stvari koje cenzuriraju i ljevica i desnica)
<BotaniCar|2> Ovo me podsjetilo da furam danima MREZAu u torbi, jos nisam bacio oko .. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, da, i ne kuzim kak ti je onda jutarnji ok, kad ces tamo procitati kako je SDP super, linic jeben, milanovic faca.
<Mmike> ili kako nisu super, kad to nekome tako pase
<Mmike> kad si zadnji put procitoa, recimo, slovo kontra todorica u tim 'tiskovinama'?
<BotaniCar|2> zato procitas oba , i doneses zakljucak po svom sudu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jesu dobri ti btnet?
<BotaniCar|2> vish, zanimljivo kak si se tog dotakao, ne znam kad sam ISTA procitao o todoricu 
<ivoks> Mmike: ta je vijest bila i na hrtu cak
<ivoks> za ukradeno zito
<Mmike> ivoks, djakovstina? je drek :) bila je nakon sto su babica zvali u otvoreno ili neki kurac (nakon sto su objavljene gole slike blanke vlasic, pa su o tome pricali), pa je lik ukrao malo emisije da spomene djakovstinu
<Mmike> i sto su rekli? nista. Jel' todoric spomenut? Ne bas :)
<ivoks> a ti znas da je todoric ukrao?
<BotaniCar|2> Svi znaju, nitko ne moze dokazati
<Mmike> ti znas da nije?
<Mmike> nitko slova o tome nije rekao, osim 'zutog indexa'
<ivoks> ja ne moram znati da nije
<ivoks> postoji pravni sustav koji kaze da su svi nevini dok se ne dokaze drugacije
<ivoks> mogu i ja reci da si ti ukrao
<Mmike> jasno, tako je i sanader bio nevin od 2006te
<ivoks> al eto, nemam svoj portal na kojem bi to objavio :)
<Mmike> cek, ti hoces reci da je index to izmislio?:)
<BotaniCar|2> dobro, ovdje ivoks ima pravo, jedna od rijetkih dobrih stvari koje imamo je 'nevin dok se ne dokaze krivnja ' pristup
<Mmike> kao sto je izmislio veronu, HDZov BMW, i hrpu drugih stvari?
<ivoks> nisam rekao da je izmislio, ali ti tvrdis da je istina
<ivoks> ja ne znam
<Mmike> di ja to tvrdim?
<ivoks> i babic mi nije bas mjerilo :)
<ivoks> uostalom
<Mmike> ja tvrdim da nit jedna novina sem indexa to nije provjerila, pisala o tome.
<ivoks> ljudi su optuzeni za to zito
<ivoks> cak su i priznali
<ivoks> da su prodali zito kako bi isplatili place
<ivoks> kada zita vise nije bilo, nije bilo ni novaca, pa ni placa
<ivoks> i djakovstina je otisla u stecaj
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> kao i kamensko
<Mmike> oslo u stecaj :)
<ivoks> i, zasto index optuzuje agrokor?
<ivoks> svi su kupovali zito od djakovstine po maloj cijeni
<hbogner> Mmike, http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=45.8105&lon=16.10861&zoom=16&layers=M
<ivoks> samo eto, zamisli, najveci lanac je kupio najvise
<ivoks> nije kriv onaj koji kupuje
<ivoks> vec onaj koji mu prodaje, a ukrao je
<ivoks> jasno, onaj koji kupuje moze ostati bez robe/novaca
<ivoks> ali nije kriv
<BotaniCar|2> To, svalimo na najveceg lopova :) Usput, sve te kupoprodaje, morao se platiti porez i svasta, kak nikom u drzavnim inspektoratima nisu crvene lampice zablinkale ? 
<ivoks> zato ne citam index
<ivoks> jer ima spinove u svojim tekstovima
<ivoks> navuce te na pedra
<ivoks> a pedro ne postoji
<Mmike> ivoks, daj neki info o tome vise, odakle to da su svi kupovali?
<ivoks> al eto, valjda imaju 'osobni' interes na nekoga svalit
<SilverSpace> ivoks: a gle ja nisam imao problema i koliko vidim kod susjeda oni vecinom imaju tv samo ne zale se
<ivoks> Mmike: DORH
<Mmike> ivoks, te, ako je to tako kako kazes, zasto jutarnji/vecernji/24sata i ini nisu slova o tome napisali?
<ivoks> jer nije senzacija
<ivoks> shvacas?
<ivoks> nije senzacija
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: jer ne objavljuju naklapanja (osim ako banski dvori ne kazu drugacije)
<ivoks> index je napravio to senzacijom tako sto je spomenuo agrokor
<ivoks> i forsira agrokor
<Mmike> tako je, jer su kontrolirana novina
<Mmike> dok ovi jadnici nisu
<SilverSpace> ivoks: tv kod mene je jednom puko internet dva puta za telefon neznam kad ga ne koristim :)
<ivoks> svi oni objavljuju naklapanja
<ivoks> samo netko procijeni da je ovaj naslov bombasticniji
<ivoks> a netko procijeni da je onaj
<Mmike> iznenadi me svaki put openstreetmap
<ivoks> i onda natezu, dok ne postignu sto zele
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ok, thnx
<ivoks> SilverSpace: vjerojatno ih ja ovdje ne mogu uvesti, al za svaki slucaj sam poslao mail
<SilverSpace> da imaju svoju mrezu 
<ivoks> pa moram si firmu upisati u openstreetmap :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> nema optike u spanskom
<SilverSpace> hebemti tu mi susjed umro prije dva dana i jucer mu vec provalili u stan 
<SilverSpace> btnet negdje ima optiku negdje ne kod nas u kvartu ne
<BotaniCar|2> Heh , uskoro bu (ne samo) Dubrava pravi ghetto
<ivoks> hbogner: jel se moze upisati firma u streetmap?
<ivoks> hbogner: ne vidim takvu ikonicu :/
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ikona ovisi kakav rederer koristis
<SilverSpace> tj zavisi od karte do karte
<SilverSpace> ivoks: i moze se upisati bas sve
<ivoks> znam da se moze
<ivoks> al nema 'kompanija'
<ivoks> potlatch
<ivoks> neke podjele su detaljne
<ivoks> npr... frizer, draguljar, susionica rublja
<ivoks> al ne mozes staviti 'tvrtka'
<BotaniCar|2> cek, ivoks, zelis reci da mozes dizajnirati/implementirati/integrirati slozene informaticke sustave, ali me ne znas osisati ? Stavi,brate, frizer :)
<BotaniCar|2> mislim, cime se te 'tvrtke' bave ? :) 
<ivoks> pa to ti i velim
<ivoks> ima detaljne podjele, ali ih ima tucet
<BotaniCar|2> ^^
<ivoks> ono... ima mesar
<ivoks> al nema vinariju
<hbogner> ivoks, lako se stavi, ali nemora znac it da ce na klasicnom prikazu bit oznaceno
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: a jel se moze nekom tijelu poslati prijedlog nadopune klasifikacije, pa da se vidi svugdje i uvijek ?
<hbogner> ima hrpa offcie kategorija
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, mogu napravit svoj renderer :D
<hbogner> http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Map_Features ovo je lista prihvacenih oznaka s tim da ima hrpa jos predlozenih
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/61964_10152268918730368_1630984181_n.jpg
<hbogner> http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Map_Features#Office
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: cek, pa tko definira tu listu i/ili ju nadopunjuje ?
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, zajednica
<BotaniCar|2> oh,jolly 
<hbogner> http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Tag:office%3Dit
<hbogner> ovo je za tebe ivoks  :D
<hbogner> a ovo za drugu: http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Map_Features#Tourism
<hbogner> ivoks, potlach je jedan od editora koji ima smao jedan set predefiniranih tagova
<hbogner> ti mozes sam rucno dodati po toj listi tagova
<hbogner> ni josm koji je meni bolji nema sve, nego neke stvari rucno tagiram
<albink> moze pomoc
<hbogner> ivoks, vinarija: http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Tag:shop%3Dalcohol
<albink> ?
<hbogner> a je se dugo zadrzao
<obruT> e fakat, naletio sam na jedan simpatican sajt... http://www.conflicthistory.com/
<obruT> povijest ratova/bitki/cegavec s geografskom podlogom
 * BotaniCar|2 ode srusiti taj site i zamijeniti ga lolcatsima
<Mmike> After 4 years of visualizing thousands of conflicts, conflicthistory.com will stop working in the next few days. 
<BotaniCar|2> And will, instead, serve LOLcats. Those actualy make me money
<hbogner> The data sources are changing and it uses old web technologies, like Flash. 
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<obruT> Mmike: vidis, tu obavijest nisam ni citao, samo kliknuo na close :)
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/182181_10150967507813416_10511866_n.jpg
<obruT> flash je obsolete :)
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ante-tomic-moje-pismo-gotovini---generale--drago-mi-je-sto-ste-nevini----/1067660/
<BotaniCar|2> ne znam u cemu ce raditi flash igrice, ako ne u flashu :)
<hbogner> obruT, nisma ni ja procitao dok Mmike nije postao
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ovo za bijeg je maestralno, ne moze se bolje formulirati upit :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, erm, ha?
<BotaniCar|2> Pa, na stranu 90% clanka s kojim se ne slazem, i mene zanima zasto je pobjegao i time zacementirao to da se nece braniti s slobode .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim, zena, deca , ukurac .. 
<ivoks> hbogner: al ja i dalje ne znam kako dodati 'ured'
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, a!
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, s cim se ne slazes?
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: s tim da je kredibilitet autora clanka .. tak tak : Ante Tomić pitomac jna akademije klasa 88/89. Stvaranje R. Hrvatske 90. unistilo je Vaš san o oficiru jna. Žuc i gorčina vam jedino preostaje. Kolumnist i književnik koji ima manje književnih nagrada od Nives Celzijus.
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, erm, ne kuzim
<Mmike> ne slazes se s napisanim ili mislis da je pisac 'neubrojiv'?
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ni s cim drugim, ako pogledas , ni RH ni Gotovina u stvari prema Haagu nisu imali nikakvu obavezu,sve je bilo pod upitnikom dok nije pobjegao. Cim je pobjegao, rekao je da je kriv (nazivno)
<BotaniCar|2> Tak da , taj bijeg mi je misterija , potpuna
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> kak mislis - nisu imali obavezu?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: petokolonaši koji su camili u podrumu 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, k'o moj deda partizan - svi su mu bili ustase i cetnici :) 
<SilverSpace> take je
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, RH je imala obavezu prema Hagu, a samim time i Gotovina. Al' ok, ajmo rec da je to 5% clanka s kojim se ne slazes, sto jos?
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: pa da. RH je mogla flegma reci 'kakvi ratni zlocini, dajte dokaza dovoljno da pristanemo poceti proces, ako nemate - ovo je obrambena akcija na nasem teritoriju, gledajte svoja posla' Al, cim je zbrisao .. 
<BotaniCar|2> cekmin,telefon, hulpdesk!
<SilverSpace> ante tomic je jako dobar pisac ali kao novinar ne bi reko 
<ivoks> hbogner: ono, gdje stavim 'landuse=industrial'?
<hbogner> ivoks, uzmi supermarket, drag&drop na mjesto di ti je ured
<hbogner> onda odes dolje ljeevo na advance i shop=supermatket zamjenis sa svojim
<SilverSpace> obruT: ovaj flash je za kujac 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, da, nije moglo rec, :) to k'o da tebe optuze da si krao po ducanima i zovu te na sud i di kazes 'fak ju, dajte prvo dokaze pa cu ja doc' :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, al' oept, ok, s cim se jos ne slazes?
<ivoks> aha... ok
<hbogner> ili skini josm sa http://josm.openstreetmap.de/ i pokreni ga, vise je cadlike
<hbogner> ivoks, ili dvoklik na kartu pa ti nacrta tocku odmah i onda na advenced
<hbogner> sad mi developer drzi instrukcije :D
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: nije bas isto, nije bas ni slicno jednog generala i jednog sitnog lopova u istu ladicu staviti :) Ne slazem se ni da je Ivica Racan bio benigan.  Za ovo s Splitom ne znam. I ne slazem se da su nas drzali 11 godina u ovom statusu ( i da smo sami sebe drzali u tom mindframeu) zbog njega. On je bio 'alat pri ruci' , da nije on, bili bi ustase zbog neceg drugog. 
<BotaniCar|2> Al, velim, ovo pitanje bijega i nacin kak ga je formulirao, dragulj 
<ivoks> hbogner: da, rijesio sam, hvala
<ivoks> Mmike: nije tako jednostavno
<ivoks> i tomic to zna
<ivoks> samo podjebava
<hbogner> super, ako imas jos kaj samo dodaj
<ivoks> hrana za stoku :)
<hbogner> mos i kucne brojve dodat :d
<ivoks> vidis, mogao bi
<BotaniCar|2> OMG: https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/179288_10150946549743416_349924864_n.jpg
<ivoks> Poštovani,
<ivoks> Na navedenoj adresi trenutno nismo dostupni.
<ivoks> S poštovanjem, 
<ivoks> BTnet d.o.o.
<ivoks> :(
<hbogner> ivoks, evo malo sam ti dodao stvari
<hbogner> landuse=industrial ide na povrsine
<weshmashian> \o/ rijesio fiškalizaciju u perlu
<ivoks> ok, da vidim
<hbogner> nestignem vise, sef taman uletio :D
<dodobas> pih.... tko se boja sefa jos, sefa jos.... :)
<dodobas> *boji
<ivoks> ok, ono su u biti dvije kuce
<hbogner> budem ispravio
<ivoks> vec ja jesam
<BotaniCar|2> muahaha, pokusavaju me portscanat' iz podravke :) Kontam ih ne kontaktirati, hopefuly im je netko usao nutra i koristi ih k'o proxy :)
<ivoks> hbogner: eto, gotovo :)
<hbogner> super, pogledam uskoro
<ivoks> tam si mi odrezao dobar dio posjeda :)
<ivoks> to je sve moje :D
<hbogner> ma ja sam glerdao odokativno
<hbogner> slobodno ti promjeni di je ograda
<hbogner> cak mozes stavit i tip ograde
<hbogner> zica, mreza, drvo, zivicas,....
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: podravka? e, oni su uveli glupi vpn policy
<BotaniCar|2> kakav ?
<weshmashian> cek, tulifon
<weshmashian> "trebate se spojit? e, onda osoba koja treba intervenciju treba nazvat IT da mi omogucimo spajanje"
<weshmashian> na vpn
<weshmashian> uspjeli smo to odjebat jer imamo 24/7 support
<weshmashian> a njihov it nije tam 24/7, jel' :)
 * weshmashian ode na domjenak :p
<BotaniCar|2> :D
<BotaniCar|2> Pseto,ziher bus i nekaj za jest dobil :)
<weshmashian> ofc :)
<weshmashian> i pit!"
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/thinkpad-x1-carbon-touch/119956.aspx
<BotaniCar|2> ou maj gad, WANT !
<SilverSpace> Pronašli smo probleme
<SilverSpace> Nemate kameru, no glasovni i videochat možete upotrebljavati i bez nje.
<SilverSpace> a kamera uredno radi :)
<BotaniCar|2> Pfft :) Ocito radi neuredno :)
<SilverSpace> pih 
<ivoks> U restoranima je prosječni dnevni promet 688 kuna, a prosječni dnevni dohodak 110 kuna.
<ivoks> U barovima prosječni dnevni promet 610 kuna, a dnevni dohodak 95 kuna.
<ivoks> koje je to muljanje
<BotaniCar|2> Uzas :) 
<SilverSpace> vise kod DX nis ne kupujem
<weshmashian> da se mulja u ugostiteljstvu? ma nemoguce!
<ivoks> Mmike: evo ti citati iz indexa:
<ivoks> Nisam upoznat s time, pravomočna presudaje rekla da su oni slobošnei i pošutjmo to. Kad bihhtio bitiironolan rekao bih da ih potouno razumijem, ztako se ponašala ihrvatka kada je svijedutp okušala objasniti daje L+Oluja gotovina.
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: svaki put skoro povjerujem :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: da ne radim di radim neb' ni ja vjerovo ;)
<BotaniCar|2> *evil grin*
<ivoks> pa ovakvo sto ne ocekujem od djeteta s 3 godine, a kamoli novinara :)
<weshmashian> ivoks: to ti se slomio c/p ili je fakat tak naboden tekst?
<ivoks> fakat je tak
<weshmashian> o_O
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/srbija-otvara-nove-slucajeve-za-zlocine-u-oluji-matic-ne-nijecemo-zlocine-ali-gotovina-i-markac-nisu-ti-koji-su-ih-pocinili/647806.aspx
<ivoks> 4. ulomak
<weshmashian> jeote..
<ivoks> pa to je... ono
<ivoks> baci ruke na tipkovnicu, pa sta izadje :)
<ivoks> "Poštujmo odluku suda. Kad bih htio biti ironičan rekao bih da ih potpuno razumijem jer se tako ponašala i Hrvatska proteklih deset godina kada je svijetu pokušala objasniti da je Oluja bila legitimna akcija. Gotovina i Markač ne mogu odgovarati za nešto što nisu počinili"
<BotaniCar|2> Vezano: sam vam rekao da uz novi MS office dolazi BESPLATAN spell check ? :D
<ivoks> ovo je original :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: pa zar nije i do sad?
<BotaniCar|2> **proofing tools , pardon 
<BotaniCar|2> ovo mi se cini kao njegovo djelo :)
<Mmike> pa ja ne vjerujem :/
<Mmike> restartam pidgin, i imam drugi font!
<Mmike> pa za popizdit :)
<Mmike> ovaj KDE ima gadnih mana :)
<ivoks> idejn na sastanak
<ivoks> ili kako bi to index rekao
<ivoks> isdgf nasd kasdmfdsgf
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: to ti je kad koristis mainstream DE 
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks:  setorn it olib ! 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> icewm
<Mmike> i nema compiza i sranja
<Mmike> i radi rfactor
<Mmike> i sve :)
<jelly> u kdeu je zgodno sto mozes na shortcut iskljuciti compiz
<jelly> tj. prebaciti iz 3d compositora u normalan wm mod i natrag
<Mmike> jelly, jel!?
<Mmike> di?
<Mmike> kako?
<dodobas> Mmike: crtl-alt-del :P
<jelly> Mmike: pogledaj si globalne shortcute
<jelly> neki cudni shift-meta-ovo-ono-F12 po defaultu
<BotaniCar|2> Cloud: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/424356_10150662965068416_2107178034_n.jpg
<jelly> Mmike: system settings -> shortcuts and gestures -> global keyboard shortcuts -> KDE component: KWin -> trazi suspend
 * hbogner upravo dize xubuntu u virtualboxu
<Mmike> jelly, ovo je carski
<jelly> kao carsko meso
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj prolazis na KDE
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> bome ti vise necu reci da nisi prilagodljiv :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: samo je skuzio da svi imamo ignore filter na mmike+unity, pa sad trolla na druge keyworde :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, presao, recimo
<Mmike> jadniji je puno od gnome2, al' radi
<Mmike> kak sam krasno sjebo mongodb cluster
<Mmike> to je milina nad milinama
<Mmike> ne ide u prilog tome sto je mongodb lako sjebjiv :/
<weshmashian> \o/
<BotaniCar|2> Koliko je pizdarija migrirati podatke s postgresa na mongo ?
<BotaniCar|2> *velika pizdarija
<hbogner> zasto bi migrirao sa postgresa?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, slicno k'o da pitas, recimo, kolika je pizdarija migrirati iz worda u excell
<Mmike> u biti, iz excella u word
<Mmike> malo jednostavnije nego u kontra smjeru
<Mmike> al', zasto bi to rado?
<BotaniCar|2> pa, da vidim kak se stvar ponasa, a imam spreman dataset u postgresu
<hbogner> nekako mi je postges mocniji od monga
<Mmike> pa, nece to bas tak ic
<Mmike> hbogner, ne bas
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, mongodb je document-oriented baza
<Mmike> postgres je relacijska 
<BotaniCar|2> ok, ja bi obje koristio kao raw data storage
<Mmike> sad, mosh pretocit podatke u mongo, i to relativno jednostavno, iz postgresa (malo skriptanja)
<hbogner> Mmike, sto se tice prostora mislim d aje
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj nije pg oo
<Mmike> al' spajanje na isti, client libovi, sve to moras jovo-nanovo
<Mmike> hbogner, a nije
<Mmike> hbogner, kao, sere da je, al' to skoro nitko ne koristi
<Mmike> i ne radi dobro
<hbogner> ahaa
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/426607_10150576357908416_991282769_n.jpg
<hbogner> vis kak sam neupoznat :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, u mongou nema SELECT * FROM tablica WHERE penis_len>25;
<BotaniCar|2> Zakaj ? :) 
<Mmike> nego imas db.tablica.find({penis:{$gt:25}}}) (tak nekak)
<dodobas> Mmike: kolekcija... damnit
<Mmike> da, dobro :)
<Mmike> trebalo je: SELECT * FROM momci WHERE penis_len>25;
<Mmike> i onda: db.momci.find...
<BotaniCar|2> o'sh rech da je sintaksa manje dumbasss frendli ? 
<Mmike> hocu rec da nemres napravit drop-in replacement
<Mmike> k'o sto bi mogao, sa mysqla na oracle na postsgres na mssql
<Mmike> 07:06:53 [rsSync] replSet syncing to: 216.18.164.226:27017
<Mmike> to, reciom, znaci 'syncing from' :)
<Mmike> odnosno 'syncing to match'
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> http://pbs.twimg.com/media/A8JWdZpCIAICvfP.png:large
<BotaniCar|2> hehe, da , dobro mu je sve rekao 
<SilverSp1ce> nis od NHL izgleda 
<SilverSp1ce> http://www.tportal.hr/sport/ostalisportovi/225276/Nokautirani-Graz-Ova-nepravda-smrdi-do-neba.html#.UKzXoVLwBHw
<Mmike> dio sa Zakom je carski ;)
<SilverSp1ce> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.174402412699602.44425.174061972733646&type=1
<SilverSp1ce> http://is.gd/O4rNpx
<Mmike> srce im param
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AksLQzaAR8&feature=watch-vrec
<datase> Mmike: Title: A 1.1-mile Private Racetrack In His Front Yard -- JALOPNIK ON DRIVE, Views: 151225, Rating: 94.74542%
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/393429_10150473315188416_1471214096_n.jpg
<weshmashian> mrzim helldesk koji mi pripremi win strojeve, ne postave password i ocekuju da se rdp-am na isti...
<igustin> bar imaš ekipu koja ti pripremi win strojeve ;)
<ivoks> jao
<ivoks> jao jao jao
<ivoks> macos se totalno pokvario
<ivoks> jabuka+a vise ne daje popis aplikacija
<ivoks> cups vise ne otkriva printere na mrezi
<ivoks> vjerojatno postoji alternativa za jabuka+a, ali nema alternative cupsu koji ne radi
<ivoks> sad me jedna korisnica gnome2 molila da joj stavim unity na njen komp
<weshmashian> igustin: ma joj, to je hrpa zbunjenih pilica, ne helldesk
<rut> a poslje unitya jesi stavio i nesto drugo ? da naplatis posao :P
<weshmashian> zbunjeniji IT u zivotu nisam vidio
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: nisam znao da radite s mojom firmom :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: brijem da bi ti svoje dovel u red sam tak :)
 * BotaniCar|2 changes nick to magician
<BotaniCar|2> Nema tog sto 100tinjak sklekova ne sredi :)
 * weshmashian puts on his robe and wizard hat
<BotaniCar|2> vu hu , dress up party on IRC ! :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: ma za ovo barem 200 sklekova - em ne jave da su slozili, em ne podese kak se spada
<BotaniCar|2> U'r mean ! :) 
<weshmashian> plus kaj trebam na to poinstalirat pizdarije za edukaciju koja je sutra u pol 9 :)
<weshmashian> koje nece bit jer, eto :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mislis reci, edukacija bu na vrijeme ,a ti radis prekovremene ? :D
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: jesam! oni su inzistirali na tome da sve bude brzo! :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: jok
<BotaniCar|2> *evUl grin*
<weshmashian> edukacija ce kasnit, ja idem doma za 10min :)
<Mmike> "Mario, I am tremendoulsy thankfull for the job you did, once again! Thank you!"
<Mmike> he has gay-pr0n :/
<weshmashian> :D
<weshmashian> "here, have a lifetime membership on my site!"
<BotaniCar|2> :) dobro da ti klijenti ne dolaze u fizicki ured, mozda bi te i podragao :)
<ivoks> Novinarka HRT-a na fejsu: Nabijem na k... Milanovića i Josipovića
<BotaniCar|2> Hahaha , 'djevojka' s bockalom :)
<Mmike> ivoks, znas ti Beru?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ti ga znas sigurno
<Mmike> e, ta novinarka, to mu je bivsa cura :)
<ivoks> znam beru :)
<weshmashian> bero? susjed moj nekadasnji? :)
<Mmike> hahahah
<Mmike> svi znaju beru :))))))
<rut> ko mene spominje ?
<ivoks> 16:07 < rut> a poslje unitya jesi stavio i nesto drugo ? da naplatis posao :P
<ivoks> rut: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct
<Mmike> system load monitor mi trenutno izgleda k'o kamerunska zastava :)
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/11/how-team-obamas-tech-efficiency-left-romney-it-in-dust/
<ivoks> Key in maximizing the value of the Obama campaign's IT spending was its use of open source tools and open architectures. Linux—particularly Ubuntu—was used as the server operating system of choice. "We were technology agnostic, and used the right technology for the right purpose," VanDenPlas said. "Someone counted nearly 10 distinct DBMS/NoSQL systems, and we wrote something like 200 apps in Python, Ruby, PHP, Java, and Node.js."
<rut> sto je sporno u mojoj izjavi ?? 
<ivoks> MICROSOFT $522,210.04
<ivoks> rut: razmisli
<ivoks> razmisljam si uzeti prvi tablet
<rut> jesam 
<rut> sve 5
<rut> !
<calmpitbull> vecer
<ivoks> pa i hocu... nek ga vrag nosi :)
<Mmike> ivoks, daj mi svrhu objasni
<Mmike> ja ne kuzim kaj bi s time
<Mmike> dobio fire, prodao
<Mmike> dobio jos jedan, prodao
<ivoks> baterija drzi duze nego na laptopu
<ivoks> zgodniji je format za gledanje filmova
<ivoks> jer sam ove po avionima vec sve pogledao :)
<ivoks> nikako ne mislim nesto ozbiljno raditi na tabletu :)
<ivoks> well... da se ispravim
<ivoks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7
<ivoks> ovo mislim "raditi"
<jelly> hah, polish out the rough edges
<jelly> GTK3 i Gnome aplikacije ce zahtijevati vise rad motornom pilom i pneumatskom busilicom da prestanu trosit resurse
<ivoks> i don't care :)
<Mmike> jelly, jel? 
<jelly> ne zalim se, neko bi to trebao dovesti u red jer mi je pomalo smijesno imati 8+ GB memorije samo da ne moram razmisljati hoce li se neki vrag swapati
<Mmike> jer mi se cini da KDE znatno vise trosi proca nego gnome
<Mmike> stari, doduse
<Mmike> za novi nisam imao decent monitoring :)
<jelly> pa trosi i on
<jelly> ali vise me brine memorija nego cpu
<Mmike> meni jedino chrome trosi memoriju k'o blesav
<Mmike> i to samo kad kayako imam upaljen
<hbogner> koji sam ja kreten, nisam dobro zatvorio poklopac motora kad sam doljevao ulje i sad sam ostao bez njega
<Mmike> kak je ruzno kad se nemres hvalit sa sajtovima koje si popravio/ubrzao....
<Mmike> hbogner, meni se to 2 put desilo u karijeri ;)
<hbogner> di kupit drugi i kolko para
<Mmike> motor?!
<hbogner> tokic?
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> koji auto?
<hbogner> daewo nexia, aka opel kadet
<Mmike> ja sam svoj za mazdu platio oko 450 kuna (komad plastike!)
<hbogner> jaooo
<Mmike> pitaj servis, pitaj njuze
<Mmike> nije tak skupo, al' oko 200-300 kuna ce bit
<Mmike> i, odi oprat motor
<Mmike> ovisi koliko ti je zasran od ulja
<hbogner> fuuuj, previse para
<hbogner> hauba je prljava, s nje sve kapa
<hbogner> cjeli prostor zasran
<hbogner> jutros ispao, preko cjelog grada i pun k hupsera
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> operi motor
<Mmike> jer ce ti inace smrdit unutra po ulju izgorenom
<Mmike> i tosh disat stano, pogotovo sad zimi, kad ce ti ventilacija raditi
<hbogner> sad mi usao miris u auto, po tom sam i skuzio
<hbogner> kolko je pranje motorta i di?
<ivoks> ovaj spam me iznenadjuje
<ivoks> spam da sam primio fax
<ivoks> i u zipu mi je fax
<ivoks> nije mi jasno
<rut> daj meni spama .. 
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> najbolji komentar na novi dnevni list
<ivoks> Trebaš imat jaja od čelika da u doba zatvaranja dnevnih novina jer ih gazi web napraviš nove dnevne novine koje nemaju web.
<ivoks> by Peuc
<jelly-home> 21 stoljece nema web?
<ivoks> http://redakcija.hr/
<ivoks> aahahaha
<ivoks> Name:	redakcija.hr
<ivoks> Address: 127.0.0.1
<hbogner> loool
<ivoks> mx server im je zimbra
<jelly-home> placeholderi valjda
<jelly-home> wut
<jelly-home> [17:38] ~ => whois redakcija.hr
<jelly-home> %ERROR: Too many requests
<igustin> ivoks: s takvim stavom te novine su osuđene na propast i prije nego su počele izlaziti
<ivoks> mislim da imaju web
<ivoks> samo ce napraviti grand opening u isto vrijeme
<hbogner> Mmike, kaze tokic 20-30 kn :D
<pila> niko mi nece spama poslat :(
<jelly-home> stara je pila 
<igustin> ivoks: ne, rekli su da ga neće imati do daljnjeg
<igustin> ivoks: http://is.gd/dbms7a
<pila> je.. stara je .p3 667 448MB rama
<SilverSp1ce> kaj sad dosada do lige prvaka
<SilverSpace> []
<jelly-home> hm morat cu implementirati ovo da ne moram dva daljinska vozit http://linux-sunxi.org/HDMI_CEC_%28Consumer_Electronics_Control%29
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kod mene radi
<SilverSpace> toshiba
<SilverSpace> tv
<hbogner> ha ha ha, kupio u tokicu cep za 15 kn i kad se vratio doma pricam sa susjedom i kazem da izgubio cep a on mi kaze da ga nasao :D
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: sa xbmc skatuljom?
<ivoks> nexus 7
<ivoks> nije los
<ivoks> cak se moze komotno ircati na njemu
<ivoks> za razliku od smartphonea
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: da rpi i xbmc
<SilverSpace> hbogner: sad imas rezervni :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, da :D
<hbogner> gledam klasifikaciju tipova goriva
<hbogner> kaj bi bio eurodiesel? High quality partly synthetic diesel 'Gas To Liquid': "ultimate diesel", "V-Power diesel" etc.  ili  	High output pumps with a bigger nozzle that won't fit a motorcar tank 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ako ti tv podrzava cec
<hbogner> glup sam, sam text mi sve kaze
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim zakaj mi ne otvara ovaj link http://www.laola1.tv/en/int/ice-hockey/erste-bank-ehl/ec-kac-khl-med-zagreb/video/434-1830-103715.html
<SilverSpace> vrti i vrti i ne otvori
<ivoks> hello from Nexus 7
<ivoks> speech recognition works pretty good
<ivoks> :-) 
<Hrki> kolko para kosta taj nexus
<ivoks> 2000
<ivoks> 32GB
<ivoks> skuplja nego u SAD-u
<jelly-home> like je prodao 8GB verziju za 250 ojra
<ivoks> kome? :)
<hbogner> kad ste vec kod toga, moram si kupit microsd karticu preko ebay, 3x jeftinije nego kod nas
<ivoks> kud ide ovaj svijet
<ivoks> U dijelu teksta podnaslova "Hrvatsko pitanje" navodi se kako su Hrvati u BiH "došli do zida, jer su diktatorskim intervencijama međunarodne zajednice, onemogućeni da ostvare i zaštite minimum interesa konstitutivnog naroda". Dodaje se kako su bili "pijun" u rukama tadašnjeg predsjednika Hrvatske Franje Tuđmana kada su "natjerani" da glasaju za nezavisnost BiH od bivše Jugoslavije. U dokumentu se sugerira kako su na problemima bosanskih Hrvata pr
<ivoks> i to veli Dodik
<ivoks> 'noc
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-22
<MmikeDOMA> mnj
<dodobas> yleoka
<hbogner> jutro
<MmikeDOMA> Mroga Broga Brot!
<MmikeDOMA> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/electromagnetic_spectrum.png
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, rjesio poklopac, jesi procitao sinoc?
<hbogner> samo jos pranje motora
<hbogner> kupio novi cep za 15 kuna, i onda u kvartu mi susjed kaze da su nasli cep i ostavili ga kod taksista di sam ga i nasao, sad imam rezervni
<MmikeDOMA> kul! :)
<MmikeDOMA> jel' ti smrdi po ulju u autu?
<hbogner> ma neeee, cjeli motor je oplivao u ulju
<hbogner> trebam nac di ga oprat
<MmikeDOMA> da, budi oprezan s time
<MmikeDOMA> jer, meni na mazdi se nakon pranja nije htio auto upalit
<MmikeDOMA> navlazio se neki kufer koji zamjenjuje platine, tj, elektronika koja kontrolira taj kufer
<MmikeDOMA> cim se to odvlazilo, auto radio k'o vurkec :)
<MmikeDOMA> (napomenimo da mi je Auto Jurkovic htio uzeti oko 4k kuna za taj dio, tj, ne za taj nego za cijeli platina-like komplet zajedno s drekecima koji idu okolo, jer, ne prodaje se odvojeno)
<MmikeDOMA> onda su mi u Arbanasu i MCR Mazdi rekli da se moze odvojeno i da je oko 1100 kuna
<MmikeDOMA> u medjuvremenu, kak' sam imao taj dio doma, zima, centralno, osusio se, i eto :)
<hbogner> :D
<MmikeDOMA> btw, mcr vise ne postoji, vlasnika zapalila nezadovoljna musterija (doslovno, polila benzinom i zapalila)
<hbogner> je to me i brine
<hbogner> mcr?
<hbogner> aha, ducan/servis
<hbogner> cek, vlasnika ili zgradu?
<MmikeDOMA> vlasnika!
<hbogner> nemoj zezat, jaooo
<BotaniCar|2> tak treba s svim jebekima
<BotaniCar|2> dobro jutro, junaci
<BotaniCar|2> promijenio sam jednom serveru ime, i nakon par dana mi jos uvijek mailer daemon pokusava slati mail s starim hostnameom i mail server ga odjebe. Kak da nadjem di cupa stari FQDN ? Nema niceg u /etc/hosts i njegov DNS ne zna za stari FQDN
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, da, sam kaj lik nije bio jebek uopce
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, btw, to je od Suzane (elektromagic) bio ondasnji decko :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ljudi kaj nisu jebeki ne zavrse zapaljeni od musterije
<Mmike> osim ak ne naletis na musteriju psihopata 
<Mmike> k'o sto je ovaj bio
<BotaniCar|2> Moram ti vjerovati, jer ne znam 
<Mmike> pustilo ga iz ludare na kratko, kao, bolje je, i eto, ovaj doso, i zapalio
<Mmike> lik htio kupit auto, srao tamo nesto, svadjo se, gazda ga potjero van, ovaj se vratio nakon 2 dana i zapalio ga
<Mmike> tak nekak 
<Mmike> ne moras mi vjerovat, mosh rec 'majk uvijek baljezga, pa baljezga i sad', i eto :)
<BotaniCar|2> Nemrem rec ni da baljezgas, pa cu prihvatiti kak si rekao 
<BotaniCar|2> Debil sam, napravio sam promjenu imena koju sam gore opisao, ali nisam restartao sendmail .. mislio sam da ce automagicno uhvatiti promjenu imena hosta 
<BotaniCar|2> sad radi(TM)
<vileni> obicno pale aute kad se kvare, ovaj se sjetio rijesiti onog koji prodaje takve aute :)
<BotaniCar|2> Paz' zajebane slucajnosti: [08:26:44] <Jedicus> thanks.  I'm done.  too tired to sleep even now.  it turned out we were mostly already follwoing best practices in that we had 5 external time sources.  But 3 (or more?) of them all trusted the cesium clock at the US Naval Observatory when it's time fell 12 years off a few days ago.
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> guba :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkLHS8BCTQE
<datase> Mmike: Title: Super Spy - Save Ferris, Views: 116050, Rating: 98.04878%
<vileni> Mmike: sto je to platina like thingy? :)
<hbogner> wow, za 12 godina im je felsalo vrijeme???
<vileni> kaj ti je to 12 godina vise manje, ionako svi misle da je '90 prije 10 godina bila :)
<hbogner> vileni, ha ha ha
<hbogner> vileni, ma kaj je to 12 godina za ntpd  :D
<vileni> hbogner: taman negdje za y2k bug :)
<vileni> sad kad smak svijeta pokrene taj pomak sata
<BotaniCar|2> *giggle* , e , ako se svi satovi sjebu i odu 12 godina naprijed, jesmo sjebali kraj svijeta ?
<vileni> pa posto ih je vecina predvidjeno na temelju "lijepih" datuma :)
<Mmike> ak se ikad obogatim
<Mmike> ja cu imat svoj CDN
<dodobas> Mmike: hostan u RH, ipak... treba zadovoljiti ovo veliko tržite :)
<BotaniCar> Drito na rudjer, pored skladista nuk. otpada koje ce jednom ipak napraviti :)
<Mmike> da, imat cu i struje onda za stalno :)
<BotaniCar> win !
<BotaniCar> lol: As Apple's Mac platform has grown in popularity and outpaced the PC market as a whole, the OS X platform has become a bigger target for hackers. Last month, Apple opted to tone down promotional language on its website that once claimed the Mac "doesn't get PC viruses." Apple's website now says that OS X is "built to be safe."
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ovo bi trebalo MmikeT sa bar 100G rama http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/vishera-867-ghz/119972.aspx
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> AMD procesor, hihi :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak se hoces sprdat s appleom, odi na www.apple.co.uk pa odskrolaj dole 
<BotaniCar> :) Tko prizna, njemu trista 
<jelly> to stoji dole po sudskom nalogu sljedecih mjeses dana
<BotaniCar> Ahahaha, znaci, nije dobra volja ? *giggle*
<jelly> kad su implementirali prvi put, preslozili su pocetnu stranicu tak da se slucajno mora odskrolati dole da bi se vidjela poruka
<jelly> sudac nije bio impresioniran, i produzio im je trajanje
<BotaniCar> Kakav baja (sudac) ! 
<jelly> http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20121109130213229
<BotaniCar> thx
<jelly> i jos su im naplatili sve troskove samsunga, ukljucivo sve sto su platili advokatima
<BotaniCar> au , ovo s advokatima mora da je boljelo :)
<dodobas> ako vas zanima ... http://hr.osgeo.org/vijesti/geoportaldguhr-sto-sad
<jelly> smeća kompanije?
<jelly> ak nećeš spominjati... onda nemoj.
<dodobas> jelly: ma u krugu citatelja... zna se koja je to kompanija...
<dodobas> gis data
<jelly> oni se vise bave ITjem nego originalnom djelatnoscu, cini mi se
<dodobas> vjerojatno imaju i apartmane i kamione, bijelu tehniku...
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<Mmike> jelly, ti koristis KDE?
<jelly> Mmike: kde i xfce
<Mmike> jelly, jel' koristis 'Activities' u KDEu?
<jelly> ne
<weshmashian> \o
<SilverSpace> novi firefox i novi thunderbird
<jelly> dodobas: kak to da nisi stavio link na geoportal.dgu.hr
<weshmashian> gad, zeli da prekucavamo link i dajemo direct hitove
<jelly> morao sam selektirati i desni gumb, poor me
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<weshmashian> first world IT problems
<dodobas> jelly: pa sto cu... :)
<hbogner> not sure, alii upravo sam dobio ponudu za posao na mail od poznanika, a taman poceo radit u drugoj firmi, ni mjesec dana nije proslo, a dok nisam radio nista
<jelly> dodobas: znaci bojis se da te ne vide u refererima
<jelly> čikin!
<jelly> brb
<dodobas> jelly-home: mislis li da oni znaju sto je Referer header ? :)
<hbogner> dodobas, bilo bi dosta da si napisao "mislis li da oni znaju?" :D 
<weshmashian> nego, danas prvi put vidjeh iz trajvana kak je murjak odvuko glupu pjesakinju sa krizanja i krenuo joj kaznu pisat :)
<hbogner> to je ekipa koja se prije 2-3 godien hvalila da su uspjeli kreirati 400 email adresa, i to nisu svi djelatnici :D
<dodobas> btw. ako je netko ikada htio skinuti video s hrt... video on demand stranice... ili kako oni to zovu...
<dodobas> http://jebo.me/pas/6s
<Mmike> dodobas, nije li wget prikladniji za to? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: eto forkaj pa cu mergat u taj kod :P
<Mmike> :):):)
 * Mmike is listening to Roxette :)
<Mmike> ok, /me vise ne slusa roxette
<BotaniCar> zakaj ? tananana , tanananan, she's got the look ! 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to i 'dangerous'
<Mmike> a ostalo?
<Mmike> :) i to slusam 'greatest hits'
<BotaniCar> a nish , ostalo :) There is no 'ostalo' :)
<Mmike> e, al' sam jucer isao na prvi sat charlestona! :)
<Mmike> daklem, to je naporno za popizdit! :)
<BotaniCar> o , kak cu Vam Filipa poslati cim prohoda :)
<hbogner> wtf is http://www.twoo.com/
<hbogner> stalno mi slaju neke pozive neki ljudi
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5y0hSqO48U
<datase> Mmike: Title: Green Hill Instrumental - The Charleston, Views: 138370, Rating: 98.4983%
<BotaniCar> Pa, najbrze rastuce mjesto za upoznavanje .. valjda je 'iskrica' promijenila domenu
<obruT> zanimljivo predavanje oko nastavka razvoja forka opensourceanog solaris kernela... http://smartos.org/2011/12/15/fork-yeah-the-rise-and-development-of-illumos-2/
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: vec prijetis djecom?
<obruT> prvih pol sata je povijest solarisa, nesto o razvoju u sunu, a oko 35-te minute pocinje o oracleu :)
<obruT> kako ih je popljuvo :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: kao i uvijek, ne prijetim vec obecajem :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ah, onda ok ;)
<Mmike> obruT, tko koga?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> glup :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfzGzG5-AhE&feature=watch-vrec
<Mmike> tuca padala :)
<datase> Mmike: Title: Dramatic start of the Formula one 2001 Kuala Lumpur Grand Prix, Views: 366727, Rating: 96.256494%
<SilverSpace> opet su nesto zbrljavili proc na rpi radi na max MHz
<obruT> Mmike: zas je onaj prije starta otisao desno ? :)
<obruT> i zasto su to pustili na reply
<BotaniCar> mozda je skrenuo po opremu za potuch se ! Kaj nije Mmike rekao da je bila tucha ?
<obruT> dramatic start, nist se ne dogadja
<obruT> jel ima formula rikverc ?
<BotaniCar> brijem da mora imati
<SilverSpace> ne na svim utrkama
<SilverSpace> mislim da samo na ulicnim 
<obruT> ovaj video je puno zanimljiviji :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mERAaeCrj0E&feature=fvwrel
<datase> obruT: Title: Real aquaplaning, Views: 8434480, Rating: 94.63206%
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mislim da nema nit tamo
<Mmike> danas, vise
<Mmike> 80tih su imali
<Mmike> obruT, to je fisikela, on je uvijek bio malo cudan :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to bi vise sale trebao znati :)
<SilverSpace> sale: ping :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne sjecam se sad koja utrka ali znam da se je vracao u rikverc
<SilverSpace> neka nocna ulicna bila
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tea-fDaMVDk <- zgodan presjek GP monaco 82
<datase> Mmike: Title: BBC Classic F1 - Monaco Grand Prix 1982 [HQ], Views: 2745, Rating: 96.36364%
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxzasve.com/instalirajte-ubuntu-na-nexus-7-tablet
<Mmike> ova mogucnost iskljucivanja kompozitnog nakeljivatora u KDEu je win samo takav
<Mmike> iskljucim, igram se, ukljcim, imam fancy desktop :)
<hbogner> jeeej, vratio se internet
<BotaniCar> kaj mislite jel imam sanse u 16:30 krenuti s kozjaka , i u 17:00 na autobusnom uruciti paket vozacu busa ?
<BotaniCar> .weather Sesvete
<datase> BotaniCar: The current temperature in Lisevo, Kasina, Croatia is 10.2°C (2:30 PM CET on November 22, 2012). Conditions: Overcast. Humidity: 27%. Dew Point: -8.0°C. Pressure: 30.24 in 1024 hPa (Steady). 
<hbogner> stigo novi ruter, iskonovac :D
<BotaniCar> Kaj si dobil ? *roundeyes* 
<hbogner> enkom neki
<hbogner> s tim da je dopis za zamjenu rutera poslan u 8 mjesecu 2011. :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, tesko :)
<BotaniCar> tak sam si i mislil :( 
<BotaniCar> hbogner: :))))))))))))
<hbogner> s tim da prvi nije radio pa je frajer isao po drugi :D
<BotaniCar> oh joy :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: si probal zavrtiti RiscOS na pi-ju ?
<hbogner> BotaniCar, taman sam u ponedjeljak/utorak zvao iskon radi tog i jos neceg i kaze zenska da vidi da je tad slan pismeni dopis za zamjenom rutera :D
<BotaniCar> trolol
<hbogner> i da ce sad hitno to rjesit, eto u 2 dana rjeseno :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: RiscOS ? nikada cuo 
<BotaniCar> :) Pa, poslusaj :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne bum imam mrkvu u usima :)
<BotaniCar> :) A nis, cek da ti nadjem nekaj za procitat' :)
<SilverSpace> od kada se to pijavilo na rpi nisam vidio :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.riscosopen.org/news/articles/2012/10/26/risc-os-pi-released-risc-os-for-the-raspberry-pi i http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LiudJUlOi0 , morebit ti se svidi
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Raspberry Pi running RISC OS 5, Views: 4017, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar> to je tu vec jedno 20 let, od prvih RISCova, mislio sam da si to probao prije ljunixa :)
<SilverSpace> fakat to je nesto novo nisam gledao na sluzbeni download vec dugo
<BotaniCar> Ako si imao amigu, ovo bu te natjeralo da se osjecas k'o doma :)
<SilverSpace> bum probao na rpi 
<SilverSpace> imam viska sd karticu
<BotaniCar> vu-hu ! Sretno :)
<SilverSpace> skida se
<BotaniCar> E, al procitaj malo o svemu prvo, brijem da instalacija i koristenje nemaju veze s onima kad stavljas 'klasican' linux
<Mmike> o, sramote
<hbogner> kaj bi Mmike ?
<Mmike> trazio sam 'Radio GaGa' u 'Duran Duran' folderu :)
<BotaniCar> Hahahahahaha
<hbogner> i naso cecu?
<SilverSpace> skinuto 
<Mmike> dodje mi da se spljeskam sad :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha, malo si ih pomjeso s kraljicom :D
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , windows 7 na RP ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma ne samo  .img stavim na sd
<BotaniCar> nene, cudim se clanku koji sam nasao .. win7 na RP
<SilverSpace> dd se na sd
<BotaniCar> ./fap_fap
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu si kupiti jos jedan rpi
<BotaniCar> Imas pravo, treba u duplo imati hardware koji nema upotrebnu svrhu :)
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> da vidimo... moze li se skijati u BiH, Francuskoj i SAD-u unutar 2 tjedna :)
<BotaniCar> Samo ako ne vozis mechku :)
<ivoks> upravo tako :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: take je
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: fakat, kaj bus s dva ? To (IMO) ne ide u SLI :)
<SilverSpace> radi mi super sa xbmc
<SilverSpace> na tv
<SilverSpace> uskoro cu monitor uzeti 
<SilverSpace> pa da se nade i za njega :)
<SilverSpace> ovaj RiscOS mi slozio neku nepoznatu particiju :)
<SilverSpace> hajde da i to vidimo 
<BotaniCar> rekoh ti da to s ljunixom veze nema :)
<SilverSpace> radi :)
<SilverSpace> sam kaj sm zaboravio upiknuti tipkovnicu i misa
<BotaniCar> Moralo bi, samo je pitanje koliko ti je korisno
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> radi bolje nego ljinux
<BotaniCar> Bumo vidli kad probas multimediju
<SilverSpace> samo kakve koristi od toga
<BotaniCar> ae ae
<BotaniCar> vo bi moglo biti brutala: http://androidpi.wikia.com/wiki/Android_Pi_Wiki
<Mmike> http://www.qsview.com/
<Mmike> predobro :)
<hbogner> Mmike, fora, zakon
<SilverSpace> ok vido RiscOS kak izgleda 
<SilverSpace> e da kak to zgasiti
<civija> :)
<BotaniCar> NA GUMB ! :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: probaj ovak: http://www.riscository.com/2011/three-times-a-shutdown/
<SilverSpace> nemam taj task
<SilverSpace> hm
<BotaniCar> treba ga slozit :) 
<jelly> hm, skype 4.1 za linux izgleda kao da radi
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: http://riscos.kevsoft.co.uk/news/?p=44
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: radi uvijek kabel iz zida :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: besprijekorno radi, da :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: mozda pitam gluposti, skype nije u repozitoriju, moram rucno  nadograditi ? 
<jelly> ne znam za ubuntu
<BotaniCar> debian
<ivoks> nije ni u ubuntuu
<jelly> upises skype linux u gugl i kliknes
<ivoks> nalazi se u canonical partner repozitoriju
<ivoks> to bi moglo raditi i na debianu
<BotaniCar> ma, sve 5, samo pitam jer sam mislio da mi apt-get update nekaj missa
<ivoks> dodaj si ovo u sources.list, pa probaj:
<ivoks> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu natty partner
<jelly> nema fakin sanse da cu ikad vise koristiti binay pakete za ubuntu na debianu, uvijek se nesto sjebe
<BotaniCar> :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: ^^ strongly recommend against doing that
<hbogner> ima neko prijedlog za 16 portni gigabitni switch, neki jeftinije
<BotaniCar> jelly: (nod nod)
<ivoks> jelly: da, kada je u pitanju klasicni open source alat
<ivoks> al u ovom slucaju je rijec o generickom debu
<ivoks> koji je deb reda radi
<jelly> ne postoji "genericki deb"
<ivoks> mislim, ima skype deb paket
<SilverSpace> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<jelly> binary je buildan na određenoj platformi, za određenu distru i ABI verzije 
<ivoks> da
<hbogner> ja nasao ovo: http://www.links.hr/?naziv=switch-d-link-dgs-1024d-gigabit-switch-24-port&option=artikl&id_kategorija=053506&id_artikl=053.506.041
<ivoks> i ako pogledas skype.com
<SilverSpace> toliko o skype
<ivoks> veli 8.04+
<jelly> ivoks: sad ima posebno za dva ubuntu releasea i za debian testing
<hbogner> tj tasj je 24 portni
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> to je novo
<hbogner> 16 mi je ipak malo, trebalo bi mi 17 :D zaboravio sma ulazni link
<ivoks> nekako sumnjam da su paketi razliciti :)
<jelly> i stari 2.1.0.81 je trgao stvari kod removanja na debianu
<jelly> opera recimo ima vrlo fine pakete; google chrome i earth isto nisu jako losi
<ivoks> cini se da jesu
<ivoks> barem je velicina razlicita :)
<jelly> tak i treba biti
<jelly> ima conference call, ostalo je sve kozmetika
<ivoks> i radi bolje nego google+
<Mmike> eh, vish
<Mmike> google earth
<jelly> resetira postavke iz 2.x verzije
<ivoks> google hangouts ne radi nikako kada su 2-3 osobe u isto vrijeme
<jelly> djubre
<Mmike> wtf je google hangouts? :)
<ivoks> vidi vidi
<ivoks> skype binary je razlicit
<ivoks> bas su kompajlirali, cini se
<ivoks> debian je nesto veci
<rut> kolko veci ?
<BotaniCar> 2Gb
<jelly> nice, cinnamon u debianu
<jelly> jos kad bi ga dobra dusa ugurala u wheezy (sto se nece desit)
<rut> eh .. ko jos koristi te poluproizvode 
<SilverSpace> windoze proizvode
 * BotaniCar sjedi iza windows8 kante i smije se hejterima :)
<rut> da vam je kakav OS nebi vam se trgao 
<BotaniCar> Jedini OS za koji znam da se (gotovo nikad) ne trga, je onaj koji ne radi nista
<rut> tako je
<ivoks> ima prilicno dobrih
<rut> nema paranoje i ostalog
<BotaniCar> procitao sam 'nema paravinje' :)
<ivoks> imam srecu da sam radio s covjekom koji je radio OS za satelite
<rut> ima ga .. u zatvoru je 
<jelly> BotaniCar: kak ti se dopada win8 bez touch screena
<rut> win8 je strava 
<rut> to je najbolji OS
<rut> jelly ovo sto iskon reklamira duo paket (bijela zona) net do 1Mbs .. to je max ili mogu dati i vise od 1 ?
<rut> posto sam ja bogu iza nogu 
<BotaniCar> jelly: task manager je do jaja ( napokon svai NIC ima svoj graf , i imas metrazu disk usage-a) , napravili su deduplikaciju RAM usage-a za sistemske servise .. od METRO (ili kak se sad zovu) pizdarija sam se maknuo jer su sve nekak na pola, koristim 'klasican' desktop  - radi kao i win 7, mrvu brze (mozda sam subjektivan). Mozda je bitno reci da sam napravio upgrade s win7. 
<BotaniCar> E,da, i periferije rade sranja kao i kod svake nadogradnje. Mozda i gore nego prije. Promijenili su ,na primjer, print framework, dobar dio printer/skener uredjaja ne bu delala ako nisu s win8 naljepnicom. 
<jelly> rut: u bijeloj zoni se ovisi o HT-ovoj parici, koja garantira samo 4Mbps; kad se oduzme rezervacija za iptv, ostaje 1Mbps.  Ako imas bolju paricu, mozes dobiti bolji profil brijem
<jelly> ne znam kako radi podesavanje profila i dal na to treba cekati HT ili ne
<Mmike> jelly, koristis li konsole?
<jelly> Mmike: da
<Mmike> znas li kako mogu limitirati tab-header-size?
<jelly> probao na blef i skuzio da ima dobar session management
<Mmike> da, ok je, ja zadovljan isto
<rut> ma jasno mi je to .. nije za mene vec za sestru .. presla bi na iskon ili vip (ovo sto sad reklamiraju i tv) 
<jelly> Mmike: ne znam
<Mmike> al' malo smeta sto su tabovi siroki koliki mu je title
<rut> jel ima tko neka saznjanja kakav je vip ?
<Mmike> i onda ako sam u /var/local/share/system/proc/pid/srv/session/management/drek/pica/boca/blotka
<Mmike> ne vidim ostale tabove :)
<jelly> Mmike: hm?  Meni su svi iste velicine
<sale> Mmike: ono na startu u Maleziji 2001. je bio Fisichella. Fulao je svoje mjesto na gridu :-)
<Mmike> sale, da, 2 puta, debil! :)
<sale> SilverSpace: F1 ima rikverc na svim utrkama ;-)
<Mmike> sale, jesi siguran da ima rikverc na svim utrkama i dan danas?
<sale> SilverSpace: da, 2001. i 2003. u Jordanu cini mi se
<sale> Mmike: ^^ 
<sale> krivi nick :-)
<sale> Mmike: da, imaju rikverc na svim utrkama i dan danas
<sale> malo ga je tesko ubosti, ali imaju ga :-)
<Mmike> jelly, http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/konsole.png
<BotaniCar> i morali bi ga imati, F1 je kakti testground za ono kaj bum 'sutra' ja imao u autu. Bilo bi malo cudno da nemam rikverc
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJLqyuxm96k&feature=youtu.be
<jelly> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/data/images/4/v/4v.png
<Mmike> LOL :)
<datase> Mmike: Title: Africa For Norway - New charity single out now! Official christmas video, Views: 679526, Rating: 98.421134%
<Mmike> wtf?
<Mmike> gnj
<Mmike> jelly, btw, ono su wmaker appleti gore desno?
<jelly> Mmike: da
<jelly> zakeljeni window propertiesima na svaki desktop na sto mjesto
<jelly> tj. jedno je wmnd, jedno je prastari xosview, nije niti applet nego obican prozor
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> pola sama mi je MTA bio sheban
<ivoks> sata
<jelly> pa, dok nije mailove bacao u smece, dobro je
<ivoks> pa je...
<BotaniCar> au
<jelly> ajd pol sata je kratko :>
<ivoks> pokusao je bouncati, ali...
<jelly> %$@# sve radim automatski... upravo sam obavijestio kolege, rebootao server, ulogiram se nazad i prva stvar koju napisem je "screen -r"
<Mmike> listova madjarska rapsodija u cis molu zvuci k'o 'suza za zagorske brege'
<ivoks> ajde... nije brisao mailove
<ivoks> bouncao je
<ivoks> ali nije mogao bouncati mailove koji su isli sa servera na server
<ivoks> dakle, izgubljeni su interni mailovi
<ivoks> ok, nije teska sramota... jedan bouncani mail :)
<ivoks> Command output: /usr/lib/dovecot/deliver: invali
<ivoks> d option -- 'n' Usage: dovecot-lda [-c <config file>] [-a <address>] [-d <userna
<ivoks> me>] [-p <path>]                    [-f <envelope sender>] [-m <mailbox>] [-e] [
<ivoks> -k] )
<ivoks> jebti less i lomljenje linija
<jelly> upgradeao dovecot?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> typo
<jelly> ah
<ivoks> n i m su preblizu
<ivoks> i preslicni :)
<jelly> # ukljuci soft bounce kad se bilo sta testira
<jelly> #soft_bounce = yes
<ivoks> nisam testirao :)
<jelly> jesi, samo nisi znao da testirash!
<Mmike> ivoks, los font? :)
<ivoks> ne, nije do fonta
<ivoks> slucajno sam promijenio znak
<ivoks> nesto sasvim drugo sam editirao
<ivoks> n, kao next
<ivoks> a bio sam u insert modu :)
<ivoks> valjda, pretpostavljam
<rut> rut@netinit6.net .. ajmo spam 
<ivoks> vele
<ivoks> 21. stoljece je novi dnevnik
<ivoks> drugaciji od drugih
<ivoks> prva vijest na naslovnici 'Scarlett ljubi samo najbolje glumce, novi joj je Leo DiCaprio'
<jelly> od 21 do 24 nema puno
<ivoks> http://www.21stoljece.hr/site/
<ivoks> idem off
<ivoks> aj bok
<MmikeDOMA> pa
<MmikeDOMA> sad mi se pak ruter ributo
<MmikeDOMA> sam od sebe
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: ha pregrijao :) macak ti spava na njemu 
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> ne
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/porez-na-nekretnine/1068073/
<SilverSpace> kaj ovdje fali 
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/11wwww.png
<jelly> plugin?
<jelly> <embed src=​"http:​/​/​www.jutarnji.hr/​multimedia/​archive/​00536/​Porez_na_nekretnine_536796a.pdf" width=​"984" height=​"600">​
<jelly> uglavili pdf inline u web stranicu
<SilverSpace> ma vidio to 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj mi to nije jasno 
<SilverSpace> hm http://www.vidi.hr/Racunala/Novosti/VIDEO-Intellipaper-umjesto-USB-stickova-i-QR-kodova
<rut> nek proba netko telnet pila.no-ip.org 2121 
<SilverSpace> kaj bi se trebalo dogoditi
<SilverSpace> Protocol mismatch.
<rut> samo me zanima jel otvoreno . tnx 
<SilverSpace> tako mi se sad pridremalo da sam skoro sa stolca pao
 * Mmike opet ide jest rostilj:)
<SilverSpace> fuj sram te bilo :)
<Mmike> a nemrem odbit
<Mmike> zeni od starog rodjendan
<Mmike> /dev/md0              3.7T  3.4T   97G  98% /
<Mmike> pornjava :)
<Hrki> <SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/porez-na-nekretnine/1068073
<Hrki> nabijem ih
<Hrki> znaci u zlatu i dijamantima mozes stedit, ali u cigli nemozes...
<Hrki> neka i crkva placa porez za svoje nekretnine
<SilverSpace> eh 
<SilverSpace> kao ne placaju se vec dosta poreza na zivot
<Hrki> ma katastrofa
<Hrki> jednostavno ne razumim tu logiku
<Hrki> kupis stan, platis porez za nejga
<Hrki> i onda te jos jebu
<Hrki> a kupis, zlato, neznam ni dal platis porez i nitko te je jebe
<SilverSpace> gle ja reko na stan poslat cu Linicu racun, a za djedovinu cu naruciti bager i posaditi travu
<Hrki> ma taj linic je smrad, sve stanove je prepiso na bivse zene
<Hrki> znaju njega u rijeci kakav je spodoba
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Djzua3hd8qg
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: accidentes con armas de fuego, Views: 2244850, Rating: 95.369148%
<Mmike> kako sam se razjeo
<Mmike> milina :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms6QZefUV2I
<datase> Mmike: Title: GOTOVINA, MARKAČ I SANADER (Lovrinac); BULLHIT, Views: 306, Rating: 98.42451%
<Hrki> dobra :D
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-23
<Mmike> stm
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> yeallo
<BotaniCar> jutro, momcine
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhI7ah4nKwQ&feature=watch-vrec
<Mmike> pocetak je maestrala :)
<datase> Mmike: Title: 1973 F1 Nurburgring Nordschleife, Views: 184627, Rating: 99.48759%
<dodobas> to je tako prekrasna staza
<dodobas> obozavam je...
<dodobas> 6h enudurance na gt2... uh kad se sjetim
<Mmike> dodobas, yup
<Mmike> dodobas, steta sto se vise ovi ne drapaju tamo
<dodobas> pa da geytellu mjenjaju pelene... eh...
<BotaniCar> Koja se muka vratiti na rad s jednim monitorom :( 
<BotaniCar> OK, doma mi je jos gore -- nemam ni jedan :) 
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id3wmT0UrMk
<datase> dodobas: Title: F1 Turbo - The most scary race cars ever (Feel the torque), Views: 717178, Rating: 98.03802%
<dodobas> 1400BHP... eh ta vremena
<Mmike> Jacky Ickx and Ronnie Peterson battled for 3rd on the first lap, but at Breidscheid and Ex-Mühle the alternator and the ignition on Peterson's Lotus put him out of the race. He spent the next 3 laps trying to fix the car.
<Mmike> vremena kad su vozaci sami popravljali svoje aute :)
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jMkI9S83T4
<datase> dodobas: Title: F1  TURBO with 1400 PS !!! Qualifying lap, tyres & engine ! Must see !, Views: 549864, Rating: 99.303846%
<dodobas> hahhah
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anUJRhp25u4
<datase> dodobas: Title: The most ugliest cars in the history of F1-Os carros mais feios da história da F1, Views: 101267, Rating: 42.994012%
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFZKkK6odgY
<datase> Mmike: Title: Ayrton Senna Calls Prost A Coward.mpg, Views: 114337, Rating: 95.9596%
<jelly-home> alene oprosti
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAWuXKyFuYQ&feature=related
<datase> Mmike: Title: Funny Alonso and Mark Webber., Views: 348872, Rating: 97.71428%
<hbogner> o hebem ti utorrent da ti hebem, pas mu ......
<hbogner> ko mu reko da mi ista smije dirat na browseru
<hbogner> mrsh djubre jedno prokleto
<hbogner> fuuuj
<dodobas> ne razumijem te hbogner, jesi platio program.. nisi... onda suti i gledaj gdje se sve ugnjiezdio...
<hbogner> pa free je , kaj ne?
<dodobas> ili instaliraj neku free softver alternativu
<dodobas> pa je, ali nije slobodni softver
<hbogner> i ide deluge gore
<dodobas> freemium model poslovanja == malware/spyware/adaware
<dodobas> and thats it
<hbogner> jos je nudio hrpu drugog softvera koji sam odbio, trebalo mi odmah bit sumnjivo
<hbogner> sam sam si kriv
<hbogner> jer kao ljudi ga hvale...
<hbogner> fuj ljudi
<vileni> rtorrent i mir :)
<hbogner> vileni, je, onda mi trbe virtualka i linux gore, trenutno je sad na wuin
<vileni> hbogner: pa ostavi neku leech kantu na poslu :)
<vileni> openwrt mi se stalno vraca u proslost
<pila> na kojem uredaju ?
<vileni> wa701nd
<BotaniCar|2> Zna li mi netko reci po cemu su MV matrice na monitorima bolje od drugih ?
<BotaniCar|2> *MVA
<hbogner> vileni, tek ju trebam osposobit :D
<vileni> meni jucer bnet doma crko
<vileni> mislim da su tehnicari slagali nekom kat ispod
<vileni> i mislim si kako je kul da netko dobiva internet
<vileni> dodjem u stan i vidim da meni ne radi
<vileni> hmda
<vileni> dakle openwrt slazem da radi u client modu, i da se spaja na eduroam wifi
<vileni> i uspije se spojiti, ali samo ako je vrijeme tocno
<vileni> jer inace se zali na certifikat
<vileni> a ne moze mi zapamtiti vrijeme kad ga rebootam
<hbogner> eto ja se prebacujem na bnet
<Mmike> rtorrent ftw, tako je
<vileni> meni su oni najbolji zasad, ali generalno nisam imao problema s nikim jos
<vileni> rtorrent+rutorrent+transdroid :)
<Mmike> jedino sjebato web sucelje slozit sa rtorrentom
<Mmike> zato si mislim na deluge prijeci
<Mmike> al' nikako
<Mmike> i nikako ddwrt stavit na linksysa
<vileni> fuj ddwrt :)
<Mmike> jer glupi android ne kuzi wpa, a glupi tomato nece wpa2 u client modu  :)
<vileni> koje web sucelje za rtorrent?
<Mmike> ima ih par
<vileni> meni je rutorrent super, jedino me zivcira sto mi je sjebo rss listu
<Mmike> al' treba u apachi instalirat neki drek da bi to radilo
<Mmike> rutorrent nisam vidio jos
<Mmike> bas cem probat sad
<Mmike> samo da odem plocice prebrojat u kupaonu
<vileni> radis inventuru ? :)
<vileni> hah, ntpd je rijesio stvar
<vileni> ili nije
<hbogner> vileni, ja se prebacujem jer su jeftiniji
<vileni> hbogner: i meni su najjeftiniji od dostupnih, a i imaju internet only paket
<vileni> jer ni tv ni telefon ne trebamo
<hbogner> ja imam njihov tv vec godinama, a t-com telefon i internet, i napokon se prebacujemo i bit ce 100 kn jeftinije
<hbogner> i brzina 2-3 puta veca kako kazu
<vileni> pa od t-coma je sve brze :)
<hbogner> he he he
<vileni> ja imam 16mbit, ide 1.8MB/s 
<hbogner> da, mozes samo net, to bi i uzeo al nisam sam :D
<hbogner> bilo je jucer da cemo samo net+tv i ukinut tel, ali preko noci je da bi ipak i telefon
<vileni> a to uopce ne kuzim, svi imaju mobitele
<vileni> i tarifa imas svakakvih
<hbogner> meni kazu 8,4/0,625 do 12/1,25
<hbogner> je strah je staru da ce nabit prevelik racun
<hbogner> ja doma koristim fiksni samo da potrosim onih 60 minuta free
<vileni> ja imam 110 free prema svemu na mobu, i trosim 10min mjesecno :)
<hbogner> ja placam samo uspostavuz poziva za fiksne i u mojoj mobilnoj mrezi, a prvih 250 minuta samo uspostavu poziva prema drugim mobilnim mrezama
<vileni> nemam to :)
<Mmike> http://lwn.net/Articles/526082/
<Mmike> skuzili su da su debili
<hbogner> vileni, nemas uspostavu poziva ili kaj?
<hbogner> Mmike, http://comics.allixsenos.net/data/comics/xkcd/2012/201211/xkcd-20121123.png
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<dodobas> :D
<vileni> hbogner: da, nema uspostave, i besplatne minute prema svim mrezama i inozemstvu :)
<hbogner> smrc, ja imam uspostavu :(
<vileni> zasto ne pamti vrijeme, zasto
<dodobas> zato sto je senilan ?
<vileni> i ja sam pa zapamtim tu i tamo
<vileni> ovaj nikako
<hbogner> i to me mjesecno dodje 10-15 kn
<hbogner> ha ha ha, nisam lupio enter prije
<vileni> :)
<dodobas> HELP: kako bi izrazili 'ništa od navedenog' na eng
<hbogner> none of the above
<dodobas> a mozda nije above :)
<dodobas> mozda je below, mozda je u sredini ... :)
<hbogner> ako si vec naveo onda je gore :D
<hbogner> none of the foretold, tako nekako
<jelly> foretold je "predviđeno"
<jelly> none of the above je ok i tipična fraza
<jelly> http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/none+of+the+above http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/None_of_the_above
<dodobas> jelly, hbogner, tnx
<hbogner> jelly, reko sam mu prvi put, al nije slusao ap sam mu izmislio drugi za njegovo predvidjanje buduceg teksta :D
<jelly> mozda mu se nije svidjalo nista od navedenog
<dodobas> :D
<jelly> huh
<jelly> GET /index.php?page=../../../../../../../../proc/self/environ%00
<dodobas> :)
<weshmashian> \o
<jelly> .o/
<weshmashian> \o<
<hbogner> pitam banku jel smijemo koristit podatke o lokacijama banaka i bankomata za ucrtavanje u openstreetmap i kazem nekomercijalni projekt, javno objavljivanje i oni odgovore: iz nadležne službe zaprimili smo informaciju kako je potrebno da im uputite službeni zahtjev sa sljedećim podacima:
<hbogner> <hbogner> Naziv i OIB tvrtke, sjedište
<hbogner> <hbogner> Odgovorna osoba
<hbogner> <hbogner> Osoba za kontakt
<hbogner> <hbogner> Namjena za koju će se koristiti podaci
<hbogner> pa kaj reci bankama
<jelly> hbogner: step 1) otvoris non-profit udrugu
<SilverSpace> dan
<weshmashian> step 2) scrape sajta banke
<hbogner> jelly, weshmashian :D
<dodobas> hbogner: uh... ne komercijalni...
<dodobas> to je potpuno krivo...
<dodobas> bas licenca omogucava koristenje u komerijclane svrhe
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa ce prvi trening #f1
<dodobas> jel po kisi ? :)
<dodobas> pih za sat i po
<hbogner> ok, vise ne spominjem nekomercijalni nego : Javno objavljivanje i slobodna distribucija pod slobodnom licencom.
<hbogner> jel tako bolje?
<dodobas> jesi naveo licencu, link na licencu...
<Mmike> SilverSpace, yup yup yup
<dodobas> sto licenca dopusta
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj brijes, hocel' imat vettel srece?
<hbogner> dodobas, navedem link
<dodobas> Mmike: pa bio bi red :)
<dodobas> do sada mu nije islo
<Mmike> dodobas, tko je tvoj favorit?
<dodobas> prvenstvo Alonso, trku Hamilton, iznenadjenje Hulkenberg (ako ce kisa)
<jelly> hul ko?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: svasta tu moze biti 
<SilverSpace> samo kvar moze vettlu uzet prvenstvo
<hbogner> "Molim Vas recite mi postoji li neki moderniji način slanja, recimo putem elektroničke pošte, ili samo pismenim putem?"
<hbogner> jel to ok?
<jelly> paper trail je super
<hbogner> kako je dodobas jucer rekao: "na Balkanu po starom, zahtjev za preuzimanje digitalnih informacija mora se napraviti osobno pisanim putem uz doplatu požurnice"
<dodobas> a pazite ovo... potop u brazilu.... vettel ispao.. alonso nekim cudom vodi...
<dodobas> i ovi prekinu trku, pa se dodijeli samo pola bodova... i vettel je prvak za 0.5 boda :D
<dodobas> drame :)
<Mmike> dodobas,  :) 
<Mmike> heheheh :)
<dodobas> pa cemo onda vidjeti trkace lobije na djelu... iste one koje SilverSpace konstatno spominje :P
<jelly> kontra-rb-lobi?
<dodobas> jelly: pitaj SilverSpace-a, on ima insider inforamcije
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> sunce
<hbogner> odgovorila mi zaba: zaba: zaprimili smo Vaš upit te ćete u vezi odgovora biti naknadno kontaktirani.<- klasični odjebitis :D
<BotaniCar|2> zna netko kolike su place mreznih inzinjera za tier1 kompanije po vani ?
<BotaniCar|2> okvirno, naravno :)
<SilverSpace> vojna tajna
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ping
<Mmike> yo
<BotaniCar|2> yo yo ! 
<BotaniCar|2> msg i to :)
<SilverSpace> hebate ovaj apple jos nisu ni rasprodali iphone 5 vec ce poceti proizvoditi 5S
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/15218_378124515609170_1319149797_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> Rpi dobija i kameru uskoro
<SilverSpace> di vadite te slike koje ja ne mogu pogledati
<SilverSpace> 5 megapixel sensor 1080p
<SilverSpace> 30 frames 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak ih nemres pogledat?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/11111evo.png
<SilverSpace> gledam trening Alfonso moze dobiti samo ako se Vettel razbije
<Mmike> sale, ping
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksgvwBvoQ0E
<datase> Mmike: Title: Mladen Medak Gaga - Jezuš dečki kak me hiče, Views: 210078, Rating: 98.537856%
<jelly> https://www.google.com/intl/en/takeaction/whats-at-stake/ http://www.protectinternetfreedom.org/
<BotaniCar|2> +1
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zakon :)
<sale> Mmike: pong
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> sale, kad sam glup i ne postavim pitanje odmah :)
<SilverSpace> sad si zaboravil :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLqclod8R1I&feature=related
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Mladen Medak Gaga - Kako se u Europu stiže.wmv, Views: 3325, Rating: 100.0%
<rut> hmm . nitko mi nece spama poslat :(
<SilverSpace> hm https://www.facebook.com/vplay.com.hr
<SilverSpace> neka nasa ekipa
<SilverSpace> 1.499,00kn pih osudeno na propast
<hbogner> ivoks, si tu?
<hbogner> imas mail na initu
<Hrki> http://www.novilist.hr/Info-Fun/Zanimljivosti/HNB-vas-gleda-ne-objavljujte-fotografije-novcanica-na-Facebooku-i-Twitteru
<Hrki> lol
<Hrki> cime se ovi debili bave
<SilverSpace> ma da
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxzasve.com/munchen-je-napravio-obracun-troskova-prelaska-na-slobodni-softver
<Hrki> pa da, 
<Hrki> u sve administratorske sluzbe ti to stavio
<Hrki> pogotovo ljudi u opcinama, imaju office paket, a koriste samo word
<Hrki> a sve to kosta
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-24
<weshmashian> \o
<ivoks> medvescak unistava
<ivoks> totalna dominacija
<budz0r> veli lik na info mailu da mu ne radi wifi kartica, i na kraju pise "U čemu je problem. Ne čini mi se friendly OS."
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> olimpiju je najvise unistio
<Mmike> dominirao pun kufer
<Mmike> budz0r, to samo sve preusmjeravaj na forum
<budz0r> Mmike: ma znam
<ivoks> Mmike: sarkazam ti je jadan kad skuzis da pricas o jedinom porazu u zadnjih 14 tekmi :)
<Mmike> nj
<ivoks> tolko o amisu
<rut> ivoks oce li taj spam prema meni ?
<jelly-home> budz0r: "bira s kim ce biti prijatelj"
<weshmashian> o, ima zivih
<weshmashian> tocnije, bilo je
<vileni> define "zivih" :)
<ivoks> ElementTree, bogu!
<ivoks> openstreetmap je ko i linux
<ivoks> najvece prednosti su ujedno i najvece mane
<ivoks> kod linuxa sloboda i fleksibilnost
<ivoks> a kod openstreetmapa detalji
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> zdravo
<hbogner> si dobio mail?
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks> 13:06 < ivoks> openstreetmap je ko i linux
<ivoks> 13:06 < ivoks> najvece prednosti su ujedno i najvece mane
<ivoks> 13:06 < ivoks> kod linuxa sloboda i fleksibilnost
<ivoks> 13:06 < ivoks> a kod openstreetmapa detalji
<hbogner> nisam znao jel ti prosao mail posto imas jake filtere :D
<hbogner> i ovisi o zajednici
<hbogner> nadams e da sam ono tocno docrtao :D
<hbogner> nisam htio u detalje :D
<ivoks> fali mi firma
<ivoks> al dobro je :)
<ivoks> nego... koji je najbolji gis alat za linux?
<ivoks> arcgis alternativa
<hbogner> fali ti firma? mislis ne prikazuje s ena karti?
<hbogner> qgis
<ivoks> a grass?
<hbogner> to za desktop
<ivoks> da
<hbogner> kolikos e sjecam qgis ukljucuje grass ili moze ukljucivati grass
<hbogner> The OSGeo4W repository contains a lot of software from OSGeo projects. QGIS and all dependencies are included, along with Python, GRASS, GDAL, etc.
<ivoks> da, tocno
<hbogner> http://hub.qgis.org/projects/quantum-gis/wiki/Download#26-Ubuntu
<ivoks> vec skidam
<hbogner> ekipa na win se isto prebacuje na qgis, bar neki
<ivoks> znaci, dobar je?
<hbogner> najbolje sto ima da ja znam
<hbogner> za tu cijenu :D
<ivoks> idem doma
<hbogner> u firmi?
<igustin> hbogner: nemam pojma o čemu pričaš, ali zvuči kao dobra tema za DC2013 ;)
<hbogner> igustin, he he he
<hbogner> vrbujes, vrbujes :D
<hbogner> nego jel moram slati ponovno mail?
<igustin> ne moraš, samo malo strpljenja, pls
<hbogner> i da dodobas i mmiler su ga koristili vise nego ja
<hbogner> ok, zato pitam, sve ok
<hbogner> kad stignes
<hbogner> nije hitno
<igustin> dodobasu, izgleda, treba masno platiti da bi došao na DC :-(
<igustin> hbogner: dogovorite se tko će, ako nećeš ti onda ponudi nešto drugo ;)
<hbogner> igustin, vidjet cemo, bude mozda nesto
<obruT> jutro!
<obruT> jel dobiva tko od vas neke sms-ove s nekim linkovima na facebook ?
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-25
<Mmike> bunika babuncic? :)
<Mmike> Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at bunika.babuncic.com Port 80
<Mmike> Ja sam mislio da si ti debian fan! :)
<obruT> to je frendov server :)
<obruT> da je moj, bio bi na freebsdu :)
<hbogner> Mmike, si tu?
<dodobas> pas maters... moram mjenjat pumpu za gorivo na auto... cini se...
<hbogner> dodobas, ti imas auto?
<dodobas> pa od staraca...
<hbogner> ahaa
<dodobas> dok se ne raspadne (tm)
<hbogner> he he he, znam takve aute
<dodobas> ali nije... nego se eto poklopilo... akumulator... i sad ta pumpa... vjerojatno...
<hbogner> tako meni na ljeto, akumulator, staklo, i jos neke sitnice
<dodobas> mozda je neka glupost... tipa neka se zica otpojila...
<dodobas> ili je povukla 'mulj' pa je treba ocistiti...
<hbogner> koji auto?
<dodobas> daewoo lanos 1.5
<Vesna9A8YL> :)
<hbogner> o pa i ti na daewoo
<hbogner> ako trebas rezervnih djelova nasao sam neke koji imaju hrpu djelova, imaju autootpad
<dodobas> primijetio sam :)
<hbogner> kaj si primjetio?
<rut> cq cq cq _.._ ._  _....  .. .. _
<Vesna9A8YL> pa6iit 73 ;)
<hbogner> kaj nije x
<hbogner> a ne p
<rut> da da 73
<rut>  s 5
 * Mmike je protjeran iz kuhinje :)
<hbogner> Mmike, sto si napravio u kuhinji? priznaj
<Mmike> Ha!
<Mmike> Novi kelnere i esata rade puno bolje :)
<budz0r> kernel.ubuntu.com ne radi vec par dana
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-18
<calmpitbull> ola muchachas
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar> ola, chikita ! :) 
<BotaniCar> tits where i can see them ! :) 
<rut> http://pastebin.com/rhi4HY9S .. vidi malog igela na 600MHz sto rastura
<BotaniCar> http://obavijesti.carnet.hr/posts/id/9069 # dze ode CARNET ? 
<obruT> rut: jesi to kupio preko onih zadrana ?
<rut> oburT: tamo je kupljeno da al nisam ja vec kolega pa mi on prodo 
<jelly> BotaniCar: vjerojatno su jos imali stvari u srcu
<BotaniCar> jelly: di su sad ? /me zivi u proslosti
<jelly> nsk i ne znam jos gdje
<obruT> rut: ja to vec neko vrijeme planiram nabavit, bas bi mi trebalo par komada za neke pizdarije vrtit gore
<rut> obruT: za te pare se isplati .. milsim jos jednog uzet pa neki vpn ... 
<rut> http://pastebin.com/X1Li04Zx .. haha c2d 1.66GHz .. 
<rut> poderao ga mali 
<jelly> oce to sa hw akceleracijom
<rut> oce oce . 
<BotaniCar> Naucio sam dijete da u gotovo 100% slucajeva naziva plavu boju plavom :) Nekad je zuta, jos nisam ulovio uzorak :) 
<jelly> mozda vidi auru :->
<Mmike> Iz navedenog razloga ce od
<Mmike> subote 7:00 do nedjelje predvidivo 20 sati, pojedini servisi biti
<Mmike> nedostupni:
<Mmike> POP3 i IMAP pristup za @skole.hr korisnicke racune
<Mmike> 2 dana
<Mmike> bez emajla
<Mmike> ama LOL :)
<BotaniCar> o0o0o, Mmike ipak si odlucio ponekad osvanuti i ovdje, dje si ochinjo ! :) 
<calmpitbull> im neka hrvatska stranica koja je kao fundraising
<calmpitbull> samo da vidim kako izgleda progress bar
<calmpitbull> trebam nesto takvo...vertical progress bar 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kra?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa stalno sam tu :D
<BotaniCar> Jesi kitu, igras se s bebom, a nas 'ko je**
<BotaniCar> Jos da bar postas 4iposatne snimke djeteta koje ne radi nista, razumio bi, ali ovako .. 
<jelly> Mmike: lol?  dobro, a kako bi ti rijestio fizicko seljenje storagea i servera ako nemas para za drugi set hardvera
<BotaniCar> rentao bi klaud ! 
<BotaniCar> vidzeh ja, ima tog klaudovlja, svakakvog ! 
<BotaniCar> Mora da je neki dobar i za ovo :)
<jelly> jamacno
<BotaniCar> Usput uspuijes i migracijske troskove napumpat jer, eto, nece samo u klaud, pa iz njega :)
<Mmike> jelly, sorry, al' to je LOL :) 2 dana bez maila je malo way too much. 
<BotaniCar> cuj ti Mmikea, kaj nije za reci "ovo je previse" potrebno prvo znati koliko je nesto uopce posla ? 
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/auto/clanak/muller-pobjedom-potvrdio-naslov-huffu-1-mjesto-u-2-utrci/711960.aspx
<Mmike> tiago monteiro je stalno tu negdje
<Mmike> lik je fakat dobar
<Mmike> dok je u formuli bio papak samo taki :)
<jelly> Mmike: dobro, onda odi tamo pa im objasni kako su trebali organizirati kraci ispad
<Mmike> jelly, pa, prebacis privremeno mail na cloud, neki, neciji. Nemres mi rec da nisu imali spare servere na koje je mail mogao dolaziti dok se kistre fizicki sele. Sve da ima i 500 GB maila.
 * BotaniCar zamislja tisuce sitne djecice kojima ne radi e-mail-nas-nasushni-daj-nam-danas , cijeli vikend :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, manje vise za djecicu, brijes da profesori to ne koriste?
<Mmike> ili brijes da je email nebitan
<Mmike> mislim, mogucno je da su skuzili da se mail slabo koristi, jer svi imaju gmail ili nesto
<Mmike> pa je odluceon da, jbg, nece se zajebavat sa kloniranjem i inim sranjima
<BotaniCar> Mmike: apsolutno sam siguran da je prosjecan profesor dovoljno snalazljiv ( i navikao na carnet sranja) da ga dva dana bez sluzbenog maila (pogotovo vikendom) nece usporiti
<Mmike> pa, e
<Mmike> velim, vjerojatno svi koriste gmail
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja bi prvi kenjao da trose proracunske pare na seamless migraciju, ako su mogli s manjim troskom i downtimeom (projiciranim, realno vjerojatno manjim) napraviti isto
<Mmike> pricamo o mailu
<Mmike> servis koji MORA biti up 24/7
<BotaniCar> Ne
<Mmike> i koji danas moze biti up 24/7 bez ekstra troskova
<BotaniCar> Jel, imam ja par domena za koje bi rado pogasio svoje servere, kak da to napravim dzabe ? 
<BotaniCar> I bez kompromisa
<jelly> stavi ih na cloud, neki, neciji!
<Mmike> ti nisi mega-service provider u drzavi
<Mmike> te si k'o takav nebitan
<Mmike> ovo je fakin skole.hr
<BotaniCar> Ceka, pa i ja sam iza (npr) fakin digera.hr , fuck me not ! 
<Mmike> (opet, napominjem, mozda su skuzili/vidjeli da to nitko ne koristi osim malog broja ljudi pa su zakljucili da nije vrijedno izjeba migrirati)
<BotaniCar> mi radimo i vikendom, unlike skole :)
<Mmike> pa ako ti radis tako da ugasis mail na 2 dana jer moras migrirati, onda radis lose :0
<BotaniCar> Uostalom, mislis da je ovo bezveze ? Ja sam nakon 4 godine dobio odgovor od IT sluzbe faxa da su primili moju prijavu problema u koristenju sluzbene mail adrese i da sad pogledam :)
<BotaniCar> Jesam napomenuo da mi je studij na pauzi vec ~3 godine ?
<Mmike> trebam zubarsku stolicu za udoban rad :)
<Mmike> heh :)
<Mmike> ja sam dosao se upisat na strojarstvo (nakon sto sam konacno odustao od fera), prosao prijemni i sve to, i dosao se, jel, upisat
<Mmike> i veli zena, pa vi ste treca godina
<Mmike> i pokaze mi polozene ispite
<Mmike> i sve
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja svoje migracije izvodim transparentno, ali nikad bez dodatnog troska. Velim, sasma mi je jasno da proracunski korisnik to nije htio tako u ovo doba stednje
<Mmike> kao, da sta ja serem
<Mmike> BotaniCar, aha, to bi kostalo koliko zilijardi dolara? :) daj, plliz :)
<Mmike> proracunski korisnik je - tko? mislis da su nekome dosli i rekli 'glete, moze 2 dana bez maila, ili moze s mailom u vrijeme migracije al' to vas kosta 50k kuna extrra'
<Mmike> (na stranu sad sto je 50k prenapuhan iznos)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemam podataka da ti napravim izracun, ali kostalo bi sigurno. Ja sam prvi sretniji s downtimeom od dva dana , bolje nek za te pare kupe rezervnu gumu za Milanovicev auto ! 
<jelly> prije 2M kuna
<BotaniCar> What jelly said
<jelly> jer to nije samo mail, nego storage sustav kao backend za hrpu servisa
<BotaniCar> Nego, kaj ti i strojarstvo na kraju ?
<Mmike> jelly, ali, samo mail je issue
<Mmike> ovo drugo, ajd
<jelly> Mmike: zasto mislis da je samo mail issue?
<Mmike> ali mail su MORALI imati up and available
<Mmike> zato sto je mail bitan servis
<Mmike> cek da vidmi sto pise jos tamo
<jelly> mail je zadnja do predzadnja rupa na svirali
<BotaniCar> Ma kome je mail bitan servis ? Daj pogle o kojim korisnicima pricamo :) 
<Mmike> meni je mail bitan servis
<BotaniCar> pogotovo sub/ned 
<Mmike> i svim ljudima s kojima radim
<BotaniCar> tebi, da :) 
<Mmike> ako mail ne dolazi - sranje je
<Mmike> cak i sub/ned
<BotaniCar> Tebi, da
<Mmike> ako tebi mail nije bitan servis
<Mmike> mislim, kak obavljas posao?
<Mmike> jadno je da u 2013stoj mosh rec 'joooj, ne radi mi mail'
<BotaniCar> Pa, nije, ja alerte mogu i smsom dobiti, pogotovo vikendom. 
<jelly> carnetu je mreza prvi i najbitniji servis koji nude; TLD DNS je mozda drugi
<BotaniCar> I, sto se hitno razrednici 3b u OS kozjak moze desiti, pa da joj treba mail ? Ili njenom uceniku Peri ? 
<Mmike> admin.skole.hr
<Mmike> webovi skola koje koriste CARNetov CMS
<Mmike> ftp.carnet.hr te debian.carnet.hr
<Mmike> IFIS sustav
<Mmike> pojedini udomljeni webovi (ucitelji.hr, infokup.hr, ...)
<Mmike> ok, ovo sve je manje bitno
<Mmike> doduse, ne znam sto je ifis
<jelly> Islamic Finance Information Service
<Mmike> ali mail - ne kuzim - kaj je takav problem podic servis na spare kutiji za ta 2 dana dok traje migracija? Koliko zilijardabajta tog maila ima? Koliko korisnicih racuna?
<BotaniCar> Internet Flight Information System
<BotaniCar> InnerChange Freedom Initiative
<BotaniCar> Iako, mislim da je jelly pinpointao :)
<jelly> Mmike: svaki ucenik i zaposlenik ima mail, to je cca pola milje akaunata, recimo 20TB storagea
<Mmike> Interni Fiklec Iskonskog straha.
<Mmike> jelly, to je fact (20TB) ili wild guess?
<BotaniCar> jelly: to podrazumjeva da se accounti brisu nakon nekog vremena ? kaj ti ne ostane za svagda carnetov mail ? 
<jelly> Mmike: to je procjena na osnovu slicnog sustava
<jelly> (ako daju svakome 100-1000MB)
<jelly> TB nisu problem, problem su iopsi
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> ok, to malcice mijenja sliku :)
 * Mmike standa correctanim  (parcijalno!)
<Mmike> eto zasto je megastorage baaaad thing :D i zasto virtualizacja sux :D
 * Mmike hides
<BotaniCar> virtualizacija sux ! 
 * BotaniCar stands in plain sight
<jelly> to nije megastorage, neki midrange za milju kuna (uz akademske popuste) to isfura bez problema
<jelly> al ako hoces biti online cijelo vrijeme moras imati dva
<BotaniCar> ( me opet prokenja nekaj o klaudu )
<jelly> neki distribuirani courier ili dovecot bi isto radio, ali ovi vjerojatno nemaju takvu infrastrukturu
<Mmike> pa, 20 teri maila je puno :)
<Mmike> mi na oko 6k domena imamo oko 50k email acounta i oko teru maila
<Mmike> to je znatno lakse migrirati
<BotaniCar> Joj, da mi te vidjeti da pocnes :) 
<BotaniCar> "o, nisam znao da je ovo vezano uz ono" :) 
<BotaniCar> "zakaj sad ovo ne radi" :) 
<Mmike> >
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, you are not serious :)
<BotaniCar> Agreed, but that applies only to this screen. 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1453348_800458553316933_1898586014_n.jpg
<Mmike> kra?
<Mmike> firebug ne radi sa firefoxom 17 koji je u debian wheezyju?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> Djesi, vesoperu!
<weshmashian> ah, nema bolje od rewriteanja git historya u ponedjeljak...
<weshmashian> Mmike: eto u uredu, radim kao nesto :P
<BotaniCar> ░░░░███████ ]▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ 
<BotaniCar> ▂▄▅█████████▅▄▃▂ 
<BotaniCar> Il███████████████████]. 
<BotaniCar> ◥⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙◤..
 * BotaniCar hides behind a tank
<jelly> ...
<BotaniCar> Hehe, shake your fist all you want , the bulk of this beauty will protect me from your anger ! 
<weshmashian> Service['tank'] { ensure => stopped }
<BotaniCar> i tebe ugurali u puppet, ha ? 
<BotaniCar> .pal weshmashian
 * datase points at weshmashian and laughs uproariously.
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ugurali? ujebali :)
<BotaniCar> kapa k'o i sheshir :)
<weshmashian> nesluzbeno sam zaradio 'chief puppet architect' :)
<BotaniCar> Auff
<BotaniCar> pa kak se ja nisam sjetio prefixirati si vizitku s tim !!
<weshmashian> lol
<jelly> glavni lutak u selu
<weshmashian> pinokijo!
<jelly> ne skidaj gacice
<BotaniCar> Doduse, citam kaj Dinko misli o puppetu i sad si kontam da je mozda glavni arhitekt kriv za to :D
<weshmashian> 'jel to gotovo?!' , 'je, pred tjedan dana! *rewrites git history*'
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ja sam tu hrpu govana samo naslijedio :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: ne moras se opravdavati, uvijek je kriv "one before me" :) 
<BotaniCar> Znam da ces uvesti reda u to, k'o SDP u pretvorbu ! 
<weshmashian> :)))
<weshmashian> meh, samo nemoj pitat Mmiketa nis o puppetu, inace bu opet tirada od 3 sata
<jelly> !addquote <BotaniCar> Znam da ces uvesti reda u to, k'o SDP u pretvorbu ! 
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: puppet je prva meni znana stvar koja je natjerala mmiketa da sistematski uzme knjigu u ruku i cita od pocetka prema kraju :) 
<BotaniCar> Ne znam jel ustrajo, ali lijepo je da je i poceo :)
<BotaniCar> Steta kaj ne delam u vecoj firmi, ja sam potrebe za puppetom brzo iscrpio, sad radi i ne trazi leba da jede :( 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: bum sutil :)
<weshmashian> i dalje mi je sef... :)
<BotaniCar> Samo to ne !  apt-get install gossip2message 
<weshmashian> srecom pa se diskonekto... :)
<Mmike> smrzlo mi se racunlkalo
<MmikeT_> j,
<Mmike> http://gazzang.com/
<Mmike> jel' netko koristio ovo? ili nesto tome slicno? 
<jelly> sto je to?
 * jelly se ne usudi kliknut
<weshmashian> jelly: nije pr0n, ja kliknuo :)
<jelly> neki gang nesto
<Mmike> frend me zvao sad pa pita jel' to ima smisla, da bi on tako svoju web aplikaciju zastitio
<Mmike> kao, veli, sve je kriptirano
<jelly> zastitio od koga
<jelly> The company is headquartered in Austin, Texas # ne od NSA
<Mmike> pa ne kzuim kako bi to radilo
<Mmike> ajmo ignorirat NSA malo
<Mmike> koliko vidim, oni naprave enkriptiranu patriciju
<Mmike> i onda do nje moze doc - tko?
<Mmike> onaj tko ima kljuc
<Mmike> znaci da mysql mora imat kljuc
<Mmike> i webserver mora imat kljuc
<Mmike> i uopce kakav smisao toga onda?
<BotaniCar> Da. Ali si upotrijebio previse zdravog razuma. Pogle keywordove: encryption, security, openstack .. svaka bi majka ovo djetetu kupila 
<BotaniCar> Nda, izuzeo sam "big data", pardon
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hIXOa6F7M5E
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: How Pornstars Eat Their Food, Views: 29964, Rating: 94.391146%
<jelly> http://www.nuwireinvestor.com/articles/croatian-property-market-struggles-61382.aspx
<BotaniCar> Velim ti da kupis kaj mozes dok nisu EUljani uletili s svojom parom, jelly 
<jelly> pa jesam :-|
<BotaniCar> Kajj, kupil si oglasnik ? Ili je red da cestitam novom kucevlasniku ? 
<jelly> stanovlasniku
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0o , svaka cast za hrabrost i cestitam ! 
<BotaniCar> Di si se skrasio, tresnjevka ? 
<jelly> al necu nis vise reci dok se ne upisem u gruntovnicu ;-)
<BotaniCar> I kak dugo bush duzan banci ?
<jelly> 8g
<BotaniCar> Sunac ti, 5 let prije mene bush gotov ! Daj se bar ozeni, da te nesto unazadi :)
<jelly> (buraz je uletio s nekom parom)
<jelly> (inace bi bilo 15-20)
<BotaniCar> Kapa dole za imanje muda :) Mislim,stana :)
<BotaniCar> Uvijek sam mislio da sam trebao imati i brata, ovo je dokazalo tezu. Sestre jednostavno nisu financijski dobre kao braca
<jelly> a gle, mozda da je koja otisla gastarbajtat
<BotaniCar> Ili da sam ja otisao, pa da budem "the brat", kazes :)
<BotaniCar> curl -u  admin:d033e22ae348aeb5660fc2140aec35850c4da997 --request post -H "Accept: application/xml" http://localhost:8089/login
<BotaniCar>  
<BotaniCar> arragahhh, pardon ! 
<jelly> promijeni password :-)
<BotaniCar> meh, testna instanca, admin:admin svugdje :)
<jelly> Sha1 : 8 found d033e22ae348aeb5660fc2140aec35850c4da997:admin 
<BotaniCar> nego kaj :) 
<BotaniCar> ako mi dodjes do tog servera , meni je game over, imao lozinku ili ne :) 
<jelly> da, sreca da nemam drugog posla nego po _tudjim_ serverima kopati
<BotaniCar> Bas si nekaj o tom mislim, ako sjedis na pravim kanalima mozue ti izletiti kaj god, imaju ljudi i svog posla :) 
<jelly> hm, kad windowsasi salju nesto na printanje, u logu na printeru se vidi username i ime datoteke.  Kad printam ja s cups-om, vidi se -- i --
<BotaniCar> kaj za cups moras posebno konfigurirati auditing ? Hmpf, u stvari je logicno. 
<jelly> auditing je izgleda da dobrovoljnoj bazi
<BotaniCar> auditing <> dobra volja ( imo ) ... iako, mislim da su i tvoji windows decki nesto dokonfiguravali , nisam ziher da ikaj broadcastam kod printa. Nemrem sad probati. 
<jelly> nemrem nać ppd za Gestetner MP 301, ali Ricoh Oficio MP 3351 radi sasvim ok, full duplex i to
 * jelly ce da anonimno radi gestetu
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> Procitao sam da ces raditi anonimnu pastetu. Ima smisla ! :) 
<jelly> aha, našao sam tvoj tenk na http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW_kKafCIsg
<datase> jelly: Title: Edward Maya feat. Vika Jigulina - Desert Rain, Views: 7487115, Rating: 98.380708%
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4s4xLnM_h4 ... ne da mi se slagati svoja playlista
<datase> jelly: Title: Power hits 80 gold mix parte 1, Views: 5250383, Rating: 97.225694%
<Mmike> Reason: 481 Authentication failed
<Mmike> Server connection dropped.
<Mmike> kme
<Mmike> nema vise newsa s flyja :/
<jelly> nema li news.carnet.hr username i password
<Mmike> a, kak da dodjem do istog? 
<jelly> pa, imas aaiedu akaunt, zar ne? :-)
<Mmike> aaeiae? :)
<jelly> akademski akaunt za internet, mail na akademskoj ustanovi i ostalo
<Mmike> odakle mi to? :)
<jelly> sa istog mjesta otkud ti akaunt na .fer.hr masini :->
 * Mmike ignorira jellyjevo namjerno provociranje
<Mmike> jelly, di/kako fly postavi NNTPSERVER varijablu?
<jelly> nema pive, nema pitanja mnalisa da da pristup s novog ip-ja
<Mmike> aha, .tcshrc
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> bogme, prastari shell
<Mmike> jelly, cek, mnalisa se moza potplatiti time? :)
<jelly> sigurno vrijedi probati
<SilverSpace> koliko tcom naplacuje dodatni promet 1G
<SilverSpace> adsl
<SilverSpace> je u pitanju 
<SilverSpace> ah naso 20kn
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kakva trka bila jucer, se isplati gledat?
<igustin> Mmike: ne, idi peri pelene
<Mmike> :D
<igustin> (al' nije da sam gledao, pa da imam argumente)
<Mmike> btw, pelene se ne peru
<Mmike> nismo u 18stom stoljecu
<igustin> svejedno ti peri i kreativno iskoristi vrijeme :P ;)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: slabo skroz nisi nista propustio
<igustin> eto
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<DomaMuffin> Ima itko pojma kak da sforsam eggdrop na ipv6 ? 
<obruT> i tak, svi ćore
<SilverSpace> ha da
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-19
<BotaniCar> \o/
<BotaniCar> Lako vama bez dece jamrat kak spavamo u polnoch :) 
 * BotaniCar zalego u 21h :D
<BotaniCar> Momcine, kaj znaci "memory_limit= -1"  u "/usr/bin/php -q -d memory_limit=-1"
<BotaniCar> to bi bilo "disable limit"?
<BotaniCar> " in poland, a guy stole a SWAT van full of SWAT people"
<Tempore> nick/msg nickserv ghost BotaniCar wUf2tha5
<BotaniCar> Pih, fakat nema nikog, kad ni na ovo niste pali :( 
<drj_cro> :)
<BotaniCar> daj bar ti probaj :) Deprimirajuce je kad tak nekaj pustis na kanal, logiras se i nema failed login atempta :) 
<ivoks> dobro, jesam li ja lud ili kaj
<ivoks>                 print("fixed-address", ipaddresses[0], ";")
<ivoks> ('hardware ethernet', u'xxxxx', ';')
<ivoks> mislim, nisam jos popio kavu
<ivoks> ali ocekivao sam da ce ovo biti:
<ivoks> hardware ethernet xxxxx ;
<BotaniCar> Da bar znam kaj si to sad pejstao :( 
<ivoks> python
<ivoks> doh
<ivoks> i krivu liniju pejstao :)
<ivoks>                 print("hardware ethernet", mac, ";")
<BotaniCar> Well, dobro jutro :) 
<BotaniCar> .coffee ivoks
 * datase makes a black, small cup of coffee and gives it to ivoks
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> \o/
<ivoks> ma...
<ivoks>                 print("hardware ethernet %s;" % mac)
<ivoks> tko ga hebe
<SilverSpace> nedjelje snijeg u kontinentalnoj Hrvatskoj, u ponedjeljak i u Zagrebu
<BotaniCar> .weather sesvete
<SilverSpace> od*
<datase> BotaniCar: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 7.3°C (9:39 AM CET on November 19, 2013). Conditions: Overcast. Humidity: 90%. Dew Point: 6.0°C. Windchill: 6.0°C. Pressure: 29.83 in 1010 hPa (Falling). 
<jelly-home> neukom oku izgleda kao py trojka
<ivoks> jelly-home: i je
<jelly-home> jutro http://www.thesecretknots.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/skeletor-best-friends.jpg
<ivoks> jelly-home: mislio sam da to ima i u 2.7
<BotaniCar> Da oce ove godine biti snijega na vrijeme , i da potraje bar do Bozica 
<BotaniCar> El tjera tko od vas OPSI za update management windowsa ? Valja kaj ? 
<jelly-home> print jos nije funkcija u 2.7 afair
<jelly-home> al radilo bi u perlu ;-)
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/uWhJe6h.png #asian grade scale 
<jelly-home> kak ovaj BTCUSD divlja, sigurno je zanimljiv studentima ekonomije http://bitcoin.clarkmoody.com/
<jelly-home> na M15 skali se vidi nocasnji peak od 900 dolara
<BotaniCar> Brijem da studenti/profesori ekonomije dobijaju epilepticne napade na spomen BTC
<SilverSpace> joj ne kuzim kaj se sad ova vlada i predsjednik cude ko pura dreku. kaj su si skuhali sad nek i pojedu 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: tko se cemu cudi ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: milanovic i josipovic
<BotaniCar> Ah,te dve karikature, kaj ih je zacudilo ? Nezaposlenost, javni dug, stanje voznog parka ? 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> to ih vise ne cudi 
<BotaniCar> Poceo uskok gledati oo nabave vozila za MUP , sache mi frend najebat .. 
<BotaniCar> Ni kriv ni duzan, ofc :) 
<SilverSpace> to da bas neduzni najebu, tesko 
<BotaniCar> A gle, uvijek su glave za padanje razliciti ljudi od onih kojima bi glave trebale pasti. Reci mi da mislis da je Vidosevic glavni igrac a ne pijun ? 
<SilverSpace> os reci da on nije kriv ni duzan :)
<BotaniCar> Ne, hocu reci da bi mi bilo draze da pretrazuju pšodrum njegovog shefa prvo 
<SilverSpace> frendu bivsa zaposlenica nabila racun za internet promet :)
<BotaniCar> Kak ?
<BotaniCar> Mobitel ?
<SilverSpace> ne nego internet ima paket bez fleta
<BotaniCar> Pa, pravo mu budi. 
<SilverSpace> pitaj boga kaj si je slala postom i ko zna cime 
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno mu skopirala sve sa servera
<SilverSpace> sad ti to dokazi 
<SilverSpace> da je ona 
<SilverSpace> ah traperice http://is.gd/s40FgL
<BotaniCar> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/ne-odustajemo-od-poreza-na-nekretnine-makar-izgubili-izbore-903436 # "treba vidjeti zasto nema izvoza" ... mind.fucked.
<Mmike> di je sad dodobas
<Mmike> on je bogat covjek :)
<jelly> a kulike ima tih bitkojna
<jelly> ili nekretnina cega god
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> al' ih ima preko 100, rekao bih
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Skoro za pola auta, jebate 
<BotaniCar> Bas me zanima koliko struje/hardvera ga je kostalo to bogatstvo
<vileni> kako za pola auta?
<vileni> ako je trenutacno 600$ po bitcoinu
<BotaniCar> Nego, tko je rekao da reinstaliranje softvera nije linux metoda popravljanja ?! 
 * BotaniCar fails at math
<vileni> pola neke bmw 5ice mozda :)
<BotaniCar> math, not even once 
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> a kostalo ga je vjerojatno manje nego sto sad ima, pogotovo sto je prije bilo lakse mineat
<BotaniCar> Prije je i novac vrijedio drugu vrijednost
<BotaniCar> 'el mi itko moze objasniti zakaj softver ne vidi kod u logu: http://jebo.me/pas/1 ? 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/h3RHPO
<Mmike> a i ak mintas kod susjeda... :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: jer je bagav?
<BotaniCar> jelly: imam trenutno 17 takvih deployanih na identicne VM-ove, samo jedan kenja , fakat ne razumijem 
<jelly> SilverSpace: bjelovar, slovenija
<SilverSpace> ? di 
<SilverSpace> to sto je wlan slovenija nis ne znaci 
<jelly> also, trst, slovenije
<SilverSpace> nema servera kod nas 
<jelly> SilverSpace: zapresic i rudes su isto u sloveniji!
<jelly> SilverSpace: gdje je "kod nas", ovaj radi https://nodes.wlan-si.net/node/rudes/
<jelly> oni koji se zelene na karti su up
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti imas ploce sa UEFIjem, right?
<Mmike> si imo kakvih bedova s njima?
<Mmike> te, ako nisi, (ili jesi) jel' imast GPT patricije ili old-style?
<Mmike> http://www.rodsbooks.com/gb-hybrid-efi/
<Mmike> zato pitam :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: http://vitaminl.tv/video/483
<jelly> Mmike: koji krkljanac, takvi proizvodi idu u prodaju?
<BotaniCar> Sam vam rekao da mi je shefica opet donijela dorucak ? :) Brijem da ne bu nikaj od druge povisice ove godine :) 
<jelly> PARSE ERROR NEAR druge... povisice... ove godine
<Mmike> jelly, ne sam to, cini se da cu kupit isti :) hitno mi treba ploca a ova jedina zadovoljava a da je ispod 500 kn
<jelly> pa... ak ti 200-300kn bitnije od x sati zajebavanja
<BotaniCar> jelly: parse on, ono kaj meni prolazi kao povisica bi nekog drugog razljutilo, mene tijesi kaj dodju cesce i dodju svake godine ;)
<BotaniCar> tijeso > tjesti > tisti > potpuno sam fulao , u stvari me tjeÅ i 
<jelly> ah, 100kn je 100kn princip? :-)
<BotaniCar> pa, da. Nemam nikakvih bedova da svake godine 3-4x dobijem 100kn vise 
<BotaniCar> Iako znam ljude koje to strasno ljuti, ja to ne razumijem :) 
<BotaniCar> more is more 
<BotaniCar> Bar znam da mi poslodavac nije dal paru koju si nemre priustiti i da sad nece biti za .. kavu u uredu jer sam ja na komad dobil 500kn :) 
<Mmike> jelly, vise 600 kn
<Mmike> ak dajem preko 500 kuna za plocu onda cu kupit intel i intel cpu
<Mmike> tak da mislim da ce se ubost Asrock
<Mmike> neki
<Mmike> ddr2/ddr3 kuzi, ima 6 SATAova na sebi i bit ce super za u home-server poslije kad kupim intel :)
<BotaniCar> +1 za asrock 
<BotaniCar> nego, jeste vi znali da vec ima 6tb diskova ? pa u kurac 
<BotaniCar> kako muzemo 50y staru tehnologiju,strava 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<calmpitbull> dobar dan
<calmpitbull> je netko zna sto te pita prije nego se konnektas sa ssh....kada odgovoris yes
<calmpitbull> i kako ja znam da je host na drugoj strani otvoren za ssh
<BotaniCar> Pita te da li prihvacas identifikator tog servera, ako prihvatis, spremit ce ga lokalno i upozoriti te ako se pri iducim spajanjima taj identifikator promijenio. A znas tak da ti 1) netko kaze da je ziv 2) port skenas i nadas se najboljem 3) probas se spojiti na defaultni port pa kak ti bude
 * BotaniCar ceka lavinu ispravki
<Mmike> calmpitbull, #define 'otvoren za ssh'
<Mmike> ako slusa na portu 22, i ako si dobio sto kazes da si dobio - otvoren je za ssh
<Mmike> on ti gurne serverov 'fingerprint', i pita te dal' je to - to
<Mmike> a pita te kako bi osujetio man-in-the-middle attack
<weshmashian> stop fingering the servers!
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man-in-the-middle_attack
<BotaniCar> da li je korektnije napisati "osujetio" ili "sprijecio" ? :) 
<calmpitbull> ok..al moram ja pokazat na port 22 ako je to def
<Mmike> ne moras, 22 je default
<calmpitbull> ok
<Mmike> ak osh na neki lijevi port, onda ssh -p lijevi_port mario@konjz.org
<calmpitbull> znaci ako sam dobijo konzolu za password onda sam gore 
<Mmike> pa, da, neki ssh server te pita za password
<weshmashian> ili si jednostavno podesis .ssh/config i ssh moj_super_alias_koji_pokazuje_na_port_8899
<calmpitbull> kaj nije isto kao mario@konjz.org:22
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: brijem da sintaksa ovisi o tome s cim se spajas. 
<calmpitbull> aha
<weshmashian> a jel' ti i urlove pises sa http://www.google.com:80 ? :)
<calmpitbull> ne
<weshmashian> eto, ista stvar za ssh
<Mmike> kakve su 'biostar' maticne ploce?
<Mmike> weshmashian, ti shuti :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: a ti radi :)
<Mmike> :P :)
<calmpitbull> ok hvala vam
<calmpitbull> sada je sve jasno
<Mmike> calmpitbull, mislim da ssh cmdline klijent ne kuzi :22 sintaksu
<calmpitbull> cmd kao win
<calmpitbull> ma dobro sada imam ja to gore----ma gledam ako su mi otvorili server na ssh
<calmpitbull> ili barem na ftp
<calmpitbull> u svakom slucaju hvala na infu....samo da se zna da kada sam pitao na ovoj stranici kako dijeluje ssh nisu imali pojma o cem pricam http://www.ssh.hr/
<drj_cro> pa i vjerujem da tam nisu imali pojma o cem pricas :)
<drj_cro> sindikat strojovodja hrvatske :)
<calmpitbull> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da imam jednu 
<SilverSpace> imao problem sa instalacijom
<SilverSpace> nije htio bootat cd tako dugo dok nisam disku ponovno slozio particije 
<SilverSpace> inace ako je samo jedan os radio je ok
<SilverSpace> obruT: yah muda do poda
<SilverSpace> You Don't Like Beer? http://vitaminl.tv/video/380?ref=rcm Think Again
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a, gpt patricijska tabla, ili?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koja ploca btw?
<SilverSpace> asrock
<SilverSpace> Mmike: inace dzubre upise negdje na particiji da je gore bio nemi os i nije mi dao uopce bootat cd
<Mmike> SilverSpace, znas mozda koja asrokica?
<SilverSpace> bi jedan morao vadit disk i ustekat u drugi da bi ga pobrisao inace je takav problem imao i hbogner
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mikroATX atom proc 
<SilverSpace> ne znam ovako napamet koja je 
<SilverSpace> hbogner je cinimise uzeo gigabit
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> kako da dobijem listu instaliranih paketa iz /var/lib/dpkg/... ?
<Mmike> hah, chroot :D
<drj_cro> Mmike: dpkg -l ?
<Mmike> drj_cro, da, al' moras se prvo chrootat u tu instalaciju
<SilverSpace> opa mozda ce se snimati serija http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preacher_(comics)
<vileni> exit
<vileni> ups
<jelly> SilverSpace: bojim se da bi se razočarao u seriju... mislim, arseface nije baš materijal za tv 
<jelly> s druge strane, ako se gleda razni idiotski reality, onaj jackass na mtvju i slična sranja
 * BotaniCar nije ni vidio MTV od .. '9x-te
<SilverSpace> jelly: :) izgleda da ce snimiti pilot epizodu
<Mmike> zasto nitko nema 4GB DDR2 modul(e) :)
<jelly> jer su bili skupi ko sam djavo?
<api984> Mmike: shop ebay
<Mmike> ma nema nit na ebaju
<BotaniCar> Q: are you free on tuesday, i wanna go see a movie  A: Of course i'm free, this is America
<BotaniCar> (eagle_picture)
<rut> di ste fakeri 
<BotaniCar> Ja sam fejker, ne faker. Fejkam orga(ni)zme 
<jelly> na poslu, di bi bili
<weshmashian> takoc, preso sa evolutiona na icedove
<rut> http://xhamster.com/movies/1579487/best_milf_slut_ever.html 
<rut> evo da se malo opustite 
<weshmashian> cim vidim porn link prva misao mi je 'posao'
<rut> nije to porn .. ovo je duhovna obnova
<rut> da se propitas malo 
<BotaniCar> Po nalogu, jučer je uploadana nova verzija GPC-a na testnu okolinu.
<BotaniCar> sigh .. a kaj mi vi iskacete u fokus , radim ! :) 
<rut> sto ti je to gpc .. daj napisi zdravo seljacki da svi razumijemo 
<BotaniCar> Global Product Classification ( http://www.gs1.org/gdsn/gpc )
<jelly> gandalf protivu cabala
 * BotaniCar se sav pretvori u oko
<BotaniCar> keyword Gandalf detected
<jelly> uvijek sam nervozan kad se kanta doma ne javlja na ping
<jelly> ni ssh, ni klun ni nogice
<BotaniCar> Pogotovo sad, dok je kanta u *tvom* stanu, kazes ? :D
<BotaniCar> s/tvom/bancinom 
<jelly> nije jos, ima posla do useljenja
<rut> kakva kanta ?
<rut> daj malo spec
<jelly> racunalo.  Kompjutor
<BotaniCar> Slatke muke , jelly
<rut> specifikacije sam mislio 
<jelly> specifikacije su nebitne, desktop neki
<rut> aa tako . dobro ..
<rut> znaci kanta
<BotaniCar> Je, nebitne su, kaj ako ti ga odlucim ukrast, a ispadne da je presioko ili kajaznam, daj bar gabarite, sami cemo pogadjati s koliko struje ga napajas ! :) 
<rut> botanicni jesi mi natrpao spama ?
 * BotaniCar bi , da je lopov, u nekoj iteraciji ukrao covjeku samo kuciste i ostavio iznutrice
<jelly> ajd, nadam se da je H1 kriv a ne lopov...
<BotaniCar> rut: nisam, i vjerojatno necu ni morati. Nasao sam valjaniju metodu testiranja.
<rut> a sto sam onda dizao drugi mail (sa boljom) vezom na net
<BotaniCar> Vjerojatno i zbog sebe, ako se dobro sjecam , cijela prica je pocela tako da si pred 2 mjeseca ti htio nesto testirati 
<rut> no dobro .. onda podjeli tu metodu testiranja
<BotaniCar> Nije ti primjenjiva :) 
<rut> ili sakrivas .. ajde pvt
<BotaniCar> a ne ne ne , nemres mi dati neki obican BSD shell i zauzvrat ocekivati cybersex kad god ti se hoce ! a-a 
 * BotaniCar odlucno zatrese glavom
<rut> aa neka kemija . onda me ne zanima .
<rut> nikakvo kemijanje ne dolazi u obzir ..
<BotaniCar> Meni je kemijanje u lijepoj uspomeni jos iz dana kad sam po partyima hodal :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.wikihow.com/Host-a-Rave-Party 
<obruT> BotaniCar: sta ti imas protiv bsd-ova ? :)
<ivoks> http://bartongeorge.net/2013/11/15/introducing-sputnik-3-and-its-unofficial-big-brother/
<obruT> uname: FreeBSD ---censored--- 6.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 6.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Jan 12 11:05:30 UTC 2007     root@dessler.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SMP  i386
<obruT> uptime: 2:57PM  up 2160 days, 8 mins, 1 user, load averages: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<BotaniCar> obruT: nemaju SWAG
<obruT> BotaniCar: to ti misils !?!
<jelly> > sine, glup si ko ovo drvo *kuc kuc*
 * BotaniCar pomakne shiltericu taman dovoljno pogresno u koso
<BotaniCar> Ja to znam ! 
<BotaniCar> 'ko je ? :) 
<jelly> :-D
<BotaniCar> obruT: I kakva ti je to kanta koju nisi godinama restarao, dajte se malo uozbiljite ;)
<BotaniCar> ili trosis onaj uptime fejker u nadi da ces steci swag ?! :) 
<rut> sigurno ne trosi to .. to vi linuxasi trosite
 * BotaniCar ne trosi ni zenu
<rut> nesto bi ti reko . all . necu
<rut> da se ne uvijedis !! ipak si mi ti ovdje no.1 
<BotaniCar> Da, i ti si zvezan pa ti je zao lagati kolegu :) 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: uopce ne znam procijeniti jel' kila i po dolara za to puno ili malo, tko je konkurencija ? 
<obruT> BotaniCar: to je jedan od strojeva instaliraj i ne diraj ak ne moras :)
<BotaniCar> obruT:  :))))))
<ivoks> pa ni ne mozes nista dirati
<ivoks> nije da mozes dodati ram ili disk
<ivoks> nista nije izmijenjivo
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to je jasno. Samo si u glavi to ne mogu postaviti , s cim da usporedim ponudu ? Chromebookom ? 
<api984> http://thehackernews.com/2013/11/vBulletin-hacked-Zero-Day-vulnerability.html
<jelly> php aplikacija ima rupu?  /me Å¡okiran
<BotaniCar> patka 
<jelly> \_o<
<BotaniCar> dawww
<ipozgaj> 'jutar
<MmikeDOMA> pokvario se internet bio
<ipozgaj> MmikeDOMA: sto drvis po puppetu haha?
<MmikeDOMA> bogme drvim
<ipozgaj> s chefom bar mozes pisati normalni ruby kod :)
<MmikeDOMA> ne znam
<MmikeDOMA> nisam probao chef
<Mmike> al' recimo
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> neda mi se :)
<Mmike> jadno je
<ipozgaj> haha
<ipozgaj> pa koliko masina imas?
<ipozgaj> deseci? stotine? tisuece?
<api984> nije chef jedini ima toga jos
<ipozgaj> ima ima
<ipozgaj> cfengine :D
<ipozgaj> koji je smece samo takvo
<jelly> salt?
<ipozgaj> jelly: probao?
<jelly> u svakom jelu
<ipozgaj> haha
<jelly> ne, nisam probao ni jedan kak spada
<jelly> Cookies baked (all time) :  1,208,996,839,935,086,300
<Mmike> cgminer radi 140M/h na mojoj nvidiji
<ctcp3> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=28a_1384634790
<jelly-home> Mmike: da, to je vise sasvim neisplativo, mislim da trosis vise struje nego mintas 
<jelly-home> osim ak BTC ode jos jedno 5 puta gore ;-)
<jelly-home> pao mi dsl link dva dana za redom
<ctcp3> pa sve mi se cini da ce ic
<ctcp3> ma nemoj me
<ctcp3> wtf
<ctcp3> bio je preko 800 danas
<ctcp3> pa koji k
<ctcp3> do prije par dana je bio oko 50
<ctcp3> 500
<jelly-home> bio je na 900 u peaku nocas
<ctcp3> jesus
<ctcp3> koji vrag se dogadja sa tim
<jelly-home> malo trziste, velike fluktuacije
<ctcp3> od 8. mjeseca je narasto 8 puta
<jelly-home> srusit ce se to opet
<ctcp3> da, al sumnjam da ce se nes drasticno srusit
<ctcp3> u prosjeku stalno raste
<ctcp3> kad god da si ga kupio u zadnjih godinu dana, ne bi nis popusio
<ctcp3> + znas kak ide
<ctcp3> kad masa vidi kak raste
<ctcp3> navale jos vise
<ctcp3> da imam love, definitivno bi ga nakupovo
<ctcp3> za jedno bar 20-30k
<ctcp3> kuna
<ctcp3> sve mi se cini da cu za godinu-dve gledat kak bude 10.000 dolara
<ctcp3> i komentirat kak sam bio idiot sto nisam kupio xd
<ctcp3> o/
<marko> dobra vecer
<marko> nesto je ova zowey zivcana
<ctcp3> ma nije, zaebava se
<marko> pitanje trebam neki downloder da mogu skidati s deposit files
<marko> a da nije preko terminala
<marko> nesto skidam ali je u 8 dijelova dok skinem trajati ce
<ctcp3> jdownloader?
<jelly-home> puca se sve u 16 nakon gola
<ctcp3> http://www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN3/
<ctcp3> #bitcoin-hearing
<obruT> ovaj pythonchallenge ubija...
<SilverSpace> Å vedska
<SilverSpace> 2 - 3	
<SilverSpace> Portugal
<SilverSpace> koja tekma 
<SilverSpace> malo ibro malo CR
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-20
<BotaniCar> jutro
<api984> jutar
<BotaniCar> kaima ? :D
<BotaniCar> Ste jos pijani zbog juce ? 
<BotaniCar> +el dobio tko pustu paru na kladi?
<api984> evo budim se jos uvik
<api984> nisam se kladio na tekmu makar sam ben mogao da dobim koju kintu
<BotaniCar> Sad to svi kazu, brijem da su u 20oj minuti oni koji su se kladili poceli psovati :) Ili kad je vec crveni pao :)
 * BotaniCar juce slusao tekmu na radiu nakon dugo vremena
<BotaniCar> preizvrsno, pootpustao bi sve TV komentatore, svega mi 
<api984> lol
<api984> ludi su
<api984> danas taman da cu se dic lepo i na radiu zavija sve snage GOOOOL
<api984> jbte skoro pao s kreveta.
<obruT> super je kad 11 budala moze tak zabavit milione ljudi :)
<obruT> hmm, jel ih ima 11 ?
<jelly> 25-29, ne znam koliko sudija treba biti minimalno
<jelly> i dva ona... trenera? sa strane
<BotaniCar> LibreOfiz izgleda umalo kao pravi office suite ! 
<SilverSpace> dan
<marko> dobar dan
<BotaniCar> :) Marko, potjerali te s #linux.hr , pa ces tu dobardanit' ? :D
<BotaniCar> Bok
<budz0r> BotaniCar: LOL
<BotaniCar> Pricam s duhovima .. 
<SilverSpace> ha
<jelly> koga je potjeralo
<rut> a vidi mene sad na linux.hr
<BotaniCar> jelly: nije bas nekaj za hvaliti se ( osim ako si na #opstipacija ) :) 
<Hrki> sta mislite jel poslodavci vole one lazljive molbe tiba ambiciozana sam i pouzdana osoba sa japanskim radnim navikama?
<Hrki> ja dok citam te molbe za posao kao da su radjene po nekoj sabloni
<Hrki> svi se samo hvale
<BotaniCar> Meni se takve molbe dopadaju, ako nisu lazne 
<Hrki> ali cek, kad zavrsis neki tehnicki fax onda se podrazumijeva da imas radne navike i jebanja do kasno u noc :D
<BotaniCar> zasto se podrazumijeva ?
<BotaniCar> Ako cemo pravio, jos nisam sreo nikog kome je fax usadio radne navike
<BotaniCar> *pravo
<Hrki> to je isto kad je neki hrvat doktoriro u americi i onda je dosao ovdje i ovi ga pitali dali zna koristiti racunalo i da pokaze certifikat engleskoga
<Hrki> ili da se ferovca pita dali ima ecdl diplomu
<BotaniCar> Nije to , imo, ni slicno
<Mmike> ono kad kupis plocu, a tvoj CPU nije podrzsan
<Mmike> ima netko athlon neki, x6, a da nije 1090T? :)
<jelly> kojo?
<SilverSpace> http://linuxgizmos.com/tiny-hackable-40-dollar-board-runs-android-and-linux-on-allwinner-a10/
<Mmike> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/960GC-GS%20FX/?cat=CPU
<BotaniCar> Moj mika, opet sjeba' ? :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, diletantski, moram rec
<Mmike> sad sam reko CPUu da ne koristi turbo nikad 
<Mmike> i radi stabilno
<BotaniCar> Ajde, mora da je bio neki splet okolnosti :)
 * BotaniCar natoci rakijicu mmiketu i sjedne kraj njega
<jelly> SilverSpace: po cemu je to hackable, da mi je znati
<jelly> SilverSpace: sam imash jebadu sa skroz sitnim .05" gpio
<BotaniCar> Kaj opce znaci 'hackable' ? kaj nije sve i sva hackable ? 
 * BotaniCar se veseli/boji kupnje iduceg TV aparata za koju godinu :)
<BotaniCar> Brijem da ce imati vecu procesnu snagu nego moj sadasnji desktop :)
<jelly> i da i ne, imat ce dva chipa koji ce raditi mpeg4 i ono sto telki treba, i jos jedan sa procesiranje kamere i mikrofona i slanje u NSA
<BotaniCar> Oba dolaze u osnovnom paketu, kazes :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: ima negdje lista predefiniranih usera/grupa koje dobijem s debianom trebali mi ili ne (referenciram se na #d i www-data ) ?
<jelly> u debian-policy, negdje
<BotaniCar> Nemoj me tjerati da napravim minimal install i parsam groups fajlu :D
<jelly> ili pogledas u /etc/passwd sto sve ima manji uid od 100
<BotaniCar> *passwd, da 
<BotaniCar> fakat, thx 
 * jelly ručak
<api984> sta  za uid manji od 100?
<BotaniCar> Ak' ima manji od 100, vjerojatno je doslo s distrom , prije nego sam ja poceo kemijati svoje 
<BotaniCar> Sto me sjetilo neslavnog pokusaja da puppetom ujednacim uidove na razlicitim distrama, kakav sam si show napravio .. fala bo(n)gu na testnoj okolini :)
<Hrki> a daj mi reci BotaniCar kolko dugo bi zvao direktora koji je rekao da mu se javis, ali vec 2 tjedna je na sastancima i u pogonu? dali je to odjeb ili moram biti i dalje uporan?
<drj_cro> Hrki: sory al sto mozes ocekivat od takvog direktora koji ti ne moze ni otvoreno u facu rec dali si primljen ili ne?
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ako mi treba posao, zvao bi u paraleli tipa dok troazim nesto drugo ; dok ga ne bih dobio ili nasao nesto drugo.
<BotaniCar> Interesantno da imas kontakt direktora, a ne tajnice ili nekog tko je ovlasten da ti prenese informaciju umjesto njega
<Hrki> ma radio sam proslo ljeto, rekao je da se javim dok zavrsim
<Hrki> ja sam 2 mjeseca gubio vrijeme na jednu drugu firmu koja me odjebala na kraju :/
<Hrki> zato mi je muka od tih molbi i pizdarija i na kraju nista neznas
<Hrki> to bi se trebalo rjesiti u 2 dana , jedan dan razgovor drugi dan radis :D
<BotaniCar> Da, to je (kod nas) tako 
<BotaniCar> Mozda si im se zamjerio jer si pokusao kod nekog drugog, pa te sad zavlace ? 
<Hrki> ali bas je problem da ja nisam htio njih zavlacit, jer nisam zelio da odem od njih ako mi prvi izbor prodje
<Hrki> moro sam slusat starog i svima slat molbe od pocekta u sve gradove, a ja budala se orjentiram samo na jednu firmu i bio uvjeren da cu proc
<Hrki> i nisam zelio zeznut druge ako me prime pa da odma odem
<Hrki> ali to sam ja, uvjek se vise brinem za druge nego za sebe :(7
<BotaniCar> Strah me da ce i moj Filip jednom tako "morao sam slusati starog" :) Jos me vise strah da nece nikad to zakljuciti i voziti po svom :)
<Hrki> ma hoce :)
<BotaniCar> Nda, Hrki zlatno je pravilo da se brines za sebe i druge male ljude, firme se uvijek snadju 
<Hrki> ok, dobro je i to znati :)
<BotaniCar> ( u granicama korektnosti, nije lijepo ni firmu namjerno sjebat' )
<Hrki> ma samo je problem da ovaj dirketor je predsjednik metalaca u mom kraju pa nije ok da mu odem :)
<Hrki> necu vise u struci radit nikad doma :)
<BotaniCar> Ocito su ti sanse ionako tanke :)
<Hrki> ma sta je najgore, diplomiro sam u 7. mjesecu orjetiro se na tu firmu koja me sjebalana kraju, i sad su se zaposlili ljudi koji su zarsili u 10. mjesecu ovdje gdje ja sad zicam :)
<BotaniCar> Nda, prokleti zivot, jedna te odluka (ne nuzno tvoja) sjebe :(
<Hrki> ma da, ja sam bio uvjeren (od strane trece osobe) pa samsjebo na kraju, ali dobro idemo dalje :)
<Hrki> izgleda da cu morati regularnim putem bez veze 
 * BotaniCar mrzi veze, dobrim dijelom zato sto ih nema
<Hrki> nemam ih ni ja, imo kao neke 2 ali ne prolaze :D
<Hrki> valjda doso neki sa boljom :)
<Hrki> ali znas sta mene najvise muci, sto znam par decki, odustali od faxa, zajebavali se cijelo vrijeme i sad se normalno zaposili
<BotaniCar> Zasto te muci tudja sreca ?
<BotaniCar> neka njih, da se bar svi mogu tako zaposliti
<Hrki> a ja ne kuzim sta meni nude strucno osposobljavanje, a oni imaju normalnu placu
<Hrki> nije problem sto se zaposle
<Hrki> problem je sta oni koji se vise trude u zivotu najebu u hrvatskoj
<Hrki> znaci, ja sredim fax nude mi 1600kn, ovi zajebu fax i imaju normalnu placu :D
<Hrki> o tome ti govorim
<Hrki> koju poruku psolati? :D
<BotaniCar> Nisam siguran sto mi govoris. Prva je stvar da si ocito nesh sjeb'o, pa si se mozda nekom i zamjerio. Druga je stvar da bi tebe, ako imas fax (a oni ne) , morali vise platiti, a kako imas fax za tebe imaju opciju usavrsavanja
<BotaniCar> dok za njih nemaju 
<BotaniCar> Meni izgleda logicno 
<Hrki> ma nisam se zamjerio
<BotaniCar> Kak znas ? 
<Hrki> nego ovi poslodavci gledaju kako ce cim manje plati
<Hrki> platiti
<BotaniCar> pa to je normalno, a ti ne bi ?
<Hrki> nikad,, ako o firma napreduje moraju i radnicim place
<Hrki> tako je vani
<BotaniCar> Stari moj, vani je isto. Ako newcommera mogu platiti 10$, budem. Ako se pokazes u redu, doci ce i pare
<Hrki> ma sve pet, ali ovo je glup zakon
<Hrki> znaci, kako to da po glupom hrvatskom zakonu covjek koji odustane od faxa mora imat vecu placu nego od ovog koji je zavrsio fax 
<Hrki> to meni nije jasno
<Hrki> ne govorim o visinama placa
<BotaniCar> Zanimljivo je kako se grozis poceti raditi za 1.6 kilokuna , pa se izboriti za vise. Pa nisi bogom dan da ti itko da vecu paru ako ima i drugih, a ni ne znaju jos da li vrijedis
<BotaniCar> Ali govoris, zasto si inace spomenuo pare ? 
<Hrki> a zasto ovi koji su odustali od faxa nemaju minimalac
<Hrki> zasti su oni zakonom zasticeni
<BotaniCar> ne mora onaj koji nema fax imati vecu placu, nego za njega nema formalnog nacina da mu placu daje drzava umjesto poslodavca
<BotaniCar> cime su zasticeni ? Oni , kao ni ti, nisu morali dobiti posao uopce. Ako su se uspjeli pogoditi za pristojnu placu, kapa dolje. 
<Hrki> pa ima posla u međimurju
<Hrki> ima firmi ko u prici
<Hrki> nego je ovdje problem mrsiceve pizdarije
<Hrki> znaci ako firma treba radnika
<BotaniCar> Ovdje nema problema :) 
<Hrki> platit ce ga
<Hrki> koje su to fore da nekog placa 1600, a drugi za taj isti posao dobija 5000
<Hrki> a ako ne treba radnika onda mu ne treba niti ovaj za 1600
<BotaniCar> ako firma treba radnika ,platit ce ga, no ako ima nacin da ga plati drzava (1.6kkn), zasto ne bi ? Ako budes dobar, ostat ces i nakon te 2 godine ili koliko vec traje osposobljavanje 
<BotaniCar> Smijesno mi je to sto ti zbog faxa mislis da si si izborio pravo da dobijes placu, umjesto tih 1.6kkn
<BotaniCar> Jer, ako cemo pravo, po cemu si bolji od nekog bez faxa ?
<Hrki> jer znam te ljude i znam da sam bolji od njih :D
<Hrki> kao prvo nisam pickica koja odustaje :D
<BotaniCar> ja ih ne znam, kao ni tebe, pa ste mi isti. 
<BotaniCar> Buduci ste isti, a za tebe imam instrument da ti placu daje drzava, zasto bi ti ju ja davao (bar prvo vrijeme) ? Dokazi se. 
<Hrki> da, ali znas da imam papir na koji sam se namucio
<Hrki> znaci da sam neki kurac u zivotu radio
<Hrki> borio se za nesto
<BotaniCar> Gle, papir si okaci o sheshir. Toliko vrijedi poslodavcu
<Hrki> pa zato i imamo uspjesne poslodavce
<Hrki> jer su oni glavne baje u selu
<Hrki> sve samo super uspjesne firme kao i menađeri
<drj_cro> Hrki: koj si fax zavrsio?
<Hrki> strojarstvo
<drj_cro> i koj posao trazis?
<Hrki> koje je btw, deficitarno zanimanje :D
<Hrki> pa posao u struci
<Hrki> od konstrukcije do tehnologije
<Hrki> to najbolje znam
<Hrki> imam cak i solidworks official certifikat 
<drj_cro> pa koliko ja znam deficitarno zanimanje su strojari (alatnicari,tokari,...)
<BotaniCar> Hrki: kak ne razumijes. Poslodavac daje najmanje sto moze. Za tebe (jer imas fax i zakon je kakav je) je minimum 1.6kkn. Za nekog bez faxa je minimum koliko se pogodi. 
<Hrki> ne, deficitarno su ing. stroj / elteh
<Hrki> kuzim ja sve to, zato ti i kazem da je ovaj zakon cista glupost za skolovane ljude
<BotaniCar> Hrki: sto je sasma u redu jer ces po osposobljavanj, na pogadjanju ti traziti vise nego netko bez faxa. Jedan period se potrpis, poslije profitiras
<Hrki> jer ako nekog trebas sa faxom uzet ces ga
<Hrki> pa znam, ali jebemu mater nisam mutav, radio sam u firmama bez ikakvog problema
<Hrki> vrjedim barem 4000kn :D
<BotaniCar> Oavj je zakon, po meni, super. Jer malo spusti na zemlju likove poput tebe koji misle da su izlaskom iz faxa postigli ne znam sto. ne omalovazavam taj trud, ali nije da nesto vrijedi sam za sebe. 
<Hrki> ali znam, ljudi zavrse fax pa su mutavi i sad radi njih najebu ljudi koji znaju radit
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: +1
<Hrki> i onda ih gledaju kao mutavce koji se trebaju dokazati
<Hrki> ko da neznam crtat u autocadu
<BotaniCar> pa pristani na 1600kn i dokazi se boljim, svaki ce ti poslodavac dati vise da te zadrzi -a ako, i tek ako se pokazes vrijednim 
<drj_cro> Hrki: jos ne znas radit(ti samo mislis da znas radit),tak kad provedes par mjeseci/godina na tom mjestu onda se moze rec da znas to radit
<Hrki> drj_cro: ja to gledam ovako, u 2 mjeseca nisam imao nikakvih zajeba
<Hrki> dok recimo masu novih ima 
<Hrki> tu se vec vidi da znam nesto
<Hrki> ali dobro, treba lazirat iskustvo :D
<Hrki> kazem da sam radio negdje, bas me zanima dali bi me skuzili
<drj_cro> pa obicno moras donjet na uvid radnu knjizicu di sve pise
<BotaniCar> Kakav si ti lik .. potezes veze, razmisljas o laziranju zivotopisa .. znas , nije ti to bas taktika :) 
<drj_cro> a i lako se provjeri u mirovinskom
<Hrki> BotaniCar: sve da izbjegnem 1600kn
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: brijem da je pola poslodavaca banirano na mirovinskom zbog neplacanja, ili ih netko ceka s lisicama tamo :D
<Hrki> jer to niti jedan u mojoj struci nije pristo
<Hrki> mozda par njih
<BotaniCar> Hrki: onda tko vas je*e. Uz pola milje nezaposlenih vi drzite standard .. sretno
<Hrki> ali svi rade vise manje
<Hrki> i bilo je sve u redu za strojare dok ovaj mutavi mrsic nije uveo 1600kn
<drj_cro> Hrki: po meni ti je bolje pocet i za tih 1600 ne radi para vec radi radnog iskustva 
<Hrki> za pravnike i ekonomicare me ne zanima
<Hrki> ionako ih je previse, ali sad nas jebu sa njima 
<Hrki> jel ima ovdje koji ferovac da je prihvatio 1600 kn ?
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: ako fakat vrijedi, dat ce mu poslodavac jos neku paru na ruke i ostaviti ce ga kod sebe po zavrsetku za daleko vecu placu nego nekog bez faxa. Njega jebe kaj mora prvi nesto dati, a vec se toliko zrtvovao zavrsetkom faxa
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ja sam osobno ove godine doma poslao dva ferovca. Nisam siguran da li su dosli za 1600 ili vise. 
<Hrki> pa nego sta
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: to ti je problem svih njih koji tek zavrse fax pa su si supernajnaj 
<Hrki> 20 000e spucam na obrozovanje i onda me prcaju ;D
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: pusti ga da se tu ispushe, kad malo ogladni bu se zbrojal 
<Hrki> isto je fascinantno da svi ovi sa moje struke koji su otisli van mlate pare
<drj_cro> Hrki: ja nemam fax a skuco sam preko 50k u zadnjih 15g na certifikate/usavrsavanje 
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ja ti govorim da ce ti se te pare vratiti brze nego meni, ako pristanes na jebanje od 2 godine za 1600kn ; ali ok, nemoj :)
<Hrki> to mi nije jasno, kako vani mogu placat inzenjera bez iskustva za ok paru, ovdje se kao nema para :D
<BotaniCar> I, te usporedbe s ljudima vani :) Covjece, otvorena je granica. Da te netko treba vec bi bio tamo
<drj_cro> Hrki: a poceo sam radi za 2k kn i jos nisam placu dobivao u pocetku po 5-6mjeseci, a opet sam isao naposao svaki dan da nesto novo naucim
<Hrki> ne da me treba nego da saljem molbe :D
<Hrki> pa ekipa je otisla masovno van
<BotaniCar> I opet si si onda sam kriv sto umjesto da mlatis paru tu kukas :) 
<BotaniCar> Sto ti nisi ?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> o0o0o 
<Hrki> pa nisam jer sam se jebo 2 mjesec ada budem sa curom u istom gradu :D
<BotaniCar> sto nas vraca na "sam si si kriv" i to :) 
<Hrki> evo od danas pocinjem traziti sam posao, javim rezultate :)
<BotaniCar> Sretno, na stranu sve napisano iznad, drzim ti fige
<weshmashian> od danas sam? a do sad?
<Hrki> a jesam, najebo me njen stari
<Hrki> kao imam veze, ima posla, bla bla
<Hrki> ali opet sam sam kriv, sto sam sluso starije :)
<weshmashian> mhm :)
<BotaniCar> mhmm :)
<drj_cro> Hrki: uvijek slusaj starije, prosli su vise od tebe (makar izvazi dobro sto kazu) :)
 * drj_cro psuje sebe sto nije poslusao starog u vezi kredita u svicarcima :(
 * weshmashian je slusao mamu, tatu i radio
 * BotaniCar je slusao svoje, ali mu nisu znali puno reci :)
<BotaniCar> srecom me odlikuje nemogucnost da donesem pogresnu odluku :) 
<weshmashian> ili si jednostavno naucio zivjet sa svojim odlukama pa te nije ni briga :)
<drj_cro> :)
 * BotaniCar ostane sjediti i gleda u weshmashianovu interpretaciju
<BotaniCar> that.might.be.it.
 * weshmashian zamislja BotaniCara kak sjedi ispred vesmasine koja centrifugira i razmislja o smislu zivota
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: ako u viziju dodas i joint, imas u glavi repliku moje sinocnje veceri :) Sjedim na kenji, pusim, gledam masinu i gruntam :)
<weshmashian> lol
<BotaniCar> I pomoglo je ! raspleo sam nekaj kaj me plelo valjda 3 mjeseca ! :) 
<weshmashian> eto, prosvetljenje kroz vesmasinu
 * weshmashian ode radi kafu pa lopatat govna dalje
<BotaniCar> Ne znam da li pojedini brendovi prosvjetljuju brze , mozda one mashine kaj peru na visim temperaturama 
<weshmashian> radit*
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: kaj si ovaj tjedan u poop-porn odjelu ? :D
<weshmashian> ne znam, trebalo bi nekakvo istrazivanje provest
<vileni> jesu dosle vise masine koje ti jave na mail da je gotovo
<BotaniCar> istrazivanje ruda aka kopanje nosa
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: nisam :P al' lopatam kak god okrenes :)
<BotaniCar> :( 
<weshmashian> mrmlj, kak natjerat gromovitu pticu da povlaci sav mail sa imapa a da ne moram bas svaki folder oznacavat?
<jelly> objasni joj da radi auto subscribe svih foldera nekak
<weshmashian> ma ucita (prikaze) sve foldere automacki, ali ih i ne provjerava nesto
 * BotaniCar zamislja golubove koji gromovito prde dok raznasaju poruke
<weshmashian> ili iz nekog razloga nisam dobio zilijon mailova ko obicno...
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: ja u postavkama pojedinog accounta imam samo kvacl na "syncaj lokalno sve poruke bez obzira na starost" , i radi 
<weshmashian> sto znaci da stvari ili rade ili su tak strgane da ne alertaju :)
 * BotaniCar ne vjeruje u stvari koje rade.
<weshmashian> elem da, prebacio sam se na thunderbird/icedove nakon 5 minutne usporedbe sa evolutionom
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Fakat si evolutionu dao kredita kad si usporedjivao duze od 30 sec :)
<weshmashian> pa ono, nije toliko los
<BotaniCar> Je, zato si ga zamijenio, :)
<weshmashian> al' kad sam vidio kako TB pun kurac brze otvara mesidze...
<SilverSpace> kisa 
<SilverSpace> jelly: a ne znam :) naletio na link i ovo mi poprilicno dobro izgleda :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: zasto se bojis kupnje tv_a
<jelly> SilverSpace: to je isto sto i cubieboard, samo s manje memorije
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: bojim/veselim :) Performansama se veselim, bojim se troska :) 
<SilverSpace> jelly: jel isti proc
<jelly> SilverSpace: da
<jelly> da proc, isti outputi
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ah :) nemoj tako dobit ces bolji stroj od mene za iste novce 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: trenutna Bravia nije ni 4 godine stara, planiram ju arubati dok ne krepa/nebum mogao kupiti holoprojektor
<SilverSpace> moja toshiba je tek dobila lan kao rijetki u to vrijeme sa lanom i nista vise 
<SilverSpace> za 5kk
<BotaniCar> Moja stara bravia ima LAN ?!
<BotaniCar> Frend pred 5 godina slikao visokointegrirani PCTV ( bio je u KSA doduse, tamo imaju para za biti ispred vremena)
<SilverSpace> eh 
<SilverSpace> ja uzeo pred tri godine 
<jelly> SilverSpace: koja velicina i tip ekrana za 5kkn?
<SilverSpace> 82"
<SilverSpace> lcd obicni full hd
<jelly> 82 incha?!?
<BotaniCar> say what ? :) 
<SilverSpace> cm :)
<jelly> da nije mozda 82cm, a 32"
<SilverSpace> 32"
<jelly> *phew*
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kak ti se to isplatilo ? Ja godinu dana stariju 110cm braviu platio ~6kkn onomad
<BotaniCar> a ekran je i danas bolji od vecine onog sto vidim po kucama ljudi koji me puste k sebi
<jelly> moja LG za 3kkn sa pravih 100Hz (pise "500Hz" i slicna marketinska sranja) je isto 32"
<BotaniCar> LG je mama i tata 
<obruT> BotaniCar: kupnja tv-a je frustracija ako zelis izvuci puno za malo para :)
<obruT> na kraju opet kupis smece
 * BotaniCar opet nema mlijeka za kavu #1stwoorldproblems
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: gledao u to vrijeme toshiba je bila skoro u toj klasi najbolja 
<SilverSpace> sony uopce ne gledam ni danas ni tad 
<jelly> po kucama ljudi koji me puste k sebi # !
<BotaniCar> jelly: necu lagati ni sebi ni vama :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zakaj ? Dogovorimo se jedan vikend da naletis formulu pogledat' , pa reci da je losa 
<BotaniCar> Niej najjeftinija, zaista. 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jednostavno ne volim sony :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: NHF, mislio sam da znas nekaj kaj ja ne znam o njima. 
<SilverSpace> oduvjek su mi bili odbojni
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> malo je jastreb dosao pogledati kaj to leti http://player.vimeo.com/video/79760158
<BotaniCar> Banned site: vimeo.com | Categories: time waster
<BotaniCar> pre dobro sam si podesio proxy :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: e te zivine izgleda mrze plavu boju... vec par paraligidera s plavim krilima su imali neugodna iskustva jer su se ovi zalijetali prema njima :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-b-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1450967_584169468322752_1007607574_n.jpg #YOLO ! 
<budz0r> BotaniCar: lol, dobar!
<BotaniCar> Moram s mobitela uploadati highlighte nadogradnje na windowse 8.1 :) stoji mi tak na ekranu "please wait, taking care of a few things" .. k'o jebeni sicilijanski utjerivaci dugova  :) "samo trenutak , nesto sredjujemo" :) 
<ivoks> carnet mi dosao server
<ivoks> 1500 smtp konekcija
<BotaniCar> :) Nisam_kriv
<weshmashian> sad znamo da jesi
<weshmashian> al' ja cu pocet utjerivat common sense u ljude na poslu :)
 * weshmashian sve ludji i ludji
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: ako uspijes, uspjesno si razvio novu metodologiju :) 
<BotaniCar> Kaj su napravili ? :D
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: the usual - nisu razmisljali i/ili pratili dokumentaciju :)
<BotaniCar> kak ces tu reda uvesti kad si isti takav ? No pun intended
 * jelly gleda u raid6 sa 5 diskova i misli si koji je idiot to konfigurirao
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: pa to je dio masterplana - natjerat njih da citaju dokumentaciju koju ce mi onda izrecitirat :)
 * BotaniCar gleda u ovo kaj jelly pishe i misli si da jelly halucinira, nitko ne radi tako :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: win-win - ja mozda zapamtim nesto a oni nauce :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: !! is-a-good-plan !
<jelly> krepao disk 10k rpm, od hp-a dobili 15k rpm jer nisu imali 10k
 * jelly ide u serversku tresti rack da jos koji disk rikne
<BotaniCar> meni neki dan napravili isto, zamolim u altusu da se popisaju po storidz divajsu, a ovi me odbiju .. mozda da sam objasnio motiv .. 
<jelly> https://biraci.uprava.hr 
<jelly> SRVE0255E: A WebGroup/Virtual Host to handle /EBiraciRH2/ has not been defined.
<jelly> SRVE0255E: A WebGroup/Virtual Host to handle was02dw.prod.gzaop.local:80 has not been defined.
<jelly> %@#$
<BotaniCar> krasno, u formalnoj dokumentaciji navedu birači.uprava.hr , ali biraci.uprava.hr je radila, sad ni to .. 
<BotaniCar> Bitno da se ima para za websphere .. 
 * BotaniCar ode rantat u neki cosak
<SilverSpace> http://smsaj.me/
<SilverSpace> hm 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: posto oklada da ces ,neko vrijeme nakon prve poslane poruke, i ti i primaoc poceti primati SMS reklame ? :D
<jelly> maknulo je kvačice, i dodalo link na kraj
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: bas citam raspravu i kaze lik vlasnik stranicr da ne skuplja nikakve podatke i da se pojavila ovih dana nova stranica smsaj.com.hr koja nije njegova
<BotaniCar> Di citas to, moze URL ? 
<weshmashian> moze on svasta govorit, mozda bas ima #define SNIMI_SVE 1
<BotaniCar> bas bi zato htio procitati raspravu. najvise volim izjave poput "uvjeravam vas" , ali bez objasnjenja kako ce me uvjeriti :)
<weshmashian> ČPR!
<BotaniCar> DRNČ!
<weshmashian> eh? :)
<BotaniCar> bah, nisi bil u vojsci :D
<weshmashian> nope :)
<BotaniCar> onda nish 
<weshmashian> eh
<BotaniCar> http://vukajlija.com/drnc
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: na g+ se javio vlasnik 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj to znaci da se javio na g+ ? Imam account, smijem vidjeti raspravu ?
<ntcbow> apt-get slowly.. 11.8 kB/s 5min 37s - kad cemo otvorit soka? posve sam zedan.. #split
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: https://plus.google.com/+ValentTurkovic/posts/Dm6SBpL3GKN
<BotaniCar> fala ! 
<BotaniCar> Koliko vidim, ni Vrsic se u stvari nije javno ogradio od preprodavanja podataka, Turkovic iznad tvrdi da je tako, no nemamo dokaza 
<SilverSpace> 100% ce danas nakon upgreda nesto crknut u ubuntu
<BotaniCar> U principu me uopce ne bi smetalo  ni da me pocnu spamati reklamama, svi moramo jesti, samo nek' flagiraju reklame da ih mogu odmah u filter trpati :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: yep zato cisto sumljam u sve to
<BotaniCar> velim, nek stave SMS-reklami ispravne atribute (da mi ju telefon zna prepoznati kao reklamu) i sve u redu 
<BotaniCar> Usput, mLogo ti je lepa profil-slika :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> jeote, SilverSpace, 512 ljudi te ima u krugovima ! :) 
<BotaniCar> sache da bude 513 ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Ako ja danas ne dobijem otkaz .. dodje shefica i pita me sto mislim da bi bila najveca prepreka tome da firma kompletno predje na linux, i ja joj velim "vasa volja da se prilagodite novoj radnoj okolini" .. zacrvenila se i otisla .. 
<BotaniCar> Mozda da joj kupim cokoladu ? 
<SilverSpace> joj moram kupit monitor imam hrpu crtanja i vec mi je muka kaj ne mogu dvije aplikacije staviti na ekran nego hrpa preskakanja iz prozora u prozor
<BotaniCar> Ja taman prodajem monitor .. erm, spremam se staviti ga na njuskalo vec pol godine :D
<BotaniCar> ne, ne znam model, samo da je samsung :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> onda se ne spremas dovoljno
<BotaniCar> istina, procjenjujem da cu krenuti u ozbiljnu prodaju u trenutku kad cu taj monitor moci samo pokloniti :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nazalost tako je i kod mene odlican crt monitor otiso u smece 
<SilverSpace> mogo sam dobiti bar 100kn 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Sve se nadam sam sebi smisliti opravdanje da prikopcam i taj drugi monitor, doma sam tak rijetko za racunalom da mi je glupo lagati sam sebi da mi trebaju dva ekrana :) 
<CTCP3> ja sam imo lepe sony, nokia i dell flat trinitrone
<CTCP3> 19, 21 i 22"
<CTCP3> mislio si ih sacuvat
<CTCP3> pa mi ih je neko mazno
<BotaniCar> jao, nokia <3
<CTCP3> slika je bila mrak s matrox dual headicama
<CTCP3> radili su na 140 Hz bez problema
<CTCP3> :nostalgija:
 * weshmashian mora u firmi nazicat jedan 24" dell za po doma
<CTCP3> ovi dellovi su bili nokie
<CTCP3> iznutra
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: ja imam doma takav kakav vi po preduzechu vrtite, milina je fakat 
<SilverSpace> opet ce obnoviti seriju The Flash
<SilverSpace> obozavam strip serije
<budz0r> slozio sam preseed file za ubuntu 12.04, nacin particioniranja regular, instalacija faila nakon nekog vremena s porukom "No root filesystem is defined", kuharica za preseed particioniranje: http://jebo.me/pas/8
<BotaniCar> http://tinyurl.com/mhf57zg #Samsung pays Apple $1 Billion sending 30 trucks full of 5 cent coins
<budz0r> ima li mozda netko ideju gdje grijesim
<BotaniCar> kaj ce ti tolike "\"
<budz0r> tako sam nasao u primjerima, a i citljivije je
<BotaniCar> vise znakova cine stvar citljivijom ? OK :) 
<budz0r> lol, mislio sam na odvajanje u newline
<jelly> BotaniCar: http://www.snopes.com/politics/satire/samsung.asp
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , steta, jelly, steta :) 
<BotaniCar> budz0r: imas volje probati samo ovako: http://jebo.me/pas/1 ?
<budz0r> BotaniCar: svakako
<BotaniCar> primjeti da nisam kemijao s /home particijom, ovo ce napraviti samo / i swap
<BotaniCar> ako radi, lako sam dovrsis
<budz0r> ok
<budz0r> bas htio pitat
<budz0r> i sad stavim bez \
<BotaniCar> "Butter is good. Cannabutter is better"
<BotaniCar> jelly: kakvog si misljenja o http://postfixadmin.sourceforge.net/ (web interfejs za postfix)  i slicnima, za male sustave ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: nemam misljenje o tome
<BotaniCar> svako ima misljenje o web interfejsima ! :) 
<BotaniCar> No, ok 
<jelly> eh, radi se o drugom vendoru i neovisnom komadu softvera; to nije samo web interfejs
<jelly> nisam ga nikad probao
<BotaniCar> zato sam i formulirao pitanje kao "i slicnima", tvoja je analiza u startu bolja od moje, nisi ga proglasio web interfejsom :) 
<jelly> latest release 2009 ne ulijeva pretjerano povjerenje, s obzirom da je Postfix 2.8-2.10 izašao u međuvremenu sa korisnim fičurima
<BotaniCar> Jakako , koketiram ideju da postavim neki interfejs ispred postfixa da ne moram toliko tipkati. Ima neki de-dfacto standard za ljenjivce mog tipa ? 
<budz0r> BotaniCar: ne radi bez '\' :)
<BotaniCar> ? zakaj ? 
<BotaniCar> cek, si probao isjecak koji sam ti pejstao ? 
<BotaniCar> ili si modificirao svoj ?
<budz0r> veli debian installer da mi je file skoraptan
<budz0r> preseed file
<budz0r> stavio sam isjecak koji si mi pejstnuo
<BotaniCar> aj zguraj sav taj kod u jednu liniju, nije nuzno da bude u vise linija, a brijem da se nekaj zmrdalo pri c/p 
<jelly> BotaniCar: imam ili jako male instalacije, sa unix accountima i po jednom domenom, di ne treba puno konfiguracije, ili jako velike sa custom svim, postfixadmin je negdi izmedju pa mi nije bio interesantan
<budz0r> BotaniCar: sad izgleda doslovce ovako
<budz0r> http://jebo.me/pas/2
<BotaniCar> budz0r: ista greska ? 
<budz0r> BotaniCar: upravo isprobavam
<BotaniCar> jelly: thx..
<jelly> BotaniCar: iskreno, nisam siguran sto imas puno tipkati po postfixu (ako imas, mozda nesto nije automatizirano a trebalo bi)
<BotaniCar> jelly: moj dublji motiv je to da bi onda mozda mogao delegirati taj dio posla covjeku kojem ne vjerujem dovoljno da ga pustim u terminal. 
<budz0r> BotaniCar: particioniranje proslo
<BotaniCar> pa nek si modificira kaj oce, nemre sprziti jos nesto osim mailinga
<BotaniCar> budz0r: you win the ... everything !!! 
<BotaniCar> .win budz0r
 * datase gives budz0r a fish, yay, you won budz0r!
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> BotaniCar: tnx!
<BotaniCar> budz0r: samo cu te zamoliti da nikad nikom ne kazes da sam ti pomogao. Moram cuvati reputaciju ! 
<jelly> BotaniCar: a kaj imas za user mgt, ldap, mysql, unix akaunte strikane rucno?
<budz0r> BotaniCar: ;)
<jelly> ne da vrag, integraciju s AD-om? :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ta kategorija korisnika je mix-n-mash, ima kojecega 
<BotaniCar> ne, ni-igdje nemam AD int. 
<BotaniCar> vecinom su unix-acc menidzd. vecina posla se sastoji od dodavanja i micanja kojekakvih aliasa i mailing lista, stvari koje me volumenom dangube. 
<BotaniCar> Imam kome bi to mogao dati da prestrikava, iionak ne dela nikaj pametnije, no .. ne bi mu bas dao pristup terminalu 
<jelly> hm, a da mu dash sudoedit /etc/aliases, sudo newaliases, i tak?
<jelly> i kaj vec imas za liste
<BotaniCar> Mogu, htio sam mu izaci u susret i sloziti klikalicu. No, nisam siguran koliko je pametno pripustiti takav web interfejs van ; zato i pitam za misljenje
<jelly> jebes klikalicu, daj mu editor u ruke i nek se pati :->
<BotaniCar> U so ewul ! :) 
 * BotaniCar poslusa
<BotaniCar> Mislim si da ti posredno, prek mene, pokusavas konvertirati jos jednog windowsasa u linuxasa :) 
 * BotaniCar zaboravio kako se pruza otpor :)
<jelly> http://xkcd.com/1205/
<jelly> tak mi damo developerima, tu ti je direktorij pa vuci sa svn-a (da, jos smo na svnu), tu ti je sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat restart
<jelly> 90% njihovih zahtjeva rijeseno
 * BotaniCar ima i tomcat i git repo .. kad moras svima peruskom po guzici
<BotaniCar> *svn
<BotaniCar> kaj ja tipkam .. 
<SilverSpace> nisam ni znao da telefunken tv vise postoje 
<BotaniCar> Ima tko pojma di da nadjem slikovnice za printanje ? Neke malo voluminoznije 
<obruT> slikovnice ? i to ces piratizirat ? :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, kaj da radim, u svim ducanima u kojima sam gledao su nekakve sugave. Nije stvar placanja nego ponude
<obruT> nadji crnobele fotke pingvina pa nek deca bojaju :)
<BotaniCar> Imam na login ekranu jednog pingvina, mislim da ga se boji :D
<obruT> hehehehe :)
<BotaniCar> Samo se ti smij mom malom bedaku :) Juce odemo posjetiti mu kuma, bila ekipa tamo na pivi prije tekme, sav se skupio dok nisu poceli otvarati limenke i nazdravljati s njim (on je pio sok!) :) Onda su postali ok :) 
<obruT> :)
<jelly> hmha, pobjeze mi GT440 za 200kn
<jelly> sigurno je bila duplo bolja od ove GT220
<BotaniCar> barem ! :) 
<BotaniCar> "after this, my brother, it's all white hats and tight pussy..."
<jelly> pita kolega koja je razlika izmedju BRE i ERE...  Ko BRE
<BotaniCar> *zagrc*
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IISb2EVRAJk sssssumi
<datase> jelly: Title: 9 Hours of Sounds from Ocean Waves Sleep Well Relaxation & Meditation Wrightsville Beach NC, Views: 346134, Rating: 96.26848%
<jelly> i jos prek toga Fleetwood Mac - Albatross
<obruT> prva pjesma koju sam cuo da sam saznao da je od Fleetwood Mac-a je bila Albatros... i tad sam mislio, koji super bend
<obruT> a onda sam cuo ostale pjesme :P
<obruT> odmah me nostalgija puca kad se sjetim kad sam to ucio svirat na gitari...
<jelly> kad su imali bar jedno 3-4 faze
<jelly> al meni je i ostalo ok
<jelly> Dale a tu cuerpo alegría Macarena / Que tu cuerpo es pa' darle alegria y cosa buena
<jelly> Dale a tu cuerpo alegría Macarena
<Mmike> http://xn--d1aholi.xn--90a3ac/en/
<jelly> EEEEY MACARENA
<jelly> Mmike: jel možeš to odpunykodirati u nešto čitljivo
<jelly> http://рнидс.срб/en/
<jelly> hoce li Crna Gora imati .цг
<CTCP3> idiotizam
<CTCP3> oce li i kod nas bit tih gluparija
<CTCP3> sa DJ, ZH itd
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/entry%2B2.png
<SilverSpace> zipa sat
<jelly> CTCP3: jebiga, neki imaju imena s gluparijama
<Mmike> kako da 'snimim' permissione/ownership fajlova u direktoriju
<Mmike> pa da mogu vidjeti izmjene kad neki drek napravi 'rsum' po tome?
<Mmike> bilo je ono nesto
<Mmike> sto se zove --- ?
<jelly> backup?
<Mmike> getfacl/setfacl
<Mmike> getfacl -R
<Mmike> i onda setfacl --file=bla --test
<Mmike> hgpost ne postoji na nabava.net :D
<CTCP3> zar postoje uopce xd
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> hgštop
<weshmashian> Mmike: a kaj sad ti opet kemijas? :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, setfacl ili hgspot? :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: setfacl, hgshrot mi nije napet :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh4kRatBNkk#t=50
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: senseFly's eBee drone maps Swiss alpine valley, Views: 48092, Rating: 98.51163%
<Mmike> weshmashian, ploca koju sam kupio ne podrzava moj proc :) tj, podrzava, ali... ne preporuca se preko 95W...
<Mmike> rats
<Mmike> :P
<weshmashian> lol
<Mmike> weshmashian, a ocu vidjet kaj ce usrat puppet :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: cek, asrock si piko ili?
<weshmashian> ma sve ce usrat puppet :)
<Mmike> yup
<weshmashian> hm
<Mmike> bar sata portovi rade kak spada
<Mmike> jedino, kad kopiram sa SSDa na SATA disk, sve mi stane 
<weshmashian> kak ti uvijek uspijes napiknut nekaj cudnovato? :)
<Mmike> tj, onak, smrznutekav mi je stroj dok se kopira
<weshmashian> sto me sjeti, moram si doma namjestit AHCI umjesto IDE
<Mmike> ja imam ahci
<Mmike> mozad da probam ide? :)
<weshmashian> ja imam windowse :)
<Mmike> hah :D
<Mmike> vish, nisam probao windowse
<SilverSpace> bemti koja cijena http://www.geomatika-smolcak.hr/proizvodi_list.aspx?ID=0901
<weshmashian> Mmike: nemoj da te el heffe cuje :)
<ipozgaj> 'jutar
<weshmashian> o, ipozgaj o/
<ipozgaj> oj :)
<ipozgaj> wtf, bio sam siguran da mi je nick registriran na freenode
<weshmashian> dammit, ode mi prilika za pwnanje...
<weshmashian> =)
<jelly> zar bi zelio biti pod tim imenom?
<ipozgaj> nije poanta u tome, poanta je da sjebes nekog :D
<ipozgaj> kul, nisam znao za @functools.lru_cache u python 3.2+
<jelly> ipozgaj: ah, pa nismo u vrticu, niti u saboru
<ipozgaj> jelly: nah, dobar prank je dobar prank, nema to veze sa godinama
<jelly> o...kay
<weshmashian> s/prank/spank/g
<ipozgaj> nemam vise otkuda pratiti newse sad otkad su preselili fly sa fera :)
<ipozgaj> ne mogu na news.carnet.hr
<ipozgaj> a ne da mi se traziti neki free server koji prenosi hr grupe
<ipozgaj> a i propao je totalno hr usenet
<CTCP3> da, nije ni 10% od onog prije
<CTCP3> propo ko i irc
<CTCP3> fora su ovi dronovi
<CTCP3> samo malo preskupi
<CTCP3> sta ima u sebi da dodje 100.000 kn
<Mmike> koji jos ducan, osim linksa, hgposta, feniksa i vemila znate u zagrebu a da radi do 20h ?
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: mozak :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: a da ima lager koji nije prazan skup?
<Hrki> pa irc nije propo, jedan od najstarijih servisa za chat
<Hrki> i jos bolje da nema njubova gore, nek se drze fejsa
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-21
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<BotaniCar> se sjeca tko kak se eggdropu setira real_name ? :D
<drj_cro> jutro
<SilverSpace> dam
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> ti dam ti dam ti dam
<SilverSpace> yep 
<api984> http://www.info.ba/tekstovi1_tekst.aspx?tid=19300
<SilverSpace> nikada ga nisam ni koristio
<SilverSpace> malo i xmms 
<BotaniCar|2> Ne, ne mogu mi to napraviti
<BotaniCar|2> winamp must live! 
<vileni>  
<api984> heheh
<api984> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/valve%E2%80%94it-really-does-love-linux?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+linuxjournalcom+%28Linux+Journal+-+The+Original+Magazine+of+the+Linux+Community%29
<api984> http://www.darknet.org.uk/2013/11/cupid-media-exposes-42-million-passwords-plain-text/
<api984> budale  su....lol
<BotaniCar> Ima tko vremena posjetiti http://sitemonitor.digera.eu/ ? Treba mi povratna informacija 'el sporo :)
<Mmike> #define sporo :)
<BotaniCar> you do that ! Meni je sve brzo kad ja hostam, necu sam sebi reci da sam zasro 
<BotaniCar> ono, klikni i reci jel ti ok load time :)
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: je
<BotaniCar> hvala
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: zaobljeni rub oko Test your website se sporo ucitava, slike?
<BotaniCar> Imam pun ured praznih kutija keksa. Moram re-evaluirati svoje prehrambene navike, aj s keksima k'o mmike s mesom 
<BotaniCar> jelly: to s nekog hosta u RH gledas ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kaj ja znam, otvori se
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: da, ali preko proxyja u .de
<BotaniCar> jelly: fala, morat cu pogledati, nodeovi koji posluzuju su ravnomjerno rasporedjeni globalno, rute/kuapalac , fala za input
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: vec to kaj nisi odma poceo s "ma zakuac je" mi je dosta ! :) 
<Mmike> man has got to build it's reputation :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim tvoj irc klijent koji uporno MmikeT tipka :)
<BotaniCar> Ni ja, veci dio krivnje je moj, ni ne pogledam na koji nick defaulta kod komplitanja 
<BotaniCar> zakaj opce imas taj nick gore, vec sam ti N puta i msg slao tamo, dzabe 
<BotaniCar> Bar ga nejmaj ispravno (MMike_NSA)
<MmikeT> uvijek zaboravim kak u irssiju switcam prozore
<MmikeT> SilverSpace: pomagaj
<vileni> alt+broj
<jelly-home> /win 17
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> izgleda da konsole nece alt+broj pustit do terminala
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: ja s <ALT>+<neki_broj> ( putty , iremote irssi)
<SilverSpace> MmikeT: ??
<budz0r> Mmike: konsole, el ou el
<drj_cro> Mmike: ctrl+P
<drj_cro> ako nece alt+broj
<MmikeT> da
<MmikeT> thnx
<MmikeT> to hoce
<MmikeT> ljubim u celo :)
<Mmike> kak je taj KDE zdrkan
<marko> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> alt+strelica ljevo dwsno
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa upogoni mIRC preko winete, jebo ove poluproizvode ( sve je poluproizvod ako nije mIRC) :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: mrtviIRC ?? :P
<drj_cro> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: njubaro :)
<marko> meni je Xirc dobar
<marko> Xchat dobar
<Mmike> BotaniCar, zakaj? :)
<MmikeT> SilverSpace: radi i to :* :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: podbadam malo 
<SilverSpace> ja irssi vrtim u scrinu na nasem servero tako da mi je to najbolje 
<BotaniCar> A za to udruge nabavljaju hardver :D
<Mmike> da, nije vise nas server
<SilverSpace> da :)
<Mmike> nego hulkov
<Mmike> fakat, SilverSpace 
<Mmike> ti si padobranac tamo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> budz0r, desi?
<budz0r> Mmike: eo me :)
<Mmike> treba ributat serverlo
<Mmike> osh da ja to nocas/ujutro u gluho doba kad me sin podsjeti? :)
<budz0r> samo cas
<budz0r> e moze
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ributat cu kistsru sutra oko 3-4-5 ujutro :)
<budz0r> apdejtovo sam ga nekidan
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> jesi meto novi pivik i to?
<budz0r> nisam
<BotaniCar> Mmike: se mali stabilizirao kaj s spavanjem ( u kontekstu da spavas nocu bar 3h u komadu) ? 
<budz0r> mislim da nemam pristup tamo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vec dugo nisi :)
<SilverSpace> vis ja se ne mogu nikako pomaknuti iz prozora u prozor kad sam sshan iz iPada
<SilverSpace> ne radi ni jedna opcija 
<SilverSpace>  aha radi /window 3
<SilverSpace> nice http://is.gd/cbOQcE
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne :/
<Mmike> BotaniCar, tj, je, al' je nesh prehladjen
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nocas sam spavao od cca 1 do cca 3, i onda od cca 6 do 8 u dnevnom u fotelji jer sam njega nagurao u bouncer/swinger
<Mmike> pa je tamo zaspo na 2 cuuke
<Mmike> budz0r, kaki si ti rut to bez pristupa
<Mmike> budz0r, budem ja to nocas prije reboota
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Ukua, vec ? Nda, ja se isto cudim,moj je mali vec dve prehlade odradio :) Heh, drz se, nece to jos dugo . 
<budz0r> Mmike: a cuj... :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sad tek vidim koliko sestra ima srece sa netjakom 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: a kaj rec, kad je tvoje, nije ti tesko .. tesko je svima oko tebe kad si umoran i razdrazljiv :) 
<SilverSpace> je :) ponekad ja to osjetim na sebi 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/cbOQcE
<SilverSpace> uh 
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxnewshere.com.au/index.php/raspberry-pi/kano-kit-aims-to-make-raspberry-pi-as-simple-and-fun-as-lego.html
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj mi se svida tipkovnica 
<tonil> vrijednost jednog bitcoina 675$ o.O
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> tko visoko leti nisko pada :)
<ivoks> sto s bitcoinom mozes kupiti?
<ivoks> kruh? mlijeko?
<jelly> sto mozes kupiti s dionicama?
<SilverSpace> pa mozes ak ga uspijes unovciti :)
<ivoks> jelly: vlasnistvo u kompaniji
<ivoks> jelly: na temelju cega dobijes dio dobiti
<jelly> ivoks: ne, one predstavljaju vlasnistvo
<jelly> vec ga imash
<ivoks> pa i novac predstavlja vrijednost
<jelly> i to ti je odgovor
<ivoks> sam po sebi nije vrijednost, ali cemu sitnicarenje?
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> jer bitcoin nije priznata vrijednost
<ivoks> tko definira vrijednost te valute?
<jelly> a koji ga autoritet mora priznati?
<jelly> trziste definira vrijednost
<ivoks> pa onaj od kojeg ces nesto kupiti
<SilverSpace> od 26.9.2013 jos mi nije stigao paket nema ni promjene na Item Id tracking
<vileni> ja se nebi bunio na to sto nije priznat kad vrijedi ~600$
<jelly> kao i za svaku drugu vrijednosnicu
<ivoks> pa ali sto mozes kupiti bitcoinom?
<BotaniCar> ima li u prodaji jeftinih tableta koji vrte pravi linux,a ne 'droid ? 
<vileni> pa mozes eure npr
<vileni> ili dolare
<jelly> ivoks: eure, aude, usde, web hosting
<ivoks> a kako kupis bitcoin?
<vileni> ima trgovina koje ti prodaju stvari za bitcoine
<BotaniCar> kurve , drogu, assassine
<marko> bas me zanima hoce li Firefox os ici na tablete
<jelly> sto mozes kupiti dionicama ine?
<BotaniCar> MADJARSKU !
<SilverSpace> to mi sa bitcoin sve vise slici na kolo srece 
<jelly> nista, mozes ih mijenjati za novce
<ivoks> jelly: nisam to pitao
<vileni> https://www.mtgox.com/
<ivoks> pitao sam sto se moze kupiti bitcoinom
<jelly> ivoks: to sam ja pitao
<ivoks> jer se prodaje kao 'valuta'
<vileni> evo tu mozes mijenjati btc u "priznate" valute i obrnuto
<ivoks> aha, dakle, rijec je o sredstvu za mijenjanje valuta
<ivoks> i za tu i tamo neki ducan
<vileni> pa postao je valuta sam po sebi
<jelly> isto kao i amex, tu i tamo za neki ducan
<tonil> kurve , drogu, assassine <-- ovo trece me zanima zna li netko trusted stranicu koja odraduje posao xD
<vileni> druga stvar sto ga neke nacije ne priznaju
<ivoks> pa da, ali ljudi ne slusaju kad im kazes da amex ne vrijedi
<BotaniCar> tonil: /msg
<jelly> vileni: opce nije bitno tko ga priznaje, ak neko hoce dati lovu, stvar ili uslugu za njega
<vileni> jelly: pa to i tvrdim :)
<tonil> BotaniCar, kako se prima pm na ovom hexchatu :/
<jelly> tvojoj drzavi je jedino bitno da prijavis porez na profit, ako profitiras npr. mintanjem
<BotaniCar> tonil: /query neki_nick
<vileni> rajt :)
<vileni> da mi je vidjeti reakciju na to sto radim virtualnu valutu i hocu platiti porez na to
<vileni> vrlo vjerojatno bi mi naplatili
<vileni> ali nebi shvatili o cemu se radi
<BotaniCar> jelly: brijes da moram otvoriti firmu ako majnam na veliko ? 
<jelly> vileni: u njemackoj su ljudi vec uredno placali za to, cini mi se
<vileni> stovise, scenarij u kojem ti salju policiju doma je izgledniji
<vileni> jer ti radis tamo neku valutu
<jelly> placas u trenutku pretvorbe u eure
<vileni> to bi odmah poistovjetili sa krivotvorenjem
<vileni> i onda bi mi monitor odnijeli
<jelly> tocnije je reci da je vrijednosnica nego valuta
<ivoks> da, to je vrijednosnica
<ivoks> a kod nas nema poreza na samu cinjenicu sto ju imas
<ivoks> oporezuje se tek kada pretvoris u novac
<jelly> stvar je nacina koristenja, ako kupis web hosting za 0.1 BTC, kod te txije je valuta
<ivoks> ni to se kod nas ne oporezuje
<jelly> i to jebe drzavu, da se moze samo pretvoriti u druge novce i nazad, oni bi svoje ubrali i nikom nista
<ivoks> pa ne jebe ju
<ivoks> ima rjesenje
<SilverSpace> lol kak sam sad izjurio lika na vratima :) pozvonio staroj na vrata poceo bit bezobrazan. kad me vidio dao petama vijetra sve se dimilo 
<ivoks> samo sto bi se to docekalo vilama i lopatama
<ivoks> urusio bi se san o 'narodnim dionicama'
<jelly> kakav san?
<ivoks> t-ht, ina i sl. :)
<ivoks> gdje kupis vlasnistvo i ubires zaradu
<ivoks> nitko ne placa porez na cinjenicu da ima dio ine ili t-hta
<ivoks> ali ja placam porez na cinjenicu da imam svoju firmu
<SilverSpace> to je neposteno
<Mmike> <ivoks> jer bitcoin nije priznata vrijednost 
<ivoks> ma jel :)
<Mmike> nije, nije, zato i kosta toliko :D
<ivoks> Mmike: to je bilo u kontekstu kruha i mlijeka
<ivoks> Mmike: kao i dionice; ne mozes doci s dionicama na plac i reci ocu 5l mlijeka
<Mmike> nemosh - josh :)
<Mmike> btw, ste culi za onog lika nekog
<Mmike> lik pred 3 godine ili kad pisao diplomski ili sta - o bitcoinu
<Mmike> i kupio nesto bitcoina, mintao nesto bitcoina
<Mmike> i onda ostavio to
<ivoks> a sad urbana legenda da se digne vrijednost bitcoina :)
<vileni> nije potpuno tocno da ne mozes nista kupiti sa bitcoinom
<ivoks> vileni: nisam to ni rekao
<vileni> ima trgovina koje primaju to
<Mmike> lik sad ima oko 5M dolara :)
<vileni> direktno jel
<ivoks> vileni: cak i dionice mogu kupiti neke stvari
<jelly> vileni: samo je uglavnom tocno ;-)
<Mmike> sa bitcoinima mosh kupit dolare, recimo :)
<vileni> pa nije rasprostranjeno
<ivoks> npr. ljude, zaposlenike
<Mmike> koje onda mosh potrosit na, recimo, pivo :)
<vileni> ali mozes kupiti hranu, kavu platiti u bircu i jos neke stvari
<vileni> nedavno je neki novinar probao zivjeti tjedan dana samo na bitcoinu
<vileni> prezivio je, iako nije bas bio sretan
<BotaniCar> Ahahah, "Ispovjed novinara: zivio sam tjedan dana na suhom bitcoinu" :) 
<Mmike> bitcoin je para k'o i svaka druga
<Mmike> vrijedi onoliko koliko su ti za njega spremni dat
<Mmike> nit vise, nit manje
<vileni> BotaniCar: zvuci previse kao jutarnji :)
<jelly> Mmike: 5M dolara ima u teoriji.  U praksi MtGox varira grozno i na sitnom prometu, pa kad bi lik htio unovciti svojih 6kBTC, ne bi dobio $670/BTC nego spread od $10 do $670 jer bi srusio vrijednost
<ivoks> Mmike: nije, nije novac
<ivoks> Mmike: vrijednosni papir/objekt da, ali nije novac
<Mmike> ivoks, je, novac je
<ivoks> ne mozes ga stampati
<jelly> mozes :-)
<Mmike> zasto podrazumjevas da se novac mora stampati ili kovati?
<Mmike> novac je ono sto se ti i ja dogovorimo da je novac
<ivoks> Mmike: bitcoin i dionice imaju jednu karakteristiku koju novac nema
<Mmike> jelly, ima smisla, da :)
<vileni> http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2013/05/07/living-on-bitcoin-for-a-week-bitcoin-is-the-internet-applied-to-money-and-i-survived-it/
<ivoks> a to je da imaju ogranicenu kolicinu
<ivoks> novac je neogranicen
<ivoks> moze se tiskati
<ivoks> dionice i bitcoin su manja fikcija od novca, rekao bi
<ivoks> ali to ih upravo cini ne-novcem
<vileni> da, ali vrijednosta novca bi trebala biti pokrivena zlatom
<vileni> sto nije
<Mmike> ivoks, krivo
<ivoks> vileni: zasto bas zlatom?
<Mmike> tj, istina je da bitcoina ima ogranicen broj
<ivoks> vileni: jer je tako bilo do sad? :)
<jelly> Mmike: to se desi jednom ili dvaput svake godine, zadnje 2-3 godine
<vileni> ivoks: to je najcesci slucaj
<vileni> ali generalno, nekom vrijednoscu
<vileni> stvarno
<ivoks> vileni: to je standard koji se prije koristio
<Mmike> ivoks, ali, grijesis u definiciji novca, i to jako
<ivoks> i da, novac bi trebao pokriti vrijednost
<vileni> ivoks: pa sad se ne koristi zato sto banke izmisljaju novac bez obzira sto nemaju pokrice za njega
<ivoks> zato imas to nesto sto se zove inflacija
<Mmike> vileni, gold standard vis ene postoji - nixon ubio to '71 u SADu
<Mmike> trla baba lan
<Mmike> odustajem
<ivoks> Mmike: nixon je to ubio za dolar
<ivoks> kada je marka bila vezana na zlato?
<Mmike> inflacija = umjetna 
<ivoks> ili dinar?
<Mmike> pa
<ivoks> ili funta?
<Mmike> bila je :)
<Mmike> kad je nixon to ubio
<BotaniCar> ivoks: u stvari, DEM je bio vezan za zlato, ako se dobro sjecam
<Mmike> svi su ubili
<Mmike> naravno da je bio vezan, sve su valute bile
<ivoks> nisam bas siguran
<Mmike> ugl - novac je samo mjera duga, nacin na koji cemo placati dugove
<Mmike> nista vise
<Mmike> ako se dogovorimo da su to salice, onda placamo u salicama
<Mmike> ako se dogovorimo da su to bitcoini, onda placamo u bitcoinima
<Mmike> to sto bitcoina ima KONACAN broj je u biti super stvar
<ivoks> neko vrijeme je bilo i srebro
<Mmike> jer nema infflacije
<ivoks> barem u engleskoj
<Mmike> nemoze doc drzava i nastampat jos para
<Mmike> i umjetno podic pa snizit vrijednost novcu
<ivoks> sad je nafta
<Mmike> mislim da je nostardamus malo fulao za kraj svijeta = bitcoin i ostale kriptovalute su kraj svijeta kakvog znamo
<ivoks> vise-manje
 * BotaniCar zamislja kako placa rezije plasticnim shalicama
<ivoks> 10 hong kong dolara je plasticno
<ivoks> kanada ima plasticne novcanice isto
<ivoks> kao i australija
<jelly> to sa mjerom duga je floskula; mjera vrijednosti i mjera duga je isto
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mogu naliti kavu u njih ?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: mozes
<ivoks> ne mozes ih poderat
<ivoks> ne mozes ih oprat
<BotaniCar> mind.blown.
<Mmike> jelly, nije floskula, kak je floskula?
<ivoks> mozes ih samo otopiti u vatri
<BotaniCar> za kanadsku valutu znam, za honkong nisam znao 
<ivoks> nije sve
<ivoks> za sad je samo 10$
<BotaniCar> ^^
<Mmike> jelly, samo je mind-wrapping = ako ti imas 1000 kuna, ti u biti imas sredstvo/nacin da naplatis 1000 kuna vrijednosti duga - na nacin na koji ti pase
<jelly> Mmike: floskula je po tome sto se fokusira na negativni aspekt
<ivoks> i sad kad gledas...
<ivoks> imas 10 hong kong dolara
<Mmike> aha, kao, 'dug', pa je negativno?
<ivoks> koje mozes koristiti za pit kavu
<ivoks> za pit vodu
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> novcanica kao takva ima svrhu
<Mmike> jelly, pa, u biti i je negativno :) ako ja tebi napravim uslugu, ti si meni duzan, right?
<jelly> Mmike: nije mjera nicega ako nema transakcije
<ivoks> ja cu na plazu radje ponijeti 10 hong kong dolara nego nesto drugo
<Mmike> kak cemo 'izmjeriti' koliko si mi duzan?
<ivoks> jer se mogu kupati s tim
<Mmike> mozemo jedino dogovorom
<jelly> ako si mi napravio uslugu, mjerimo vrijednost usluge
<ivoks> dakle, vrijednije mi je tih 10 HK dolara od bilo kojih drugih dolara :)
<Mmike> a sto je 'vrijednost usluge'?
<jelly> ako mi nisi napravio nista, nema txije, nema novcane vrijednosti
<Mmike> nah, prosiri pogled
<Mmike> recimo da ti hoces da ti ja iznesem smece
<Mmike> to je usluga
<jelly> necu, kaj sad
<Mmike> a ok
<Mmike> onda nema diskusije :)
<Mmike> zivi u smecu :)
<Mmike> idem, moram, zdravo
<jelly> moras _nesto_ napraviti da bi doslo to razmjene
<jelly> nema apriori duga
<BotaniCar> mozes nazvati moju bankaricu i elaborirati joj to, jelly ? :D
<jelly> (to je ono sto teoreticari zavjere pokusavaju isfurati, da banka odn. drzava mintanjem generira apriori dug)
<jelly> ali ako placas uslugu ili dobro, novac mjeri vrijednost
<BotaniCar> i kak bi rekel major Joseph Porta .." oklop napred i dve hiljade kurvi iza!"
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/575358_635669423138942_2074716555_n.jpg #"Dolazak Hrvata u Brazil", rakija u temperi, 1200 x 755 px
<jelly> wot
<BotaniCar> "rakija u temperi" .. da sam znao za ovu tehniku mozda se ne bi ostavio slikanja :)
<Mmike> jelly, da, ja ti iznesem smece - to je usluga za koju si mi duzan protuuslugu, ili sto se vec dogovorimo. Kako ces mi ti to platiti ovisi samo o tebi i meni.
<Mmike> to sto ces mi vjerojatno dati kune je samo zato sto je tkao najlakse, jer zivimo okruzeni kunama, pa eto
<Mmike> ali zasto mi nebi platio drahmama?
<Mmike> ili toletpapirima?
<Mmike> ili - bitcoinima? :)
<BotaniCar> Drzte se shalica i honkonskih dolara, imam gut-feeling da ste s tim uboli u sridu 
<jelly> Mmike: ok.  Point?
<SilverSpace> moze li se platiti kazna za parkiranje bitdrekom
<BotaniCar> Mogu li platiti odvoz smeca kaznama za nepropisno parkiranje ? :) 
<BotaniCar> minus i minus daju plus, ne ? :D
<Mmike> jelly, da su te kune/drahme/bitcoini mjera duga koji ti imas prema meni nakon sto sam ti obavio uslugu
<Mmike> dug = vrijednost, samo u 'tudjim' rukama
<Mmike> stvar je dogovora
<jelly> dobro, ja cu ga onda zvati vrijednost, jer mjeri uslugu koja nesto vrijedi
<Mmike> ako se ti i ja dogovorimo da je ok da ti mene 20 minuta nosis na ledjima za to kaj sam ti ja iznio smece onda je tih 20 minuta nosenja mjera duga koji ti imas prema meni
<Mmike> ja cu ga zvati dug, jer realnije opisuje o cemu se radi
<Mmike> dosla mama-servis, odo
<Mmike> vidimo se u izvecerje
<BotaniCar> o/
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/
<BotaniCar> https://www.change.org/en-AU/petitions/aol-keep-winamp-alive-or-let-it-go-open-source
<rut> :)
<marko_> dobar dan
<CTCP3> kaze se ZA DOM SPREMNI
<CTCP3> kakav si ti to rvat
<Hrki> lol
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/fijasko-zeljke-markic-u-bruxellesu-hdz-ju-doveo-u-parlament-eu--gledalo-ju-dvoje-zastupnika/1141330/
<Hrki> ja stvarno ne kuzim ove hdz-ovce
<Hrki> pa to je zatucano u picku materinu
<Hrki> s cime se oni bave, da su moralni napravili bi kolektivno samoubojstvo
<Hrki> jel se moze mozda referendunom izglasat da smanje broj saborskih zastupnika i da ukinu hdz i nacionalne cobane
<CTCP3> lol@clanak
<CTCP3> kakvi su to debili..
<calmpitbull> a koji clanak
<calmpitbull> malo sam van svega
<calmpitbull> ne gledam tv nit ne citam...
<Hrki> i bolje da nista ne gledas, nista ne propustas
<calmpitbull> pa onda super
<CTCP3> [14:00:43] <Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/fijasko-zeljke-markic-u-bruxellesu-hdz-ju-doveo-u-parlament-eu--gledalo-ju-dvoje-zastupnika/1141330/
<Hrki> cobani ce glasat neki dan
<CTCP3> ovaj clanak
<Hrki> da je brak zajednica muskaraca i zene :D
<calmpitbull> ma ova baba je ionak bezveze
<Hrki> jer to je jako bitno za ovu zemnlju
<calmpitbull> pa da hahah
<calmpitbull> hermaphrodite su onda obitelj 
<calmpitbull> jos se moze vijencat sam sa sobom
<tonil> cek samo malo
<tonil> moze li hermaphrodite napraviti samom sebi dijete
<tonil> :/
<calmpitbull> hahaaha
<tonil> :|
<Hrki> lol :D
<tonil> :)
<Hrki> mene je stvarno sram sto sam hrvat, i onda kazu hrvatska zemlja znanja
<Hrki> prije bi rekao zemlja cobana
<tonil> da
<calmpitbull> da i onda rodi i potpuno sjebe sustav...
<calmpitbull> hahahhaah
<tonil> Hrki, jes vidio cijenu jednog bitcoina
<Hrki> kolka je danas?
<Hrki> jucer sam malo trosio
<tonil> u kurac 693$ 
<tonil> o.o
<Hrki> :D
<tonil> malo prije je bila 670
<tonil> ovo nije normalno
<tonil> Hrki, os prodavat svoje
<Hrki> ma gle, meni je svejedna ta cijena jer svi shopovi stave cijenu u dolarima i onda ti on automatski konvertira u coinove
<Hrki> jedino je pizdarija paypal provizija :/
<Hrki> kupis tonil ? :D
<tonil> ne za ovu cijenu :PP cekam nekih krah da padne :PP
<Hrki> litecoin
<Hrki> to bi trebalo kupovati
<Hrki> mislim da ce oni jednog dana prestic bitcoinove
<Hrki> jer je navodno bolji engine, mining i slicno7
<Hrki> jer ti treba samo CPU
<vileni> ja imam 0.1BTC :)
<tonil> hm
<Hrki> super. meni je zao sto nisam prije 3 godine vise kupio
<tonil> litecoin isprobat cu
<tonil> jel tesko mineat
<vileni> pa da, kad su bili za sitne pare
<Hrki> doso sam na kanal i zezo ljude da su mi starci poklonili 5000 coinova i neznam sta cu sa njima :D
<vileni> mineanje suxa sad kad su svi na ASIC strojevima
<Hrki> moro sam onda sve to kupit :/
<vileni> poolovi koji su mjerili u GHash/sec sad su na THash/sec :)
<Hrki> e sta im to znaci?
<Hrki> taj GHash/s
<vileni> pa brzina kojom trazi bitcoine
<jelly> trazi bitcoine? :-)
<vileni> ma
<vileni> minea
<vileni> :D
<vileni> ja zapravo nemam pojma sta on radi
<marko_> ima litecoin ali je tar gz
<Hrki> kolko sam skuzio to mineanje je razbijanje blokova, tj. provedba transakcija
<Hrki> to je ugrubo :)
<vileni> uglavnom, sad se cak isplati trositi struju ako uspijes zaraditi barem 0.5BTC mjesecno
<jelly> vileni: vidim. https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Mining 
<vileni> naravno, zavisi koliko ti trosi taj stroj :)
<CTCP3> ja isto nisam skonto poantu tog mininga
<Hrki> ma mislim da se visen e isplati mineati
<vileni> jelly: ma i video sam gledao koji objasnjava, i ne mogu reci da mi je previse jasno
<CTCP3> al sam bar skonto svrhu bitcoina otkad sam otkrio SilkRoad i kriminal :D
<Hrki> lol :)
<Hrki> da, ni meni nije bilo jasno prije 3 godine koja je svrha
<marko_> kao raditi men bitcoin
<Hrki> e da su to znali sanader i vidosevic :)
<marko_> kako raditi mine bitcoin
<vileni> pa sad mozes i kupiti legalne stvari
<CTCP3> oko 80% bitcoina je preslo prek SilkRoada :D
<CTCP3> neki vele i 90%
<CTCP3> cca 1.000.000.000 dolara
<Hrki> a sad bude jos vise jer ima uno crnih trzista
<Hrki> ovaj deep space sta se tice stora
<Hrki> *tora
<CTCP3> bilo je prekjuce neko zasjedanje amera u vezi bitcoina
<CTCP3> senatori, bankari, "informaticari"
<Hrki> imas sugave pedofilske stranice gdje se placa coinovima
<CTCP3> digli cijelu strku
<CTCP3> terorizam, ovoono
<Hrki> naravno da su digli :)
<CTCP3> zele sve stavit pod svoju kontrolu
<vileni> pa zato je i poskupio sad
<CTCP3> http://c-spanvideo.org/program/VirtualCu
<CTCP3> to je snimka
<Hrki> nemogu zdovi u newyorku uzimat proviziju
<Hrki> samo pazi, vec su izmislili bitmessage.ch
<CTCP3> i ovo dan ranije http://c-spanvideo.org/program/DigitalCu
<Hrki> znaci mail koji nemogu pratiti :D
<Hrki> pogledaj ove mail servise, svi su americki
<Hrki> sve bi pederi htjeli vidjet
<CTCP3> al bit ce zajebano ak ameri stave pod kontrolu
<CTCP3> tj zabrane ih il sta vec
<Hrki> pa kak ce stavit pod kontrolu ?
<Hrki> vidis da niti tor nemogu sjebat
<Hrki> ti bitcoinovi su isto p2p ako se ne varam :D
<CTCP3> pa mogu uvest drasticne kazne
<CTCP3> pa kog ulove, najebe
<CTCP3> znas da oni imaju rigorozne kazne za sitnice
<CTCP3> zajebes ih na porezu, 10 godina zatvora
<CTCP3> i sl.
<Hrki> a mogu, fala bogu da je nama javeci problem brak :D
<Hrki> tako da ce tek za 50goidina ovi skuzit kod nas sta su coinovi
<CTCP3> ak ih ameri zabrane, to ti je ogroman udar na bitcoin
<CTCP3> odma ce mu past vrijednost
<Hrki> ali ja ne kuzim kako ce to zabranit
<CTCP3> + smanjit ce trgovina njima jer ameri vrte najvise para
<Hrki> pa da, ali gle sta je ubiti  bitcoin ?
<CTCP3> + ameri ce ziher pritisnut ostale drzave da ih i oni reguliraju
<CTCP3> a gle, uvijek postoji neki KRAJ
<CTCP3> ti te bitcoine moras nekak prebacit u dolare
<CTCP3> a ak burze budu obvezne prijavljivat sve trgovine
<Hrki> pa da, imas paypal :D
<Hrki> on mi posalje pare ja njemu coinove
<Hrki> kaze da mi je frend i da je poslo pare
<Hrki> a nek si smradovi ukinu paypal ako zele :D
<Hrki> to naravno nece
<CTCP3> pa ok, al mogu paypalu naredit da sve bitcoin transakcije prijavljuju
<CTCP3> pogotovo za vece cifre
<CTCP3> i ode anonimnost
<jelly> samo ce paypal dobiti zahtjev da zamrzne određene akaunte
<Hrki> pa nezna paypal sta ti radis
<CTCP3> naravno da zna
<Hrki> ?
<jelly> Hrki: ha?
<CTCP3> ne zna ak dva privatna lika izmedju sebe prebace lovu
<CTCP3> al ak mijenjas na velkim burzama, onda zna
<Hrki> pa tako ja to radim :D
<CTCP3> pa to je nis
<Hrki> jebes burze
<CTCP3> to kaj ti privatno je sitnis
<Hrki> imas btc-e
<CTCP3> ak imas ozbiljnije cifre, nemres se privatno mijenjat
<Hrki> to je ruska
<CTCP3> BTC za dolare
<Hrki> oni ne sljive amare :D
<Hrki> mtgox je tokijski ja mislim
<Hrki> bitstamp niti nezna,m
<CTCP3> ok al cak i ak ostane takvih nezavisnih
<Hrki> a niti i jedna ta burza ne prima paypal :D
<CTCP3> nece ih svi moc koristit
<CTCP3> a to ti je onda udar na BTC
<Hrki> ma sve to stima, ali koja je razlika izmedju burzi zlata i coinova
<Hrki> samo po sebi nista ne vredi 
<Hrki> i nek ameri sjebu cjenu, kazem ti svi shopovi konvertiraju u odnosu na dollar
<Hrki> ukinut ga nemogu
<CTCP3> ne mogu ga ukinut globalno
<Hrki> meni je svejedno dal dobijem 100 ili 0.00001 za 100$ , samo da je cijena dolara ista
<CTCP3> al ga mogu osakatit i ogranicit :D
<Hrki> ma mogu, ja ne kkuzim kao ti ameri ne skidaju torrente
<Hrki> a svaki torrent koji skinem, najvise mi da amer :D
<Hrki> jabrze imaju veze :D
<CTCP3> BTC-ova najveca trenutna snaga je zato sto ga mozes svugdje koristit i jer ga svi priznaju
<CTCP3> zato i raste ko blesav
<CTCP3> kad pocnu limitacije, to vise nije to
<Hrki> radje nek si ti ameri zdravstvo srede
<Hrki> jebala ih nacionalna sigurnost
<CTCP3> bumo vidli kak ce ic
<CTCP3> pretpostavljam da jos 6 mj nece nis sjebat
<CTCP3> mozda i 12 mj
<CTCP3> a poslije otompotom
<Hrki> vidjet cemo :)
<Hrki> ja sam uvjek za hakere i programere i opensource
<Hrki> i masu ljudi 
<CTCP3> xD
<CTCP3> btw sta ti je deep space na toru
<Hrki> one stranice koje su ilegalne (ali brutalno)
<Hrki> hire a hitman, pedofilija, blackamil i slcino :D
<CTCP3> koje imas osim SilkRoada i BlackMarketa
<CTCP3> lol
<CTCP3> di to nadjes
<Hrki> ma dao mi jedan amer link, ali samo sam bacio oko
<Hrki> neznam di je vise to
<Hrki> btw, imas i tordir
<Hrki> tamo su ti neki sajtovi na onionu
<Hrki> ma bolje da ne gledas to, sodoma i gomora
<CTCP3> https://dppmfxaacucguzpc.onion.to/
<Hrki> sta ti to ?
<CTCP3> tordir
<CTCP3> na guglu naso
<Hrki> eto
<Hrki> samo pazi, tamo znaju biti neke phising stranice :D
<CTCP3> xd
<Hrki> klonovi marketa pa da ti maznu coinove :D
<Hrki> cak je jedan vlasnik marketa maznuo sve coinove i zatvorio stranicu :D
<CTCP3> lol
<CTCP3> kolko je mazno
<Hrki> a nemam pojima :)
<Hrki> ali se sigurno osiguro za sva vremena :)
<CTCP3> xd
<Hrki> bio je instawallet
<Hrki> to je kao online wallet :)
<Hrki> koja glupost, to su isto hakeri maznuli
<jelly> nije mudro držat novčanik online
<jelly> niti na računalu doma
<Hrki> takoje, mozda vec postoje neki virusi koju kradu wallete :D
<Hrki> to bi prvo napravio da sam haker :)
<CTCP3> https://dppmfxaacucguzpc.onion.to/index.php?p=cat&cid=1&sid=eaoore07aqh9v4e4vgpt3v0m60
<CTCP3> Killer for hire.
<CTCP3> Hitman services for hire. C'thulhu.
<CTCP3> If you have money and want to kill somebody, 
<CTCP3> this is right place for you. 20000 for a hit.
<CTCP3> More information on site.
<CTCP3> loool
<CTCP3> sicko
<Hrki> velim ti sodoma i gomora
<Hrki> samo to je bezveze, pa to fedsi naruce
<Hrki> a i moze biti scam
<CTCP3> da, vidim da dost linkova ima "SCAM!" pored
<Hrki> ali ti ameri su blesavi, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RGg7RJU0f8
<datase> Hrki: Title: RWJ vs. Woman who tried to kill her Husband with a Hitman, Views: 1186, Rating: 100.0%
<Hrki> vidi ti ove majmune :)
<Hrki> oni valjda traze ubojice na poslu, kao bok miki znas mozda nekog ubojicu :)
<Hrki> ili ostave oglase :D
<CTCP3> lol
<jelly> jebes to, daj neki "kitten playing with christmas decorations"
<CTCP3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDqv1f9UHwQ
<datase> CTCP3: Title: Coolest Serval Video!, Views: 1104041, Rating: 87.66436%
<jelly> samo 87%?
<CTCP3> ljubomorne zene
<jelly> alzo, divlja zivotinja 
<tonil> hm
<jelly> (ne mislim na plavusu)
<tonil> bas mi je danas netko na chanelu pricao o sajtu na undernetu gdje se mogu unajmiti paragvajski hitmani
<tonil> al mislim da je ovaj cthulu scam kao vecina njih
<jelly> mozes uvijek prvo testirati na sebi, da vidis jesu li pravi
<BotaniCar> Dobijem mail naslovljen s "top security concerns for 2014" i procitam "Top penis concerns for 2014" , da nisam gay ? 
<BotaniCar> tonil: nisam rekao da se mogu iznajmiti hitmani, nego placenicka skupina. Ovi o kojima pricam su toliko veliki da imaju svoju avijaciju i mornaricu, brijem da mogu skinuti i jednog lika i neku vladu 
 * BotaniCar si je sav bitan jer je netko :)
<tonil> :)
<tonil> kako se uopce zovu nemogu nista na netu naci o njima?
<api984> http://gadgeterija.tportal.hr/2013/11/21/video-jesmo-li-svi-mi-doista-idiots-ili-su-to-samo-vlasnici-iuredaja/#.Uo4WhjqaKdY
<BotaniCar> Brijem da nisu bas ekipa koja se oglasava s google addwordsima :) A ni da si ti ozbiljna musterija :) 
<BotaniCar> Idi citaj stripove :9
<tonil> :( 
 * tonil ne cita stripove
<tonil> cisto iz znatizelje BotaniCar ?
<BotaniCar> A cuj, onda se potrudi sam ju zadovoljiti :) 
<tonil> zasto ti je tako tesko rec ime skupine
<BotaniCar> Nije tesko, ali necu, kao sto ti ne bi rekao ni da znam za neki sajt s pedo sadrzajima.
<tonil> za pedo razumijem, al za ovo mi stvarno nije jasno :/ :(
 * BotaniCar nema nikakvu potrebu svima biti jasan
<BotaniCar> Jesam vam vec rekao da sam si pre dobro slozio proxy ? Mali pe*er me ne pusta ni na vimeo, veli da se nemam kaj zabavljati 
<tonil> i BotaniCar paragvaj je kontinentalna zemlja tako da brijem da nemaju mornaricu :PP
<BotaniCar> Do tell, zakaj brijes da bi placenicka skupina stacionirana u zemlji bez formalnih zakona morala svoju mornaricu drzati na obalama bas te zemlje ? 
<tonil> da druge ce im zemlje to bas dopustit 
<BotaniCar> Imas pravo, za pravu cijenu veza , neke ce ih i zamoliti da dodju 
<BotaniCar> Nego, zakaj skrivas pravu istinu iza radoznalosti ? ja sam se s 18 prijavio u DOGS-e, nije sramota :) Nije da ima posla inace
<BotaniCar> http://www.mahalo.com/how-to-become-a-mercenary/
<BotaniCar> E,da, ovi su malo uljudjeniji i mozda su najveca grupacija te vrste do koje mozes doci bez potezanja veza: http://www.mahalo.com/blackwater-usa/
<tonil> DOGS-i?
<jelly> druzba otpadnika, gornja stubica
<tonil> jelly, sad jos manje razumijem :)
<jelly> nisi jedini...
<tonil> mhm
<tonil> odoh na faks vidimo se poslije
<weshmashian> <3 liftovi u double tree-u
<weshmashian> koljega zapeo u liftu na 45min
<calmpitbull> ja isto na faks heheeh
<BotaniCar> tonil: DOGS (antidiverzanti) je kasnije preimenovan i pripojen ZDRUGu .. da ,imam fetish na oruzje i upotrebu istog :)
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar: tko nema
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: pa puno javno mnijenje pacifista :) Uostalom, da svi imaju afinitete slicne mojima, na markovom bi trgu do sad bilo zgariste,a ne ona zgrada s lepim krovom :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: a sto je ZDRUG, onda?
<BotaniCar> jelly: https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/1._hrvatski_gardijski_zdrug
<jelly> '94?
<BotaniCar> http://tinyurl.com/ogh7wqa # dogs naljepnica
<BotaniCar> jelly: je, prije toga je bio zbor, onda su nekakva pripajanja imali i spike kojih se ne sjecam 
<jelly> > Prva prava specijalna postrojba HV-a je bila Diverzantski odred glavnog stožera (DOGS Graničari). Pod pravom postrojbom podrazumijeva se obuka, logistika i selekcija. 
<jelly> > Znam da su dečki sudjelovali u svim akcijama za koje se zna, nekima za koje se ne zna i da su prošli skoro sva ratišta. Oformljeni su od vojnika koji su od prvog dana rata bila u 1. brigadi, a zanimljivo je da do kraja rata nitko od njih nije poginuo iako su prošli sito i rešeto. 
<jelly> > Odgovarali su isključivo Glavnom stožeru i bili su locirani u Stubičkoj Slatini.
<BotaniCar> Sve tocno
<jelly> ipak je tu bila neka stubica!
<BotaniCar> ! :) 
<BotaniCar> uglavnom, kad se prestalo pucati nije vise trebalo toliko specijalnih specijalaca pa je bio merge, a i podigli uvjete/smanjili kvotu za pristup :( 
<BotaniCar> Sad sam mogao biti 'aker-ubitza
<jelly> To remove a schema [from openldap...]: [...] 6. If things go wrong, immediately stop slapd check any logs for error messages. Restore the entire slapd.d directory and its subdirectories and files copied in step 2 and restart slap. Then try and figure what the devil happened. However, seppuku rarely offers an effective solution.
<SilverSpace> hebo te vip frendu dali homebox pokvaren i u kutiji papir gdje pise da ne radi 
<SilverSpace> sa opisom kvara 
<jelly> logisticki problem
<SilverSpace> problem u kutiji u kojoj je upakiran pise ispravan na njoj i niko ne gleda kaj je unutra
<SilverSpace> kajje najgore on se zajebavao tri sata slozit to 
<SilverSpace> i na kraju dosoo po mene 
<SilverSpace> sva sreca kaj imam navadu pogledat u papire 
<SilverSpace> pa vidio 
<zerobravo> jelly problemi na ldapu?
<jelly-home> zerobravo: ne jos, za sad citam dokumentaciju i setupiram
<CTCP3> http://www.avaz.ba/showbiz/kiosk/maloljetna-kcerka-spavala-s-maminim-momkom-i-rodila-mu-dijete
<CTCP3> ovo ko da je neko iz zajebancije pisao
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: ma da gle kod mene tu je sin dopeljao curu i na kraju cura ostala sa tatom sina izjurili 
<CTCP3> lol
<SilverSpace> nekoga cu danas zatuci iznad sebe imam konje u stanu 
<jelly-home> http://www.balkaninsight.com/rs/article/fifa-povela-istragu-protiv-šimunića
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> to smo znali
<jelly-home> kad se glupira
<SilverSpace> pravi domovine sin :)
<SilverSpace> prekasno su se sjetili odavno je to na tribinama tek su sad otvorili pandorinu kutiju
<obruT> najjaci su mi ti rodoljubi iz dijaspore
<obruT> sve veliki hrvati i rodoljubi, jedan do drugog, ne znas koji vise voli rvacku
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike>       5860538880 blocks super 1.2 level 5, 512k chunk, algorithm 2 [4/3] [U_UU]
<Mmike> uh, oh
<jelly-home> cudan smiley, U_UU
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/8-jezgri-iz-mediateka/128364.aspx
<SilverSpace> bemti di im je kraj
<weshmashian> i <3 git, tocno vidim kad sam nesto zajebo :)
<weshmashian> pa se onda mogu prigodno kaznit, jel
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> pogotovo kad rebase zajebes
<Mmike> to je milina
<jelly-home> heh
<jelly-home> http://news.slashdot.org/story/13/11/21/1349200/cyprus-university-accepts-bitcoin-for-tuition-fee-payments
<weshmashian> Mmike: pa onda nemoj zajebat :)
<weshmashian> ja sam totalno izpizdio sad jer sam mislio da mi netko reverto promjene od prije par mjeseci.. na kraju ispalo da ih nisam napravio svugdje jer, eto, nije trebalo :)
<weshmashian> go me!
<jelly-home> zar vi tamo ne koristite neki super duper change mgt umjesto pravljenja promjena svugdje
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim za kaj su sad kaznili simunica ? tomson to vice na svakom koncertu pa nis
<SilverSpace> kaj je najgore nema uporista u zakonu 
<weshmashian> jelly-home: git? :)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> puppet! :)
<weshmashian> pa no, to je to
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' koristis kad /last u ovom dreku od irca?
<Mmike> ako da, kak pauzu upalis?
<weshmashian> jelly-home: to clarify: nisam promjenio sve related module jer nije trebalo :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne nisam koristio
<ipozgaj> SilverSpace: kako nema? Velicanje nacizma je kaznjivo
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: tomson zato nemre pjevat u areni u puli
<Mmike> # 1  Short offline       Completed: read failure       90%     19916         295397936
<SilverSpace> ipozgaj: nema u tome je i zajeb kaj tog nema u zakonu 
<Mmike> http://www.canosa.com.hr/ocz-revodrive-3-x2-solid-state-drive-full-height-pci-express-x4-960-gb-25-nm-sequential-read-1500/RVD3X2-FHPX4-960G/product/
<ipozgaj> ima
<Mmike> ipozgaj, nemres rec 'ima', mosh pejstat zakon
<Mmike> iako, namjerio si se na pravog hrvata :)
<ipozgaj> joj nemoj da sad idem narodne novine searchati :D
<Mmike> ipozgaj, pa, to bi bilo pozeljno
<Mmike> bi ja, al' sam usro git
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> a i crko mi disk doma
<Mmike> i sad tugujem
<Mmike> weshmashian, naturio sam 16GB u onu plocu, radi k'o zvjer
<SilverSpace> osto si bez pornjave
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> to nemre nestat :)
<Mmike> nemam doma nist
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: jedino je steta sto su morali izmisljati blesave razloge pro forma, umjesto da kazu jasno i glasno da je to zbog ustaske simbolike
<Mmike> weshmashian, kaj sam sjebo jako s nshreadersom sad?
<ipozgaj> Mmike: haha sure :) uzimam drugo drzavljanstvo prvom prilikom
<Mmike> ipozgaj, be aware, USA neda dvojno drzavljanstvo
<Mmike> iako znam hrpu ljudi koji imaju USA+HR ili USA+bosna 
<ipozgaj> Mmike: ne da sluzbeno, no svi koji ga imaju nemaju nikakvih problema
<Mmike> al' nemoj se sjebat i krivi pasos pokazat kad ulazis tamo :)
<SilverSpace> ipozgaj: vidis da su ga kaznili po clanku o sprecavamju nereda na sportskim priredbama 
<ipozgaj> Mmike: jebe se amerika sve dok placas taxes
<Mmike> ipozgaj, pa, nije bas tak :) al' nisu rigorozni, da
<ipozgaj> SilverSpace: nema direktno za velicanje fasizma, no indirektno te mogu za 10 drugih stvari kazniti
<Mmike> i, kaze se: jebe se ameriCI :) nemoj padeze zaboravit, smijat ce ti se jako ljudi kad se vratis :)
<ipozgaj> pozivanje na nasilje, govor mrznje, kuracpalac
<Mmike> SilverSpace, cek, ti osh rec da to nije ustaski pozdrav?
<ipozgaj> Mmike: lol nisam ni skuzio da sam tako napisao
<Mmike> to ti ja velim
<Mmike> ja sam se vratio doma nakon godinu dana amerike i pricao kako sam jeo 'jeben turkey' za rucak :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: ma nisi nis, malo sam lud danas pa je krivo ispalo, sori
<Mmike> weshmashian, velim ti ja da nizes levele k'o veliki :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne kazem to nego toga nema za izvikivanje tog pozdrava u zakonu kao ni komunistickih parola jedino imas za koristenje simbola u javnosti
<weshmashian> Mmike: speaking of which, digli mi lvl po novom :)
<ipozgaj> weshmashian: u 99.9% slucajeva kad sjebem svoj repo, git stash, git reset --hard HEAD~1000, git pull pomogne :D
<Mmike> weshmashian, opet? :) ili ono staro?
<weshmashian> Mmike: kojo staro? sad sam T3 :P
<Mmike> weshmashian, cek, ti nisi bio tier 3?!
<weshmashian> ipozgaj: to mmiketu reci ;) al' bum si i ja zapisal :)
<Mmike> tier3 u deploymentsima?
<weshmashian> Mmike: jok, T1
<Mmike> t1?!?!?!
<weshmashian> pa pogledaj org chart
<Mmike> po novom, ako se ne varam, deploymentsi opce nebi trebali imat t1
<weshmashian> pa po novome nemaju
<Mmike> depl i R&D imaju t2/t3, a support ima t1/t2
<Mmike> oho
<weshmashian> jer sam bio jedini :)
<Mmike> nova tablica
<Mmike> i graf
<Mmike> oooo :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i kasno su se sjetili to se vec godinama izvikuje na stadionima na hr tekmama i sad su otvorili pandorinu kutiju tek ce sad bit toga jos vise 
<weshmashian> Mmike: pa jos je stara gore, jucer su ostavili na projektoru :)
<SilverSpace> pogotovo sto sad to dolazi od ove vlade hdz to nije bilo u interesu pa su sutjeli 
<Mmike> dobro i sta sad kurac rebase sta sta sta?
<Mmike> zasto nije spojieno?!
<Mmike> weshmashian, srecom sam bio pametan pa sam isprobavao na kopiji treeja :)
<weshmashian> ma mergaj samo!
<weshmashian> \o/
<jelly-home> mrđ mrđ
<weshmashian> guzo mrđ
<DomaMuffin> nemresh ne voljet jelllya :) Q:imas problema A:ne jos
<DomaMuffin> weshmashian: kaj si napravil puppetu, rekao da ne commita nigdje i proglasio to stanje "u redu" ? :D
<jelly-home> http://pics2.kuvaton.com/kuvei/we_are_legion.gif
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, kad je tebi mali poceo spavat cijelu noc? ili bar 5-6 sati u komadu?
<Mmike> jelly, a, lol :)
<obruT> i tak... jel prodaje tko kakav auto ? :)
<Mmike> ja prodabo pred 3-4 mjeseca :)
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: vec sam radio sa tim codebaseom, 2-3 dana slagali pam_ldap da radi 
<obruT> Mmike: stas prodavo ?
<Mmike> obruT, mazda demijo
<jelly-home> pas mater i onome ko misli da je ok da library salje debug na fd 2 (bez obzira za sto program koristio fd 2)
<obruT> Mmike: dem, meni bi trebao tak neki :)
<obruT> hmm, mozda i ne bi :)
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: shodno tome, ne ocekujem puno od openldap ekipe
 * obruT se ne kuzi u aute pa ne zna po modelu nist... ucinilo mi se na jednoj fotki koju sam izguglo da ga ima, ali ga nema :)
<Mmike> obruT, a, kaki bi auto, za kaj?
<Mmike> mazda demio ti je malecki auto u kojem ima zacudjujuce puno mjesta
<Mmike> nije bas za duga putovanja (do max 4-5 sati, nakon toga ti je malo pun kurac svega), 1.3 motor, ne trosi puno, pouzdan za popizdit
<jelly-home> 1.3, a konja?
<obruT> Mmike: ma vidio sam sad da je malecki :)
<Mmike> visok pa moze po svakakvim terenima (nije dzip ipak, jebiga, al' sam se na zavizan po sljuncari onoj razrovanoj popeo bez bedova ikakvih)
<obruT> Mmike: meni treba nesto poput mazde premacy :)
<Mmike> i, kak je mali, sa zimskim gumama   (malo uzim), po snijegu ide k'o avijon
<Mmike> jelly, 63, mislim
<Mmike> jelly, ili 65
<jelly-home> eugh, malo
<Mmike> obruT, aha :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, pa, ovisi za kaj. Za ganjaonu - malo :)
<Mmike> iako :) 
<Mmike> svasta hoce auto taj napravit :)
<jelly-home> za rezervu snage kad te kreteni uhvate u skare
<Mmike> iako ima ovjes k'o reno4 :)
<jelly-home> lol
<obruT> reno4 je nepoderiv
<jelly-home> al dobro ako ide na zavizan morao bi i na sljeme
<obruT> u zavoju se samo nagnu svi i prodje ko formula :)
 * jelly-home se vozio u stojki neki dan do samobora i nazad
<obruT> jelly-home: ajme :) netko to jos ima :)
<jelly-home> ima kolega, poklonio mu deda
<jelly-home> skroz ga je sredio, novi ovjes, novi lim, jarko crveni lak
<obruT> jebemu, moram kupit auto, a ne kuzim se nist
<obruT> moze mi bilo tko prodat bilo sto, ja cu popusit
<jelly-home> ne gine 2-3 tjedna istrazivanja
<obruT> bome i vise
<obruT> imam okvirnu ideju koji auti/modeli su mi zanimljivi, jedino, obzirom da kupujem rabljeno, tko zna sto ce mi uvalit
<ipozgaj> koliko para?
<obruT> pa sad... do 50kkuna
<obruT> s tim da za tih 50 mora biti avion :)
<obruT> inicijalno sam planirao 35-40
 * jelly-home razmislja kak BotaniCar daje dvije place godisnje za auto, pa misli da pocetni troskovi mozda ni nisu najbitniji
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYrUWfLlYI0
<datase> Mmike: Title: Tom and Jerry at MGM - music performed live by the John Wilson Orchestra - 2013 BBC Proms, Views: 924210, Rating: 99.35214%
<Mmike> pre fakin dobro :)
<Mmike> obruT, ja sam mazdu 6 platio oko 55k kuna
<Mmike> a premacy smo i mi gledali
<Mmike> al' je uletjelo ovo pa smo uzeli
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike>   40 51 f8 40 c8 bf eb  Error: UNC 248 sectors at LBA = 0x0bbfc840 = 197118016
<Mmike> i tako
<Mmike> disku moj
<obruT> jebote, sto su toyote corolle verso toliko na cijeni ? ko da su od zlata
<tonil> obruT, sto kupujes?
<tonil> ja stedim za boxstera,trebat ce mi oko 15k eura
<obruT> tonil: kupujem nesto u sto stanu 4 osobe sa punom ratnom opremom :)
<obruT> ili tri osobe i tri bicikla :)
<ipozgaj> ja sam skuzio da mi ne treba auto pa rentam kad mi treba :D
<ipozgaj> $20 je po danu, jeftinije mi je nego imati vlastiti :)
<tonil> obruT, opel zafira?
<obruT> tonil: mislis da ces nesto jebat ak nabavis boxtera ? :)
<obruT> tonil: gledao sam i tu zafiru, ali mi rijec opel nekak smeta :)
<tonil> tonil: mislis da ces nesto jebat ak nabavis boxtera ? :) <--- to,padoh sa stolice kako si me procitao :DDD
<tonil> hihi
<tonil> obruT, dobra je zafira za vise osoba
<Mmike> WD20EARS-00MVWB0
<Mmike> 2 TB WD Green SATA Hard Drive	In Limited Warranty	2/10/2014
<Mmike> hehehe :)
<Mmike> zafira ima 'sport' mode :) 
<Mmike> pa onda stvrdne ovjes
<Mmike> pa eto :)
<jelly-home> taman, jos tri mjeseca
<jelly-home> a i jedan moj doma veli Nov 21 21:42:45 kanta-linux smartd[7244]: Device: /dev/sdc [SAT], 3 Currently unreadable (pending) sectors
<jelly-home> /dev/sdc: WDC WD10EARS-00Y5B1: 37°C
 * obruT je slozio na jednom greenu da stalno pika po faking disku da smece slucajno ne zaparkira glavu
<jelly-home> a, to i ja imam ali neki put zaboravim
<jelly-home> jelly    22525     1  0 Oct22 ?        00:04:09 /bin/sh /home/jelly/bin/keepemrunning
<Mmike> hm hm ?
 * Mmike nije svjestan bitnosti tog detalja
<Mmike> nego, kak u Xima rezoluciju mijenjam? srusio mi se dosbox i sad sam valjda ostao u 640x480 :)
<jelly-home> ti diskovi se hoce sparkirati nakon ... 3 ili 5 minuta idle
<jelly-home> i nemre se to iskljucit
<jelly-home> Mmike: xrandr
<obruT> jelly-home: ma i cesce, manje od minute
<jelly-home> hmm
<jelly-home> no dobro, imam while sleep 5
<tonil> hm nova epizoda south parka
<tonil> obruT, sta mislis hoce li se zenske palit na porschea?
<Mmike> zanaci
<Mmike> da ne kupujem wd green
<obruT> tonil: kako koje...
<obruT> Mmike: nope, uzmi red
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ok :)
<Mmike> thunder: fino ste fontove uredili na FBu, konacno :)
<Mmike> obruT, a kol'ko su ti tihi?
<Mmike> ma, uzet cu opet WD GREEN
<Mmike> ima garanciju 5 godina
<jelly-home> naivec
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: ne sjecam se, mogu ti lagati da brzo :) Opce mi fali godina dana zivota kad sam ga dobil' :) Gore od party faze :) 
<Mmike> a kretena na internetu
<Mmike> uzas
<DomaMuffin> kako dsm uspavao malog a 7 sekundi :D
<DomaMuffin> BEZ RAKIJE !
<DomaMuffin> Idem zapusit' i past u nesvjest, ako Mladi Gospodin dopusti !:)
<jelly-home> oho, fiksiralo-ish kamatu za CHF kredite
<DomaMuffin> Da, sad nek i stedisama svih ostalih valuta niveliraju na nesto usporedivo 
<DomaMuffin> ta, fer je 
<DomaMuffin> *korisnicima kredita
 * jelly-home uzeo fiksnih 4.88%
<jelly-home> na malo godina, uzet ce mi samo 15% vise od glavnice, sto je podnosljivo
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-22
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> picke
<Mmike> i ja hocu da mi se smanji rata
<Mmike> nego, zaba daje kredite u kunama po FIXNOJ stopi kamatnoj
<Hrki> sumnjam, svi kazu da daju fixnu pa se na kraju poveca 
<Hrki> to mi isto nije jasno kako mogu tako reklamirati, recimo tele 2 kaze NEOGRANICENA tarifa, a ispod malim slovima pise da imas 5000min
<Hrki> i naravno nikome nista
<Hrki> di je ovaj ctcp, senat je odobtio bitcoinove
<Hrki> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24986264
<Hrki> odobrio
<Mmike> Hrki, jok, fixna je
<Mmike> provjerio
<Mmike> znaci, ako uzmes kredu na 10 godina, i za 4 godine euro skoci na 15 kuna, ti ces i dalje placati isto :)
<Hrki> ajde, puno srece :D
<Hrki> sta ukupujes? :D
<vileni> jutr
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj je tu tak cudno, ja imam kunski kredit s fiksnom stopom vec ~3godine
<BotaniCar> Meni je cudno, u stvari, da se kod nas moze uzeti kredit u valuti u kojoj ne dobijamo place
<jelly-home> ^^
 * BotaniCar overmeasuring
<BotaniCar> Kad te svako jutro doceka ~600 automatiziranih mailova, znas da je vrijeme da editiras nagiosovu konfu 
<BotaniCar> bye bye f(l)ap alarms 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisi server restartal :)
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1465207_10151835866423429_1341278060_n.jpg #What to do when overwhelmed at work 
<jelly> # Answer: more coffee
<jelly> ha, neko cita phd
<BotaniCar> pocelo je kad je shefica pripremala doktorat, onda sam se navukao  :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, to se prije nije moglo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisam, matere mi :;/
<BotaniCar> Mmike: prije koliko, velim ti da imam kunski kredit s fiksnom kamatom 3 godine
<Mmike> u kojoj bamci?
<Mmike> i jesi proucio tocno ugovor?
<Mmike> znam da smo pricali o tome
<Mmike> ja kad sam uzimao nisi mogao u kunama
<Mmike> samo u eurima ili svicarcima (svicarci su onda bili hype)
<BotaniCar> Ti si uzimao jedno 2 godine prije mene, ne ? 
<BotaniCar> ne sjecam se vise kad si s jazz bio
<Mmike> onda kasnije nekad su uveli da moze u   kunama, ali nikako fixna stopa (kasabasici to imaju)
<Mmike> ja sam 2005te uzeo kredit
<BotaniCar> Ae, ja u RBA imam 
<Mmike> a zaba ovo nudi nema pol godine
<BotaniCar> i, siguran sam u ono sto pricam, bas sam neki dan dobio ovogodisnju kopiju otplatnog plana 
<Mmike> a znam da je RBA i Hypo i jos netko imao kredite - fixna stopa prvu godinu
<Mmike> pa jebeno
<Mmike> ugl, ovdje ti naprave ratu od, neznam, 4500 kuna
<Mmike> i to je do kraja
<Mmike> anuitet je uvijek 4500 kuna
<BotaniCar> Da oce inflacija udarit, pa da preko noci otplatim sve :D
<Mmike> bez obzira sto danas mosh kupit nelosu kantu za igranje za tu paru, a za 4 godine ces mozda moc kupit saraf za maticnu :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> brijem da cu , i meni slicni, najebati ako se ikad usvoji euro kao valuta , pojest ce me u konverziji
<Mmike> ja brijem da cu svoj kredit prebacit u ovaj novi
<jelly> nagradno pitanje: koliko ce maksimalno banke nabiti cijenu za proces konverzije?  naknada za refinanciranje: 0.9%
<BotaniCar> jelly: imas slucajno i nagradni odgovor ? :) 
<Mmike> jelly, nah, jos gore od toga
<Mmike> jelly, ovaj kredit zatvaram, naknada za prijevremeno zatvaranje = 2%
<Mmike> uzimam novi kredit, koji moram solemnizirati i sve, nekih 4-5k kuna ce me kostati to
<SilverSpace> nema dzabe ni u stare babe kamoli u banke
<SilverSpace> maznuo sam jednu sarmu makar sutra crko
<obruT> SilverSpace :P
<BotaniCar> UjeBemTI ! Eto meni ideje kaj da kuham sutra !!! 
<obruT> SilverSpace: meni taman prolazi od zadnjeg napada... prekjucer se skinuo sa staka, sad samo jos malo sepam
<SilverSpace> i mene popustilo skroz 
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/6 #za vas, F1 fanove :)
<BotaniCar> "School: Where you're punished for having the wrong right answer."
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> mmm, sarma...
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWmGuEUUd8w
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Hladno Pivo - Sarma, Views: 89262, Rating: 98.245612%
<BotaniCar> to hell with it, ROCK ! 
 * BotaniCar odskakuce po uredu
<BotaniCar> http://9gag.tv/v/1494?ref=fbp9 #NSFW/NSFBrain/watchWatch ! 
<jelly> nopeNope
<BotaniCar> Poznajem dva covjeka s rakom prostate i jednog s rakom na jajcima. Vele da se sve dalo detektirati povrsinskim pregledom 
 * jelly zna samo jednog koji je to imao, rijesilo se na svu srecu
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/hWXZq50.gif #Ovo nije nikaj gadno ! :) 
<BotaniCar> nda, vezano uz obruTovu nabavku vozila. Zaista, inicijalno ulaganje nije jedini znacajan trosak, pogotovo ako nesretno kupis rabljeni auto. Ja sam svoje dvije place naveo, a auto mi se jso dobro drzim i idem samo na redovne servise (ulje i to). Brijem da ce s vremenom biti samo jos gore
 * jelly racuna da BotaniCar ima pristojnu placu
<BotaniCar> jelly: uvjeravam te da je statisticki nadprosjecna. 
<jelly> heh
<BotaniCar> A gle, necu puno u detalje, uzmi samo u obzir da tjedno spalim 200kn goriva. Amortizacije auta i pi*kestrinine ne moras zbrajati, vec to+rega+tehnicki su ti dosta da se oznojis
<BotaniCar> ( pardon, 200kn za relaciju posel<>doma, svi izleti i ostalo idu on top of that)
<weshmashian> ja odlucih investirat lovu koju bi utuko u auto (benga, ulje, kujac, pajac) u biciklisticku opremu tak da mogu do ofiza i nazad
<jelly> weshmashian: jesi uzeo ovratnik/zracni jastuk za glavu za 400 ojra
<weshmashian> jelly: ne
<weshmashian> da imam 400 orja viska rego bi auto :)
<SilverSpace> prvi trening brazil
<SilverSpace> kisa
<vileni> snijeg!
<vileni> a ja imam nove zimske gume
<BotaniCar> Idemo se okretat' nekam ? 
<BotaniCar> Usput, di snijeg ? 
<BotaniCar> .weather sesvete
<datase> BotaniCar: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 6.9°C (1:23 PM CET on November 22, 2013). Conditions: Rain. Humidity: 93%. Dew Point: 6.0°C. Windchill: 7.0°C. Pressure: 29.65 in 1004 hPa (Falling). 
<SilverSpace> kisa u brazilu :)
<BotaniCar> .weather copacabana
<BotaniCar> .weather São Paul
<BotaniCar> .weather São Paulo
<BotaniCar> .weather Sao Paulo
<datase> BotaniCar: The current temperature in São Paulo - Vila Madalena, Sao Paulo, Brazil is 20.2°C (10:33 AM BRST on November 22, 2013). Conditions: Rain. Humidity: 89%. Dew Point: 18.0°C. Pressure: 29.95 in 1014 hPa (Rising). 
<vileni> BotaniCar: gorski kotar
<BotaniCar> Sjetio si me da moram po novu lopatu za snijeg. Prosle godine ostavim svoju u hodniku ulaza, nek si imaju i drugi s cim pocistiti, nadjem ju drugi dan strganu. Imamo 3 stana (s mojim ukljucenim) u ulazu, i nitko ne zna nista :) 
<BotaniCar> Kako sam predstavnik suvlasnika sad cem kupim najskuplju kao zajednicku , pa nek ih sve dodje kao da svatko ima svoju :) 
<BotaniCar> Ima di lopata za soma kuna ? 
<vileni> ja sam kupio novu taman kad je zavrsila sezona
<BotaniCar> :) Kaj je u GK ikad gotova sezona ? :D
<vileni> ma tu za zg
<vileni> za gk imam nove gume i ashov
<BotaniCar> Error 404: Problem not found. | ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: interlagos brazil :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/cAk3im
<tonil> Hrki, danas mu je vrijednost 764$ 
<Hrki> tonil, bude poraslo
<Hrki> ameri sad spavaju
<Hrki> uvjek poraste navecer
<tonil> hm
<tonil> mislis da ce doci do 1000?
<Hrki> a tko bi znao, meni uopce nije jasna vrijednost novca :D
<Hrki> bilo kojeg
<tonil> os ti prodavat svoje?
<Hrki> navodno ovisi o rezervama zlata, a srbi imaju vise zlata od nas a dinar je bezveze
<Hrki> tako da mi nije nista jasno
<tonil> ni meni
<Hrki> rekli su za coinove da vrijednost ovisi o imovini vlasnika coinova
<Hrki> tonil: neznam, po meni je preskupo da kupujes sad coinove ako ih mislis kasnije prodavat
<Hrki> ali ako ti treba za shopove onda ti je svejedno
<tonil> nist cekam neki krah,mislis da je litecoin dobro ulaganje?
<BotaniCar> opla, vele da ode u utorak benga gore opet :) 95ica 20lp skuplja
<tonil> hm
<tonil> benzina?
 * tonil vozi na benzinu
<tonil> moram promjenit auto uskoro
 * BotaniCar vozi hibridno
<BotaniCar> pola gorivo, pola suze 
<Hrki> mislim da je, sad dok je jos jeftin
<Hrki> nemoras puno kupit, budi kao onaj norvezanin koji je zaboravio da je kupio za 14$ coinove
<Hrki> a sad se sjetio i zaradio 4.5m kn :D
<Hrki> a da je danas prodo, imo bi 20m :D
<Hrki> kupi i cuvaj
<BotaniCar> "kupi i cuvaj" je dosta los savjet. Ja bi preporucio da si ipak postavis neki cilj, moglo bi ti se inace desiti da cuvas dok ne postane bezvrijedno 
<Hrki> kupi i prodaj kad mislis da je najvrednije :D
<zerobravo> zdrvo
<zerobravo> zdravo*
<BotaniCar> Zdravo zdravo , zirobravo ! 
<zerobravo> :)
<tonil> heh
<tonil> da
<tonil> al mislim da  je sad pravi trenutak za prodat ibtcoine
<tonil> mislim da nece ic vise od ovoga
<Hrki> imas neki kanal #econometrics
<Hrki> tako nekako se zove
<Hrki> pa tamo spekuliraju o vrijednosti
<tonil> na freenodu?
<jelly> Hrki: tak sam ja kupijo i cuvao vrijednosnice bazirane na dionicama... od 2001 do 2008 je bilo super!
<tonil> hm
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwDDswGsJ60 #woah, nisam znao da je pjesma u originalu 8 min 
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Dire Straits - Money For Nothing + lyrics, Views: 4368235, Rating: 98.603534%
<marko> on
<marko> dobar dan
<jelly> custom kitchen deliverieieies
<BotaniCar> yish,please !
<jelly> moram kupit hladnjak
<BotaniCar> Mogao bih vam ispricati kako sam popusio s custom kuhinjom, ali necu jer sam zao :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: reci gdje, da tamo ne kupujem
<jelly> makar, trenutna kuhinja je... kak se veli passable
<jelly> prolazne ocjene?
<BotaniCar> jelly: to je dio pusione :) Po preporuci sam kupio kuhinju po mjeri od stolara u susjedstvu. Sve je bilo u redu godinu i pola, onda su se neke stvari shebale, ja do njega, a on mi veli "znas, zatvorio sam obrt , sad vozim viljuskar za KIKAu"
<BotaniCar> Pazi, frajer zatvorio obiteljski obrt , jer je klima za imat obrt tako oportuna da mu je bolje voziti viljuskar 
<BotaniCar> Slozio mi je stvar na kraju, ali mi je dalo za mislit' 
<BotaniCar> mislim, skesirao sam 15 kilokuna za kujnu, mozda bolje da sam svake 2 godine kupovao najjeftiniju IKEAinu 
<marko> kupio sam stolicu uredsku u yisku i odlicna je
<jelly> marko: interesantno, gledao sam tamo sve modele i ni jedan nije bio dovoljno namjestiv
<marko> meni je dobra jer visina mi je bolja nego na obicnoj stolici i za 220 kn  nije lose
<BotaniCar> Uvijek bi dao vise od kolicine knovaca koju zapusim svaka dva tjedna, za nesto sto ce mi godinama cuvati dupe/ledja 
<jelly> ah, fiksna visina, taj rang cijena nisam gledao 
 * BotaniCar ima isti stolac vec ~8 godina
 * jelly je na kraju ipak uzeo tamo stolac za 900kn, ali ce kupiti neki pristojni prvom prilikom
<BotaniCar> to je pos'o
<jelly> mda
<jelly> odlican poso, za jisk
<BotaniCar> Mislite da ima onih kljucica za odzracivanje radijatora u Baumaxu ? Kad vec idem po lopatu da i to skinem s kicme 
<jelly> listopad, kišopad, prosinac
<BotaniCar> bit ce i studen, kazu
<jelly> mda, piše 2°C / -5°C u pondeljak
<zerobravo> BotaniCar: imas sigurno
<BotaniCar> Thx
<zerobravo> np
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/XhroFfp.gif
<BotaniCar> bake .. 
<BotaniCar> Ugodan vikend svima 
<SilverSpace> koji je najnoviji soket za AMD
<MmikeT> jel' tko vidio hbognera nedavno?
<marko> vecer
<SilverSpace> vece marko 
<marko> vecer silver
<Hrki> jelly: i sta se desilo sa vrijednosnicama?
<Hrki> jesi prod
<Hrki> *prodo
<jelly> Hrki: sta mislis da se desilo, pale su na 25% vrijednosti ko sve ostalo 
<MmikeT> di da idem kupit onaj mjerac potrosnje struje?
<jelly> MmikeT: kad saznas javi
<SilverSpace> Jovanović tužio BAUHAUS zbog slogana 'SVE ZA DOM'!"
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> :-D
<chaky> :))))
<SilverSpace> zaboravih drugi trening interlagos ;) MmikeT 
<MmikeT> SilverSpace: gledam vc :)
<MmikeT> vec
<MmikeT> jelly: ima chipoteka, 150 kuna, max 3.5kW
<MmikeT> 16A 
<MmikeT> ima i bauhaus
<MmikeT> siguran sam
<MmikeT> al' ne pokazuje se na internetu
<SilverSpace> mali Kvyat prvi puta sjeo u toro roso i 8 na kisi prvi trening
<SilverSpace> MmikeT: kaj bus mjerio
<SilverSpace> iiii
<MmikeT> a
<MmikeT> potrosnju
<SilverSpace> da cega ? racunala 
<SilverSpace> perlice za rublje :) to ti sad bude najveci potrosac :)
<MmikeT> da
<MmikeT> perlice kad joj je upaljena susilica
<MmikeT> i nove pegle neke
<MmikeT> brijem da cu kupiti ovaj u chipoteci za 150 kuna
<SilverSpace> vise mi se isplati 100 komada rgb led dioda kupit na ebay nego 10 u cipoteci
<MmikeT> jasta
<MmikeT> osim ako ti ne trebaju - sad
<obruT> MmikeT: koliko ti trosi novi auto ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj se spremas kupiti auto :P
<obruT> SilverSpace: da... Skodilak crko u sestom mjesecu pa ono, bilo bi vec vrijeme
<MmikeT> obruT: puno vise nego stari :)
<MmikeT> obruT: po gradu oko 9 litara
<MmikeT> na otvorenoj cesti oko 7
<MmikeT> osim ak se ne vozim 170
<MmikeT> onda trosi i 13 :)
<MmikeT> forsao sam se jedan dan s laganini voznom po gradu i uspio 8 litara nagurat
<MmikeT> al' to je ono, gnjiljenje po cesti
<SilverSpace> u gradu ne mozes puno ustjedit 
<SilverSpace> MmikeT: http://is.gd/ForNqg
<SilverSpace> kaj znaci Brimless prevod pliz
<SilverSpace> glupi google ne zna 
<SilverSpace> skuzio
<MmikeT> SilverSpace: znas da sam i ja to danas gledao :)
<MmikeT> SilverSpace: ocemo ic?
<SilverSpace> MmikeT: ja bi samo trazim prevoz ono da se udruzimo za troskove 
<SilverSpace> gledao sa frendom otic u subotu na kvale i prenociti u nekom satoru uz pifo rostilj i tako to 
<SilverSpace> on je tako bio u belgiji sa kombijem 
<MmikeT> dada
<MmikeT> al' ak ces kupit karte
<MmikeT> i to
<MmikeT> da
<MmikeT> moze :)
<MmikeT> idem doma
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> dan hbogner 
<SilverSpace> neko te danas trazio 
<hbogner> jel Mmike mozda?
<SilverSpace> zaboravih tko
<SilverSpace> aa cinimi se
<hbogner> na kojem kanalu? ubuntu? ako je tu ond amislim mmike
<hbogner> jer me zvao
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> :)
<tonil> SilverSpace, al je tuzio? lol
 * tonil upali cavoglave
<tonil> Hrki, od ovo channela econometrics na freenodu je aktivniji cak i linux.hr :)
<tonil> cijeli dan tamo samo jedan lik se javio
<SilverSpace> :)
<tonil> hm,znaci kaznit ce simunica zbog povika za dom
<weshmashian> ono kad naletis na ovo - http://projects.puppetlabs.com/issues/4488#note-4
<DomaMuffin> para: jel' to tebi sosic nocas na serverfaultu rjesavao puppet sranja ? :D
<DomaMuffin> Tko to osim vas u RH trosi ? :D
<DomaMuffin> mkinitdr i zaboravis inkludati ono zbog ceg si i poceo .. #bravoja
<jelly-home> wtf, > FIFA je na utakmici Hrvatske i Islanda zabranila transparent 'Zapamtite Vukovar'
<weshmashian> DomaMuffin: hm? nope, nis ne postam na serverfault
<SilverSpace> uh koja tekma 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kaj se cudis i rijeku su kaznili bezveze 
<tonil> hm
<tonil> :(
<tonil> seronje
<SilverSpace> tonil: i treba ga kazniti budaletina samo kaj su sve kasno napravili puno prekasno 
<SilverSpace> na sljedecoj tekmi bit ce jos gore 
<Mmike> :D
<hbogner> oj Mmike 
<Mmike> yo
<Mmike> kupio sam
<Mmike> 160 kuna u chipoteci
<hbogner> negdje na tresnjevci je bio ducan blizu cibone, oko 100-150
<hbogner> kn
<tonil> hm kolokvij sljedeci tjedan iz racunalnih mreza :(
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: model? 
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-23
<SilverSpace> hebemti sve dobro spojio i svijetli samo jedna ledica a trebale bi sve tri
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno mali napon
<jelly-home> nasao stream za mlp, jos za f1...
<obruT> mlp ?
<SilverSpace> bem ti njemacki 
<SilverSpace> rtl f1
<SilverSpace> lol citava ekipa u garazi RB pije jeger iz iste flase i kaze reporter u stilu da kak mogu pit radi bakterja a kaze mu lauda da je to samo jacanje imuniteta ekipe 
<SilverSpace> LG je priznao da njihovi pametni televizori ignoriraju postavke privatnosti i skupljaju naše podatke za njih
<SilverSpace> navodno da to isto rade i njihovi monitori
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: monitori koji nisu spojeni na internet?
<SilverSpace> ali jesu na racunalo 
<jelly-home> obruT: my little pony
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly-home> nexus 7 je grozno tih u skypeu, jel postoji neki audio equalizer odn. realtime kompresor za android da poglasni zvuk preko 100%?
<CrazyLemon> imaš u cyanogenmodu DSP Manager.. možda ti šta pomogne
<jelly-home> thanks, pogledat ću
<tonil> Hrki, 855$ danas :/
<tonil> ovo ce ici samo gore
<tonil> neznam,dal cekat kad ce probit 1000 i onda prodavat
<tonil> "
<tonil> Prodavač: "Za što će vam te pločice?"
<tonil> Kupac: "Za dom."
<tonil>  
<tonil> ...I tako kupac dobio 25 000 kn kazne.
<tonil> "
<tonil> Hrki, os prodavat svoje il cekat cijenu od 1000?
<tonil> http://webcafe.net.hr/2013/11/23/0033007.63.jpg
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-24
<Vlado9A3CY> lsb_release -a
<Vlado9A3CY> LSB Version:	n/a
<Vlado9A3CY> Distributor ID:	ManjaroLinux
<Vlado9A3CY> Description:	Manjaro Linux
<Vlado9A3CY> Release:	0.8.8
<Vlado9A3CY> Codename:	Ascella
<Vlado9A3CY> ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> uname -rm
<Vlado9A3CY> 3.10.20-1-MANJARO x86_64
<Vlado9A3CY> eh, opet krivi prozor ;)
<SilverSpace> dan
<Hrki> dan, zanima me je isti kabel za satelitsku kao i za riblju kost?
<SilverSpace> da moze biti ista omaza je sad ti ovisi o kvaliteti kabla gubitka signala po duznom metru
<Mmike> SilverSpace, se spremas? :)
<jelly-home> nije li za satelit 50Ω a za zemaljsku antenu 75?
<DomaMuffin> briem da nemres fulat ako gurnes 100Ω , tko je do malo otpora umro 
 * DomaMuffin just went full retard
<DomaMuffin> never go full retard
<tonil> http://www.index.hr/lajk/Images/UserImages/Original/Image_31057.jpg
<jelly-home> ček, zašto je moj ohm drukčiji
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bum prebacio u 17.30 na hokej
<tonil> um ljudi koje bi bile mane umrezavanja vise racunala?
<SilverSpace> covjek :)
<obruT> mane umrezavanja vise racunala ?
<SilverSpace> mane umrezavanja**
<SilverSpace> ??
<tonil> da SilverSpace meni pitanje isto glupo,da profesor pripreme za kolokvij nema odgovora u skriptama
<jelly-home> tonil: zar postoji umrezavanje jednog racunala?
<tonil> ne postoji 
<tonil> nemojte cjepidlacit sada :P
<jelly-home> zasto onda ni... eh :-)
<DomaMuffin> kak sad, nemrem si slat promet s localhosta na localhost ? :!)
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo #sin chaga ko mutav
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: MC Hammer - U Can't Touch This, Views: 69931070, Rating: 98.27368%
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: ja sam svoj ohm kopirao s wiki, my nicode is weak :) 
<DomaMuffin> Mozda su oni c/p neki sotonisticki ohm ! :) 
<jelly-home> ΩΩΩΩΩΩ
<DomaMuffin> ovako mi izgleda kao nanizane guzice :) 
<DomaMuffin> ΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zavrsila sezona F1
<SilverSpace> :(
<ntcbow> imoli pobjednika?
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> sto moli :)
<ntcbow> SilverStonac
<ntcbow> bice vettel je oni svitski.. sad jeli?
<ntcbow> nemam tv
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> devet za redom 
<SilverSpace> pobjedio
<ntcbow> to internetu, to!!
<SilverSpace> puce
<tonil> hm nemogu nigdje nac strucnu definiciju enkapsulacije podataka
<DomaMuffin> tonil: onda je i nestrucna dovoljno dobra
<DomaMuffin> "In general, encapsulation is the inclusion of one thing within another thing so that the included thing is not apparent." a mozes i s wiki 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSqXqXAhf6o
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Weirdest Things In Google Street View, Views: 922912, Rating: 98.829374%
<SilverSpace> lol
<DomaMuffin> tonil: ako te netko pita za enkapsulaciju samo promrmljas nesto o kuvertiranju, rasprodaji hrvatske poste i odes
<tonil> heh
<tonil> ostalo mi je jos pitanje sto je segmentiranje lan mreze? nemogu nac u skriptama odgovor a ni na netu
<tonil> kad ovo obavim mogao bih obnoviti malo hrvatsku wiki stranicu,stvarno ima malo infa
<Mmike> tko sve nudi kolokaciju u .hr?
<CTCP3> hm, jel ilegalno posjedovat knjige o terorizmu, izradi oruzja, anarhiji itd.? navodno u nekim drzavama je, al ne znam kak je kod nas
<CTCP3> bas sam gledo neku seriju pa sam uocio
<CTCP3> da je navodno u UK zabranjeno posjedovat takvo nes
<jelly-home> anarchist cookbook navodno ima hrpu gresaka u receptima, rece jednom neki kemicar 
<CTCP3> to znam
<SilverSpace> koja igra na ledu 
<CTCP3> al me zanima kak je sa zakonima
<CTCP3> jel to samo ovi UK fasisti imaju svoje paranoje
<CTCP3> il je po cijelom svijetu tak
<CTCP3> jer ziher negdje na HDDima ima PDF te kuharice
<CTCP3> zamisli fore da ti dodje murja i optuzi za terorizam xD
<obruT> jelly-home: demit, zato mi nije uspio ekperiment na jarunu tam negdje 94-te :)
<obruT> al sam zato uredno zapalio prozor na djackom domu :)
<obruT> moja zena pametna osla biciklom na trening, a nije pogledala radarsku snimku :)
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: gresku imaju samo kasnije verzije koje je seedao 'the man' ! :) 
<DomaMuffin> sve bombe koje sam napravio  rade ! :) 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: imas li recept za sex bombu kak uloviti :)
<hbogner> blah u 4 dana 2 puta sma morao reinstalirati oba os-a
<hbogner> i win i linux, jer sam ih stavio na krivi disk, sporiji i bucniji
<hbogner> sad su na brzem i tisem
<ntcbow> hbogner: dd if=disk1 of=disk2 ?
<hbogner> ntcbow, ma jos sam nesto shebao i mjenao, i razliciti diskovi
<SilverSpace> paket poslan 26.9.2013 nije jos stigo 
<ntcbow> jel mos traceroute bacit na taj paket?
<SilverSpace> ntcbow: da i imasamo da je poslan kupcu 26.9.2013
<SilverSpace> bem im sveca 5m ledica cekam 
<ntcbow> oO jesi se vec raspitao sta je? di je?
<ntcbow> jeli to posta? ona zuta?
<SilverSpace> da dx
<jelly-home> pa, valjda je opet bio kongres ck sk kine
<SilverSpace> lol
<ntcbow> 1 bitcoin 600€ ???!?
<flyko> nice
<flyko> i got 0.07 btc
<flyko> :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, jel' znas koliko dodze kolokacija u iskonu?
<tonil> flyko, mineanje?
<tonil> stvarno razmisljam da uzmem par onih strojeva za mineanje
<tonil> :/
<tonil> project cars igra http://abload.de/img/291asfs83.jpg
<tonil> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2890/10745205216_ed00eaac73_b.jpg
<tonil> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3725/10743756714_0c60663f9e_c.jpg
<tonil> nevjerojatno dobro izgleda
<Mmike> tonil, asic?
<tonil> da
<SilverSpace> tek sam sad skuzio da sam krivu shemu gledao za spajanje rgb ledica 
<SilverSpace> fuck a pitao se zasto ne radi
<Mmike> tonil, brijes da se to isplati? kol'ko para, i kad ga mozes dobiti?
<tonil> pa nisam siguran,al brate ovo svaki dan raste vrijednost da to nije moguce,tak da bi se cak i moglo isplatit ak uparim 4-5 njih,mislim da je cijena jednog oko 2500 dolara a mozda ima i nest jeftinije za naci Mmike 
<tonil> a rok su valjda 2-3 mjeseca od narudzbe 
<tonil> neznam Hrki mi je preporucio i litecoin,mislim da to ima svjetlu buducnost i moglo bi zamijeniti uskoro bitcoin
<tonil> tak da se isplati kupit sada dok nisko mislim barem
<Mmike> litecoin nemres asicom mintat
<Mmike> bar ne jos
<Mmike> drugi kriptoalg
<Mmike> tj, drugi 'proof of work' algoritam
<Mmike> a bitcoin, neznam koliko mosh izmintat s asicom
<Mmike> za 2-3 mjeseca neznas dal' ce bitcoin ic jos gore
<Mmike> vjerojatno hoce, ali...
<Mmike> a s druge strane tezina mintanja stalno raste
<Mmike> i ja isto brijem da je bolje u litecoin uloziti
<CTCP3> ic ce gore ziher
<CTCP3> il u najgorem slucaju ostat na istom
<CTCP3> bar jos sljedecih 6 mj
<CTCP3> a poslije.. otompotom
<SilverSpace> evo posljedica kako sam i reko http://is.gd/r4b4t0
<SilverSpace> pokrenula se pizdarja 
<CTCP3> seljaci
<CTCP3> to su ovi iz markicinog krda
<CTCP3> klerotalibani iz u ime obitelji
<SilverSpace> uh to nema veze sa tim ni malo 
<CTCP3> ima
<CTCP3> ti su najglasniji kad je rijec o ustasama, bogu, crkvi itd
<SilverSpace> krivo
<CTCP3> tocno se vidi povezanost
<CTCP3> ima fina iq linija izmedju svih njih
<SilverSpace> uh zajebo bi se gadno
<CTCP3> SilverSpace : jos nisam vidio kretene koji velicaju ustase
<CTCP3> a pljuju protiv ovih markicevaca
<CTCP3> il obrnuto
<CTCP3> za markicevcu su, a pljuju po ustasluku
<CTCP3> gledaj malo po fbu i vidjet ces da su skoro svi za oboje
<SilverSpace> ak ti je mjerilo fb onda u kurac
<CTCP3> sto glasniji i zesci, to su vise za obje grane
<CTCP3> a jebiga, FB je danas "standard"
<CTCP3> vecina komentara po portalima je vezano s FB-om
<SilverSpace> fb je pranje mozga 
<CTCP3> neka je, to je sad sporedno
<SilverSpace> a ne standard
<CTCP3> kad vidim nekog zesceg katotalibana
<CTCP3> onak zadrtijeg
<CTCP3> odem mu na profil
<CTCP3> i skoro uvijek naletim na ustasluke i sl. sranja
<CTCP3> tocno se vidi povezanost
<CTCP3> kreteni <=> ustasluk <=> katotalibani <=> u ime obitelji <=> rvatine <=> hdz itd
<CTCP3> i kaj je najgore, ti koji su sve od gore navedenog
<CTCP3> su najzesci na svim raspravama i "akcijama"
<CTCP3> po cijele dane nis ne rade
<CTCP3> neg vise na takvim forumima, portalima, clancima..
<CTCP3> nemres se protiv njih borit
<CTCP3> vidis da su bas bolesno zatucani i opsjednuti
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> koji kernel imate na ubuntujima?
<SilverSpace> 3.11.0-13
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto pitas
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/
<Mmike> da se prestane o debiloidnostima pricat :)
<CTCP3> saboter xd
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<SilverSpace> 64-bitni Android nagodinu?
<igustin> issse
<MmikeDOMA> kretenski bnet
<igustin> mislio sam da je barem IRC pošteđen debiloidnosti :-/
<Mmike> igustin, ti si poduzetan covjek
<Mmike> i znas zakone
<Mmike> reci ti meni sad ovo
<Mmike> zasto su mene prebacili poreznjaci u mjesecni PDV
<Mmike> kad suradjujem samo sa SADom?
<SilverSpace> ides http://hot.net.hr/2013/11/24/0105007.48.jpg
<SilverSpace> nocas nisam spavao do 4h izgleda da me to i ovu noc ceka 
<obruT> SilverSpace: zasto ? :)
<SilverSpace> nesanica
#ubuntu-hr 2014-11-17
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<vileni> Mmike: http://lifehacker.com/chorus-is-a-powerful-web-based-remote-control-for-xbmc-1577148641
<Mmike> vileni, o
<Mmike> vileni, das ist muchos muchachos
<Mmike> inace, resio sam problem s 'nece mi apdejtat lajbrari'
<Mmike> sjebo sam ga s tim premjestanjem stvari
<Mmike> trebo sam rec 'remove from library' i onda readdat
<Mmike> to je jedini nacin za refhreshat, refresh opcija cesto ne radi
<Mmike> a update samo gleda nove stvari
<hrvojem_> Mmike, napravis cleanup library i onda poskeniras ponovo
<Mmike> hrvojem, da, to sam htio izbjec jer to traje do imendana
<hrvojem_> pa koliko ti stvari imas gore, meni ocisti za minutu-dvije
<vileni> Mmike: ima na wikiju nesto o toj tematici podfoldera
<Mmike> hrvojem, ocisti da, al' ponovo doda - cijelu noc :)
<vileni> ja na kraju isto tako, ako je za mene idem u files, ako je za ekipu onda ih pustim da gledaju popis filmova 2h i odustanu jer se ne mogu sloziti sto ce gledati :)
<vileni> ali recimo watchdog mi je super u kombinaciji sa sickrage
<vileni> jer je uvijek ista struktura
<vileni> sljedece mi je da napravim steam streaming na htpc i launcher koji ce pokretati steam big picture 
<Mmike> tail -F se sjebe ak mu se obrise direktorij ispod :/
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.wittytv.it/tu-si-que-vales/sara-x/495852/ # ako ova nije pobijedila, namjesteno je. 
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Ono kad ti konvencija imenovanja nalaže da korisniku daš USR "drekić".
<jelly-home> :-D
<jelly-home> ko ga j, nek on jedini bude domagojr
<BotaniCar> Tak je i zavrsilo, poslao sam principalu noticu da se u nekim slucajevima ne mogu drzati konvencije :)
<jelly-home> ili stavis dva slova od imena
<BotaniCar> I dalje bi bilo insinuirajuce, okrenuo sam redosljed, zal mi couka :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wRvd3auw6mw
<datase> YouTube: The Hoff Singing The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air Theme - 0:01:45 - 278,068 views - 1726 likes / 27 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Veli mi smart za jedan disk "198 Offline_Uncorrectable   ----C-   100   100   000    -    88" ; el da menjam, il' da cekam ? :D
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly-home> note to self: ctrl-alt-del na ubuntu se _ne_ prenosi preko remote desktopa 
<BotaniCar> jelly: :)))))))))))))))))))))))))) jesi ga ! :) 
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: koliku bi placu dobijao tvoj stilist ? Ili bi stavka u zivotopisu bila dovoljna nagrada ? :D
<BotaniCar> Zašto malog cigana u prvom razredu nitko ne dira? 
<BotaniCar> - Zato Å¡to mu je tata u osmom.
<SilverSpace> Što jedino ne želiš da susjedu crkne?
<SilverSpace> Router!
<SilverSpace> wifi router
<jelly-home> no no, ne objasnjavati viceve
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/pao-server-izvanredno-stanje-u-bolnici
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> ocemo "skupstinu" izorganizirat?
<Mmike> pivce neko, i to?
<Mmike> budz0r: ping
<Mmike> ivoks: tebe necu nit pitat :)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> ja sam u amerika
<Mmike> lijepo je to :)
<jelly-home> mene treba grasak
<BotaniCar> Joj, informaticari u zdravstvu :) Mogao bi odeblju knjigu napisati o sranjima koja mi supruga prica. Vezano, njena nedavna CEZIH edukacija je potvrdila da se ne popravljaju vremenom :) Necu vise pisati, ruke mi drhte :)
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> nemoj mi cezih
<Mmike> banda nesposobnjakovica
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: pa da onda ne bi sve to privatizirao :-|
<BotaniCar> jelly: vjeruj mi da bi ti operativno osoblje svakog odjela doniralo ciglicu kave, ako nista vise :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj ti imas s CEZIHom ? 
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> pred mjesec dana bili kod doktora u nedjelju u dezurnoj pedrijatrijskoj ambulanti
<Mmike> i zena tamo utpikala u kompjuktor sta je bilo i utipkala efedrin+amoksicilin
<Mmike> pitali za povijest bolesti, ne treba, veli doktorka dezurka, 'u kompjuktoru je'
<Mmike> reko ok
<Mmike> dosli u apoteku, dali knjizicu, ovi dali lijekove po e-receptu
<Mmike> sve super
<Mmike> zovem sutradan (pon) nasu perdrijatricu da otvori zeni bolovanje, veli ova, kaj kaj pa ja tu nist ne vidim
<Mmike> i faka,t nema
<Mmike> i sad natez natez doktorka zivcana nemrem s njom pricat (ne krivim ju, ima 19234132 balave djece i nadrkanih roditelja dnevno) i odem u apoteku
<Mmike> i veli zena da se kod njih vidi da je lijek izdan al' da ga u cezihu vise nema, jer su ga oni 'povukli'
<Mmike> zove ona cezih za mene
<Mmike> i pazi kaj cezlih veli
<Mmike> da su oni izdali lijek na svoju ruku!
<Mmike> na kraju su skuzili da u biti nisu
<Mmike> i da je sve ok
<Mmike> zakaj se kod moje doktorke to JOS ne vidi, nemam pojma
<Mmike> nit to, nit povijest bolesti
<Mmike> tak da, topla prepruka, ne vjerovat kompjuktorima 
<Mmike> vileni: kak se zove onaj autoskidator torenta?
<Mmike> mrzim mongo
<BotaniCar> Mmike: :(
<vileni> Mmike: sickrage
<SilverSpace> Jamie Oliver svoju djecu za kaznu 'šopa' čili papričicama
<jelly-home> fun
<SilverSpace> U moje vrijeme mene bi izgrdili zbog toga, ali danas se to više ne smije
<SilverSpace> Poppy za pet minuta zaboravila što je učinila i tražila ga je jabuku koju je on potajce premazao papričicom
<SilverSpace> svijet otiso u kurac
<BotaniCar> Kaj vise nitko jednostavno ne nalupa dijete po guzici ? :) Ili ga ne pusti van u subotu .. 
<BotaniCar> Kod mene je oboje djelovalo i ne zamjeram starcima nikaj :)
<BotaniCar> Ima negdje informacija za konkretan model diska, koliko ima "spare" sektora ?
<BotaniCar> ovaj smart koji sam pejstao iznad mi je potpuno van konteksta .. 88 nedostupnih blokova od raspolozivih koliko ? 
<obrut> mrzim onaj trenutak kad pokrenem neku pizdariju poput restrukturiranja baze, a onda se sjetim da provjerim jesam li u dobrom tabu - dobrom serveru :P
<BotaniCar> :) Vi bar imate backup svega, right ! Right ? .. sorry for asking :)
 * obrut ćuti :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne smijes vise ni vikat na klinca a ne da ga jos istuces pa te prijavi na plavi telefon 
<Mmike> http://ssd.userbenchmark.com/
<Mmike> preobro
<Mmike> predobro
<SilverSpace> mojeg frenda je njegov klinac prijavio 
<SilverSpace> skoro su dobili oba roditelja slom zivaca mislim da se mama jos nije ni oporavila bilo je to cca prije pet godina 
<SilverSpace> zajebano jako zajebano 
<SilverSpace> Chorus nije los
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kol'ko je star bio mali?
<Mmike> i za kaj ih je prijavio?
<SilverSpace> peti razred
<SilverSpace> razmazeno deriste sin jedinac stari se derao na njega zbog skole
<calmpitbull> mi moze netko objasniti zasto neke stranice ne mozes gledat kod nas...mislim cemu svrha tog zabranjivanja
<Hrki> svrha je da platis
<calmpitbull> mah glupost
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: stranice sa kakvim sadrzajem?
<calmpitbull> http://www.muscleandfitness.com/athletes-celebrities/news/eye-ear-ufc-fighter-leslie-smiths-ear-explodes-during-fight?fb
<calmpitbull> recimo ovo
<jelly-home> um, stranica se uredno otvorila
<calmpitbull> je al video nije
<calmpitbull> a mislim mozes nac sve to drugdje al koji vrag zabrana
<calmpitbull> pa nije to pay per view
<jelly-home> ako novine nemaju licencu da to prenesu vani, nemaju
<jelly-home> mozda neko drugi ima licencu za UFC za hrvatsku, pa taj moze uploadati svoju kopiju
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: sve mi je jasno al stvarno glupost
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: imas za chrome nadojeb pa onda mozes gledat i video 
<jelly-home> rascistit ce se to za 10-20 godina :-)
<calmpitbull> ma nadam se da cu bit negdje u kanadi ili finskoj ili kaj ja znam na ibizi
<jelly-home> negdje je bio VPS za 8 dolara godisnje u jamerici, pa si digni proxy ak te veseli
<BotoMlat1> SilverSpace: nek me prijavi, ak' mu je u domu bolje .. 
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: ma ne dam 8 dolara za 3 minute videa
<BotoMlat1> "imas nadojeb" !! vidim da se Mmiketova terminologija primila, lijepo za vidjeti :) 
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat1: sumljam da bi tak reko kad bi do tog doslo 
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: hole.org 
<SilverSpace> i gledaj do mile volje 
<SilverSpace> hola.org
<BotoMlat1> i ja .. mislim, nemrem nikom u prici nish zamerit, plavi telefon treba postojat .. kad bi imao nacin za daljeno definiranje razmazene derladi, brijem da bi bio bogat :) 
<BotoMlat1> *udaljeno
<SilverSpace> zajebano je to 
<jelly-home> BotoMlat1: drzat papirologiju i snimke kad si se derao na dijete :-)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/44882/kad-se-dijelilo-u-svaki-red-je-stala-dvaput-
<jelly-home> Libanonka
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiKT4r1XfPc
<datase> YouTube: Amateurfußballer schwimmen im Matsch - 0:00:31 - 6,568 views - 46 likes / 4 dislikes
<SilverSpace> odvalio se 
<SilverSpace> jebote led tu od jedne poznanice klinka od 5 godina ima leukemiju 
<SilverSpace> pa kad prije 
<weshmashian> BotoMlat1: stavka u CV-u ti je sasma dovoljna nagrada :)
<obrut> e jesam ga smuckao veceru... gustina (ne ivana) ima po cijeloj kuhinji... glavno jelo presoljeno, riza neslana... barem ce se kad se pomjesa to izjednacit :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: :)
<SilverSpace> pa di je zena da kuha 
<obrut> zena se zajebava... i dolazi fino na gotovu veceru :P
<BotoMlat1> A da joj posaljes poruku da zvekne sendvic vani? :D
<obrut> BotoMlat1: jes gledo film "gone girl" ?
<Mmike> gustin?
<Mmike> to je ono k'o brasno?
<obrut> da :)
<obrut> uvijek ga rasipam po cijeloj kuhinji :)
<SilverSpace> http://i.imgur.com/hcOSm.gif
<Mmike> super je ovaj mongo kad radi :)
<Mmike> doso, ubio primaryja
<Mmike> sve radi
<Mmike> rebooto primaryja
<Mmike> ovaj se sam spojio i sve cica mica cucucuc
#ubuntu-hr 2014-11-18
<Mmike> http://www.protis.hr/products/details/kabel-esata-na-esata-ii-50cm/43212
<Mmike> knj?
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<tonil> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> morgen
<markosejic> d jutro
<tonil> http://i.imgur.com/2bhuZ7V.jpg
<BotaniCar1> Cipsi od spinata ? Uat di eksual fak ? https://nutristo.com/blog/Cips-od-spinata/56 
<Mmike> jelly, zeni backupiram disk preko USBa (jer mi onaj sharkoonov eSATA pimpek ne radi, to je TRECI koji mi je crko - USB radi, stavim disk, preko usba radi, preko esata pimpekari)
<Mmike> ugl, imam 31MB/sec pri citanju
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kakve to diskove kupujes 
<SilverSpace> ne valjda od obrut :)
<SilverSpace> njegovi su svi izlizani :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa usb sucelje neda brze
<Mmike> jel' ima netko za preporucit neki solidan 'dock' za diskove sa esata suceljem prem akompu?
<SilverSpace> ja imam neki Sharkoon esata ali nemam na kompu prikljucak pa ga nisam ni probao 
<SilverSpace> usb ide ok 
<Mmike> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=eksterno-kuciste-delock-msata-usb-3-0-esata&option=artikl&id_artikl=051.619.040
<SilverSpace> ima i lan ali radi samo na windoze 
<Mmike> brijem ovo
<SilverSpace> meni su bolji dockovi mogu ustekat u njega bilo koji sata disk 
<Mmike> http://telebit.hr/Ku-i-te-USB-Orico-Docking-station-2-5--3-5--SATA-HDD--USB3-0-eSATA---ORICO-6518SUS3-/p/704751508.aspx
<Mmike> to, recimo?
<Mmike> "This small aluminium-enclosure by Delock enables you to install a mSATA SSD" <- ovo iz linksa
<SilverSpace> ja imam ovog http://www.links.hr/?naziv=tvrdi-disk-dodatak-sharkoon-sata-quickport-pro-lan&option=artikl&id_artikl=051.518.052
<Mmike> fail :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e, to imam i ja sam moj nema lan
<Mmike> i esata ne radi
<Mmike> tj, radi
<Mmike> al' kilavo
<Mmike> cesto ne prepozna disk
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> mozda je to radi prasine, kajjaznam
<SilverSpace> moj radi ok
<BotaniCar1> jelly , kak se debian nosi s instalacijom na arm platformi, trebam na kaj posebno pazit' ? 
<Mmike> http://www.oricoonline.us/info.aspx?pid=621
<Mmike> to cemo
<Mmike> i bok
<Mmike> idem u ofis
<Mmike> vidimo se
<BotaniCar1> Konkretno, trebao bi jednog naselit na server cija specka kaze da OS mora podrzavati armhf arhitekturu, na https://www.debian.org/ports/arm/ to ne vidim 
<Hrki> sta je sa ovim serverom, svako malo me baca
<Hrki> a jos sam na par servera i samo freenode puca
<SilverSpace> Hrki: meni ne 
<Hrki> preko kojeg ti ides???
<Hrki>  chat.freenode.net
<Hrki> ja idem preko toga
<tonil> zavisi koji uzmes hmp_ 
<tonil> Hrki, *
<tonil> meni su latvijski i nizozemski pucali non stop
<Hrki> idem i preko ssl-a?
<Hrki> mozda zato puca?
<tonil> nebi trebalo
<tonil> ovaj moj sadasnji drzi vec misec dana
<SilverSpace> Hrki: irc.freenode.net
<SilverSpace> probaj 
<BotaniCar1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=kbKcL7q8RJU
<datase> YouTube: Disorder Slayer and Ice T - 0:05:00 - 27,511 views - 209 likes / 4 dislikes
<BotaniCar1> neoprani bradonje i trash metal mjuza| rnda rnda trnda| to je IT
<SilverSpace> kaj ti slusas 
<BotaniCar1> Ajs tija i slejere, kaj drugo :) Nisam dobar link dao, evo cijeli OST: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBNRcFA63xg
<datase> YouTube: Judgment Night - OST - 0:45:51 - 38,615 views - 267 likes / 1 dislikes
<BotaniCar1> Nemres ne slusat, vidze: Living Colour & Run DMC ; Biohazard & Onyx # krem de la krem :) 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar1: debian userspace nema posebnih poblema s armom, ali svaki prokleti board je drukciji i ima posebni boot loader, posebni kernel, posebni hardver...
<BotaniCar1> jelly: razgledam ove: http://labs.online.net/ 
<BotaniCar1> frajeri mi se cine brutalni i brijem to pocet trosit cim sastave cjenik, ako ne budu bezobrazni
<jelly-home> Marvell Armada 370/XP
<jelly-home> BotaniCar1: https://www.debian.org/ports/armhf/
<BotaniCar1> Vidzeh. Ne spominju armhf arhitekturu na stranici, nisam uchen o ARMovima , pa mozda ne vidim ocito , koristi li se i drugi termin ?
<calmpitbull> ola muheras
<jelly-home> BotaniCar1: stranica je hopelessly outdated.
<jelly-home> debian ima armhf arhitekturu
<BotaniCar1> Onda je to to. Thx ! 
<BotaniCar1> Nego, komandlajn alat kojim bi u ( novi ili postojeci, svejedno mi je ) PDF dodao header/footer ? Ima tko kaj ?
<tonil> hm hm
<tonil> http://www.24sata.hr/reporteri/pravio-se-vazan-palio-gume-na-raskrizju-pa-razbio-maserati-394000?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Status&utm_content=394000&utm_campaign=24sata+Facebook+status
<tonil> lol
<tonil> karma is a bitch
<BotaniCar1> pdftk mi je pomogao ; "pdftk infile.pdf background background.pdf output outfile.pdf" , samo prije toga treba u necem drugom sloziti prazan dokument s headerom / footerom 
<weshmashian> mornin''
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar1> Muahahaha, ako si zelite dati jos posla, dajte nekaj kaj ste napravili menadzmentu na uvid :) Oni zacas "pomognu" s jos par , njima zgodnih, detalja :) je da ti detalji cijeli prethodni koncept bace kroz prozor, no kaj sad :) 
<BotaniCar1> ukua, zvucim k'o moji programeri :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar1: imam winXP koji su hibernirani
<Mmike> imam hard disk, jel'
<Mmike> i sad hocu pretocit sve s tog harda na drugi hard koji je manji
<Mmike> pa sam mislio gpartedom smanjit patriciju
<Mmike> ocel' se sta sjebat s obzirom da je hibernirano to?
<BotaniCar1> Vjerojatno, zakaj ti je bed upalit' kantu tek toliko da ih poweroffas ? 
<BotaniCar1> *vjerojatno nece
<Mmike> a nije
<Mmike> al' to je od zene laptop
<Mmike> i hard je kod mene u ofisu
<Mmike> a ne zelim da zna da joj turam ssd i jos gigu rama u stroj :)
<Mmike> pa sam milsio to sve tu doma odradid
<BotaniCar1> Nemas kam ddat originalni disk, za backup ?
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> al' opet :D
<BotaniCar1> onda te bas briga, probaj, AFAIR , trebalo bi raditi bez beda
<BotaniCar1> jebenti, zakaj je tolika nauka skriptno dodati brjeve stranica u PDF ? :) 
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> prejebno je kaj gparded hoce radit s image fileom :D
<BotaniCar1> ja si brijem doma slozit' da mi se windowsi bootaju iz vmdk-a 
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/tesla-k80-graficka-kartica-24gb-memorije/137749.aspx
<BotaniCar1> tonil: postavljas VDI za neku firmu pa ti to treba ? :D
<markosejic> d dan
<jelly-home> mozda omanji HPC cluster?
<BotaniCar1> Kaj ljudi kojima treba manji set racunalnih resursa to jos uvijek rade lokalno ? Mislio sam da je to samo za mastodonte kojima trebaju superracunala, a da svi drugi vedre i oblache po klaudovima - jeftinije je, ako ti matematika nije kor bizniz
<jelly-home> heh, nisam ocekivao Nine Inch Nails na CMC kanalu
<BotaniCar1> o0o0o , kaj te ponukalo da opche palis CMC ? :)
<tonil> hurt?
<jelly-home> BotaniCar1: stara upali CMC ili narodni ili radio kaj
<BotaniCar1> Kak su perfridni microsoftovci :) Tocno sam skuzio pravilnost, ako nakon X sati po obavijesti da moras restartati sustav, to ne napravis, onda ti shebu misa i tastaturu :) Svaki put isto, i svaki put drugaciji updateovi ( u nekim iteracijama cak nemaju veze s periferijama) :)
<jelly-home> tonil: da
<jelly-home> pustaju obrade zadnjih sat vremena, jazzy bijelo dugme, jazzy magazin, pa je valjda ovo islo
<jelly-home> BotaniCar1: kak si sjebu misa i tastaturu
<jelly-home> s/si/ti/
<BotaniCar1> jelly: tak da ne rade. Danas mi disejblalo tastaturu, dodjem na posao, vidim da ne radi, logiram se s onscreen tastaturom , i najednom i tipkovnica proradi
<BotaniCar1> Pratim taj sindrom od kad sam prvu betu 8ice stavio 
<BotaniCar1> ( ponavlja mi se i na racunalima doma )
<BotaniCar1> In other news, veli shefica da me u prizemlju ceka kutija s novom stolicom ! :) weeeheee
<igor_> zelim pokrenuti projekt Ubuntu- izacije drzavnog aparata, mail igor.corkovic@gmail.com
<BotaniCar1> heh, dugo je izdrzao
<tonil> lol
<BotaniCar1> Nisam mogao odoljeti da ga ne skicne, vlasnik nek'vog poslovnog inkubatora, ni crtice o iskustvu s ITom, brijem da lik gleda kak omastiti brk dok drugi rade </evil>
<jelly-home> http://www.jamesallenonf1.com/2014/11/leaked-letter-to-ecclestone-shows-small-f1-teams-desperation-over-unfair-f1-money-distribution/
<jelly-home> BotaniCar1: nemam nista protiv brkomasta ako ce krasti i praznohodati manje od treuntnih
<BotaniCar1> jelly: ni ja, kad covjek ima ikakvog pojam o cem prica. Sudjelovao sam u pokusaju da se promijeni platforma u "samo" jednoj bolnici, necu ni pricati na sto smo nailazili. Za tako nesto se inicijalno mora uloziti,a  u predizborno kvazi-recesijskoj godini, IMO, od tog nema nish
<BotaniCar1> Mislim, aj prebaci samo zdravstvo na linux , bez lipe ( a lipe nemaju, samo dugove) 
<jelly-home> ma, daj samo slozi klaster onoj bolnici u Zadru :-)
<BotaniCar1> :) 
<jelly-home> padne server, nista ne radi... daj me nemoj
<BotaniCar1> Ako cemo pravo, kriticni su sustavi i aparatura radili. Najveci bed je bio s papirologijom, i to je bilo lako rjesivo da je ikakav arhitekt sustava makar bacio oko na to kaj zovu bolnickom informatikom. 
<jelly-home> papirologija je u bolnici kritican biznis proces, ako kroz to idu nalazi, otpusnice i kurci
<jelly-home> da ne velim doslovno od zivotne vaznosti
<BotaniCar1> kako je kritican, od cekanja papira se ne umire, eventualno nemres doma prije. Nalazi i ostalo ce naci svoj put , taman da je i pozar ( ako mogu vjerovati supruzi ) 
<jelly-home> od manjka nalaza za nekog tko je ozbiljno bolestan se umire, kako ne
<jelly-home> samo nemres jednostavno kvantificati
<BotaniCar1> pa velim ti, ako si na hitnoj i trebas nalaz, onda je redovna praksa  ( i propisana procedura ) da djelatnik labosa ili odjela pjeske ode po nalaz. A ,velim, aparatura ima standalone mod rada i pretrage su se mogle obavljati
<jelly-home> to je ok
<BotaniCar1> Uvjeravam te da se od ovog nikom nije moglo desiti da umre. Ja vidim problem u arhitekturi takvog sustava koja dopusta da neki tamo server bude kritican. 
<BotaniCar1> No, to si i ti ponad napisao
<jelly-home> ali ti kolicina pretraga pada, raste red na cekanju, itd itd
<BotaniCar1> Jest. Ali primjenimo trijazu i na to. Hitni naprijed, ostali stoj. Ako si cekao CT 6 mjeseci i nisi umro, neces ni do sutra
<jelly-home> (i imas onog hrvatskog Husu)
<BotaniCar1> :) 
<jelly-home> od 500 ljudi koji cekaju CT 6 mjeseci, 1 ce imati neko sranje zbog kojeg ce mu zivot biti kraci 5 godina
<BotaniCar1> Al ti nece umrijet na odjelu,pa te nitko nece moci lako tuziti </neetican_rezon>
<jelly-home> to je 5/80 = 0.0625 umrle osobe
<jelly-home> stara je imala infarkt pred mjesec dana, pa njurgam.  Za neke stvari su joj u HZZO instituciji dali termin 02.2016.
<jelly-home> umjesto toga, potrosila je 4000kn i odradila sve kod privatnika
<BotaniCar1> :( nadam se da je mama dobro i baci drugi put /msg, ako nikako , sve ide prek veze :(
<jelly-home> ak vec moram platit, platit cu tamo di ce biti ljubazni i da gospodjo, izvolite gospodjo
 * BotaniCar1 nods
<kre> ae
<BotaniCar1> Bok, kre
<BotaniCar1> kre: samo sam cekao kad ces na FB:Sistemci Hrvatska napisati koliko ti se cPanel gadi :)
<kre> pa da, kad je zesce govno :)
<jelly-home> kak se neki put sjebem sa legacy sustavima... mislim lako cu migrirati diskove online preko mreze, kad ono RHEL5 nema ni nbd ni drbd ni nista
<kre> bok icarus99 :)
<jelly-home> ok, ima nbd.ko... zbuildam userspace, kad ono stari nbd nije kompatibilan sa tekucim userspaceom
<icarus99> bok svima
<hmp_> kre: icarus99: sad cu gazdi da vas tuzim, samo masturbirate
<icarus99> samo lurkam
<jelly-home> (nbd je inace prastara tehnologija iz kernela 2.2)
<BotaniCar1> od ovih pornjavatora vise nemosh ni spamat kanal . 
<tonil> pobjegose svi
<Mmike> hmp: pa kud odu ovi sad?
<Mmike> hmp: sta nije andjelko pejsto neki jubitourl u svom stilu? :)
<hmp> Mmike: radit nesto!
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> od kad se kod vas radi?
<Mmike> ja kad sam bio tamo nisam nista radio
<Mmike> nemoj mi sad pricat bajke da i TI nesto radis! :D
<hmp> znam :)
<Mmike> neznas ti nisht :)
<Mmike> ti sam mislis da znas :)
<Mmike> de je svedara, niste mu dali, jadnom, nit da na rucak ode
<SilverSpace> uh
<Mmike> daklem, imao sam veeeeeeeeliki file, ashu.ddimg, velik 150 GB. Onda sam rekao: pv ashu.ddimg | pigz -c9 > ashu.ddimg.gz
<Mmike> dok se to radilo sam kopirao jos neki image na disk
<Mmike> kad su pv/pigz zavrsili obrisao sam ashu.ddimg (150 GB)
<Mmike> medjutoa, df i dalje pokazuje da je disk pun
<Mmike> lsof ne pokaze nista
<Mmike> ima li netko hint?
<hmp> a du kaze da je disk 'ne-pun'?
<Mmike> du kaze da nema
<Mmike> /dev/sda1       451G  408G   21G  96% /mnt/sda1
<Mmike> a trebalo bi bit 170 GB prazno
<BotoMlat> Mmike http://serverfault.com/questions/275206/disk-full-du-tells-different-how-to-further-investigate
<BotoMlat> il ti imas obrnuto ? </dumb>
<BotoMlat> kak god, brijem da imas nekaj lockano, i nije eksli obrisano ( kao u odgovoru 7 )
<SilverSpace> bumbum
<hmp> Mmike: sta kaze da nema?
<BotoMlat> *drums*
<Mmike> hmp: kad poceram du na /mnt/sda1 veli du da imam fajlova za 250GB
 * jelly-home se pravi Englez
<BotoMlat> mane stani !!! http://serverfault.com/questions/275206/disk-full-du-tells-different-how-to-further-investigate
<hmp> ma
<BotoMlat> ups
<hmp> onda nisi dobro lsof pogledo
<BotoMlat> ovo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oys4Q3DORB8&list=PL8CEFA690001D90D0#t=100
<datase> YouTube: Krv Istoka&RTC Klosarska narav full album - 0:38:38 - 857 views - 14 likes / 3 dislikes
<jelly-home> Mmike: alzo fun i nevidljivo sa lsofom: swapon /path/to/swap/file
<Mmike> root@MIKE ~> losetup -a
<Mmike> /dev/loop4: [0801]:24772610 (/mnt/sda1/ISO/mario/ashu-backup/ashu.ddimg)
<Mmike> etoga!
<Mmike> jelly: ljubim te u pupak
<BotoMlat> \o/
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat: upisi u google bumbum brazil
<jelly-home> kinky
<hmp> o lol
<jelly-home> nisam znao za lsof +L1
<BotoMlat> SilverSpace: vec su mi dostavili, na poslu ... #ono_kad_ti_se_digne_na_poslu_a_ne_radis_u_takvoj_firmi_da_je_to_ok :(
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> /dev/sda1       451G  261G  167G  62% /mnt/sda1
<Mmike> jelly: thnx 
<Mmike> super mi je kak on ZNA sto sam ja radio :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: nisi prvi koji radi iste greske kao neko drugi :-)
<Mmike> super je kak ekipa ima ideje kaj sve ne valja na ubuntu-hr.org
<Mmike> al' nitko nebi napravio nist da se to promjeni :)
<Mmike> veli lik, nemate vijesti uopce
<Mmike> reko, daj vijesti, salji mi linkove ja cu ih posataviti, ako ispadne da si dobar, dobis pristup i rokaj
<Mmike> i nema lika
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> *zrikavci*
<jelly-home> ^^ uvijek kad neko veli da bi nes trebalo _radit_
<jelly-home> razlog zasto se systemd usvaja svugdi
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> fakat se, znaci, usvaja
<jelly-home> jer oni actually nes i rade i rjesavaju probleme kad se pojave
<Mmike> jebeme disleksicnog
<jelly-home> svi koji se bune, bune se ali ne nude nikakvu konkretnu alternativu
<Mmike> napisem: unit_remote = "%s:%s" (relation_get('hostname'), relation_get('port'))
<Mmike> i dobijem"str object is not callable"
<Mmike> 15 minuta buljenja i sranja da skuzim da mi fali % ismedju " i (
<Mmike> bar sam resio de mi disk spejs nesto :)
<jelly-home> ko kaze da pajton nema syntax sugar
<hmp> jelly-home: s druge strane su uspjeli tolko izvrijedjat covjeka da se makne s pkg-systemd projekta :)
<Mmike> trebo sam u biti unit_remote = "{}:{}'.format(... kurcipalci...) to je tek pravi sugar :)
<hmp> to je whole new level zrikavaca tamo
<SilverSpace> nis to ne valja :)
<Mmike> hmp: jos malo i moc ces svu pornjavu na fribiesdi prebacit :)
<jelly-home> hmp: bar troje je dalo otkaze u debianu u zadnje vrijeme
<Mmike> hmp: sta bi s onim mongodbom sto se raspado onim nekim likovima? jel' se to popravilo, je'l bio bed u mongou ili?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: si kupio dock za dusk
<SilverSpace> disk*
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jesam, onaj, rico
<Mmike> 200 kuna
<Mmike> radi fino
<Mmike> stane i 2.5 i 3.5 disk unutra
<Mmike> jedno kaj ima externo napajanje
<Mmike> onaj na linsk stranicama moze esatap i moze esata + usb power
<Mmike> al' dobro
<SilverSpace> nije to uopce lose kaj ima vanjsko napajanje 
<SilverSpace> puno pouzdanije je ebo preko usb_a
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jedino kaj je on/off tipka, onak... fakat jadna :)
<SilverSpace> :) jebiga imas debele prste 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: eto, kopiram podatke na SSD kroz to, 200 MB/sec
<SilverSpace> koji disk je to 
<jelly-home> USB3 bi valjda trebao radit jednako dobro, al ne znam nikog ko to ima da nesto veli o tome
<SilverSpace> mislim da taj disk ni ne moze brze 
<Mmike> jelly: ovo ima i usb3, a ploca doma ima usb3 pa cu da probam
<Mmike> SilverSpace: 200MB/sec je iznimno dobvro :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vjerojatno da je brzi ssd disk islo bi to i brze 
<SilverSpace> usb 3 leti 
<SilverSpace> koliko mu to usb stick omogucuje
<jelly-home> tko leti vrijedi
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> pa e
<Mmike> usb3 je nesh brzi od satae
<jelly-home> a jel radi smartctl perk toga?
<jelly-home> ak radi, puna saka brade
<jelly-home> (also, kolka ti je razlika u potrosnji CPU%)
<Mmike> jelly: jbg
<Mmike> jelly: ugasio sad, idem doma
<Mmike> probam od doma pa javim
<Mmike> root@MIKE ~> partprobe 
<Mmike> Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> STA NEBI MOGLO VISH DA MOZE
<Mmike> konj
<Mmike> vidimo se od doma, leute
<ivoks> Mmike
<ivoks> evo manager ti sjedi do mene i prevodim mu tvoje psovke
<jelly-home> "horse"
<Mmike> ivoks: prevedi: najebem li se mongou matere :)
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> al nemosh rec 'jebem mongou mater'
<jelly-home> ivoks: one kreativne, pretpostavljam, sa puno sunaca i pridjeva?
<Mmike> ma, tuzno je to
<jelly-home> i ljubljenja?
<Mmike> pricam s kolegom neki dan o tom usranom mongou
<Mmike> i skuzimo sranje
<Mmike> i ja pocnem psovat
<Mmike> i ovaj slusa i veli 'aj, translate'
<Mmike> reko, neznam :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> idem doma, dete ceka
<Mmike> ajte
<ivoks> preveo
<ivoks> veli da cete morati razgovarati
<ivoks> pita jesi li pod stresom
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> ili one obicne? <Mmike> testiram kurac i skuzim da opce ne deployam svoje promjene neko sranja iz charmstorea! <Mmike> mater <Mmike> ae <Mmike> kriva linija mi zakomentirana u deployerovom yamlu <Mmike> jebem ti charmove i debugiranje istih <Mmike> da ti jebem
<jelly-home> kak opce prevesti "testiram neki kurac" a da ostane u duhu
<BotoMlat> da, interesantno je da uopce mozes pimpach staviti u neki negativan kontekst
<BotoMlat> ima ko kakav pimpek o V2P ubuntuja ? Brij'o sam si u virtualki slozit sve, pa sam puknut na zeljezo, prek mreze. Plx :)
 * jelly-home samo P2V.  Weirdo.
<BotoMlat> Ma joj, Mmike reci mu da je virtualizacija drek
<jelly-home> virtualizacija je super.  Kad imas licence za platformu koja actually radi
<BotoMlat> ste vidli one openlabs kaj sam linkal iznad presuper su. 
<BotoMlat> treba radit hardver kaj je mali,ne trosi struju i racuna k'o mutav
<jelly-home> BotoMlat: jesi vidio da im je "disk" prek mreze na nbd divajsu
<BotoMlat> vidio sam i tvoj minirant za nbd i EL5 :) 
<jelly-home> nagradno pitanje je dal mozes tcpdumpom posnifat, pod ispravnim uvjetima (arp spoofing ;-), sadrzaj diska tudjih susjednih masina
<BotoMlat> Ne, ako imas switcheve glupe kao moj.
<jelly-home> mmm, zar nije da se glupi jos lakse poisonaju nego pametni
<jelly-home> pojma, ja sam u zivotu jednom vidio provalu prek arp poisona, bila je impresivna ali na totalno blesavoj nebitnoj mrezi
<BotoMlat> cuj, ako se *slucajno* nadjemo s opremom u istom datacentru, mozemo nekaj probat' :D
<jelly-home> koristili su to za transparent proxy i rewrite svih html stranica da imaju njihove reklame
<SilverSpace> kad bi morao nekome objasni o cemu vi pricate hebote led prije bi umro nego objasnio 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: kao ono, da bi razumio rekurziju, moras prvo razumjet rekurziju? 
<BotoMlat> Ispada da clonezilla moze isklonirat kaj god hoces, di god hoces, i to mo'sh i klikat' :) 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: lako objasnit vama dvojici ali ajde ti to objasni mojojj mami :)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: velis da je to kao prisluskivanje telefona, i ubacivanje reklama u razgovor
<jelly-home> a bez prekidanja veze
<SilverSpace> http://www.dnevno.hr/i/data/2014/11/18/137784/321115.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/-uzas--svi-igraci-su-bili-zeleni-po-cijelm-tijelu--azeri-obojili-travu-da-bolje-izgleda-na-tv-u-/1237377/
<SilverSpace> koji genijalci
<tonil1> SilverSpace, originalna ideja
<tonil1> nema sta
<obrut> zna li tko, jel vecina servisa radi ispumpavanje goriva iz motora ili treba ici u ovlasteni ?
<obrut> naime, zena mi je uspjela natociti benzin u dizelasa :P
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<BotoMlat> Kaj ono vozis ? Citao sam za tipove kojima je samo jedan dio ( ne sjecam e koji) riknuo + ispumpavanje gorica + slep sluzba
<hrvojem_> pa jel ne bi trebalo bit ok, ako nije palila auto i vozila se? samo se rezvar isprazni i to je to. Inace bi moglo kostat
<obrut> vozila se oko kilometar, ne vise
<obrut> i skuzila je tek kad je auto poceo cudno zvucat, ali taman kod zgrade gdje je parkirala
<tonil1> obrut, lololololololololololo 
<tonil1> "<obrut> naime, zena mi je uspjela natociti benzin u dizelasa :P"
<tonil1> daj stavite ovo u topic
<hrvojem_> ne znam, prijateljica je natenkirala krivo, ekipa sa benzinske joj je pomogla _odgurat_ auto do parkinga, kasnije je serviser samo ispumpao rezeverar i nije bilo problema
<BotoMlat> hrvojem_: frendica vozi Ladu Nivu ? :D
<hrvojem_> haha ne, astru
<obrut> vidim ja, smjesno je vama, meni nije :P auto kupljen ove godine
<Mmike> obrut, to nebi smio bit neki veliki bed
<Mmike> obrut, prazan auto, pun tank napunila?
<Mmike> ak da, onda odi na pumpu da ti ispumpaju benzin van (to ces platit neku paru), natoci dizl i upali auto
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> koji auto?:)
<Mmike> ak je neki novi novi dizl, onda nek ti odvuku auto u servis
<Mmike> ak je escort iz '95te, onda nebi smio imat nikakvih bedova
<obrut> bio je na rezervi, ona natankala pun rezervar
<obrut> vozila se nesto manje od kilometra i taman pred zgradom se auto poceo cudno ponasat
<obrut> auto je skoda roomster, 1.3 tdi motor
<obrut> zvace slep sluzbu (srecom ima hak clanarinu) pa ce otfurat na ispumpavanje i to, samo ne znam da li to moze bilo koji servis ili treba u ovlasteni
<Mmike> kol'ko je star auto?
<Mmike> 8 godina max
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> zovi ovlasteni pitaj koliko kosta i koji je bed i sve to, zovi neovlasteni
<Mmike> Btw, kaj je 'neovlasteni', lik koji ima garazu, sve na crno?
<obrut> ne, nego servis ko servis... netko kod koga popravci i dijelovi ne kostalju 20 puta vise
<Mmike> pa ak je 'prava radnja', odi i vidi
#ubuntu-hr 2014-11-19
<SilverSpace> obrut: ne kuzim kak je uspjela kaj novi rezervari nemaju razlicite rupe
<SilverSpace> i pise na rupi 
<SilverSpace> inace gadna stvar je benzin u dizelasa skup popravak
<markosejic> d jutro
<calmpitbull> morgen
<SilverSpace> jutar
<jelly-home> obrut: jel plavusa?  <-- najbitnije pitanje
<obrut> jelly-home: nije...
<obrut> SilverSpace: nije da ona ne zna sto ide unutra, nego je jednostavno uzela krivo crijevo :P
<obrut> nis, odo na posao...
<vileni> sva sreca pa sam uvijek imao benzince, i 2 puta kad sam tankao dizel sam bio dovoljno budan :)
<vileni> (ne u benzinca naravno)
<SilverSpace> vileni: manji problem je dizel u benzinca 
<SilverSpace> on odmah stane 
<vileni> pa ne nuzno
<vileni> ovisi o omjeru :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> da ako nisi u prazan tankao :) ja bas neznam tko tanka kad mu je dopola  tank pun
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dizel je zajeban 
<vileni> ja uvijek tankam na pola
<SilverSpace> katalizator mu je vjerojatno riknuo 
<SilverSpace> ako ima srece da mu jos nesto nije riknulo 
<vileni> da, ovisi i o starosti vozila, ja sam do ljeta vozio bez katalizatora :)
<SilverSpace> frend koji je to napravio imao je dosta troskova za popravak 
<vileni> pa sve je do auta, vidio sam da ovi novi prepoznaju i vodu u gorivu
<vileni> moj nebi prepoznao da mu nutellu usipam
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> Djaci!
<Mmike> obrut, nisi rek'o kol'ko j e star auto
<Mmike> inace, moja stara je uspjela natankat dizl u benzinca
<Mmike> kak je to uspjela, nije jasno, jer dizl ima siru 
<Mmike> well
<Mmike> pimpekicu :)
<Mmike> kaj nebi trebo gparted, nakon kaj smanjim patriciju, promijenit i patricijsku tablicu?
<jelly-home> Mmike: sad bi reko kako ali ne zelim biti neukusan
<Mmike> znal' netko dal' mogu esata konektor na kucistu spojit na obican sata konektor na ploci?
<Mmike> jelly, :D
<Mmike> jelly, jos je stara uvjerila ove na pumpi da joj isprazne tank besplatno :)
<Mmike> (nije palila auto)
<obrut> Mmike: mislim da nekih 6-7 godina star ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mislis kabel esata spojit na sata
<obrut> zaboravio sam :)
<SilverSpace> to ne ide 
<Mmike> obrut, ma, cito sam sinoc, to su novi motori, pa bi bilo zgodno da servis to pogleda. Da je auto stariji nebi nikakvih bedova bilo. Stovise, nekad su lijevali benzina u dizl tankove da se dizl ne smrzne.
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne, imam na ploci 6 sata konektora (i 2 esata konektora na 'back plateu'). Al' na kucistu imam esata konektor koji ima na sebi, iz nutra, obican sata kabl.
<Mmike> I sad citam, esata/sata su potpuno kompatibilni, jedino kaj esata ima malo 'jacu' signalizaciju pa kabl moze bit dug i 2 metra
<markosejic> d jutro
<SilverSpace> http://www.addonics.com/faq/images/aaesapsa15c.gif
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj to nijerazlicito 
<Mmike> pa konektor je razlicit, al' je sve drugo isto
<SilverSpace> kaj kroz esata ne ide i struja 
<SilverSpace> nisam to nikad imao prilike isprobati 
<SilverSpace> ili esata uzima struju kroz usb
<Mmike> nope
<Mmike> esata nema struju
<Mmike> esatap ima
<SilverSpace> aha http://www.channel.wieson.com/products/pic/power_eSATA.jpg
<SilverSpace> odoh po netjaka za danas je zavrsio sa skolom 
<calmpitbull> vec?
<SilverSpace> eto vec do 10:30
<SilverSpace> samo jedan dan ima do 12:15
<SilverSpace> ostaju samo oni danas na dopunskoj nastavi 
<SilverSpace> netjak ne treba ic 
 * SilverSpace je ponosni ujak :)
<markosejic> i ja sam moj netjak krenuo u srednju skolu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zadovoljni smo sa ucitelicom zena je stvarno dobra 
<SilverSpace> zna iskoristiti potecijale ucenika 
<markosejic> to je pohvalno
<SilverSpace> odoh
<markosejic> samo pomalo
<jelly-home> nezgodna stvar s radom od kuce je sto mozes provesti cijeli dan neobrijani i u gacama/pidzami
<hrvojem_> sta je tu nezgodno?
<Mmike> what he said :)
<jelly-home> ko da nisam dovoljno nesocijaliziran...
<obrut> moja zena radi od doma i isto provede cijeli dan u pidzami neobrijana
<Mmike> covjece, pa ove sezone samo 3 pobjednika u F1 :) Hamliton, Rosenbergen i Rikkardio
<jelly-home> dobar je Ricciardo, svaka mu dala
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: pazi samo da skype ne ukljucis :)
<jelly-home> fakat, kamera na poluzatvorenom laptopu tocno gleda na medjunozje
<jelly-home> nemam automatski video, srecom
<SilverSpace> nikad se ne zna :)
<jelly-home> na poslu sam prelijepio komadom postit-a jer pidgin ili nesto drugo pali kameru sam od sebe
<Mmike> odem zubaru
<SilverSpace> morao bi i ja 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> kaj sam jedini koji ne lijepi kameru na laptopu?
<weshmashian> ak me neko oce gledat kak kopam nos - nek mu
<jelly-home> nije problem kopanje nosa na poslu nego whiteboard iza mene
<jelly-home> bedasto pitanje -- jel se moze staviti noviji (i nadam se manje bagavi) Unity na Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<Mmike> tko bi to znao, jelly
<jelly-home> neko na ubuntu kanalu!
<jelly-home> ok, imam dovoljno mjesta na disku za napraviti drugu instalaciju za 14.04 LTS i vidit dal radi bar jednako dobro
<Mmike> jelly: pojma ti nemam, nisam nikad se sljubio s unityjem
<Mmike> osim sto je bugovit za popizdit, skroz mi naopacka filozofija rada
<Mmike> onak, k'o da mi je netko zavezao ruke i reko 'aj sad nesto'
<jelly-home> zasto?  WM ko i svaki drugi
<jelly-home> u ovoj staroj verziji je odvlacenje prozora na rub grozno bagavo
<jelly-home> apart from that, imam 3x2 virtualni desktop i ctrl-alt-kursori rade 
<jelly-home> to je sve sto mi treba
<jelly-home> radi i sloppy focus, malo je previse sloppy al dovoljno dobar
<Mmike> pa, nije bas k'o svaki drugi
<Mmike> hrpu djidja koje sam imao u gnometu2 vise nemam
<Mmike> i uvaljuje mi se ideologija 'ovako je bolje, znamo mi'
<Mmike> onaj tray ili sto vec s desne strane je uzas. middle-click za otvoriti jos jedan terminal, recimo, je dupli uzas. Nemogucnost stavljanja stvari u doljnji tray/taskbar je samo jadno. Virtualni desktopi u jednom redu - nemoguce.
<jelly-home> ah, za middle click nisam ni znao
<jelly-home> virtualni desktopi moraju biti u 2-3 reda, naravno
<jelly-home> nemam donji tray, jebo to
<jelly-home> jeob sve sto zauzima vertikalu
<Mmike> da, different people, different ...
<Mmike> virtualni desktopi nesmiju bit u 2-3 reda jer onda nemrem do njih kak sam navikao :)
<Mmike> organiziranje hrpe terminala po ekranu s unityjem je katastroficno
<Mmike> a probaj to sejvat i onda da ti se to vrati nazad - milina
<vileni> i3wm
<Mmike> jelly: probaj u unityu stavit tray desno, pa na njega nagurat djidje :)
<jelly-home> ha, a meni bas moraju biti u nekom pravokutniku, jer sam tako navikao :-)
<jelly-home> ok, ne spremi nista u session, ali to je gnome kriv brijem
<jelly-home> kde i konsole spreme sve u session
<jelly-home> zato sam se tu na unityu vratio privremeno u nested screen soluciju
<jelly-home> (lokalni skrinovi na ^B za ssh, remote screen na ^A na svakoj remote masini)
<Mmike> ja doma imam KDE i iako ima svojih musica ok mi je
<Mmike> jedino zdere CPUa i memorije za popizdit
<Mmike> onaj kwin kad se raspameti
<jelly-home> ne bi trebao vise, ak nije jako star
<Mmike> onaj iz 14.04
<Mmike> stovise, kad se zena ulogira u novi session, moj kwin popizdi i ode na 100% CPUa
<Mmike> BotaniCar: daj mi neki alat za offline popravljanje windoza? Nesto sto mogu na usb stick staviti i bootati s njega?
<jelly-home> also, za fsck ntfs-a
<vileni> hirens boot cd
<jelly-home> to jos postoji?
<weshmashian> i3wm ftw :)
<vileni> finally!
<Mmike> vileni: a de ti je try/except?
 * Mmike je upravo skuzio da u svoj esatap port na laptopu moze ustekat USB :)
<vileni> Mmike: what? :)
<Mmike> vileni: sta finally
<vileni> a to, pa da je netko rekao da je i3 dobar 
<weshmashian> :D
<vileni> zove me stefica da joj pise mala slova iako je caps lock upaljen
<vileni> dodjem tamo, stisnem caps lock i pise velika
<vileni> ali joj nije jasno zasto onda ne svjetli da je upaljen caps
<vileni> i ne moze tako raditi
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: mozes bit' malo konkretniji, kaj popravljas ? 
<BotaniCar> Bok svima
<jelly-home> vileni: i, zas ne svijetli?
<BotaniCar> O matere im lude, fapbukovci su dali SSL certifikat i za svoj onion server :) Volim ih 
<vileni> jelly-home: pa imala je caps upaljen prije nego se spojila sa rdp na drugi stroj, i onda taj drugi ne reagira na caps
<vileni> tj, reagira kad ugasi caps
<jelly-home> A STA CE JOJ CAPS UOPCE
<vileni> ali ne moze tako tipkati, jer ne svjetli tipka a slova su velika
<vileni> unosi nesto u sap
<jelly-home> mislis, SAP
<vileni> da
<vileni> cijelo racunovodstvo ne gasi caps
<vileni> cak ni kad se treba ulogirati
<vileni> onda nas zovu da ne radi
<BotaniCar> racunovotkinje defaultno ne gase caps, amkar bile nezaposlene i doma pikaju facebook 
<vileni> kaze mi MAAS gresku na kreiranju superusera, da mail vec postoji
<BotaniCar> tak ih valjda u skoli indoktriniraju
<vileni> ostavio sam ga blank
<Mmike> BotaniCar: windowse? :)
<BotaniCar> Potiho placem, mmike :) Znas da prema tebi imam visoka ocekivanja, ta, helpdeskario si :)
<Mmike> vileni: nemoj srat da MAAS isprobavas? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne kuzim kaj te muci :) windowsi su potrgani, treba ih popravit. kaj vise oces znat? :) (btw, popravili su se sami)
<Mmike> tj, nisu
<Mmike> al' dobro
<Mmike> k'o da jesu
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: zato kaj , da das konkretan opis problema, mogu dati i konkretan alat. Ovak cu ti genericki reci "uzmi hiren's dvd i igraj se" , pa uzivaj :D
<BotaniCar> Onaj twoo mi je poceo kao matcheve nuditi i zene koje zanimaju samo druge zene ... k'o da sam s Tajlanda se osjecam 
<vileni> Mmike: pa moram malo :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ak te znaima kak su potrgani, neznam, nece se bootat, nema greske nikakve :)
<Mmike> vileni: pa ajd! :) skroz fora stvar, stovise :)
<Mmike> vileni: jos juju nakelji na to gore i da vidis miline :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: issati, neko je popusio njihov spam i to koristi?
<vileni> Mmike: jednom kad skuzim kako ovo upogoniti
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: obicno se i "nece se bootat" da preciznije definirati s "po paljenju ostane samo crni ekran nakon inicijalizacije biosa" ili "veli mi kreten da mi fali ntloader" ili nekaj :) Opet genericki, bootaj s CD-a i pokreni repair
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da imam cd bil' te trazio neki cd? :)
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: ja osobno :) ne koristim, ali sam ostavio da mi dolaze mailovi da vidim koliko je lijepih zena ocajno :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: pred ~24h sam ti dao link na iso, u mom oku imas cd
<jelly-home> mm, ocito nemas mail hostan kod mene :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: gmail :)
<jelly-home> cudi me da ne trpa to drito u spam
<BotaniCar> Nije ni pokusao :( 
<Mmike> vileni: http://dinosaursareforever.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/manually-deploying-openstack-with.html, ignoriraj kvm djelove (simplestreams sranja i to), cisto da dobijes ideju sta i kako
<Mmike> BotaniCar: winxp
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nemam cdrom na laptopu
<Mmike> ono sto si mi sinoc dao je za nesh sasma drugo
<jelly-home> Mmike: kaki je to laptop koji nemre bootat hybrid iso sa usba
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: doze se daju turit na usb, cek sec za iso
<Mmike> jelly: nemam hybrid iso :) imam sysrescue cd :)
<jelly-home> kak znas da nije hybrid
<Mmike> BotaniCar: daju se, al' za to trebaju doze :/  
<jelly-home> Mmike: jesi probao
<Mmike> jelly-home: jesam probao - sta?
<jelly-home> tutnit na stick
<Mmike> stavit sysrescue cd na usb stick? jesam, to radi super.
<Mmike> kaj sam jos trebo probat?
<vileni> Mmike: thx, pomoci ce, samo da si jos hardver poslozim
<jelly-home> pa kaj onda velis da nije hybrid
<Mmike> daklem, imam winxp instalaciju koja je (bila) sjebata i hocu ju popravit s nekim CDjem koji mogu stavit na USB stick
<Mmike> zato sam botanicara pitao da mi da preporuku za neki
<Mmike> s obzirom da sysrescuecd nezna popravit windoze :)
<jelly-home> ahaaa, sysrescuecd je neki treci
<Mmike> u biti mi je trebao chkdisk za windoze
<obrut> downhill devedesetih :)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g
<datase> YouTube: Downhill 90 er Jahre - 0:06:29 - 693,046 views - 1908 likes / 34 dislikes
<Mmike> BotaniCar: e, a znas kak sam glup,. jebem se s ntfsclone, to traje, pa se sjebe pa opet... umjesto da sam partimage koristio :)
<jelly-home> ili dd
<Mmike> nah, partimage koristi ntfs-clone pa zna sa praznim mjestom baratat i tak to
<jelly-home> nista ja to ne vjerujem otkad sam potrgao jedne XPe
<jelly-home> za particije i filesystems najsigurnije koristiti native alate
<Mmike> cela obitelj se backupira(la) s partimagetom, vise puta provjereno da radi
<BotaniCar> sorry, shefica, telefoni, bla .. mmike ,koji XPji su strgani ( SP? ) da znam koji iso potrazit' 
<BotaniCar> oh, selfresolving problem, moj favorit
<BotaniCar> Javi nam se kit da bi se zakacio na edu platformu koju imamo i polagao si tecajeve, vratimo mu da nam da svoj status zaposlen/ne/student/ne, da mu probamo naci najjeftinije rjesenje ( vecini naplacujemo koristenje, jel) ; tip mi odgovori s : 
<BotaniCar> Nisam zaposlen, nego sam nezaposlen. A nisam u statusu učenika i studenta, ali bih mogao postati učenik ili student. Ja sam bivši učenik srednje škole.
<BotaniCar> Ti si , buraz, nonerđa
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ma resio sam :) 
<BotaniCar> (y)
<BotaniCar> Veli frend da je proceduralno pitao svoj kod pa nema bugova ,a ja njemu "nije da nema bugova, nego smo zagubili specku pa sve prolazi kao feature" :)
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> zvao me frend jucer da mu pogledam nesh
<Mmike> i pogledam i nadjem di je bed i objasnim developeru sta i kak da popravi
<Mmike> i eto lik se javlja za pol sata da je
<Mmike> ja pokrenem, hrpa gresaka
<Mmike> reko, pa ne radi
<Mmike> veli lik, ok, kaj jne radi
<Mmike> reko, pa jesi pokrenuo to
<Mmike> veli - nisam
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> reko, i tebe placaju za to, jel?
<BotaniCar> Å ampion
<BotoMlat> Nemrem nac pjesmu koju mi sin pjevusi, a jos ima precudan glas za neki recognition service .. 
<BotoMlat> "dat-ce-mo-o-o si pu-si-cu pu-si-cu pu-si-cu" pa onda da si nece da ti pa nekaj kaj ne razumijem :) 
<jelly-home> mp3 or it didn't happen
<BotoMlat> Ak' ce mi netko ucjenjivati dijete za 20 godina, to cu biti ja ! :) 
<calmpitbull13> morgen
<markosejic> d vecer
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<ivoks> https://translate.google.com/#auto/hr/redneck
<ivoks> https://translate.google.com/#auto/hr/villager
<ivoks> google zna razliku :)
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Ford&Mazda | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Stigli su Ubuntu 14.10 i OpenStack 2014.2!
<BotoMlat> ivoks: i win10 tech preview ! :) 
<BotoMlat> Sve je stiglo, sache Bozich
<ivoks> who gives a fuck for windows
<ivoks> cak ga je i microsoft poceo dijeliti zabadava
<BotoMlat> Pa bas zato, playing field je sve ravniji :) 
<BotoMlat> Ssamo cekam da powershell postane 100% bash kompatabilan :D
<zmaj> oi ljudi,ima koga?
#ubuntu-hr 2014-11-20
<calmpitbull> morgen
<Mmike> jelly, radi smart kroz esatu as expected
<SilverSpace> dan
<calmpitbull> ola
<SilverSpace> do bola
<BotaniCar1> Jutro
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ona ladica radi super
<Mmike> bas sam zadovoljan
<Mmike> probat cu popodne i usb3, iza stola mi je to sve, a moram zubaru sad :/
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> :P
<BotaniCar1> NeDaMiSe
<kre> nda
<jelly-home> Mmike: a kroz usb3
<jelly-home> kroz esatu radi jer je to sata
<BotaniCar1> MmikeT: kaj ne ovisi o chipsetu jel' bu ti to delalo prek USB3 ? Koliko mogu procitati, na vecini chipseta radi. 
<n1n0> pozdrav. instaliran je lubuntu na starijem kompu, i trebam ga spojiti na net s dongleom. kako mogu  preko terminala saznati je li unutra wirelless adapter?
<vileni> probaj iwconfig
<vileni> tj sudo iwconfig ako je nuzno
<n1n0> thx vileni, niš opd od dongla
<n1n0> ...od
<Mmike> jelly-home: veceras probam
<Mmike> jelly: komplicirano mi se zavlacit pod stol jutros bilo :)
<Mmike> kre: o!
<BotaniCar1> kak prevest "vatrodojava" , "fire safety" mi je onak .. mlje 
<Mmike> fire alarm?
<Mmike> fire alarm notification?
<Mmike> fanort!
<BotaniCar1> FANORT !!
<Mmike> :DDDDDDDDDDDDD
<BotaniCar1> Zovu me za klijenta kojem smo prije ~8 godina uveli kontrolu ulaza/izlaza , i nakon tog se nisu javljali. Sad ih zanima jesmo mozda imali kakvu integraciju s vatrodojavnim sustavom jer oni nemaju nikakvu dokumentaciju :) AFAIK se ovo moje uopce ne moze integrirati s vatrodojavom, osim ako pod integracijom priznajemo scenario u kojem vatrodojava meni iskljuci struju pa se vrata automaCki otvore :) 
<Mmike> lol :)
<BotaniCar1> Sad moram honkonzane pitat jel integracija na neki drug nacin uopce moguca, obzirom da ju specka uredjaja ne navodi, a moj prethodnik takodjer nije dokumentirao instalaciju :D
<BotaniCar1> ( ili je odnio dokumentaciju s sobom kad je otisao :D )
<vileni> ma tko je vidio dokumentirati stvari
<BotaniCar1> Ma, dokumentira se po defaultu - bar otkad sam ja ovdje pitanje je da li se to nekom da na uvid :) 
<Mmike> botka, kad win7 prebacujem sa obicnog na SSD disk, jel' moram kaj bitno raditi?
<vileni> super mi je kako hp ima case sensitive login
<vileni> switch jel
<vileni> i onda mi nijedna sifra ne radi, pa pogledam u keepass i skuzim da je veliko pocetno
<Mmike> keepass rocks
<BotaniCar1> LastPass <3
<Mmike> BotaniCar1: kakva je razlika izmeju 'home network, bussines network i public nework', kad instaliram win7?
<BotaniCar1> firewall profili, za bizniz network mislim da i neki grup polisiji. 
<Mmike> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/choosing-network-location#1TC=windows-7
<Mmike> da
<BotaniCar1> Svodi se na to jel' ti dopusten  file&printer sharing, ne sjecam se tocno, ali mislim da je toliko banalno
<vileni> mislim da je home tamo gdje sheras kucne videje nehotice
<vileni> work je ono sto bih preporucio za doma
<BotaniCar1> Mislim da je home tamo gdje mozes okaciti sheshir :)
<vileni> a public je za javne lokacije
<BotaniCar1> vileni: imam i u work networku dijeljen "my videos"; bar tu di sad mogu pogledat'
<vileni> hm
<BotaniCar1> Da se ogradim, ne znam da li sam doradjivao policy 
<vileni> a kad odaberes home pita te za onaj sharing
<vileni> da odaberes sto ces i neku sifru
<Mmike> e, a ok, sad instaliram, i to je wireles, i odaberem home, jer sam doma
<Mmike> kak to prbacim u public kad odem van?
<Mmike> vileni: aaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> sjecma se
<Mmike> public it is by default
<vileni> pita te za svaku mrezu koju ces
<vileni> neznam kako skuzi da je novoj mrezi
<vileni> kaze meni laptop, network 44
<vileni> posvudusa
<BotaniCar1> vileni: vidi da mu DNS/gateway nisu isti AFAIK
<vileni> jedini razlog zasto ja dokumentiram je ovaj nered koji sam naslijedio
<vileni> jedan switch mi ima 4 ip adrese iz 4 vlana, od kojih je jedan javni
<Mmike> svrbi me usna donja
<Mmike> a utrnula mi je
<Mmike> uzasan filing :)
<vileni> injekcija?
<Mmike> yup :)
<vileni> wuss
<Mmike> bas svrbi :)
<vileni> ja sam imao generalku prije 2 godine, necu priznati koliko je zubi popravljano, ali podosta
<vileni> samo na zadnjem je bila injekcija, rekla je da ne mogu podnijeti cupanje jednog, i filanje korijena drugog zuba
<vileni> Mmike: ajd popij malo mlijeka sad :)
<vileni> i snimi se naravno :)
<Mmike> necu :) razlio sam vec kavu, srecom nije po laptopu
<Mmike> cupanje zuba ide bez inekcije
<Mmike> ak je zivac umro :)
<Mmike> ak ga treba cupat, eeee :)
<vileni> meni je htjela dati injekciju za sve
<vileni> reko ja ne treba, jednom me zabolilo samo nesto, bas ugodno to radi
<SilverSpace> http://sportski.net.hr/automoto/schumacherov-prijatelj-otkrio-groznu-realnost
<BotaniCar1> mogu kak reci thunderbirdu da mi prikaze u searchu samo mailove s pdf-ovima
<Mmike> nikak
<BotaniCar1> u'ckumaterinu
<Mmike> zakaj onaj rt7lite vise ne postoji?
<BotaniCar1> kak ne, samo je nekaj s imenom 
<markosejic> d dan
<vileni> Mmike: evo taman za tebe http://www.servethehome.com/mini-cluster-box-v2-64gb-ram-24-cores-13-nics-3-systems-2-switches/
<Mmike> svasta :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/sluzbeno--sebastian-vettel-tri-godine-u-ferrariju-/1237888/
<ruthr> dd
<ruthr> mufin 
<BotaniCar1> Bok, sad sam tu (almost ) 
<vileni> hah, imam ruter sa 16gb rama
<BotaniCar1> madafaka' !!! Kaj to imas ? :D
<vileni> ccr1036 nesto nesto s+
<vileni> http://routerboard.com/CCR1036-8G-2SplusEM
<BotaniCar1> ToSkupo !
<vileni> jedan kolega je bio zadovoljan nasom podrskom za vrijeme konferencije pa je odlucio donirati malo opreme :)
<BotaniCar1> Svaka mu^Cti dala :)
<jelly-home> jel BGP tablica uopce stane u 16GB :-)
<calmpitbull> ola 
<vileni> jelly-home: nemam bgp! :)
<ivoks> bam
<ivoks> pao mi m7 na pod i razbio se skroz
<calmpitbull> m7?
<ivoks> htc one
<ivoks> sreca da sam u sadu, pa narucis i dobijes m8 za 1/3 cijene u HR i to u roku od 24h :)
<calmpitbull> steta
<ivoks> SADu
<calmpitbull> za kolko dobijes electric skateboard
<calmpitbull> recimo boosted sa dva motora
<jelly-home> vileni: kaj ce ti onda router?! :-)
<zmaj> oi ljudi
<markosejic> d vecer
<gost4> bok.. ima koga  ?
<markosejic> ima
<gost4> prvi put koristim irc pa nemam pojma kako se radi 
<jelly-home> bok, gost4 
<gost4> kako vidjeti ovdje  da li ima koga online
<gost4> bok.. bio sam maloprije  pa me refresh izbacio
<jelly-home> pa, postoji popis korisnika na kanalu negdje sa strane, ali skoro niko ne postavlja away flag kad ga nema
<jelly-home> tako da izgleda kao da su 32 aktivne osobe na kanalu, a zapravo su svi neaktivni
<calmpitbull> tak nekak
<gost4> nema ko na chatu neki simbol za trenutno online osobe  ?
<SilverSpace> joj
<calmpitbull> ja mislim da neki irc clenti to imaju a neki ne
<calmpitbull> kaj ja znam 
<gost4> dobro.  hvala.  moram gibati  LP
<SilverSpace> gagla svuda oko nas 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-11-21
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> morgen
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<VjetarSaSunca> Jutar!
<BotaniCar> O, vjetroviti, bas sam jutros otisao na #pirati-hr i praznina je .. mozda da sam otisao na #piterija-hr :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> jutro BotaniCar 
<VjetarSaSunca> Odpiratirao sam ja svoje
<VjetarSaSunca> dosta mi je
<VjetarSaSunca> Imam neke svoje projete na kojima nema smetala
<BotaniCar> Di je puklo, na ljudima ?
<VjetarSaSunca> #NoviVal i #BraveNewWave
<VjetarSaSunca> ah
<VjetarSaSunca> puklo je davno
<VjetarSaSunca> ovo su posljedice
<BotaniCar> Moram priznati da tu novival spiku nsiam skuzio :) To je samo za vec-inicirane ? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> imaš fb stranicu BotaniCar 
<VjetarSaSunca> od tamo je krenulo
<BotaniCar> Nju sam i razgledao, nish mi nije bilo jasno. Doduse, pred par tjedana, mozda si od onda stavio nekaakv intro. No, nevrmajnd, mogu unfrendati piratsku stranku/tajnika ? 
<VjetarSaSunca> unfrendati tajnika? Pogledaj bolje, acc je ubijen
<BotaniCar> tim-tim bolje :) Pedantno od tebe !
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, jel' to mogu gledat i oni koji nemaju facebook?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: mogu, na twitteru :P
<Mmike> BotaniCar, instalacija svih zarkpa nakon instalacije windowza (sp1) traje oko sat i pol :) 
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, lijepo. a ak nemam nit tviter?
<VjetarSaSunca> onda si zaostao Mmike 
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: za Pintarest neću ni pitati
<Mmike> pinasta? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ae
<Mmike> nisam zaostsao, rekao bih da sam napredan
<Mmike> kad se za 2-3 godine i ti maknes sa svega toga, razumjet ces :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jesi li napredan ii nazadan to nek ocijeni okolina Mmike 
<VjetarSaSunca> ti sam za sebe nisi objektivan
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: kad počneš razumiejvati Fa$ebook ja ću biti već daleko....
<Mmike> add-inject-platform, sta se tu ima za razumjet? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: "imam svoj mali svijet i oko njega kineski zid" ?
<VjetarSaSunca> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCvt0fdDpe4
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, yup, upravo zato se maknuh s facebooka
<datase> YouTube: Riblja Čorba - Kada padne noć [HQ] [lyrics] - 0:04:28 - 9,464 views - 40 likes / 1 dislikes
<Mmike> BotaniCar, zakaj su ukinuli onaj rt7lite?
<calmpitbull> jel mozda netko zna gdje se u zg ili cro moze nabaviti brushless motor
<VjetarSaSunca> evo ti pjesma o tebi Mmike 
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: rakurs iz kojeg ja gledam na svijet, za razliku od tebe je nekih 6 godina odmaka
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, pa, ne bih bas rekao da sam toliko ispred tebe, al' ajd :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: nijeto stvar procjene
<Mmike> calmpitbull, kak velik?
<VjetarSaSunca> to je stvar staža
<Mmike> calmpitbull, brijem da chipoteka tog ima, ak ti bas ne treba za auto :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: čekam te na sedmoj godini braka i prvom osnovne djetta
<calmpitbull> Mmike: treba sa skate
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, rekao bih da je jasno zasto si se razisao s piratima :) 
<calmpitbull> Mmike: htio bi si sredit electric skateboard
<Mmike> brate mili, ove viroze ne prestaju... 
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: nije ti jasno jer nisi u piratima
<Mmike> calmpitbull, eh, mislim da onda chipoteka nije izbor
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, ne moram bit, poznamo se ti i ja jako jako dugo :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: viroze veliš?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: mi se uopće ne poznamo, nismo bili na cugi ni jednom
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: imaš nekih iluzija o meni iz doba BBSinga
<VjetarSaSunca> a od tada je prošlo ohohoh vremena
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, o, poznamo se i te kako dobro :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Evo, nek ti BotaniCar posvjedoći
<Mmike> na cugi bili vise puta, doduse, nit jednom 'na solo'
<calmpitbull> Mmike: to su oni Brushles motori za avione na daljinski
<Mmike> BotaniCar, glupo pitanje, ali... ako rt7liteu podvalim .iso u koji ima sp u sebi vec, ne moram ga slipstrimat, right?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ne
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: kajaznam, zadnje kaj se sjecam je da su nekaj rebrandali .. mozda ekipa radi za 8icu sad 
<Mmike> calmpitbull, a, probaj. zovni ih, cesto su raspolozeni za razgovor. Imas i conrad.hr, pa vidi tamo - ja sam inace u Grazu kupovao sve te pizdarijice za svoj rc-nitro autek
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ne poznamo se, a ako nastaviš silovati u tom smjeru u kojem si krenuo, na doborom si putu da se nikad ni ne upoznamo
<calmpitbull> Mmike: hvala ti 
<Mmike> calmpitbull, inace, imas pored graza selo, deutcshlandberg, deutsclhandbergdorf, stajaznam... bas ima specijalizirani ducan za maketaromodelare. Mosh recimo kupit plinsku turbinu pa ju nakacit na skejt! :) e, TO bi bio mega-skejt!
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: nisam to koristio ne pamtim od kad, opce se vise ne sjecam kak se radi s tim :) 
<calmpitbull> ja bi electro i to je to...ok 40 km/h 20 km sa jednim punjenjem sasvim dovoljno
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, poznamo se, poznamo. Zadnji smo se put vidli dok je pokojni Martin jos bio ziv, bio i felix, bila i ona kokos iz bjelovara... u staroj savi smo bili
<calmpitbull> i da se baterija puni kada idem unatrag top jest kada kocim
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, nisi ti tak nedodirljiv k'o sto bi htio da se cini :)
<BotaniCar> TINUVIEL !!! Jesentigajde kak mi memorija radi ! 
<Mmike> calmpitbull, ma, ja bih te ipak nagovarao na turbinu! :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, e, ta!
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: fulao si i fudbal i prečku i stadion
<Mmike> tin-fakin-uvijel :)
<calmpitbull> Mmike: ti samo
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, nit blizo :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: koliko je godina prošlo od dana koji spominjep ?
<calmpitbull> i kolko je teska ta turbina
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, uuu, podosta
<VjetarSaSunca> spominješ*
<Mmike> calmpitbull, cek
<VjetarSaSunca> to i kažem
<VjetarSaSunca> ja ne znam za tebe
<VjetarSaSunca> ali ja nisam ni nalik onom od tada
<calmpitbull> BRB
<BotaniCar> decki, meni ovo smrdi na to da vas dva idete nekam jesti i piti, a ja nemam vremena ni probati se okoristiti od toga :( 
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, sudec po tome sto i kako tipkas, rek'o bi da si osto isti :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: Mmike misli. Misli da zna nešto o meni. Ako si drug i prijatelj daj ga zaustavi prije nego ga ja zaustavim.
<Mmike> da, u dlaku isti :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Kak je ono marra znala reći? Pretpostavka je majka svih  zajeba
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: kak da ja kojeg od vas zaustavim, obojca ste vece mase od mene .. mogu vas eventualno napit' :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> ok Mmike 
<VjetarSaSunca> misli ti si svoje
<Mmike> o, znaci, i debel je jos uvijek? :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhdZLGTP-2w
<datase> YouTube: Kamps KJ-66 RC Model Turbine - 0:07:35 - 7,344,992 views - 4333 likes / 669 dislikes
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ja sam samo VjetarSaSunca 
<BotaniCar> Vagabundo je bilo zauzeto ?:D
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: a Mmike nema ni facebook ni twitter i napredan je
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy4KH88tLSY
<datase> YouTube: jetbike - 0:01:47 - 2,765,756 views - 2310 likes / 299 dislikes
<Mmike> kakvi likovi :)
<BotaniCar> vas dva ste meni super, nemate dodirnih tocaka, al ono :) 
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, velim, jednom kad se maknes s tih mind-controlling pizdarija, spoznat ces i ti :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: nešto za tebe, srpski ženski hip-hop :)
<VjetarSaSunca> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7077UrV4pvA
<datase> YouTube: Bitcharke na travi-Shipovala rac - 0:03:28 - 549,596 views - 1276 likes / 182 dislikes
<VjetarSaSunca> ok Mmike 
<VjetarSaSunca> sve si rekao
<Mmike> ma jok, nisam zapravo nit poceo
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: zapravo rap
<VjetarSaSunca> ma ok
<VjetarSaSunca> sjaši mi Mmike 
<Mmike> al' radim, pa nemrem bas s tobom trkeljat k'o nekad na BBSovima :)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: znam ih i poshtujem ;)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: to je kao za dobro jutro
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, nisam ja nikad uzjaho, ne zamjeri, al' nekak' mi nisi bas zahajabilan :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ok Mmike 
<VjetarSaSunca> mani me se neko vrijeme, postaješ naporan
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, jel' bi ti to da ja tebe ignoriram, mozda? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ne
<Mmike> kakve te muke, onda, muce?
<VjetarSaSunca> lakše se diše
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, jelda? Si vidio, cim se covjek opere, odmah je ugodnije oko njega :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dZmroqr8yI
<datase> YouTube: Chuck Graves Insane Yamaha R6 Go-Kart - 0:01:22 - 1,334,186 views - 2520 likes / 104 dislikes
<BotaniCar> cssh je cudnjikav, veli da ni jedan autentifikacijski protokol nije podrzan, da se nemre spojiti, a vec 5 minuta vrtim terminal i nekaj kuckam :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull, ^^! :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, bez obzira na sve, pattern ophodjenja ti je u dlaku isti k'o pred 2-3-4-5-10-15 godina :) 
<BotaniCar> Ima nekaj u cemu manje moram znati programirati, od seleniuma ? :D
<BotaniCar> Figurativno pitanje, zanemarite me :)
<vileni> sto bi mogao koristiti da logiram koji mac koristi koju ip adresu
<vileni> mikrotik router, mogu koristiti rsyslog
<calmpitbull> Mmike: ja bi ovak nekak https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuynQzWLdK0
<datase> YouTube: The Lightest Electric Skateboard in the World - Marbel - 0:02:41 - 29,723 views - 173 likes / 4 dislikes
<Mmike> kurac
<Mmike> mongodb je kurac
<Mmike> totalni kurcev kurac
<BotaniCar> Savki put kad procitam da velis da je nekaj zakua, iako znam da to velis u najboljoj najeri, pozelim to ic' testirati :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> k'o da su ga oni tvoji programeri radili
<Mmike> ono sto vrati rs.initiate() nije kompatibilno s onim sto vrati rs.add stso nije kompatibilno s onim sto vrati rs.delete
<Mmike> tj rs.remove
<BotaniCar> redmin ej preizvrstan, jos da se mogu nacherat da projekt vodim u tome od-do .. 
<BotaniCar> Nekad bi si najradije flisku odvalio, kad ne bi boljelo: iz i meni neznanih razloga, instalirao sam taj redmine iz sorsa, a imam paket u repozitoriju .. 
<Mmike> buntor ima 2.4, dok je zadnji 2.6
<Mmike> mozda to?
<obrut> BotaniCar: meni je bome trebalo nesto vremena da upogonim to smece
<obrut> mislio sam da uputstva kako to upogonit rade budalu od mene
<BotaniCar> O,da :) Al, jednom kad slozis, skroz je upotrebljivo. Mene su upecali s gantogramima, svako drugo (besplato) rjesenje ili nema i vizualni dio, ili nekaj drugo :)
<obrut> koristimo mi to vec jako dugo, tako da da, upotrebljivo je :)
<obrut> upravo se dize zadnja verzija tu kod nas u firmi pa cemo migrirati stvari sa stare
<BotaniCar> Cek, eksualy koristite, ili samo imate da zadovoljite formu ?:D
<obrut> pa ne postoji bas forma :) koristimo da si olaksamo stvari
<obrut> ja se trudim odrzavati wiki za svoje projekte, upisivati pizdarije na koje naletim i tako to
<Mmike> nemate pojma
<Mmike> jira se koristi danas
<Mmike> atlassian ueber ales
<Mmike> to je 'corporate'
<BotaniCar> Ali, ja nisam korporejt, nema me dovoljno primjeraka :)
<obrut> nama radi i redmine... i dzabe je
<Mmike> ma serem
<obrut> zivcira me samo sto je u ruby-u
<zmaj> Početničko pitanje:koje su prednosti i mane ruby-a?
<BotaniCar> Meni ovo zvuci kao politicko pitanje :) 
<zmaj> ha eto,pitam...
<zmaj> p.s. jedan hrvat je upao među prvih 200 "ubuntu app pioneer" kao prvih 200 ubuntu touch developera...Pogodite koji ;)
<BotaniCar> Nije formula, nije openstack, tko bi ga znao :D
<zmaj> to sam ja...baš me razveselilo što ću majicu dobit :)
<obrut> zmaj: mana su sto ga ne znam :)
<zmaj> aha
<BotaniCar> Kul, nadam se da majica ne bu' ruzicasta :) 
<BotaniCar> Inace ces morati jos kodirati,d a dobijes i stramplice :) 
<zmaj> da...moguće da bude...a volim naranđastu...
<Mmike> zmaj, ruby je spor
<Mmike> jos sporiji od pitona
<Mmike> i ima sintaksu koja je k'o da ju je pablo pikaso smisljao
<Mmike> npr, u normalnom jeziku kazes a['pero'] = 'migastero'
<Mmike> u rubyju kazes: a[:pero]
<Mmike> (iako je to sve stvar navike)
<zmaj> hm nadam se da majica ima naranđaste boje...
<mrkitty> dobri dan
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: roza je ponovo u muškoj modi, nakon 7 godina
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: objasnjava zakaj mi je zena kupila rozu kosulju nekidan :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Eto
<VjetarSaSunca> :P
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ja imam svoju staru 7 godina
<VjetarSaSunca> doduše ne stanem u nju više :D
<BotaniCar> Da, to zna bit' bed, ja vise u hlace ne stanem :) Ne, nisu mi jaja narasla za red velicine :) 
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar: Trening?
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne, u normalnom jeziku velis $a{'pero'} = 'migastero'; :-)
<obrut> ih, a a.put('pero', 'migastero'); ? :)
<jelly-home> napravio sam Ctrl-PrtScreen u Unityu... di je zavrsio skrinshot?
<obrut> nedje u clipboardu ? :)
<jelly-home> obrut: put i push su za kukavice
<jelly-home> nemam pojma di je skrinshot, cuo se zvuk fotica, bio je vizualni efekt, i nakon toga se nije nis otvorilo niti se pojavila datoteka u ~ ili ~/Desktop ili ~/Pictures ili ~/Slike ili ~/*/
<jelly-home> jebo to
<VjetarSaSunca> LD CX, MiGaStero
<VjetarSaSunca> PUSH CX
<VjetarSaSunca> RETURN ; (to Pero)
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly-home: Google is your friend (c) Martin Vid Strpic
 * jelly-home slaps VjetarSaSunca 
 * VjetarSaSunca burps
<VjetarSaSunca> dobar ručak
<VjetarSaSunca> sad kavica i C vitamini za nastavak radnog dana
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly-home: kad bi još znao kako Ctrl+PrtScreen imenuje datoteke mogao bi srčati po disku :P
<VjetarSaSunca> nije taj Unity za svakoga :)
<jelly-home> VjetarSaSunca: nebitno kak se zove, nema ni jedne relevantne datoteke mladje od 1 dan u ~
<CrazyLemon> koliko vidim ctrl+printscreen ne napravi ama baš ništa osim što se čuje zvuk :)
<jelly-home> pa bas to
<CrazyLemon> its a feature ! :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly-home: pejstaj u gimp
<VjetarSaSunca> slično kao i na windozerima
<VjetarSaSunca> od tamo su pokupili fore
<VjetarSaSunca> samo Å¡to ja pejstam u Photoshop
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly-home: new file from clipboard ili šta već
<VjetarSaSunca> očito je u bufferu u memoriji
<jelly-home> necu gimp, ocu pejstat u Skype
<VjetarSaSunca> eh
<jelly-home> nemam para za gimp
<VjetarSaSunca> i tata bi sine
<jelly-home> scrot it is
<VjetarSaSunca> je
<VjetarSaSunca> windoze fore
<VjetarSaSunca> to mora biti Å¡rot
<jelly-home> jebes windoze fore ako su implementirane 25%
<VjetarSaSunca> i to windoz XP fore
<VjetarSaSunca> Osmica ima to lijepo riješeno
<jelly-home> kladim se da u windowsima mozes pejstat u skype
<VjetarSaSunca> ko na mobu: Share to: (i sad ti biraj)
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly-home: nisam probao, ali moš dragnut dropnut :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Na taj drag&drop se tek sad navikavam, nakon desetljeća rada na GUI-u
<VjetarSaSunca> ping BotaniCar 
<BotaniCar> Pong: nemrem sad, guzva, brb in ~45
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: pong to pvt koji čeka
<jelly-home> VjetarSaSunca: al nemam sta dragnut!
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly-home: pejstaj negdje gdje možeš. Ne mora biti gimp. Ili googlaj
<jelly-home> ne da mi se guglat, vec znam da je unity u 12.04 smece
<BotaniCar> Imamo $kurac ( to je softver, jel) kojem se moras predstaviti da udjes i radis neki $drugikurac ; moljakam da se user managment dio simplificira jer za kreiranje svakog korisnika potrosim 10 minuta ( I NEMAMO medjuintegradciju servisa, pa ako covo/zena radi jos negdje, kolicina posla raste) i takav zahvat je "skup" :) Danas sam nafukal direktoricu da "za probu" ona doda jednog korisnika .. 
<jelly-home> a scrot radi
<BotaniCar> Sad pishe change request :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: dobro da nisi web developer, inace bi napravio automatizaciju koja otvori browser i poklika automatski po relevantnim mjestima
<VjetarSaSunca> lol BotaniCar 
 * jelly-home sad gleda kak bi to napravio za glupu, sugavu, non-friendly HRNET aplikaciju
<jelly-home> koju smo dobili jer eto Grupa to koristi
<BotaniCar> jelly: islo je dotle da sam ponudio da im ja iskodiram kaj treba ( templatizacija user profila, bla tra) , pa mi nisu dali jer ja imam drugog posla ( onog kojeg ne radim jer unosim korisnike).. pa sam rekao ok i otisao plakati u  ormar
<jelly-home> treba 10 minuta za upisati dva dezurstva
<jelly-home> bar imas ormar u kojeg stanes
 * jelly-home mora ispod stola u ofisu
 * BotaniCar se zagrcne od smijeha :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: kajeto Win, lin koje riješenje?
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: na  linuxu hostano, java/flash
<jelly-home> draga Optima, zasto mi VPN ne radi kod vas dok ne spustim MTU ispod 1300
<VjetarSaSunca> java/flash! aAJME!
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: ali zasto flash
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly-home: Dragi Jelly, nismo krivi, jeste li restartali Windows?
<jelly-home> draga Optima, ovdje je zahtjev za raskidom ugovora
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly-home: Nema problema, čim uplatite xxyyzz miliona novaca na koje ste se obavezali potpisom ugovora
<jelly-home> VjetarSaSunca: proslo je 24 mjeseca odavno
<BotaniCar> jelly: dok se softver planirao, flash je bio najbolja opcija 
<BotaniCar> sad to ide na html5
<jelly-home> *headdesk*
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: tu pricu su i vmwaretovci probali prodati
<jelly-home> svi customeri ih mrze zbog flash web clienta
<jelly-home> i svi koriste stari 5.0 fat client ili powershell ili API
<jelly-home> sad su backportali fichure u stari client jer nitko ne zeli koristiti spori flash
<BotaniCar> jelly: ovo nase u stvari ( za korisnike) radi super. Druga stvar je sto je krv isusova da automatiziras necim testiranje flash web aplikacije i tak to 
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: kak sam ja glup, SRETAN RODJENDAN S ZAKASNJENJEM :* :* :*
<VjetarSaSunca> o tnx BotaniCar  :)
<BotaniCar> I tak su mi za etlefon vrijedan 97GBP naplatili 250kn carine i postarine ( Singapurska roba, jel )
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: bemti
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ja naručujem shipping harbour Holland
<VjetarSaSunca> malu duže traje ali je jeftinije :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Evo čekam dva moba snižena sa 250 $ na 130$ komad
<VjetarSaSunca> budu stigli do kraja godine
<BotaniCar> Nije mi zal nofci, i dalje sam super prosao, ali sam carinsku proceduru cekao 2 tjedna, nazovem tamo i pitam kaj rade, veli mi koka na drugoj strani "pa obradjujemo", kao da je to samo objasnjivo :9
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: nije ni njima lako
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ja sam nazvao nakon što se nešto kiselilo u HR dva tjedna
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: samo 250kn?  Lucky
<BotaniCar> Fakat, do pred koju godinu su nam mogli naplatiti i trosak elaborata za tehnicku opremu, a sad nam mogu uzeti samo 1/4 vrijednosti robe, jadni :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> pa mi je striček rekao :"Imamo veliku gužvu, obrađujemo prošli mjesec tek"
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: o0o0o0o 
<BotaniCar> Ubijaju Kinezi sami sebe, u paketu je zena dobial telefon, punjac, foliju i torbicu, sad ne bu kupila nish dodatno od asesoara :) 
<BotaniCar> OK, slusalice nisu dali :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar hbogner 
<hbogner> jutar vjetre
<BotaniCar> http://www.vecernji.hr/ljubav-i-veze/napokon-na-trzistu-i-kontracepcija-za-muskarce-96501 #nuspiojava - napokon i muskarci mogu imati valunge :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: koji to fontolonto?
<BotaniCar> CUBOT neki, daj mi sec da nadjem ebay stranicu
 * Mmike gives
<BotaniCar> ./msg
<jelly-home> ma daj tu, hvali se
<jelly-home> jesi provjerio po rivjuovima da taj model nema neke standardne probleme (trajanje baterije, rusenje)
<hbogner> wohoo, dobili donaciju jos 2 servera za osm
<BotaniCar> jelly: ma spemao sam s linkom ( http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201158001233?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT ) vec po kanalu, pa nisam smatrao nuznim. Rivji su super, i prihvatljivo mi je da rikne nakon godinu dana, obzirom da bi tu na ugovor od 2 godine dobil nekaj slabije, a platio vise
<obrut> jel tko mozda ide na KOM konferenciju u pon/uto ?
<Mmike> jesi provjerio da taj model nema neke standardne kineske monitoring djidje? :)
<BotaniCar> Za Sanelu ? Nek ima, free backup is free :) 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: moj kinz nakon godinu dana steka s GPS-om, ostalo radi
<jelly-home> doduse to je mozda jer mi je par puta pao
<BotaniCar> Heh, to je nekaj kaj i ovog mog ceka (padanje), zena ga je krstila cim ga je u ruke primila :) Bumo vidjeli 
<jelly-home> baterija jos uvijek traje 3 dana... pogotovo sad kad se ne igram na mobitelu nego na tabletu
<BotaniCar> Onaj tvoj tablet mi je kul. 
<jelly-home> buraz ga je nasao na popustu za 200EURa negdje
<jelly-home> fantastican je za citanje knjiga i clanaka
<jelly-home> a velim, nikad necu imat na monitoru 2560x1440 :-)
<BotaniCar> :-)
<Mmike> rekli su mi da je ovo dobar mob: http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_z3_compact-6538.php
<jelly-home> i tocno se vidi kad je HR pornjava a kad je samo SD 
<jelly-home> HD*
<BotaniCar> *dokumentarac
<jelly-home> da. cek sta sam napisao
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: zovi Kuruza, on je imal neke te Xperie
<BotaniCar> Kome je ono ukralo biciklo ? http://www.jutarnji.hr/uhiceni-serijski-kradljivci-bicikala-mjesecima-harali-ulicama-zagreba--priveden-i-otkupljivac/1238124/
<jelly-home> kome nije
<BotaniCar> Da, uzas
<Mmike> meni!
<Mmike> 2!
<Mmike> logitech M705 - nije dobar
<Mmike> BotaniCar: di/kaj on radi sad?
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: Kuruz ? ZGParking, sece i iritira ljude
<BotaniCar> " please be patient and do not interrupt the application before it has naturally finished" , al mi nitko nije naznacio kaak izgleda kad prirodno zavrsi .. 
<hbogner> ako netko treba imam pozivnice za kupit oneplus one
<Mmike> hbogner: ti si ga dobio? kol'ko para je isti? ja bi rado 
<hbogner> Mmike, kupio ga za 300€ + 30€ postarine preko mail forwardinga jer  nesalju za hr
<hbogner> ja sam preko mailboxde.com
<Mmike> hbogner: i? kak si zadovoljan?
<hbogner> slao, a kupujes preko oneplus.net 
<hbogner> \o/, zadovoljaaan \o/
<hbogner> 1-2 dana baterija traje
<hbogner> frend ima po 8 sati onscreen sa gps+data
<Mmike> hm 
<Mmike> velik je
<Mmike> vise mi se dopada z3 compact
<BotaniCar> https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8381410304/h17A9C1DF/
<hbogner> eh da, nema vise 16gb verzije, samo 64gb storage verzija
<Mmike> i dalje, z3 compact
<SilverSpace> drugi trening
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly-home> ki bi dabi?
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/uhiceni-serijski-kradljivci-bicikala-mjesecima-harali-ulicama-zagreba--priveden-i-otkupljivac/1238124/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mozda je i tvoj tu 
<api984> SilverSpace: kako im se da krast bicikle LOL
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> mozda
<hbogner> jel netko koristi irc app na mobu
<api984> hbogner: android?
<api984> androirc mislim da je
<hbogner> da, android
<hbogner> androirc ili andchat
<api984> probao
<hbogner> preporuka?
<api984> andchat zapravo da
<api984> mislim da je andchat bolji bio
<api984> sek da vidim mozda sam pustio instaliranog
<hbogner> ja sam koristio oba
<hbogner> ali se nesjecam koji sam zadrzao, sve mis e pomjesalo :d
<SilverSpace> api984: za 100kn
<api984> andchat bi trebao biti bolji… 
<api984> SilverSpace: za 100kn?
<api984> prodavali na crno
<SilverSpace> da prodavali za 100kn
<api984>  #nr bicikala * 100kn = zarada === zatvor :D
<BotaniCar> ma dobro, to su supci kaj su krali svaki bicikl koji su vidjeli, ovo za 100kn je konkretan primjer
<api984> hehe
<SilverSpace> andchat je bolji to ne koristim od kad se ssh na server kroz android terminal
<BotaniCar> Sumnjam da su takvi debosi da su skuplje bajkove prodavali isto
<api984> eh kome pa trebaju ti bicikli da mi je znat ak su ih prodavali
<api984> shipani u nizozemsku :D
<BotaniCar> Ja bi si prvi kupio bajk bez pitanja o porijeklu, da mi netko uopce to nudi :)
<api984> prodas ih negdje gdje se najvise koriste… za svakodnevne upotrebe umjesto osobnog automobila :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: prije cca dvije godine u kvartu lik nabavljao bike za 500kn
<jelly-home> hmph, tablet se hoce apgrejdat na 5.0 android
<BotaniCar> ma , zajebajem se, nisam nikad kupovao ukradeno, strah me karme. 
<SilverSpace> mislim da je i on u buksi
<BotaniCar> "ne mozes uciniti bas svakog sretnim. Nisi burek!" <- stuff of ledzendz
<weshmashian> mornin'
<api984> hehe
<weshmashian> s/karme/krame/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: koliko smo sretni na prvom zavoju bi naleteli na nekog murjaka ili jos gore na vlasnika bike :)
<BotaniCar> Da.To.
<jelly-home> Andchat se doima ok
<api984> jelly-home: agreed
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/seselj--moji-istupi-pomazu-kampanji-ive-josipovica--a-vesna-pusic-mi-je-posebno-simpaticna-/1238141/
<SilverSpace> lol 
<jelly-home> Samo nema font veličinu zoom i pinch
<SilverSpace> kako prokleto istinito od vojvode 
<jelly-home> I ne znam di se gasi
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: Citam i ne vjerujem, za nas nista krivo nije rekao :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: plot twist: hrvatski politicari su trazili da ga puste
<jelly-home> da se sakrije [ubaci ovdje omiljenu teoriju]
<SilverSpace> http://gorila.jutarnji.hr/galerije/slide/2014/11/21/pogledajte-kako-prkositi-hladnoi-i-snijegu
<SilverSpace> :=)
<api984> je ko probao spojit skype ili sl servis na asterisk mozda?
<Mmike> api984: imas onih softfonova 
<Mmike> csipphone ili tak nesh sam ja koristio
<Mmike> a bome mi dodje da si dignem privatni asterisk pa da pricam sa svima u svetu belonm
<obrut> api984: u kojem smislu ? da ti asterisk bude "klijent" na skype pa da npr. preko nekog sip telefona i asteriska komuniciras sa skype korisnicima ?
<api984> obrut: da
<api984> obrut: jup, asterisk kao klijent za skype
<Mmike> ZASTO JE MONGODB TAKO IDIJOTSKI GLUPO NAPISAN KOMAD SOFTVERA!!!!
<Mmike> i zash se ja vec 2 tjedna jebem s ovim
<api984> Mmike: di pise da ne valja?
<obrut> api984: ja sam planiro to upogonit, ali sam onda odustao iz nekih tadasnjih razloga, a ne mogu se sjetit kojih :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa zavrsio je trening, sad je GP2 kvalifikacija
<api984> obrut: kaj nije bila neka asterisk ekstenzija koja se morala kompajlat… mislim da ne ide nativno kao sip klijent… misilim da sip radi na skypu kad si business user?
<api984> ima tko kakav site mozda gdje ima lista RSS feedova tehnicke prirode / IT.. ? 
<obrut> api984: da, bio je cak par tih modula, ali ne sjecam se zasto sam odustao, nesto me je smetalo
<api984> obrut: necu te tlacit vise ben… pitam ovako… pokusat cu se upustit u to za koji tjedan
<api984> obrut: sada sam stavio snimanje razgovora
<obrut> api984: mozda budem i ja opet jer mi zena u zadnje vrijeme tu i tamo ode van pa komuniciramo skypeom, a mrzim skype kao aplikaciju :)
<api984> obrut: me too… spojio sam par svojih IT frendova na asterisk kad treba nest radit
<obrut> ja asterisk imam doma vec dosta vremena, spojen je i na pstn, doma su samo ip telefoni :)
<api984> obrut: doma sam stavio 2 mobitela na bluetooth chan_mobile i SIP telefon te sip klijenti na iphone i tablet usput
<api984> obrut: znas da + ne prolazi na asterisku?
<obrut> api984: nisam imao do sada potrebe za bilo kakvim plusom u dialplanu...
<api984> obrut: imam cijeli imenik sa plusom na carddavu
<api984> obrut: dodao sam neku dialplan regex nesto sta plus pretvara u 00
<Mmike> api984: kaj ne valja?
<api984> obrut: ono sto sam jedva slozio je da mi zvone svi sip klijenti kad netko zove na mobitele na BTu
<api984> Mmike: mislis sa + na asterisku?
<Mmike> <api984> Mmike: di pise da ne valja?
<api984> Mmike: aaa/// pa mongodb sta fali tome? dobra key value baza… bolje od memcahed
<api984> ili redisa
<api984> jest da je malo teza za koristit jer je NOSQL
<obrut> api984: dobra dok ju nasilno ne zgasis :)
<api984> obrut: agreed… nisam je stigao testirat jos.. ali mislim da budem uskoro i do nje dosao… 
<Mmike> api984: nikak nije dobra
<api984> kad smo kod toga je tko probao Apache Cassandru?
<Mmike> losa je na toliko frontova
<Mmike> recimo, kad slazes replicaset imas rs.add, rs.initiate, rs.remove i slicne naredbe
<Mmike> e, al' to nisu naredbe nego javascript helperi 
<Mmike> i kad vidis sto se ispod desava, muka ti je
<api984> Mmike: Apache CouchDB ili RIAK?
<Mmike> i nemas jednostavan nacin za doc do toga sto ti je rs.add odgovorio
<Mmike> jel' success ili nije
<Mmike> onak, KATA FAKIN STROFA
<Mmike> kazes rs.initiate, i ovaj ti veli 'ok'
<Mmike> al' u biti NIJE jos inicirao replset
<Mmike> nego bude, jednom
<Mmike> pa se onda moras spajat opet i provjravat svako malo 
<Mmike> ma 
<Mmike> GOVNO a ne baza
<Mmike> api984: jbg, request je mongo, pa moram mongo
<Mmike> iako ce to sve prije ili kasnije otic u postgres
<api984> hm… samo znam da u mrezi sada na stolu vidim koliko je dug UPIT na MongoDB u odnosu na mysql
<api984> Mmike: bilo bi dobro da ode u postgres odma
<api984> Mmike: nemas pravo glas rec.. lupit sakom u stol … i rec.. ljudi moji ovo je sranje
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> ceilometer koristi mongodb 
<api984> Mmike: damm
<Mmike> i to je preporuka i testirano i blabla
<Mmike> i nemam vremena sad drkat se s alternativama i testirat, morao ovo proradit
<Mmike> a tak sam blizu
<Mmike> i onda me izjebe obicno provjeravanje dal' je komanda uspjela ili ne
<Mmike> cak nit mysql nije toliko jadan
<api984> Mmike: i agree there
<api984> ste jos tu… neko zatisje sada…. 
<Mmike> nabijam mongod na njeznik
<Mmike> pa sam malo distraktan
<weshmashian> :)))
<SilverSpace> mongolizac
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_45027.jpg&width=618
<SilverSpace> place mi se :)
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<markosejic> d vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2014-11-22
<Mmike> kako sad ovo: ubacio u instalacijski win7 cd tonu updateova (oko 300 MB), instalirao windoze, vele windoze eee, imas updateova (15 komada, 140MB), reko ajde. Instaliralo se, rebootalo se, check for updates, ooo, vidi, ima jos 150 MB... sad se to instalira.
<Mmike> Pa jebemti,.
<BotoMlat> morgen
<BotoMlat> Emtibemti, dam dete baki i djedu jucer, i danas se probudim k'o da idem na posao, mulac :) 
<BotoMlat> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMYiZ0Fed3w&list=RDV5qPjYyljOk
<datase> YouTube: VJEŠTICE - Neobičan dan - 0:03:45 - 113,832 views - 188 likes / 2 dislikes
<Mmike> iiiiii jos 3 updatea :)
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> ja bi dao dete bakiidedi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to ti tako
<SilverSpace> normalno 
<SilverSpace> 8.1 su ti jos gori 
<SilverSpace> nakon pet sest restarta tek je sve bilo nadogradeno
<Mmike> BotoMlat, kak da 'popravim' failed updateove? Imam 4 updatea koji nisu 'success' nego 'fail'. Kak da ih opet probam metnit?
<BotoMlat> ostavi,probat ce sam nakon reboota. Vjerojatno je neki dependency ghell iza, windowsi to sami zakompliciraju i sami srede. 
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> rebooto,isto je
<Mmike> check for updates - veli da nema novih
<Mmike> brijem da je onaj rt7lite sjebo stvar
<Mmike> pre smjesno je da sam morao disableirat windows firewall da bi update opce radi o:)
<Mmike> oh, naso sam jos nesto pre smjesnije :)
<Mmike> win7 kad ih instaliras zauzmu 18 gigi na disku :)
<Mmike> clean windowsi + updatei ;)
<BotoMlat> u stvari ima dost manje, ako pocistis tempove i stare verzije updateova
<BotoMlat> ima onaj winsxs folder, al ne smijes rucno brisat' iz njega
<BotoMlat> al da, uzmu si fanj mjesta :) 
<BotoMlat> Ovo s firewallom si ti nekaj sjebo
<calmpitbull> morgen
<jelly-home> HGK potrosio 19Mkn na darove 2011-2013
<calmpitbull> ja nisam nista dobil
<SilverSpace> f1
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: kaj se brines dobit ces drugi puta 
<calmpitbull> pa nadam se
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: Ti si sigurno nesto dobil
<SilverSpace> je 15kk
<SilverSpace> 15 tisuca
<Mmike> BotoMlat, nisam, to je default. kad sam ga ugasio, windows update proradio (osim onih par potrganih)
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: znao sam...jos malo pa ces u remetinec
<Mmike> BotoMlat, tempovi i stare verzije updateova su gigu i pol
<BotoMlat> Mmike koliki ti je winsxs folder ? 
<BotoMlat> Kaj se firewalla tice, u krivu si  i lako se provjeri: Control Panel>Firewall>Advanced Settings>Action>Restore Default Policy. AKo ti nakon tog radi win update, onda si nekaj sprckal u prosloj iteraciji ( ne nuzno ti,vec nekaj od softvera koji si instalirao)
<Mmike> 9 giga
<BotoMlat> eto , to trebas malo pocistiti
<Mmike> BotoMlat, nakon kaj sam instalirao windowse firewall je bio enablean
<Mmike> i windows update nije radio
<Mmike> doduse, to su ovi 'slipstrimani' windowsi, pa moguce da se tam nesh spobrckalo
<BotoMlat> Mmike, baci oko iznad, ako restor na defolt polisi pusti win update, ili si ti nekaj sjebo, ili MS dila koraptane isoe
<Mmike> iako nisam nist radio, samo sam dodao updateove
<Mmike> ok, 'restore' mi je nazad upalio fw
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet
<BotoMlat> Idem vidjet u kaj mogu smotat joint, nemam rizli 
<Mmike> joj ja sam tak neku vecer
<BotoMlat> Ako radite za MUP, krivo ste ovo procitali, idem zamotati pitu 
<Mmike> kaj, pa rucni joint na prstu ti se razmlohavio, moras ga zamotat
<Mmike> ja sad imam rizli za cijelu kicmu popravit
<Mmike> nevjerojatno kak mi se spava :)
<BotoMlat> ucim se programirat' pa su mi outer join(t)ovi jos nejasni :D
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<BotoMlat> Stari moj, kak sam se ja naspavao ... nema detea
<BotoMlat> Toliko sam bil u hoku da sam se skoro s suprugom posexal
<Mmike> da
<BotoMlat> sin citty dame to kill for - izvrstan, guardians of galaxy - izvrstan , edge of tomorrow - izvrstan 
<Mmike> ja cekam da opete odem u london ili nekud :)
<BotoMlat> :) Razumijem te :) 
<BotoMlat> ( pretpostavljam da ides u London spavati, ne sexati se ) :D
<BotoMlat> Mmike vidje auto cistilice: https://gallery.technet.microsoft.com/scriptcenter/CleanMgrexeKB2852386-83d7a1ae
<BotoMlat> Mmike rucno: http://blogs.technet.com/b/askpfeplat/archive/2014/05/13/how-to-clean-up-the-winsxs-directory-and-free-up-disk-space-on-windows-server-2008-r2-with-new-update.aspx
<Mmike> Jel' taj powershell po defaultu instaliran?
<BotoMlat> mislim da na w7sp1 vec je 
<Mmike> kak provjerim to?
<BotoMlat> odi u cmd i okini "ps"
<Mmike> nema
<BotoMlat> kak sam glup. Odi u start meni i u search pocni tipkati power..
<BotoMlat> ne sjecam se kak se iz cmda prelazi u ps, samo obrnuto
<Mmike> ooo
<Mmike> tu je :)
<BotoMlat> el moze openstack drndat' hyper-v i njegove virtualke ?
<BotoMlat> ono, imas neki klaud i samo mu pristekas jos N virtualizatora s hajperom 
<Mmike> https://wiki.openstack.org/wiki/Hyper-V
<Mmike> cini se da mozes
<Mmike> kak to radi - nemam pojma :)
<Mmike> Set-Variable -Name ScriptRegKey -Value "HKLM:\Software\WinSXSCleanup" -Option Constant
<Mmike> svasta
<BotoMlat> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NshZWuhMUT8
<datase> YouTube: Renatto, Ant G'ns - 1992. (Spot, 1992.) - 0:04:15 - 1,356 views - 18 likes / 2 dislikes
<BotoMlat> ZIVIO INTARNAT!!1 pa sve pjesme ima
<Mmike> i, naravno, USB u kvmu ne radi :/
<Mmike> pa jebemti 
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat: vidim bez deteta si jebote mogo si doci na plac 
<SilverSpace> sad tek vidio 
<BotoMlat> SilverSpace: poslao sam zenu :D
<BotoMlat> Pusim, pijem kavu i mudrujem :) 
<BotoMlat> Samo mi kladionicki listic fali da budem k'o pravi kvartovski :) 
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat: jebote mogao si prije rec :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: f1 kvale 
<BotoMlat> Cuj klavira, kaj sam prije mogao reci ? Da mi zena ide na plac, da pomognes torbe nosit' ? : !) 
<SilverSpace> pa da :)
<SilverSpace> danas bio sa netjakom u setnji i prica tko se tuce u razredu 
<SilverSpace> kad se ja sjetim ja sam svoju prvu sljivu zaradio u petom razredu i to od ponavljaca 
<SilverSpace> pitam ga jel i tebe tuku 
<SilverSpace> kaze ne 
<SilverSpace> zasto te ne napadaju? znaju oni da bi im ja vrati 
<SilverSpace> o
<BotoMlat> :) 
<SilverSpace> koji lik 
<jelly-home> jos kad bi negdje imao za gledat F1 na androidu
<SilverSpace> kaj su ovi bolidi brzi 
<SilverSpace> to se vidi kad brzi prestigne sporog i onda ovaj iza doda gas 
<BotoMlat1> jelly: maxtv to go nema pandan u $firminoj ponudi ? 
<SilverSpace> sekunda mu treba na ga nastavi pratiti
<jelly-home> BotoMlat1: samo maxtv ima F1
<SilverSpace> da
<BotoMlat1> ahh, stranci nish ? 
<jelly-home> nisu platili berniju
<BotoMlat1> Htio sam pitati, neka druga globalna kuca sigurno strima. Znam da oni nemaju nase komentatore :( 
<SilverSpace> Da mu ministar prodaje HAC, premijer Milanović je doznao od Gorana Rotima?!
<SilverSpace> ovi su presmjesni 
<SilverSpace> katastrofa 
<BotoMlat1> Ma, on prodaje, k'o da mu je tatino
<BotoMlat1> http://www.androidcentral.com/how-follow-2014-formula-1-season-android nije bas od pomoci
<SilverSpace> iOS ima odlican ap 
<BotoMlat1> jelly-home: ovo mozda http://www.carracingf1.com/watch-f1-live-stream-online-free/?
<SilverSpace> tj. orginal njihov oh f1
<SilverSpace> gledam rtl njemce a slusam taj app bbc
<BotoMlat1> SilverSpace: ovo je formula, a ne .. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVBcEg6klJI
<datase> YouTube: Epic World-Record Truck Jump by EMC and Lotus F1 Team - 0:00:31 - 535,731 views - 3456 likes / 50 dislikes
<SilverSpace> ova sutra utrka nosi duple bodove
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/inspekcija-lijecnica-izmisljala-dijagnoze-974953
<SilverSpace> majke ti 
<SilverSpace> doktorica iz pakla
<SilverSpace> rosberg opet bolji
<SilverSpace> frka oko stadiona otkazana utakmica 
<SilverSpace> http://www.mobypicture.com/user/gigasurf/view/17579899
<SilverSpace> kud u hidrant
<SilverSpace> dobar :) https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B3CiEPdIcAAutg0.jpg:large
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  kaj, pa sad su pocele tek?
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> idijot 
<SilverSpace> proslo davno 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: steta kaj rozberg nema brzinu u utrci trosi vise gume zbog stila voznje 
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> ovaj ce bit prvak
<Mmike> osim ak se netko ne zaleti u njega
<SilverSpace> sutra bu uzbudnjivo u prvom zavoju 
<Vlado9A3CY> hello world :)
<Mmike> Kaj je ovaj TrustedInstaller.exe i zakaj zdere gigu i pol rama?
<Mmike> svasta :/
<Mmike> veli google da je normalno da ovaj trustedinstaller otme tolko memorije
<Mmike> pa ja ne kuzim kak ms nije u stanju poslozit to da normalno radi
<Mmike> nakon tol'ko godina
<hmp> ram je jeftin
<hmp> developeri su skupi
<SilverSpace> :=)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhqkxwJWR0w
<datase> YouTube: The World's Hardest Game - 0 Deaths (1-30) - No Cheating - 0:08:42 - 4,043,882 views - 19555 likes / 1841 dislikes
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_wTWi1pQxw
<datase> YouTube: Drug Deal on Live TV - 0:00:56 - 250,767 views - 249 likes / 10 dislikes
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/45042/djedice-kakav-si-ti-imao-laptop-
#ubuntu-hr 2014-11-23
<BotoMlat1> Mmike: ja ne kuzim kak ti, i nakon svih godina koje nosis na ledjima, i dalje ocekujes od windowsa da budu linux :) 
<Mmike> ma ne ocekuje
<Mmike> m
<Mmike> al' mi nije jasno kak su tak usrani
<Mmike> al' s druge strane ta  usranost je i glavni razlog sto sam se maknuo onomad
<Mmike> tak da, u biti, iams pravo :)
<Mmike> ugl, 3 i pol sata sam instalirao windoze kod stare. I jos nije gotovo jer je tek prosao prvi reboot.
<Mmike> Ne vjerujem da je disk tak spor :/
<BotoMlat1> Mozda imas neki virus :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> BotoMlat1, pa mozda onaj image kaj si mi dao ima virus :)
<Mmike> BotoMlat1, inace, skuzio kaj je s firewallom :) security esssentials ga izjebe ak se instalira odmah s windoze instalacije
<Mmike> jos jedna mana kvma u odnosu na vbox - i/o je masu bolji/brzi u vboxu
<Mmike> iako koristim virtio, raw image i writeback cache
<Mmike> ubuntu 14.04 sa mini.iso imagea se u vbox instalira u tipa 4-5 miunta, dok se u kvm instalra u tipa 15 minuta
<Mmike> i tak cu opet formulu propustit :/
<SilverSpace> ke
<obrut> jebo pc :) http://dangerousprototypes.com/2014/11/21/68-katy-68000-linux-on-a-solderless-breadboard/
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> ke
<calmpitbull> morgen
<zmaj_> konbanwa
<jelly-home> i kakva je bila utrka
<obrut> jucer je bila druga utrka formule E i tu sam isto propustio :P
<SilverSpace> nis posebno nisam ni gledao skoro pola 
<obrut> jel se razbio tko opet ? :)
<Vlado9A3CY> koja pljuga s jednim kompjuterom sto mi je danas donio susjed ...
<Vlado9A3CY> probavao sam nekoliko linux distri i svaki puta mi nije radila grafika, mrak na ekranu ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i onda sam umjesto na DVI port spojio na VGA i sve radi... za poludit :)
<Vlado9A3CY> instalirao na kraju mint 17 :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: vise vertikale http://hexus.net/tech/news/displays/77381-eizo-intros-flexscan-ev2730q-265-inch-square-monitor/
<Mmike> jelly-home, wo-ha!
<Mmike> mrak
<SilverSpace> ides koji monitor 
<Mmike> iako sam se navikao na 'viska' prostora sa strane
#ubuntu-hr 2015-11-16
<SilverSpace> jutro
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> dodobas: pogodi kak' sam sladak :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si upao u cokoladu :)
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> da bar
<Mmike> onda bi me dodek liznul :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> Mmike: si bio na b00bs jobu? :)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> moje su grudi savrsene as they are
 * Mmike je jucer gledao dokumentarac o Marini Abramovic - ne sjecam se kad me se prije takav dokumentarac dojmio
<Mmike> uz to sto je zena potpuno luda :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koja je ta? to ona crnogorka
<dodobas> Mmike: onda ne znam zasto bi bio sladji nego sto jesi
<Mmike> dodobas: nisam uzeo ulje
<dodobas> Mmike: a sta sad... sladak si :)
<Mmike> pa, bar to :)
 * dodobas je znao da ce morati otici do Mmike pa mu onda trubiti ispred zgrade...
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-NBPS2R44s
<datase> YouTube: Cro Trash Dance Mix - Dj FleX - 0:13:11 - 82956 views - 151 likes / 12 dislikes
<jelly> rizol konf
<Mmike> stavio sam praznu salicu u mikrovalnu
<Mmike> jako je vruca
<dodobas> Mmike: imas prijedlog "prostorno vremenske koordinate" za gablec ?
<jelly> alfa kvadrant
<Mmike> dodobas: ti bi jeo bez obzira na ulje?
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ja bih jeo, ne nuzno s tobom...
<Mmike> :P
<dodobas> ako je ranije, onda ok... ako je kasnije moram ici nesto prigristi, jer nisam jeo jutros ... 
<Mmike> vileni: nisi pejsto
<vileni> Mmike: koji
<Mmike> dodobas: pa ja mogu u podne vec. Osh hambek-bambek, ili hoces nesh drugo?
<Mmike> dodobas: ima tu na branimircu trovac klasika, ima gulasa ima rostilja
<Mmike> vileni: AMDpovrayovoono
<Mmike> ivoks: ziv?
<dodobas> Mmike: daleko mi branimirac... nemam bicikl
<dodobas> doduse imam auto pa te mogu skupit... ili nesto
<dodobas> iako bih radije centar.. gdje mogu pjesice
<Mmike> tkalca, roket?
<Mmike> dodobas: ^^
<dodobas> moze... treba mi 25min do tamo.. odokativno
<Mmike> dodobas: gut, ja cu se prosetat valjda :)
<dodobas> Mmike: prosetat kao i obicno ? :)
<Mmike> pa budem uber probao
<Mmike> ak na leti
<Mmike> ak ne, ne
<Mmike> moram i tak u narodnenovine po neke drzavnoustavotvorne formulater
<Mmike> frend je pred 10ak godina radio za strance i sve pare je primao u sloveniji ili austriji
<Mmike> nije placao nit porez nit ista
<Mmike> sad i on ima firmu i sve
<Mmike> eh, sta ti je bilo vrijeme prije EU
<dodobas> nedostaje jos vremenska odrednica 
<Mmike> jesul' se cule kod vas sirene?
<Mmike> rekli su u podne, al' nista
<Mmike> dodobas: ja cu krenut za 15 min, to o k?
<dodobas> pa za koliko si tamo ?
<dodobas> tj. kad planiras biti tamo
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> krecem
<Mmike> 20 min?
<dodobas> Mmike: ok
<vileni> microsoft me pita jel imam dial-up, cable ili T1 da mi kaze koliko certifikata mogu skinuti odjednom
<vileni> s obzirom koliko cekam da download krene, reklo bi se da oni to imaju sa svoje strane
<jelly> koliko bi ti skidao, bolan
<vileni> pa 2!
<vileni> previse im je to, odustao i nasao u dropboxu :)
<vileni> cisco ne mogu ni naci gdje se skida, nijedan link mi ne radi
<vileni> ja bi se kladio da ovo dvoje ima skriptu koja im gasi u 16:00 irc
<jelly> Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡
<jelly> šef mora vidit da su došli na vrijeme i otišli na vrijeme!
<jelly> https://copy.sh/v86/
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<jelly> dobra večer
 * Mmike ce sutra dobit VDSL2 modem
<Mmike> pa ce da vidimo
<Mmike> kako se skidaju certifikati!
 * jelly ima modem već 2 godine
<jelly> ... samo nema paricu :-)
<jelly> SilverSpace: ti se veselis ovakvim djidjama https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/802007522/up-intel-x5-z8300-board-in-a-raspberry-pi2-form-fa
<SilverSpace> jelly: oo ovo nije lose bolje nego rpi2
<jelly> to je pc, a takva je i cijena
<jelly> 110 eura za 2GB verziju
<SilverSpace> cca 800kn
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> ubilezio pa cemo vidjeti 
<vileni> Mmike: koliko su ti obecali megabitova?
<ivoks> isssssssssssssaaaaaaaatttttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ivoks> da ti
<ivoks> issssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> kakvih se sve konfiguracija ovi telkoi nece sjetiti
<ivoks> matereti
<SilverSpace> ke
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi doso doma vise?
<Mmike> vileni, 40/10 ili 40/40, vidjet ce, nemaju pojma kak kvalitetno mogu ponudit
<Mmike> brijem da sam ubrao zadnji vlak jer ce sad amis samo kabl nuditi, k'o bnet 
<vileni> Mmike: kako 40/40
<vileni> sta moze to
<Mmike> pa to je vdsl2
<Mmike> stajaznam
<Mmike> sutra cu ti znat tocno rec :)
<vileni> hm, ja imam vdsl, neznam da li je 2
<Mmike> VDSL2 permits the transmission of asymmetric and symmetric aggregate data rates up to 200 Mbit/s downstream and upstream on twisted pairs using a bandwidth up to 30 MHz. It deteriorates quickly from a theoretical maximum of 250 Mbit/s at source to 100 Mbit/s at 0.5 km (1,600 ft) and 50 Mbit/s at 1 km (3,300 ft), but degrades at a much slower rate from there, and outperforms VDSL. Starting from 1.6 km (1 mi) its performance is equal to ADSL2+.[3]
<Mmike> vileni, mislim da svi imaju 2, to je jelly nesh objasnjavao bio pred nekoliko
<Mmike> vileni, cek, a na cem si ti?
<Mmike> kaj nisi ti bnet?
<vileni> iskon
<Mmike> aha, to si bio u starom stanu
<vileni> da
<Mmike> i kol'ko ti imas goredoljeanja?
<vileni> ovdje 42/7
<vileni> izmjereno, i po informacijama sa modema
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> to je ok
<vileni> s tim da je 7 nekad i 6
<Mmike> ja imam sad 12/1
<vileni> kako mu dodje
<Mmike> i ono, 12 je taman ajde nek ti bude
<Mmike> 1 je jebem ti srecu
<vileni> pa radije bih 20/20 nego ovo :)
<vileni> iako mi je zgodno za steam
<SilverSpace> buuuu
 * SilverSpace bas sam jadan 
<SilverSpace> 8192/512 
<obrut> sirotinjo :)
<obrut> a kao da ljudima i treba vise... s tom brzinom pornjava sasma ok radi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ln
<jelly> vileni: da, imas vdsl2
<jelly> ono sto parica moze, ono sto teoretski bandwidth daje i ono sto hakom dozvoljava su razlicite stvari
<SakiKnin> dobravece
<SakiKnin> pitanje nije vezano za ubuntu
<SakiKnin> ali evo
<SakiKnin> napravio sam app u RORu
<SakiKnin> stavio na github i openshift
<SakiKnin> u nadi da ću svoju app viditi kao www.wandererspage.com
<SakiKnin> ali kaže da je server not found
<SakiKnin> server nije dostupan istocnoj europi
<SakiKnin> balkane moj
<jelly> server?
<jelly> to je dns greska.
<jelly> SakiKnin: domena wandererspage.com uopce ne postoji, pa stoga ne moze postojati ni www.wandererspage.com server niti web servis na istom
<SakiKnin> sada sam je obrisao
<SakiKnin> jelly: ali bio sam je kreirao na open shiftu ONLINe maloprije
<jelly> ne znam sto si napravio i obrisao, ali cisto sumnjam da "open shift" registrira nove domene besplatno za korisnike
<jelly> ak zelis vlastitu domenu, moras je zakupiti kod nekog registrara.  Tek onda mozes negdje (obicno na istom registraru) drzati DNS servere, i namjestiti da www.wandererspage.com postoji i da pokazuje na neku javnu adresu gdje se nalazi tvoj web server i web servis
<SakiKnin> njihova domena je rgcloud.com
<SakiKnin> rhclud.com
<SakiKnin> jelly, ok razumijem. Mislio sam da ovdje to mogu for free
<jelly> pa nisu oni blesavi da kupe random domenu da bi se ti igrao s njom
<SakiKnin> koliko bi me to izaslo
<jelly> red velicine $10 godisnje, ovisi o tome koliko unaprijed kupis i koji je TLD
<jelly> .ninja domene su jeftinije od .com 
<jelly> i koji registrar koristis
<SakiKnin> jelly: hvala!
<SakiKnin> jelly:Their morals, their code; it's a bad joke. Dropped at the first sign of trouble. They're only as good as the world allows them to be. You'll see- I'll show you. When the chips are down these, uh, civilized people? They'll eat each other. See I'm not a monster, I'm just ahead of the curve.
<jelly> ?
<SakiKnin> iz filma Betmen, Dark Knight
<SakiKnin> :)
<SakiKnin> joker
#ubuntu-hr 2015-11-17
<boorgy> pozdrav
<boorgy> Koristi li netko openSUSE? OpenSUSE mi je po defaultu postavio file system / particije na BtrFS. Da to stavim na Ext4 ili da ostavim tako?
<boorgy> ok pronašao odgovor
<boorgy> https://delightlylinux.wordpress.com/2015/03/12/which-is-faster-btrfs-or-ext4/
<BotaniCar> Veli kolega "upgradeao sam dokument" ... kad mu ja dam po tintari .. 
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junaci 
<Mmike> Good Morning!
<Mmike> Erm, krivo
<Mmike> Dobro jutro :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja sam tak gladan od tvojih FB statusa :) 
<Mmike> mater
<Mmike> prekuhale mi se hrenovke
<BotaniCar> Odi proch, sad sam jos gladniji ! 
<BotaniCar> Si u uredu ili doma ? 
<BotaniCar> ( u uredu :) )
<Mmike> u uredu
<Mmike> kenny08: mirka: ładny poranek! :)
<Mmike> kenny08: mirka: kad se Tata vraca?
<kenny08> Kaj?
<BotaniCar> Ćaća ! 
<kenny08> sljedeci tjedan
<kenny08> Hvala, i tebi Mmike 
<mirka> hahaha jutro mmike :)
<Mmike> pa jebem ga ja, ne javloja se na privatne mejlove, na sluzbene mejlove, morat cu pokrenut po sluzbenoj duznosti... 
<BotaniCar> Cek, kaj se vi i sexate u firmi ? Ima slobodnih mjesta ? :) 
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> meni to ostalo iz prijasnje firme
<Mmike> nikak se priviknit :)
<dodobas> yutro
 * BotaniCar biljezi koliko ce mmike firmi promijeniti prije nego ga puste porno navike :) 
<Mmike> nadam se da me nece pustiti porno navike
<Mmike> i da necu puno firmi mijenjat
<BotaniCar> Vis, nisam ni ja vec dugo :) Doduse, jos uvijek imam vise stambilja u radnoj knjizici od umalo bilo koga drugog kog poznam :)
<pkiller> dan
<pkiller> BotaniCar: ti si poslijednji čovjek u hrvatskoj sa radnom knjižicom :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: to ti je ko piJonirska, tko ima - cuva 
<pkiller> to to :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/11/paris_attacks_b.html # Šnejer opet jaši ! :) 
<jelly> schneierfacts.com ?
<BotaniCar> dzizs, ti ili ispalis imgur link ujutro ili nadjes nesto kao ova stranica da mi sjebes produktivnost za taj dan :) 
<Mmike> "Bruce Schneier's ATM pin is the last four digits of Pi."
<Mmike> :))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<BotaniCar> Bruce Schneier deduced the state of Schrödinger's cat. It is Oklahoma. :)
<BotaniCar> Ovi iz agrokora su nekad tak' jebeni , frajeri imaju tvrtku "agrokor energija" koja iz poljoprivrednih nusprodukata proizvodi energiju ( http://www.agrokor.hr/hr/vijesti/dovrsen-kompleks-mitrovac-investicija-vrijedna-220-milijuna-kuna/ )
<BotaniCar> Napravili bioplinsku elektranu od 2MW <3
<dodobas> Mmike: da ti se nadam onda danas ili ne... vrijeme je 
<jelly> BotaniCar: od nekih stvari se ni hrenovke ne mogu radit
<BotaniCar> nagradno pitanje: da jelly i BotaniCar imaju farmu na kojoj zele postaviti 2MW elektranu, koliko inspekcija bi ih zatvorilo prije polaganja kamena temeljca ?
<jelly> ne bi u zivotnom vijeku uspjeli skupiti 967 potrebnih papira od drzave
<Mmike> dodobas: ne :(((
<dodobas> Mmike: dobro da znam :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Srce ti i javu ! U stvari, ne znam jel bi psovao (SUN/Oracle)javu,centos ili sebe :) A nemrem prec na openjdk zbog one tri instrukcije koje nema :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: koje to ?
<BotaniCar> Uglavnom, promijenila se verzija ( ja azurir'o ) , a poslovnoj aplikaciji nisam rekao da trosi novu verziju. A sveskup je tak slozeno da nemrem samo novu verziju linkat na /nekaj/java
<BotaniCar> dodobas: kajaznam koje, tak sam dobio depeshu.
<dodobas> a to je java... cross-platform specific :)
<BotaniCar> :) :) 
<dodobas> ko onaj ISVU sustav... sve su u javi napravili... radi samo na windowsima ... hebo ih
<BotaniCar> Velim, da bas moram biti posten ( ne moram) mozda bi prvo vikao na sebe jer hardkodiram stvari :) 
<SilverSpace> jaj koje pizdarje sa bolnicom i majkom 
<SilverSpace> treba ljecnjicku njegu a nece je drzati u bolnici
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.izivibe.com/
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kak mislis nece je drzati, treba dnevnu skrb ili ljecnicku njegu ? AFAIK te iz bolnice nece pustiti ako trebas ljecnicku njegu. 
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/AapKU62kYm4 # The Heavy FTW ! 
<datase> YouTube: Sin City - Ain't No Place For A Hero - 0:04:07 - 245002 views - 1245 likes / 30 dislikes
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nece makar je nepokretna i prima infuziju plszmu svakodnevno 
<BotaniCar> Onda treba dnevnu njegu. Infuzija se ne racuna kao potreba za kontinuiranom ljecnickom pomoci. Pripremi novcanik za staracki s bolnickim krevetima i ne pitaj kak znam :( 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da znam nasli vec 
<BotaniCar> Kol'ko to sad kosta ? 
<BotaniCar> Mi smo za moju baku placali u visini mamine place pred ~7 godina 
<SilverSpace> ovdje na okretistu u dubcu 4200
<BotaniCar> Nda, isto je ostalo, taman previse .. 
<SilverSpace> ima do 5800
<BotaniCar> ma, ima do koliko god imas para, znam. Pitam za ove u koje i mi smrtnici smijemo :) 
<BotaniCar> Znanac u Bjelovaru otvorio staracki s dva bazena. Grad Bjelovar planira gradnju dodatnog bazena vec 20+ godina :)
<SilverSpace> ima i bolnice na racun hzzoa ali je duga resa i novi marof
<SilverSpace> sto ne dolazi u obzir
<BotaniCar> Taman da imas griznju savjest ako ju posaljes 
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, za bankrot ako ju ne posaljes :)
<SilverSpace> previse za troskovi i druge pizdarje 
<SilverSpace> predaleko 
<SilverSpace> kaj bi sad sestra trebala napustit posao 
<SilverSpace> koja zajebancija 
<SilverSpace> za doma nemamo nikakve uvjete drzati je 
<SilverSpace> nemoze sam bit
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: znas samo koliko tih starackih ima hrpetina
<BotaniCar> Imas dve opcije, biraj manje zlo, kaj da ti velim :( 
<SilverSpace> ma nema nam druge tu je najblize smjestiti 
<SilverSpace> i placat
<BotaniCar> To je , ako imate para, super opcija. bed je ako nemate.
<SilverSpace> 2100 je njena mirovina 
<SilverSpace> nekako cemo se pokrit mora se 
<BotaniCar> :) Dobro je kaj ti sister dela, a i ti imas neka primanja. Znam gro obitelji koje 4500kn ne mogu izmislit' ni da im zivot o tom ovii
<BotaniCar> *ovisi
<SilverSpace> putovanje i druge pizdarje ce isto pojest novce 
<SilverSpace> ovako bar ce bit tu blizu i moze se prosetati svaki dan do nje
<BotaniCar> To je sigurno bolje, ako bu lezala negdje u Marofu,sama, to je k'o da si joj smjestio metak u celo, samo duze traje
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da znam i nama ce to pojest dosta para 
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pcfg7A4xu2w
<datase> YouTube: Radmila Karaklajić - Anđelina, zumba, zumba (Angelina-Zooma Zooma) - 1963 - 0:03:16 - 19567 views - 106 likes / 2 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti slusas :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_RBfXsdATI
<datase> YouTube: RADMILA KARAKLAJIĆ - La bamba (1965.) - 0:02:16 - 67381 views - 220 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> hit za hitom! :)
<BotaniCar> Iha ! 
<BotaniCar> ZeMska je (bila) bomba ! 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sVgf--m0AI
<datase> YouTube: Edo Maajka - Bomba DIRTY VERSION - 0:03:12 - 2513194 views - 4370 likes / 193 dislikes
<BotaniCar> "MILKA LEO CHOCOLATE WAFER BAR MILK" , zakaj nama samo govno-proizvodi dolaze u ducane ?
<BotaniCar> usput, kralj sam, na zivoj (remote) masini sam okinuo "route /f" (aka obrisi ruting tablicu). Sad moram zvat rack monkeye i obecavat' bananu :)
<jelly> zash jos nemas remote management konzolu
<BotaniCar> Zato kaj mi je jeftinije zvat' rack monkeye nego kupovati modul.
<BotaniCar> Jednom u pol godine ih trebam,pa...
<jelly> nije li bilo da sad cak i supermikraci sad imaju napola pristojan ipmi
<BotaniCar> Imaju i vise nego pristojan, al' imam trenutno INTEL shasije i za njih je to bilo skuplje nego mi vrijedi. I, imaju licencing od kojeg bi i vmwaretovcimogli nesto nauciti :9
<BotaniCar> usput, trazio sam opet nekakve ponude za servere, iJope mi intel najjeftinije izasao :)
<obruT> i tak... danas se u firmi stvaraju novi pythonasi :) /me drzi propovijed :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: onda pati bez mgta
<BotaniCar> obruT: zakaj nije otvoreno za javnost ?! :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: al, ne patim, obavio poziv i sad cu malo cekat' :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar: pa sta ja znam, mogo bi te progurat :)
<jelly> PATI BEJBE
<BotaniCar> obruT: :) 
<BotaniCar> obruT: kad si vec tu, si pogledao i revidirao onu uputu za IPv6 ? Meni i dalje ne radi :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: ne stignem se s tim bavit :P
<obruT> radim prezentaciju za ovo python predavanje, beamer je zakon :)
<BotaniCar> Ti si zreo za korisnicku podrsku, bar otvoreno kazes "nemam vremena" :) 
<pkiller> obruT: a preko čega sa beamerom, chromecast / appletv?
<obruT> pkiller: beamer -> latex-beamer :)
<dodobas> obruT: a tek kad vidis jupyter i njegv notebook ...
<pkiller> obruT: eto prilike da naučiš da budeš konkretniji :)
<SilverSpace> ode Charlie Sheen u kurac
<pkiller> kako ono ide... tko se mača lača... :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VILr1xH3io
<datase> YouTube: La cucaracha - Gipsy Kings - 0:03:10 - 928149 views - 1972 likes / 200 dislikes
<pkiller> to to
<SilverSpace> ;)
<pkiller> taman napunim amazon košaricu i sjetim se da trebam registrirat auto... faking šit
<SilverSpace> lol
<BotaniCar> Kod mene je obrnuto, sjetim se da moram kupiti zimke gume, pa odem i kupim si i jos nekaj :) 
<pkiller> BotaniCar: kad si smrad :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: kad imam dozvoljen minus :P
<pkiller> umijesto da djetetu uplatiš u neki fond da ne mora na fakultet
<pkiller> :)
<pkiller> idem da ne radim prekovremeno slučajno :P
<vileni> BotaniCar: jesi nasao zimske?
<BotaniCar> vileni: uzeo sam Fuldu 
<vileni> BotaniCar: sad jos samo da snijeg padne :)
<jelly> api984: stalno ti pada veza na tom iskonu... nista to ne valjda
<jelly> valja*
<BotaniCar> vileni: stare gume su mi bile tak' potrosene da su mi sad ove i tise i bolje za vozit' 
<vileni> ja mislim da cu prije promijeniti auto nego ove gume :)
<BotaniCar> Ne zvuci lose :) 
<vileni> to sve ovisi, ali ne volim imati dugo isti auto
<vileni> BotaniCar: nego sta ono rece, imao si selinux na rhcsa?
<BotaniCar> Jesteda, malo, ali bilo je 
<vileni> jel se sjecas koji je slucaj bio? tj uz koji servis
<BotaniCar> apacheta
<vileni> ja sam imao samo da provjerim da li je upaljen
<BotaniCar> nekaj se nekamo micalo, pa je trebalo postaviti default contexe
<vileni> to na rhcsa7?
<BotaniCar> Nda, da bi stvar bila poslovicno glupa, na kraju testa je bio zadatak da podesim selinux na permissive :)
<BotaniCar> da
<vileni> cudna kombinacija
<vileni> pogotovo taj dio sa permissive
<BotaniCar> A cuj, na pocetku testa nas je instruktor uvjeravao da selinuxa u ispitu uopce nema :)
<BotaniCar> Tak da .. 
<vileni> pa ovo sto sam ja dobio je stvarno minimum
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/mUaSpF
<SilverSpace> jebenica
<BotaniCar> Dobro ti stoji roza !
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: mozda je ovo u biti zensko :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, kakvih bedevija ima ... :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/felix/2015-11-17
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
* Mmike changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: #ubuntu-hr | Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubntu, OpenStack, F1, Ford&Mazda | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Stigli su Ubuntu 15.10 i OpenStack Liberty!
<vileni> di su mandarine
<Mmike> reklo mi da maknem!
<ipozgaj> a e
<vileni> Mmike: lako za to, kad cemo na kavu ako nema mandarina
<obruT> hihi, super mi je kak se ekipa prijavi na utrku na koju se inace prijavi gro ljudi pa je izvlacenje ko na lutriji, a onda kad ih izvuku, kukaju, "jao, sacemo morat trenirat" :)
<obruT> slatke muke :)
<boorgy__> pozdrav
<boorgy__> iskopirao bih fajl veći od 4GB na usb stick od 8GBH
<boorgy__> i javlja mi grešku
<boorgy__> usb je formatiran na fat.Ako usb formatiram na ext4 hoću li tako moći prebaciti taj fajl
<SilverSpace> boorgy__: ako je fat 32 ne mozes kopirati tako veliku datoteku 
<SilverSpace> ext4 ili htfs
<SilverSpace> ntfs
<SilverSpace> *
<boorgy__> znam da fat ne može ali nisam znao može li ext4. hvala
#ubuntu-hr 2015-11-18
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junaci
<pkiller> jutro junče :)
<BotaniCar> MUUU!
<Mmike> tuntulator u laptopu se vrti na 65535 okretaja :)
<BotaniCar> Usisavac u ruke :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> iznesi ga van :)
<SilverSpace> kaj ga drzis na radijatoru 
<BotaniCar> Mislim da imam najtise servere u datacentru,imaju pasivne hladnjake i aktivne ventilatore kucista 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: trebali bi se grijati na tim serverima tj. sve prostorje u firmi 
<BotaniCar> U biti se ne griju jako
<SilverSpace> sjecam se u ini kak je to grijalo 
<SilverSpace> doduse to se sa danasnjim ne moze usporediti 
<SilverSpace> maknuoo splash screen i sad mi vise nece stat boot da vidim gdje u biti stane 
<SilverSpace> jebo racunalo 
<BotaniCar> Splash screen ti je blokirao racunalo ! 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne nego sam htio vidjeti zasto se ne digne kad ga ujutro upalim 
<SilverSpace> moram resetirati 
<SilverSpace> da bi ubuntu startao 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: sad ti velim zakaj, splash screen ! :
<SilverSpace> maknuo ga iz gruba da virim tekst 
<SilverSpace> i vec dva dana nece stat boot
<SilverSpace> cisto sumnjam da je to do splash screen
<BotaniCar> Ako nisi dirao nikaj drugo, onda je zakljucak jasan ! 
<SilverSpace> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-IonZ3o7p4Kc/UZIbh8bhT9I/AAAAAAAACSc/GPjg91py7S8/s1600/boot1.png
<SilverSpace> tu je uvjek stao 
<BotaniCar> Kladim se u placu da si napravio jos nekaj dok si micao splash, ali si zaboravio 
<SilverSpace> nista 
<BotaniCar> Mhmm
<SilverSpace> inace se racunalo normalno ponasa i u sys nema nis 
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo da to ne napravi ni jednom kad ga rebootam samo ujutro kad ga prvi puta upalim 
<SilverSpace> mozda bi morao malo kablove prodrmati 
<BotaniCar> Wireless zdrmaj :) 
<pkiller> jel se netko igrao sa rasberry pi 2 B
<Mmike> BotaniCar!
<Mmike> BotaniCar: daj se ponasaj, molim te :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj sam napravio ili zaboravio napraviti ? 
<BotaniCar> daj mail 
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/putin-prastanje-teroristima-je-na-bogu-na-meni-je-da--ih-k-njemu-posaljem/856726.aspx
<Mmike> kaj bi mislio o tom liku, fakat ne znam :)
<jelly> ja mislim ovo: diktatura je bolja od anarhije
<BotaniCar> Pogotovo ako si s prave strane puske/bombardera
<SilverSpace> yah
<Mmike> ja mislim ovo:
<Mmike> trebam jos jednu kavu
<BotaniCar> Hvala na podsjetniku, nisam ni prethodnu ispio 
<BotaniCar> Vec je k'o led 
<SilverSpace> muka mi od ovih pametnjakovica kaj sve znaju kak je bilo u vukovaru i hrvatskoj 91
 * Mmike voli hladnu kavu
<Mmike> SilverSpace: meni isto muka, najvise od onih debila u savskoj
<Mmike> onda od debila na markovom trgu
<Mmike> i onda od debila karamarkovskih
<Mmike> koji su na trecem mjestu samo zato kaj nisu na markovom trgu
<Mmike> DI SI TI BIO '41VE?!
<jelly> Mmike: kojih u savskoj, onih ispred ili onih na katu
<Mmike> jelly:  :)
<Mmike> onih ispred
<BotaniCar> Danas nije samo godisnjica pada vukovara, vec i 30 godina C&H stripa :) 
<Mmike> Kad nesto kosta 100 kuna, i das popust od 15 posto, koliko to kosta?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: calvin und hobbes?
<BotaniCar> Jah jah
<BotaniCar> Mmike: trik pitanje ili smijem napisati "85kn" ? 
<BotaniCar> jel popust prije ili poslije PDVa ?
<Mmike> 85+15% = 97.75! DI je dve kune i dvajspet lipa? :)
<Mmike> 🙈 <- jel' vidite ovaj znak?
<dodobas> yutro
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nekaj vidim,ali nisam siguran kaj gledam (znaj )
<BotaniCar> *znak
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a tu: http://splivalo.hr/m/freyes.html
<Mmike> dobis nekaj ili dobis kucicu?
<Mmike> dodobas: aj i ti baci oko
<BotaniCar> Dobijem nekaj kaj izgleda kao guzica pokrivena rukama 
<BotaniCar> .. ili glava
<Mmike> da, majmun koji place, recimo
<dodobas> znak ne vidim... 
<dodobas> niti ga mogu kopirati
<BotaniCar> 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 🙈 
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> noviji ubuntuji pokazu normalno to
<Mmike> moj nece
<Mmike> cudi me da na archu opce imas slova, dodobas :)
<BotaniCar> fakat, koristim ubuntu :)
<dodobas> koji font ?
<BotaniCar> MONOSPACE
<dodobas> nah...
<Mmike> BotaniCar: koji ubuntu?
<BotaniCar> 15.10
<BotaniCar> Znas da sam trendy :) 
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> idem bas probat
<Mmike> trebo mi amis doc jucer
<Mmike> nisu dosli
<BotaniCar> Jesi gotov Mmike ? Nemoj da se vec niej deployalo, ipak ti imas openstack i juju skillz :D
<BotaniCar> Do sad si ih morao bar 13 postavit' i konfigurirat'
<Mmike> ma nisam 
<Mmike> nit krenuop
<jelly> majmun koji ne vidi zlo
<Hrki> pozdrav, decki imam pitanje
<Hrki> je moguce
<Hrki> da recimo ako saljem mailove sa porta 25, not encriptet
<Hrki> da mailovi dolaze kak spada, a ako je enkriptet starttls port 587
<Hrki> da zavrse u spam folderu ?
<jelly> Hrki: pitas "da li se moze desiti" ili "da li se sustav moze konfigurirati tako da se desi ovo" ?
<jelly> odgovor na oboje je "u nacelu da", makar je beskoristan za drugo pitanje
<Mmike> jelly: :) 
<jelly> jeibga, sve je moguce ;-)
<jelly> najvise je moguce da korisnik postavi pitanje koje mu nece rijesiti stvarni problem :-D
<pkiller> Hrki: konfiguriraš server ili klijent? :)
<Mmike> /usr/lib/postgresql/9.3/bin/pg_restore: unrecognized option '--help'
<Mmike> Try "pg_restore --help" for more information.
<jelly> pkiller: da
<jelly> Mmike: :-D
<jelly> Mmike: — ?
<pkiller> Hrki: bez DKIM-a u dnsu bi ti već trebao ići u spam :)
<Mmike> jelly: funky one, right? :) 
<Mmike> k'o da mysql imam :)
<jelly> Meni Radi™
<Hrki> aj, doma cu vam detaljnije objasnit, brb
<Mmike> jelly: ma namjerno sam picka - napisi: pg_restore -j24 -v --help
<Mmike> kad updateirate xperiju koja ima upaljenu 'stamnia mode' za cuvanje baterije, onda mobitel, kad se ugasi ekran, ugasi i internet i sve
<Mmike> i onda updatei failaju
<Mmike> kaki fail :)
<dodobas> pokakio motku... taki fail...
<dodobas> :)
<obruT> Mmike: vdsl kazes...
<jelly> ha.  napravim si kalendar za kino na mobitelu, konspirativno opis "Le Cinema" a mobitel djubre skuzi i stavi sliku kokica i ulaznice
<jelly> da sam napisao "kino" vjerojatno ne bi skuzio
<obruT> skoro nas uapsilo maloprije
<jelly> di
<obruT> vozimo se kolega i ja sa sastanka, obojica bradonje, u rentacar autu (rentala firma)... kad auto ispred nas upali one lampice, pokaze frajer rukom da skrenemo, dokumente na sunce, papire od auta, cak i moje dokumente (ja suvozac)... pregled gepeka (unutra switchevi i kabeli : P )
<obruT> na ljubljanskoj... izmedju sky officea i selske
<obruT> frajer u civilu, onak najobicnije obucen, znacka za lancicu oko vrata...
<jelly> vjerojatno imaju upute da provjeravaju bradonje zbog pariza
<obruT> jos kolega iz zajebancije kaze tipu: "zbog brada, ha ? :)" ... tipu nije bilo smijesno :)
<jelly> ha-ha only serious
<obruT> i bome isprovjeravali dokumente, frajer je valjda procito sva tri lista papira od rentacara
<jelly> kakvi ste to si sistemci ak nemate sluzbeni auto negdje na raspolaganju
<obruT> kao: "auto je rentala firma, HT" ... a frajer onak spolupovjerenjem: "radite u HT-u ?" ... iako mozda ne izgledamo tako :)
<jelly> sad si old bearded unix guy
<obruT> jelly: imamo sluzbene aute za teren, ovo je auto koji je kolega dobio bas za njega, dok mu ne srede njegov sluzbeni auto, daju mu rentacar
<jelly> jeste ga pitali za znacku i broj
<obruT> nismo, nije mi palo na pamet jer nas nije maltretirao
<jelly> ako neko legitimira mene, nekak mi je ok da i ja legitimiram njega :-)
<jelly> pogotovo u civilki
<obruT> jelly: cujem da se kod vas nesto testirao g.fast, jel znas sto o tome ? jel se testiralo, jel se planira stogod ?
<jelly> obruT: prvi put cujem :-)
<jelly> tj. drugi put cujem, zadnji put kad sam cuo trebalo je dobit dozvolu od hakoma i za testiranje
<jelly> #onokad obruT zna vise od mene sto se desava u mojoj firmi
<obruT> danas sam bio na prezentaciji tehnologije i plana pa je frajer spomenuo vas :)
<jelly> veli kolega da se stvarno testira
<obruT> danas nam frajer prica o tome, kak se ide u test na pravim lokacijama, a svi mi "gdje gdje", jel moze kod mene :)
<Mmike> obruT, doslo upravo, sad cu pristekat
<obruT> ma taj vdsl je obsolete, zivio g.fast :)
<Mmike> stogod samo da je brze :)
<Mmike> idem se prestekat
<Mmike> vidimo se skoro
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> i dalje smo na sporom internetu
<Mmike> 10Mbit dolje, 512kbit gore :/
<vileni> Mmike: to novi spor ili stari spor?
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<Mmike> vileni, spor?
<vileni> Mmike: pa internet
<Mmike> vileni, aha
<Mmike> vileni, novi spor, navodno nije jos netko kliknuo di treba
<vileni> pa neka kliknu :)
<vileni> kakve su to brzine u ovom stoljecu
<Mmike> oho!
<Mmike> izgleda da jesu!
<vileni> koliko je sd :)
<Mmike> mjerim
<Mmike> 20/2
<Mmike> razocaran sam
<Mmike> mislio sam da ce bit bar 10 u UL
<Mmike> sutra cemo zvat 
<Mmike> vileni, kol'ko ti placas iskon optiku?
<vileni> 180 mislim
<vileni> nije optika
<vileni> vdsl
<Mmike> i kol'ko ti je UL/DL?
<vileni> 42/7
<SilverSpace> no da
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije ti muka onog na katu ratnog profitera ha 
<SilverSpace> koji je dobio preko veze 100% invalidnost
<SilverSpace> nažalost nije jedini 
<SilverSpace> odoh LN
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nope, taj mi je totalno irelevantan, stovise, cini mi se jedan od rijetkih u vladi koji bi mogao bit ok
<Mmike> al' ono, neznam nist o tome tak da, neznam
<Mmike> daleko mi je vise muka satorasa, idijoti, neobrazovani majmuni, njih 50 se naslo srat
<Mmike> a onaj glogoski, lazov samo taki
<Mmike> e, ti mi najvise idu na jetra
<Mmike> a onda drug milanovic
<Mmike> i debili oko njega
<Mmike> ovog mornara danas
<Mmike> 'nemamo para za informatiku'
<Mmike> al' za vjeronauk imamo
<Mmike> i za microsoft isto imamo
<Mmike> vileni, pa, to opce nije lose
<vileni> Mmike: pa znam da nije, ali nadam sam se optici :)
<vileni> placam kao 50/10
<Mmike> sad gledam dostupnost na iskon.hr
<Mmike> iveli da mogu dobit max 10/.512
<Mmike> wat?
<vileni> nije ti vdsl dostupan ocito
<Mmike> dostupna mi optika od tcoma
<Mmike> sam kaj je to 300 kuna
<Mmike> malo klikanja po tcom stranicama i skuzio sam zasto ne zelim posla s njima imat
<Mmike> idem spat
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> http://themindunleashed.org/2015/11/anonymous-takes-down-5500-isis-accounts-24-hours-after-isis-called-them-idiots.html
#ubuntu-hr 2015-11-19
<api984> vecer
<BotaniCar> Mmike: za MS imaju para samo nazivno, AFAIk nisu platili za licence ni ove godine.
<dodobas> yutro
<BotaniCar> Mmike: http://www.agresori.com/data/33609/3.gif( NSFW, vidi se pimpek )
<SilverSpace> jutroooo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebo ga sad ja uopce ne podrzavam goloskog i ne znam kak je najebo ali je u kolicima invalid 
<SilverSpace> Matic je 100% a nije invalid i na osnovu toga je dobio stan i sve bonuse privilegije
<SilverSpace> ratni profiter
<SilverSpace> po zakonu mogao je dobiti najvise 60
<SilverSpace> %
<SilverSpace> moj drugar je popusio tri metka kroz tjelo i nogu i ima 20%
<SilverSpace> sreca nista nije ozljedeno metak proso 
<SilverSpace> matic ima orden koji dobijaju samo ratni invalidi koji su tesko ranjeni i bez nekog djela tjela 
<SilverSpace> nikad nije bio ranjen 
<BotaniCar> Ima tko kakav mali uredski skener ( samo skener, ne kombinirani uređaj ) za preporuku. Ako radi s linuxima - sjajno, ako ne, ne.
<SilverSpace> https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/fora-dana13.gif
<BotaniCar> Vjetar_: platis pivo za vikend ? :) ta, sretan rodjendan ti je ! :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/felix/2015-11-19
<Mmike> jadno dete :)
<Mmike> pocetak trauma :)
<Mmike> dobro da ga nisu ispljuskali :)
<Mmike> i taj idiot koji ga snima :)
<BotaniCar> Al, smijesno je :)
<BotaniCar> Drkachu :)
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/12243004_10154224290391840_9200884676322152035_n.jpg?oh=4cb036ce927a69075ab700039b31d0b6&oe=56F5E14F&__gda__=1454597424_6523db2868083703b536ce9e449238ad
<obruT> Mmike: bwahahahaha :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<obruT> odma se sjetim kad sam igro daggerfall pa malo ispado iz prostorija :)
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> gle, virtualbox nije sjebo repoe
<Mmike> weee
 * Mmike opce nezna zakaj ima vbox instaliran
<Mmike> vileni: daklem, 20/2 je maksimum koji mogu imati na svojoj parici
<Mmike> uzeo sam 40/10 paket
<Mmike> al' ce me sad prebacit na 25/5
<Mmike> jer, eto
<Mmike> tak da jos fakat mozda zavrsim na tcom-optici
<Mmike> IAKO
<vileni> Mmike: ali ne isporucuju ti ni pola uploada
<vileni> na toj slabijoj
<Mmike> rekla mi tretka u amisu (nesluzbeno, naravno), da ce vipnet sad ulagat paru opako u optiku, i da je to jedan od razloga zasto su uboli amis
<Mmike> vileni: pa da, al' kaj da radim kad zica nemre vise
<Mmike> ima paket 20/1
<Mmike> al' onda imam 1 u uploadu
<vileni> preseli se :)
<SilverSpace> evo u moj kvart :)
<SilverSpace> sve prsti od brtine
<Mmike> http://imgur.com/a/TSViK
<Mmike> zakaj moje kuciste nemre tak izgledat?
<Mmike> neg izgleda k'o mix PHP i PERL koda
<vileni> Mmike: ovo su sigurno rezani kablovi na mjeru
<vileni> nema sanse drukcije
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> mudro zboris
<Mmike> to mi nikad nije palo na pamet :)
<jelly> Mmike: vidio sam za windowse neki komercijalni bonding/teaming koji agregira sve razlicite veze na internet koje imas (3G, susjedov wifi, tvoj dsl) i gura download i upload tamo di ga im
<vileni> naslagao sam se kompjutera, nijedan nije imao kablove ni blizu urednog koliko god se trudio
<Mmike> jelly: al' to mora imat nesh s druge strane
<jelly> pa ima nes s druge strane, da
<Mmike> neki tcp-sp-dlj-wrot-wrot-tunneled-over-ip-with-spx
<jelly> al nema za linuxe
<vileni> za linuxe nista nema
<BotaniCar> Da,jebo ga linux, nema ni virusa, nekmoli nesh korisno 
<jelly> stizu virusi, nemas brige
<BotaniCar> znam, ako nista, job-security level mi raste :)
<Mmike> e, pa
<Mmike> idem jest meso s icom!
<Mmike> je'l moze bit ljepsi dan?
<BotaniCar> Iha ! Dve planine mesa idu jest meso ! Tesko da moze bolje ! pozz Icu
<Mmike> vise smo k'o dva pudingica, al' dobro :)
<BotaniCar> Apsolutno sam uvjeren da je u tm moru sala sakriven i pokoji misich :) 
<obruT> :q
<obruT> krivi prozor :P
<BotaniCar> :wq
<pkiller> :q!
<Mmike> CTRL-X Z Qa1
<Hrki> oi, znam da je ovo linux kanal
<Hrki> ali jebemu mater, se kome desilo da nema uopce windows update kad pokrene safe mode ???
<vileni> Hrki: pa vecina servisa ne radi u safe mode, obicno ni mrezu nemas
<Mmike> Hrki: ak tko zna, znaju botanicar i vileni
<Mmike> furaju se na linux samo da mogu tu bit
<Mmike> u dusi su windows dase
<BotaniCar> Da samo imam para za licence, vidJo bi ti kakve sve windowse imam, ovako mi je i Ubuntu dobar ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Hrki: a sto tebe muci ? U safe modu se podizu esencijalni servii, WinUpdate to nije 
<Hrki> BotaniCar: ma sve pet
<Hrki> ali jebemti pa nece mi uopce updejtati
<Hrki> u normalnom modu
<Hrki> trazi i trazi te updejtove...
<Hrki> pa reko da probam u safe modeu
<BotaniCar> ne, nece ti se updateati iz safe moda, safe mod je smisljen za krpanje onog sto win update sjebe
<Hrki> picka mu materina, pa nece nikako da updejta 
<Hrki> tj, da pronadje update
<Hrki> pronalazi i nista...
<Hrki> cak sam resetiro sve te updejtove, probo sve i svasta, ali neide....
<BotaniCar> pogledaj windowsupdateagent.log, ili taknest
<Hrki> jebeni update
<BotaniCar> Smiri se :) 
<BotaniCar> Sex ne pomaze :)
<vileni> Mmike: vidjet ces ti ako prodjem ispit, zatrpat cu te openstack pitanjima :P
<BotaniCar> vileni: ti bas volis izazove :) 
<vileni> a jucer sam veci dio dana morao raditi iz windows virtualke zbog nekog vpn softvera koji radi samo iz win
<BotaniCar> Codename: CISCO :)
<vileni> nope
<vileni> nesto jos govnastije
<vileni> salju mi smsom kodove
<vileni> da se mogu spojiti
<Mmike> vileni: ispit? :)
<vileni> i onda se spajam na *gasp* freebsd servere
<vileni> Mmike: rhce
<Mmike> vileni: zakaj?
<vileni> Mmike: sto zakaj
<Mmike> koja svrha toga?
<Mmike> rhcea?
<Mmike> firma salje/placa ili?
<vileni> da
<vileni> pa jebemtinfsikerberos
<vileni> sad radi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemosh se na tender prijaviti ako nemas N strucnjaka s X certifikacijskim nivoom 
<vileni> i neznam zasto 
<BotaniCar> vileni: kak si slozil ? 
<BotaniCar> ahahahahahahahaha
<Hrki> BotaniCar: imam taj fajl, jel ga umes da ga citas? :D
<vileni> BotaniCar: imam ipa server koji mi je i nfs server, dodao tamo host, principal, exportao keytab, kopirao keytab na oba servera, podesio argse na 4.2 (sto je isto super razlicita sintaksa) i mount je radio sa mount komandom
<pkiller> Hrki: koji su windowsi?
<vileni> ali ne iz fstab
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ako ja citam, ja i naplatim :) Trazi vremensku oznaku koja je sto bliza vremenu kad si pokrenuo trazenje update-ova, i onda citaj na nize. Greske jasno oznacava s ERROR, a upozorenja s WARN
<vileni> sad radi iz fstab a neznam sto sam promijenio
<BotaniCar> vileni: less .bash_history,pa nadji :)
<pkiller> Hrki: imao sam ja sličan problem sa windowsima 8.1 i morao sam ručno izbrisati neke updateove, i onda ponovo pokrenuti update
<vileni> BotaniCar: kako ce mi history pomoci ako sam u fstab editirao :)
<vileni> treba mi vim_history
<BotaniCar> vileni: si ziher da je samo to ? Treba bash_history pogledati, ne jednom sam imao "lupanje po celu" trenutak jer sam zaboravio da sam osim X radio i Y
<vileni> nish, idem sambu kerberizirati
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa jesam, doslovno sam izmjenjivao mount komandu i fstab
<jelly> sso sse sslaze?
<BotaniCar> Å¡o Å¡e Å¡laze ? :) 
<vileni> sso?
<BotaniCar> single sign on :)
<vileni> treba tko sso
<BotaniCar> Njubu, nekoncentrirani :D
<vileni> sa ubikeyevima i svim
<BotaniCar> SSO po kojem standardu ? 
<jelly> mislim, ne znam za sto bi drugo htijo imat kerberos nego za sso
<vileni> koji god hoces
<vileni> :D
<BotaniCar> vileni: treba mi implementirati SSO koristeci JASIG CAS
<BotaniCar> vileni: ako ozbilojno pitas
 * jelly voli kad vidi kratice za koje nema pojma sto znace
<BotaniCar> vileni: ali imam osjecaj da bi ti samo neki hardver preprodavao :D
<vileni> BotaniCar: ja sam samo sistemac, imamo developere za sso :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: obicno ti punis chat takvima, kad vidim da ti tipkas prvo upalim urbandictionary, onda citam :)
<jelly> 3TB vanjski WD za 130 ojra, sa pdv-om i Å¡ipingom
<pkiller> true story
<pkiller> jelly Å¡ta je to PDV
<jelly> jedini problem: FIERCE PINK
<pkiller> :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: to ovo? 
<vileni> https://jasigcas.herokuapp.com/login
<weshmashian> smee!
<BotaniCar> toovo ! 
<Hrki> BotaniCar: http://pastie.org/private/qi1h8tqzqfb0kgv6ytyg
<Hrki> BotaniCar: a prije sam probo svasta, neki winupdate fixer 
<Hrki> official, obriso updejt foldere
<Hrki> pokreno jos 3 fixeva
<Hrki> a vidis, nisam se sjetio na logove kad je ovo drugima rijesilo probleme
<Hrki> ozibljno razmisljam da updejtam bios :D
<BotaniCar> Hrki: sto si mi to dao ? Fali mi kontekst ( bar vrijeme kad si pokrenuo azuriranja). Kad preletim kroz log vidim da je nasao nadogradnje i da si mu zabranio da ih primjeni kod reboota.
<Hrki> BotaniCar: ja ti recimo pokrenem azuriranja
<Hrki> tj, pokrenem samo search
<Hrki> jer ja volim da mi ih on pronađe pa da ih onda ja rucno instaliram
<Hrki> tj, da me prvo pita dal da skida pa da skine tek onda
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ajmo ovako: rebootaj masinu. Isprazni taj log. Pokreni azuriranje i pricekaj da dovrsi. Pastebinaj cijeli log.
<BotaniCar> ( kako je frajer blatantno odignorirao moj prijedlog da mu naplatim citanje logova )
<Hrki> kk
<Hrki> idem bas tim redom
<pkiller> BotaniCar: da znam šta znači blatantno vjerojatno bi se složio sa tobom :P
<api984> dan
<api984> wass up
<BotaniCar> pkiller: 'el vidis kako se trudim obogatiti vam rjecnik :O)
<BotaniCar> djes' api
<api984> evo na GO
<pkiller> i to bi trebao naplatit a ne samo čitanje logova :)
<api984> doma se igram s Leap-om
<BotaniCar> api-zabac :) 
<api984> bas
<BotaniCar> pkiller: prodavacke su mi sposobnosti, ocito na razini Milanovicevih drzavnickih sposobnosti :)
<api984> ubio sam FB, Instagram
<api984> delte account :D
<BotaniCar> Kak sad to, mislim da sam te nedavno vidJo na FB frend listi :) 
<BotaniCar> Bo'me te nema :)
<api984> danas... doslo mi do svijesti da stalno na FB visim.. kad sam na kompu
<api984> mislim da je vrijeme da se maknem s toga vise.. :D
<api984> zao mi samo FB grupa, ali ben imam duck duck go
<pkiller> real life mmorpg (whitout the rpg part) FaceBook :)
<api984> pkiller, jup
<pkiller> bolje ti je da igraš igrice nego facebook :)
<api984> pkiller, sad cu i stic, xbox360 i ps3 kraj mene
<api984> kuzis nece mob biti u ruci stalno
<pkiller> sva sreća nemam problema sa time... koristim isključivo messenger na mobitelu, na poslu ne gledam fejsbuk... tu i tamo navecer pogledam šta bi bilo dobro pokarat od frendica i to je to :)
<BotaniCar> Uzrok tvoje frustracije je to da si na FB isao preko mobitela :) Samo ne smijes na mobitelu imati taj drek i sve je u redu :D
<api984> bio ja na mobu i na kompu
<BotaniCar> pkiller: zakaj te nemam u listi FB prijatelja ?! Obicno sve znance s sexy prijateljicama dodam odmah :D
<api984> distrakcija kad sam na kompu
<api984> BotaniCar, ovaj sexy part.. bilo bi lijepo kad bi se moglo karat
<BotaniCar> api984: ja sam ozenjen, meni je premija vec i prilika da pogledam :)
<api984> BotaniCar, meni je muka gledat... jer to moram gledat na poslu jos
<api984> BotaniCar, treba se suzdrzat :D
<pkiller> api984: eee tako je to... kad si informatičar :)
<api984> pkiller, agreed
<api984> pkiller, daleko od ociju pa ben
<pkiller> da si bio pilot, astronaut ili tajkun sad bi one tebe imale na fejsbuku
<BotaniCar> api984: a ti si pornjavator na poslu ? Auuu
<api984> pkiller, tako to ide danas... 
<jelly> ha.  Orakl izdaje zakrpe za JRE/JDK 6 i 7 ali ih mozes downloadati samo ako imas support
<api984> BotaniCar, nop
<BotaniCar> jelly: podrzavam "plati pa klati" pristup :)
<pkiller> kako rhon jeremy kaže: nekad je karakter bio bitniji od novaca :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: sva sreca imaju klauzulu: ako imate support za neki drugi oracle softver koji treba JRE, onda vam ga damo downloadati
<BotaniCar> jelly: o0o0o , kako velikodusno! 
<Hrki> BotaniCar: evo uso u safemod jer nisam mogo obrisati log, sad sam pokreno taj update check
<Hrki> neka ga vrti malo pa ti posaljem
<BotaniCar> Hrki: majku mu staru, ne u safe modu
<jelly> BotaniCar: tak da... sad downloadam zakrpe jer imamo licencu za oracle db ;-) pa cu ih applyati na public servisima koji nemaju veze sa oracle db :-)
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ne da ti izbrisat jer file nisi otvorio kao administrator ( start>nadjes notepad > desni klik i "run as admin" > file>open>nadji log > izbrisi log)
<jelly> jer naterat vendora da testira i approva aplikaciju sa jdk 8 je mission impossible
<pkiller> Hrki: koja si ti spaljevina :) daj posalji malo toga BotaniCar-u i meni da nam bude lijepo :)
<BotaniCar> O,da, posalji, stash mi je prazan k'o i novcanik :)
<pkiller> neznam sta se to događa u ovoj zemlji, ali ako ovako nastavi morat ću se odselit koliko je teško sredit :)
<BotaniCar> Ja nemam problema s sredjivanjem, samo s placanjem :)
<BotaniCar> Nda i s vremenom za konzumacije :) 
<api984> BotaniCar, u pravu ben
<pkiller> za to uvijek vremena i novaca... :)
<pkiller> dobro ajde... nisam ni ja mamlaz, kada mi hoće naplatiti kao svetog petra kajganu onda ne uzmem :)
<BotaniCar> Hrki: sad sam se sjetio da je dio krivice za tvoj problem kod mene: s "izbrisi log" sam mislio zamoliti da izbrises njegov sadrzaj, samu datoteku ostavi di je.
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d4sT2p0a2Q
<datase> YouTube: The Heavy - Set Me Free (official video) - 0:03:37 - 2062116 views - 6199 likes / 84 dislikes
<BotaniCar> This stuff is so chill it could call itself Joe and kill Batman's parents.
<pkiller> BotaniCar: e ovo sam našao prije koji dan... otkriće godine :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVm-rKqvrsk
<datase> YouTube: Life on Planets - Curious Palace - 0:03:09 - 2421 views - 42 likes / 0 dislikes
<Hrki> http://pastie.org/private/hlkctucpuiwvvknt8al51a
<Hrki> jebiga meni moras sve precizno :)
<Hrki> ali dobro na isto ti dojde XD
<Hrki> ovo ti je svezi log!
<Hrki> sad ce jos ispasti da mi treba noviji internet explorer da updejtove
<api984> Hrki, ovo samo update nest?
<BotaniCar> Hrki: to je log koji je nastao kad si pokrenuo WU u safe modu ili u normalnom ? 
<Hrki> u normalnom
<Hrki> nemogu u safemodu pokrenut WU :D
<BotaniCar> OK, trosis WSUS ili se spajas na internet za download updatea ?
<Hrki> preko neta
<Hrki> ni neznam kaj je wsus
<BotaniCar> Aj isprazni log, izvrsi naredbu "wuauclt.exe /resetauthorization /detectnow" i pokusaj ponovno 
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ako ni to ne pomogne, probaj rucno naci,downloadati i primjeniti KB931125 
<jelly> taj WSUS je zakon.  SCCM i Orchestrator jos vise
<BotaniCar> SCCM je nesto predivno
<BotaniCar> Steta kaj ni za njega nemam para :) 
<jelly> kad vidim njubi admina koji prakticki ne zna programirat da slaze automatizaciju kroz to crtanjem grafova i flowova, sve mi milo oko srca
<BotaniCar> :)
<Hrki> aj
<Hrki> sekund
<Hrki> thx
<BotaniCar> pkiller: fakat su dobri ovi kaj si linkao 
<BotaniCar> Hrki: prva naredba resetira credentialse kojima se tvoje racunalo predstavlja update serveru, a KB koji sam linkao sadrzi azurne certifikate update servera. Pa vidi, po greskama koje imas u logu imas autentifikacijski/timeout problem, ali ne mogu skuziti da li je kod tebe ili kod MSa
<pkiller> kazm baš sam se iznenadio... našao sam u nekom jazz/house setu (to slušam kao background noise) pa sam ga shazamirao koliko mi se svidjelo :) 
<jelly> fuck yeah dpkg-deb: building package `oracle-java7-jdk' in `../oracle-java7-jdk_7u91_i386.deb'.
<jelly> #onokad vidis da je instalacija tak grozni legacy po tome sto se vrti 32 bitni linux
<BotaniCar> \o/ [ Brus Vilis vice YIpi-ka-yea .gif ] \o/
<pkiller> koji show... poslao starog da mi registrira auto, nema mjesta više u prometnoj za pečat, ode na policiju i neće mu dati novu prometnu jer nisam platio kaznu za glisiranje sa gliserom... a platio kaznu isti dan.
<pkiller> ...zovem pomorsku policiju... oni kažu da se vidi da je plaćeno i da će sad zvat zagreb, valjda nešto nije "povuklo" :)
<obruT> prvo trebaju povuci, a onda se to treba primit u bazi
<pkiller> ..."evo sutra ćete moći registrirati auto"
<BotaniCar> Sve su to benigni i nebitni sustavi. Moja je shefica danas dobila e-obavijest da joj je termin za operaciju za dva tjedna. Ima negdje imenoprezimenjakinju i jebi ga :)
<BotaniCar> To su sustavi kod kojih se bas ne bi trebalo zajebavati, a ne murja 
<pkiller> ma nek me potegnu za znaš šta :) i ta kazna je bila sumljivok karaktera već, vidili me sa 3 plavuše da se zabavljam pa su me zaustavili, a lik sa jahturinom izmežu mene i obale proleti...
<BotaniCar> Dobro, zakaj nemamo nikakvih slika/video uradaka s tobom i tri plavuse na raspolaganju ? Daj svojoj izjavi kredibiliteta ! :) 
<pkiller> i zaustave i njega... i pitam koliko je on bio od obale... murijak kaže 150 metara, a pitam a koliko sam onda ja bio on kaže 160 :)
<pkiller> skoro sam mu rekao daj ne seri
<pkiller> BotaniCar: poslovno je bilo :) ne bi bilo profesionalno da sam ih slikao sa vlastitim mobitelom :)
<BotaniCar> Ahh, velis, vec sam ih gledao na pornhubu :)
<pkiller> uglavnom ja njima naplatio 900 kn, a kazna 1000 :)
<BotaniCar> OK, nemoj zamjeriti sto direktno pitam: jesi jeba' ?! :)
<pkiller> nisam
<BotaniCar> Nesreco
<pkiller> mene mozes pitat ja sam brütalno iskren :)
<BotaniCar> Ocu i ja taj "u" s tockicama :)
<jelly> Compose u " 
<pkiller> alt gr + ? + slovo
<pkiller> http://store.steampowered.com/app/225260/
<BotaniCar> :) ü
<BotaniCar> üüüüüüüüüüüüüü
<BotaniCar> \o/
<pkiller> ßotanicar
<pkiller> :)
<pkiller> to su njemačke fore
<BotaniCar> Ti si spreman za emigraciju :)
<pkiller> 8 godina njemačkog u školi
<pkiller> i jedva ga znam
<jelly> jaaaaa
<jelly> ssotanicar slaze sso?
<pkiller> kako njemac kaže sso? ßo
<pkiller> BO :)
<pkiller> već kad sam bio u osnovnoj se raspravljalo da će možda njemci izbaciti to "oštro s"
<jelly> um... to nije nego dva s u ligaturi
<jelly> Å¿s 
<pkiller> ma da ali izgleda kao B pa zato :)
<pkiller> jelly file system ili fuck sake :)
<pkiller> ti i tvoje kratice... dobro je rekao BotaniCar 
<jelly> to je ko da velis da Å¿ lici na f
<BotaniCar> ja sam ga pohvalio, kako god da je ono sto sam napisao izgledalo :)
<pkiller> sad tek vidim razliku
<pkiller> sta je ova žirafa?
<pkiller> koji je to znak?
<jelly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_s
<SilverSpace> ni jednom se nije ubuntu blokirao kod paljenja od kad sam maknuo splash screen
<pkiller> Miſsiſsippi
<pkiller> ajde sad iskreno .. Mifsifsippi
<pkiller> :)
<Mmike> pkiller: Wie geht es?
<BotaniCar> Tko ima giht ?
<jelly> Mißißippi!
<pkiller> Mmike: alles gut. Danke für Die Frage Herr Mmike :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj I Svabe Kapitaliziraju Prvo Slovo Svake Rijeci ?
<pkiller> jelly: amerima bi više koristilo nego njemcima :)
<pkiller> BotaniCar: imenice velikim slovom
<Mmike> pkiller: oh, kein Problem. Ich mochte Leute Spass zu haben! :)
<pkiller> Die sam zajebo
<pkiller> ide die
<Mmike> BotaniCar: treba i na hrvatskom Jeziku tak pricat, pa da ispadnemo k'o pravi Gastarbajteri :)
<pkiller> pričaš njemački i na kraju svake rečenice kažeš jebiga :)
<pkiller> Mmike: ich auch. jebiga
<obruT> Wenn ist das Nunstück git und Slotermeyer?
<obruT> Ja!
<obruT> Beiherhund das Oder die Flipperwaldt gersput!
<pkiller> Mmike: Spaß zu haben :)
<pkiller> obruT: za ovo mi treba google trans
<obruT> vidim da ne kuzis, jer da kuzis umro bi od smijeha :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: zasto pitas za giht
<Mmike> pkiller: nemam tastaturu za ss/ue/ae/oe :)
<Mmike> pa je: "Ich moechte" :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa vidi Mrletovu liniju iznad tog mog pitanja :)
<pkiller> mmike imaš samo treba stiskat altgr :)
<Mmike> veli frend na FBu: "Susjedi mi slusaju dobru muziku, htjeli to oni ili ne!" :D :D :D
<BotaniCar> I tvoji slusaju klavirske solaze na taj nacin :)
<pkiller> Mmike: to je istinito kao i. I have a tatoo on my dick of a bigger dick :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne citam njegove postove ignoriram ga :)
<SilverSpace> ovi kinezi nisu normalni http://is.gd/TjHtO2
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zakaj se ljutis ako te netko deklarira kao HDZovca, nije to nish zlonamjerno :D
<SilverSpace> :) jebote pa kad se ja ljutim 
<BotaniCar> :)
<SilverSpace> ja nisam takav lik 
<SilverSpace> za mene jedino nesmijes reci da sam SDP
<SilverSpace> ovac
 * SilverSpace gleda kak do para doci 
<SilverSpace> ima ko kakvu ideju :)
<SilverSpace> jeftino platim :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: reci ovim svojim SDP-ovcima da te uguze negdje :)
<Hrki> hvala BotaniCar evo, isprobat cu sve dok dojdem doma
<obruT> barem za clanove stranke uvijek ima para :)
<Hrki> valjda cemo srediti to, bas me muci XD
<Hrki> SilverSpace je HDZovac :D
<Hrki> ja ne kuzim ove s most-a
<Hrki> znaci zele koalirati sa svima
<obruT> aa, onda nek ga hdzovci negdje uguze :)
<Hrki> pa sta nije onda bolje da sdp i hdz koaliraju i odjebu mostovce? :D
<obruT> Hrki: nek koaliraju samnom ak su face
<SilverSpace> obruT: nisam iso na faks tam primaju samo skolovane :)
<obruT> u SDP-u da, u HDZ-u ne moras ni osnovnu imat zavrsenu :)
<pkiller> gledam kako bi registrirao piplmasttrast.as 
<SilverSpace> Hrki: da bar jesam sad ne bi pitao za pare
<obruT> znam osobno jednog HDZ-ovog saborskog zastupnika koji je imao samo 4 godine osnovne zavrseno
<pkiller> i naletim na http://nic.as
<obruT> a i kad pogledas one snimke sa feste, ne bi reko da su skolovani, barem ne regularno
<SilverSpace> obruT: zacudio bi se kakvih likova u sdp_u ima nazalost jednom silom prilika sam ih upoznao poblize 
<vileni> hm http://www.links.hr/?naziv=ssd-250-0-gb-samsung-850-evo-basic-mz-75e250b-sata-3-2-5-540-520-mb-s&option=artikl&id_artikl=051.400.325
<pkiller> a šta ti škola znači ako si seljačina...
<vileni> pa ovo je dobra cijena
<SilverSpace> pkiller: istina 
<pkiller> Å¡ta je ovo na kraju linka vileni, tvoj broj telefona
<obruT> pkiller: zovi odma :)
<pkiller> ruf mich an!
<obruT> mozda dobis set nozeva
<SilverSpace> vileni: i dobra brzina
<pkiller> sta ti evo od samsunga su već stigli na tržište?
<pkiller> idem... već radim prekovremeno :)
<vileni> pkiller: pa na trzistu su godinama
<SilverSpace> mobitel mi poludi kad ga spojim na punjac uopce se neda upravljat stisnes jedno on drugo ukljuci 
<jelly> SilverSpace: originalni punjac?  istekaj ga pa vrati, mozda se popravi.  Neki touch screen driveri tako pobenave kad su na punjacu.  Vidio na mom starom HTC-u
<BotaniCar> Hrki: kad bi HDZ i SDP koalirali anulirali bi 25 godina price "mi smo super, ovi drugi su uzas i neprijatelj drzave" 
<BotaniCar> vileni: to sam tiJo kup't , pa sam se sjetio da trebam zimske gume :(
<SilverSpace> jelly: da orginal punjac
<SilverSpace> i da kad ga otstekam sve se vrati u normalu 
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa isti su, samo ne smiju priznat
<jelly> kad bi priznali, iduce izbore bi most dobio ne 15 nego 45%
<jelly> a mozda bi i orah dobio nesto ;-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: mislio sam da je to bjelodano, i onda Hrki :)
<jelly> ah, ne citam log
<BotaniCar> Pametan covjek :)
<jelly> ko da koaliraju demokrati i republikanci u americi 
<jelly> sve bagra potplacena
<BotaniCar> Nema ni u Jamerici dovoljno ministarstava da izdrze takvo postizborno uhljebnstvo :)
<jelly> THIS MEANS NOTHING TO MEEEE AAAAAAH
<jelly> Vienna
 * BotaniCar zvecka s Judas priest
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJfLs9AlyMI
<datase> YouTube: Yazoo - Only You remixed by Monotron feat. Eliza Zoot - 0:03:13 - 3827 views - 39 likes / 1 dislikes
<vileni> BotaniCar: ja sam rijesio gume, ali sad moram stediti za vjencanje
<vileni> tako da nesmijem ni pricati o kupovini takvih stvari :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: zajebi vjencanje, kupi i ljetne gume :)
<vileni> ma taman cu ove potrositi do tada
<BotaniCar> I od'te se vozit' nekamo :D
<vileni> gotovo sad, vec je organizirano sve
<vileni> ja bi za te pare kupio 2 motorica i otisao na put 
<Mmike> vileni: to
<Mmike> zakaj bi tebi bilo bolje neg nama! :)
<vileni> Mmike: suti
<vileni> :P
<BotaniCar> vileni: di cete slavlje/pir/kakvectozoves imati ?
<vileni> ne prihvacam tvoje dosjetke dok mi disk ne dostavis :D
<BotaniCar> Ne pitam ni slucajno da bi ti dosli pijani jest u svatove, nikako ! 
<vileni> BotaniCar: catering kvatric, imaju neki lokalcic tamo desno od maksimira
<BotaniCar> Aaa, znam , fino mjestasce. 
<vileni> tamo rade hranu, pa je sigurno nece zafaliti :D
<BotaniCar> Microsoft has also begun working with Barracuda, Checkpoint, Cisco Systems Inc, CloudFlare, F5 Networks, Imperva, Incapsula and Trend Micro Inc on a product called Azure Security Center. 
<BotaniCar> Jos par godina pa ce se MS smijati linjarama na temu sikjuritija 
<jelly> vec im se sad smije
<BotaniCar> Nda, ali im je trenutno osmijeh kisel :) 
<jelly> jedini razlog sto linuxi nisu razvaljeni je sto ih ima sto razlicitih
<jelly> i nije ekonomski isplativo razbijat ih 
<jelly> vise se isplati razbijati linuxe koji se zovu android
<BotaniCar> 'ajmo sad ovo ponoviti na nekom "pravom" linuks kanalu, pa da vidimo tko ce prije dobiti ban :) 
<BotaniCar> Doduse, ako je admin dobro raspolozen mogao bi pustiti da nas rijeka lave i flejma ponese :)
<jelly> nije da linuxasi to ne znaju, cak su se i prave novine raspisale o tome
<jelly> (nedavno washington post)
<BotaniCar> To je onaj WP rant na racun toga kaj je Linus rekao da ga kernel-elvel sikjuriti ne zanima i da se fah idioti odu igrati s firewallima ? :D
<jelly> da
<jelly> nek mu se to izletanje sa izjavama malo obije o glavu
<BotaniCar> Njemu u prilog ide da kernel-level exploit nisam vidio nikad, uvijek exploitaju nekaj direktno naslonjeno na njega. 
<jelly> jel?
<jelly> to mozes prije zahvaliti svojem redovnom krpanju nego nedostatku istih
<BotaniCar> Istina, nisam se precizno izrazio. 
<SilverSpace> joj da imam para tak bi razvalio sad stan 
<SilverSpace> nakon 35 godina je spreman za generalku 
<BotaniCar> Fino je izdrzao. 
<vileni> nas je prije 8 godina kompletno renoviran
<vileni> zato smo ga i kupili :)
<BotaniCar> Huh, opet novija verzija OvanClouda
<BotaniCar> Ako azuriram, svi ce zvat' jer im klijentska aplikacija ne radi, ako ne azuriram .. treba ic' changelog vidjeti :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: e da mi jos nismo ni cuvali tak parket kod susjedov je skoro ko novi sami i bez klincov su 
<SilverSpace> hrastovi klasicni parket
<SilverSpace> doduse ja sam wc i kuhinju zamjenio vec cca prije 6 godina 
<SilverSpace> kupaona mi je ocaj 
<SilverSpace> još
<SilverSpace> odoh van 
<SilverSpace> klipana vodim na gitaru
<obruT> dobili smo neku prezentaciju na mail... prodani smartphoneovi po brandu u q3 2015:  samsung 24%, apple 14%, huawei: 7%, xiaomi 5%, lg 4%, lenovo 5%, ....   zaradjene pare po brandu: samsung 25%, apple 38%, huawei 4%, ... :P
<SilverSpace> eh 
<obruT> android 84%, ios 14%, MS 2%, ostalo sica
<jelly> kad bi prodavali unlockane, dual sim uredjaje vidjeli bi vise %
<jelly> za kineze i za samsung isto
<SilverSpace> pitam se koliko je internet zaradio od mojeg surfanja po netu ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zg-vijesti/rat-za-tvornicu-pljeskavica-1038487
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guomOlcdc4w
<datase> YouTube: [SUBARU] IMPREZA SEDAN CONCEPT World Premiere Video - 0:01:26 - 1745 views - 187 likes / 4 dislikes
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<SilverSpace> za laku noc
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/wmSgv9A_ZqM
<datase> YouTube: Mr Collipark AtomPushers DJWavy: Booty Bounce Pop ft Ying Yang Twins - Lexy Panterra Twerk Freestyle - 0:02:20 - 1442259 views - 18287 likes / 584 dislikes
<SilverSpace> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD KABINI (DRM 2.43.0, LLVM 3.6.2)
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/8@raw
<SilverSpace> joj ovo sigurno nece raditi nakon reboota
<Mmike> Your connection Dalibor has endorsed you for new skill: MongoDB
<Mmike> vileni, ? :)
<vileni> hahahhah
<vileni> toliko sam se smijao na poslu kad sam to kliknuo da me tajnica cudno pogledala :)
<Mmike> prasac :)
<vileni> :)
<vileni> btw, da se oduzim, da meni netko predlozi grill zonu nebi planirao put u rijeku
<vileni> nego mozda brisanje doticne osobe sa fb :)
<vileni> super kako ni ne skuzim da mi mob nije na wifiju jer je jednako spor kao edge
#ubuntu-hr 2015-11-20
<Mmike> vileni, kaj fali gril zoni?
<vileni> Mmike: sve
<vileni> onako, sva ta hrana lici na nesto sto je negdje drugdje dobro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<vileni> ali tamo nije
<SilverSpace> odlicni nadojeb za chrome http://is.gd/urkPES
<Mmike> vileni: stada? pa de napisi slovo koje tamo!
<Mmike> vileni: taj lik i tak ima cudan ukus s hranom, liku je grana bila alfa i omega svega
<Mmike> (doduse, mozda sam ja samo imao nesrecu pa nalijetao na lose dane)
 * Mmike je u birtiji - takva je guzva po cesti da sam odustao od voznje, cekam 9-pol10 da se relociram
<Mmike> vileni: blizu starog posla sam ti ;)
<vileni> Mmike: pa grana je malo bolja od grill zone
<vileni> tamo smo isli jesti kad nam se jelo meso, i onda su patili svi koji su me vodili tamo jer sam stalno pricao kako je u zg bolje :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<vileni> zadnji put nisam vise htio pa su me vodili u lovorku, koja je nesto bolja
<Mmike> kme :( ne rade mi autopkg testovi
<Mmike> zasto, lastane, pa sve sam napravjio kak si mi reko!
<pkiller> esavjetovanja.gov.org
<pkiller> /* Minification failed. Returning unminified contents.
<pkiller> (2632,17): run-time error CSS1036: Expected expression, found '8'
<pkiller> (2670,17): run-time error CSS1036: Expected expression, found '8'
<pkiller>  */y
<pkiller> po ovome možeš pretpostaviti da je ASP.net :)
<BotaniCar> Ima kaj za jest' u Dominu, Mmike  ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jok
<BotaniCar> Kurac je to onda, a ne bertija :) Ni kikiriki ? 
<BotaniCar> Anywho, jel snijeg-prognoza jos stoji ? 
<BotaniCar> Da probam te gume, majku im staru 
<SilverSpace> 20cm za vikend
<SilverSpace> samo nisu rekli gdje :)
<BotaniCar> Da, tko li je sretnica koja ce ih dobit' 
<Mmike> gledam sad
<Mmike> i ne kuzim kaj tipkas, BotaniCar 
<Mmike> i onda spoznam
<Mmike> i cijela birtija me gleda kak se kikocem :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> 'ko ih jebe kad ne ircaju :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: http://www.vecernji.hr/zg-vijesti/rat-za-tvornicu-pljeskavica-1038487
<Mmike> da, da
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZw7ZnxWKjs
<datase> YouTube: Behind the Wheel with Jackie Stewart - 1:00:21 - 21601 views - 115 likes / 2 dislikes
<Mmike> jako preporucam svima koji bi htjelli dobro voziti auto
<BotaniCar> Ja bi! Al' auto mi bas i nije high performance 
<pkiller> ja se još vozim sa longboardom (vozit ću se cijelu zimu, brijem) a vi o snijegu... pih
<BotaniCar> HA ! Nmap 7 !
<BotaniCar> https://nmap.org/7/
<pkiller> kul
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nema veze, ovo sto lik prica vrijedi za svaki auto
<BotaniCar> MOSTovci su skroz cool: http://www.vecernji.hr/izbori2015/most-objavio-reformske-zahtjeve-za-podrucje-lokalne-i-regionalne-samouprave-te-javne-uprave-1038625
<Mmike> uz to prica normalnim jezikom
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zezeam se, bukmarkao sam, uvijek mo'sh nesh naucit' 
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/eRuW9L8hP-8
<datase> YouTube: Thurrock’s Kamarl Duncan scored one of the craziest wind-assisted own goals ever v Romford - 0:00:30 - 22063 views - 21 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> bura
<BotaniCar> Mondelez EU B2B2C <- no B2G ? Pfft
<Hrki> BotaniCar: nakraju nisam uspio, sve sam probal, nema veze vratil liku laptop :)
<BotaniCar> Pih, odustao si?!
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: izgleda da je splash screen kriv
<SilverSpace> vise ne blohira od kad sam ga maknuo
<Hrki> ma jesam, nije ni moj laptop, a samo sam mu diska novog stavljo, zalemio wifi i instaliro win7 sa programima
<pkiller> mozda je bio coruptan "splash screen.png"
<Hrki> kaze da mu nije bitno, reko ok :)
<Hrki> cak sam i bios updejto XD
<pkiller> svaka čast hrki :)
<Hrki> i najveca jebada mi je na kraju ispala podesavanje officea :D
<Hrki> nego, sad imam pitanje u vezi mreze :)
<Hrki> kako da provjerim ip kompova spojenih u workgroup XD
<BotaniCar> sto znaci provjeriti IP ? 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj ce utrka?
<BotaniCar> Hrki: pogledaj "the dude" ako trebas rudimentarnu mapu mreze.
<Hrki> nije li to lik sa big lebowskog? XD
<BotaniCar> Mislio sam na http://www.mikrotik.com/thedude 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: iduci vikend
<Mmike> jebo dep8
<SilverSpace> http://www.formula1.com/content/fom-website/en/championship/races/2015/Abu_Dhabi.html
<SilverSpace> konacno kraj dosadne sezone
<pkiller> Hrki: još jednostavniji program http://angryip.org/
<Mmike> SilverSpace: potpisujem
<Mmike> fakat dosadna
<BotaniCar> pkiller: ovaj tvoj ne crta relacije :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.telegram.hr/zivot/poznati-zagrebacki-vlasnici-pecenjara-ne-mogu-se-dogovoriti-oko-imena-evo-sto-nam-kazu-o-bizarnom-sukobu/
<SilverSpace> koja reklama 
<SilverSpace> sad su po novinam 
<SilverSpace> sutra ce se grliti
<SilverSpace> Mmike: par utrka bilo zamimljivo ostalo sve mercedes nedostizan
<Mmike> yup
<SilverSpace> zato je MotoGP jebeno dobar bio ove godine
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/jokic-istaknuo-nadstranacki-karakter-reforme-odgoja-i-obrazovanja-najavio-ukidanje-opceg-uspjeha-/855293.aspx
<Mmike> s ovim sam likom isao na natjecanja iz astronomije u osnovnoj skoli :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> skolstvo je inace u komi 
<SilverSpace> neujednacenost 
<SilverSpace> kriterija
<SilverSpace> doduse nisu djeca svugdje ista
<SilverSpace> moja sestra u dvije skole radi i u jednoj je ok a u drugoj uzas, a isti program radi i sa jednima i drugima
<SilverSpace> zakljucak je sa je sve na roditeljima koliko se brinu o djeci
<SilverSpace> jedna mama od jedne curice veli doslovno ovako Pa ne mora ona ništa uciti do petok razreda i tako im to ništa ne znaci
<Hrki> hvala decki za programe
<Hrki> a mene zanima, jel mogu kako poslati poruku nekom kompu u workgroup-u
<SilverSpace> koji genije https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/fora-dana14.gif
<Hrki> ovaj msg mi nije bas jasan
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj?
<Hrki> pise da koristim msg username poruka
<Mmike> SilverSpace: daj reci koja je to mama da ju dodjem napljuskat
<Mmike> krmaca
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemres vjerovati a curica joj najzlocestija u razredu
<Mmike> to ti velim
<Mmike> samarcinu, odmah
<Mmike> od moje zene kuma je teta u vrticu
<Mmike> i veli ona da se tocno po djetetu vidi kakvi su roditelji
<Mmike> veli da ima takvog zanemarivanja da je to uzas
<SilverSpace> pa da
<Mmike> mali jedan, 6 godina ima, ono, PRED FAKIN SKOLU, lik jos tepa kad prica
<Mmike> sad mali radi s logopedom, vele da ce mu trebat bar godinu dana da ga poprave
<Mmike> a zamisli sad, mora u skolu i to sve
<Mmike> ma uzas
<Mmike> idem 
<Mmike> osla mi baterija
<Mmike> javim se iz ureda
<SilverSpace> da uzas mi smo od prvog dana normalno razgovarali sa frankom i sve smo upozoravali koji su pokusali mu tepati i ta sranja 
<SilverSpace> Potres jačine 2,8 po Richteru zatresao Jastrebarsko
<jelly> zijev
<SilverSpace> joj koji likova ima 
<SilverSpace> lik pun para i 150 kn mu je puno da dva puta tjedno djete ide na gitaru
<jelly> 600kn mjesecno, ej!
<jelly> pardon, 1200kn, znas ti koliko je to kutija cigareta
<SilverSpace> 150 mjesecno
<jelly> oh, lol
<SilverSpace> cca osm termina
<jelly> 20kn po terminu, to je sica
<SilverSpace> pa da ak mu je zelja nek se razonodi malo 
<SilverSpace> franko krenuo na gitaru i voli ici a kaj bu jos se ne zna
<SilverSpace> svi izgleda nogometase htjeli od djece
<SilverSpace> bi^
<BotaniCar> Hrki: bilo je NET SEND prije, ne znam jel to jos radi 
 * BotaniCar je siguran da ce mu klinac izrotirati 30 hobij prije nego mu, ako mu, nekaj sjedne 
<BotaniCar> Also, imam od koga posuditi gitaru :)
<pkiller> gitara je odlična, evo ja samouk krenuo svirat sa 10 godina 
<pkiller> jedva starog nagovorio da mi kupi gitaru...
<pkiller> zato ih sada imam 5
<BotaniCar> Ie tko na Whitesnake ? 
<jelly> oni jos postoje? :-)
<Mmike> pkiller: ide ti svirka? Imas di audio/video?
<BotaniCar> jelly: jos mogu drzat' instrumente :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: klinac vidi u skoli druge pa zazeli nece sad na sve ic
<SilverSpace> neke zelje mu moras ispuniti
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: cekam da malo poraste, pa cu mu objasniti da mu kolege jos ne znaju kaj oce od sebe i da gleda svoje afinitete. 
<BotaniCar> Al, da, dobro velis
<SilverSpace> :)
<pkiller> Mmike: imam nesto sitno... sad prije par dana sam isprobavao neke DAW-ove
<Mmike> pkiller: daj da cujemo!
<pkiller> uglavnom nemam snimljeno skoro niš
<pkiller> samo koncept za jednu stvar
<pkiller> jebo ove "javne kanale" koji se konstantno prate
<pkiller> poslao na /msg Mmike 
<Mmike> slusam
<BotaniCar> pfft, a di je moj msg ? 
<Mmike> kul )
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> iako sam ja vise za malo brzi tempo
<BotaniCar> A DI JE MOJ MSG PKILLER A ! 
<pkiller> evo
<pkiller> prerastao sam metal :)
<pkiller> Mmike: sada brzi tempo samo u nekom experimentalnom tehnu ili elektronici
<BotaniCar> NIkad ne prerastes metal, samo se pocnes praviti fin jer ti kozne tajice vise ne stoje 
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/qewaK-DHypA # frend ubije gitaru 
<datase> YouTube: Pink floyd-Comfortably numb solo - 0:02:17 - 123 views - 6 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> pkiller: http://mmike.mooo.com/~mario/harma/boogieJamTry1.ogg
<Mmike> pkiller: to ja tandrkam po pianinu
<pkiller> bluzer :)
<pkiller> dogovorili bi se ja i ti :)
<pkiller> zvuči kao pravi piano od 7k eura :)
<Mmike> ideja je vremenom doci do: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsyuH0QT_cg
<datase> YouTube: Boogie Woogie Piano -- Caroline Dahl & Tom Rigney & Flambeau - 0:03:56 - 293801 views - 659 likes / 12 dislikes
<Mmike> pkiller: pravi je piano, petrof neki, ima valjda 40 godina :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ideja je vremenom doci do https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1bTs4PYoWs 
<datase> YouTube: X-Mix 7 Dave Clarke - Electro Boogie 1996 - 0:48:33 - 2762 views - 25 likes / 0 dislikes
<pkiller> "old money"
<pkiller> :)
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/MnzdAPY7sL4
<datase> YouTube: Gitara za pocetnike - Lekcije za gitaru - lekcija 1od 5 "kako nastimati gitaru" - 0:05:36 - 9216 views - 165 likes / 2 dislikes
<SilverSpace> ovaj lik dobro objasnjava 
<SilverSpace> netjak tek poceo uce c i g dur
<SilverSpace> i zvoncice
<pkiller> jos 2 akorda i zna svirat sve hitove
<pkiller> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhivdSMdMxc
<datase> YouTube: 4 Chords, 35 Songs on Guitar - 0:08:18 - 1942182 views - 18575 likes / 477 dislikes
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nisam nikad stovao njegov elektro
<Mmike> ali zato: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ompRYpQ0wyw
<datase> YouTube: Dave Clarke Live @ I Love Techno 2001 - 1:30:21 - 3277 views - 16 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> dobra mu i knjiga free
<BotaniCar> Kak mogu u MS access uvest postgresov dump ? 
<BotaniCar> Znam kak se zakaciti na samu bazu, ali to ne bi ( ne treba meni, vec korisniku kojem ne mogu vjerovati da nece pisati invazivne kverije )
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ping, help, pong, hapl, plung :)
<Mmike> a?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa, nikak
<Mmike> BotaniCar: moras neki tul uzet koji to radi, sam dump nemres importat
<Mmike> (bar nisi mogo u Accessu2000) :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: znas li za koji takav tool ? Sve sto nalazim pretpostavlja da bezim od accessa
<Mmike> BotaniCar: tu bi moralo bit
<Mmike> http://www.sqlmanager.net/en/products
<Mmike> BotaniCar: http://www.sqlmanager.net/en/products/postgresql/dataexport
<Mmike> EMS Data Export for PostgreSQL is a powerful tool to export PostgreSQL database data quickly to any of 20 available formats, including MS Access, MS Excel, MS Word (RTF), HTML, XML, PDF, TXT, CSV, DBF, ODF and others. 
<BotaniCar> FalaLepa
<pkiller> a json?
<pkiller> :)
<BotaniCar> Yo, son 
<pkiller> BotaniCar: kako radiš backupove baza... skriptama ili programima
<pkiller> ?
<BotaniCar> razmisljam kako je steta sto se vise ne fukam okolo. Pazi ulet : Ovo možemo da uradimo na dva načina. Da ti ga stavim ili da ga primiš.
<BotaniCar> pkiller: oboje. redovne backupe skriptama, ad-hoc programima. Al, u pravilu backupiram cijelu virtulku. 
<pkiller> BotaniCar: ako backupaš cijelu virtualku brže recovery radiš nego sve posebno postavljat
<pkiller> ali opet ako je samo nešto sitno u bazi lakše je samo iz backupa baze recovery napravit
<BotaniCar> pda, zna mi biti brze c/p cijelu virtualku nekom nego da mu dumpam bazu i restoram negdje da si covo radi BI 
<BotaniCar> pkiller: treba mi par minuta da cijeli vserver ratim iz backupa, radim to i kad mi se tri reda u bazi koraptaju. 
<pkiller> mislio sam...
<pkiller> nema više logike posebno za svaki servis radit backup kada su virtualke u điru
<pkiller> recimo docker... pa di ces laksi backup od ovog: http://linuxconfig.org/docker-container-backup-and-recovery
<BotaniCar> Ne trosim jos kontejnere
<pkiller> ni ja... ali gledam ovaj vikend isprobat https://www.docker.com/docker-machine
<pkiller> na scaleway-u
<pkiller> pa ako mi se svidi... prebacim sve Å¡ta imam na jedan scaleway pa ako raste load samo uzmem jos jedan
<pkiller> i onda sam privatne servere smanjio sa 80€ mjesecno na 4€ mjesecno :)
<BotaniCar> Imam frendove koji se bave eticnim hakiranjem, svaki od njih veli da bi najradije dao pusu onima koji koriste docker :) 
<pkiller> mogu zamislit ... bavim se i ja istim pa im mogu poručiti da sam i ja tako mislio dok nisam probao u pravom scenariju :)
<pkiller> docker je kao i svaki softver... ako ga održavaš je siguran, ako neznaš šta radiš i sve po defaultu onda nije :)
<pkiller> vjerojatno misle na ovo... http://reventlov.com/advisories/using-the-docker-command-to-root-the-host
<pkiller> Å¡to je neizvedivo ako user kojeg si haknuo ili dobio password nije u sudoers ili docker grupi
<pkiller> docker grupu moraš gledat isto kao i sudoers grupu
<pkiller> i nemaš problema
<Mmike> scaleway je los
<Mmike> nije za skaliranje
<Mmike> treba 3-5 minuta da ti pokrene nesto
<Mmike> sporo
<pkiller> ha!
<pkiller> neće mi ni pokrenuti... a kamoli 3-5 min
<pkiller> starting server (allocating node) ...
<pkiller> no space left nešto... crveni prozorćić nestane prije nego ga uspiješ pročitati
<pkiller> no spot left with you configuration... ma daj gonite se
<pkiller> your*
<vileni> pa jebemu, sta je bilo tako tesko staviti port-forward u sintaksu umjesto forward-port
<vileni> ili da radi i jedno i drugo
<BotaniCar> pkiller: stvar je trivijalnija od toga. 90% ekipe vuce docker image iz neprovjerenih repozitorija, sikjuraj ti svoj kontejner dok ne umres, kad je taintan na izvoru. 
<BotaniCar> nego, di je onaj api ? Juce veli da je ugasio FB i kajaznam kaj, danas ga nadjem zivog i zdravog u frend listi,a tu ga nema :) Kaj je IRC veca danguba od FB-a ? 
<Mmike> ono kad osh bit super pa mami zalit cvijece, umjesto toga razbijes dvije tegle i sad sranje
<BotaniCar> Pometi, kupi na placu nove tegle i reci joj ( reci da nije doma sad) da si joj odlucio pokloniti nove tegle 
<vileni> eto, BotaniCar me prestigao
<vileni> isto bih i ja preporucio
<Mmike> mah
<vileni> kao, ove su bile stare i ruzne
<Mmike> nemrem to preslozit ja
<vileni> bitan je trud, voljet ce te mama i ako ne uspijes :)
<BotaniCar> ako je sve rasuto po podu, trivijalno je presloziti :)
<BotaniCar> Ovaj Oleg, bas nekad zna naci link https://medium.com/@Hrvoje/%C5%A1to-fali-na%C5%A1em-obrazovnom-sustavu-7d4c3608407f#.93w7ccc0x
<vileni> to je to :) "Naucio sam krive stvari, naucio sam ih na krivi nacin"
<SilverSpace> Bivša djevojka Zorana Vakule demantira prognozu: Ne vjerujte mu, i meni je najavio 20 centimetara
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: sad sam to kolegici prepricao i ne smije se :) 
<CrazyMelon> mozda je i njoj najavio 20cm pa joj sad nije vise smijesno? :)
<BotaniCar> Taknekaka, brijem :)
<BotaniCar> al' vidim da pod stolom pomice palac i kaziprst, mozda jso uvijek nagadja koliko je 20cm :)
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/wqrJ_OY8byY
<datase> YouTube: SPEED CAMERAS (REMI GAILLARD) - 0:01:06 - 960703 views - 47680 likes / 918 dislikes
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: hm jel ona zna kaj je 20cm :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako je imala pravog decka, onda misli da je 10cm 20cm :) 
<BotaniCar> Ako je neki kaj oce sjebat' svakog nakon sebe, onda zna :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jak je remi
<SilverSpace> tj mirek
<BotaniCar> :)))))))
<dodobas> yutro
<kira> zdravo, im noob, rly noob ;D
<kira> upravo instalirao svoj prvi linux :-)
<kira> imam tonu pitanja... ima li koga iskusnijeg da mi odgovori na koje ili usmjeri u pravavom smjeru
<kira> pls?
<dodobas> ako postavis pitanje mozda netko i odgovori
<kira> ok.. upravo procitao da je ubuntu nesiguran kao i win
<kira> true?
<kira> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-spyware.hr.html
<kira> zna li itko gdje se iskljucuje taj spy mode
<kira> te trebam li antivirus?
<dodobas> nemam pojma, no korstim ubuntu na dektopu :)
<kira> hvala na iskrenosti :D
<dodobas> antivirus sam instalirao sam na mail server ... 
<kira> inace sam instalirao ubuntu jer mi je receno da je najjednostavniji linux i najpametniji odabir za stari laptop 
<kira> win 98 vise nema podrsku
<kira> to sam vrtio prije linuxa
<dodobas> nema ni windows xp... 
<dodobas> ili mozda ima, ako su opet produzili
<kira> ma inace koristim win vec duze vrijeme radi jednostavnosi... pc mi treba samo za osnovne stvari ali sada mi je receno da je i linux postao usr friendly and simple to use
<kira> jesam se zajebao sa ubuntu ili?
<dodobas> pa ako ti ubuntu ogdgovara ... onda ga koristis :)
<dodobas> *odgovara
<kira> al evo pokusavam shvatit pravila igre ;)
<dodobas> pa samo oga koristis, problem rjesavas kad dodjes do njega 
<kira> posebno sam bio sretan da se ne moram vise brinuti oko spy i virusa
<kira> eto naletio odma na lijep clanak koji kaze da je ubuntu spyware :(
<kira> ali da se moze nedgje iskljuciti... sad trazim gdje
<kira> mislio sam da ce mozda neko znat
<dodobas> a onda ti je bolje da ne koristis internet ... jer te svi prate...
<kira> pa nije da cu hakirat nekog ili nesto... ali sama pomisao da sam sam... mi je bila pre dobra :-)
<kira> sa win sam navikao da me se prati cim ga upalim :D
<kira> imam i drugo racunalo sa win 7... takodjer sam mislio radije prec na linux nego na win 10... ali sada ... majke mi nemam pojma sta radit
<dodobas> pa pokusas ga koristiti, pa vidis jel ti odgoovara ili ne
<kira> ok ajde jedno konkretno pitanje... kako mogu pratit stanje procesora i memorije buiduci da sam jako ogranicen HW resursima
<kira> ?
<dodobas> sigurno imaju neke kontrole za to... na desktopu
<kira> hmm evo bas trazim
<CrazyMelon> system monitor je builtin 
<kira> bit ce ok kad se naviknem
<kira> sada jos trazim nesto tima cmd
<kira> di mofu upisat neku naredbu
<kira> i onda googlat koja je to naredba da mi prikaze system monitor :D
<CrazyMelon> pa naredbu upises u terminal
<CrazyMelon> a system monitor nije naredba nego program
<CrazyMelon> programe trazis u dashboardu
<kira> gdje je dashboard?
<CrazyMelon> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/
<CrazyMelon> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/unity-dash-intro.html
<CrazyMelon> klikaj i citaj :)
<kira> ty
<Mmike> pa ja cu popizdit 
<Mmike> s perconom
<Mmike> vise
<Mmike> (u biti sa sobom, idijot sam)
<kira> cmon sigorno ne veci od mene
<kira> ja ni nizz sta je to :D
<kira> hvala na linku.. pa to je obican search. easy. nasao sam terminal :D
<CrazyMelon> za tebe je obican search..za mene je to dashboard :D
<kira> a znam sry ekipa :P
<kira> nasao i system monitor
<kira> :')
<kira> ma malo me brine comodo antivirus trazi 2Ghz cpu
<kira> ja to nemam
<CrazyMelon> sta ce ti to?
<kira> nezz, na win sam uvik prvo instalirao antivirus
<kira> googlao sam malo i pise da se treba i na ubuntu
<kira> jel to istina?
<kira> mogu li ja sigurno surfat i prebacivat podatke preko USB na ubuntu bez antivirusa?
<chaky> kira: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<kira> ty
<kira> upravo sam tu i shvatio da se ipak instalira antivir i na linux
<kira> jedino se bojim koliko ce usporit vec sporo racunalo
<kira> win 98 su mi se uzasno sporo vrtili sa avirom
<kira> a i google je rekao svoje: comodo
<chaky> kira: procitaj *zasto* se instalira antivirus na Linux
<kira> :D
<kira> da letimicno sam procitao
<kira> da se zastitim od windowsa :D
<chaky> ne
<kira> tvoja preporuka.. da mi skratis muke.. imam osjecaj da se razumijes u linix.. stoga pls.. savjetuj jednog pocetnika sa jako ogranicenim vremenom i resursima :(
<kira> dakle, obicno kucno racunalo, namjena pohrana skila sa mobitela i citanje novina preko interneta
<vileni> ne treba ti antivirus za to
<kira> no nemam iskustva sa racunalima i linuxom i nezz jeli on imun na probleme koje vrebaju prosjecnog korisnika na internetu
<kira> ty vileni
<vileni> ali ne skodi i procitati detaljno ponekad
<vileni> isplati se dugorocno :)
<kira> slazem se vileni, u pravu si
<kira> ali racunala nsiu moj dir ali svejedno mi trebaju, cak i ovo racunalo pokusavam osposobit za nekog drugoga i nadam se da ce biti brzo i jednostavno kako bi mogao sve sta naucim lagano naucit nekoga tko je jos manje upucen u sve ovo :(
<kira> ponovo, ne sudjelujem u onim win/linux ratovima, win koristim iz ciste prakticnosti jer mi ne ometaju svakodnevnicu, ne moram citat i istrazivt i ucit tonu stvari, samo pitam prvog lika do sebe kako nesto napravit i prob rj. :D
<kira> sada je ispalo da za spasit ovaj stari comp je linux prakticno rj pa eto ... here i am :D
<kira> nema se para ni vremena na bacanje :-)
<SilverSpace> chaky: oj pa ti medu zivima :)
<vileni> pa dobar izbor, iako ja nebi uzeo unity nego mozda nesto lakse ako je star kompjuter
<vileni> ali ako radi zadovoljavajuce brzo, necemo komplicirati
<vileni> ako je za nekog drugog, jasno naznaci gdje je "internet" i gdje su "slike" i to je to :)
<kira> mhm da, zato sam i trazio system monitor da vidim jeli sve ok.. izgleda da je :D
<vileni> (mi smo i na win morali ljudima chrome preimenovati u "internet")
<kira> hahaha :D
<kira> a znam... i mene ljudi gledaju kao da znam ko zna sta... a znam mozda mrvicu vise od njih.. ali eto ne bojim se pitat ili googlat :P
<kira> imam i jedno nevezano pitanje za tebe vileni: otkako su zazivile soc mreze ne koristim irc, ali imam osjecaj da je prije bilo znatno vise ljudi.. what happened?
<SilverSpace> kira: imas u tray za staviti System Load Indicator
<vileni> kira: pa bas to, drustvene mreze su jednostavnije, lakse podijeliti sliku macke
<vileni> nego tu slati preko irca
<vileni> ali ja mislim da je to zato sto su ircerice nestale :)
<kira> :-)
<kira> anyway ty all
<kira> instaliran System Load Indicator
<kira> prva stvar koju sam instalirao na linux :D
<kira> inace postoje li uobicajne stvari koje ljudi naprave ili instaliraju na ubuntu dok sam jos tu... ajte ekipa :D
<kira> milsim da cu samo skinut crome i vlc, antivirus ocito ipak ne treba.
<kira> nista, pozdrav i hvala svima, snaci cu se za ostatak, hvala ekipa 
<kira> zivili
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world
<ipozgaj> a e
<Vlado9A3CY> a?
<vileni> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/7
<vileni> i ovaj http://jebo.me/pas/2
<SilverSpace> kako juzina dere
<SilverSpace> drveni prozori pustaju na sve strane
<SilverSpace> fucka ispod vrata
#ubuntu-hr 2015-11-21
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutroooo
<vileni> Cons: Conservative - due to its support for many processor architectures, newer technologies are not always included; slow release cycle (one stable release every 1 - 3 years); discussions on developer mailing lists and blogs can be uncultured at times
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<Mmike> vileni, uturio
<Mmike> vileni, ti si ono softether turao?
<Mmike> ili tko ?
<Mmike> moram vpn naturit nekome pa gledam jel' da openvpn uzmem il' da probam taj softetherdreker
<Mmike> dodobas, cim ti backupiras lvmove? Imas neki alatek zgodni s kojim mosh cijeli LVM strpat u neki fajl, zakompresirat i rec 'tu cekaj dok te ne trebam opet'
<dodobas> nope :)
<jelly> jel se racuna zgodna rucno pisana skripta
<vileni> Mmike: imao jednom probno, nism bas koristio
<Mmike> jelly, daj sto das! :)
<Mmike> vileni, i, kak ti se cinilo? 
<vileni> Mmike: preglomazno
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> i meni :)
<Mmike> odustao sam, dobit ce op4envpn
<Mmike> spajaju se u neku petnajstu firmu s tim drekom
<vileni> openvpn je kul ako imas server dostupan od bilokuda
<Mmike> pa kao ne zele dva klijenta razlicita
<vileni> Mmike: tinc zvuci fora
<Mmike> vileni, kak mislis - ako imas server dostsupan od bilokuda?
<vileni> Mmike: pa moras nekako doci do openvpn servera
<Mmike> pa kaj to ne vrijedi za softether?
<vileni> ako imas recimo 2 lokacije sa dinamickim ip adresama, onda nije prakticno
<vileni> mislim da oni imaju neki svoj servis koji rjesava to
<Mmike> dyndns?
<vileni> neznam, mozda neki koriste svoj server za uspostavu komunikacije izmedju klijenata
<jelly> Mmike: tebi ce biti beskorisna jer ne sprema u fajl nego na backup server
<Mmike> jelly, adaptirat cemo :)
<Mmike> vileni, ma koriste, sad bi reko sta koriste
<Mmike> openvpn ce dobit, s tim najmanje muke
<jelly> adaptirat poziv tivoli storage manager backup klijenta? :-)
<Mmike> primjecujem, jelly, da ti tu svoje uratke najvise skrivas :)
<jelly> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/9 
<Mmike> jelly++ :)
<jelly> i kaj ces s tim... nist
<Mmike> gledat kak pises bash cist :)
<Mmike> moram kavu jos jednu
<jelly> pa da, jedino to
<vileni> izgleda da snijeg pada
<jelly> di
<vileni> jos je i pristojan u skriptama 
<vileni> # just vg, please
<vileni> na autoputu je fino napadao
<vileni> ovdje onako, mijesano sa kisom poceo
<vileni> frend bas vuce prikolicu sa autom gore
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 36°F / 2°C (Wind Chill: 32°F / 0°C); Humidity: 93%; Pressure: 29.44in / 99.7kPa; Conditions: Light rain; Wind: East, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 2 mins, 14 secs ago | Forecast for Saturday: Rain; High of 41°F / 5°C; Low of 37°F / 3°C | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of rain; High of 46°F / 8°C; Low of 30°F / -1°C | Forecast for Monday: Overcast; High of 47°F / 8°C; (1 more message)
<jelly> .weather sisak
<datase> jelly: Weather for Sisak, Croatia | Temperature: 36°F / 2°C (Wind Chill: 32°F / 0°C); Humidity: 93%; Pressure: 29.44in / 99.7kPa; Conditions: Light rain; Wind: East, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 2 mins, 29 secs ago | Forecast for Saturday: Rain; High of 45°F / 7°C; Low of 36°F / 2°C | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of rain; High of 47°F / 8°C; Low of 28°F / -2°C | Forecast for Monday: Overcast; High of 47°F / 8°C; (1 more message)
<Mmike> vileni, zakaj ti ne kreiras logicne voljumtre sa virshom?
<SilverSpace> .weather maksimir
<dodobas> .weather u_kurcu
<Mmike> super je
<Mmike> snijegara
<vileni> Mmike: pa neznam, prije smo radili rucno
<vileni> Mmike: ako padne snijeg sigurno ces se htjeti ici voziti
<vileni> pa da te podsjetim za disk, jer inace necu imati na cemu kreirati logicne voljume :)
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> cek da vidim odmah za disk
<Mmike> da g apripremim
 * Mmike optuzio zenu da mu je popila viski
<Mmike> a kad ono, ishlapilo
<vileni> da, hlapi taj alkohol u blizini zena :)
<obruT> ja se bas sinoc zazelio, al doma trenutno samo famous grouse imam :P
<jelly> Mmike: jel to radi mira u kuci "vjerujes" u tu pricu
<SilverSpace> lol brzo to hlapi 
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> inace bi ispalo da se ne sjecam kad sam popio :L)
<dodobas> a bar je dete bilo mirno... iako  viskija vise nema :)
<SilverSpace> dete popilo :)
<hbogner> o/
#ubuntu-hr 2015-11-22
<SilverSpace> dan
<calmpitbull> ima neki dobar tutorial kako staviti ubuntu na minix neo x5 mini
<CrazyLemon> stavio bi ubuntu na 1gb rama?
<calmpitbull> stavil bi gore server
<calmpitbull> trazim po netu i ima ljudi koji imaju gore linux al nitko ne gocori kako je to napravop
<Mmike> paxos u plpgsqlu: https://github.com/citusdata/pg_paxos/blob/master/sql/pg_paxos.sql
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-21
<PAV> jutar
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<PAV> jutro Vlado9A 
<PAV> baš dobro da ne radi grijanje iz toplane
<PAV> valjda neće temperatura pasti ispod nule
<ivoks> hey btrfs, long time no see
<ivoks> too long time
<jelly> PAV: ejla, #debian je za tech support, #debian-offtopic za teme koje nisu podrška
<jelly> broj aktivnih volontera je mali u odnosu na broj pitanja, pa #d relativno strogo pazi na tematiku
<PAV> jelly: ovo je bio poziv tebi na akciju čišćenja, nemam +o tamo
<jelly> previse suptilan poziv :-) alzo babilen je to imao pod kontrolom
<PAV> jelly: sorry for pubis :)
<PAV> err public
<jelly> paging dr freud
<SilverSpace> http://lajk.s3.index.hr/index/41a3e704-9da8-435e-b0e3-7611257569b5.gif
<SilverSpace> jutro
<vileni> jutar
<vileni> jel jos kome iskace ssl warning tu ? https://access.redhat.com
<datase> ^ Red Hat Customer Portal
<vileni> kad se koristi lvm thin sa lxc ni ne pita me sta hocu nego mi ukrade cijeli VG
<vileni> a ne mozes ga resajzati na manje
<Mmike> vileni: ja sam imao svoje neke wrappere za to
<Mmike> vileni: al'... trebalo bi se fakat maknut na LXD :)
<Mmike> jedino, nije tak elegantno k'o lxc :)
<Mmike> ivoks: all the cool kids run ZFS on / these days :)
<Mmike> vileni: no ssl issues for redhat stuff
<vileni> Mmike: i ssllabs kaze da imaju weak signature na certu
<Mmike> moj krom se ne buni :/
<vileni> jel apdejtan?
<vileni> rekao je u jednom trenu da ce postati anal sto se toga tice
<vileni> i jel chrome ili chromium?
<Mmike> Version 54.0.2840.100 (64-bit)
<vileni> moj je cak stariji
<vileni> ali chromium
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/7
<datase> ^ Pastebin » 7
<Mmike> datase: NO KIDDIN' :D
<vileni> https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=access.redhat.com
<datase> ^ SSL Server Test: access.redhat.com (Powered by Qualys SSL Labs)
<vileni> kako je koristan ovaj datase
<Mmike> jelly: jel' moze datse prestat kenjkat oko obicnih URLova? Kul je za vrijeme, za jubito i tak to, al' ovo je malcice naporno
<vileni> Mmike: jel ima lxc delete force ili slicno?
<Mmike> ima: lxc-destroy -f -n mojkontejnercic
<jelly> vileni: firefox 45.5.0 esr se ne buni, zeleni lokot
<jelly> imaju i sha256 i sha1 potpis, dakle nije problem
<jelly> dapace
<jelly> vileni: ako imas chromium sa starijom verzijom nss libraryja, postoji bug u nss (u recimo, debian 8, i mozda ubuntu 14.04) koji prvo gleda sha1 potpis pa se pogresno buni
<vileni> ili da si apdejtaju intermediate cert kao postena firma
<jelly> zasto?
<vileni> zato sto sam prilicno siguran da postoji intermediate sa sha256
<vileni> Mmike: lxd sam mislio
<Mmike> vileni: siguran sam da ima, nemam pojma
<vileni> ali buni se zato sto sam ubio pool prije nego sam obrisao kontejnere
<vileni> pa sam mu kreirao nazad 
<jelly> intermediate ima _samo_ sha256
<jelly> bar ovaj koji vidim u firefoxu
<Mmike> vileni: nemam pojma, tbh
<Mmike> vileni: zakaj ne koristis ZFS?
<vileni> jelly: jesi pogledao na sslabs linku?
<Mmike> dok god nemas unutra mysql ili mongo, stvar radi super
<jelly> ne
<vileni> Mmike: imam na drugo serveru, ali ovaj mi treba za testiranje nekih stvari a previse komplikacije staviti zfs
<vileni> osim jel preko lvm
<SilverSpace> vileni: ni moj google chrome se ne buni
<Mmike> vileni: sorry, pitaj me za 2-3 tjedna :)
<SilverSpace> 53.0.2785.143
<Mmike> kaj je skuplje, lambda senzor ili katalizator?
<Mmike> te, zasto? :)
<vileni> ovisi o autu? meni oboje zvuci skupo
<vileni> ali rekao bih katalizator
<vileni> Mmike: nisi valjda opet na servisu
<Mmike> yup, upalio se engine check na autu
<Mmike> pa sam isao vidjet
<Mmike> i - svjecice
<Mmike> naime, glup sam
<Mmike> zena osla na servis pred godinu dana al 'ne u ovlasteni servis
<Mmike> i tamo su joj stavili 'neke' svjecice
<Mmike> i te su svjecice sjebale bobinu 
<Mmike> i sad se opet za tu istu bobinu upalio engine check
<Mmike> ovaj motor ima bobinu po cilindru, tj, po svjecici
<vileni> te "bobine" su iznad svjecica odmah?
<vileni> mislim da imaju neko drugo ime, ali funkcija je ista
<Mmike> vileni: cin�pula? :)
<Mmike> to je isti kufer
<Mmike> svitak paljenja, ili kako vec
<Mmike> to je 'hrvatski' naziv
<Mmike> jedino kaj si na starim motorima imao jednu bobinu, pa platine, pa svjecicu
<vileni> Mmike: ma mislim na pravi naziv
<vileni> :)
<Mmike> a noviji motori redovno imaju to uz svjecicu
<vileni> brat je to imao na nissanovom CA18DE
<Mmike> 'ignition coil' je engleski naziv
<vileni> pa mu je stalno rikavalo
<vileni> i onda je bilo problem naci to
<vileni> sad bi vjerojatno sa ebaya uzeo
<Mmike> pravi naziv je 'svitak paljenja', veli internet
<vileni> njegov je bio pocetak 90ih :)
<Mmike> ili 'indukcijski svitak', sad bas citam
<Mmike> ma tak svejedno
<Mmike> to svi auti koji imaju svjecice moraju imat
<vileni> pa da, ali nemaju svi zasebno
<Mmike> bobina napravi napon od 20k volti koji treba svjecici da napravi iskru
<Mmike> pa obicno auti sa ECUjima raznim imaju odvojeno, 
<Mmike> auti koji su imali platine imaju jednu bobinu, pretezno
<Mmike> http://www.autoportal.hr/clanak/bobina_indukcijski_svitak_srce_sustava_za_paljenje
<datase> ^ BOBINA: INDUKCIJSKI SVITAK, SRCE SUSTAVA ZA PALJENJE
<vileni> pa nije pravilo
<Mmike> ma je
<Mmike> naravno da ima izuzetaka
<Mmike> al' ono, ak ti auto ima platine 99% sanse je da ima jednu bobinu
<Mmike> doduse, auto s platinama koji je stariji od '90te... :)
<Mmike> vileni: rucak?
<hbogner> aaaargh
<vileni> Mmike: imam vec rucak
<vileni> zena mi kuha svaki dan :)
<Mmike> hamburgereke?
<vileni> ne :)
<hbogner> kako ja volim windows servere .... not
<vileni> nitko ih ne voli
<Mmike> dobro
<vileni> Mmike: mozes doci na cugu tu dole u kafic
<Mmike> vileni: ma, slozio si rucak vec
<vileni> ja vec 2 tjedna na domacoj prehrani, osim petkom pljeskavice ne jedem nista vani :)
<Mmike> mhj
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb croatia
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 59°F / 15°C; Humidity: 72%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ese, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 11 mins, 55 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 62°F / 17°C; Low of 42°F / 6°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 62°F / 17°C; Low of 41°F / 5°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 58°F / 14°C; Low of 44°F / 7°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> toplo toplo
<SilverSpace> dva sata hodanja
<fireball```> .weather melbourne australia
<datase> fireball```: Weather for Melbourne, Australia | Temperature: 66°F / 19°C; Humidity: 78%; Conditions: Light showers rain; Wind: Sw, 13mph / 21kph; Updated: 15 mins, 34 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 77°F / 25°C; Low of 53°F / 12°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 79°F / 26°C; Low of 61°F / 16°C | Forecast for Sunday: Rain; High of 66°F / 19°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for Monday: (1 more message)
 * Mmike otkazuje Amis
<rut> a tak dobro ti radili :)
<jelly> ha, metallica ima novi album
<hbogner> e jelly kak bi danas rjesili mandarine i limune?
<jelly> hbogner: po mogucnosti tak da se pojavis u blizini
<hbogner> znaci negdje u blizini tresnjevke
<hbogner> jel ti ok oko 8?
<hbogner> zena ide zubaru autom i poslje dodjemo do tresnjevke?
<jelly> moxe
<hbogner> ok, javim se onda jos kad zavrsimo u dubravi
<hbogner> pa kad krenemo prema tresnjevci
<SilverSpace> https://m.popkey.co/9e1e9f/YRqMQ.gif
<Mmike> ajoj
<Mmike> pa ocu ja to!
<Mmike> al' ne, moro je BotaniCar uzet moje mandarine i sad ih imam doma 
<vileni> Mmike: pa smijes tamo i bez mandarina doci
<Mmike> vileni, ides i ti?
<vileni> Mmike: pa ako svi idu idem i j
<vileni> ionako u petak nitko nije imao vremena
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj ti oces?
<Mmike> eee, stari moj
<jelly> mir u svijetu
<Vlado9A> bon žur
<vileni> sta onda, jel ima cuge ili ne
<jelly> hb' će doć oko 20:00, ak će netko doći ranije ja se nacrtam dole...
<jelly> 18:00ish?
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/15129663_10211344077698168_3747507054791891390_o.jpg
<ivoks> \o/
<SilverSpace> ke
<Vlado9A> večer :)
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: evo ti skica za one LED sklopiće... ja sam složio ovaj desni :) a probati ću i lijevi, možda već sutra ako ću imati vremena :) ... http://www.inet.hr/~vzugcic2/images/1v2bright_led.jpg
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: eh da
<Vlado9A> to su zaista jednostavni sklopovi i ovi induktiviteti nisu uopće kritični
<SilverSpace> ja se gombam sa tranzistorom iz jednog napajanja i uopce ne mogu skuziti dali je ispravan ili nije
<Vlado9A> ako je u pitanju običan tranzistor onda se to lako ispita, a ako je fet ili nešto takvo, onda eventualno možeš zaključiti da je neispravan ako je u proboju :)
<SilverSpace> na unimjeru mjerim i ok je a kad stavim na taster cudno se ponasa
<Vlado9A> kakav taster?
<SilverSpace> cek na nadem koji je
<jelly> sve mandarine isporucene
<SilverSpace> c33740
<Vlado9A> hm... samo malo da ga izguglam... vjerojatno je to 2sc33740, samo tren
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: druga dva na unimjeru 13007D isto su ok nisam ih jos na taster stavio 
<SilverSpace> nis drugo ne pise
<Vlado9A> to bi trebao biti običan mali npn tranzistor
<Vlado9A> a kako ga ispituješ, ne razumijem... imaš li na tom unimeru priključak za mjerenje hfe?
<SilverSpace> napajanje za ledice 120W promjenio izgoreni otpornik i sve diode provjerio osim ta tri tranzistora me hebu 
<SilverSpace> da npn
<Vlado9A> to se može kod nas kupiti kao BC337
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: ne samo provjerio vodljivost 
<SilverSpace> za diode taster
<Vlado9A> mjerio si ih ugrađene ili si ih izvadio pa mjerio?
<SilverSpace> izvadio 
<SilverSpace> cekam da mi dode taster kaj sam naso na ebay
<SilverSpace> pa cu vidjeti 
<Vlado9A> hm... trebali bi voditi od baze prema emiteru i kolektoru i obrnuto ne bi smjeli voditi... i ne bi smio voditi od kolektora prema emiteru i obratno
<SilverSpace> da pozitiv negativ negativ
<SilverSpace> sve drugo ne smije radit
<Vlado9A> za takve tranzistore je naboljeimati digitalni instrument (za manje od 100 kn) koji ima priključak za mjerenje strujnog pojačanja...
<SilverSpace> ma narucio za 12#
<SilverSpace> $
<Vlado9A> upikneš ga pravilno i ako ti pokaže neku vrijednost, za konkretan slučaj npr od 20 do 100 ... ispravan je :)
<SilverSpace> cek vidjet ces kaj sam narucio 
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS-JWDh0IbA
<datase> ^ YouTube :: LCR-T4 All-in-One ESR Meter Transistor Tester - Unpacked and Tested :: Duration: 05:05 :: Views: 952 uploaded by Armuino :: 6 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Vlado9A> samo tren
<SilverSpace> svako malo mi treba nes takovo za tranzistore pa cu vidjeti kak to radi 
<SilverSpace> kazu da je sspravica ok 
<SilverSpace> i jos vise mi treba za kondice
<Vlado9A> da, čini se zgodno :)
<Vlado9A> i to za kondiće pogotovo :)
<Vlado9A> okay...
<Vlado9A> idem dalje...
<Vlado9A> ugodan ostatak večeri
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> poz
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-22
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> putar
<rut> jao jao .. koji shit su ti ljinuxi
<PAV> jutar
<PAV> ajde da prvo ovdje objavim, vi ste mi stvarno dragi
<PAV> ide exluziva na jebo.me/pas
<PAV> http://jebo.me/pas/9g
<PAV> ostaje 10 minuta, tko vidi, vidi :) jelly Mmike BotaniCar zanimljivo je Å¡tivo
<BotaniCar> postfestum je netocan, a linija 67 se da shvatiti kao ucjena. Ostalo bi morao sjesti i provjeriti ( also mirko> mikro )
<Mmike> "This paste has either expired or doesn't exist!"
<Mmike> reklo bi se da ovaj PAV u biti i ne zeli prodati to sto ima :D
<PAV> LOL
<PAV> ajd još jednom samo za tebe Mmike 
<obrut> i meni je isteklo :P
<PAV> Mmike, obrut http://jebo.me/pas/8
<SilverSpace> no daa
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> PAV, pa to nije 'kaj imas za prodat'?
<PAV> LOL
<PAV> nije Mmike 
<PAV> to prodajem nekom drugom :-p
<Mmike> jebosebe :)
<Mmike> znaci da ne racunam na plocu?
<jelly> Mmike: ak ti treba istekli pejst, 1 pejst 1 pivo...
<jelly> PAV: zanimljiv nastup, good luck with that
<PAV> tnx jelly 
<PAV> jelly: mogu te dodati u cc ;)
<obrut> tko izmislja one glupe fotografije za prezentacije/webove/reklame/  s ekipom u odijelima koji bleje u monitore i laptope ? :P
<jelly> ni slucajno.
<PAV> LOL jelly , živi ti se još, a?
<jelly> gubiti zivce, vrijeme i novce na advokate mi nije omiljeni hobi
<obrut> nakon rastave braka sa zadnjom zenom rece: nikad vise :)
<jelly> vec sam sad popizdio kad je tv prodajna firma mami uvalila "poklon" koji je stara platila 1400kn
<jelly> sad moram otvarati fejs i gurnut im jebeni deceptive practice pod nos
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb croatia
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 63°F / 17°C; Humidity: 63%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Variable, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 2 mins, 30 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 62°F / 17°C; Low of 42°F / 6°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 60°F / 16°C; Low of 42°F / 6°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 60°F / 16°C; Low of 45°F / 7°C | Forecast (1 more message)
<jelly> TIL: sort -V sortira i ip adrese
<obrut> jelly: kak se ponasa s ipv6 adresama ? :)
<jelly> nemam di probat :-) :-(
<CrazyLemon> http://jebo.me/pas/9
<CrazyLemon> eto tako ^
<BotaniCar> #"!&%$"/ EXIM
<BotaniCar> prestao mi relayat, razjebem pol konfiguracije trazec gresku, ne nadjem nish, revertam na stanje prije razjebavanja i proradi
<BotaniCar> Ko da sam na windowsima, 14x restartaj servis pa ce proraditi 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZy8-4_8c3U
<datase> ^ YouTube :: HYPERCOOL - The FASTEST Way To Cool Drinks! (Official HYPERCOOL Indiegogo Campaign Video) :: Duration: 02:21 :: Views: 37,797 uploaded by HYPERCOOL :: 37 likes :: 2 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> BotaniCar: postfix rulz?
<obrut> BotaniCar: ne drzis konfiguraciju u nekom CVS-u ? :)
<obrut> odnosno VS-u bi bilo mozda bolje reci
<jelly> moj svc se zove "backup sustav"
<jelly> ;-)
<BotaniCar> obrut: onak kak jelly veli, drkanje je u tome da je revert na "error" stanje - rijesio error
<BotaniCar> brijem da moram s te kante skinut exim i popostfixat ju, a ne radi mi se za vikend
<jelly> automatski komprimira i brise version history starije od 30 dana :-)
<obrut> ja sam exim koristio prije onak, 12 godina, i to iz glupog razloga.. nakon toga samo postfix
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa jel ima ista pametno od konfiguracije ili samo "saljem mail od crontaba vani"
<obrut> iako, prcko sam nesto po qmailu i sendmailu
<jelly> postfix se podesi za 5 minuta na debilani
<BotaniCar> jelly: ma imam zajeban setup na tom stroju i malo mi je tlaka replicirati situaciju u postfixu. NakuKac mi u eximu  ide kaj je prestao readiti bez da sam ja nekaj cackao/restartao , i poceo raditi nakon vracanja "grijesne" konfe nazad. Prije tog je radio fanj dugo a da nisam nikaj morao popravljati.
<BotaniCar> Nego, ste culi kakva mularija izlazi iz tog FER-a ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hwEsCSCnvA&feature=youtu.be
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Shugar - live @Bikers Beer Factory :: Duration: 21:51 :: Views: 382 uploaded by Shugar Band :: 14 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<chaky|work> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EShrpxtUB18
<datase> ^ YouTube :: UbuCon Europe 2016 - Keynote Jane Silber CEO Canonical :: Duration: 37:59 :: Views: 162 uploaded by UbuntuFun.de :: 12 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Vlado9A> dobra večer
<SilverSpace> joj
<SilverSpace> obrut: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e4/40/df/e440dfe4c98eecc536840dabdccb1954.jpg
<SilverSpace> moze i ovako :) https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/30/b2/d0/30b2d08c91136f06c9e1d87390c477a2.jpg
<Vlado9A> prva slika je naš, europski stil, a druga slika je američki :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sutra ce bit jos tioplije
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: nabavio sam si dvije solarne ćelije... 6V 100mA ... jedna je cijela a druga je ispravna, ali ima polomljeni zaštitni sloj... trebati će mi nekoliko dana da si to ukomponiram u svoj computer shack za rasvjetu, ali budem, postati ću neovisan za rasvjetu tipkovnice :D
<Vlado9A> velike su cca 10 + 15 cm
<Vlado9A> 10 * 15
<Vlado9A> inače služe za punjenje baterije 4*1.2V veličine AA
<Vlado9A> složiti ću ih u seriju i spijiti na aku bateriju kaj je imam u potkrovlju :)
<Vlado9A> makar je samo 100 mA, malo po malo i puniti će akumulator :)
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: i glede onog instrumenta što si jučer ostavio link s youtubea... već smo u firmi vidjeli taj instrument uživo, samo kaj sam ja zaboravio, imao ga je jedan kolega s posla :)
<Vlado9A> mislim da je rekao da ga je platio 7$
<Vlado9A> jer sam pokazao taj video danas nekim ljudima, pa su mi rekli da kasnim oko godinu dana :)
<Vlado9A> a taj kolega kaj ima taj instrument, otišao je iz firme pred par mjeseci...
<Vlado9A> tako da ne mogu 100% potvrditi
<Vlado9A> pg break
<Vlado9A> Imam netbook star skoro punih 6 godina ...
<Vlado9A> i ne mogu se načuditi da mu baterija traje 6 sati
<Vlado9A> originalna baterija ...
<Vlado9A> upalim netbook kad dojdem doma s posla
<Vlado9A> i evo radi još uvijek ...
<Vlado9A> a cijelo vrijeme mi je uključen display (10.1")
<Vlado9A> i svira mi internet radio ...
 * Vlado9A is listening to Tuesday Show Live - Hr 4 ::: http://stream-mp3.infowars.com
<Vlado9A> i još mi je ostalo struje u bateriji za bar 2 sata
<Vlado9A> sada mi je na 33% a uključio sam ga oko 16h
<Vlado9A> Toshiba rules :D
<Vlado9A> ili sam samo imao sreće :)
<Vlado9A> da sam naišao na originalni primjerak :)
<Vlado9A> a da nespominjem da sam zadnja 3 sata slušao kratki val na http://websdr.ewi.utwente.nl:8901/
<Vlado9A> :)
<Vlado9A> gdje se nalazi i analizator spektra za cijeli kratki val (do 30MHz)
<Vlado9A> znači audio + video
<Vlado9A> *ne spominjem
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: evo me sad tu 
<SilverSpace> imao nekog posla 
<SilverSpace> kaj se instrumenta tice vjerojatno kasnimo godinu i vise nije mi trebalo pa nisam ni trazio
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> $6.88
<Vlado9A> ma sve je okay... ali kako god, taj instrument je interesantna igračka :)
<SilverSpace> $11.04 mene dosao jer sam i akilno kuciste za njega uzeo 
<Vlado9A> super :)
<Vlado9A> okay ...
<Vlado9A> idem, od ranog jutra sam na nogama ...
<Vlado9A> laka noć svima ;)
<SilverSpace> danas upninuo drugi tranzistor u moj taster i izgleda da je prdnuo onaj iz napajanja 
<SilverSpace> kaj se na unumeru normalno ponasa ali u tasteru bas i ne
<Vlado9A> a taj je isti onaj...BC337 ili neki drugi?
<SilverSpace> neki drugi 
<Vlado9A> znaš li koji je?
<SilverSpace> bc214
<SilverSpace> cin mi se
<Vlado9A> hm... totalna nepoznanica... ili samo nepoznata povijest elektronike :)
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> neki riz :)
<Vlado9A> za taj tranzistor nikada nisam čuo :D
<Vlado9A> okay... ako isliš da bi pasao neki drugi a nemaš ga, javi mi, pa možda nađem nešto slično :)
<Vlado9A> *ako misliš
<Vlado9A> idem... laku noć :)
<SilverSpace> ma nema veze nacu cu ;(
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-23
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_20161122_221845.jpg
<SilverSpace> eh opet zatrpao stool ispod monitora
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj to stvaras?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hocu se teleportirati na toplije :)
<SilverSpace> arduino i senzori za vlagu i temperaturu 
<SilverSpace> ovo desno na kraju su djelovi za kompresor od fridge kompresora koji je u planu 
<SilverSpace> kad stignu svi djelovi sa ebaya
<Mmike> joj, ja cekam snijeg
<Mmike> znam da svi vele da ga nece bit
<Mmike> al' se nadam bar jednom zatrpavanju
<Mmike> to bi skroz mogucno moglo bit
 * vileni isto
<Mmike> vileni++ :D
<vileni> zanima me kako ce traction control raditi
<vileni> prvi auto koji mi ima to
<vileni> a prosle godine je isto bilo dva dana barem da se moglo voziti normalno po snijegu
<vileni> onda sam zenu nagovorio da ide voziti da stekne malo iskustva u donekle kontroliranim uvjetima
<dodobas> putar
<vileni> dodobas: mislim da sam te vidio maloprije
<vileni> prolazis tu pokraj ulaza u kompleks zavrtnica?
<dodobas> da
<dodobas> iako to nije bilo maloprije :)
<vileni> vrijeme je relativno :)
 * SilverSpace mrzi snijeg
<Mmike> vileni, kol'ko jak motor ima auto?
<obrut> sta fali snijegu ? :P treba uzivat u svemu
<Mmike> SNIG
<Mmike> jebemti dete
<vileni> Mmike: 116 crnih konja
<Mmike> napravio je vodopad u sobi
<Mmike> sav ponosan
<vileni> i 280 njutnova
<vileni> Mmike: kako dijete napravi vodopad u sobi ?
<dodobas> vileni: a vidjet ces ... za koju godinu ... :P
<vileni> dodobas: zato i pitam da se pripremim :D
<obrut> SilverSpace: ti volis Ubuntu ? :)
<dodobas> obrut: pazi sto pitas, mozda ti se nece svidjeti odgovor :)
<obrut> dodobas: pa zanima me, ima naljepnicu na tastaturi na kojoj to pise pa reko da provjerim :)
<obrut> dal netko fakat voli ubuntu :)
<Mmike> vileni, a
<Mmike> ima one kurce za kuglice
<Mmike> mali zljebici koje mosh slagat i  onda ispustas kuglice
<Mmike> pa je mudrac htio vidjeti kako to s vodom
<vileni> haha
<vileni> kul
<dodobas> obrut: mozda samo voli naljepnicu :)
<Mmike> vileni, kolega slozio pcipasstrough
<Mmike> veli da mu i win7 i win10 rade k'o zmajevi
<vileni> a jel? for gaming purposes?
<Mmike> da
<vileni> pa zakon
<Mmike> totalni
<Mmike> i ne treba vga arbiter patch
<vileni> ti nisi ni sickrage slozio a kamoli nesto tako kompleksno
<vileni> :P
<Mmike> o niskog li udarca
<Mmike> dobro
<Mmike> nek ti bude
<Mmike> sam da znas
<Mmike> nek
<Mmike> ti 
<Mmike> bude
<vileni> meni se uopce ne isplati to raditi kad imam amd/radeon kombinaciju sugavu
<vileni> plus sto imam dovoljno kompjutera da mi ne treba linux na tom stroju :)
<Mmike> ovaj isto ima nvidiju neku, mislim
<vileni> meni ce sljedeci biti intel + nvidia
<vileni> sad to imam u zeninom laptopu, ali ceka na ssd jos
<Mmike> da, al' ta nvidija u laptopima je drek
<vileni> pa ova je cist solidna
<vileni> 960m
<vileni> gaming laptop kao
<Mmike> kk
<SilverSpace> obrut: to mi Mmike dao naljepnicu :)
<obrut> ok ok, al reci, jel volis Ubuntu ? :) priznaj ! :)
<SilverSpace> joj kak me trgovci spamaju sa ovim bozicnim i novogodisnjim poklonima a necu im nis kupiti 
<SilverSpace> obrut: obozavam :)
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine 
<SilverSpace> di ti vidis junce
<SilverSpace> jsve bikovi od reda
<BotaniCar> ja, kad vas zamisljam, zamisljam vas kao vitezove ljunixa, u sjajnim oklopima i s britkim ostricama GNU-a ! :) 
<SilverSpace> sa brkovima 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Jasno, jos je i movember, ni ne mozete biti nego neobrijani :) 
<BotaniCar> Zakaj se ono ne brije ekipa ? Zmazanoscu i zapustenoscu promoviraju musko zdravlje ? 
<vileni> movember ti je keyword ako hoces guglati :)
<ivoks> jebemti njemacku i njihove wifie po hotelima
<ivoks> uzas
<ivoks> uzas jebeni uzas
<ivoks> gori su od mongolije
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ovisi o hotelu, rekao bih :D U sheratonu na ajrodromu bilo kul, u darmstatu u onom intercity dreku bilo anti-kul
<BotaniCar> Ehehe, kak je systemd uzasno dizajniran :) Ako imas dva diskovna kontrolera pod RAID poljem i "posreci" ti se da se prvo podigne "krivi", sve se slomi jer systemd ne kuzi da drugi nije UP i sjebe assemblanje :) 
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, mosh malo konkretnije elaborirat? Iz ovog  kaj velis cini se da je to plain bug.
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i je, ali se vuce od 2012 i jos nisu popravili. Imam nove servere pa sam isao vidjeti - i dalje je sjebano
<BotaniCar> znaci, raid ti se proteze po diskovima koji su na vise od jednog kontrolera, systemd ne kuzi da treba pricekati da se svi podignu po bootu, nego pocne jebati zid i haltati kojesta - sjebe assembly polja
<Mmike> ne razumijem - kak mislis - da se svi podignu?
<dodobas> sto nema neki dependency chain ?
<BotaniCar> dodobas: na initdu je bio, systemd bi sve htio u paraleli i sjebe se jer kontroler ne zanima kaj bi on
<BotaniCar> Mmike: bootup proces nije paralelan, komponente se dizu nekim redom, koji nije uvijek nuzno isti. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne kuzim kaj mi hoces rec
<dodobas> BotaniCar: siguran sam da mozes sloziti depove ...
<Mmike> sto znaci 'kontroler se nije digao'?
<Mmike>  mosh neki url/pastebin/jebomepas sa konkretnim primjerom?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imas PCI RAID kontroler koji mora zbootati svoju "pamet", kad ih imas vise to ne traje jednako, a ako ti se raid polje proteze po vise kontrolera onda assembly nemre poceti dok se svi je prijave kao spremni
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemrem vise, otisao sam dalje s instalacijom
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako imas dva raid kontrolera negdje, mozes i sam reproducirati problem
<BotaniCar> dodobas: necu slagati depchain za svaku partikularnu kombinaciju hardvera koju imam :) 
<BotaniCar> dodobas: odjebat' su systemd radije, manje posla mi je
<Mmike> BotaniCar, imam 4 raid kontrolera u stsroju, doduse, 'glupi' pci kontroleri
<obrut> da se mene pita, ja bi systemd sporto na windoze :)
<Mmike> al' stroj se nece opce pocet bootat dok kontroleri ne odrade svoje
<Mmike> zato ne kuzim 'nece se dic kontroler'
<Mmike> jer, meni treba i do 2 minute dok se stroj pocme bootat, prvo kontroleri s ploce (ok, to je brzo), onda jedan Sil, onda drugi Sil i onda ViaDreck nesto
<dodobas> BotaniCar: `ah, ok, zelis da to netko drugi napravi za tebe... 
<Mmike> i ova dva Sila dok odrade posao, to traje
<BotaniCar> dodobas: naravno, sta ce mi init sistem koji ne inita kak treba ? 
<dodobas> pogotovo za tvoj set hardwarea i situaciju koju imas, razumlijvo... tvoj ocekivanja nisu ispunjena :)
<Mmike> ma nesh on krivo radi
<Mmike> ili krivo prica
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ono sto ti opisujes je inicijalizacija i traje jos neko vrijeme i nakon sto ti na ekranu pocne pisati da je kontrolac spreman, kad to prodje kontroler je nazivno spreman i systemd bi htio poceti assembly, i onda mucki pukne jer se drugi jos inicijalizira
<jelly> sive lubanje Silom?
<BotaniCar> Ima negdje ( nadjem) bug koji je odbijen jer je kao kernel greska 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kakva inicijalizacija?
<Mmike> u trenutku kad se stroj pocne bootat blockdevice je vec spreman, i kernel vidi taj blockdevice
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne znam tocno kakav jer ne projektiram kontrolere, puckohrvatski, neki kurac jos radi.
<Mmike> ak nije spreman pljune error i ide dalje
<BotaniCar> Mmike: probam naci bug, mozda je wording u njemu precizniji od mojeg
<Mmike> aj plz
<BotaniCar> Mmike: u svakom slucaju ti je brze probati reproducirati ako imas vise od jednog kontrolera
<Mmike> velim, imam 4
<Mmike> al' nemam "post-inicijalizaciju" koju ti spominjes
<Mmike> u trenutku kad se stroj pocme butat (tj, kad se pokrene grub) kontroleri su odradili svoje i svi diskovi su vidljivi
<Mmike> (ili nisu)
<BotaniCar> Humph, fala za info. Ono kaj za svoje kontrolere znam je da su LSI. OK , ostaviti cu si jedan server u uredu pa cu detaljnije istraziti. 
<vileni> subaru je uvijek najbrzi https://www.facebook.com/RevvMatch/videos/vb.433592183504449/540084502855216/?type=2&theater
<BotaniCar> vileni: ahahaha , izvrsno :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, sad vidim da milnovic isto na FBu prica valentu
<Mmike> mozda on ima konkretniji info
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Milnovicev post me i sjetio da probam, inace ne spanam arraye preko vise kontrolera
<BotaniCar> nu, sad dobijam spam s domene gay-marketing.com :) 
<BotaniCar> Nisam nista kupovao od njih ! ;)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, mozda je zena ;)
<BotaniCar> hbogner: leems segit ! :) 
<vileni> hah https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1641380
<vileni> vezano uz one certifikate nekidan
<vileni> a neda mi se restartati chromium
<Mmike> vileni, di je bed s restsartom?
<vileni> Mmike: to jedino na kraju dana
<Mmike> zakaj?
<Mmike> pa imas restore-all-tabs
<vileni> imam valjda 60+ tabova u 12ak prozora na 4 desktopa
<Mmike> i di je bed? :)
<Mmike> ja ih imam redovno preko 50
<vileni> pa vratit ce mi ih sve na isti desktop?
<Mmike> pa, to nece, al' ce ti ih vratit u svoje prozore
<Mmike> pa ih lako razmjestis
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> svjestan si da ak ih imas tako puno - you are doing something wrong :D
<vileni> pa taj "lako" mi nije lak ni drag u pola posla kad znam di mi je sta :)
<vileni> i znam
<Mmike> i kak rjesavas taj problem? :)))0
<Mmike> ja bih rado znao, jel :)
<Mmike> jer imam isti :D
<vileni> pa stvar je da si mogu spremiti negdje
<vileni> gdje necu stici pogledati
<vileni> jer cu opet otvarati nove
<BotaniCar> Meni je svaki tab neki nezavrseni task ( makar bio i citanje clanka) napravim trijazu i zatvaram po jedan, do kraja radnog vremena je ili sve zatvoreno, ili vec imam plan rada za sutra 
<vileni> tako da ako se slucajno dogodi da imam vremena, procitam/zatvorim ili isprobam/zatvorim
<vileni> BotaniCar: a taj plan rada ti je izvan chromiuma?
<vileni> meni je ovo valjda kako neki imaju gomilu papira po stolu
<vileni> tako ja tabove
<BotaniCar> vileni: to je to. S tim da su mi papiri/tabovi neki radni nalozi i sranja, ne gomilam FB/linkedin/sranja tabove, to gasim odmah 
<vileni> a to definitivno
<BotaniCar> Ako clanak nije procitan tjedan dana ide u bukmarke i micem 
<vileni> ja imam jedan slack samo
<vileni> ali kad ode u bookmark to je to
<vileni> na event horizonu crne rupe je
<BotaniCar> Pa ,da , ako tjedan dana nisam to procitao, nek ide u arhivu - ako zatreba znam di je, ako ne zatrebam opet dobro
<vileni> cak i ako mi dodje da ga procitam za neko vrijeme vjerojatno je prekasno
<BotaniCar> Kolega prica kak je dvojio o oimenima za potomstvo :) Odlucio za "Ang" za sina i "Korra" za kcer :) 
<BotaniCar> 2much avatar
<BotaniCar> AHAHAHHAHA: https://www.facebook.com/cezigue.fr/videos/619428958245245/
<BotaniCar> Primjer taba koji se brzo gasi :D
<vileni> frendica nazvala sina link, kcer lina
<vileni> link iz zelde jel
<BotaniCar> Uzas :D
<vileni> tako ti je kad imas roditelje gejmere
<BotaniCar> I ja sam gamer, pa mi se sin ne zove Ilidan Stormrage :) 
<BotaniCar> *bio gamer, u stvari :D
<vileni> e taj ilidan
<vileni> posvuda
<vileni> iz ceg je to
<vileni> mislim da sam vidio refernce na warcraft 3, ali moguce da je i world of warcraft?
<BotaniCar> Da, boss u WoW-u , zadnji u jednoj od ekspanzija 
<BotaniCar> Ne sjecams e vise lorea , vjerujem da ga je bilo u svim warcraftima
<vileni> hmda
<vileni> ima neki pro playr u doti sa tim nickom, a netko je komentirao kako su svi ilidani
<BotaniCar> Copycats, ako nema dva macha s dvije ostrice , nema nish ! https://images.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=http%3A%2F%2Fth00.deviantart.net%2Ffs70%2FPRE%2Ff%2F2012%2F262%2F4%2F9%2Fillidan_stormrage_2_by_sandara-d5f7or9.jpg&f=1
<BotaniCar> Also, prvi rogonja WoW lore-a :)
<Mmike> jel' zna netko neki wireshark-like alat za analizu tcpdump captova, al' da je ncurses?
<Mmike> tshark!
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj kazes na mssql na linuxu? jesi stigao ista testirati
<Mmike> hbogner, jesam
<Mmike> hbogner, radi
<Mmike> jos gore
<Mmike> radi u lxc kontejnerima
<hbogner> kad ce to biti iskoristivo, da zgasim ove win servere i prebacim mssql na linux
<Mmike> na svom laptopu (trusty) sam digao dva xenial kontejnera, stavio unutra mssql, slozio replikaciju izmedju
<Mmike> (plain snapshot replication iz mssqla)
<Mmike> i radi
<Mmike> srce me boli :)
<Mmike> jedini je bed kaj nema alata za management za to za linux, pa sam morao u kvm win10 turit i unutra management studio
<hbogner> aha, znaci moze se instalirati, ali se mora upravljati sa windowsa o_0
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> teorecki mosh upravljat sa bilocega
<Mmike> imas onaj freetds
<Mmike> i isql 
<Mmike> s kojim se mosh spojit na mssql
<Mmike> al' onda moras znat napamet sve opskurne management storane prodcedure
<Mmike> management studio je milina
<Mmike> za takve stvari
<Mmike> pa je lakse :)
<BotaniCar> treba testirat' jel puno ( ako imalo ) sporije nego na nativnoj platformi
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ocekujem da bude nest brze zbog filesystema
<Mmike> al' 
<Mmike> nisam stigao to
<BotaniCar> na cem je to tebi, ext ili ZFS? 
<Mmike> na laptopu samo ext imam
<Mmike> jedna patricija all over
<BotaniCar> ++
<Mmike> mislim da se necu nit drkavat sa ZFSom na laptopima
<Mmike> na desktopu imam 4 SSDa u LVMu (actually raid0, pa lvm preko toga, jer sam bio glup - lvm to moze bez mdraida), pa cu onda vidjet kak cu to izparticijonirat
<jelly> a kad krepa?
<BotaniCar> LVMi ne krepaju ! :) 
<Mmike> jelly, it's for testing, bitnije je da je ultra-brzo nego da je redundantno
<jelly> ach so
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> openstack mi se instalira u kvm virtualke u 15ak minuta, usko grlo je CPU :D
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/1301138296582120/videos/1398192280210054/ #mama uspavljuje dete s "Firestarter" od Proidzija :) 
<BotaniCar> Odem na #centos i imam osjecaj da sam na #windows , problemi se (uspjesno) rjesavaju s reinstalacijom paketa :) 
<obrut> bolje reinstalacijom paketa nego reinstalacijom centosa :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: cesto je lakse preko irca nekome reci da purge i reinstalira nego objasniti sto je krenulo krivo, kako popraviti, i kako da se iduci put to ne desi
<jelly> osim toga imam filing da centos ima puno vise tudum korisnika nego debian
<BotaniCar> jelly: naglasio sam da rjesenje radi! Samo mi je smijesno kaj se primjenjuje metodika radi koje svi frkcu prema windows administraciji :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: tudum korisnici == job security :) 
<jelly> da, dok ne popizdis s istima
<jelly> i odes sadit krumpire ili pcele
<BotaniCar> jelly: osim toga, druga krajnjost su likovi poput onog s #debian nedavno, kaj je jamrao jer mu "recomends" pojede 30 megabajta diska :)
<BotaniCar> E, da znam da bi mi isla prodaja, vec bi sadio pcele :( 
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> od kad se sade pcele
<hbogner> SilverSpace, otkad se IT ekipa poela bavit poloprivredom :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: sigurno neki virus :)
<hbogner> he hehe
<hbogner> jelly, sorry kaj u ponedjeljak nismo ostali na cugi, ali bio nam je naporan dan i jos smo morali nazad za karlovac
<jelly> np
<jelly> nisam ni ja bio za niš
<SilverSpace> jelly: pa kaj bi ti u nišu :)
<SilverSpace> kaze hbogner za karlovac :)
<hbogner> aaaargh amazon iowait mi je na 90%
<jelly> \oblak/
<hbogner> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-24
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutar
<dodobas> putar
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> Dobri Jutri!
<vileni> jel ide juju2.0 na trusty?
<dodobas> jel ima tko sto na rackspace-u ?
<vileni> ja mozda jedan server
<vileni> ili 3
<vileni> izmedju 1 i 3
<dodobas> :)
<vileni> sto te zanima na rackspaceu?
<dodobas> naeltio da sponzoriraju dosta opensource projekata... tipa hostaju python package index koji ima blizu 400TB prometa mjesecno
<vileni> ima juju2 ako se stavi devel repo
<vileni> mi imamo jedan server tamo s kojim smo imali problem jednom
<vileni> nesto im se na hostu potrgalo pa je trajalo sat i nesto da ga vrate
<obrut> SilverSpace: http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/weapons/a23774/raspberry-pi-ukrainian-weapon-system/
<SilverSpace> obrut: lol nadam se da radi :)
<SilverSpace> povecat ce prodaju rpia 
<SilverSpace> bemti BT sve radi upareno i kaze da signal ide a nema zvuka na zvucniku 
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylG5rytNzSk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: 6. sjednica Vlade Republike Hrvatske :: Duration: LIVE :: Views: 92 uploaded by Vlada Republike Hrvatske :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nemoj rec da imas bedova s blututom i linuxom :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: na ubuntu nemam nego na rpi 
<SilverSpace> htio slozit stream radio 
<SilverSpace> sa racunala to ide fino na zvucnik 
<ivoks> "25.11.2016 evidentirana Vam je naplata na računu..."
<vileni> evidentiraju u buducnost?
<Mmike> vileni, misslim da juju2 nemas jos na trustyju
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak i zas
<Mmike> jer se sjecam da je pred 2-3 tjedna isti bio u juju-stable ppa
<ivoks> nece niti biti
<Mmike> pa je potrgalo stosta toga, pa su maknuli
<ivoks> mozda pod drugim imenom (juju-2.0) ili tak nes
<ivoks> ali ne kao juju
<Mmike> ne kuzim zakaj juju 2.0 nije juju2
<Mmike> toliko manje sranja bi bilo
<vileni> Mmike: stavio sam devel pa kao radi
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> fino!
<vileni> jel moze haproxy raditi sa vise requesta
<vileni> tj
<vileni> expect requesta
<vileni> tipa da je backed up ako dobije master ili slave
<ivoks> kak je ovo lijepo
<ivoks> syncam cijeli ubuntu mirror lokalno
<ivoks> i uz to latencije su i dalje minimalne
<jelly> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/unix-book-bundle?mcID=102:582a62fe486e54f73e34c2be:ot:56c3df4f733462ca8940de1f:1&utm_source=Humble+Bundle+Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2016_11_23_Unix_Books_Bundle&linkID=5835e7561b04d4560d8b4568&utm_content=logo
<jelly> uh, jebemlitilink
<vileni> malo su stare knjige
<vileni> vecina koju sam gledao su rane 2000te
<jelly> da
<vileni> nije da ne vrijede jos
<vileni> ali opet
<jelly> "latest version of Bind 9.3"
<jelly> doduše to i je zadnje izdanje
<jelly> i ima DNSSEC
<jelly> Å¡to mi treba
<Mmike> ivoks, tko ti internetator?
<Mmike> vileni, ja kupio, i dao paru za charity 
<jelly> ivoks: a kaj ce ti lokalni mirror kad imas 100/100?
<hbogner> ivoks, jel napokon stigla optika?
<vileni> Mmike: kupio bi i ja da stignem citati :)
<jelly> da ja imam 100/100 stavio bi pet netflixa na UHD da rade non-stop, zato sto mogu :-)
<hbogner> jelly, :D
<vileni> imam vec 30ak knjiga kupljenih na humble bundle, procitao jednu i pol
<Mmike> vileni, ne stignes citati? pa kaj radis
<Mmike> tj, kaj ces kad ti deta zene rodi?
<Mmike> zena dete :D
<hbogner> jelly, kaj ti nisis stavio wifi link sa firme doma?
 * Mmike cita TCP/IP illustrated
<vileni> Mmike: pa neznam
<Mmike> trenutno IPv6 dio - koji je to dzumbus
<jelly> hbogner: ne
<hbogner> jelly, pa nisi daleko, koliko se sjecam, mogao bi to cak :D
<jelly> hbogner: imam previse simpatija za kolege koji bi takva zakrpana sranja odrzavali
<Mmike> vileni, kol'ko jos si slobodan covjek? :D
<vileni> prekratko
<obrut> Mmike: koliko je stara knjiga ?
<vileni> mislim da je 36ti tjedan
<vileni> cca mjesec dana
<jelly> hbogner: morao bi razvlačit optiku do krova zgrade, slagat napajanje, ne da mi se to
<Mmike> obrut, tcp/ip? zadnje izdanje
<Mmike> obrut, s tim da imam samo volume1
<jelly> hbogner: a 20/20 mi je dost 
<jelly> prek noci uredno povlacim offsite backupe za fush
<Mmike> 20/20 nikom nije dost
<Mmike> to k'o da velis da je 5k kuna place - dost
<jelly> je ako zena ima 15k :-)
<hbogner> jelly, he he he imas jaci upload od mene, a ja na bnet max brzini
<hbogner> i samo /15 upload
<obrut> meni je 30/5 koje trenutno imam u pravilu sasma dosta
<hbogner> tj od utorka, kad mi presele prikljucak
<hbogner> obrut, bnet?
<obrut> nije da cuclam ne znam cega, a rijetko uploadam vece kolicine
<obrut> hbogner: HT
<hbogner> oni inace imaju takve cifre brtzine
<hbogner> aha
<Mmike> kol'ko placate tih 30/5 i ino?
<jelly> bnet nisam htio, iako imaju vec infrastrukturu, jer imaju eksplicitne limite za fair use
<obrut> uletio u VDSL pilot kad je to kretalo
<obrut> i naravno, ako sad uzmes najmanji paket (20/2 ak se ne varam) i platis opciju turbo 30, dobis brzinu ko ja za nesto manje para :P
<obrut> pa se osjecam malo glupo
<hbogner> ja sam uzeo bnet jer je bilo ili t-com adsl bakar, ili novopostavljeni bnet u posebnoj akciji za korisnike stare catv karlovacke kablovske tv
<jelly> obrut: i naravno da ti nece automatski ponuditi prelaz na jeftiniju tarifu
<obrut> odnosno, mozes dobit i do 50 download ak ti linija podrzava za iste pare
<hbogner> ali sad kad smo na drugoj lokaciji imam t-com bakar, bnet(ugovor na jos 22 mjeseca), t-com optiku(upravo provlace), tako da do daljnje ostajem na bnetu
<hbogner> preskupo mi je raskidati ugovor da bi presao na optiku
<obrut> mene nervira sto susjedni neboder ima optiku (HT-ovu), a moj nema (isto neboder, gomila ljudi) :P
<jelly> obrut: gdje? mozda ima iskonova optika :-)
<obrut> :P
<jelly> tj. ne optika nego fttb ili fttc
<obrut> nije meni toliko do optike same po sebi nego ako cu imat optiku, moci cu uletit u kojekakve HT-ove pilote :P
<obrut> terastream se nesto ponovo aktualizira :P
<jelly> eh
<obrut> ja sam na HT-u samo zato sto imam onako dosta testnih pizdarija i to mi je ok
<jelly> jel mogu ja MPLS-om do HT-a pa onda na vas ipv6 ;-)
<obrut> ih, nas ipv6...
<obrut> jebo firmu koja ima samo mali dio toga na ipv5
<obrut> 6
<obrut> moja nova firma ima sve na v6, cijela interna mreza je na v6
<obrut> dodjes s laptopom, spojis se na wifi i dobis ipv6 adresu
<jelly> kad su to zlovenci
<jelly> oni su u ev6ropi
<SilverSpace> u kuci pobuna protiv donacih zadaca 
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/VID_20161124_151243.3gp
<Mmike> jebo ipv6
<Mmike> da je to k cemu vec bi cijeli svijet bio na tome
<jelly> to je k cemu, ali k je sto ne postoji upgrade path nego je sve novo
<Mmike> ne znam
<Mmike> ima rfc koji kaze nesto
<jelly> design by commitee
<Mmike> onda godinu dana kasnije ima novi rfc koji obsoleta ovo prije
<Mmike> onda par godina kasnije novi rfc koji i to obsoleta
<jelly> pa takvi su svi standardi
<jelly> samo za http imas 10-15 rfcova
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koja je fora sa tim ipv5
<SilverSpace> 6*
<Mmike> SilverSpace, komplikovana :)
<Mmike> nema vise NATa
<Mmike> nema vise DHCPa
<Mmike> ima autokonfiguracija kroz ICMP
<Mmike> onda ima nekad 
<Mmike> moras napisat i oznaki interfejsa, uz ip adresu
<Mmike> kad gadjas bridge ili tako nesto
<Mmike> ne kuzim u biti :)
<SilverSpace> hm 
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> sve sto si znao o mrezi
<Mmike> a da se tice IPa
<Mmike> zabnoravi :)
<SilverSpace> kaj vise nema nis rucno upisivanja
<SilverSpace> odoh van 
<obrut> Mmike: kak mislis da nema vise DHCP-a ? :) imas DHCPv6, nije da moras koristit stateless konfiguraciju
<obrut> oznaku interfacea moras pisat samo kod link lokal i inih ip adresa da bi uopce klijent mogao znati preko kojeg interfacea da izlazi
<obrut> vrijeme je za sjest na biciklv6 i otic na trening :)
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
<SilverSpace> jah
<vileni> ja bi da mi netko nacrta sve vezano uz ipv6
<Mmike> dodobas, ee, linklokal
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> obrut, :)
<Mmike> ne dodobas :)
<Mmike> vileni, mogo bi obrut napravit jedno kratko predavanje :D
<vileni> recimo u miragu ili negdje
<Mmike> ili u mami :D
<SilverSpace> vileni: Mmike hajde nagovori te ga :)
<vileni> neznam di je to
<SilverSpace> neznas di je mama?
<Mmike> vileni, imas di xenial?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imas ti xenial di?
<vileni> imam na laptopu i nasu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hm mislim da imam na laptopu 
<Mmike> vam se da probat nest?
<Mmike> instalirat mysql u lxd i rec dal' se oce pokrenit?
<Mmike> vileni, SilverSpace ^^ ?
<SilverSpace> hajd da pokrenem laptop nisam siguran dali sam upgredal
<Mmike> instalirate lxd, pa onda velite lxd init, odgovorite na pitanja (samo ipv4 je dovoljno da poslozite), 
<vileni> mozda vec i imam to
<Mmike> SilverSpace, thnx
<vileni> cek, bas lxd
<vileni> imam lxc samo tu
<Mmike> vileni, apt-get install lxd
<Mmike> vileni, i onda: lxc init
<vileni> ma znam instalirati lxd :P
<vileni> posvuda ga stavljam zadnjih dana
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> lxc launch ubuntu:16:04 mysql
<Mmike> i onda znas dalje
<vileni> ne trebas neki drugi?
<vileni> ppa
<vileni> stable ili nesto
<Mmike> ne kontam?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imam 16.04
<Mmike> SilverSpace, :*
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mosh i ti probat, plz?
<SilverSpace> evo sam da se prebacim na lap
<vileni> krivo si napisao gore launch
<Mmike> mario@xender:~$ lxc launch ubuntu:16.04 m2
<Mmike> Creating m2
<Mmike> Starting m2
<vileni> a kad stavis 16:04?
<Mmike> mario@xender:~$ lxc launch ubuntu:16:04 m3
<Mmike> Creating m3
<Mmike> error: The requested image couldn't be found.
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> vileni++ thnx :)
<vileni> kaze mi unable to locate package
<Mmike> da, 16.04, ne 16:04 :)
<vileni> sa mysql-server ide bolje
<Mmike> vileni, da, apt-get install mysql-server
<vileni> instalirao
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj trebam staviti pod ip ipv4
<Mmike> SilverSpace, samo defaulte rokaj,  nije bitno
<Mmike> vileni, radi ti mysql u kontejneru?
<vileni> da
<vileni> usao unutra
<vileni> izlistao baze
<Mmike> kul, thnx
<vileni> vidim da ima i perconu u repou
<SilverSpace> LXD has been successfully configured.
<Mmike> vileni, koji cpu imas tamo, i koji kernel?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, weee :D
<Mmike> vileni, kak si se spojio u kontejner?
<vileni> Mmike: pa ovo je na x220
<vileni> execao bash
<vileni> kao sudo jer nisam u lxd grupi
<vileni> 4.4.0-47-generic
<Mmike> vileni, znaci, i5 stariji onaj
<Mmike> ok, thnx
<vileni> 2520m mislim da je to
<vileni> da
<Mmike> lik se buni neki da mu mysql u kontejneru ne radi na 4.4.0-47, a da mu radi na 4.4.0-45
<Mmike> i kad reboota host u stariji kernel, onda mu radi
<Mmike> thnx
<vileni> a eto, ovaj radi
<vileni> danas rebootan laptop
<vileni> imao je uptime valjda 14+ dana
<SilverSpace> mysql instaliran
<Mmike> SilverSpace, thnx, mosh provjeriti kernel koji imas na hostu?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, radi mysql? Kad napises samo: mysql
<Mmike> jel' dobijes 'can not connect'
<Mmike> ili dobijes 'back off, wrong password'?
<SilverSpace> puko net
<SilverSpace> 4.4.0-45-generic
<SilverSpace> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'miro'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e, kul
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aj sad apt-get dist-upgrade na hostu
<Mmike> dobit ces novi kernel
<Mmike> rebootaj
<Mmike> odi u kontejner nazad i vidi dal' ti mysql radi?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da vec se updejta
<SilverSpace> cek ima toga 
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> nisam dugo palio lap
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pivce sam ti duzan, barem :D
<Mmike> a i neke cevape od davno davno
<Mmike> ak se ne varam?
<SilverSpace> eh :)
<SilverSpace> da bili su neki cevosi u pitanju 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, pa si nesh reko da ne jedes to vise, ovoono
<Mmike> kakva je situacija sad/
<SilverSpace> ma pojedem povremeno nije mi nis od jednih
<SilverSpace> trenutno nisam bas dobro glede toga
<SilverSpace> jebe me ovo vrijeme rasturaju zglobovi 
<SilverSpace> 4.4.0-47
<SilverSpace> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'miro'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<SilverSpace> isto izbaci na mysql
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, thnx, puno hvala
<SilverSpace> np. i drugi puta 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji CPU imas na tom laptopu?
<Mmike> mosh catat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eh udasio lap
<Mmike> SilverSpace, intel neki ili amd?
<SilverSpace> intel 
<Mmike> thnx
<SilverSpace> neka sljuka zadnja 
<SilverSpace> ThinkPad edge lenovo 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-25
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<PAV> jutar
<PAV> https://bofh.highitpro.hr/
<PAV> "Paypal issuded 0-day patch just to get some time after mirko-test has penetrated."
<vileni> jutar
<jelly> putar
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> dobar nadojeb za chrome https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/panic-button-plus/fifhdbcbihllaneapjoabnoaoejhieok
<obrut> sta je ovo, black friday i pol ducana ima problema s webom :P
<SilverSpace> obrut: kaj bi nesto kupio :)
<obrut> o da... narucujem ponesto elektronike i pizdarija :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> limeni putar
<vileni> dodobas: sto ono koristis za pratiti potrosnju goriva?
<Mmike> Fuelio
<Mmike> ili tak nest
<vileni> je, fuelio
<hbogner> ja prepisao vecinu u fuelio, do sad imao u tablici na kompu sve zapisano
<vileni> meni je uvijek u tablici, ali online imam u spritmonitoru
<vileni> koji izgleda jako ruzno :)
<hbogner> ja jos uvijek imam u tablici, ali sad upisujem i u fuelio
<hbogner> fale mi 3 tankanja u zadnih 5 godina
<hbogner> izgubio racune prije nego sam upisao
<vileni> jel jos netko radi ticket da se zatvore ticketi? :)
<Mmike> vileni, osim sto je ruzan do bola, kakav je spritmonitor?
<vileni> pa jednostavan
<vileni> ima povecu bazu vozila sto mi je ok
<vileni> ali mobilna aplikacija je uzas
<vileni> ovaj nema web neki?
<Mmike> pojma
<SilverSpace> Tram 11 - Hrvatski Velikani
<hbogner> postajem windows admin
<hbogner> o_0
<jelly> \o/
<hbogner> win server i mssql
<jelly> mssql prebacis na ubuntu...
<hbogner> to prvo mora proci kroz development
<hbogner> i odluke visih instanci
<obrut> hbogner: to zelis ili ?
<obrut> zasto bi to itko htio inace ?
<obrut> onaj BotaniCar mi nikad nije bio jasan :)
<hbogner> obrut, sto zelim?
<Mmike> obrut, za novce?
<Mmike> npr?
<obrut> pa ak mozes birat za novce ne radit kao win admin i radit kao win admin :P
<obrut> hbogner: jel zelist postat windows admin ili su ti to uvalili ?
<hbogner> obrut, uletilo kao dodatak
<vileni> meni isto uletilo tako
<vileni> na srecu taj klijent se ne javlja bas
<hbogner> nije na izbor, uletio, eto ucim se i tome
<hbogner> krivo sam se izrazio sa "dodatak"
<vileni> sve su to pare, kopao kanale ili administrirao windowse, isto ti je :)
<hbogner> he hehe
<ivoks> Poštovani,
<ivoks> Ispričavamo se izbog privremenog zastoja u poslovanju Erste NetBanking servisa.
<ivoks> Nastavak rada očekuje se 25.11.2016. u 14:00 sati.
<ivoks> Zahvaljujemo Vam na razumijevanju. 
<ivoks> nadogradjivali sustav prosli vikend, sve se raspalo
<Mmike> majko mila
<Mmike> ubuntu prevod je ocaj nad ocajima
<Mmike> 'programcic pokazivac ponovno je ugasen'
<Mmike> :D
<obrut> pa sta, sve je jasno :)
<Mmike> krivo sam stavio navodnike
<Mmike> Znaci: "'programcic pokazivac ponovo' je ugasen"
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i jos su sjebali kaj vise ne mozes iz programa direktno doc do prevoda da ispravis
<SilverSpace> nego moras traziti gdje je to
<Mmike> http://giphy.com/gifs/rM6scK327auEU <- the way I feel now
<obrut> http://giphy.com/gifs/cat-cute-fat-pVkmGyqYRt4qY <- the way I feel now
<vileni> meni vise obrutovo pase
<vileni> poslije pljeskavice
<hbogner> obrut, kao Korin?
<hbogner> http://dragonball.wikia.com/wiki/Korin
<jelly> programčić?
<dodobas> jedan on onih dana ... kad ti 16gb rama jednostavno nije dovoljno...
<obrut> jedan od onih dana ... kad odes na sajt kupit dvije didje od 50 EUR, a onda ostavis 250 EUR
<obrut> naravno, isti dan na drugom sajtu ostavis jos nekih 150 EUR
<Mmike> tko jos ima samo 16GB memorija u kompjuktoru
<obrut> sirotinja Mmike, sirotinja...
<vileni> Mmike: kad se particioniraju tablice u mysql, da li moras uvijek imati unaprijed particije?
<vileni> tj da li uopce moras imati particije u buducnost
<vileni> ili ce uvijek pisati u najnoviju
<Mmike> pa ovisi kak particioniras
<Mmike> vileni, https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/partitioning.html
<Mmike> skroz ok je objasnjeno
 * ivoks si razmislja uzeti neku pilo od 256GB RAMa
<ivoks> 2xcpu i neke ssd diskove
<jelly> jednu?
<ivoks> da
<jelly> Å¡to kad krepa
<ivoks> za po doma je to
<ivoks> za lxde, virtualke
<Mmike> ivoks, what is the desired usage for the pila?
<jelly> to je ok, možeš natovarit 50-100 VM-ova bez problema
<ivoks> pa da kolege u uredu mogu isto koristiti
<ivoks> i onda sloziti tri namespacea
<ivoks> svatko se igra u svom
<jelly> mi na 120-144GB po node-u treuntno vrtimo 30-40 VM-ova
<ivoks> i onda slagati kompleksne setupe, da emuliram pizdarije koje vidjam kod klijenata
<ivoks> ono, boot preko FCoE i slicne idiotarije
<jelly> novi će biti 384GB jer je to treuntno optimalni bang per buck
<Mmike> ja gledam koju bi plocu doma uzeo da mogu imati vise od 32gige memorije u stroju
<ivoks> ma VMi ce biti samo usputno zlo
<ivoks> da emuliram boot
<jelly> ivoks: kaj postoji emulacija fcoe?
<ivoks> ostalo sve ide u LXD
<ivoks> jelly: izmislit cu ju ako treba
<jelly> lol
<ivoks> doduse, HP se trudi napraviti pizdarije
<hbogner> Mmike, supermicro
<Mmike> ha?
<Mmike> hbogner, desktop plocu
<Mmike> hocu nutra moc gurnut nvidiju
<Mmike> pa da mogu pcipasstrough narpavit
<Mmike> i tak
<hbogner> pitao si koju plocu za preko 32gb rama
<Mmike> ne, supermicro je off :)
<hbogner> zast nebi mogao?
<vileni> Mmike: pa nadji na pcpartpickeru neku
<vileni> ali gotovo sigurno su x99
<vileni> iako ove sto imaju ddr4
<vileni> tko zna
<Mmike> z99
<Mmike> nasao sam vec :D
<vileni> i koliko je para?
<vileni> z170 isto ima po 64gb
<hbogner> Mmike, CSE: Supermicro GS5A-753R, MBD: Supermicro C7Z170-OCE, RAM: Kingston Predator 32GB DDR4-3000, CPU: Intel I7-6700K, SSD: NVMe Toshiba XG3 512GB, VGA: INNO3D GTX1070
<Mmike> hbvza po doma?
<Mmike> hbogner, 
<hbogner> ovo je primjer sa 32gb rama, ali vidis da ide nvidia na to
<hbogner> pitaj nicolsa da ti objasni sto mozes na supermicro staviti, ipak su oni slagali taj komp: https://sysportal.carnet.hr/node/1699
<Mmike> vileni, http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/X99%20Extreme4/
<Mmike> hbogner, http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/X99%20Extreme4/
<vileni> Mmike: a to trazis za trenutacni proc i ddr3?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> i ne
<Mmike> kajjaznam
<vileni> https://pcpartpicker.com/products/motherboard/#T=49152,1048576&sort=a8&page=1
<Mmike> rado bih 6jegzgri
<Mmike> al' to kosta pun kufer para
<vileni> prodaj ovo dok jos ima neku vrijednost :)
<vileni> links stranice ne rade
<Mmike> vileni, a tak nekak da 
<Mmike> ne znam
<Mmike> :D
<vileni> evo z170 pro4s ima 4x ddr4
<vileni> oko 850kn
<Mmike> vileni, 850kn di?
<Mmike> koja ploca?
<vileni> https://fenix.hr/asrock-lga1151-z170-pro4s
<Mmike>  Max. capacity of system memory: 64GB**
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> kad vec idem, idem na velko
<Mmike> pa da si za slijedeci bozic mogu kupit jos 64 gige :D
<vileni> a ti bi odmah na 128?
<Mmike> a nebi odmah al' bi da ima
<Mmike> a i moram kupit neku plocu 
<Mmike> za storage server
<Mmike> idem po dete
<vileni> to nema nista nego socket 2011 
<jelly> ne bi li trebao biti socket 2016 za ovogodisnje modele
<vileni> gotova je godina, mora biti 2017 vec
<vileni> ionako sad stavljaju nove verzije godinu unaprijed
<jelly> a ja imam socket 1156, jos sam u srednjem vijeku
<vileni> ja imam am3, isto sam u srednjem vijeku ali mi je toplo
<jelly> ovih 100W taman dogrije primaću
<vileni> kako irc stane u petak u 16
<hbogner> nije jos stao, neki tek sad odlaze :D
<jelly> kako?
<PAV> večer
<PAV> što volem ove "treba mi netko da mi sad dođe da mi popravi računalo i da mu ja platim" likove
<PAV> samo ih uputim na cjenik i tablicu "ODMAH". faktor 6,05
<jelly> to je skroz ok
<jelly> za petak navečer faktor 6 
<PAV> jelly: faktor odmah je uvijek, petkom ne dajemo popust :)
<PAV> jelly: faktor odmah je uvijek isti, petkom ne dajemo popust :)
<PAV> https://www.highitpro.hr/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/High-IT-Pro_Cjenik_2016-11-01_Signed.pdf
<PAV> mslm, dam ja da me se zajebava, ali i naplatim to ;D
<PAV> još su nasmješniji likovi s "nemam sad novaca" pričom
<PAV> obično se novci sami od sebe materijaliziraju u roku 10-30 minuta ;-)
<PAV> kad spomenem rastavljanje mašine i prodaju po dijelovima
<jelly> ja to rješavam sa "2 sata unaprijed"
<PAV> eneneneen
<PAV> pre malo novca
<PAV> o moraš izdati fakturu, a klijent se osjeća ošamaren
<PAV> ovako, kako ja radim uvijek više košta.
<PAV> imao sam komp na servisu i htjeli su čuda, maltene kolokaciju u moj prostor, tuniranje sustava i da ja radim za njih, a naplaćujem se iz dobiti
<PAV> i onda jednog dana čujem "nema veze, nećemo više raditi s tobom, donesi nam komp"
<PAV> to naj volim, obično prođe mjesec dana dok se ne smisle da im nisam po volji
<PAV> "kak to misliš nećeš nam dat komp, pa naš je" jeje LOL
<PAV> samo budi bezobrazan i vidjet ćeš komp kad ga cijelog isplatiš 4 puta
<PAV> mjesec dana, oko 160 sati
<PAV> trenutno su platili četvrtinu cijene cijelog kompa i nisu ga još dobili ;-)
<PAV> jelly: više se isplati tako
<PAV> praviš se glup. i onda kad se oni uvjere da si totalni kreten i da te mogu izraditi kad žele - eh. Stiže bezobrazluk na naplatu
<Mmike> ides, sat vremena programiranja skoro soma kuna, s PDVom
<Vlado9A> je l' to bilo ujutro ili popodne? :D
<Vlado9A> meni se kad ovo čitam sve nekak čini da se je danas netko najeo ćevapa, umjesto da je jeo ribu :D
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> normalni link u uredu je preporod
<ivoks> i staticna ip adresa s time
<ivoks> trebao sam to davno prije napraviti
<ivoks> i ssd u radnoj stanici
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivoks: tko ti je provider?
<ivoks> Mmike: metronet
<Mmike> fucking apparmor
<Mmike> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002UNYFJC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<Mmike> ultimate protector
<Mmike> vileni, https://fenix.hr/asrock-lga2011-3-x99-extreme4
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/procesori/intel-6850k-socket-2011-3-oglas-20771442
<Mmike> etoga :D
<vileni> hmda, ja nebi dobio 3800 za cijeli komp
<vileni> a ploca je cak i jeftina za 2011
<vileni> moj am1 athlon i nije bas za te namjene
<vileni> testiram juju deploy na lxc pa zvace vec satima
<SilverSpace> joj
<SilverSpace> https://secure.motogp.com/en/subscribe
<SilverSpace> 1euro samo danas
<vileni> SilverSpace: da, samo sto tu nije ukljucena nijedna utrka :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: nisam gledao kaj je ukljuceno 
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> a kad im je preko 20eur mjesecna pretplata
<vileni> da je nesto manje mozda bi i uzeo
<SilverSpace> vileni: da je toliko godisnja onda bi uzeo :)
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-26
<jelly> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/top-scientist-who-discovered-litvinenko-9325403 # samoubojstvo sa nekoliko uboda dva razlicita noza
<dodobas> https://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/8ba98d58-6cce-4299-907d-26250e4a5052-large.png
<obrut> dodobas: kakve su to gluposti ? :)
<dodobas> ti zlovenac nemas pravo pricat ... ~
<obrut> znas kad ce u rvackoj direktor da odgovara, pogotovo u javnom preduzecu ?
<dodobas> obrut: da, kad zavrsi osnovno skolu ... do tada mu nista ne mogu :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfM90Yuyixw
<datase> ^ YouTube :: The Cards Against Humanity Holiday Hole :: Duration: LIVE :: Views: 1,004,995 uploaded by Cards Against Humanity :: 10,791 likes :: 1,120 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> jel se isplati keshnut 3kkn za osnovni yamaha receiver i stereo zvuk? http://www.bojezvuka.hr/hr/novost/htr-2067--n-f51-bundle-34
<jelly> ide mi na neku stvar krčavi zvuk iz televizora
<obrut> jelly: ja imam neku averziju prema yamahi, al to je moj problem :)
<jelly> kaj bi ti, kawasaki? bmw?
<obrut> al "bilo" sto da kupis ce bit nebo i zemlja prema zvuku iz telke :)
<jelly> sad crtice i serije za koje znam da imaju ok zvuk gledam na 20" monitoru, 2.1 zvucnicima za racunalo jer su eto bitno, bitno prirodniji od telke
<jelly> receiver nema onu automatsku kalibraciju za surround, kad stavis njegov mikrofon u sobu a on "sam" namjesti parametre, al surround me trenutno ne dira
<obrut> ak ti je primarno gledanje filmova i to, dovoljno je stereo + eventualno neki subwoofer
<obrut> meni je primarno slusanje muzike pa imam obicno stereo pojacalo i zvucnike, ok bude i za filmove
<jelly> Sigurnosno ažuriranje za 86-bitni Lync 2010 (KB3096735)
<jelly> kad ni 32 ni 64 bita nisu dosta
<simpleirc> hi
<jelly> hmm, kindle paperwhite za 80 eura
<Mmike> jelly, dje koji kaki
<jelly> na amazon.de
<Mmike> ne kuzim ovo s radnim stolom
<Mmike> svaki vikend ga pospremim
<Mmike> nedjelja navecer obicno
<Mmike> i do srijede je ok
<Mmike> i onda se nesto desi
<Mmike> i sad gledam taj haos
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-27
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> putar
<Vlado9A> pospanci
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gledas
<Mmike> a gledam,
<SilverSpace> joj kak RTL steka
<SilverSpace> koja im je kita sijecam se i prosle godine abudabi stekao 
<SilverSpace> drago mi je kaj je Bossberg prvak 
<jelly> http://www.24sata.hr/news/rucni-rad-posao-s-raspelima-nije-isao-pa-sad-radim-faluse-500063
<sillyslux> ...kaže da je svakoj skulpturi udahnuo dušu. hahaha
<sillyslux> sto su "raspeli"?
<Mmike> zna li netko nesto o sustavima za etazno centralno? Htio bih nesto sto ima termostat u svakoj sobi koji onda pali bojler po potrebi
<Mmike> A ne da imam jedan termostat u stanu/kuci i onda imam da mi je u prostorijama ili pre hladno ili pre vruce
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-20
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<ivoks> tonilo2334: moze se naterati na 4,5l
<ivoks> tonilo2334: al to onda nije voznja
<hbogner> o/
<sillyslux> lol https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=882085
<sillyslux> cowthink -f sodomized-sheep.cow -e "><" -T "\/" "holy cow"
<sillyslux> mislio ja da za to treba cizme
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> make na rpi traje satima :)
<BotaniCar> nemoj biti nestrpljiv
<SilverSpace> nakon svakog upgreda kernela moram drivere za wifi bildat
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa dis zemo 
<BotaniCar> Sam si si kupil plocu/wifi dongle :P
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: a eo, odmaram od proslog tjedna i vikenda 
<BotaniCar> Jebemti, ovo s prehladama postaje sve zabavnije, kaj vise dece imas doma :) 
<SilverSpace> kaj bilo naporno :)
<BotaniCar> Ma, klinci njunjavi, ja na edukacijama, pa cijeli dan uci, popodne radi za firmu ono kaj nisi tijekom dana, a usput hendlaj klincwe .. 
<BotaniCar> Sreca imam tu zenu , hmrl bi bez nje :)
<SilverSpace> da to je tak najprije netjak pa mam pa ja pa opet netjak... i tak u okrug
<SilverSpace> pa mam/mama*
<SilverSpace> sad je netjak veci pa nije tak 
<SilverSpace> naraso ko kopriva 150cm i 50kg
<SilverSpace> deset i po godina
<SilverSpace> bemti a ja ostario za toliko :(
<SilverSpace> ode vrijeme u 3pm
<SilverSpace> i kak da se onda ne ljutim na bildanje drivera :)
<BotaniCar> Osjecat' cu se star kad otplatim kredu za stan, do onda nemam taj luksuz :) 
<SilverSpace> eh 
<SilverSpace> jel si placas posmrtno :)
<BotaniCar> Jos ne :) 
<BotaniCar> Nemam para :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ssh -X je super
<BotaniCar> .9
<Mmike> moram se pohvalit
<Mmike> bio sam jucer na selu i uzeo tamo vipboxhomeboxdrekboxwhatever
<Mmike> ugl, internet + fixna linija kroz GSM
<Mmike> uredjaj u kuci (doduse, uz prozor), 4G, imam oko 40/20 mb/sec :)
<Mmike> 150 kuna mjesecno, 100 gigabajta prometa, dodatnih 100 je jos 30ak kuna
<Mmike> ugv obveza 2 godine
<BotaniCar> To nije skuplje od pokucnog ( Tele2) ? 
<Mmike> nop, pokucni je 169
<Mmike> doduse, 169 bez ugovorne obveze
<BotaniCar> Onda sam ja dobil na nekoj akciji jer je meni 149
<Mmike> tu je s 2 godine obveznom
<Mmike> samo kaj tele2 ne radi
<BotaniCar> Meni radiTM
<Mmike> tele2 mi nigdje nije radio kak spada, osim na juznoj strani otoka hvara :)
<BotaniCar> Nis ja ne velim, nismo susedi pa da su nam mjerenja ista
<jelly> to je problem sa tele2
<Mmike> u zagrebu imam jedva 20/20, na hvaru opce nije radilo, na selu (jastrebarsko-svetajana) 3G, i jedva megabit
<jelly> Meni Radi™ i na moru i doma, a i na selu pa se ne bunim
<Mmike> uz to kaj tele2 ima problem s ostatkom svijeta 
<jelly> povremeno, da, ali kad mi treba tele2 treba mi i vpn pa sve ide kroz vpn od firme
<Mmike> crklo?
<Mmike> ping ?
<jelly> ?
<jelly> <Mmike> crklo? <Mmike> ping ?
<BotaniCar> plok
<Mmike> nvm:)
<Mmike> di ima za kupit 32GB DDR4 so-dimm modula? :D
<jelly> ecc, non-ecc?
<Mmike> jelly, za laptop, kaki ecc
<BotaniCar> Di ima za kupit 4GB DDR1 ( laptop format) ? 
<vileni> sta nisu za ddr2 najveci bili 4gb
<Mmike> vileni, jesu
<Mmike> btw, taj ecc ram
<Mmike> jel' to ima IKAKVog smisla?
<Mmike> jel' se kad kom sta sjebalo?
<Mmike> meni doma stroj radi 24/7, isto kao i storage server
<Mmike> na predbivsem poslu smo imali par kutija koje su stalno upaljene
<obruT> imace ti smisla kad dodje do problema :) do tad nema :)
<obruT> btw. koristis ZFS.. nesto se ZFS ekipa nekad klela u ecc :) proguglaj :)
<Mmike> obruT, kakvih problema?
<obruT> pa sta ja znam, svakakvih :) samo kazem, za sve sto je onak skupo i vjerojatno ne treba, mozda nekad zakljucis da je mozda i bilo dobro dat pare za to :)
<obruT> a ovo za ZFS, to se sjecam dam sam cito svega i svacega, od najcrnijih scenarija gubitka svih podataka do toga da su price za decu... al bilo je zanimljivo za citat :)
<vileni> na freenas forumu nece ni pricati s tobom ako nemas ecc
<vileni> ali opcenito, sve gdje imas zahtjevnije izracune te gdje bit flip moze utjecati na rezultat pozeljan je ecc
<obruT> upravo sam pokuso promijenit window jabber-> termn s ctrl+a+1, nije proslo :P
<Mmike> ma da
<obruT> odnosno ctr-a pa 1 :)
<Mmike> al' dal je itko ikad imao bed s time?
<Mmike> ono, da mi se komp smrzo a da nisam znao zasto
<Mmike> al' nikad, nikad
<Mmike> kad god se smrzo ili je bio bed hardver ili usran softver - jer se smrzavao repeatedly, i onda kad otklonis uzrok, ne smrzava se
<obruT> ja mozda i imam problema, a d ane znam...
<vileni> ja sam vidio par puta poruke da je ecc obavio posao
<vileni> na serverima
<Mmike> ja nikad
<Mmike> al' NIKAD
<Mmike> u pornjavi
<Mmike> 0192340192384 servera, NIKAD 
<vileni> a nista, trazi pare onda nazad
<Mmike> :D
<vileni> ecc je barem 10% skuplji
<hbogner> Mmike, mozda nisi vidio problem jer je ecc u pozadini odradio svoje ;)
<vileni> Mmike: ako jos trazis stroj za kodi http://nucblog.net/2017/01/apollo-lake-nuc-review-nuc6cayh-33-linux-htpc-conclusions/
<jelly-home> !
<jelly> 21225   T 14:05 20.11.17 Damir Jelčić      (  0) Fwd: OPG Jelčić Ploče: MANDARINE, GREJPI, SUHE SMOKVE - isporuka četvrtak-petak
<jelly> apdejtam excelicu
<vileni> a ipak ima jsos?
<vileni> di je url
<Mmike> vileni, tog ima kod nas za kupit?
<Mmike> https://www.adm.hr/intel-nuc-kit-nuc6cayh-arches-canyon-celeron-j3455-4x-150ghz-2x-ddr3l-1866mhz-intel-hd-boxnuc6cayh/82573ADM/product/?utm_source=nabava.net&utm_campaign=nabava.net&utm_medium=click
<Mmike> jel' to ovo?
<vileni> Mmike: da
<vileni> ima na mall.hr
<vileni> kaze da podrzava 4k 10bit hevc
<vileni> hdmi 2.0
<vileni> i kao mozes staviti da se vent ne vrti ako nije potreban
<vileni> posto je u 14nm ne grije se puno
<BotaniCar> Kako napraviti kecap?
<BotaniCar> Samelji covjeka, pomijesaj ga s kokainom, urinom i zapakiraj :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/peachesandcreamymemes/videos/1376696755778399/
<sillyslux> https://liliputing.com/2017/09/intel-launches-7th-gen-nuc-business-fanless-options.html
<vileni> nema jos coffee lake u budget verziji
<vileni> ima i3 i i5
<hbogner> jelly, ako ima jos mandarina ja bi jos
<jelly> Mmike: BotaniCar vileni hbogner ivoks etc etc: MANDARINE OVAJ ~PETAK (mozda CETVRTAK) https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1T-VGEhce4fGsJWBo6rsm_LUKBxRq2e7LktDy2RZWGzw/edit#gid=0
<jelly> obruT: MANDARINE OVAJ ~PETAK (mozda CETVRTAK) https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1T-VGEhce4fGsJWBo6rsm_LUKBxRq2e7LktDy2RZWGzw/edit#gid=0
<jelly> hbogner: eto, piše da ima... 
<hbogner> Mmike, evo novi stari cpu na testiranju
<jelly> kaj će ti stari cpu-ovi, daj neke nove
<hbogner> jelly, nosu ovi stari losi ;)
<hbogner> jelly, opteron 6276
<obruT> jelly: hvala na informaciji ! :) upisah se, vidimo se :)
<SilverSpace> kak u chrome google maknuti drugi mail koji vise nemam stoji mi u izgorniku 
<SilverSpace> ah naso 
<jelly> izgornik zvuci jako dobro, moram to negdje iskoristiti
<Mmike> vileni, ovo se cini ok cijena
<Mmike> jelly,  ja necu mandarina, ove jos nismo pojeli :) nekak ne idu, mislim, ok su, al' nekak, neznam
<Mmike> jelly, al cu doc na preuzimanje :D
<jelly> Mmike: uh, ja sam zaostatke bacio prosli tjedan, di ih drzite da se nisu posusile
<vileni> Mmike: za nuc?
<vileni> super je cijena ali pocetkom 2018 ce doci novi
<Mmike> jelly, na balkasu
<Mmike> vileni, :) pa kaj me mamis sad onda za ovaj :)
<Mmike> mislim da cu ja (konacno) prvo libreelec na rpi3
<Mmike> sam da ga nadjem (rpi3)
<vileni> sad, ovaj je dovoljno dobar za 4k bez da se znoji
<vileni> ja imam rpi3 negdje sa retropie
<vileni> negdje
<vileni> najbolja stvar kod nuca je IR receiver
<vileni> dok mi dijete ne pojede daljinski jedan dan
<jelly> treba napraviti pivopie 
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol izbornik :)
<SilverSpace> izgorio skroz
<SilverSpace> kaj je zaba poludila sa aplikacijom na mobu 
<SilverSpace> ne mozes vidjeti koliko trenutno imas potroseno na kartici
<Mmike> vileni, bum vidio
<Mmike> prvo cu rpi probat
<Mmike> 4k video nit nemam nigdje
<jelly> vileni: a jel im radi CEC? :-)
<SilverSpace> nuc je skup
<jelly> ma nek je skup, ak ce radit bar 3-4 godine bez da se puno dira
<SilverSpace> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/11/20/building-a-future-proofed-iot-consumer-device-with-brand-stores/
<SilverSpace> ovaj fing je zanimljiva stvar
<sillyslux> uf moja ocekivanja su odma dupla, kad kupim, koristit cu bar 7-8 godina
<SilverSpace> app i je fora 
<SilverSpace> jelly: nuc je preskup samo za media centar
<sillyslux> SilverSpace, kako kome...
<SilverSpace> ma preskup :)
<sillyslux> evo ti nuka https://www.pcmag.com/news/355288/prime-computer-creates-1m-solid-gold-pc
<SilverSpace> Fingbox
<sillyslux> sitnis
<sillyslux> i bas prava boja za htpc
<SilverSpace> sa 15$ sam doso na 5$ razno raznim popustima :)
<SilverSpace> uzeo si lemilicu 
<SilverSpace> crkla stara i dok ne skupim za novu bolju bit ce i ova ok
<SilverSpace> vazno mi je da stare vrhove iskoristim
<jelly> https://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_494223.html to su prave boje za htpc :-)
<jelly> nađi šarenije
<sillyslux> ko krombox bez kroma
<SilverSpace> jelly: oni su poznati po sarenilu :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: kak khadash
<Mmike> kak firefox novi radi
<SilverSpace> kak
<Mmike> SilverSpace, odlicno
<Mmike> brz je za poludit
<Mmike> cak mozda brzi mrvicak of chromea
<Mmike> SilverSpace, https://www.rtlgp.nl/item/163905/rtl_gp_robert_kubica_maakt_f1_rentree_bij_williams
<Mmike> kubica se, cini se, vraca
<SilverSpace> Mmike: maviko se na chrome i nadojebe pa mi se sad ne da vracati na lisicu  :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, same here :)
<sillyslux> hah tak i ja, prije 2 godine se pribacio na chrome
<Mmike> plus mi nekak ruzan chrome
<Mmike> erm, firefox
<Mmike> al' fakat radi super :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasluzio je kubica ali ne znam kak je to pametno
<sillyslux> meni je pomalo blesavo da izade svaki drugi dan neki novi api
<SilverSpace> eh
<Mmike> SilverSpace, bume vidli
<Mmike> mene veseli
<Mmike> al'
<sillyslux> i taj es6/7/8, css3, html5 sve toliko napreduje da je nekom novom projektu sve teze izbacit novi browser
<Mmike> strah me da bu k'o schumacher bio
<sillyslux> bar tako mislim
<Mmike> brate mili, ovaj Psycho Cocoa od Brewdoga je odlican
<Mmike> pravi Russian Imperial Stout
<Mmike> sillyslux, slazem se - kad je bio C64 i ti, lakse se bilo bavit racunalima
<SilverSpace> Mmike: shumi nije imao srece mecka nije onda dobro radila
<sillyslux> rijesenje je koristenje tudih engina i librarija, kao opera
<sillyslux> nevolim to ^
<Mmike> pjebemu
<Mmike> kaje bilo
<SilverSpace> nes puklo 
<SilverSpace> ljudi LN sutra je skola :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-21
<vileni> jelly: appolo lake nuc radi cec, ali samo paljenje i gasenje, za ostatak treba kupiti interni adapter
<jelly> pih
<vileni> a meni je inicijalno dovoljno i to
<Mmike> drugzi te drugovi
<hbogner> Mmike, hoce taj update povray tablice ?
<Mmike> hbogner, cim zavrsim sastanak
<Mmike> sorry
<Mmike> sad vec fakat nije red
<hbogner> kak nije red, sad se taman stvorio red od 10-tak reporta :D
<jelly> Mmike: mozes stavit mandarine u topic ako neko nije vidio?  MANDARINE 23.11. http://tinyurl.com/mandarine-2017-2
<jelly> cca
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> nisam regan :)
<jelly> nego?  Bush?
<Mmike> o lolol lol
* Mmike changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to:  MANDARINE 23.11. http://tinyurl.com/mandarine-2017-2 | Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 17.10 / LTS:16.04
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> nitko mi tak smijesno ne govori engleski kak indijci 
<obruT> SilverSpace: kad pocnes s njima radit na projektima, vise ti nece biti smjesno
<obruT> nista ih ne razumijem
<vileni> kaze na nekom forumu lik da je ova situacija sa IT potraznjom u hr neodrziva kad nas moze zamijeniti sa indijcem za puno manje para
<vileni> je, mozes, ali niti ce ti napraviti posao, niti ces znati da nije napravio kad ga neces razumijeti
<obruT> radim u zadnje vrijeme najvise s arapskim telekomima, vecina mrezasa su tamo indijci i ono, horror za kuzit, a neki nisu bas previse ni pametni
<vileni> pametni indijci su skuplji od nas :)
<obruT> odemo tamo na sastanak, skupljanje informacija, i krene objasnjavat neki indijac, kolega i je se gledamo, al ono fakat nist ne kuzimo sta ovaj prica, na srecu ubaci se neki arap i sve objasni... da je prico samo indijac, otisli bi doma gluplji nego sto smo dosli :)
<obruT> mislim, ne zelim generalizirat, nisu svi takvi, ali vecina s kojima sam do sad radio, nisu neka sreca :)
<vileni> za jednog naseg klijenta je radio kao neki indijac developer, i sad mu pomazemo sloziti neku virtualku i vidimo da na desktopu u txt fajlu drzi credentialse za pristup bazi, ali ne samo od naseg klijenta nego od nekih drugih
<vileni> i kaze lik koji je radio s njim da misli da se vise njih predstavlja kao jedan, jer su mu nekonzistentni bili u odgovorima
<vileni> i stalno je objasnjavao iste stvari
<obruT> ja uredno dobim produkcijske konfiguracije mreznih uredjaja bez pobrisanih passworda/accounata... :)
<obruT> od njih, je li :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: a da :)
<SilverSpace> u internet svijetu uvijek je samo jedan krivac 
<SilverSpace> i uvijek je na istom mijestu 
<ivoks> a jebemu
<ivoks> moja stragikomedija je slucajno zavrsila na ubuntu planetu
<ivoks> http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<SilverSpace> ivoks: sretno 
<obruT> ivoks: imam ti ja rijecnik ako trebas, kupljen upravo za tu namjenu u najblizim narodnim novinama
<obruT> razmisljo sam poslat rijecnik u sudski registar obzirom da ga ocito nemaju
<obruT> a meni ocito isto treba obzirom da ne znam napisat rjecnik kako spada :P
<jelly-home> cujem da t-mobile ima problema s mrezom
<jelly-home> zadnjih... sat-dva
<jelly-home> ivoks: hm, kad odem na http://www.init.hr/denied/ nema link na prethodni clanak niti na blog opcenito
<jelly-home> ne da ti je to sad najbitnija stvar ;-)
<BotaniCar> stoji mi komp na "run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms 4.4.0-98-generic /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-98-generic" vec 45 minuta, what do ?* 
<ivoks> jelly-home: imas dole kategoriju 'ovaranje_firme'
<jelly-home> tnx
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: pstree -Apa $(pgrep dpkg | head -n 1)
<jelly-home> (to jest, nađi di stoji)
<jelly-home> ivoks: but hey, ako vlasnik Cammea može raditi sa 175 otvorenih j.d.o.o. možeš i ti sa jedno 4-5? :-)
 * jelly-home hides
<jelly-home> ček, opet sam home?!?
<BotaniCar> Kamo lijepe srece :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: nisam morao ni traziti ( http://jebo.me/pas/6@raw ) , zapeo je kad sam mu rekao "apt autoremove", interesantno je da nije errorrao jer bui puk'o ( --exit-on-error). Kako bilo, bed mi ga je sad killnut'
<jelly> BotaniCar: tsj zadnji mozes ubit, `-plymouth,29900 --ping
<jelly> ili probaj zaswitchat na ctrl-alt-f1 na tren, pa vratit nazad
<jelly> mozda se plymouth probudi 
<BotaniCar> sve je popucalo nakon kaj sam se switchnuo na F1 i vratio :) Idem jos jednom opalit' autoremove da vidim jel sve cijelo :)
<jelly> nice.
<BotaniCar> dada, sve popucalo, ali je apt ostao u 6 instanci visit iza :) Idem sve to pobit :) 
<jelly> hmph
<BotaniCar> Jos bolje, idem rebootat kantu
<BotaniCar> Srecom imam dual boot kad se sve zlomi :)
<jelly> nemoj. prvo ubij taj apt i odvrti dpkg --configure -a
<BotaniCar> fakat
<BotaniCar> ajebate, prodje i to bez greske..
<BotaniCar> In the meantime mi se crash reporter pojavio i buni se idem rebootat' :) 
<ivoks> stavi si na block 021 214 900
<ivoks> neki usrani telemarketing
<obruT> da pogodim, anketiraju za parfeme ? :P
<BotaniCar> Ha, bootalo me do kraja, ocito nije bio neki ozbiljan problem :) 
<BotaniCar> Samo kaj mi sad skype ne radi, ali to je skype, okriviti cu MS 
<jelly> koji skype imash
<jelly> (verziju)
<BotaniCar> 4.3.0.37-1
<BotaniCar> Zanemarite 432 sranja, kakav remastering: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfySAUisxtU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: "Best of" @ 432 Hz: Dire Straits :: Duration: 52:12 :: Views: 21,118 uploaded by Andrej Å unko :: 135 likes :: 2 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> mmm, Å unko
<jelly> zvuči dobro u buci ureda
<BotaniCar> Nisam ih dugo slusao, bas su mi sjeli
<hbogner> Mmike, evo poslah ti jos jedan povray
<jelly> na radioparadajz ima bar jednom-dvaput dnevno Knofler ili Strejtsi
<jelly> p.
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> hbogner, thnx
<Mmike> BotaniCar, :
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> apt-cache policy skypeforlinux | grep Installed
<Mmike>   Installed: 8.10.0.4
<Mmike> tak se skype roka na linuxu danas
<Mmike> (uzasan je, btw)
<BotaniCar> samo kaj se zove skype svima osim tebi :) 
<vileni> kakav je bio, jos je dobro i ispao
<BotaniCar> Hahahahahaha
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oXhLdeuxDw
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Bus Photobombs The Weather Channel's Stream of Georgia Dome Implosion :: Duration: 00:47 :: Views: 110,341 uploaded by The Weather Channel :: 1,175 likes :: 44 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> LOL
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahaha
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CA%BBOumuamua
<datase> ^ ʻOumuamua and A/2017 U1 pronunciation ) is an apparent interstellar object passing through the Solar System. It was discovered on a highly hyperbolic trajectory by Robert Weryk on October 19, 2017 with observations made by the...
<ivoks> najebali smo
<jelly> lol
<BotaniCar> Jedva prezivjesmo kraj svijeta pred dva tjedna i sad ovo .. 
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Neal Schon - Caruso
<jelly> to je od jučer.
<jelly> ne radi mi jubito scrobbllelelrre
<ivoks> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/48/A2017_U1_orbit-Oct25_2017.png
<ivoks> pa...
<ivoks> opce nije smijesno
<SilverSpace> nije to opasnos uopce za zemlju ljudi su veca i sigurna opasnost
<BotaniCar> ivoks: placao sam racune jutros, nista mi nije smijesno 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: boli te kita sad ce smak svijeta a ti placas racune :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nisam zivio u dugu, necu tako ni 'mrijet! :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: zanimljivo je koliko ga gravitacija sunca skrene sa puta
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/Yzha7ji3lsM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Animation of `Oumuamua passing through the Solar System :: Duration: 01:20 :: Views: 83,248 uploaded by European Southern Observatory (ESO) :: 190 likes :: 1 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1711.2/01701.html # <3 Linus
<jelly> BotaniCar: ponekad je totalni idiot, umjesto da gleda siru sliku...
<jelly> "ne smije se nista strgat" a ime korisnika koji _zele_ da radije proces ili cijeli VM umre, nego da exploit prodje
<jelly> s/ime/ima/
<jelly> plus, likovi koji copy/pasteaju fichure iz grsecurity failaju 
<jelly> pa su im patchevi ekstra bagavi, za stvari koje u grsec rade dobro
<SilverSpace> oh da
<jelly> njemu je zrusiti kernel neprihvatljivo, kraj svijeta, a meni je to respawn virtualke i failover na drugu, bolje nego da mi neko razvali i upadne komad infrastrukture
<jelly> BotaniCar: kad smo vec kod toga, pinkie (hrv: ljubica) VM cu ubiti, tvoj znc se seli na twilight (hrv: iskra) :-)
<jelly> sorry. pinkie je Roza
<jelly> what a mistakea to makea
<SilverSpace> m zaba nova aplikacijea je sranje samo da bi vise novci potrosio 
<SilverSpace> ne mozes vidjeti koliko trenutno si potrosio na kartici
<SilverSpace> hm ima kak ja to nisam vidio prije 
<SilverSpace> siguran sam da tog nije jucer bilo
<ivoks> jadan kees
<ivoks> sta ga je napao
<ivoks> a decko je fakat dobar, bas dobricina
<ivoks> zapitas se sto ce biti od linuxa kada linus ode
<jelly> mozda ce biti bolje, mozda dolje
<jelly> mozda ce microsoft imati linux api layer koji ce radit bolje od linuxa pa nas nece biti briga
<ivoks> linus je pravi lider
<ivoks> 'neces jebemti sve'
<SilverSpace> kad ode cini mi se da ce se raspasti 
<jelly> vec se sad raspada, svaki android vendor ima 4 svoja forka
<ivoks> hebes android
<ivoks> to nije ni linux ni ne radi kak spada
<ivoks> koji sam ja tikvan sto od pocetka nisam koristio iphone :)
<jelly> ivoks: da, i to je mozda korisnije nego tehnicki detalji
<jelly> a jebga, kome stvarno treba sikjuriti nek kupuje patcheve od spendera 
<SilverSpace> iphone je oke ak nemas zelje za nesto vise prckanja po njemu
<jelly> imam zelju da radi i da se ne promijeni nista svakih mjesec dana
<SilverSpace> toga nema :)
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> iphone
<ivoks> njima je vijest kad se ikonica promijeni
<ivoks> no dobro
<ivoks> idem
<sillyslux> lolwhat? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/405783/why-does-man-print-gimme-gimme-gimme-at-0030
<jelly-home> a man after midnight
<sillyslux> Fixed in master: git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/man-db.git/commit/… – Colin Watson 8 hours ago 
<jelly-home> očito bez da se klikne na link (ako si dovoljno star ili dovoljno ABBAst)
<sillyslux> idemo vidit nocas
<sillyslux> abbe? ja?? lol
<sillyslux> nikadikad
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDwb9jOVRtU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Madonna - Hung Up (Official Music Video) :: Duration: 05:27 :: Views: 142,131,732 uploaded by Warner Bros. Records :: 464,223 likes :: 25,605 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> eh madonna vec moze
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEjLoHdbVeE&t=18s
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Abba - Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A Man After Midnight) @ 00:18 :: Duration: 03:30 :: Views: 69,071,685 uploaded by AbbaVEVO :: 265,665 likes :: 7,088 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> ode internet 
<sillyslux> uf kod mene pocele svirat sve one stare madonine...
<SilverSpace> pa jebova kaj to slusate :)
<wifreak> pozdrav ekipa
<wifreak> radi li netko od vas sa kvm/qemu?
<sillyslux> evo ja upravo sad, ali ne bi reko da ga znam :/
<sillyslux> kvm -m 1G -drive file=/dev/sdc,format=raw -vga qxl -usbdevice tablet -net nic -net tap,ifname=tap0
<wifreak> ja imam problema sa pci passtrough
<sillyslux> hah pci passthrough sam koristio prije 10 godina na xenu, pa nikad vise :(
<sillyslux> ali pitaj, mozda i dobijes odgovor
<sillyslux> ako znas engleski, bolje ti otic u drugi kanal
<sillyslux> npr. #ubuntu #debian #kvm #qemu
<wifreak> odradio sam ovo: https://www.linux-kvm.org/page/How_to_assign_devices_with_VT-d_in_KVM
<sillyslux> #linux
<wifreak> i jos nesto slicno, sa drugim tutovima, uglavnom se svodi na isto..
<wifreak> ako je sve ok, da li na hostu trebam i dalje vidit PCI device kad ukucam lspci?
<sillyslux> mislim ja sam onda s boot optionsima na hostu isklucio device i mislim da nije vise bio vidljiv
<wifreak> boot option?
<sillyslux> da u grubu
<sillyslux> idem pogledata, nisam jos brisa taj disk
<sillyslux> module         /vmlinuz-2.6.26-2-xen-686 root=/dev/mapper/vlan-ctsrv4 ro console=tty0 pci=nomsi pciback.hide=(00:1c.2)(03:00.0)(00:1d.2)(00:1f.1)(00:1d.0)(00:1d.7) pci-mem-align
<sillyslux> pciback.hide i pretty sure da onda nisu bile vise u lspci
<sillyslux> kak to danas ide s kvm-om... poima...
<wifreak> vec 10 dana imam problem, al nikako :\
<sillyslux> pa dobro onda, ovdje ima 28 korisnika u kanalu, ako odes u engleski #linux/ubuntu/debian, tamo ima po 1000+
<sillyslux> na #kvm/qemu ima 150/300
<sillyslux> pa ces mozda pricekat odgovor
<sillyslux> svodi na isto... kazes, a to je sta?
<wifreak> ma hvala na pomoci svejedno :)
<wifreak> koristim TBS6290SE karticu (DVB-T tuner), vidim ga na host i guest, al ne radi xD
<sillyslux> vidis ga i tu i tamo?
<wifreak> ne mogu instalirati drivere iz nekog razloga (sve prolazi uredno, bez greske)
<wifreak> da
<sillyslux> pa mislim da ga moras skrit u hostu
<sillyslux> a mozda i ne bas, quote from ibm: "Hiding the devices from the host VM may also be required (as is done with Xen using pciback)."
<sillyslux> may or may not
<sillyslux> ja bas i nemogu isprobat na brzinu, sori
<wifreak> np, thanks
<wifreak> inace, koristim proxmox kao host, iz nekog razloga nisam mogao natjerat ubuntu server virtual bridge da radi normalno
<sillyslux> network bridge?
<wifreak> da, novi bridge interface
<sillyslux> ali radi na proxmoxu?
<wifreak> vrbr0 dobije ip adresu od dhcp-a na hostu, al guest ne moze na net nikako
<wifreak> proxmox radi ko sat
<wifreak> al nema bas sve opcije preko webui-ja
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-22
<hbogner> ivoks, kad ce lista odbijenih imena? kad si osiguras ime registiras tvrtku?
<ivoks> http://www.init.hr/nobody-move/
<ivoks> hbogner: ^
<hbogner> procitao sam, ali neznam odbijena imena, znam da su u sibeniku odbili "*solutions*"
<ivoks> u sibeniku su odbili samo ime
<ivoks> dakle, htio sam firmu nazvati Dnesto
<ivoks> i rekli su mi da ne moze jer je preslicno postojecem LnestoS
<ivoks> pa sam sad na Dnesto dodao solutions
<ivoks> Dnesto solutions
<ivoks> tek toliko da se registrira, a furati cu brand Dnesto
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> idiotizam
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> ok, kasnije kad registriras ocekujemo sve varijante koje su odbili :D
<ivoks> pa samo jedno sam pokusao
<hbogner> jucer sam citao zeni tvoje izvjestaje i pohode u registraciju firme, nije mogla vjerovat
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> nitko ne vjeruje
<obruT> ja sam htio firmu nazvat "nesto net", ali nije uspjelo jer je postojala firma koja se zove "nesto nine"... slican naziv iako net i nine imaju poprilicno drugo znacenje, al su slova slicna
<hbogner> ali komentira da zna slicne situacije, kolegica radi u uredu za udruge i zna da je sustav los ali ona nemoze nista, mora trazit te papire jer je tako "propisano zakonom"
<ivoks> ne krivim ja te zene tamo
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> sad mi je nes upalo u oko
<ivoks> u sibeniku sam morao platiti 28,75kn
<ivoks> a u zagrebu 10kn
<hbogner> znam , nisu one krive, nego sve unazad 25+ godina koje je dovelo do te glomazne biroakracije
<ivoks> unazad puno vise od 25 godina
<ivoks> da je samo 25 bilo bi to lako za rijesiti
<ivoks> al ovako, gdje sad imamo dvije generacije ljudi koji ne znaju razmisljati vec samo gutaju... biti ce tesko
<hbogner> zato sam napisao +
<ivoks> to sve treba automatizirati
<BotaniCar> a pola streljati
<jelly> Zorane,      
<jelly> obavještavam te da berba mandarina ide jako dobro. Vremenske prilike u Dolini su baš super i sutra će krenuti i brat i nećakinja s dva nakrcana auta kako bi što više i što friškijih mandarina bilo na raspolaganju našim vjernim kupcima.
<jelly> Očekivana isporuka je u petak prijepodne.
<ivoks> :)
<vileni> znaci petak, 18h, mirage
<ivoks> https://www.portalnovosti.com/ispravak-nenad-bakic-sve-radi-casno-i-posteno
<ivoks> kakvi degenerici
<Mmike> cesto koristim tig
<Mmike> jer je ncurses i zgodan je i tak
<Mmike> presuper
<Mmike> al' je u biti spor za popizdit ;)
<Mmike> gitk kicks ass, koliko god da je ruzan
<SilverSpace> https://medleytext.net/
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Y: Ja mislim X ...
<BotaniCar> Da ces ti postati glavna maskota Kontre ili neke takve gay udruge
<BotaniCar> Valjda ni pederi nemaju toliko argumenata protiv zena 😂
<BotaniCar> X:Zast bi imali ne zive oni s njima
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jesi genocidan :P :)
<BotaniCar> Hahahahahaha
<SilverSpace> vrhunsko 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odoh na sisanje zarastao sam ko krapinjanac
<BotaniCar> kad se osisas, izgledati ces kao pijanac ? :) 
<Mmike> ivoks, probao sam s nejedenjem ujutro zadnjih 10 dana i to ne radi
<Mmike> puno puno se bolje osjecam ak ne jedem navecer
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/JungleVT/videos/1799034646905036/ # ko nisam umro od smijeha ;)
<Mmike> dorucak oko 6:30, rucak oko 12, zalogaj oko 16-18
<Mmike> dakako, low carb sve
<ivoks> Mmike: stogod se tebi svidja
<ivoks> meni je preskakanje dorucka super sjelo
<Mmike> citao sam negdje da nije dobro preskakat dorucak ak osh mrsavit jer ti dorucak "pokrene" metabolizam
<Mmike> al' nemrem nac sad to
<Mmike> al' upravo to, kak ti pase, i ak si zadovoljan
<Mmike> s/ak/kak
<ivoks> Mmike: to su bedastoce
<ivoks> sto to znaci 'pokrenuti metabolizam'
<ivoks> pa ne stoji
<Mmike> ma
<ivoks> inace bi riknuo
<Mmike> ne znam termin pravilni
<Mmike> a nemrem nac clanak, nisam s ovog stroja to citao
<ivoks> ljudi dorucak nisu jeli do prije 100 godina
<ivoks> a do prije 60 godina nisu znali sto su to tri obroka na dan
<Mmike> ljudi nisu nit cjepiva imali do pred 100 godina :D
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> 300
<jelly> vileni: to bi bilo idealno; Mmike, BotaniCar, ivoks: niste se zapisali, ništa od mndnrrnarn? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1T-VGEhce4fGsJWBo6rsm_LUKBxRq2e7LktDy2RZWGzw/edit#gid=0
<BotaniCar> Imas tuce metabolickih razloga da ne jedes ujutro. 
<Mmike> jelly, cek
<BotaniCar> jelly: nisam ni znao da bu' nekaj, daj mi trenutak 'im game
<Mmike> jelly, jesam upravo
<BotaniCar> jelly: smokve nisu upisane od prosle godine, zaista ih ima ? 
<SilverSpace> osisan  :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ljudi su uredno radili u polju s dva obroka na dan
<jelly> BotaniCar: kak nisu upisane :-)
<ivoks> Mmike: reci da danas ne mozes prezivjeti bez 5-6 je bedastoca
<ivoks> to je sve samo da se hrana prodaje
<ivoks> jer je ima u izobilju
<ivoks> i lose je kvalitete
<SilverSpace> gdje je ima u izobilju?
<ivoks> svuda
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: vecinom po otpadima 
<ivoks> u usporedbi sa prije 150 godina, hrane ima na bacanje
<SilverSpace> reci to afrikancima
<ivoks> i oni imaju 100x vise nego prije 150 godina
<BotaniCar> Hrane ima doslovno na bacanje, i kod nas. I ne, to nema veze s brojem siromasnih, oba indikatora mogu rasti u isto vrijeme 
<ivoks> bitne su relacije, ne apsolutne vrijednosti, u ovom kontekstu
<Mmike> ivoks, a ono, ovisi o stosta toga
<SilverSpace> žproblem danas je kaj se hrana proizvodi da bi se prodala, a ne da bi se prehranilo 
<Mmike> danas znamo puno vise stvari nego onda
<Mmike> danas i imamo
<Mmike> i daleko je zdravije jesti tri puta dnevno nego jednom dnevno
<Mmike> jako jebitno jesti uvijek u ista vremena
<Mmike> recimo, ja bih trebao imati 5-6 manjih obroka, umjesto dva-tri velika
<Mmike> jer nemam zucnu kesicu
<ivoks> jer ti je tako rekao tko...
<BotaniCar> Zabranila mi zena da kupujem smokve :) 
<Mmike> pa ak imam dugo prazan zeludac zuc se spusta u zeludac i sjebava ga
<ivoks> nutricionist sa stipendijom od kraft food
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: zasto :)
<Mmike> sam kaj se ne hranim tak :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to s "jedi Xx dnevno" je pobijeno i uvijek je bilo nesmisleno. Evolucijski si nastelan da jedes kad imas ( ulovio si mamuta, danas jedes, iducih N dana ne jedes)
<ivoks> druga je stvar kad je netko bolestan
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zakumili smo jednu dalmatinku pa nam sad stalno donosi :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, u biti, nije - nisi prije mogao drugacije
<ivoks> pa da
<Mmike> to k'o da velis da ne trebas prat zube jer pred 200 godina nije bilo kaladonta i cetkica
<ivoks> i tijelo ti je tako evoluiralo
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tocno, nisi mogao tisucama godina i tijelo se prilagodilo
<ivoks> nije isto
<Mmike> misilm ne trebas, al' je bolje ak ih peres
<ivoks> pa da, zivjet ces duze
<BotaniCar> Mmike: promasio si usporedbu
<ivoks> ali tijelo ti i dalje hranu konzumira kao i prije 500 godina
<ivoks> inace bi fino mogli secer razgraditi
<ivoks> ali ne mozemo
<ivoks> ubija nas
<Mmike> precisely
<Mmike> zato secer ocpe nebi trebao jest
<Mmike> nikad
<ivoks> previse proteina isto nije dobro
<Mmike> da krumpiri, ne secer
<ivoks> kao ni previse masti
<ivoks> 'breakfast' dolazi od starogrckih rijeci 'break' i 'fast' :)
<BotaniCar> lol
<Mmike> starogrickih :D
<Mmike> https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/breakfast
<ivoks> meni je jos uvijek najjaca ova prica
<ivoks> http://mentalfloss.com/article/32042/corn-flakes-were-invented-part-anti-masturbation-crusade
<Mmike> mislim, ima onih sto ne jedu uopce
<Mmike> neg samo energiju sunca usisavaju :
<Mmike> D:
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Tesla je bil sungazer :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kuma kumu donosi :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: takje ! 
<Mmike> cijene gigabajta, u kunama, za razne velicine diskova: http://jebo.me/pas/9
<BotaniCar> tri decimale ? :D
<jelly> glede decimala
<jelly> Host: ... / Service: HTB2B 1 hour stats / Status: CRITICAL / Last check: 11-22-2017 13:34:18 / Duration:  1d  3h 42m 49s / Attempt: 5/5 / Status information: Spor odaziv B2B servisa: 12128.9652087475ms
<jelly> tu se pikosekunde paze! 
<BotaniCar> Hahahaha , to je precizan monitoring ! :) 
<BotaniCar> B2B je to, bajo moj :) 
<jelly> /o\
<jelly> jedan od onih servisa gdje drzava trazi autentikaciju user certifikatima, i onda nitko osim nas ne provjerava validnost user certifikata
<jelly> "istekao vam je client cert prije mjesec dana" "nemre bit, svim ostalim operaterima radi"
<jelly> *facepalm*
<obruT> jelly: moj prvi razgovor direktno s tehnikom HT-a je bio kad sam onomad mlad nazvao korisnicku sluzbu i objasnjavo im da im je isteko ssl certifikat na pop serveru (valjda sam jedini to koristio) i onda nisu zna li sto bi samnom i redirektali poziv na tehniku... kolege s kojima sam nakon toga radio u istom odjelu :)
<obruT> poanta je da im se to onako, dogadja :) iako, za te internet servise su poslije poceli paziti na to, postoje osobe zaduzene da prate kad sto istice pa na vrijeme traze novi, al sam poprilicno siguran da nemaju veze s b2b uslugom
<Mmike> 'doso nam je onaj mali sto davi oko ssla'
<jelly> daj mu da ga sam popravi
<jelly> obruT: ma prate... od 9 do 16 radnim danom
<Mmike> sad sam u napasti da kupim 8TB disk :)
<jelly> pretprosli cyber monday sam kupio 3 vanjska diska od 3TB, za cijenu koliko je tad bio interni, to je bio pun pogodak
<jelly> ali sam jedan zagubio, to je 1/3 promasaj
<Mmike> kace vise konzjumer 5gigabit za po doma
<jelly> ma da je bar 2.5
<obruT> meni se 8TB disk vec vrti u servercicu :)
<jelly> koliko se to rebuilda, tjedan dana? :-)
<obruT> a stari 4TB jos stoji vani
<Mmike> pa to bas gledam, raid polje sa hrpom 8TB diskova ce se ribildat danima
<BotaniCar> obruT: kaj nije PKI automatiziran ? 
<Mmike> trenutno mi dodavanje novog diska u 7diskni raid6 traje oko 18 sati
<BotaniCar> Meni se nedavno raid na 2tb diskovima rebuildao cijeli dan 
<obruT> BotaniCar: sumnjam da ovi imaju ista automatizirano... a i ne znam kako je to s thawteom...
<BotaniCar> a bokte, mi smo cvjecarna pa smo PKI automatizirali jer je bilo kaj drugo suludo
<obruT> jel imate tratincice ?
<BotaniCar> Ako i nemamo, ima partner ! :) 
<Mmike> nekaj je roknulo?
 * BotaniCar nije nikaj cuo
<ivoks> je
<Mmike> jelly, obruT ste vi culi kaj?
<Mmike> ivoks i ja smo na suprotnim djelovima grada
<Mmike> mozda je u dubrivnoku, zato je chaky otpao :D
<jelly> mozda al imali smo zustru raspravu 
<BotaniCar> jelly: kad tebi pase da se dodje po marinadinarinanane
<jelly> BotaniCar: petak popodne je meni ok
<BotaniCar> Aaight, jos se potvrdimo :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije nis roknulo nek su najavili najavili su do petka prelete migova 21
<SilverSpace> culo se i u dubravi 
<SilverSpace> /usr/bin/deb-systemd-helper: error: systemctl preset failed on samba-ad-dc.service: No such file or directory
<BotaniCar> Jasno , servise se zove samba-ac-dc.service :) 
<SilverSpace> ke
<BotaniCar> ACDC Carol, AC DC
<SilverSpace> thunderstruck
<BotaniCar> He'll shake you aaaal night loooong
<jelly> DANGER ZONE
<BotaniCar> Umro jedan od acdcasa :( Prekjuce  , mislim
<jelly> već smo u 12. minuti i još niko nije komentirao https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTmViRQGNb8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: 1 Hour Of Kenny Loggins - Danger Zone. :: Duration: 01:02:01 :: Views: 123,392 uploaded by X0verXDriveX :: 701 likes :: 24 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> sad je meni dosadilo. Next up  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI57QHL6ge0
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Joe Satriani - Always With Me, Always With You :: Duration: 03:20 :: Views: 8,778,237 uploaded by joesatrianiVEVO :: 56,839 likes :: 1,313 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahahaha
<obruT> e znam zasto, al imam feeling da ce pocet dnevnik
<BotaniCar> da ce , ili da ces ?
<obruT> ponudilo mi uz Satriania i Vaia.... e ovu izvedbu nisam cuo... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IrWyZ0KZuk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Steve Vai - "For The Love Of God" :: Duration: 09:39 :: Views: 29,617,776 uploaded by SteveVaiHimself :: 144,175 likes :: 4,724 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> evo jednog lol, uvik sam se nada da ekranu jednog dana nece tribat napajanje i kabel za struju, jer usb3 it to... deset godana star san, a danas eizo ima ekrana koji salje 60W na notebook o.O
<jelly> obruT: to je bilo na nekoj spici na HRT cca '93-'95-ish, sa renderiranim planetom iza
<obruT> znam da je bilo na spici, zato i kazem :) e sad, jel bio planet nisam siguran (znam da nekad davno bio planet koji je ostavljao kartu dok se rotiro, al nisam siguran jel to bilo na HR televiziji ili nekoj iz drugih republika)... nekak mi se cini da je sat bio za vrijeme Satriania
<jelly> ak je bio sat, iza sata je bio rendani alien planet (ne zemlja)
<jelly> animirani loop rekao bih
<obruT> sad me bas zanima, treba naci neki snimak :)
<jelly> al ne sjecam se da je bio uz sat :-)
<obruT> iso sam naravno searchat na jubitou... al nalazim samo neke filmice o ravnoj zemlji :P
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POk9Lp5rxNo
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Sven Vath - L'Esperanza :: Duration: 03:51 :: Views: 1,441,526 uploaded by drale24 :: 3,350 likes :: 75 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> uh, loše kodirano
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZKV4KIeIrU 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Sven Väth - L'Esperanza (1993) HQ :: Duration: 03:57 :: Views: 80,050 uploaded by skv90s :: 578 likes :: 7 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> nope
<jelly> nemrem naći ni jednu kopiju koja me ne bode u uho mp3 artefaktima
<obruT> nema na deezeru ? :)
<jelly> anyway.  monofon / jutrofon
<jelly> nisam uzeo deezer kad su davali for free
<obruT> jebiga... ja bi nesto reko, al ne smijem :)
<jelly> /mnt/mp3/Collections/0x03-Odlicne/Sven_Vath-L'Esperanza.mp3
<jelly> lol
<obruT> hmm, sun quad port gigabitne mrezne ekipa prodaje onak za 20$ :P
<obruT> imam dvije, nekoristene, reko da prodam, a ono ekipa prodaje za sicu
<jelly-home> mjesto za portove je skupo
<obruT> ne znam zasto ove standardne pci-x ne prodaju za tak sitne pare, odma bi kupio
<jelly-home> mislis PCIe
<jelly-home> PCI-X su one stare duuugacke 64bitne
<obruT> pcie, da :)
<jelly-home> al 10G kartice su ionako manje skupe od 10G SFP+ ova
<jelly-home> dualport kartica od HP-a, 1600kn, 4 kineska SFP+ (dva u karticu, dva u switch), 2000kn
<jelly-home> a koliko kostaju brendirani HP i Cisco SFP+ moduli bolje da ne velim
<obruT> za ovo SUN-ovo sam mislio da ce kostat vise :P
<jelly-home> koliko dugo Sun ne postoji, 10 godina? 15?
<obruT> pa da, bas zato :) ljudima zatreba, a nema bas :)
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> hebe me ebay
<jelly> rasprava o proracunu... u pol 12 navecer
<jelly> da nemam radove ne bi ni znao
<jelly> sve po starom, ne usude se uloziti u nista konkretno i korisno
<sillyslux> vladahr?
<sillyslux> ili firma?
<jelly> radove imam ja, a raspravu sabor 
<sillyslux> :)
<sillyslux> lol
<sillyslux> to da ne bi rekli kako oni nista ne radu
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-23
<jelly> huh, mandarine ipak stižu danas
<Mmike> a ne
<Mmike> nemre danas
<Mmike> sutra ili nikad!
<Mmike> :D
<vileni> jelly: mikrotik 10g sfp bi trebao isto razumno kostati
<jelly-home> skype 4.3 je konacno umro, nema vise p2p
<pav> Mene će taj Microsoft stvarno otjerati na OS X
<pav> upravo je jutros "sjelo" jedno 2x20GB update-a. 
<pav> Osim što se promijenio izgled ikona (!) bojim se i gledati što sve više nije na svom mjestu
<pav> prva "mudrolija" s kojoj ću izgleda imat posla je poruka "Postavke vašeg računa za Highitpro zastarjele su."
<pav> štagod to značilo...
<pav> BotaniCar, wish you luck and fingers crossed :-D
<Mmike> kakav osx
<Mmike> ubuntu, brate mili
<pav> ma de
<pav> To već trošim, ali nije dovoljno dobar za "desktop os"
<hbogner> Mmike, sam da najavim, mozda u petak dolazim u zg
<hbogner> Mmike, ping povray
<hbogner> jelly, ja nemrem danas po mandarine, mogu sutra jedino
<Mmike> sastanak
<Mmike> javim se
<obruT> yoga za muske... https://scontent.fzag1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/539511_3363504759827_360092142_n.jpg?oh=82bdce804cd5de40006ac91806c5b851&oe=5AA90F6F
<jelly> hbogner: to je ok, racunam da je dogovor za irc sutra ~18:00 
<hbogner> jelly, ++
 * obruT -> sutra isto :)
<obruT> fora mi je kak jedan proizvodjac hardvera (komunikacijske platforme) svoj kod s tim njihovim hw-om testira ni manje ni vise nego na RPi-ju :)
<obruT> a ono, glavni su u svijetu (i jedini) za taj standard i taj njihov hw kupuje i cisco i raznorazna ekipa
<obruT> kupuje -> ugradjuje
<jelly> https://twilight.jelly.network/stuff/mandarine.jpg
<vileni> koje su moje
<sillyslux> a di si stavia banane
<vileni> ima tko problema sa hetznerom sda
<vileni> *sad
<hbogner> vileni, ja imam problema sa spajanjem na herztner kao klijent na tamo hostani server
<hbogner> https://www.hetzner-status.de/en.html
<hbogner> We are currently experiencing a fault on our router fsn1-dc12-ex9k2. Our technicians are working hard on analyzing the cause of the interruption in order to solve the issue.
<vileni> yep
<vileni> malo se oporavilo sad
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> bemti crni petak 
<SilverSpace> obruT: slika arhivirana :)
<obruT> meni je herzner sinoc stekao na virtualkama, mreza bila zakua
<jelly-home> Mmike: zpli piši MANDARINE SASTANAK Mirage petak 24.11. 18:00 
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: MANDARINE 24.11., Mirage, petak 18:00, http://tinyurl.com/mandarine-2017-2 | Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 17.10 / LTS:16.04
<ivoks> tak?
<jelly-home> je, tnx
<jelly-home> kak ovaj BTC ide gore, jos malo pa necu moci ni 1.00 kupit
<vileni> BCH isto krenuo
<jelly-home> taj me ne zanima, long con
<jelly-home> a yko ga je dobio za djaba, besplatan novac
<vileni> pa, djelomicno je long con, ali s druge strane ima ljudi koji tvrde da ce zamijeniti neostvareni B2X
<vileni> dobar je za zaraditi nesto para na margin tradingu
<jelly-home> ti ljudi su ili bedasti, ili kriminalci
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> na moje 18/6 'gladovanje'
<ivoks> doktor mi sugerira da napravim 24/48h post isto :)
<jelly-home> ja manje vise svaku subotu napravim 20-24h jer preko vikenda rucam i veceram previse, i onda nisam gladan cijeli dan
<jelly-home> preko _tjedna_ rucam previse
<ivoks> i ovaj okulist mi je rekao da je vid savrsen
<ivoks> dakle dva okulista prosle godine propisala naocale
<ivoks> ta dva ista ove godine kazu da je sve savrseno
<ivoks> prosle godine su mi rekli da mi je dioptrija izmedju 0,75 i 0,25
<ivoks> ove godine oba vele 0
<jelly-home> blago tebi :-)
<jelly-home> meni se u jednom danu dpt promijeni za 1-2, ujutro je bolje, navecer je oko umorno 
<ivoks> mjerenja kod oba doktora su radjena u isto vrijeme
<ivoks> ponedjeljak navecer
<ivoks> cetvrtak ujutro
<ivoks> krv bolja nego prosle godine
<SilverSpace> obruT: si kupio reflektirajucu odjecu za bike :)
<jelly> #onokad je najveci kanal na idolnetu, pardon, fpzu, #irska
<jelly> sa čak pet klijenata
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-24
<ivoks> https://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/zet-tramvaj-aplikacija-1209756
<ivoks> u kojem smo mi komunizmu jos
<ivoks> najbitnije je ljude sprijeciti, blokirati, sve znati...
<ivoks> ne omoguciti lako placanje
<ivoks> nego ih sjebat kako je to god moguce
<jelly> pa aplikacija ce biti 1 klik i lako placanje
<jelly> blokiranje validacije postoji vec sad, za automate u vozilu
<ivoks> o tome sto ce aplikacija biti je napisano koliko recenica
<ivoks> a o tome kako ce raditi represiju je napisan cijeli esej
<hbogner> Mmike, evo jos jedna cpu :D
<ivoks> ako pricamo o aplikaciji za placanje karata, onda su korisnicima zanimljive teme:
<ivoks>  - povezivanje na kartice ili paypal
<ivoks>  - podrzane platforme
<ivoks>  - dodatne usluge kroz aplikaciju, kao gdje je tramvaj/bus
<ivoks>  - koje ce se karte moci kupiti
<ivoks>  - hoce li naplata biti po stanici ili po vremenu
<ivoks>  - kako ce stranci znati za app
<ivoks>  - hoce li biti prevedena na vise jezika
<ivoks> itd
<ivoks> a ne 
<ivoks> 'moci cemo blokirati placanje za specificni tramvaj u kojem je kupac, kako bi ga mogli provjeriti'
<ivoks> 'ZET kontrola ce uvijek znati gdje su kontrolori'
<ivoks> i sl.
<ivoks> u cijelom tekstu krajnji korisnik ne dobije nikakvu vaznu informaciju osim da ce biti aplikacija
<jelly> meni je zanimljivo i jedno i drugo, cisto tehnicki
<ivoks> i dozu straha da ce ga se pokusati prcati na sve nacine
<ivoks> i meni, ali ovo nije bug.hr ili mreza.hr, vec vecernji.hr
<ivoks> evo na radiju ista vijest
<jelly> ok... ak ocekujes novinarstvo, nemoj citati vecernji.hr
<ivoks> veci dio vijesti 'nece se moci zlorabiti'
<ivoks> ali ajde, saznao sam da ce se moci koristiti kreditne i debitne kartice
<jelly> i jedno i drugo mi je bezveze, ak imam android hocu google pay
<ivoks> na iphonu ce to samo tako i biti
<jelly> a ne jos jednu aplikaciju kojoj moram dati karticu, fakof 
<ivoks> svo placanje ide preko walleta
<ivoks> da, to cini iphone spretnijim
<jelly> nek pogledaju kako uber ima placanje, i ne idu losije od toga
<jelly> al to je isto wishful thinking
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da umjesto da puste ljudima kupnju karti i samo povecaju broj kontrola i zagarantiran im je povecanje broja karata
<SilverSpace> oni vrse represiju 
<SilverSpace> kurac palac nemres dalje od tog razmisljanja
<ivoks> SilverSpace: :D :D :D
<ivoks> SilverSpace: a kaj je 'povecanje kontrole' nego represija?
<ivoks> problem je sto se aplikacija za karte radi samo i iskljucivo radi 'sprecavanja zlouporabe'
<ivoks> to je jedini use case
<ivoks> takav pristup je problem
<SilverSpace> kontrola mora postojati jel to bio zet ili bilo sto drugo
<SilverSpace> jebena aplikacija u kojoj se moras regat sa osobnim podacima i to jos u zet 
<SilverSpace> mojne me jebat
<obruT> treba uvesti smrtnu kaznu za svercanje.. pa da vidimo ko nece da kupi kartu :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: tak je :)
<obruT> ja bi doma kupio pet karata :)
<obruT> s/doma/odma/
<SilverSpace> od doma :)
<SilverSpace> ne bi se ni vozio 
<SilverSpace> obruT: si kupio reflektirajucu odjecu za bike :)
<obruT> a ovo da dam svoje podatke, jos ak ima neka pizdarija da moram dat i lokaciju, bas super :)
<SilverSpace> ili si pripremio 300kunica
<sillyslux> ja zalipio reflektirajucu traku za glavu
<obruT> SilverSpace: nisam kupovo nist posebno... ali to je za uvjete smanjene vidljivosti, to je bilo i do sad prakticki :)
<sillyslux> ili se reflectirajuci iztetovira
<sillyslux> pa se voza gol
<SilverSpace> pa da oduvjek si trebao imati na biciklu i na sebi i 
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: zajebano se danas voziti gol ksd zic ima prorez u sredini :)
<SilverSpace> treba sic sa bica ak ti jaja zaglave :)
<sillyslux> to zalipis reflectirajucom trakom
<obruT> ak ti upadnu oba jaja, onak jedno ispred drugog, a onda se ispod posloze jedno uz drugo pa ustani ak si frajer ;)
<SilverSpace> vozis se onda tak dugo dok ti ne otpanu :)
<sillyslux> ko treci klik pedal
<vileni> obruT: ovako nesto c ima prorez u sredini :)
<vileni> 11:27 < SilverSpace> treba sic sa bica ak ti jaja zaglave :)
<vileni> fak, krivi pejst
<vileni> obruT: ovako nesto? https://i.imgur.com/tedEa3H.jpg
<datase> ^Squirrel hung by the balls :: image/jpeg 423x417 45.5KiB :: 44,337 views :: safe for work
<obruT> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> koja sprdachina https://www.f1puls.com/23194/f1-ce-u-abu-dhabiju-isprobati-posljednju-soluciju-mikrofona-za-poboljsanje-zvuka/
<jelly> vroom vroom
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Murder on the Orient Express film prikazano u njemu vinkovci i s. brod kao da su u alpama :)
<jelly> slavonske alpe/
<SilverSpace> kaj ameri znaju kaj je ravnica
<SilverSpace> sad si kupio i unimer novi 
<SilverSpace> bemti samo peglam 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, cek, mikrofon za motor? 
 * Mmike ima proljev cijeli dan 
<Mmike> jelly, nebum doso na mandarinke, mogu ostat kod tebe dan/dva?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja jucer cijeli dan 
<SilverSpace> mikrofon da mikrofon
<jelly> Mmike: nije problem, ostat ce u uredu
<Mmike> thnx
<ivoks> jelly: do kad si tamo?
<ivoks> jelly: naime ja bi mogao doci oko 19,20h
<jelly> pa moze
<ivoks> ok
<jelly> hm, mozda cu morati do serverske pustiti ibm-ovca da zamijeni disk
<ivoks> ja ti javim kad sam blizu
<ivoks> tj., nazovem te
<jelly> ok
<obruT> za ostale ostaje 18h ? :)
<jelly> da
<jelly> vileni, obruT, hb, BotaniCar, Mmike, ivoks: mandarine su u uredu pa kad se skupimo prva trojka onda cemo po njih
<vileni> ok
<jelly> a javio se i hbo
<jelly-home> MANDARINE: uručene (osim BotaniCar, Mmike)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-25
<jelly> https://raphaelhertzog.com/2010/09/21/debian-conffile-configuration-file-managed-by-dpkg/
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> ivoks, https://www.amazon.com/Samsonite-Colombian-Leather-Flapover-Brown/dp/B004XAVT8K/ref=sr_1_6?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1435798844&sr=1-6&keywords=Samsonite+briefcases :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-26
<jelly> https://www.jwz.org/blog/2017/11/slaughterbots/ 
<jelly> ono kad su poljaci napredniji od nas po pitanju definicije spola (ne nuzno i rodnog identiteta) <AstralStorm> part of the reason new forms now have 4 options in gender, male, female, other or unknown <AstralStorm> likewise those two entries were added in the identity documents in Poland since I think 2005 rework <AstralStorm> note that our fields have no concept of gender, only sex :P
<sillyslux> poljaci, a citam policajci...
<sillyslux> njemci su to isto uvele, zapravo tek nikidan je sud o tome odlucio
#ubuntu-hr 2018-11-19
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> https://www.bug.hr/mini-pc/vorke-v2-pro-mini-pc-sa-ubuntuom-3813
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: de gle cijene, kaj ti je ( http://promotion.geekbuying.com/promotion/vorke_v2_presale )
<SilverSpace> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/VORKE-V2-Ultra-Compact-PC-for-Intel-Skylake-I5-6200U-Ubuntu-16-04-8G-DDR3L-128G/32796479320.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.32.601f33d7DS2U5F&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10065_10068_319_317_10696_10084_453_10924_454_10083_10618_10920_10921_10307_10922_10820_10301_10821_10303_537_536_10059_10884_10887_100031_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_2,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=d9d4e10b-0b30-42cc-bc95-82762088307b-4&algo_pv
<SilverSpace> ups
<BotaniCar> Upravo tako, pre skup je. 
<BotaniCar> OK, poklone ti HDMI kabl, to malo poravnava stvari
<SilverSpace> je za to napravis stroj
<BotaniCar> Za to kupim 6 android boxova. Ili tri malo bolja :) 
<SilverSpace> i ne kuzim kak se to moze hladiti
<BotaniCar> A nije da se ima kaj grijat'
<BotaniCar> napajanje je na zici pa ne grije sasiju, samo CPU i HDD griju
<BotaniCar> HDD je SSD pa ni to 
<SilverSpace> proc se tu mora grijati
<BotaniCar> Kajaznam, ja imam jednu mini shasiju i manju od toga, hladi ju ventilator velicine 6x6 cm, taj isti ujedno i ispuhuje zrak
<sillyslux> na ti ovo ako imas para https://www.cirrus7.com/produkte/cirrus7-nimbini-v2/overview
<BotaniCar> Ovdje para imas samo ti. Silver je penzic, a ja imam dvoje dece :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ovaj cirrus lijepo izgleda
<SilverSpace> a bome i lijepo i kosta
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> jel ima neka strinca za pratit blackfriday ponude u zagrebu ?
<BotaniCar> Ne znam. 
<hrvoje> samo da ne bude opet bombastične najave a popusti 20% na artikle koji ne idu ionako
<dodobas> a tko ne treba, mini robota s tri lampice, prije 400kn, sad posebna black Friday ponuda, 350kn :)
<dodobas> razmisljam kupiti Nintendo Switch ... pa mozda naleti negdje neki popust
<SilverSpace> :) 
<dodobas> pocele dobre igre izlazit ...
<dodobas> tj. nesto sto bih igrao
<sillyslux> https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-860-SATA-Internal-MZ-N6E1T0BW/dp/B07822Z77M?ref_=Oct_DLandingS_PC_45578ed7_NA&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
<Mmike> dodobas, si doso? si uzeo? si donio? 
<dodobas> uzo donio
<dodobas> doso
<hbogner> koji fuck
<hbogner> mariadb iz debian repoa iam default utf8, ali mariadb iz mariadb repoa ima default latin fakin 1
<BotaniCar> AHAHAHAHAHA
<hbogner> mozes mislit kako je zabavno sve rusit i ispocetka slagat radi jebenog defaulta od latin1
<BotaniCar> vristim od smijeha, bas su te lijepo ujebali :)
<hbogner> jelly, mozda ipak neidemo u zg, nego samo kolega po opremu, jel mogu njega poslat po mandarine?
<hbogner> jesu ti doma il na poslu?
<jelly> hbogner: na poslu, samo salji koga god treba
<hbogner> ok, sam da vidim tko, kad i kojim putem ide, pa da mi potvrdi jel moze do tvog kvarta
<hbogner> hmm, sta vi kazete? mdadm direkt na diskove sda,sdb   ili prvo kreirati particije pa onda mdadm an particije sda1,sdb1?   pros-cons?
<hbogner> samo storage diskovi, os je na drugom setu
<jelly> drito na diskove
<BotaniCar> drito na diskove, nemrem se sjetiti kaj bi mogao dobiti da naselis mdadm na vec formatiran disk.
<jelly> mogo bi dobiti da ako se disk slucajno ubaci u windowse da te ne pita pristojno zelis li formatirati 
<hbogner> pro za particiju je da je linux autoraid i da znas da je gore radi ako ustekas u drugi komp, sto jha ne planiram
<jelly> md2 : active raid1 sdc[3] sda3[2]
<jelly> zasto ne oboje :-)
<BotaniCar> Imam oboje na jednoj kanti u hecnerima, jedino kaj sam dobio je dulji rebuild
<hbogner> i ako disk crnke i zamjenis ga drugim koji je veci onda gubim razliku
<hbogner> u upotrebi imam negdje disrekt na diskove, negdje direkt na particije pa reko d apitam kaj ostlai preferiraju
<jelly> cijeli disk je korisno kad ga mozes povecati online
<jelly> ali u tvom slucaju to nije slucaj :-)
<hbogner> jep, ja imam 3x4TB fiksno za kucni storage
<jelly> na tako velike diskove se nikad ne bi usudio stavljat raid5 
<jelly> tjedan dana rebuilda
<hbogner> rebuild ~600minuta
<BotaniCar> Kaj su to SSDeki ? 
<hbogner> rebuild ali iniciranog polja, raid 5 uvjek krece sa dva diska i dodaje 3 koji se resynca
<hbogner> hdd
<jelly> ako spojis 2 ssda na r.pi jesu onda pi-ssdeki
<BotaniCar> muahahahaha
<jelly> hbogner: mozda ako polje ne radi nista i niko ga ne koristi
<hbogner> jelly, odmountani diskoiv, cim ih mountam ~6000 minuta :)
<jelly> to je vec realnije :-)
<hbogner> meni je to ionako cold storage, imam ssd za os i jos jedan manji raid5 500gb diskova za svakodnevni r/w
<hbogner> sad jos smislit jel mi treba lvm ili direkt na polje fs stavit
<jelly> xfs!
<dodobas> xfs ako ima neki UPS / battery backed controller ...
<hbogner> jelly, razmisljao sam i o zfs-u
<BotaniCar> Ima tko za prodat' keks od 4GB DDR2-800MHz memorije ? 
<hbogner> dodobas, komp je na ups-u
<sillyslux> huh, ja bi dva takva sodimm
<BotaniCar> imam samo jedan utor za memoriju :)
<hbogner> ali kontroler je klasicni hba
<sillyslux> so?
<sillyslux> kinezi to prodaju za 200kn
<sillyslux> 2x4GB <300Kn
<dodobas> sta kinezi prodaju ... izbacilo me ... :/
<BotaniCar> maglu, k'o i uvijek 
<sillyslux> https://www.ebay.com/itm/8GB-2x4GB-PC2-6400-DDR2-800Mhz-DDR2-200pin-Sodimm-Nonparity-Laptop-Memory-RAM/172603148290?hash=item282ff30802:g:AZgAAOSwHpdZxh1m:rk:3:pf:0
<sillyslux> kesi
<sillyslux> keksi
<dodobas> tj. izbacio se sam ... ne kuzim ... kad stisem ALT-CTRL-F1 tj. zelim otvoriti VTS1 ... ubije mi session
<BotaniCar> sillyslux: ekipu s ove grupe obicno vidim jedino kad jelly nabavi mandarine. Buduci mi je ta prilika prosla, stvaram drugu - znam si sam izguglat :)
<sillyslux> pa kazem samo... i ja bi dva, pa ako neko ima... nek bude jeftinije od kineza
<BotaniCar> lol
<BotaniCar> mislis, od kineza i troskova dostave :)
<sillyslux> FREE Economy Shipping from China/Hong Kong/Taiwan to worldwide
<sillyslux> da
<sillyslux> znam da je postar silveru naplatio free dostavu :/
<BotaniCar> Moze i tak, das nekom s grupe pare i cekas 45 dana da vidis da li ces dobiti potrgan keks :)
<sillyslux> meni je sve ok, samo da free pokaze 8gb ram ubuduce 
<BotaniCar> :) 
<dodobas> trosi netko zswap ? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zswap
<datase> ^ zswap is a Linux kernel feature that provides a compressed write-back cache for swapped pages, as a form of virtual memory compression. Instead of moving memory pages to a swap device when they are to be swapped out, zswap performs...
<jelly> ne, zram umjesto toga
<jelly> i swap na njemu
<dodobas> jelly: mozes li elaborirati, zasto ?
<jelly> zswap je optimiziran za predvidljivi latency i ima kompresiju do najvise 2:1
<jelly> zram ide koliko ide, ali 3:1 nije neobicno vidit na radnoj stanici
<jelly> zram je single threaded, ako hoces da vise coreova koristi mozras dici vise deviceova istovremeno i swap na njima
<dodobas> kako imam 32Gb rama, zswap se cini kao bolja opcija ... standardni rad uzme oko 20Gb ...
<BotaniCar> Imam doma ~28GB memorije, ne sjecam se kad sam zadnje vidio da dodje do swapanja
<jelly> dodobas: ovisi za sto ti treba
<obrut> BotaniCar: meni ni jedna masina ne swapa, imala 2 ili 32 GB RAM... jednostavno su dimenzionirane za potrebe :)
<jelly> http://paste.debian.net/1052307/ # imam samo 12GB ovdje
<dodobas> ok, pa sto nije bar malo swapa pozeljno
<jelly> uglavnom su popravili sve bugove zbog kojih je trebalo imat malo swapa
<dodobas> lol
<dodobas> u kojoj verziji ... kelnera 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9pjPIiUTVY # ima sliku, ima ton, ima spiku ! :) 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Horror Bishke - Masovna Sarana :: Duration: 03:59 :: Views: 2,456,536 uploaded by Gos'n Bandar :: 9,556 likes :: 1,063 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> pojma, to je iblo kroz neko vrijeme
<jelly> ajmo reci da su 4.x okej
<dodobas> a nist... stavit cemo swappines na 95 % :)
<jelly> koji je cilj
<dodobas> cilj je maknut swap particiju s SSDa
<dodobas> sad treba li mi uopce swap ... ne znam
<jelly> al mislim, koliko ti trba swapa u normalnom radu
<jelly> moja je na ssd-u
<BotaniCar> Ostavi swap na brzom disku coece, ionako ga ne koristis, a kad ce ti trebati, bit ce brz
<dodobas> pa sto nije zram/zswap brzi ?
<jelly> primijeti da imam i zram i ssd swap.
<jelly> ultra sugavi 60GB SSD, Total written: 16.01 TB, u petoj godini zivota, i nis mu ne fali sa swapom na njemu
<jelly> obicno kad ti swap treba to znaci da treba vise memorije kupit a ne swap
<jelly> ili kao ja imas 200 tabova otvoreno u Chrometu
<jelly> dok chrome radi:
<jelly>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<jelly> Mem:       12040928    10749380      141036      760336     1150512      249192
<jelly> Swap:      14680048    12329444     2350604
<sillyslux> -h
<obrut> bas sam htio komentirat :)
<obrut> jelly ima u glavi koprocesor za pretvaranje u kilobajte/megabajte/gigabajte :P
<hrvoje> nagradno pitanje - koliko jedan kilobajt ima bajtova :D
<jelly> da?
<sillyslux> hrvoje, jean kil
<obrut> hrvoje: nemoj sad s kilo i kibi :P
<jelly> tocno se vidi po tri znamenke da je to 14GB a ne 1.4GB ili 140GB swapa
<hrvoje> hahahaha :) sve znate :P
<hrvoje> kibi dabi :D
<jelly> bez chrometa
<jelly>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<jelly> Mem:       12040928     4726124     6312392      538704     1002412     6497304
<jelly> Swap:      14680048     5518416     9161632
<sillyslux> jelly, a taj fri? 142MB
<jelly> da
<sillyslux> sa 6gb?
<sillyslux> sad*
<jelly> da
<jelly> free je nebitno, available je korisna vrijednost
<sillyslux> kromatizirano...
<hrvoje> a kad webovi loadaju 10 megabajta po učitavanju, kaj očekivati :)
<dodobas> [dodobas@workstation ~]$ free -m
<dodobas>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<dodobas> Mem:          31927        8272       13722         992        9932       22210
<dodobas> Swap:         16031           0       16031
<BotaniCar> tzemljak@DIG-RM2B:~$ free -g
<BotaniCar>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<BotaniCar> Mem:              6           3           1           0           1           1
<BotaniCar> Swap:             7           2           5
<dodobas> ajme .. nemam rama ...
<dodobas> [dodobas@workstation ~]$ free --pebi
<dodobas>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<dodobas> Mem:              0           0           0           0           0           0
<dodobas> Swap:             0           0           0
<BotaniCar> to ! :) 
<BotaniCar> https://threader.app/thread/1063423110513418240? # kad haker ima los dan :) 
<dodobas> hahaha
<BotaniCar> https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/9y8xfb/internet_trolls_of_reddit_whats_the_biggest/ea0mzm3 # enough internet for today,for me at least.
<datase> /r/AskReddit :: I have a coworker who is from Serbia. He's always happy when people know that Serbia isn't Siberia so I made the joke "did you know that Serbia was founded by a dyslexic Siberian?" :: 152 points :: Posted today by wtfhvac on "Internet Trolls of Reddit: What’s the biggest shitshow you’ve ever caused?"
<SilverSpace> pih
<Mmike> dodobas, ma doritoese
<SilverSpace> pobjego odmah :)
<hbogner> jelly, stiglo :)
<jelly> \o/
<SilverSpace> lol https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1064220445107462145/pu/vid/640x360/LzVxE7bm3hS1NJZK.mp4
<SilverSpace> placem 
#ubuntu-hr 2018-11-20
<jelly> oho, Bandic jutros nije ocistio snijeg sa krovova
<obrut> mzoda nije gladan
<obrut> on voli jesti snijeg
<hrvoje> očekivao sam veći kaos u gradu :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> zasto spamassassin hoce gcc i binutilse...
<jelly> aha, sa-compile
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1064824619599896576/pu/vid/1280x720/OmSPovC27mpTdWPB.mp4
<SilverSpace> Å¡pija konkurencije
<SilverSpace> 😂🤣👁
<SilverSpace> https://oldwww.bug.hr/_cache/4421541f54dfb31174c7b495cfcfb1c0.f916fcd9192124227fc8b731e1adbd7d.jpg
<SilverSpace> lol
<sillyslux> wtf svaka mu cast
<obrut> ne znam bas... nije bas da popravlja imidz linuxasa :P
<obrut> koliko znam, znao je uletit na kanal, nesto napisat i nestat
<SilverSpace> obrut: baš tako 
<sillyslux> lol, koji kanal? #ubuntu-hr?
<obrut> ili ovaj ili linux.hr, nisam siguran
<SilverSpace> ne znam da je ovdje bio bar ja nisam vidio
<SilverSpace> pernarica
<jelly> linuxasi imaju imidz?
<jelly> nek digne ruku ko nema bradu i ima > 50% kose
<jelly> (ukljucujuci cure)
<sillyslux> hm nemam to ali po koji *.img
<obrut> jelly: pa imaju los imidz, a ovaj ga jos kvari :)
<sillyslux> imam obrve |:)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> jelly: ostariseemo ovdje :)
<sillyslux> ╎:)
<obrut> SilverSpace: mislis, vec smo ostarili :P umrijet cemo ovdje
<obrut> nece biti zadnje rijeci su mu bile ..., nego "zadnje je natipkao: opet DNS ne ra"
<jelly> .rt jellese
<datase> jelly: Toxara i Kandžija - Donji Miholjac | Queen - I'm Going Slightly Mad | Queen - Innuendo
<SilverSpace> obrut: yep dašta da ćemo umeijeti ili irc umre prije nas :) 
<obrut> mi umiremo s ircom :)
<obrut> kad irc umre, zivot vise nece imat smisla
<jelly> djeca ce za 20 godina pricat preko neuralnog sucelja a mi dedeki na tastaturu ko zadnji
<obrut> sto me sjeti :) https://xkcd.com/1782/
<hrvoje> nemojte tako, ja se tek vratio na irc :D vidiš da ne umire
<jelly> di ima edukacija za Pg u blizini, sa naglaskom na HA i replikacije i backup?
<jelly> also: tko u .hr nudi support za Pg 
<obrut> jelly: HT je uzeo nekog slovenca za to
<obrut> jelly: moram se sjetit firme
<jelly> moze, ak je HT uzeo to je dobra preporuka
<obrut> jednom teamu je drzao i Dobrica, a jednom drugom i ja sam :)
<jelly> ak cemo neke stvari oćerat sa orakla, da ne oćeramo na goru konfiguaciju nego je sad
<obrut> jelly: kad vam treba to ?
<jelly> iza 01.2019.
<jelly> oh lol
<jelly> imam redhat cluster za oracle, ima fencing, fencing radi tako da se node spoji na blade šasiju preko ssh, patchirao sam firmware na šasiji i sad šasija iz 2009 ima previše novi sshd
<jelly> i RHEL5 ssh klijent se više nemre spojit
<jelly> (i to je debugirao kolega koji uopće više ne radi u linux odjelu :-)
<Mmike> jelly, fensing, smensing!
<Mmike> jelly, btw, ja sam drzao edukacije za PG, al' nemam certifikat nikaki za to, ne znam jel' fakat hoce(te) naucit, ili?
<SilverSpace> oh
<hrvoje> ako znaš znanje, a vjerujem da znaš, nema razloga da bi ti itko zamjerio neimanje certifikata :) ako će bit kakva edukacija, jelly rado bi se i ja ugurao :)
<jelly> Mmike: idealno, naucit, da
<ivoks> smijesna ova BiH
<ivoks> zemljom predsjeda covjek kojem je zabranjen ulaz u SAD jer zeli tu istu zemlju, kojom predsjeda, ukinuti
<ivoks> to ni monty python ne bi smislio
<jelly> to je direktna posljedica daytonskog sporazuma
<jelly> srbi se hoce spojit sa srbijom, bosanski hoce svoj dio a hrvate, ispada, ko jebe, ima ih premalo
<jelly> plodno tlo za nestabilnost
<ivoks> komedija
<jelly> ali sto bi bolje napravio od toga u ovom trenutku, zanemarimo sto se moglo napraviti tada
<ivoks> nista, cekati da opet pukne
<ivoks> a onda do kraja, pa tko prezivi prezivi 
<ivoks> jer ovo je komedija :D
<jelly> ili uvesti u juznu EU i BIH i Srbiju i napraviti EU vojsku 
<ivoks> EU vojska je zanimljiva ideja
<ivoks> ali jugoslavija je primjer kako zajednicka vojska ne garantira mir unutar unije
<ivoks> ameri imaju svoje garde i milicije
<ivoks> njihova TO ima i f16
<jelly> ako tako razmisljas moglo bi puknuti kod njih prije nego u BIH :-)
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/174th_Attack_Wing
<datase> ^ The 174th Attack Wing is a unit of the New York Air National Guard, stationed at Hancock Field Air National Guard Base, Syracuse, New York. If activated to federal service, the Wing is gained by the United States Air Force Air Combat...
<ivoks> The New York Air National Guard (NY ANG) is the air force militia of the State of New York, United States of America.
<jelly> analizirati zasto je JNA failala odrzati mir i napraviti dovoljno mjesovite EU snage da se ne moze desiti analogna stvar
<ivoks> pa jna je failala jer je 80ih reorganizirana u JA
<ivoks> nestala borba protiv stranih duhova
<jelly> i analizirati ekonomske razloge raspada SFRJ koji su doveli do toga
<ivoks> koje ekonomije? :)
<jelly> one koja je imala manji vanjski dug nego sto ga sad ima RH
<ivoks> vanjski dug nije mjerilo ekonomije
<ivoks> da je, onda bi japan bio banana od drzave
<ivoks> vise je faktora putem kojim mozes procijeniti stanje drzave
<ivoks> inflacija je veci faktor od duga
<ivoks> visoka inflacija (5 i vise %) znaci da si izgubio kontrolu
<ivoks> a juga je od svog zacetka imala inflaciju od 10+%
<ivoks> konstantno
<ivoks> 87. je bila 167%
<jelly> zato je moj stari otplatio kredit za gradnju kuce sa jednom placom :-)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> to je znak da ti je ekonomija u banani
<ivoks> i da neces dugo opstati
<ivoks> slicno se desava u kini trenutno, ne isto, ali slicno
<jelly> juga je usprkos tome imala nekakav, vjerojatno ne dovoljan, influx zdravog novca od poslova sa raznim nesvrstanim 
<ivoks> to je, tito je stvorio svoj blok
<ivoks> ali mislim da je vise zaradjeno na oporezivanju novca koji se slao iz njemacke
<jelly> mislim da je to i istok i zapad zelio rasturiti i da nije trebalo puno truda uloziti da se raspadne, sto juga sto libija sto egipat
<jelly> a istok se raspao sam jer je bio jos trulji
<jelly> i sad .ru ima diktatora jer je diktator bitno bolja opcija od kaosa
<ivoks> da, bili su i oni cekovi
<ivoks> totalna nesposobnost sistema se vidjela upravo u tim cekovima
<ivoks> ja tebi danas izdam cek na 1000 dinara
<ivoks> ti, kao ducan, odes ga unovciti na kraju mjeseca ili dana ili tjedna
<ivoks> a cijene su se mijenjale na dnevnoj bazi
<jelly> ka-ching
<ivoks> pazi, validacija ceka prema datumu unovcavanja, a ne izdavanja
<ivoks> to nije ni knjigovodstvo, to je 1. razred srednje skole
<jelly> pola rusa mrzi gorbacova a pogotovo jeljcina jer su pustili da se stvari raspadnu i da mafij^Woligarsi pokupe plijen
<ivoks> pa nije ni kod nas drugacije
<jelly> kod nas je sitna riba
<ivoks> ali ljudi mrze
<ivoks> iako bi, da se drugacije rasplelo, stvari bile puno gore
<jelly> pa ne mrze tudjmana, toliko
<ivoks> mrze jer vole mrziti
<jelly> mrze sve koji imaju para, bez obzira na koji ih nacin stekli
<ivoks> juga je '89. imala inflaciju od 1000%
<ivoks> uvela reforme
<ivoks> novi dinar
<ivoks> i onda inflacija opet skocila na 100%
<ivoks> pa to nije drzava
<jelly> pa drzava je koliko argentina i grcka :-)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: Eu zajednicka vojska je loša ideja koliko god to ovako izgledalo da nije
<ivoks> SilverSpace: sve osim politicke EU je losa ideja
<jelly> bolja ideja od Natoa
<ivoks> samo sto ljudi ne razmisljaju glavom, nego srcem
<ivoks> pa ne gledaju relano sto je bolje za sve, nego vjeruju u snove i ideale
<jelly> protiv koga ce te Nato braniti, Rusa?  Kineza?
<ivoks> EU mora postati drzava
<ivoks> svi cekaju da vide kako ce se UK provesti
<jelly> UK je vec u klincu
<ivoks> a oni doslovno odgodili razlaz
<SilverSpace> ivoks: tko ce u toj vojsci preuzeti zapovjedništvo ? prvi problem :)
<SilverSpace> nikada se nece dogovoriti
<ivoks> SilverSpace: mozes to gledati i u HV-u
<jelly> SilverSpace: svake 4 godine neko drugi, u cemu je problem
<ivoks> tko ce u HV-u biti glavni? SDPovac ili HDZovac?
<ivoks> splico ili purger?
<jelly> bit ce kvalitetni vojnik
<ivoks> uvijek se mozes dijeliti na male dijelove
<SilverSpace> u ostalom od cega ce ta vojska braniti eu koji je to vanjski neprijatelj :)
<ivoks> kao i svaka druga vojska
<ivoks> od cega te sad brani nasa vojska?
<ivoks> od cega te brani nato?
<SilverSpace> od proracuna :)
<jelly> valter je branio sarajevo, sad ga vise niko ne brani
<ivoks> vojska mora biti generator razvoja
<ivoks> pogledaj sto je zve nastalo u vojsci
<ivoks> internet, gps, sateliti...
<SilverSpace> tocno 
<ivoks> borba ljude tjera naprijed
<ivoks> ja sam za hladni rat
<ivoks> za vrijeme istog smo bili na mjesecu
<ivoks> sad nam je to toliko nevjerojatno da neki briju kako je to laz
<jelly> ja bi hladni rat protiv unistenja biosfere, jel moze to
<ivoks> idem doma
<ivoks> aj bok
<SilverSpace> poz.
<jelly> .o/
<SilverSpace> jelly: ja sam siguran da za zajednicka vojsk nije dobra zamisao kad tad u toj zsjednicu dođe do međusobnog sukoba
<jelly> to bi dovoljno diverzificirana vojska rijesila, na ovaj ili onaj nacin
<jelly> međusobni sukob imaš i kad svaki komadić ima svoju vojsku
<sillyslux> ma jebes vojsku, treba nam atomsko oruzje kao svakoj drugoj velesili
<jelly> jedna od ideja vodilja EU je maknuti ekonomske razloge za međusobne sukobe
<jelly> ne treba nam atomsko oružje nego atomske centrale
<jelly> a ne fkn plin
<SilverSpace> terba nam jeftina energija struja i nafta
<jelly> naftu treba koristiti samo za lijekove/kemiju i hranu
<jelly> a to se najlakse postigne ako je skupa ko sam vrag
<jelly> (osim sto idioti onda krenu lozit ugljen i mrviti masne stijene)
<sillyslux> pa sve to i nije bas tako jednostavno
<sillyslux> prije svega, stvari su se jednostavno nekako razvili kroz prosle 100 godine i mi sad imamo nasljedstvo i takvo je kakvo je
<sillyslux> nemos to sve preokrenit preko noci
<jelly> nije "takvo je kakvo je" jer put naprijed moze biti los, gori ili katastrofalan
<jelly> a treba uloziti puno da bude samo los
<sillyslux> pa dobro je ako ostanemo zivi
<sillyslux> ili ne mi ali zato eko sustav :D
<jelly> ekosustav ce se za par tisuca godina izravnati i ako se razvali sad
<jelly> samo ne bu ljudi :-)
<sillyslux> istina
<sillyslux> i ako nebude... ko ga jebe
<jelly> eh
<sillyslux> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pale_Blue_Dot
<datase> ^ Pale Blue Dot is a photograph of planet Earth taken on February 14, 1990, by the Voyager 1 space probe from a record distance of about 6 billion kilometers, as part of that day's Family Portrait series of images of the Solar System. In...
<sillyslux> koga zanima pale blue dot
<sillyslux> pogotovo ako nikoga nema
<SilverSpace> zamrzne mi se racunalo samo kad sam u chrome i to kad brzo prelazim iz taba u tab cini mi se kad je neki youtube otvoren
<sillyslux> jeli pratis koristenje memorije i svapanje?
<SilverSpace> jelly: ljudi nisu bitni :)
<sillyslux> recimo, conkiom?
<sillyslux> moze krom svepat jedan tab dok drugog gledas, pa kad se vratis na prvog, cekaj
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: ne 
<sillyslux> ako je tab 600-700MB a svep partiticija na hdd...
<sillyslux> bar meni se tako desi 100x na dan :(
<SilverSpace> imam onaj graficki gore na traci i sve je na minimumu 
<jelly> SilverSpace: koliko ima "available" memorije u "free", a koliko na swapu?  1) smanji /proc/sys/vm/swappiness na 10 ili tak nes, reboot, ak ne pomogne 2) kupit jos memorije
<SilverSpace> 16G mi je ram 
<SilverSpace> ne swepa uopce
<sillyslux> oh
<SilverSpace> nikada mi se nije dogodilo da se negdje drugdje zamrzne samo u chrome i to kako sam reko rijetko i cini mi se da je uvjek nekui youtube video bio otvoren
<sillyslux> ah $111 za odroid h2
<sillyslux> https://liliputing.com/2018/11/odroid-h2-gemini-lake-single-board-pc-launches-for-111.html
<sillyslux> preljep
<sillyslux> ASRock J4105-ITX je $86
<SilverSpace> kaj to trazis
<sillyslux> pa ja sam jos uvik na 4gb ram
<sillyslux> triba mi nesto
<sillyslux> vec odavno
<sillyslux> oh... *.gz nije vise tako popularno? https://lists.zx2c4.com/pipermail/cgit/2018-November/004254.html
<sillyslux> nist... ode...
<obrut> pa gz je izgubilo dosta popularnosti kad se proguro bz2... a xz ima odlican omjer kompresije i brzine otpakiravnja... dok mu je samo pakiranje na vecim levelima uzasno sporo :)
<sillyslux> pa nisam nikad previse razmislja od tome nego uvik uzeo gz i bok
#ubuntu-hr 2018-11-21
<jelly> a zstd? :-)
<dodobas> links black friday ... https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=%21AGQNO0kdwgJcpAs&cid=D5A82CBFF0B53C01&id=D5A82CBFF0B53C01%21102314&parId=root&o=OneUp
<dodobas> 051.400.470
<dodobas> SSD 960.0 GB KINGSTON UV400 SUV400S37/960G, SATA3, 2.5", maks do 540/500 MB/s
<dodobas> 2.429,00 kn
<dodobas> 1.214,50 kn
<jelly> jel to s pdv-om ili bez?
<dodobas> prvo je MPC cijena ... sto je valjda s PDVjom ... a onda je ovo drugo BF popust
<obrut> dodobas: pusti ti SSD, Lidija Bacic ce doc tamo :)
<obrut> gejmat :)
<obrut> i to cosplay u neku mortal kombat zensku :)
<dodobas> obrut: a hebemu ... pa dosta je vise ... prosli put su te izbacili jer si poliro motku u prvom redu ... 
<dodobas> gle, izbacit ce te opet ...
<obrut> ovaj put cu nosit dildo u supku pa nece niko skuzit :P
<hrvoje> rofl rofl rofl :)
<hrvoje> je, a kaj ak ne sakriješ osmijeh?
<obrut> to ce bit tesko :)
<hrvoje> lol
<jelly> 051.604.128 SYNOLOGY DS418j 1.449,50 kn
<jelly> ￼
<jelly> ￼
<jelly> jebo ga paste
<vileni> kupujes synology u linksu? :)
<jelly> pa ak je povoljno
<vileni> pa ovo zvuci povoljno, di si to nasao? :)
<vileni> nezna links za taj, a neznam tko jos ima takve kodove za item
<hrvoje> bit će red u petak do placa
<vileni> koga cemo nagovoriti da kampira tamo
<obrut> nije da ima ne znam kak zanimljivih stvati tamo... gledam sto mene zanima, sve uglavnom nude neko staro ili neupotrebljivo smece
<obrut> vjerojatno ce bit 5-6 skroz ok artiakala i to ce nestat nakon 10 minuta i to je to
<obrut> ostalo ce ekipa kupovat plisance i pistolje na vodu
<jelly> cek, to ce biti samo uzivo u trgovini?
<obrut> iako, vidio sam jednu zanimljivu stvar koja nija interesantna opcem narodu... hmmm :)
<jelly> al ne smijes reci :-)
<obrut> nema sanse :)
<dodobas> ima roomba usisavac ... hmm ... to mi nije nikad trebalo ... a mozda bude korisno ... :)
<obrut> ima da, to sam vidio, cijena je skroz ok :) mozda kupit zeni za bozic :)
<jelly> cujem da to radi gore od onih starih aspiratora
<obrut> vidim da su jebeno snizili sennheiser momentum.. jebene slusalice... ali njima je globalno pala cijena svuda, a ovi pederi sad stavljaju tu cijenu pod black friday
<jelly> ne pise koja genercija momentuma
<jelly> ali trebaju mi neke wireless i po mogucnosti noise-canceling za ured
<obrut> ne pise da... i to je skroz zbunjujuce jer sad ni sennheiser na stranicama nema nikakve oznake generacije
<jelly> zadnje im se zovu m2 sto implicira da je bio i 1
<obrut> ovo su jebene slusalice, imam ih, noise cancelation je ok, a zvuk prejeben
<obrut> ako ti je primarno bitan NC, a ne kvaliteta zvuka, onda uzmes bose qc35 i miran si, mislim da nema bolje od tog
<jelly> ne, primaran je zvuk jer jos cujem relativno dobro :-)
<jelly> i ne volim ni in-ear ni on-ear, mora biti over-ear
<obrut> da sam znao, dofurao bih svoje da probas kad sam zadnji put kupio mandarine
<jelly> mda, na samoj stranici sennheisera pise 200 eura sa dostavom
<jelly> i pdvom
<obrut> pala je cijena skroz
<obrut> ja kad sam kupovao su kostale 350 EUR, a dobio sam ih za manje i bio sretan
<obrut> iako pazi, postoji i non wireless verzija pa da ne gledas krivo
<jelly> ima dosta ovih zigbee smarthome stvarcica
<jelly> links popusti ce biti samo u fizickom ducanu navodno
<nicols> zdravo!
<nicols> ima netko iskustva sa foreman-om? :)
<jelly> [cvrčci]
<dodobas> jel to ono nesto perl neki job scheduler ?
<ivoks> to je ono nesto mrtvo
<ivoks> losa kopija MAASa :)
<jelly> losa kopija ili losa implementacija?
<jelly> kaj MAAS postoji samo jedan?
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> MAAS je ime proizvoda
<jelly> aha.  zvuci previse genericko
<ivoks> foreman zalijepi image na hardware
<ivoks> MAAS ima API s kojim mozes image modelirati prije nego se zalijepi
<ivoks> foreman je alat iz precloud dana, kada je virtualizacija bila hit
<ivoks> MAAS daje fleksibilnost
<ivoks> cak i Windows mozes deployat na 101 razliciti nacin, sa samo jednim imageom
<ivoks> Linux OSevi su obicno u obliku 200-800MB cloud imagea, koji se kroz cloud-config modelira u stogod
<ivoks> forman za to koristi puppet, post install
<ivoks> velim, to su tehnologije od prije 10 i vise godina
<ivoks> ne znam je li redhat uopce jos podrzava Foreman, jer su i oni usli u 21. stoljece
<dodobas> a ne ono je bio gearman 
<jelly> ovo je baceno u open source i sad je na githubu
<jelly> a na wikipediji pise "razvoj je zapoceo 2009 pod drugim imenom" i ne pise koje drugo ime i u kojoj firmi 
<jelly> tri modula za vmware u ansiblu.  sva tri imaju bugove.  (skoro) svaki hoće posebnu verziju ansibla... kolega je morao kombinirati dva modula i ostati na točno određenoj verziji ansibla da možemo provisionati VM-ove
<Mmike> juju radi sa vspheretom
<Mmike> ima sitnih zbrckica, al' radi se na tome, radi se :)
<sillyslux> lol... prva 2k komada ODROID-H2 rasprodane isti dan, next batch za pola godine
<Mmike> cini mi se da nti kablove nit cafetieru necu dobit 
<jelly> sillyslux: to su sa intelom unutra?
<sillyslux> da neki j4105
<jelly> coffee lake
<sillyslux> gemini
<jelly> ma neko jezero
<jelly> max memory size 8
<jelly> iako smo pricali da mozda ide i vise
<sillyslux> isti cpu na itx je 25% jeftiniji a ima 4 sata i neke druge stvari
<sillyslux> 32gb
<sillyslux> ono s 8gb je... nista... neznase...
<sillyslux> odroid sam kaze, nije in jasno, probali su i 32gb i radi, pa...
<sillyslux> "So we could say ODROID-H2 supports up to 32GB."
<sillyslux> "We installed two 16GB SO-DIMM modules and tested the functionality with memtest utility. It worked well. So we could say ODROID-H2 supports up to 32GB. But, 32GB DDR4 DRAM is quite expensive."
<sillyslux> to sam nasa, nista drugo
<sillyslux> to je valjda pr-guy napisa
<dodobas> :D https://github.com/dcramer/mangodb
<jelly> kaj to je, devnulldb?
<dodobas> pa to je "DB" kao mongodb, samo sto nema marketing mashinerije ... pa nije toliko poznat
<dodobas> cak je i brzi od mongoDB-a
<dodobas> vecina operacija je O(1)
<vileni> SilverSpace: dobri su ovi novi klinci u motogp
<ivoks> utopio sam si drona
<jelly> u tugi?  U Jadranu?
<Mmike> dodobas, hilarious :)
<ivoks> jelly: u korani :D
<obrut> ahaha, mangodb :) hahaha :) "You'll enjoy the same reliability as you're used to with MongoDB, but you'll get your responses so fast that you'll never want to go back!" :)
<jelly> uh, to nije dobro, jel ga odvuklo zauvijek
<obrut> ivoks: gdje u korani ? :)
<ivoks> obrut: izvadio sam ga vec
<ivoks> dji zoom 2
<jelly> al pazi, napravit devnulldb koji se javlja pouzdano i brzo isto nije sam tak
<obrut> ivoks: zanima me gdje si to bio
<ivoks> ide natrag u NL da dobijem novi
<ivoks> obrut: kod Barilovica
<SilverSpace> vileni: ma bila je ludnica u moto3
<jelly> TIL: HDMI fibre kabel, sa konverterom na ulazu i izlazu
<jelly> 18Gbps, HDMI2.0, taman za 4k 60Hz (ne znam dal 10bit)
<sillyslux> lol, novi sef interpola se zove Kim Jong Yang
<SilverSpace> bu i taj zbrisao u kinu 
<sillyslux> il u sjevernu koreju
#ubuntu-hr 2018-11-22
<dodobas> https://www.hgshop.hr/akcija/black-friday-2018/ponuda/
<jelly> i opet > vrijede isključivo za HGSPOT poslovnice
<vileni> hm, threadripper za 2400
<vileni> ping Mmike :)
<obrut> mislis threadripper za 560 kn ? :)
<vileni> kako 560 :)
<obrut> ak se dobro sjecam, ima nekih modela i po toj cijeni :)
<vileni> toliko bi kostao hladnjak za njega mozda :)
<obrut> siguran sam da sam vidio nekih modela cpu-ova koji inace kostaju ko svetog petra kajgana za ispod soma kuna i uvjeren sam da je bio i neki threadripper gore
<vileni> nasao ga
<vileni> ryzen 1700x
<obrut> ja bi plain 1700 za te pare :)
<obrut> ovi xevi (citaj wattovi) me ne zanimaju :)
<vileni> downclockaj ga :)
<obrut> razmisljao sam o tome :) kupit ovo i downclockat :)
<jelly> uh https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXhAq6W0H1I
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Jan Hammer Miami Vice Complete Recordings CD1 :: Duration: 01:05:01 :: Views: 1,344,038 uploaded by GormadokAege :: 4,618 likes :: 181 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> bila je opcija "kupi"
<vileni> i onda 2 puta error 500
<vileni> i sad je "saznaj vise" umjesto kupi :)
<obrut> jelly jel ti to pokusavas otjerat me od kompa da sjednem za sintic ? :)
<vileni> kako ce nestati ti ryzeni u sekundi
<jelly> kako?
<jelly> kome zapravo treba cpu power za doma?
<obrut> onima koji nemaju u firmi datacentre za crunchanje pizdarija :)
<vileni> za gaming!
<DomaMuffin> Igram skyrim na ideapadu, touchpadom. Znam da nisam ciljana publika za gaming. 
<jelly> al koje igre trebaju vise od kajjznam 4 corea da moze filat na graficku i nazad
<hrvoje> jelly kako ne, ja imam 1700 i da ima još 16 coreova bilo bi super :)))
<hrvoje> uvijek dobro dođe višak konja :D
<hrvoje> tj još 16 threadova, ima 8 korova
<jelly> dobro ti koji imas gentoo pa ti treba za zakrpe...
<jelly> tj. arch, kaj je vec popularno od source-based distroa danas
<hbogner> o/
<hrvoje> neeee, debian u mene :) ali uvijek nešto kompajliraš, vrtiš virtualke, isprobavaš ... za workstation nije loše imati coreove :)
<jelly> ja bi rado streamao PS4 na tablet ili telefon da se igram 5 minuta na wc-u, al djubre od Sonyja da to samo ak imas Sony tablet i telefon
<jelly> virtualke vrtim u oblaku!
<hrvoje> e tako bi se dalo :D :D
<obrut> ja isto.. u kucnom oblaku :)
<obrut> zato isto, coreova i rama nikad dosta :)
<jelly> obrut: to je ok ak imas bar 100 uploada.  500 bi bilo jos bolje :-)
<hrvoje> tko ima više od 5 TB storagea doma? ruku u zrak! :D
<DomaMuffin> \o/
<hbogner> \o/
<DomaMuffin> \o\
<obrut> \\o//
<hbogner> \o\
<sillyslux> /o/
<obrut> |o|
<DomaMuffin> (.)(.)
<DomaMuffin> ups
<hrvoje> hahahahahaha :) koliko ruku, možete pravit valove na stadionu :D
<obrut> mmmm
<hbogner> @Mmike, dizi ruke
<sillyslux> o/\o
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> kaj?
<sillyslux> high5
<Mmike> cek cek :)
<Mmike> mario@enchilada:~$ df -Th /storage/
<Mmike> Filesystem     Type  Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<hbogner> pita vojek tko ima vise of 5TB storage-a doma nek digne ruke
<DomaMuffin> mmike multiplicira, da vidi koliko ruku da digne
<Mmike> /dev/md0       ext4   14T  9.7T  3.9T  72% /storage
<hbogner> he eh eh
<hrvoje> uuuu neloše :) osjećam se tako ... siromašno trenutno :))) ništa, moram ženi objasnit da mi trebaju novi diskovi because reasons
<Mmike> tko je vojek?
<hrvoje> jaaaaaaaaaa: P
<Mmike> aha
<sillyslux> 14T wtf
<Mmike> zakaj si hrvoje ak si vojek? :)
<sillyslux> Filesystem     Type  Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<sillyslux> /dev/sdb1      ext3  1.4T  1.3T  113G  92% /srv/storage
<hrvoje> pa eto, kolega mi dao nadimak :P
<DomaMuffin> Jel se racuna ovih pol petabajta kaj na sitnim pata (i) diskovima imam filmova za penziju ? 
<hbogner> ah, moji cevapi lose tipkaju, vojek=čovjek
<DomaMuffin> to ce sve na blureje otic jedan dan kad pocnem przit' 
<hrvoje> sve se računa :D
<Mmike> ja imam 7 3TB diskova u RAID6 polju, a cim mi stignu kablovi cu to prosiriti na 9 diskova, vjerojatno cu krenut sa 6TB, pojma nemam :D
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, kolko vorst case recovery traje?
<obrut> hrvoje: zasto bi zeni ista objasnjavo ? sta zena zna koliko imas diskovlja :)
<DomaMuffin> ekstravusrst
<hrvoje> pa kad usfali para onda pita gdje sam ih zapio / prokurvao :)))
<obrut> hrvoje: pa na deterdjent za sudje 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, pa, nist, worst case nema recovery :)
<hbogner> da nebi bilo da nisam rekao, planira se datum KULK skupstine, kad tko moze doci: https://doodle.com/poll/tcaux3rmx9n5wep9
<Mmike> imam oko 800 GB sranja koja su mi bitna, to je na jos 2 diska okolo i na backblazeu
<hrvoje> e da oće onaj jedan supermicro nas na poslu rashodovati, koliko bi TB stalo u njega...
<vileni> Mmike: kamo ces 9ti disk spojiti?
<jelly> sad mi zao sto sam kupio sam jedan 3TB kad su bili prije mjesec dana po 530kn u Protisu
<Mmike> vileni, ploca ima 6 ustekatora za SATAu
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, ono kaj ce bit challenge je prosirit polje za par diskova :D
<Mmike> TO bu trajalo :D
<Mmike> hbogner, eto, meni je / sad na /dev/sdd
<Mmike> a bio je na /dev/sda
<hbogner> ja planiram svoja 2x4tb u raid1, treci 4tb za backup, a ofsite 2tb disk backup za najvaznije
<Mmike> nah
<hbogner> a mozda i u firmin cloudbackup sve puknem
<Mmike> sve u raid6
<Mmike> i jos jedan SSD ispred za bcache
<vileni> ja cu povecati broj diskova ako preselim desktop u node304, a NAS u xlr2
<vileni> sad moze biti max 6
<hbogner> Mmike, nemam identicne diskove, ima 3x4tb server, 1x2tb desktop, 1x750gb desktop, 3x500gb server, 1x500gb desktop, 1x320gb desktop, 1x160gb desktop, te 2x500gb PATA
<hbogner> plus os je na 250gb ssd-u
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, ekstrawurst recovery pretpostavlja uspjeh. Failure ne zelim ni spominjati ! :) Daj neku aproksimaciju, znam da si probao cupkati kablove - ja bi ! :) 
<vileni> hbogner: nemas dovoljno ssd-ova
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, Ono, iscupas dva diska, vratis i rebilda se ? 
<hbogner> Mmike, da imam jos x4tb diskova isao bi na raid6, ovako ...
<hbogner> vileni, istina, nemam, imam jedn od 60gb ssd u zeninom kompu koi bi mogao kanibalizirati :)
<hbogner> to taman za cache :)
<hrvoje> oprezno s diranjem ženinih kompova ... :)
<Mmike> hbogner, kuzim
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, nisam 2 nikad ribildo od jednom, al' oko 35 sati
<Mmike> s time da je to na ploca-kontroleru di mi svaki disk cita/pise oko 60mb/sec
<Mmike> iako u teoriji diskovi, bar na pocetku, mogu oko 130MB/sec
<DomaMuffin> Neloshe je to, neloshe
<Mmike> sad kad hbognerov kontroler upikenm onda cu imat valjda brze to jos
<Mmike> doma sam stavio bcache ispred sata diska
<hbogner> Mmike, ostavljam aktivne samo server diskove, desktop 2tb disk ide za backup, a manji desktop diskovi an njuskalo pa ako prodam super
<Mmike> i to fakat super radi :)
<Mmike> hbogner, prodat ces ak nesh cijenu natezat
<Mmike> ja sam prodao GTX780 (jer tu nitko nije htio), prodao T520, prodao R50, R61, imam jos jedan T42 za prodat, al' neznam tko ce to kupit :D
<hbogner> Mmike, moram prvo vidjet koje su cijene, i stavit nesto samo da se proda
<hbogner> Mmike, tih 35 sati sa mountanim poljem ili si ga odmountao radi brzeg rebilda?
<Mmike> sa mountanim poljem
<Mmike> al' treba napravit
<Mmike> ovo
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> echo 32768 > /sys/block/md0/md/stripe_cache_size
<Mmike> bez toga mi radi oko 20-30 MB/sec
<hbogner> ja sad doma jos gazim ova 3 diska i testiram moguce konfiguracije
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, cesto mi dodje ekipa sa 'joooooooj, potrgao, daj spasi'
<Mmike> pa mi onda super dodje da imam veliki storage di mogu disk od 2 tere izimidzirat i onda photorec/testdisk po imageu 
<DomaMuffin> TIL: black friday nema nikakve veze s obdarenim crncima
<Mmike> ne sam to
<Mmike> ako nekog zanima kako se na kmerskom pise 'magla', pise se ovako: អ័ព្ទ
<jelly> a kako se veli magla svuda, magla oko nas?
<hrvoje> jelly: josephine fox :)
<hbogner> hmm, ja jos kemijam, ova 3x4tb diska: stavit 2 u raid1 i 1 za backup ili sva 3 u raid5
<hbogner> i jel mountat direktno mdadm polje ili na to stavljat lvm
<hbogner> u praksi koristim oba pristupa, al neznam jel doma ima potrebe za lvm
<dodobas> hbogner: ova dva u RAID0, i jedan za backup ... tako je najbolje ...
<hbogner> ja nekako najvise naginjem tome
<dodobas> a da pogotovo ako stavis RAID0
<hbogner> blah, raid1 sam mislio
<hbogner> krivo sam citao
<dodobas> lol ... :)
<obrut> RAID0 po pouzdanosti optimalno pase uz mangodb :)
<obrut> jos se od jucer smijem tome :)
<dodobas> obrut: ali, pa imas extra disk ... smijes vozit i RAID0 :)
<hbogner> da da, mangodb :)
<hbogner> meni je vise do tog da ne izgubim podatke :)
<jelly> jel neko testirao taj mangodb
<jelly> jel to može 100k qps
<jelly> NE MOŽE
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOEp1GiVsWs
<datase> ^ YouTube :: VOJKO V - NE MOŽE (OFFICIAL VIDEO) :: Duration: 03:27 :: Views: 2,565,690 uploaded by Vojko V :: 19,055 likes :: 919 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> Teta u victe mortadelu riže, reka sam "dajte mi petnaest deka".  Kad je izvagala bilo je više: "Može li 16 deka?" Reka sam: "Ne može!"
<Mmike> https://pimpmykeyboard.com/ <- jel vam sportrtgan certifikator tu?
<Mmike> jel' to onaj iz djecaka?
<Mmike> sta R nemre rec/
<Mmike> ?
<CrazyLemon> trenutno nije..ali ima warning The SSL certificate used to load resources from https://pimpmykeyboard.com will be distrusted very soon. Once distrusted, users will be prevented from loading these resources. See https://g.co/chrome/symantecpkicerts for more information.
<Mmike> da, moj chrome ga vec odjebava
<Mmike> i firefox 64 isto
<CrazyLemon> why is your chrome better than mine?!
<jelly> zato sto guglovci rade A/B testiranja i ne daju iste warninge svim korisnicima na istoj verziji softvera
<jelly> kod kolege na drndroidu javi warning (za neki interni sajt) kod mene isto dnroroid isti chrome build ne
<jelly> vise ne pisem android nego samo lupim otprilike adonrnadi
<sillyslux> jeli geotrust symantec?
<sillyslux> i kako moze a/b testirat browsersa?
<sillyslux> webstrancie da...
<sillyslux> Certificate - valid and trusted
<sillyslux> The connection to this site is using a valid, trusted server certificate issued by GeoTrust DV SSL CA - G3.
<jelly> moze kad je njihov, moze radit sta oce
<sillyslux> ovo je chromium is debian repositorija
<jelly> geotrust je bio brand od symanteca.  Sad je brand od Digicerta.  Sve sto nije vezano za Digicert root ce biti untrusted (trebalo je biti untrusted jos 28.09. ali su produljili)
<CrazyLemon>  Chrome 70 has now been released to the Stable Channel, and users will start to see full screen interstitials on sites which still use certificates issues by the Legacy Symantec PKI. Initially this change will reach a small percentage of users, and then slowly scale up to 100% over the next several weeks.
<sillyslux> ah
<jelly> eto, i dokumentirano :-)
<hbogner> argh, redmine i ruby, moram klijnta migrirati na novu infrastrukturu, a koristi redmine 2.3.3
<obrut> redmine je super ako si korisnik, ali za administriranje/instalaciju, zivi uzas
<hbogner> poceo citati dokumentaciju upravo
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/manchuck/status/1065411381808246785
#ubuntu-hr 2018-11-23
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/skoops/status/1065700195776847872
<sillyslux> smak svita
<sillyslux> sve u kvaru
<obrut> jel iso tko u hgsrot po ryzena ? :) https://i.imgur.com/WCewziJ.jpg
<datase> ^image/jpeg 3840x2160 3.7MiB :: 170 views :: safe for work
<jelly> jebo.to
<vileni> obrut: ja sam prosao pokraj utrinskog, red oko zgrade bio
<vileni> bratic isao u spansko, ista stvar
<vileni> s tim da sam ja isao 15min prije otvaranja, on 15min nakon
<vileni> kad sam ja prosao red je bio do citroena :)
<Mmike> vileni, bratic ti je tu blizo doma?
 * Mmike si isto misli da nece kupit USB drek koji je 40% snizen, sa 100 na 60 kuna ;)
<SilverSpace> jutros ispred linksa http://bit.ly/2ReihJa
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> Mmike: u ferdinanda budickog je, neznam koji je to kvart
<vileni> nije spansko, valjda vrbani :)
<SweetMuffin> http://jebo.me/pas/1@raw # da mi je sad nekom podmetnuti da reboota ovaj stroj :) 
<Mmike> vileni, vrbani/jarun/gajevo/taknest
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, vjkerotajno bi bilo ok, netko si se path sjebo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, lol :))))
<SweetMuffin> Mmike, netko je root :) 
<vileni> s tim da on ne smije kasniti na posao, pa nije ni probao cekati :)
<vileni> a meni se samo nije dalo
<Mmike> meni je ducan 6 minuta pjeske od doma
<Mmike> nije mi opce palo na pamet da idem cekat :D
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace, kadje pol ekipe besposleno, a pol u penziji, tko radi ne stoji u 7 ujutro pred  ducanom
<vileni> ili uzme slobodni dan :D
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: izgleda
<SweetMuffin> Ppravo je pitanje odakle im pare :) 
<SweetMuffin> Ekipa stoji , a u stvari kupuje za tetkovog sina malog nekaj :) 
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: ma svi imaju pare
<SweetMuffin> Kak ja nemam onda ?! 
<SilverSpace> ti si iz sesveta :) 
<SweetMuffin> Dobro, ja imam dva Lambordzinija ( decu) 
<SilverSpace> tam pak nitko nema
<SweetMuffin> to ti je, nemres imat i decu i pare
<SilverSpace> ee
<dodobas> ma to je nova fora ... trgovine placaju 'cekace u redovima' ... 
<SweetMuffin> Veli frend da urla dok gleda slike, od smijeha, jer je vecina trgovina pred 10 dana malo digla cijene :) 
<hbogner> o/
<hbogner> ja se igram sa poljima i rebuildom dok su diskovi jos prazni
<hbogner> 4tb rebuild ~1400 minuta
<hbogner> to je javljao na pocetku, moram vidjet kakvo je stanje sad
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj si rekao da si radio da ga ubrzas?
<Mmike> hbogner, kaj ti veli dstat po svakom disku?
<hbogner> 30 mega pise, 60mega cita
<Mmike> malo
<Mmike> cek
<hbogner> tj diskovi nisu prazni, kopirao sam 2tb podataka na njih da bas nebudu prazni :)
<Mmike> prvo ovak nest: echo 20000000 > /proc/sys/dev/raid/speed_limit_max 
<Mmike> pa onda ovak: echo 32768 > /sys/block/md0/md/stripe_cache_size
<Mmike> poslije taj stripe_cache_size smanji
<Mmike> hbogner, al 'to to ima veze samo za radi5/6
<Mmike> ovaj stripe_cache
<hbogner> je raid5 je
<Mmike> onda da, rokaj
<Mmike> https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-raid-increase-resync-rebuild-speed.html
<hbogner> proc/mdstat:   speed=34134K/sec
<hbogner> ostalo isto
<hbogner> provjerit cu jos kasnije
<Mmike> jel' ti cpu zaklan?
<Mmike> koji cpu imas?
<hbogner> 4770k, 32gb ram, sve je idle
<Mmike> pft, taj bi trebo letit
<Mmike> dstat kaj ti veli?
<Mmike> sve isto?
<hbogner> e ovako, imao sam raid1 na 2 diska , dodao disk, grow-ao na raid5, povecao polje na 3 diska i sad se to resync-a
<hbogner> vrijednosti slicne ako ne i iste, mozda 5-10% povecanje brzine
<Mmike> hbogner, cat /proc/mdstat
<Mmike> i daj mdadm -D /dev/mdXX
<Mmike> koji ti vec je
<Mmike> jebomepasni
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj mislis da watcham
<Mmike> isto tako, de rokni i ovo: iostat -x 2 2
<Mmike> i pejstaj
<hbogner> jebo me pas ne radi, loada se vec pol minute
<sillyslux> hbogner, wfm
<hbogner> sillyslux, wtf? :)
<Mmike> meni radi
<Mmike> brzo i odlicno
<hbogner> http://jebo.me/pas/2
<hbogner> proradilo...
<Mmike> izgleda da ti sda nemre brze
<Mmike> a mdadm -D ?
<Mmike> vidi i sa hdparmom (hdparm -I) za sve te diskove kak su spojeni
<Mmike> moram na zahod :)
<jelly> pa kaj mu fali, cita 80 pise 40, sve skup 120MB/s to nije lose
<jelly> to nije obican rsync nego reshaping, cita i pise na iste diskove pa nemre bit brzo
<jelly> resync*
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi mozda mislio da je sdb spor?
<hbogner> http://jebo.me/pas/1
<Mmike> aaa
<Mmike> tru
<Mmike> jelly++
<Mmike> hbogner, what jelly said
<hbogner> znaci onda je ovo ok :)
<Mmike> cini se da - da :D
<hbogner> i svi su spojeni na isti kontroler na isti minisas port
<Mmike> hbogner, to ext4 imas gore, ili?
<Mmike> lvm neki?
<hbogner> ext4
<Mmike> resize2fs ce ti isto trajati poslije
<jelly> eh, to je par minuta
<SilverSpace> Mmike: si vidio Kubica se vraca u F1
<Mmike> yup yup
<Mmike> bas me veseli to
<Mmike> jelly, jel?
<Mmike> aha, shrink traje
<Mmike> meni jedino resize2fs zna outofmemoryjat
<Mmike> pa onda moram namjestit neki ludi swap da to prodje
<hbogner> Mmike, ma resize nece trajati kao reshape ili resync
<jelly> shrink je shit, to ne treba koristit osim u krajnjoj nuždi
<jelly> online resize2fs je ok, samo neki put zapne ako ima puno IO u isto vrijeme.  Onda se mora rebootat i lupit opet da poveća do kraja
<SilverSpace> U SAD-u 50 milijuna oštećenih zaslona pametnih telefona godišnje
<SilverSpace> ideš biznis ko i sa staklima na autima
<SilverSpace> troškovima zamjene zaslona ukupno 3,4 milijardi američkih dolara
<sillyslux> https://www.dobartek.hr/black-friday
<sillyslux> black burger day
<jelly> MANDARINE, LIMUNI https://tinyurl.com/mandarine-2018
<hbogner> Mmike, ubrzao se reshape, taman je prosao ona 2TB podataka pa sad valjda radi s praznim prostorom
<hbogner> sad je na ~120-130mega
<hbogner> [==========>..........]  reshape = 51.9% (2029697536/3906886144) finish=233.7min speed=133842K/sec
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.1 LTS, 18.10 ona čudna | https://tinyurl.com/mandarine-2018 PETA RUNDA U TIJEKU, stiže oko 26-27.11.
<obrut> jelly: thanx, krenulo je upisivanje :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: dodobas hbogner hrvoje ivoks Mmike SweetMuffin vileni hajlajt za mandarine
<hbogner> jelly, prosljedio info
<Mmike> hbogner, da, lakse je kad imas prazno polje
<Mmike> ja kad sam sa 3 diska isao na 6 diskova, onda sam imao cisto polje
<Mmike> al' bilo je lako jer mi je sve stalo na jedan disk pa sam mogao skopirat :D
<hbogner> Mmike, znam d aje lakse, sad sam ga namjerno napunio ~50% radi testiranja
<vileni> a sta imas lako/tesko, stavis da radi i pustis :)
<vileni> vratis se dan-dva poslije
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aCOyOvOw5c
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Riding the Booster with enhanced sound :: Duration: 08:32 :: Views: 5,703,670 uploaded by Michael Interbartolo :: 37,747 likes :: 553 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> onoes...
<sillyslux> ovi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3PXah9WLEU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Progress MS-10 rocket launch from space, 16th November 2018, full sequence :: Duration: 01:13 :: Views: 9,818 uploaded by Seán Doran :: 394 likes :: 1 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> neradimo vise jeli? petak popodne...
<obrut> sillyslux: moji (ovi za koje radim kao da sam i zaposlen tamo) su svi otisli na dva dana u Veneciju.. ja se papak nisam prijavio...
<obrut> i sad oni dzabalebare, a ja kao radim
<sillyslux> a nes ti, sve potopljeno u veneciji
<obrut> bio sam tamo tako da necu to propustit
<hrvoje> obrut: pa i ti odmaraj kad njih nema :)
<obrut> sillyslux: btw. ovi video snimci su lazni... kao zemlja je okrugla, a svi znamo da je ravna
<sillyslux> nisam nigdje vidio kuglu
<sillyslux> ono kad izgleda malo da je okruglo, to je samo opticka iluzija
<jelly> to je od zakivljenja kamere
<SweetMuffin> Zena je dosla doma, rekla mi da ogulim krumpire i izasla van .. 
<SweetMuffin> Kak sad da se posvadimo ? :D
<vileni> to zvuci kao da vec jesi ali neznas to :)
<Mmike> bogme, burgeraj, i dalje su najjaci
<Mmike> jedino
<Mmike> :) lutrija je dobit mjesto tam  :D
<hbogner> SweetMuffin, oguli svaki krumpir do pola i reci da si ti ogulio svoj dio :D
<hbogner> i budi spreman spavat na podu u hodniku :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<sillyslux> lol, daa ali okreni ih da se nevidi odam
<SweetMuffin> hbogner, ne samo da sam ogulio krumpir nego sam i ves stavio susiti, nece ona meni govoriti sto treba napraviti !
<obrut> u hodniku ? ako udje u stan :)
<SweetMuffin> Stan glasi na mene, moram samo paziti da ne skuzim da sam nenadano zivotno osiguran, a nisam uplacivao policu :)
<hbogner> SweetMuffin, ako nisi i sudje oprao ne racuna se
<SweetMuffin> hbogner, upalio sam sudjericu jos jutros ! 
<hbogner> \o/
<obrut> meni je bilo jebeno, od frendice muz, nalije se ko stoka da jedva hoda, frend koji je vlasnik birtije ga prakticki nosi doma, dodje do zgrade, da de ga pofurat po stepenicama gore, kaze ovaj ne gore, dolje... sta dolje ? i otfura ga u podrum, a dolje vec pripremljen madrac za spavanje :) 
<SweetMuffin> Ahahahahahaha
<SweetMuffin> ne znam jel ima problem s alkoholom ili s zenom :) 
<obrut> frajer mesar :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha ha
<obrut> a zena, isla samnom u razred, mrsavica, ima 20 kila :)
<SweetMuffin> Jakob i Bolinda :)
<SilverSpace> joj
<sillyslux> http://www.fanlesstech.com/2018/11/the-beauty-of-ryzen-embedded.html
<jelly> https://www.wd.com/en-ie/products/portable-storage/my-passport.html#WDBYFT0030BBK-WESN 3TB vanjski disk 100€ / 745kn, 4TB 108€ / 805kn sa PDV-om i free shipping
<jelly> tamo sam kupijo 2015 za black friday, stvarno je bio free shipping i stiglo za par dana
<obrut> jelly: oklen shippaju ?
<obrut> i kako je s garancijom ? nesto ne valja pa shippas nazad ?
<obrut> ok +44, znaci UK :)
<obrut> sillyslux: lijepo izgleda taj mali pc, ali za te pare kupis daleko jacu mrcinu
<sillyslux> mislio sam da su te ryzene rake
<sillyslux> *jake
<sillyslux> kakogot, meni treba maleno i fanless
<sillyslux> sve drugo me nije briga
<jelly> obrut, mislim iz uk da je bilo
<obrut> jelly: je, uk :)
<obrut> sillyslux: onda intel J[345][0-9]{3} s vecim pasivnim hladnjakom :)
<sillyslux> oh! intel bolji od ryzena?
<sillyslux> zasto ne J4105?
<obrut> nije bolji ali je 6x jeftiniji :)
<obrut> barem od ovog gore
<sillyslux> toga gledam, asrock itx 100€
<obrut> e, to... to i ja gledam i kupujem uskoro :) nisam se odlucio jel j4105 ili 5005
<sillyslux> ja cu tog manjeg
<sillyslux> (nadam se)
<sillyslux> nece mi ni tribat nikave adaptere za monitore
<obrut> meni ce taj na telku :)
<jelly> koji je jaci, J4105 ili J5005
<obrut> 5005
<jelly> po wattazi reklo bi se J5005
<jelly> 10W vs 6W ;-)
<jelly> al kaj ak ocu gledat 4K 60Hz HEVC i zapinje :-D
<obrut> jelly: ne bi trebalo zapinjat
<obrut> al moguce da ce ga HDR mucit :)
<jelly> di je pisalo da neki od njih zapinje
<sillyslux> ww
<sillyslux> aww
<jelly> eee! i najmanje 10bita po boji... :-)
<obrut> kod tog 5005 me muci samo to sto kod nas dolazi vec u nuc izdanju, dakle nebres kupit samo maticnu s njim...
<sillyslux> dobro je to za desktop
<jelly> i onda kupis "4K" televiziju koja ima 2880 RGB pixela i jos 960 W pixela po horizontali
<jelly> jer su se LG i Samsung dogovorili sa standardizatorom da smiju rec da je pravi 4K TV iako ima takav ekran
<sillyslux> kaj w pixle? white?
<jelly> da
<sillyslux> wow
<jelly> sto znaci da ga nemres koristit kao 4K monitor
<obrut> faking koreanci
<jelly> skoro svi jeftini, i dosta oled modela na displayspecifications pise RGBW 
<obrut> faking shit, netko je kupio stvar u linksu za koju sam mislio da nitko nece uzet bez obzira na black friday :P nestalo je sad predvecer
<jelly> lol, jel sad smijes otkriti kaj je to bilo
<jelly> i kak znas kad je nestala :-)
<obrut> nema vise na webu, a bilo je prije valjda 2h
<jelly> aha, bio zadnji primjerak
<obrut> mirkotik router jedan :) reko ko ce to kupit, nema ni wifi :)
<jelly> a jel imao gigabite
<obrut> je, imao je gigabite
<jelly> smrc
<obrut> ne da je imo gigabite, nego mu je propusnost daleko veca od hexa / hapac-a koji su popularniji
<jelly> pa ok, hex su entry level sa malim cpu-om
<obrut> hap ac je valjda najpoluarnije danas
<jelly> gledam ovaj eBPF sto su mi powerdns-ovci preporucili za filtriranje dns prometa, to cudo moze svasta radit, a u kernelu i ne trosi puno
<jelly> nije cudo da male firme prodaju linux-based routere i ino
<obrut> pod ebpf mislis na neki device ili bas mislis na ebpf kao sw koji upogonis na bilo cemu ? :)
<obrut> bpf su fakat mocni
<jelly> JIT / VM u linux kernelu
<obrut> ok, da, jebena je stvar
<obrut> citao sam malo o tome, kako programirat i to... stoji u TODO listi za podrobno proucit i slozit PoC :)
<jelly> oni su slozili L7 fw za dns, veli da pojede 10Gbps napada i da se ne uznoji
<obrut> jel ko isprobao ? https://github.com/GitSquared/edex-ui
<obrut> dobro za zajebanciju, no cim vidim u "npm" tome kako pokrenut, muka mi dodje
<jelly> više Tron nego Ono-Sendai ali zgodno
<hrvoje> jelly: kaj ti treba za dns filtrirati? mi smo slagali neki netfilter kernel modul za udp na rtp i isto se nije uznojio stroj za gigabit prometa
<jelly> hrvoje, treba mi prije svega da mogu reći da je WEB SCALE
<jelly> serveri ionako imaju 2x1Gbps dignuto :-)
<jelly> https://dnsdist.org/advanced/ebpf.html
<hrvoje> cool, zvuči zanimljivo. baš ću proučiti ... jesi piknuo kaj na black friday? :)
<jelly> piknuo sam 2 sata pisanja mejla za mgt
<hrvoje> uh divota
<jelly> sad gledam koji flip smartphonei postoje za mamu koja se slabo snalazi sa touch screenom
<jelly> mozda iphone u nadi da ce apple drzati _neku_ konzistenciju u sucelju bar 3-4 godine
<jelly> al sad kad si spomenuo, ima lg oled 55B8 za 10500kn 
<jelly> ili 55xf9005 za 8kkn
<hrvoje> oled? uf, još skupo ali to će biti mrak kad dođe do 3-4 tisuće
<jelly> da, 2023 kod nas
<jelly> 65" je skup, al 55" je ajd.  Rekao sam si da cu ih uzeti u obzir kad padnu ispod 10kkn
<jelly> da imam ves masinu sa normalnim vratima uzeo bi si susilicu sad
<jelly> al nemam, i nemam di stavit
<obrut> ja cu sad konacno imat gdje stavit veliku telku pa sam u iskusenju kupit ili ne :) stara jos radi, al lako ju ja pokvarim :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> obrut: ^^
<hrvoje> jedan strateški zavitlan wee kontroler i morat ćeš kupit novu :)
<hrvoje> (wii) :P
<CrazyLemon> oled 55b8 baš i nije nešto.. to je onaj FHD jel?
<CrazyLemon> bolji je philips oled803 (stara 9002)
<jelly> https://www.openstreetmap.org/search?query=#map=19/44.73866/-63.30435
<jelly> wii!
<jelly> mozda bi mogao switch uzet
<jelly> a ps4 prodat nekom
<jelly> CrazyLemon, 4k, srednji model (od a, b, c)
<jelly> pod A slovom je bio neki FHD model, kad je bilo svjetsko prvenstvo bilo ga je po 900eur-ish za naci (6700kn)
<CrazyLemon> da da.. mislio sam da o tome pričaš
<SilverSpace> skup taj Nintendo Switch
<SilverSpace> nikada te konzole nisam volio 
<CrazyLemon> meni se čini veča fora nintendo switch nego ps4
<Mmike> ja sam si narucio psone
<Mmike> ovaj mali
<Mmike> 'retro'
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> steta kaj nema need for speed ili grand turismo gore, al' kaj sad
<Mmike> ima tekken :)
<jelly> nema gt?
<hrvoje> ja i dalje na amigi 500 i c64 :) old habits die hard :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<hrvoje> al zato cijela firma ima ps4 :D jeez kaj je to popularno
<CrazyLemon> retro c64?
<hrvoje> fpga emulacija, al više-manje istovjetan originalu :) uz hdmi izlaz :P
<CrazyLemon> mhm :) ne sviđa mi se bas previse :p 
<jelly> moze i c64 al daj da se moze igrat prek mreze :-)
<jelly> (sto vice navodno sad tj. zadnjih 10 godina moze)
<hrvoje> problem je logistike, kamo smjestiti original da te žena ne ubije :)
<jelly> emulator cu igrati kad ona ekipa koja reze chipove na tanke snite, fotografira i napravi simulaciju prema slici izsimulira SID
<SilverSpace> ovaj Switch mi zgodno izgleda ima li kakih igrica za to 
<hrvoje> e da, komentar je spot-on, sid je najteži dio za emulaciju
<SilverSpace> ovo bi si kupio https://www.massdrop.com/buy/owon-25mhz-2-1-channel-pc-usb-oscilloscope?utm_placement=5&referer=EN8PCV&mode=guest_open&utm_campaign=Automated%20Daily%20Promotional%202018-11-23&utm_source=SparkPost&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Daily%20Promotional&utm_content=1542986083696.104188683033927232365446
<SilverSpace> https://novac.jutarnji.hr/aktualno/cekao-sam-cetiri-sata-da-sinu-kupim-playstation-pa-su-mi-rekli-da-su-ih-sve-rasprodali/8092691/
<SilverSpace> hehe 
#ubuntu-hr 2018-11-24
<sillyslux> lol https://twitter.com/Astro_Alex/status/1064941806952083456
<Mmike> jelly, ima jos mandarinova?
<nicols> zdravo :)
<Mmike> nicols, pa djes! :)
<sillyslux> hah otvorio tommy-katalog u krometu i ode... 6 sati svepin svepaut.
<sillyslux> spasio me reset
<sillyslux> eto sad ima rame dosta, a za 2 miseca bit ce opet slabo :(
<sillyslux> "New Linux crypto-miner steals your root password and disables your antivirus"
#ubuntu-hr 2018-11-25
<jelly> Mmike, jesi se upisao?
<jelly> dolaze vjerojatno pocetkom tjedna
<Mmike> jelly, jesam! :) thnx
<jelly> nasao F1 Abu Dhabi na nekoj slovenskoj zemaljskoj tv
<jelly> "tv3 Medias", SLO mux C, kanal 38
<hrvoje> jelly imaš u regionalnom paketu - 700 i nešto kanal, RTL njemački, prenosi F1
<sillyslux> 700 kanala gdje?
<sillyslux> ja gledam rtl njemacki na dvb-s
<hrvoje> broj kanala je 700 i nešto, ne znam više napamet :) mislim da jelly ima iskon uslugu, numeracija je od tamo
<hrvoje> gdje god nađeš 700 kanala, 680 će biti bezveze :) :)
<sillyslux> dvb-c onda?
<sillyslux> ip-tv?
<hrvoje> iptv :)
<hrvoje> ali nema 700 kanala za gledati, brojevi preskaču jelte :) marketinške fore itd
<nicols> zijev
<jelly> hrvoje, to mi je jos gore od slovenskih komentatora
<jelly> also, nemam iptv
<hrvoje> jelly: daj navrati jedan dan, složimo ti nekaj :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-11-18
<DomaMuffin> Nemrem naci diplomu, ima li brzeg nacina nego da idem u skolu po prijepis ? 
<jelly> ah shit, zaobravio sam ovdje napisati
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | Zadnja verzija: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, 19.10 | Pitanja? Pitajte i pricekajte (mozda odgovorimo i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :) | https://tinyurl.com/mandarine2019 PETA RUNDA 19.11. (mandarine, limun)
<jelly> DomaMuffin BotaniCar Mmike (koji još nije pokupio smokve) obrut vileni ivoks et al : == MANDARINE, LIMUN, (mala kolicina SIPAKA) == dostava sutra ili preksutra
<DomaMuffin> nakon "et al" uvijek ide tocka
<jelly> DomaMuffin BotaniCar Mmike (koji još nije pokupio smokve) obrut vileni ivoks et al.: == MANDARINE, LIMUN, (mala kolicina SIPAKA) == dostava sutra ili preksutra
<DomaMuffin> <3
<jelly> našli smo bug u Skypeu na Win 10
<jelly> na zalockanom ekranu iskoči notifikacija za group chat i možeš odgovoriti (kao kolega)
<DomaMuffin> lele
<jelly> much fun was had
<jelly> https://vimeo.com/100056005
<datase> ^ Eric Cartman Singing O Holy Night :: Duration: 02:04 :: 14,358 plays :: 0 comments
<DomaMuffin> Bi bilo okvirno tocno napisati "much fun has been had"?
<jelly> prošlo, svršeno
<jelly> "we had fun"
<jelly> "fun was had"
<DomaMuffin> ali, zabavno je i kad prepricavas! Znaci, zabavno ce biti dok je spomena vrijedno :) 
<DomaMuffin> Also: PMam te :) 
<jelly> lol, https://www.google.com/search?q=fun+was+had 
<DomaMuffin> lol :) 
<jelly> to je idiom, čini se
<Mmike> jelly, nemrem sutra niti prekosutra, mogu danas - mozes danas? pivce neko u izvecerje? 
<Mmike> mogu iza preksutra :D
<Mmike> kak da disejblam /etc/cron.weekly cronjob? Mogu samo obrisat fajl iz tamo, al' upgrade paketa koji je taj cronjob donio ce opet to upalit
<jelly> nemoj ga brisati.
<jelly> a i upgrade će ga napraviti samo ako je to jedini conffile u paketu, što nije često
<jelly> zakomentiraj ili truncateaj fajl, al nek ostane
<Mmike> jelly, ack - to s 'zakomentiraj' je zato sto ce upgrade rec 'dirao si', pa ce mi pokazat promjene (ak noviji paket donese i noviji conf file), right?
<jelly> Mmike: da
<jelly> mostly
<jelly> > upgrade paketa koji je taj cronjob donio ce opet to upalit # ni ovo nije bas istina
<Mmike> pa, je, ako maintainer napravi upgrade
<Mmike> ako ne, onda se nece ditrat
<Mmike> ditrat
<Mmike> DIRAT
<jelly> to ne stoj
<jelly> ako je datoteka conffile, i namjerno je obrišeš, a postoji još koji conffile u paketu, upgrade neće instalirati datoteku nazad.
<jelly> samo ako su SVI conffile obrisani će dpkg kao special case instalirati sve conffile nazad
<jelly> kod upgradea
<jelly> /msg dpkg confmiss, /msg dpkg confold, /msg dpkg confnew
<Mmike> sto nije confmiss default?
<Mmike> znaci, ja napravim promjenu na conf fileu (ili, kako pise gore, obrisem ga)
<Mmike> dodje nova verzija paketa
<Mmike> al u paketu conf file nije diran
<Mmike> nist se ne desi
<Mmike> dpkg ce instalirat nove bajnarije ili sta vec, ali conf file ne dira
<Mmike> medjutim ako je package maintainer dirao konf fajl (jer, eto, bed, bug, stavec), onda ce mi dpkg rec 'ola, dirao si fajl, osh novu verziju mejntejnerovu ili osh svoju ostavit ili ces nesh trece'
<Mmike> ne?
<jelly> da
<jelly> a default je confold
<jelly> "svoju ostavit"
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> znaci da unattended upgrade ostavi staru konfu, a ak ti dodje bitna nova promjena - sorrka
<jelly> Å¡to si i htio
<jelly> unattended-upgrades ne bi smio donositi "bitne nove promjene"
<Mmike> yup, al' nekad je super-extra bug u paketu koji se ispravi patchem bajnarija i novom config opcijom
<Mmike> rijetko se desi, al' eto
<Mmike> pokusavam se sjetit neke :D
<jelly> ne znam možeš li detektirati situaciju pa da te u-u alarmira na to, bilo bi zgodno
<jelly> (unattended-upgrades)
<Mmike> ne znam kak da to jednostavno testiram
<Mmike> osim da izbuildam paket u launchpadovom PPAu
#ubuntu-hr 2019-11-19
<DomaMuffin>  Treba mi laser do 3kkn, boja, najjeftiniji moguci toner. 300str/m. Falalepa!
<DomaMuffin> 300str/mjesec max
<obrut> instaliro sam maloprije slackware nakon valjda 100 godina... imam dojam da se apsolutno nista nije promijenilo :)
<jelly> DomaMuffin: nemoj ocekivati photo quality printout od lasera, boja je tu da imas logotip od firme i sl
<jelly> that said ja sam uzeo neki za 900kn i printam 2 stranice na mjesec
<DomaMuffin> Nije za mene. Ne ocekujem nista, obozavam ovakve zahtjeve , imam sve da kasnije mogu oprat' ruke. 
<jelly> TIL nekim developerima je lakše radit API upit na web nego grepat oui.txt https://macvendors.com/
<jelly> > Ako želite navedenu funkcionalnost na novoj produkciji, potrebno je [dati] pristup do api-ja na koji se spaja driver za provjeru mac adresa. [...] api.macvendors.com
<jelly> i sad će interni sustav umjesto cron joba koji refresha oui.txt jednom dnevno i GREPA IZ DATOTEKE, za svaki upit ići na internet i exposati nekome negdje informaciju o tome koji se uređaji koriste
<jelly> kosu čupam.gif
<Mmike> Umro speedtest.net.
<jelly> samo se odmara
<jelly> e da
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | Zadnja verzija: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, 19.10 | Pitanja? Pitajte i pricekajte (mozda odgovorimo i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :) | https://tinyurl.com/mandarine2019 PETA RUNDA 19.11. STIGLA
<Mmike> jelly, jbg, ja na Hvaru :) u subotu sam nazad :D
<jelly> onda jedi lokalno!
<jelly> ovaj put nitko s irca nije naručio, hbogner jedino
<jelly> moram si složiti HA imap server, da mi radi mejl kad 1 provider "greškom" zaključi da nisam platio
<Mmike> eee, da
<Mmike> samo imap?
<Mmike> ili cijeli mailstack?
<jelly> pa i primanje ne bi bilo loše da radi, ali čitanje mi je bitnije
<Mmike> jelly, kak si izimplementirao to?
<Mmike> ja sam svojevremeno sebi htio to, pa sam skuzio da je najjednostavnije uzet neki drbd-like dreck
<jelly> pa nisam
<jelly> > moram si složiti
<Mmike> aj javi ak si naso neki nacin bez replikacije blokdivajza
<Mmike> ili fajlzizstema
<jelly> dovecot ima replikaciju na bazi aplikacije
<jelly> courier isto navodno
<jelly> now, pravi hit bi bio 2-way replikacija između office365 i dovecota :-)
<jelly> jer to imaju fuš klijenti besplatno
#ubuntu-hr 2019-11-20
<BotaniCar> morning gajz
<BotaniCar> Daily builds of Ubuntu 20.04, the next LTS release, are available for download! | http://www.cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<jelly> ←L
<Mmike> 20.04 ce bit najbolji ubuntu ikad
<Mmike> imat ce i snap i lxd i sve!
<BotaniCar> I godina linux desktopa i sve ! 
<obrut> ja jos nisam svuda preso na 18.04
<obrut> kak stvari stoje, taman cu preskocit :)
<Mmike> ma ja rantam malo
<Mmike> al' mi je fakat  u banani da su lxc/lxd samo kao snapovi dostupni
<Mmike> snapd i ina sranja toliko useru stroj
<obrut> meni ide na zivce da je ista samo kao snap dostupno :P
<Mmike> pa to
<Mmike> ima smisla za neke stvari
<Mmike> al za sistemske :)
<Mmike> jelly, mozda ti imas ideju
<Mmike> slusam flacove preko sshfsa
<Mmike> koji su mi doma
<Mmike> tu sam na moru di dete ponekad optereti internet sa jubitojem
<Mmike> a audacious je glup pa ne kesira stvari kad ih cita s filesystema (jer, kaj on zna da je to sshfs)
<Mmike> trenutno imam glupi 'pv tajitaj.flac > /dev/null' koji onda napuni fs cache, pa kao ok
<Mmike> imas mozda neku 'mudriju' soluciju? :D
<jelly> ne
<jelly> slušaj prek http(s)a umjesto sshfs pa će znati da je remote?
<jelly> vrlo glupi workaround ak ti se ne da dizati web na remote serveru je  da digneš na laptopu pa https://localhost/~mmike/mnt/kući/mp3/Albums/...
<jelly> http*
<Mmike> nije vrlo glupi
<Mmike> nego fanatastican
<Mmike> care!
<Mmike> jelly++
<jelly> nemoj pitati otkud mi takve glupe ideje padaju na pamet :-\
<Mmike> iskustvo :)
<DomaMuffin> +1 za https
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, :)
<Mmike> jelly, kak audaciosu velim da doda sve fajlove u nekom URLu?
<Mmike> ili moram svoj m3u ili nesto radit?
<DomaMuffin> Jab' radioJo u HEPu. 
<DomaMuffin> https://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/hep-nasi-radnici-su-bili-pijani-usred-dana-nece-dobiti-otkaz/2133855.aspx
<Mmike> nikak :/
<DomaMuffin> "is rasperry pi in python?" wins the internet for today
<jelly> yes.  yes it is.
<jelly> Kolega me danas pita "zasto su svi komentari u nasim custom config datotekama na engleskom"
<DomaMuffin> Ja se cesto pitam kad komentiram svoje, zakaj pisem na englestini
<DomaMuffin> Ono, ni audit mi nije iz engleske :)
<jelly> nekak mi je poznat! --> dokma (~vlatko@cpe-94-253-195-121.zg2.cable.xnet.hr) has joined #debian
<jelly> al se pravim Englez :-D
<Mmike> oso? :)
<alen_> pozdrac
#ubuntu-hr 2019-11-21
<Mmike> jel' moze netko probati ovo: curl -vIL -H "Host: 1bet.com" 54.229.103.11
<Mmike> sa hrvatskih ISPjeva ?
<Mmike> naime, meni radi 'normalno', al' veli frend (nichols) da njega redirekta na stranice porezne uprave
<jelly> 1bet.com bi trebao biti blokiran.  Konkretna implementacija blokade može ovisiti od ISP-a do ISP-a
<jelly> Mmike: Meni Radi™
<Mmike> jelly, yup, iskon/tcom blokiraju kroz DNS :
<Mmike> mario@mx260 ~> dig +short 1bet.com
<Mmike> 195.234.22.137
<Mmike> mario@mx260 ~> dig +short 1bet.com @8.8.8.8
<Mmike> 54.229.103.11
<Mmike> 54.77.136.153
<Mmike> al' nichols veli da njemu Bnet, uz DNS, neda da se spoji na 54.229.103.11
<jelly> moguće.  implementacija je ostavljena na volju providerima
<jelly> to bi značilo da vjerojatno neće raditi ni jedna stranica koja pokazuje na taj IP
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> al' ono sto je zbunjujuce da meni to radi, na bnetu
<Mmike> tj, na a1
<Mmike> ivoks bi mogao probati
<Mmike> al' on je u kanadama
<jelly> možda 1bet blokira bnet range iz drugog razloga i možda nije radilo ni prije
<Mmike> pa, nije da blokira, nego 'intercepta'
<Mmike> al' da
<Mmike> sjebato :D
<jelly> blokira.
<jelly> isp dobije popis sa "order to ban business operations", ne "order to intercept business operations"
<jelly> iako da je porezna pametna, to bi redirektala na svoju kladionicu :-D
<obrut> a u njihovoj kladionici se kladis kojoj firmi ce sljedecoj doci inspekcija ? ili koliko ce kome odrapit kaznu ?
<jelly> UPDATE ..._summary_realtime SET stevilo = stevilo + $1 # pogodite iz koje drzave prihaja avtor
<obrut> haha :)
<Mmike> jelly, pa da blokira, dobio bi connection refused/timedout/something?
<hrvoje> problem je sto postoji shared hosting, pa jedan IP nije nuzno vezan sa tocno jednim poslovnim subjektom :)
<Mmike> puno je problema
<Mmike> i, datadog je - jeben
<Mmike> je-ben
<Mmike> kuzim ga - nula :)
<jelly> Mmike: ne.
<jelly> mislim, "neda da se spoji na 54.229.103.11" može biti jedno od toga i još neke opcije
<jelly> hrvoje: i da nije shared, postoje i load balanceri i frontendi...
<jelly> irc test, ignore 🇭🇷
<jelly> TIL nastavak https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJS9SkA3ENE
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Pingvini S Madagascara Uzvracaju Udarac :: Duration: 10:20 :: Views: 535,822 uploaded by burkytacho97 :: 4,384 likes :: 289 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2019-11-22
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: ti nesto ljubis slack ako se dobro sjecam :) https://www.ictbusiness.info/vijesti/slack-nastavlja-padati-pod-pritiskom-microsoft-teams
<Mmike> ne bas
<Mmike> koristim ga jer ga firma koristi
<Mmike> i ima par ficura koje su super, u odnosu na irc
<vileni> s obzirom na razliku u cijeni ne cudi me
<vileni> da ne spominjemo kako mi se nepozvan nasao na jednom stroju
<jelly> teams su navodno ok
<Mmike> hello
<Mmike> kaj?
#ubuntu-hr 2019-11-24
<Mmike> i eto
<Mmike> neon upgrade
<Mmike> i ne trga se ekran vise :)
<Mmike> sad smo jedno 10-12 dana mirni, uz malo srece i 3 tjedna :D
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/Crypto_Bitlord/status/1198314926273638401
<sillyslux> oh wait... lol
<hrvoje> Ak je to onaj ransomware u avionu post, brijem da je fejk :)
<Mmike> nadajmo se :)
<hrvoje> jebiga i stjuardese moraju negdje gledat filmove :)
<sillyslux> ako malo scrollash u onome twteetu, vidi se da je fejk
<hrvoje> nisam citao detaljnije ali na prvu je izgledalo kao da je stvarno ...
<sillyslux> lol da, to sam i ja mislio
<hrvoje> hehe hakeri su jos 1995-e imali virus koji otima tankere :)
<hrvoje> u filmu
